#xubuntu 2007-12-03
<chimp> I'm trying to install alien on a laptop that has no net access atm, however by trying to download the .deb package it has dependencies and to install them they have dependencies etc. how can i download a package of alien that contains ALL the dependencies?
<alyxander> hey room
<alyxander> anyone check out gOS yet?
<chimp> In xfce, settings>main menu bears no resemblence to what my menu looks like, ie. it shows "programming" while Xfce shows "develepment", why is this?
<BanHasExpired> Viđi vraga su sedam binjišah,
<BanHasExpired> su dva mača a su dvije krune,
<BanHasExpired> praunuka Turkova s Koranom!
<BanHasExpired> Za njim jata prokletoga kota,
<BanHasExpired> da opuste zemlju svukoliku
<BanHasExpired> ka skakavac Å¡to polja opusti!
<BanHasExpired> Francuskoga da ne bi brijega,
<BanHasExpired> aravijsko more sve potopi!
<BanHasExpired> San pakleni okruni Osmana,
<BanHasExpired> darova mu lunu ka jabuku.
<BanHasExpired> Zloga gosta Evropi Orkana!
<ferrero-de-merde> salut
<mr-c> Hello, anyone around?
<soldats> yse
<soldats> sorry this place is usually dead
<soldats> if i can help you idbe glad to
<mr-c> haha it is a bit quiet around here :P
<mr-c> ok, in a nutshell: i run gentoo linux with xfce4. i really like the desktop right-click menu in xubuntu (it's not the default right-click menu for xfce). any ideas on how the developers allowed a right-click to spawn a different menu than the default?
<soldats> mr-c, hmm not sure about xfce but in other wms there is a config file for it
<soldats> i use xfce but i dont use r-click or middle click
<mr-c> soldats, there is a menu.xml file for xfce, which is used to generate the applications menu and, in the default xfce config, the right-click menu. somehow the guys at xubuntu for a custom rightclick menu to launch :-/
<soldats> im pretty sure xfce has a config file for it as well but i really dont know where its located
<soldats> hmm id assume its in the .xml since thats the same file for other mindow managers
<thyrax> does anyone use linux software raid?
<thyrax> no one using mdadm for software raid 5?
<soldats> no sorry
<thyrax> is there a gui for mdadm?
<soldats> not sure i will check
<thyrax> thanks
<thyrax> I hear stuff about evms but have no idea if it was designed for mdadm
<thyrax> or how user friendly it is
<soldats> http://www.issociate.de/board/post/262739/GUI_for_mdadm.html
<soldats> maybe
<soldats> ?????
<soldats> haha thats what i found for it
<thyrax> yes thats from 2005
<thyrax> I read that several times :(
<thyrax> evms doesn't have a clear site either
<soldats> hah sorry thats just what i found i dont really know about raid
<soldats> or mdadm
<thyrax> lol no problem thanks very much for trying
<thyrax> I want to install ubuntu to act asmy home server
<thyrax> I need to set up software raid 5
<thyrax> and mdadm allows for raid 4 expansion
<thyrax> raid 5**
<soldats> yea ive been wanting to do that as well but i havent gotten around to it
<thyrax> I meant raid 5 expansion
<thyrax> is there a way to meke feisty fawn lighter? Is there a way to make it boot faster. also is there a way to bypass the need to put in a password at launch and for everything else in the terminal?
<soldats> yes
<thyrax> soldats how?
<thyrax> i'm currently researching mdadm i guess ill have to google that later
<nantax> is anybody using xchat in xubuntu?
<soldats> i am
<thyrax> i used it once
<soldats> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper read this it amy help for you thyrax
<nantax> because when i do settings -> preference -> enable sytem tray icon, my task bar disappears
<soldats> nantax, i use it frequently but i also use irssi
<nantax> the desktop panel, the time, network icon trash and quit icons disappears
<soldats> nantax, really i never seen that mine did that automatically
<nantax> but when i uncheck it, the icons comes back
<soldats> nantax, thats crazy do you think it may be a compatabilty issue
<nantax> no idea, my xubuntu is default
<soldats> thyrax, did you get my link
<nantax> i did not do anything fancy to it because i don't know how to do it
<soldats> mine too mine just shows the xchat icon
<nantax> screen saver is not working but when i installed icewm, it magically worked
<soldats> nantax, fancy isnt always best i prefer to use cli and i usually boot without a gui
<nantax> other than that, i have not installed anything
<soldats> hah yea mine worked with e17
<nantax> also i want to map my win key so that the xfce menu will pop up ala windows start menu going up when you press the winkey
<nantax> how do i do this in xubuntu?
<nantax> doing it in the keyboard preferences does not work because when i press the win key, what appears is super+super_L
<thyrax> yes soldats thanks alot :)
<soldats> gksudo gedit /etc/console-tools/remap this is the file to edit but i dont know the parameter to use
<soldats> i herd alot of people saying the super user thing as well
<soldats> i tried googling it but i didnt find anything worth while
<soldats> nantax, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_remap_the_Caps_Lock_key_as_another_Control_key this a tut on the mapping keys but for del and backspace it may help if you know how to configure it the right way
<nantax> soldats, thanks
<soldats> i see you on here alot so if i find anything useful for you im mapping keys ill let you know
<soldats> in**
<nantax> thanks
<nantax> im slowly making progress
<nantax> at the moment, that is the only thing that i miss from windows
<nantax> the win key for the menu, win+r for run, win+e for explorer, win+m for minimize all
<nantax> if i can just make it so that pressing the win key registers as super only and not super+super_L
<soldats> nantax,  i just read something you may be able to change the super+super to just super and it may work but im not sure
<soldats> try using the file
<nantax> okay if you can give me a link, i will gladly go there
<soldats> gksudo gedit /etc/console-tools/remap
<soldats> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_remap_the_Caps_Lock_key_as_another_Control_key this is a small tutorial but its only the del and backspace key but it may help
<soldats> or give insight
<soldats> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394947
<nantax> (Incorrect keyboard setup - xubuntu 7.10 i386 - Ubuntu Forums) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601268
<nantax> i think that this is it... maybe
<CyberMad> there are config of xfce4 panel on /home/user/.config/xfce4/panel/  how to prevent from user modify it ?
<CyberMad> with chmod ?
<CyberMad> anyone?
<root__> hey nantax
<soldats> nantax, are you still here
<soldats> nantax, i did some digging and ive come to the conclusion that the win key wont map in xfce, i think you might be able to add functionality to it if you do a command "xmodmap -e 'add Control = Super_R' " but im not sure if it works but i was able to map the menu key to the menu button next to the right side win key
<soldats> if yo uhave that key it would suffice for you want to use it. so id suggest go to settings > keyboard > shortcuts and add a new menu option called xfce4-popup-menu then you will be able to edit the keys then double click on the xfce4-popup-menu and press the menu key (next to the right win key) and it should work
<soldats> if you dont get this ill ask you another time i gotta run see yah
<echosystm> should atheros wireless cards be isntalled automatically?
<echosystm> or do i need to do something
<auskadi> echosystm, i think you need to use the restricted drivers manager
<luisbg_> Is Codey the actual xubuntu team lead?
<TheSheep> luisbg_: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/
<luisbg_> I was searching the wiki, it seams it was the wrong place =)
<CyberMad> there are config of xfce4 panel on /home/user/.config/xfce4/panel/  how to prevent from user modify it ?
<CyberMad> how to do it with chmod? or any other idea ?
<ablomen> CyberMad, i think with chmod -w, but i dunno if it will kill xfce or not
<TheSheep> CyberMad: better check the kiosk mode in xfce documentation
<ablomen> but yeah TheSheep's idea seems a lot safer :)
<CyberMad> thanks TheSheep
<FlashWolf> 'morning guys
<FlashWolf> someone here knows a nice file manager that uses a tab system?
<FlashWolf> i liked not so much of thunar or dolphin
<nopcode> wtf
<TheSheep> !language | nopcode
<ubotu> nopcode: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nopcode> you're not being serious?
<FlashWolf> xD
<FlashWolf> xDDDD
<TheSheep> nopcode: I'am being serious.
<FlashWolf> lol
<nopcode> lol :)
<TheSheep> scratch that '
<FlashWolf> _o\  \o\  lol  lo/  /o/  /o_
<FlashWolf> so...
<FlashWolf> any file manager?
<nopcode> TheSheep: are you american, by chance?
<nopcode> just wondering
<nopcode> this reminds me of radical christians in the us that we hear about so often
<TheSheep> !ot | nopcode
<ubotu> nopcode: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheSheep> nopcode: I'll be happy to discuss my etnicity on #xubuntu-offtopic
<FlashWolf> hahahahaha
<FlashWolf> so... where's the file manager?
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: know any?
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: nothing I could recommend
<FlashWolf> :T
<FlashWolf> thunar: x; dolphin: x
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: there was some early hack og thunar
<TheSheep> of
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: what did u use?
<FlashWolf> hmmm...
<FlashWolf> i'll look for...
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: PCMan
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: I use thunar, but I don't like tabs, I even disabled tabs in firefox
<FlashWolf> oO
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/
<FlashWolf> i'll take a look, TheSheep. thk u! :)
 * TheSheep checks !u and sighs
<echosystm> is it just nvidia-glx to get nvidia working in xubuntu?
<echosystm> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<TheSheep> echosystm: better use the restricted drivers manager
<echosystm> i did that
<echosystm> it says...
<echosystm> "the software source for the package... nvidia-glx... is not enabled"
<echosystm> so i assume i have to apt-get it first?
<TheSheep> echosystm: no, you need to enable the 'restricted' repository
<nanonyme> TheSheep, sigh, there's a separate #xubuntu-offtopic?
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<echosystm> ah
<echosystm> ok
<nanonyme> why can't they all be linked to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<echosystm> didnt think of that :P
<echosystm> thanks
<TheSheep> nanonyme: our offtopic is different :)
<nanonyme> how?
<TheSheep> nanonyme: different people, to start with
<nanonyme> yeah, i think that's mostly a bad thing :P
<nanonyme> the different people might want to talk to each other
<TheSheep> nanonyme: it's not like we lock the channels or anything
<nanonyme> no, it's just mostly forcing to join channels if you want to have the same conversation with different people and not be accused of cross-posting
<nanonyme> and considering there's a maximum channel limit on freenode, i consider it a bit silly
<nanonyme> that's all, sorry about opening up ;)
<echosystm> how does one get some desktop effects in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> echosystm: you can enable transparency and shadows in settings→window manager tweaks
<echosystm> nah, i mean beryl type stuff
<TheSheep> echosystm: well, install beryl or compiz
<echosystm> they can't be installed through some menu in xfce can they?
<TheSheep> echosystm: through synaptics
<TheSheep> synaptic
<echosystm> cheers
<echosystm> im heaps impressed with 7.10
<echosystm> things come a long way since 7.04 :O
<TheSheep> echosystm: for example what?
<echosystm> the whole video card thing
<echosystm> i dont remeber it being that easy
<echosystm> actually, i was using an alternate minimal install
<echosystm> haha, thats probably got something to do with it :P
<TheSheep> echosystm: not really
<TheSheep> echosystm: the restricted drivers manager is nice
<echosystm> i mean, i missed out on a lot of things because all iw as running was xfce4-core or whatever
<TheSheep> echosystm: alternate cd installs exactly the smae system as the live cd
<echosystm> no it doesnt?
<echosystm> theres tonnes of stuff missing
<echosystm> if you use the xubuntu metapackage, yeah its the same
<echosystm> but, the xfce-core package is missing alot
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<TheSheep> xfce-core only installs the xfce desktop environment, skips all the applications and most system tools
<echosystm> ya
<echosystm> thats what i had
<echosystm> :)
<echosystm> so this xubuntu stuff is all new to me
<echosystm> pretty cool
<TheSheep> :)
<ronnie__> was xubuntu first created to run ubuntu on xbox? http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<echosystm> no
<ronnie__> ok just checking
<echosystm> xubuntu was first created to run ubuntu with xfce rather than gnome
<echosystm> :P
<ronnie__> ah I think they mentioned that in beginning of article nvm
<ronnie__> hate wikis I always click the bright blue links and get thrown all over
<echosystm> lol
<TheSheep> wiki+tabbed browser = out of memory
<ronnie__> although I like calling it xUbuntu or xubby
<ronnie__> TheSheep: *spams ctrl t* what I wasn't looking at pr0n!
 * ronnie__ comp dies in background
<ronnie__> I wonder how much memory that takes using blank tabs
<TheSheep> ronnie__: firefox stores them as bitmaps anyways
<ronnie__> ouch don't those take loads of mem?
<TheSheep> ronnie__: ah, no, blank tabs don't have a rendering area
<TheSheep> ronnie__: but tabs with blank pages in them would take memory
<ronnie__> lets see on windows I can have like 250 calculator programs up... lets see how many xubuntu firefox tabs ^^
<ronnie__> aww he left
<ronnie_> according to this I have two cpus but one is disabled http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46684/
<ronnie_> how do I go about fixing that problem?
<FlashWolf> somebody knows a magnifying dock for xubuntu?
<FlashWolf> except kiba-dock
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: magnifying?
<FlashWolf> liked not it.... havent manifying effect
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: like rocketdock for windows
<FlashWolf> or kxdocker for kde
<TheSheep> I don't know about windows, but you might try awn
<TheSheep> it's work in progress though, but seems to work on gnome
<FlashWolf> awn == avant window manager?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> navigator
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: xfce
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: for xfce you need patched xfwm
<ronnie_> patched xfwm for what?
<TheSheep> ronnie_: there is a bug related to window activation and workspace switching that makes it impossible to switch workspaces in xfwm when awn is enabled
<TheSheep> ronnie_: it's a bug in awn but it was easier to patch in xfwm
<TheSheep> ronnie_: basically, awn rises its window when you click it, which makes xfwm switch back to the original workspace
<ronnie_> oh I only use 1 workspace so never saw that bug
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: hmm... awn is nice...
<FlashWolf> but...
<FlashWolf> how can i add _launchers_?
<FlashWolf> or is it really just "window navigator"?
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: drag and drop the .desktop files
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: they are in /usr/share/applications
<FlashWolf> i'll try that
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: does this dock has magnifying effect?
<FlashWolf> or just bounce?
<FlashWolf> and the settings?
<FlashWolf> i click in the settings menu item but nothing appears... :(
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: weird, there is a settings manager
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: and yes, it has all sorts of effects, zooming included
<FlashWolf> lol
<FlashWolf> right click + preferences?
<TheSheep> yes
<FlashWolf> ah... do i need the xfce patch?
<TheSheep> I don't think so
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: bear in mind that it's beta software (or even alpha)
<FlashWolf> it's truth...
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: maybe something about your system-specific configuration makes it fail
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: arent u using xfce too?
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: you can edit the config file in ~/.config/awn/awn.ini
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: xfce is released, awn is beta
<FlashWolf> i'll try ini
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: I think you want  icon_effect=3
<FlashWolf> oh, thx
<FlashWolf> i'll see
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: didnt worked...
<FlashWolf> could i view ur awn.ini?
<[CEI]Zeleznick> Hello, trying to install Xubuntu on an old IBM notebook, slight problem, my keyboard and mouse doesn't work :P
<FlashWolf> be right back
<[CEI]Zeleznick> is my project doomed from the start
<ronnie_> hello peoples
<TheSheep> [CEI]Zeleznick: if it's a thinkpad, you might find something on the thinkwiki
<TheSheep> [CEI]Zeleznick: or on the ubuntu forums
<TheSheep> [CEI]Zeleznick: just search for your model
<[CEI]Zeleznick> okay thanks
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: ok. i'm back.
<FlashWolf> could u send me the file?
<FlashWolf> :)
<ronnie_> hmm got this desktop computer with EM61SM/EM61PM Acer motherboard and not sure what ram it supports but noticed I have 2 extra slots
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: I can, but I think it's maybe for the desktop-agnostic version only, and the default version uses gconf to store configuration
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: cuz the my awn.ini is totally empty
<FlashWolf> i was expecting a list of properties and values... :P
<ronnie_> FlashWolf: what exactly you doing with that awn?
<FlashWolf> ronnie_: just trying access its "Preferences"
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: http://sheep.art.pl/Sandbox
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: try settings->awn-manager
<FlashWolf> lol
<FlashWolf> i havent awn-manager
<TheSheep> that explains it
<TheSheep> install it
<FlashWolf> missed some installation?
<FlashWolf> already
<FlashWolf> lol
<FlashWolf> finally
<FlashWolf> :D
<FlashWolf> thx for attention, TheSheep :D
<FlashWolf> sorry for ur time wasting...
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: got lots of time
<ronnie_> well damn even I knew that and I don't use the app...
<FlashWolf> hm?
<TheSheep> ronnie_: I didn't
<ronnie_> might give sheeps config a try though
<TheSheep> ronnie_: you should have said something earlier
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: rephrasing: sorry for wasting ur time
<ronnie_> well I thought it was obvious and was too busy oggling new ram to buy
<TheSheep> FlashWolf: rephrasing: no problem :)
<FlashWolf> or whatever that means xD
<ronnie_> FlashWolf: if you install compiz it has a manager app too
<FlashWolf> ronnie_: yeah, but not to awn
<ronnie_> anyway gonna get some sleep see you around later
<FlashWolf> and i'll lunch
<FlashWolf|lunch> cya
<SoulChild> hi all,... how do i change the console font on tty1 ???
<RandyboY> Why do i get kernel panic when i insert new ram? I have 3x128mb now and bought a 256mb... Bios passes 384, but in boot xubuntu gets kernel panic
<TheSheep> RandyboY: try running memtest
<RandyboY> TheSheep, there is nothing wrong with the ram. It seems that xubuntu doesnt like it when it changes size on one of them... I tried pulling out so that the original 384 was in with the new 256mb bracket and one old 128... Still kernel panic
<TheSheep> RandyboY: you tested with memtest?
<RandyboY> TheSheep, didnt complete it... Is it supposed to take sxtremely long?
<RandyboY> extremely
<RandyboY> TheSheep, or is there any way to configure it so that xubuntu understand it and will not panic?
<massctrl> hello anyone here knows a good editor for some perl scripting ?
<TheSheep> massctrl: vim
<TheSheep> RandyboY: you don't configure it
<massctrl> hum, yeah I know, but the learning curve is a little too steep,..
<TheSheep> massctrl: a week and you're fluent
<massctrl> on kde there's something like kate, which is nice, ..
<TheSheep> massctrl: scite
<RandyboY> TheSheep, no i see that now. I put all the 128's in and doing a memtest... now its actually moving on the passed percent...
<NathanExplosion> is it possible to use the amd 64bit xubuntu on a 64 intel?
<FlashWolf> NathanExplosion: yeah.
<FlashWolf> download the 64bit version
<NathanExplosion> excellent thank you flashwolf
<FlashWolf> np
<NathanExplosion> FlashWolf?
<nanonyme> hmm, how did you set compositing in xfce4 again?
<KX> I need help
<evil_tech> with?
<KX> atm I'm running from xubuntu live cd
<KX> and and I need some way to install it
<evil_tech> click on install icon on the desktop
<KX> did so
<KX> it runs through all the questions and what not
<KX> and then when it starts to "install" it seems like it's loading from cd and shows that the memory is being used but after  about 10 min the percentage gauge still shows 0% and the cd stops running
<KX> and mouse is unable to move
<KX> aswell
<KX> is this a common problem and is there another way to install through this cd without graphcal install?
<evil_tech> not with that cd
<KX> damn
<evil_tech> you would have to download the alternate installer
<KX> I did
<evil_tech> then run that
<KX> and it was too big for the cd
<evil_tech> its text based
<KX> I couldn't burn it
<evil_tech> that isnt possible if you are using a normal cd
<KX> thats what I thought
<KX> it's only 696 mb and the cd is 700 mb
<KX> the file isn't corrupt
<KX> soooo yeah
<evil_tech> sounds like there is already stuff on the cd
<KX> is there some way to reduce the amount of things
<evil_tech> you could kill X
<KX>  running in the bg while the installer starts up?
<KX> x?
<KX> (new to linux based os)
<evil_tech> the program that gives you a graphical interface
<evil_tech> but i dont think that will work
<KX> through xfrce taskmanager?
<evil_tech> cause the intaller needs it
<nanonyme> ctrl+alt+backspace kills X
<KX> oh
<KX> yeah that won't work
<nanonyme> note: backspace, not del
<KX> right
<KX> I tried that
<KX> and it throws me back to the boot disk
<nanonyme> erm, or were you actually talking of installing X?
<evil_tech> have you made sure its not a hardware issue? or a bad iso image?
<KX> cd is clean
 * nanonyme runs away after noticing he didn't read the situation well enough
<KX> and the hardware is just the correct size
<KX> lol
<evil_tech> yes but have you checked that it is all functional
<slimjimflim> should i be able to hit PrtSc to take a screenshot?
<KX> oh it's all functional
<KX> no problems whatsoever
<evil_tech> slimjimflim: it doesnt work for me. i just added a screenshot button to the panel
<KX> 128 mb ram
<evil_tech> there is problem number 1
<evil_tech> you need 192 to run the live cd
<KX> I know
<KX> of xubuntu?
<evil_tech> yeah
<KX> cause like I said
<KX> I'm running xubuntu live cd AND firefox
<KX> I have a linux swap drive that takes the hit
<slimjimflim> k, thanks evil_tech
<KX> yeah that was the first hurdle I got over
<KX> the ram made it slow to even run the installer
<KX> but after I made a 1 gig swap drive
<evil_tech> you need 192mb to install it says so on the download page
<KX> it runs much faster and the poots out on install
<evil_tech> well my suggestion is to run the alternate install.
<KX> ok
<KX> and what about it being too big?>
<KX> it may have needed to be restarted
<evil_tech> make sure there isnt anything else on the disc taking up space
<KX> it's a brand new cd
<KX> *shrugs
<evil_tech> use a different burning app
<evil_tech> make sure the iso isnt corrupt
<KX> btw this is dapper drake
<KX> not the newest xubuntu
<evil_tech> suggestions still apply
<KX> right ok
<KX> will xubuntu run ok after installation?
<evil_tech> only time i use the live cd is if the machine has 256 and at least a 700mhz proc
<evil_tech> yeah
<KX> ok
<evil_tech> there have been people who've gotten it to run on 266mhz 64 mb of ram and a 4gig hard drive
<KX> ^_^ thanx for the help MUCH appreciated
<KX> exit
#xubuntu 2007-12-04
<pumpkinhea1> i can't get xubuntu GG to install on my old sony vaio... would an older version like DD be more likely to work?
<nantax> <- laughing at myself, was wondering what gg and dd was, then it hit me that its the version name :)
<pumpkinhea1> yep. know the answer? :)
<thruxton> pumpkinhea1: generally a new version would have more drivers etc, but its worth a shot. Where in the install does it bomb?
<nantax> pumpkinhea1, i don't know the answer because im still relatively new to linux
<nantax> i would be around  1 month already... so far so good
<pumpkinhea1>  @thruxton well the desktop starts to load, but the taskbar never appears. i was able to get the install dialogue box but sat empty for several mins
<pumpkinhea1> i'm afraid there just aren't enough system resources, or something. is DD more resource-light?
<thruxton> pumpkinhea1: it may be, yes, not sure. You could launch the taskbar or panel from a terminal though and save the session so it will start next time
<pumpkinhea1> thruxton: what is the launch command pls?
<thruxton> pumpkinhea1: open a terminal and type:  xfce4-panel
<thruxton> or even:  xfce4-panel &
<thruxton> save the session and exit, then log back in
<pumpkinhea1> thruxton: ok ty will try. tyvm
<thruxton> no problem
<nantax> thruxton, do you use xubuntu?
<nantax> i mean right now?
<thruxton> nantax: yes
<nantax> gg?
<thruxton> 7.10
<nantax> okay have you tried remapping your win key to show the xfce pop up menu?
<nantax> i have been trying to do this since day one
<nantax> but i dont know how
<nantax> if you can help me on this, then i would appreciate it very much
<thruxton> nantax: not yet, ive done it in debian, but to map it for use in emacs. What have you tried?
<thruxton> nantax: btw, I'm in a fishing camp in northern ont, so if i seem a bit laggy thats why.. :-)
<nantax> settings -> keyboard settings -> shortcuts -> add theme (can't edit the default)
<nantax> made one theme then add shortcut
<nantax> command is xfce4-popup-menu
<thruxton> nantax: i think you need to look into xmodmap
<nantax> then when it asks to press a key, i press the winkey and it registers as super+super_L
<thruxton> oh, hmm
<nantax> and when i exit the dialog and press the winkey, nothing happens
<thruxton> let me try..
<nantax> but when i press ctrl+escape (default hotkey) the menu shows up
<nantax> thanks, much appreciated
<thruxton> nantax: same result as you
<nantax> okay thanks, that makes it better
<thruxton> nantax: in xev, does it register as key 115, Super_L?
<nantax> since its not only me
<nantax> state 0x40, keycode 115 (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L), same_screen YES,
<nantax> i thinks so
<thruxton> nantax: ok do this..
<thruxton> xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = F13"
<thruxton> (in a terminal)
<thruxton> then re-edit your short cut
<thruxton> and press the left win key, it should now show f13
<nantax> okay give me a minute
<thruxton> then try the key, your menu should work, so all you need to do is place: keycode 115 = F13  in your ~/.xmodmaprc
<nantax> okay that worked
<nantax> so is this f13 thing a kludge?
<thruxton> no, not a kludge at all
<nantax> what is F13?
<thruxton> its the key that xmodmap uses internally, dont worry about that :)
<nantax> okay thank you
<nantax> and may i ask why the default super+super_l does not work and remapping it to f13 does?
<nantax> is this a bug?
<nantax> and in xev pressing the win key returns super+L
<nantax> but when pressing it in the keyboard setting makes it super+Super_l
<nantax> just curious :)
<thruxton> nantax: I'm not sure to be honest, xmodmap is a part of X afik, as is xev, but oh well
<nantax> lol
<nantax> i just followed what you suggested and already saved the file named .xmodmaprc
<nantax> hopefully it will work until the next reboot
<nantax> and how do you map multiple keys
<nantax> i want to change win+r to run like alt+f2
<nantax> and also win+e for thunar, ala windows explorer
<nantax> and win+d to show the desktop
<nantax> and win+m to minimize all, heheh, i not an avarage window user and i like to use shortcuts, bad habit die hard
<nantax> and also happy fishing, may you catch a big one
<thruxton> thats a little more tricky, i *think* its possible to use the win key as a modifier, but i have never tried that
<nantax> yeah, i will wait, im sure that it can be done, part of the learning cycle i guess
<nantax> sooner or later the solution will come, specially when your not looking for it
<thruxton> lots of fun stuff to learn with linux :)
<nantax> that is so true, im still in the middle of making a decision on what window manager to use
<nantax> fluxbox, icewm, enligtenment ahhh so many to choose from, it's mind boggling
<thyrax>  does anyone know if CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y in 7.10????? or how to find out? I don't know how to compile ubuntu myself but will earn if I have to
<thruxton> hmm according to man xmodmap you can define extra modifiers
<thruxton> thyrax: grep CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE /boot/config*
<thyrax> I havn't even installed it yet :)
<thruxton> thyrax: for me, on 7.10 it =y
<thyrax> downloading now I wanted to the most up to date .iso
<thyrax> oh cool thanks did you just download it from the ubuntu website?
<thyrax> is it an alternate?
<thyrax> is it for x86 systems?
<thruxton> its from xubuntu, 64bit desktop version
<thyrax> oh ok
<thyrax> I have athlon xp so I'll be going with the x86 version i hope it is the same
<thyrax> what about mdadm is it already included?
<thruxton> nantax: try them all, xfce4 is the best of the bunch for my needs, its activlly developed and not to resource heavy
<thyrax> is xubuntu the lightest ubuntu version?
<thruxton> thyrax: apt-cache shows me mdadm - tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID)
<nantax> i would agree to that thruxton, fluxbox is too skinny for my taste, enlightenment is kinda confusing
<thruxton> so its in the archive yes, not sure if its installed by default
<thyrax> I want it to run as a server but i still want a gui. does having extra applications slow down the boot process?
<nantax> xfce is just right, functional, useable, and I just recently switched to xubuntu and the interface is not to far away with winxp
<thruxton> nantax: have you seen elive? its pretty slick, but still somewhat beta AFAIK
 * thruxton nods
<thyrax> i tried setting up samba on xubuntu it was a nightmare
<nantax> i think i will hang on to xfce and maybe use enlightenment for eyecandy effects on an old pc
<nantax> i would like to learn samba to
<nantax> so this machine can connect to the office windows 2003 domain
<thyrax> xfce didn't have it integrated in anyway was hell to share a folder over the network
<nantax> lol
<nantax> so i guess i will have problems there
<nantax> were you able to make it work?
<thyrax> no I wasn't I just ended up uninstalling xubuntu
<nantax> when you said xfce didn't have it integrated to share folder over network, what does it mean?
<nantax> is this the fault of thunar ? or you can install an alternate file manager that supports network share work?
<thyrax> in gnome if you right click a folder I believe it allows you select if you want to make the folder a samba share
<nantax> im still using xubuntu stand alone
<thyrax> xfce didn't have that
<thyrax> not sure nantax
<thyrax> i scratched my head on that xubuntu install
<thyrax> I wondered why samba was such a chore on ubuntu
<nantax> lol
<nantax> well that is out of my league at the moment
<thyrax> i managed to get it set up on gnome but went to xubuntu hoping for a lighter install
<nantax> okay i have a question, what is this small icon next to the upper right hand icon
<thyrax> I only managed to get it set up on gnome after copying and pasting commands in the terminal
<nantax> the one that looks like a diamond
<nantax> what does it do?
<thyrax> a simple intuitive gui would have been sweet
<thyrax> what makes xubuntu better than ubuntu(gnome)
<thyrax> They say its lighter but how much?
<somerville32> thyrax, It runs noticeably faster
<thyrax> somerville32 do you know how to set it up so that you don't have to put in a password at boot and to do anything in the control panel?
<thyrax> any documentation for setting up samba on xubuntu specifically
<thyrax> everything seems geared towards ubuntu with gnome
<thyrax> gedit commands to edit config files etc
<somerville32> thyrax, Did you install Xubuntu on top of Ubuntu?
<thyrax> i did the first time
<thyrax> on the minimal install
<thyrax> so gedit wasn't included and other such apps
<thyrax> I mean the mini iso
<somerville32> thyrax, file bugs
<thyrax> file bugs?
<somerville32> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<thyrax> I don't think it was a bug somerville32
<somerville32> thyrax, If something is trying to use gedit by default in Xubuntu, it is a bug.
<somerville32> (ie. from the default install)
<thyrax> oh no I mean the tutorials
<somerville32> Ah
<somerville32> mousepad is our editor
<thyrax> I was asking if there was documentation to set up samba on xubuntu
<thyrax> yes but you know how the tutorials all have directions geared towards gnome
<thyrax> i can't find any geared towards xubuntu
<thyrax> I installed ubuntu off the mini Iso because i wanted xubuntu even lighter
<thyrax> all I need is mdadm for raid and for software raid and samba
<thyrax> is there a site that has documentation on this geared towards xubuntu?
<somerville32> Just use the ubuntu docs
<somerville32> It is the same base system
<thyrax> I found one forum that said not to bother trying to set up samba on thunar but to uninstall it and install konqueror(sp?)
<somerville32> Bad idea :]
<thyrax> yeah i tried it
<thyrax> but thunar is a part of xubuntu it seemed and stuff stopped working
<thyrax> i thought i just did it wrong
<thyrax> i ended up uninstalling ubuntu
<thyrax> xubuntu
 * somerville32 nods.
<thyrax> so now I'm about to download 7.10 and not sure if I should go with gnome
<thyrax> or xubuntu
<thyrax> xubuntu cos it's lighter and faster and ideal for a system that i need to be stable and a file server or gnome which is easier to configure samba in
<annihilus> hey everyone, im having trouble installing build esential, here is the strange error im getting, can anyone help
<annihilus> http://pastebin.com/d6b71ad7b
<annihilus> I have been googling for about an hour now with no working solutions
<crimsun> annihilus: lsb_release -r && apt-cache policy g++
<annihilus> whoa, whats that do?
<annihilus> crimsun, just curious
<crimsun> `man lsb_release apt-cache`
<annihilus> crimsun, do you want me to pastebin the results or is there something specific to look at
<crimsun> the former.
<crimsun> & the latter, for that matter.
<annihilus> http://pastebin.com/d2b7e1105
<crimsun> annihilus: I presume the cd-rom for gutsy is loaded in the optical drive?
<annihilus> was when running that yes
<crimsun> and `apt-cache policy build-essential` ?
<crimsun> (need output pastbinned)
<crimsun> pastebinned, even
<annihilus> http://pastebin.com/d23aa342
<annihilus> thats with hte Xubunutu cd out of hte drive
<annihilus> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<annihilus> lol, sry al
<crimsun> it's likely an apt-source issue with libc6
<crimsun> i.e., are you using the proper libc6 package?
<annihilus> using whatever is standard on the xubuntu igutsy install
<crimsun> sudo apt-get check
<crimsun> pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<annihilus> sudo apt-get check finished normally
<crimsun> (you'd need the cdrom mounted if you're going to contnue using the cd:// line)
<crimsun> continue, even
<annihilus> http://pastebin.com/d1d9aebd5
<crimsun> if you're connected to the 'net constantly, why not just comment out that first line, then apt-get update && apt-get -f install ?
<crimsun> (and then you should be able to apt-get install build-
<crimsun> essential
<crimsun> )
<annihilus> cool, lemme give that a try
<annihilus> sudo apt-get update
<annihilus> or is that not necessary
<crimsun> see my above comment ;)
<annihilus> im sorry, been a long day
<annihilus> still getting the same errors unfortunately
<crimsun> walk the dependency chain manually.
<crimsun> some package you have is not from the Ubuntu archive
<annihilus> okay, ill post it all as I follow it into a single pastebin
<greg> is there a better frontend for fceu?
<greg> gfceu is terrible
<thyrax> anyone know how to set it so I don't need a password to sign in or run commands
<annihilus> crimsun, okay, so it turns into a merry go round, http://pastebin.com/d254e9dc7
<greg> thyrax, sudo gdmsetup
<crimsun> annihilus: ah, duh.
<crimsun>      glibc | 2.6.1-1ubuntu9 |         gutsy | source
<crimsun>      glibc | 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 | gutsy-proposed | source
<crimsun>      glibc | 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 | gutsy-updates | source
<crimsun> annihilus: you're missing two critical pools, gutsy-updates and gutsy-security
<annihilus> okay
<annihilus> so how can i fix this
<crimsun> add them
<annihilus> im sorry, I am very new to linux, what are these added to
<crimsun> copy your enabled archive.ubuntu.com line twice, and change gutsy to gutsy-security and gutsy-updates, respectively
<crimsun> /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> you'll then have three enabled archive.ubuntu.com lines: one for gutsy, another for gutsy-security, and another for gutsy-updates
<annihilus> crimsun, worked like a charm, thanks much, this is what I am coming to love about the Ubuntu community
<nantax> good afternoon to all, (dont know about the time in your place but its 2:48 in the afternoon here) :P
<echosystm> guys, the wireless dock app thing keeps asking me for some password every time i log in
<echosystm> ....so that it can access my stored WPA pass
<echosystm> how do i make it stop?
<zoredache>  you would need to get the gnome keychain integreated with pam
<echosystm> what does that mean zoredache?
<zoredache> I haven't tested it... but it means doing something like what is described here...
<zoredache> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<echosystm> thanks mate!
<aussieman__> egister to vote Now at: http://www.theglobalvote.org/index.php?action=member http://www.theglobalvote.org/  look at that
<aussieman__> egister to vote Now at: http://www.theglobalvote.org/index.php?action=member http://www.theglobalvote.org/  look at that
<TheSheep> aussieman__: don't psam
<TheSheep> spam
<FlashWolf> TheSheep: lol
<FlashWolf> 'morning
<FlashWolf> :D
<TuxCrafter> hello everybody
<TuxCrafter> could somebody help me checking a issue i have
<TuxCrafter> my inkscape does not work correctly under xubuntu
<TuxCrafter> sudo aptitude install inkscape
<TuxCrafter> can somebody check if it works on there box
<TuxCrafter> the problem is when i type text in inkscape all the laters stick on one place
<TuxCrafter> http://filebin.ca/kguupb/inkscape-screenshot-0.1.1.jpg
<TuxCrafter> this my problem ^
<TuxCrafter> the black bunch of lines in the corner of the text area should be a line of nice readable text
<TuxCrafter> somebody?
<somerville32> TuxCrafter, Does this only happen in Xubuntu?
<TuxCrafter> somerville32: thats what i am tryig to figure out
<TuxCrafter> it works on fedora and a fresh install of ubuntu
<somerville32> TuxCrafter, search at bugs.launchpad.net/Ubuntu
<TuxCrafter> somerville32: maybe you can install inkscape an type some text and see if it works?
<somerville32> TuxCrafter, I suppose.
<emilami> apparently Adobe Flash Player 9 Update 3 (ver 9,0,115,0) was released today.  do yall happen to know when that update will be added to the repositories.  it doesn't seem like they've added an update for AGES, and i'm getting tired of all the memory leaks.
<somerville32> emilami, Most likely it'll be uploaded to the development release
<somerville32> emilami, Hopefully it'll be backported
<somerville32> emilami, You can bug jdong about getting it backported :)
<emilami> XD
<emilami> i may just install it straight from adobe as a holdover because i'm tired of rebooting 2+ times a day.  i really hope that update will be more stable
<emilami> they actually released the linux, mac, and win versions all at the same time for once
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<emilami> so, basically i just have to go in and edit my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<somerville32> Try: applications > system > software sources
<emilami> looks like backports are already checked
<emilami> i went ahead and added proposed, though.  that makes me a bit nervous, but hopefully it won't make things too unstable
<emilami> i had bad luck with the unstable stuff breaking my system back when i used gentoo
<somerville32> I wouldn't use -proposed honestly
<somerville32> -proposed makes it to -updates eventually
<emilami> i looked at what was available and it doesn't make it worth it, anyhow.  it was all printer related stuff, timezones, and apt
<TuxCrafter> somerville32: have you tried inkscape?
<TuxCrafter> i could not find a related bug on lanchpath btw
<somerville32> TuxCrafter, Not yet. I'll do it after lunch. :)
<TuxCrafter> somerville32: ok
<emilami> is it good to have "unsupported updates" checked?  i don't, but i know there is a lot of unsupported stuff out there...
<somerville32> emilami, Unsupported updates? That might refer to Universe (where I think flash is).
<emilami> i'm going to add that in, then
<etnt> hi, how do I define kbd shortcuts like raise/lower window ?
<TuxCrafter> somebody that wanted to test if inkscape horizontal text is working with xubuntu?
<TuxCrafter> http://filebin.ca/kguupb/inkscape-screenshot-0.1.1.jpg
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> i want to compile fceu but none of the files are setup right
<cheeseboy> greg@temp-desktop:~/fceu-0.98.15-src$ ./configure
<cheeseboy> bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<cheeseboy> help?
<PeckaH> sudo?
<cheeseboy> nope no help
<somerville32> cheeseboy, Hello
<somerville32> !info fceu
<ubotu> fceu: FCE Ultra - a nintendo (8-bit) emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.12-3 (gutsy), package size 363 kB, installed size 976 kB
<cheeseboy> somerville32, dont want that version
<somerville32> Funny, I'm updating the gfceu package (0.6)
<somerville32> cheeseboy, There is a new upstream version?
<cheeseboy> somerville32, http://fceultra.sourceforge.net/download.php
<cheeseboy> theres one with video recording
<somerville32> cheeseboy, Just file a bug and request it to be packaged
<somerville32> cheeseboy, If you really want to compile it yourself, type: sudo chmod +x ./configure
<cheeseboy> greg@temp-desktop:~/fceu-0.98.15-src$ sudo chmod +x ./configure
<cheeseboy> greg@temp-desktop:~/fceu-0.98.15-src$ sudo ./configure
<cheeseboy> configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<TuxCrafter> somerville32: i was wondering if you maybe found a change to install inkscape and test writing a line of horizontal text?
<somerville32> cheeseboy, chmod +x ./config.sub ?
<somerville32> TuxCrafter, Could you file a bug and just subscribe me? I'll get to it ASAP
<TuxCrafter> somerville32: i don't know if it is a bug?
<somerville32> TuxCrafter, won't hurt :]
<BigX> I'm having 2 problems with Xubuntu 7.10.  #1... no sound.  I'm using an Audigy 1 which is being properly identified... just no sounds from anything. #2 flash player says its installed but when I go to youtube in Firefox it tells me to download the latest version of flashplayer.  Do I have to download a newer version for youtube videos to work?
<cheeseboy> somerville32, how do i fix?
<somerville32> cheeseboy, file a bug upstream
<cheeseboy> nah
<somerville32> !sound | BigX
<ubotu> BigX: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<somerville32> !flash | BigX
<ubotu> BigX: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TuxCrafter> somerville32: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/173943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173943 in inkscape "gutsy - inkscape - horizontal aligned font characters are not rendered correctly, they are put on each other instead of next to each other" [Undecided,New]
<TuxCrafter> somerville32: i have to leave this channel now i will be back in a few hours
<TuxCrafter> thanks in advance
<cheeseboy> what do i install for zlib?
<somerville32> !info zlib
<ubotu> Package zlib does not exist in gutsy
<somerville32> !find zlib
<ubotu> Found: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libcompress-zlib-perl, libio-compress-zlib-perl, libio-zlib-perl, libruby1.8 (and 9 others)
<cheeseboy> !info sdl
<ubotu> Package sdl does not exist in gutsy
<cheeseboy> !find sdl
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 53 others)
<TuxCrafter> somerville32: hello, i am back at the channel :-p
<TuxCrafter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/173943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173943 in inkscape "gutsy - inkscape - horizontal aligned font characters are not rendered correctly, they are put on each other instead of next to each other" [Undecided,New]
<BigX> I've gone through all the help and faq's I can... nothing.  Anyone want to help me with my sound problem?  I have no sound with Xubuntu 7.10.  The sound card is detected correctly (Audigy 1) although I think it may be using the wrong driver (emu10k1 instead of amu10k2).
<TuxCrafter> BigX: have you tried the alsa channel
<TuxCrafter> they will give you a support script
<TuxCrafter> you can run it
<TuxCrafter> it will provide a lot of information so that people can help you better
<TuxCrafter> you can try
<TuxCrafter> sudo rmmod -f emu10k1 && sudo modprobe amu10k2
<TuxCrafter> bud probably you have to remove all sound modules first
<TuxCrafter> lsmod |grep ^snd |awk {'print $1'}|xargs sudo rmmod
<TuxCrafter> BigX: http://alsa.opensrc.org/
<BigX> hmm
<BigX> I figured it was something really stupid...
<BigX> analog/digital switch just needed to be turned off...
<BigX> duh
<TuxCrafter> BigX: ok nice you got it working
<BigX> yeah...
<BigX> thanks for your help
<TuxCrafter> BigX: if the xfce tools bug you, you can use the commandline alsa tools
<TuxCrafter> like
<TuxCrafter> alsamixer
<TuxCrafter> BigX: man -k alsa
<BigX> now to get that flashplayer sorted...
<abadtooth> Hey guys I have recently installed Xubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and am trying to use my netgear wg511t card but I need help..
<vinze> abadtooth, what kind of card is it? Wireless, graphics?
<abadtooth> yes wireless..
<abadtooth> a laptop pcmcia
<vinze> abadtooth, and doesn't it work or don't you know how to configure it?
<abadtooth> When I plug it in I go to the manual config and type in all the required info.. but no workie
<vinze> And why the manual config?
<abadtooth> thats what it's called
<abadtooth> I click the icon in the top right corner
<vinze> Yeah, but aren't you supposed to be able to configure it from there?
<RandyboY> Whats the best cd burning program? (Mostly my backed up mp3's going on a more disposable disk rather that the original)
<vinze> RandyboY, not sure, but Xubuntu 7.10 includes Brasero
<abadtooth> it shows a wireless connection thing and has preferences
<vinze> abadtooth, but it doesn't list wireless networks in your neighbourhood? (The icon in the top right-hand side)
<abadtooth> When I left click the icon it just drops down the option to "Manual Configuration...."
<abadtooth> By the way are wireless network isn't broadcasted
<vinze> Yeah but still, aren't there any other broadcasted networks around?
<abadtooth> no.. I'm in the middle of nowhere :P
<vinze> Oh, that explains :P
<vinze> And when you select Manual Configuration, it does detect your card?
<abadtooth> Put it this way, I put the card in the wireless connection thing comes up, pull it out it goes away..
<abadtooth> Other than that I have no clue
<vinze> The wireless connection thing?
<vinze> (Btw, you are using 7.10 right?)
<abadtooth> this is the first time I've tried to use a wireless card with Linux...
<abadtooth> Yes
<abadtooth> I've been using windows xp on the laptop before, but I hate windows..
<abadtooth> have been using Ubuntu Gutsy for about a year on my desktop..
 * vinze knows how it feels :P
<abadtooth> I never see this option http://www.23hq.com/23666/2589725_ad3e570b0242ea8618cf2f6dbd6becc3_standard.jpg
<abadtooth> for the 64/128 bit
<abadtooth> I think that might be the issue?
<vinze> abadtooth, ah, you do get that screen?
<abadtooth> Nope
<vinze> abadtooth, do you get the screen which you can also call from Applications->System->Network?
<vinze> abadtooth, btw, I just now notice I made that screenshot you linked to :)
<abadtooth> that's the the same menu that I get when I click the icon in the top right corner..
<vinze> OK, then at least I know which screen we're talking about
<vinze> Does it say "WIreless connection" at the top?
<abadtooth> No, "Network Settings"
<vinze> abadtooth, ah, but I mean under the "Connections tab"
<abadtooth> oh.. yes it does then... below that is "Wired Connection" and Modem Connection"
<vinze> Yes
<vinze> So that means that at least your card is recognized
<abadtooth> That's good :)
<vinze> abadtooth, do you use any kind of encryption?
<abadtooth> wep hex
<vinze> abadtooth, and you are sure you have selected that and entered the right key in the properties?
<abadtooth> yes, but there are options that are on this screen shot http://www.23hq.com/23666/2589725_ad3e570b0242ea8618cf2f6dbd6becc3_standard.jpg that aren't anywhere to be found :(
<vinze> abadtooth, that's because that's another program to configure your network :)
<abadtooth> hmm
<vinze> abadtooth, from the icon in the top right-hand side, but apparently that one doesn't see your network
<abadtooth> I'm guessing because it's a non broadcast network right?
<vinze> (It didn't work for me too, I've also used manual configuration)
<vinze> abadtooth, yeah, but you're supposed to be able to enter the name manually too
<vinze> Just a sec, I'm checking how it'd look with me
<abadtooth> Oh and in the manual config it shows essid when ours is just ssid
<vintik> abadtooth, vinze here again
<vintik> abadtooth, sorry, I forgot that turning off my network connection would also disconnect me >.<
<vintik> :P
<nikolam> hi all
<vintik> Hey nikolam
<nikolam> :)
<evil_tech> hola
<vintik> abadtooth, anyway, this is what I get when I click the icon with roaming mode enabled: http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/9022/othernetworkxo9.png
<nikolam> I want to make my screen saver behave correctly
<nikolam> It have some nasty login now
<nikolam> Does not lock, always plays random saver instead of black screen
<nikolam> and it does not turn off monitor
<nikolam> not locking and not turning off monitor is major hassle now
<abadtooth> vintik:  sorry bout going afk..
<abadtooth> vintik:  was tending to my 2yo nephew..
<vintik> nikolam, you use 7.10? And have you configured Applications->Settings->Screensaver Settings?
<vintik> abadtooth, np :)
<nikolam> yes, 7.10 amd64
<nikolam> yes
<nikolam> I think that some packages are misconfigured or something
<nikolam> again, it does not turn off monitor, does not lock on 10 mins like before and it plays some stupis screen savers every time
<vintik> nikolam, you could try searching LP if a bug's been reported
<nikolam> I dunno reely, i unstalled bunch of things after install
<nikolam> I would need to reinstall xubuntu to report bug.
<vintik> nikolam, but if it's already reported they might also have found a workaround
<nikolam> it wasnt that way after install you know, something went wrong after my action
<rici> 7.10 install problem on an AMD64 laptop with Broadcom; should i have used the alternate CD or perhaps a 32-bit one?
<nikolam> alternate, i always use alternate
<rici> it reports a microcode error or something when it tries to initialize the wireless card, which i don't need, and then the screen blanks and it hangs
<nikolam> how much ram do you have?
<rici> ok, so alternate 64 should be ok?
<rici> 1gb
<nikolam> maybe.
<rici> it takes 2.5 hours to download an image :)
<nikolam> it takes 20 years to write an OS :)
<rici> so i'd like to get one which is more likely to work
<rici> yes, well.
<nikolam> how much ram do you have rici
<rici> i wasn't actually planning on doing that. i'd just like to get this lappie set up with something i can work on and get my files transferred before tomorrow
<rici> nikolam: i have 1 gb
<nikolam> 64 bit is a bit faster just slightly
<rici> that doesn't really bother me. i suppose i can change later.
<rici> i just need it to boot right now.
<nikolam> if you have 1 gb you could also use 32 bit, no problem
<abadtooth> vintik:  what should the authentication setting tab be set on..  "open system" or "Shared key" ?
<nikolam> I would personally use 64-bit alternate
<rici> ok, i'll start downloading that one.
<vintik> abadtooth, I had no idea too, I believe it worked with open system for me before... You could just try both, in any case
<rici> nikolam: thanks
<rici> is there way to get the initial load to skip the wireless card check?
<rici> just in case it's something really simple like that.
<abadtooth> It seems to be connected, only my browser is only giving "Server not found"
 * vinze again :)
<abadtooth> Hey, I see the network like as shown in your screenshot, but it doesn't seem to connect to it, I put in all the info, but it doesn't work :(
<vinze> abadtooth, you could try to connect to the network with encryption turned off, to see whether that's the problem
<abadtooth> I don't have access the the router :(  my brother has that..
<abadtooth> to the*
<vinze> Ah, too bad
<vinze> And he's not the type of brother to give you a wrong key on purpose? :P
<abadtooth> I have the info to connect to the network, just not the routers admin password
<abadtooth> no
<abadtooth> I had it set up on windows, but I just installed Linux..
<vinze> That's very odd, and did it give you an error message?
<abadtooth> no, firefox just says server not found
<evil_tech> did you manually assign an address or did DHCP on the router assign it?
<vinze> Darn it... I'm out of options, perhaps someone else can help. Sorry :(
<abadtooth> it's auto
<evil_tech> cause if its DHCP you could try sudo dhclient ath0
<evil_tech> of eth0 or whatever the wireless device shows up as
<thyrax> hello guys. can I format a drive using the ubuntu live cd?
<evil_tech> thyrax:yes
<abadtooth> yes
<abadtooth> oh thats another thing.. opening the terminal on xubuntu causes x to restart!
<evil_tech> thats a known bug
<evil_tech> havent checked to see if there is a fix yet
<evil_tech> you could ALT + F2 and run xterm
<abadtooth> OMG!!!!! it just popped up a keyring notice, saying I needed to assign a password to protect something rather... put it in and walla, Internet!!!!
<vinze> abadtooth, woohoo!
<evil_tech> *claps
<vinze> Where did that come from?
<abadtooth> Oh and the roaming thing was the reason it wasn't showing the options like in your screenshot
<vinze> Ah, of course >.<
<abadtooth> Now I like my laptop again :D
<thyrax> how do I go about formatting a 500gb drive from ntfs to ext3 (i think it is) using the live cd? any tutorials?
<abadtooth> Only liked it for a little while before.. but that was while it had windows..
<vinze> thyrax, there's the Gnome Partition Editor on there I suppose
<evil_tech> or you could run fdisk from the terminal
<abadtooth> thyrax:  just run the install while the live cd is botted
<evil_tech> that too
<abadtooth> thyrax:  I just deleted the other partitions and created the new ones...
<abadtooth> Booted*
<thyrax> ok guys but it's not for the main install. I want to prepare it for software raid
<abadtooth> Oh..
<thyrax> so gnome partition right guys? does it have a gui?
<abadtooth> thyrax:  maybe install the gnome partition manager while the live CD is booted, then configure the partitions as desired?
<abadtooth> thyrax:  yes it does
<abadtooth> thyrax:  very easy to use
<thyrax> ok but it's not included on the live cd
<thyrax> ?
<vinze> thyrax, it is
<abadtooth> thyrax:  not sure
<thyrax> sudo apt-get install gparted?
<vinze> thyrax, in Applications->System->Gnome Partition Editor
<thyrax> ok ill check in a second
<cheeseboy> http://rafb.net/p/M6EeJf34.html how i fix?
<vinze> cheeseboy, I think you'd do best to ask that in a channel or mailinglist from the project you're trying to compile
<vinze> (Though I recommend always using the repositories)
<cheeseboy> greg@temp-desktop:~/Nestopia137src$ sudo apt-cache search nestopia
<cheeseboy> greg@temp-desktop:~/Nestopia137src$
<cheeseboy> :p
<vinze> >.<
<vinze> Anyway, gotta go
<vinze> Bye
<thyrax> ok guys got the live cd to work ran sudo fdisk -l in the terminal and it found all 3 of my 500g drives so that means drivers for all 3 of my 2 port sata controllers all different manufactures are supported:)
<thyrax> anyway could not find gnome partitioner under apps
<evil_tech> install it
<evil_tech> sudo apt-get install gparted
<thyrax> ok :)
<evil_tech> or you could run fdisk /dev/hda or hdb etc etc
<thyrax> ok It says i have the newest version so I'm guessing im looking in the wrong place on the livd cd
<thyrax> is there a command like launch gparted that might work?
<evil_tech> alt + f2 then type gparted
<evil_tech> hmm
<thyrax> ok I'm guessing alt + f2 launches the terminal which was already open so I ran sudo gparted i think its loading. thanks :)
<evil_tech> no alt + f2 opens a run dialog
<evil_tech> sudo gparted works too though
<TuxCrafter> bye bye everybody
<thyrax> oh ok
<thyrax> nothing came up when i hit alt f2
<thyrax> but sudo gparted seems to be working
<thyrax> says scanning drives
<thyrax> quick question: do you know if linux ever runs out of drive letters?
<thyrax> is there like a 26 /dev max?
<evil_tech> it doesnt assign drive letters
<thyrax> it always says sda. sdb etc
<bieb_> I am trying to install openfire (java based jabber server) when I run the command to start, the error is "no suitable Java virtual machine" Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM, also try to delete the JVM cache file /home/user .install4j
<evil_tech> hmm thats a good question
<bieb_> if I type java -version, it tells me java version 1.5.0
<evil_tech> bieb_: my guess is it doesn't like Java 5. you could try installing 4 and see if that makes it work. other than that i dont know
<bieb_> openfire states your java must be 1.5 or later
<bieb_> Therefore, you must have JDK or JRE 1.5.0 (Java 5) or later installed on your system. You can check your java version by typing "java -version" at the command line
<evil_tech> dunno? maybe someone else can help.
<bieb_> I tried to do an rm on the .install4j "cache" file... didnt seem to work
<bieb_> if I am in the user dir and do ls -ll
<bieb_> I dont see that file
<thyrax> thanks guys gparted seems to be working perfectly. even from the live cd
<evil_tech> :)
<thyrax> ^_^
<thyrax> the big challenge comes later after I do the install and set up mdadm spftware raid and samba XD
<thyrax> software*
<bieb_> seems that .install4j gets created when openfire is started
<abadtooth> thyrax:  I hope it all goes well for you ;)
<thyrax> thanks you guys are a huge help
<abadtooth> :)
<abadtooth> Man I love my fresh install of Xubuntu on my laptop :)
<abadtooth> It's so much faster than xp :P
<cheeseboy> how do i submit something to ubuntu?
<evil_tech> ping
<XwarlokX82> t3h pingzorz!
<evil_tech> n00b question
<evil_tech> if i wanted to copy the contents of a hard drive to a thumb drive using dd would the command look like so?: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/sda1/backup.iso
#xubuntu 2007-12-05
<evil_tech> i think it is missing something but i dont know what
<gerro> I think I've found a bug in xubuntu login
<gerro> if you go applications > settings > login window > local then change themed with face browser to Happy GNOME with Browser if you logout you get a blank screen and nothing responds however it works on boot
<thruxton> evil_tech: why the iso extension?
<evil_tech> so i can burn it to disc later
<evil_tech> not really neccessary suppose
<zoredache> evil_tech: no.. that is wrong. (of=/dev/sda1) /dev/sda1 is a device node not a mount point... you can't have a /filename after it
<zoredache> you would need to mount the mount the thumbdrive somewhere and then use dd to copy to a file within that path.
<evil_tech> so if i was to mount it in /media/thumbdrive then it would work
<zoredache> keep in mind that dd will also copy empty space... so your thumdrive must be bigger then the partion you are backing up
<evil_tech> yeah 4gig thumb drive and a 2gig hard drive
<zoredache> why aren't you making a backup with tar or something?
<evil_tech> drive has an OS
<zoredache> sorry?
<gerro> alright turns out flgxr umm whatever the ati proprietary driver is called has a bug where xorg restart doesn't work.. like ctrl alt backspace or log out feature. Anyone know of a work around?
<zoredache> the thumbdrive or the hard drive?  I don't see why that prevents you from using tar by the way
<gerro> evil_tech: hey sup man haven't seen you around lately
<evil_tech> you get all your issues resolved except for the one above
<evil_tech> zordache: i dont know how to tar an entire drives contents and keep directory structure
<gerro> does xubuntu still have those weird power issues with wireless usb devices using ndiswrapper?
<gerro> don't know if 7.10 changed that and trying to setup wireless
<evil_tech> dunno wasnt aware that was even an issue
<zoredache> evil_tech: tar gets subdirectories by default usually.  if you hard drive was mounted as / I would do something like tar --one-file-system -czf /media/thumb/computername_hda1.tar.gz /
<evil_tech> ok ill give that a try
<NathanExplosion> why would ndisrapper say that a driver .inf file is invald?
<evil_tech> using the wrong one perhaps?
<gerro> evil_tech: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2296818
<gerro> NathanExplosion: perhaps the inf doesn't match the .sys or the device
<gerro> what is it your trying to get going anyway?
<NathanExplosion> nvermind i'm stupid i didn't have the .cat files with the .inf file
<evil_tech> a customer brought in an old 486 that was running DOS and a voicemail system. they are trying to migrate it over to another system and find some way to back it up
<NathanExplosion> it's some intel laptop and i'm trying to help someone install wifi driver
<evil_tech> intel laptop?
<NathanExplosion> laptop with intel cpu*
<evil_tech> ah
<NathanExplosion> i'm not sure what brand it is.
<gerro> hmm don't know if they really need the .cat files
<gerro> NathanExplosion: hmm lshw, lspci, lsusb find its listing somewhere you can use its mac address to find out which company made it and what model it is
<evil_tech> you just need the first 6 digits
<zoredache> evil_tech: how is that 486 connected to the phone system?  Are you sure the interface will even be supported on recent equipment?
<evil_tech> standard modem
<evil_tech> 36k modem in an isa slot
<evil_tech> by recent system i was meaning a p3 700mhz with 128mb and a 4gig hard drive
<zoredache> I see
<gerro> usb power settings are fixed in 7.10!! damn I <3 gutsy :D
<zoredache> well simply copying files will not work.  You will need to either build a DOS boot disk to format and reinstall the system files, or you will need to install something like freedos
<evil_tech> i know. i have plenty of DOS boot disks
<evil_tech> but i shouldnt need them if i keep the directory structure and copy it over. the three file dos needs will be there
<evil_tech> its only a temporary fix for a month or two until they find a suitable replacement system
<zoredache> yes, but they won't be in the correct location on the filesystem, and the mbr will not be created
<evil_tech> well worse case i can reinstall DOS.
<evil_tech> i have the discs
<evil_tech> :)
<evil_tech> good old DOS 6.22
<echosystm> whats the difference between add/remove and synaptic? :/
<somerville32> echosystm, just different front-ends
<echosystm> now, next question!
<echosystm> can totem support all the formats vlc can, but without compiling stuff?
<echosystm> i did the medibuntu stuff
<echosystm> but it seems avi is still not supported
<somerville32> I'm not sure
<somerville32> You'll have to refer to the wiki :)
<echosystm> alrighty
<T65> Does ndiswrapper come with Xubuntu?
<echosystm> how do i get compiz-fusion running?
<echosystm> anyone?
<cheeseboy> T65, no
<T65> cheeseboy, i'm trying to get a wireless usb network adapter running, is there anything I could use to get drivers instlaled for it? It is a Belkin F5d7050
<echosystm> what chipset does it use T65?
<T65> Not sure, I've seen all the different ones but i don't know where to find what chipset mine uses
<cheeseboy> T65, i had that acually
<cheeseboy> ended up smashing it
<T65> cheeseboy, I'm about to, save for money purposes
<echosystm> T65: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=Belkin+F5d7050+chipset&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<echosystm> it's not that hard to type the model and then "chipset" :P
<cheeseboy> echosystm, #compiz-fusion
<echosystm> it uses an RT2500 chipset
<echosystm> and here is a thread talking about it
<echosystm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252465
<T65> I've seen a lot of people saying they have z1211a or b chipset also
<T65> I'm still new to this (by about a week), do I need to get the tar file for ndiswrapper and install it on my Linux PC?
<echosystm> if youre new to this, i would suggest not using ubuntu to be honest
<cheeseboy> T65 sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils
<echosystm> try pclinuxos and save yourself a lot of headaches
<T65> echosystm, that was my 2nd choice acutally
<T65> cheeseboy, will that command only work on an internet connected computer? I'm on a different one right now
<T65> Ive tried sudo apt-get ndiswrapper and it said it couldn't be found
<cheeseboy> TG5 then download the debs
<cheeseboy> 6*
<cheeseboy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<cheeseboy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-common
<T65> then just extract it and install it?
<cheeseboy> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<T65> type that after i extract it?
<cheeseboy> no extracting
<cheeseboy> you should download 2 .deb files
<T65> OK, they're downloaded, gotta put them on a usb and move em to the other computer
<T65> does it matter where i save them to?
<cheeseboy> no
<T65> ok, sorry if these are dumb questions I'm new to all of this
<T65> ...but I do like xubuntu better than windows me
<cheeseboy> better than any windows
<T65> XP ain't so bad...but ME pretty much killed itself, i turned it on one day and it wouldn't boot, told me some registry files were missing
<emilami> any word yet on when that update to flashplugin-nonfree will be added to the repositories?
<cheeseboy> emilami, just download from adobe
<slimjimflim> hi. anyone know of a command to display the default resolution?
<emilami> yeah, that's what i was thinking about doing.  i don't think they've added a flash update to the repositories in ages
<slimjimflim> i can see that it's on default from the display settings, but i don't know what the number is
<slimjimflim> *numbers are
<cheeseboy> emilami, i just did it install took literally 3 seconds
<slimjimflim> nm
<emilami> yeah, i almost did the download from adobe about 14-16 hours ago but someone in here talked me into waiting
<emilami> and i wanted to make sure that it wasn't going to be added shortly before i installed it from adobe
<gerro> hmm doing some stuff and was wondering how I can make video file of what I'm doing on computer. I heard of xvidcap and gvidcap but those aren't in repository perhaps there is a newer way to do things?
<haji> hi , how do i untar tar.bz2?
<annihilus> can someone explain how to lock th screen in xubunut, in ubuntu i have the option to lock the screen in the log out/restart/shutdown menu
<xubuN> hello is there a volonteer to help a newbe (10 days linux)
<Pumpernickel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xubuN> i have only been able to live CD xub so far, I tried HD , (bad HD) so usb now, 2GB should be ok?
<Odd-rationale> When I click on the XFCE menu button on the top panel, the menu does not show up. How to fix?
<Odd-rationale> Hey, I got it to work.
<martin__> hello, i'm having problems with nicotine - i installed in from synaptic and when i turn in on the windows appears but remains blank inside
<martin__> can you advise me any p2p sharing program? especially for mp3
<vinze> martin__, only for legal purpose I presume? If so, I use gtk-gnutella - not really user-friendly, but does a good job
<martin__> i would love something easy - i used nicotine previously,but it seems not to work on xubuntu:(
<vinze> martin__, Amule looked quite easy but I'm not sure whether I could get it to connect
<vinze> martin__, but gtk-gnutella is easy, just a bit cluttered
<martin__> aha, ok:D i'll give it a try;)
<martin__> hehe, so far i got it working and that's a success for me:D
<manchicken> So I'm seeing a lot of folks with that little mac-bar lookin' thing on their screenshots.  Do you all know what program that is?
<vinze> manchicken, there are several
<TheSheep> manchicken: awn probably
<vinze> manchicken, I've used Avant Window Navigator
<manchicken> Is that an xfce add-on or a gtk app independent of DE?
<vinze> manchicken, independent
<manchicken> Is it in the repos?
<vinze> Yes
<vinze> There's also a third-party repo that includes more plugins
<vinze> manchicken, but you do need compositing
<manchicken> I've got that.
<vinze> K, then you should have no problem
<manchicken> I've moved to xubuntu because I like to use terminal transparency to avoid Alt-Tabbing while working, and compiz keeps blowing up on this nvidia.
<manchicken> On my System76 laptop with the Intel x3100 it's not a problem, but compiz just doesn't seem to be able to play nice with this nvidia.  Xfwm4, on the other hand, operates as smooth as butter.
<martin__> vinze, i tried downloading a file,and after it has reached 100% it remained in the list 'seeding SHA1 OK' - clear finished didn't remove it but purge selected did - what does it mean?
<manchicken> I take it that there's nothing I can do to get thunar to use gnome-vfs functionality with ssh, is ther?
<TheSheep> manchicken: you can use fuse sshfs instead
<manchicken> Yeah, but I don't want to have to configure all of that for all my clients.
<manchicken> Is there a GUI ssh file-manager client that you all use other than thunar?  Maybe filezilla or something?
<manchicken> Here's another dumb question, is there a way to get tomboy notes onto the panel?
<TheSheep> manchicken: a launcher?
<manchicken> Well, tomboy notes is a panel plugin for gnome that lets you see your notes--similar to the places menu--and also lets you access them from the panel.
<TheSheep> manchicken: ah, you can install an xfce plugin that allows you to use gnome panel plugins
<manchicken> Which one is that?  I've been skimming the repos for a little bit and I'm not seeing it.
<vinze> manchicken, xfapplet
<manchicken> Much thanks.
<manchicken> Oh that's beautiful.
<manchicken> Much thanks.
<vinze> np :)
<manchicken> Okay, and I just did the gconf thing to stop the desktop loading for nautilus, and I'll just use nautilus for my SSH stuff.
<manchicken> No biggie.
<martin__> hey, is there any place where i can configure file associations?
<vinze> martin__, you mean like file:///etc/xdg/xubuntu/applications/defaults.list?
<vinze> (Just happened to come across that yesterday)
<martin__> ooo, good to know, never before i had to change that but it's annoying that all picture formats open either in gimp/firefox/gqview;)
<vinze> martin__, you can also edit file associations from the context menu in Thunar
<TheSheep> manchicken: you can jsut change them in the file preferences dialog
<manchicken> TheSheep: What now?
<TheSheep> manchicken: sorry, wrong nick
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get firefox to set the wallpaper in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> manchicken: I don't think it's easily doable
<manchicken> I would think it's just an about:config setting
<TheSheep> manchicken: external application messing with your desktop settings?
<manchicken> TheSheep: Default xubuntu works with it IIRC.  With other DEs it's usually just a command that it calls on the backend to get that working.
<maristo> hello
<vinze> Hey maristo
<maristo> Is it problem in Xubuntu 7.10 with burning cd-r(w)'s?
<vinze> maristo, well, Brasero is included that is supposed to be able to do that, I believe
<seisen> Is anybody testing Xubuntu 8.04 in VirtualBox
<maristo> brasero don't want ti burn :(
<maristo> to*
<maristo> Xfburn also
<maristo> but under Ubuntu 7.04 it did work
<maristo> excuse me, my english is not understandable
<maristo> ;)
<TheSheep> maristo: what's the error?
<maristo> TheSheep: Brasero tells me to insert blank-cd-r
<TheSheep> maristo: and when you do?
<maristo> but it's free already
<maristo> it repeats
<TheSheep> maristo: are you sure it's empty?
<maristo> it recomends to erase data on cd, i consider, but after deletion of data is speaks "insert free cdr"
<maristo> yes I sure
<TheSheep> hmm...
<maristo> I tried with new CD-RW
<maristo> I tried with 3 cd-rw's
<maristo> all new
<TheSheep> maristo: maybe try installing k3b, it's a kde application, but it never failed me
<maristo> hehe
<maristo> it can solve problem , i know
<maristo> but, i'll need Qt-libs is't inacceptible for me
<vinze> maristo, there's also gnomebaker and there was another one I believe
<TheSheep> graveman
<maristo> is gomebaker installable from repositories?
<TheSheep> maristo: yes
<vinze> Ah yes, Graveman
<maristo> thank you, I'll try...
<maristo> reboot
<maristo> Gnomebaker also doese'nt work
<maristo> :(
<maristo> disk ID is too long
<TheSheep> maristo: at least you got a meaningful error message
<TheSheep> maristo: kind of
<maristo> brasero speaks the same
<maristo> disk ID is too long
<maristo> what it means?
<maristo> what's disk ID?
<maristo> i think it is not problem of program, but of system
<maristo> because both Brasero and gnomebaker tells tha same
<maristo> the*
<aladdinsane> why do i get green annoying circles following my mouse in Gimp on Xubuntu, which after a while cover the whole image im working on?
<aladdinsane> Is it a grephic card issue or a Xubuntu one?
<aladdinsane> here's another guy with the same problem: http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/topic/Green-cirle-Issue-25821-1.html
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i changed partition table from windows and now grub has error 22. how can i rewrite grub from livecd?
<scrapbunny> hello. i just switched to xubuntu-desktop on my edubuntu 7.10 system running ltsp 5. is there a program/script like gnome-watchdog that works on xfce? I am having issues with phantom programs
<christopherhokan> OK, I've got a question: I'm a newbie to Xubuntu. Is there a page with written insturctions on how to install CompizFusion onto Xubuntu, or will the instructions for Ubuntu work?
<PeckaH> there isn't much to write
<PeckaH> install compiz and there you go
<christopherhokan> I didn't know if the instructions were any different on Xubuntu because of Xfce
<christopherhokan> thanks
<cheeseboy> hi
<seisen> hello
<cheeseboy> can linux compile something 4 windows??
<cheeseboy> like make exe
<seisen> not that I know of
<Pumpernickel> Short answer: no.
<Pumpernickel> Longer answer: maybe, with more work than you're probably expecting to put into it.
<cheeseboy> stupid program doesnt work anyway
<cheeseboy> :(
<Merchelo> hello
<Merchelo> is there a GUI for formatting an external USB HD  for xubuntu ?
<zoredache> gparted if you install it
<Merchelo> thanks, looks like it'll have to be partition magic under windows though, Damn windows :(
<Quarterlife> Hi. I need some help. I don't have a specific problem but rather general install planning questions (I want to do things right the first time). If someone can help me, please msg.
<seisen> go ahead with your question
<Quarterlife> I have this old computer lying around, and I plan to make it into a home server. I will probably botch the OS many times, so I'm planning to do two partitions.
<Quarterlife> So how much should I leave to the OS? And, how can I move /home to the other partition?
<seisen> this link should help you  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472200
<cheeseboy> Quarterlife, always put home on separate partition
<seisen> cheeseboy that is what he is planning on doing
<cheeseboy> o thought he was asking if he should
<cheeseboy> misread
<Quarterlife> I'm planning to have it act as a file server too, so that anyone from my local network can plump files into it. How would that fit into this partition thingy? (continued, wait a bit)
<Quarterlife> So will I run into some nasty permission problems if I do that to the same partition where /home will be going?
<Quarterlife> Or is it perhaps a bad idea in some other way?
<zoredache_> Quarterlife: do your users need to share files?
<zoredache> if not, then having them store stuff in /home is pretty standard.  If you want things shared, then you might create a folder in /srv or something
<Quarterlife> Ehh. How can I do that if the other partition is mounted as /home? Impossible? 3rd partition? Forget the idea?
<zoredache> you could use lvm for your data volumes
<zoredache> create one partition for your boot/root stuff, and one lvm volume for /home, /srv, swap, /var/, , etc
<zoredache> lvm is even nice enough to allow you to expand a partition while it is in-use
<zoredache> so you can start with smaller logical volumes, and leave space, then expand the volumes as needed
<Quarterlife> Sounds good
<Quarterlife> Now... How is it done?
<zoredache> that is where it gets tricky...
<zoredache> if you are using the alternate installer, you can setup an lvm partition... I don't think you can on the livecd though
<Quarterlife> That is no problem, I can get it.
<BB83> If I understand correctly, using xfce should be quicker but only if you use xfce integrated apps instead of g/k/... apps ?
<Quarterlife> But then this thing is going to take some time.
<zoredache> BB83: that is somewhat, but not entirely true.
<BB83> I mean that if I use xfce but still launch all my habitual kapps it wont be very useful ?
<zoredache> it really depends on what other applications you use.  But XFCE has a lot less running in the background by default
<zoredache> it could be somewhat useful.  For example xubuntu doesn't automatically come with a network browser which means it won't be constantly scanning the network
<zoredache> there are other things like that.  Services that run in the background that may be somewhat useful, but do consume memory and cpu time
<zoredache> but xfce won't make your kapps run any faster, other then you might have more ram/cpu available
<BB83> ok
<BB83> I think I see
<manchicken> Is there a way to keep a window from switching desktops when it tries to take focus and I'm not looking at its desktop?
<manchicken> e.g., I have firefox on desktop 1, and I have evolution on desktop 2.  I click a URL in evolution and Firefox tries to take focus.  Currently it actually moves firefox to desktop 2 and off of desktop 1.  I'd like firefox to remain on desktop 1.
<evil_tech> you could try activating focus stealing prevention
<evil_tech> it is in window manager tweaks
<evil_tech> you could also try having no default application for web links
#xubuntu 2007-12-06
<Seivan|> What application could I use to unpack tars in XFCE?
<rici> anyone know how to configure what application starts up when an audio CD is inserted?
<Seivan|> What application could I use to unpack tars in XFCE? and when I rightclick there is an command called "open xfce4 command prompt here" it doesnt really do anything
<thruxton> Seivan|: a gui app you mean?
<Seivan|> thruxton: yes
<ere4si> Seivan| : the terminal works good - tar -xvf /path/to/file - if it is tat.gz then - tar -xvzf /path/to/file
<ere4si> *tar
<Seivan|> ere4si: well I know but I just want to work that out
<thruxton> Seivan|: if you must use a gui, then `file roller' will do that
<thruxton> Seivan|:  file-roller i mean
<thruxton> probably thunar knows what to do with archives too
<Seivan|> thruxton: no its gnome
<rici> thruxton: ah, thunar was the answer to my question
<thruxton> rici: yeah, sorry i didnt notice your question :-/
<rici> now i just need to figure out how to tell rhythmbox to play a cd
<rici> "There was an error lanuching the default action command associated with this location" (Help / Contents)
<rici> i have this theory that google is making documentation obsolete.
<rici> people just write code, and let a million monkies figure out by random experimentation how it works,
<rici> trusting the successful monkeys to post the information to a blog somewhere, which google will pick up.
<zoredache> rici: it only works for useful programs...
<zoredache> or perhaps popular programs...
<rici> ah, found the monkey
<rici> "after a bit of command line experimentation, I 've found the following:..."
<rici> comment number five on a random blog
<Quarterlife> But writing documentation is so boring that you really can't expect anyone to do it.
<Quarterlife> By the way, is the alternate install like the install before livecds came out?
<thruxton> Quarterlife: it contains some extra stuff, like disk encryption for example
<Quarterlife> Groovy.
<rici> Quarterlife: i'd settle for a couple of hints
<rici> i have a feeling that the feature i'm looking for doesn't exist.
<zoredache> the alternate cd is based on the debian installer that came out with deb 3.0 I believe
<zoredache> so it has been around for a long time
<Quarterlife> Oh yes. Then it must be the one i hate a little.
<zoredache> well there have been many improvments making easy enough that for a basic system you can usually just point on the enter key and have a working system by the time your done
<zoredache> *pound* on the enter key
<Quarterlife> Success! After 2 hours of downloading, I manage to burn it at 2x. This going to be a very long night...
<evil_tech> i like the alternate cd >: D
<Quarterlife> The nice catch here is that I only have a few days to make the system complete.
<echosystm> how do i get divx/xvid and avi working in totem?
<echosystm> is it the same for ubuntu and xubuntu?
<crimsun> yes
<SL> òóò åñòü êòî íèáóäü?)
<SL> áóðæóè ôèãîâû, ïî ðóññêè íè÷åãî íå ðàáîòàåò
<SL> óáåéòåñü î ñòåíó è ÷òîáû âàñ Êòóëõó õàâàë
<mozkaynak> can anyone suggest me some tweaks to decrease the booting time?
<Ahmuck> does xubuntu have cd labels we can print and apply?  i have a lug meeting coming up soon, and would like to have 10 cd's ready
<TheSheep> Ahmuck: unfortunately no
<Ahmuck> :-(
<Ahmuck> i came accross xubuntu because of another lug member that needed a low mem distro to use on his machine that was "desktop" ready.  never thought about it much before then.  however running it from a vm and after a psu blowup i had to use it for a couple of days on an old piii 550, i have new respect for xubuntu
<TheSheep> Ahmuck: that's nice
<sudo-ku> Has anyone else had problems booting a PPC mac (blue & white G3). When I turn the computer on, it just displays the face icon and folder folder witha question mark icon alternately.
<sudo-ku> anyone?
<ere4si> sounds like you wiped the hard drive then the install didn't work right ?
<sudo-ku> i'll try a reinstall and see how it goes.
<ere4si> read a bit more first
<sudo-ku> okay
<ere4si> md5 the disk first as well
<sudo-ku> okay
<ere4si> *the cd
<Quarterlife> Hey. I got the alternate cd burned, and now I need help setting up LVM.
<koszal> Quick (hopefully) question.  I've just installed xubuntu on my hp pavilion laptop but one thing is not working.  At the front there is a "panel" with audio buttons (loude/mute/...) and they are not working at all.  Do you know any module/settings I need to change to get them working?  Also there is a IR sensor in this "panel" (remote control came with this laptop) and it's not working - any ideas how to fix this?  Thank you in advance
<ochosi> hi, i'm having trouble accessing /dev/video0 (owned by root). progs like camorama say they don't find my webcam UNLESS i start it with gksu. what's the deal?
<ere4si> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bgergo94> hi
<bgergo94> i have a problem with xubuntu
<bgergo94> when i move the mouse a lots of white lines appears on the screen
<thyrax> good morning/afternoon. Guys I'm doing a clean install of ubuntu getting it ready for my raid server which would you recommend is the best way to partition the disk at install? custom/manual or guided?
<thyrax> should I use the entire disk?
<vinze> *evening :P
<thyrax> lol or evening
<TheSheep> anybody have any idea how to block usb device mounting for everyone *not* in the plugdev group?
<maristo> hello! Do you remember my problem with Brasero and Gnomebaker? I did solve it, I just have install Xfburn...
<ere4si> TheSheep: isn't there a setting for external... something in users and groups? - log out is crapped here so I can't change to my admin and check
<TheSheep> ere4si: that's the membership of the plugdev group, but doesn't do anything
<ere4si> TheSheep: haven't been in users and groups for a while - and can't change to my admin without a reboot
<TheSheep> ere4si: how so? what did you break?
<ere4si> been using ubuntu since warty and after 3-4mnths on every release thing start failing - still on feisty
<TheSheep> weird, if you don't do stupid things from root, linux shouldn't break
<evil_tech> like doing chmod on every file in / >:D
<ere4si> I've had nautilus, sudo, switch user, logout, Rhythmbox etc all go belly up and I always work from a user without admin rights - and now I have to reboot to check stuff...
<ere4si> I've learnt to have a seperate /home/me partition and clear the dot files then install the new version
<user123> Hi, I was informed that I could come here to ask question about Xubuntu.
<evil_tech> yes
<user123> Hi evil
<evil_tech> hola
<user123> I'm completely new to Linux, and the likes, but I have been wanting to try it out.
<user123> I was recommended Ubuntu, and I went to the web page and looked at the different versions, and then after I "figured out" the diffirence between GIMP, KDE and xfce, I decided to give Xubuntu a shoot.
<user123> I downloaded the image and tried it, and liked it. However, there are certain things about Xubuntu I can't quite figure out , and I was hoping that I could recieve some quick ansers here.
<evil_tech> welcome to the folds of xubuntuness
<zoredache_> so did you actually have a question?
<user123> thanks
<user123> hehe
<user123> sorry
<user123> Yes, first I had trouble finding the sound settings, (I found the system/mixer settings) but I couldn't find the sound setting that allows me to change the volume.
<user123> the problem is that their is a background noise (I have the same problem with windows when I first install the sound driver, it's because ofa setting called "digital output").
<user123> *there
<user123> In WIndows I culd just double click on the systm tray sound icon and disable "Digital output", but I can't seem to find a similare function in Xubuntu.
<evil_tech> its in Applications -> Settings Manager -> Sound
<evil_tech> for the digial output anyways
<evil_tech> as for volume control you have to add it to the panel
<user123> The problem is that I'm currently running windos, so I can't chck that out, but does app/settM/Sound open a small windows with a list that can be checked/unchecked?
<evil_tech> yes
<user123> Hmm, I found that, but it didn' help...
<user123> If I recall correctly I didn't see the "dig out", if you are sure it is there, then maybe I just missed it.
<evil_tech> it should be there
<user123> Then I just probably goofed up.
<evil_tech> i dont have digital outt on mine so i dont have it but if you do thats where it should show up
<evil_tech> might be called something different
<user123> I will give that another try.
<user123> Regarding that issue, thanks. I have another question regarding security if that's OK?
<evil_tech> ok
<user123> I read somewher, wait...
<user123> "Windows/cars are not safe from viruses/theft unless you install an antivirus/lock the doors. Linux/motorbikes don't have viruses/doors, so are perfectly safe without you having to install an antivirus/lock any doors."
<user123> From some linux forum article site.
<user123> Is that true for all linux versions (like Xubuntu?)
<evil_tech> no you dont need antivirus
<user123> Or a firewall?
<evil_tech> there is no reason for people to write virus' for linux as they wouldnt have as large an impact
<user123> "a large impact" do you mean the user group or that the OS itself limits harmful behaviour?
<evil_tech> user group
<user123> But, that just means it's a question of time?
<user123> No=
<evil_tech> what point is there for someone who writes virus' to attack a user base a 5% when they could write one for windows which has ~90%
<evil_tech> not just that there are many other security features built in
<evil_tech> and problems are found and fixed quickly
<user123> Yes, I understand your argument, and it's quite valid.
<evil_tech> there is a firewall (iptables) but its not configured to do anything by default
<evil_tech> zordache can better explain that one better than i
<user123> Ok, now I was just curious on what satyprecaution I could take if I am going to run Xubuntu.
<evil_tech> safety of what?
<user123> Well, the usual, viruses, "hackers", trojans, etc.
<evil_tech> no need in linux
<evil_tech> most of it is built in
<evil_tech> there are firewalls in the repositories if you want though
<evil_tech> there is also ClamAV for virus protections if you want too
<user123> Interesting, this will take some time to get use to, I will read more on security issues regarding linux.
<user123> I just wanted to know the basics. Regarding this issue, thanks.
<user123> I have some more wuestio if you have the time?
<evil_tech> sure
<user123> Thanks =)
<thyrax> i need help
<user123> First, I was wondering if there are anything like "ActiveDesktop" for Xubuntu?
<thyrax> just wondering how people get the transparent terminal windows etc in linux :D
<evil_tech> compositiing
<evil_tech> compositing
<evil_tech> i cant spell today
<thyrax> spelling is so old fashioned
<evil_tech> :D
<evil_tech> next i'll start typing cisco ios commands
<thyrax> then be careful not to mis-spell them
<thyrax> from my experience with commands they don't tend to work if they aren't spelled/spelt right :D
<thyrax> anyway how do I make my desktop sexy with transparancy without having to use up all my ram and processing power?
<zoredache_> user123: the need of a firewall in Linux depends on what the computer is doing.  By default no services will be listening for network traffic.  That combined with the fact that most people have their computers behind a broadband router which is doing pat pretty much makes it so that you don't need to configure the firewall and you can leave it in its open state
<w00boot> hello all
<w00boot> anyone here?
<zoredache_> if you had a linux host that was acting as a public facing web webserver you would probably want to protect it
<zoredache_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<w00boot> i recently made the switch from windows to xubuntu and i need a bit of help
<user123> Hey Z, thanks for your input. I was planning to use Xubuntu for surfing and set up apache for local sites.
<w00boot> im having issues with metacity
<user123> When you have been using Windows most your life anti-virus and firwalls are the first basic things you need to install before doing anything else with your comp (atfer a win install, conencted to Internet, you will beinfected with a virus after some minutes; personal exp.)
<user123> Regarding the question of "Active desk top" for Xubuntu/linux does anybdy know about that?
<evil_tech> what do you mean by active desktop? web pages on the desktop like in windows or neato compositing effects?
<user123> " web pages on the desktop like in windows" yes
<evil_tech> dunno
<evil_tech> never used it in windows and i dont use it in linux
<evil_tech> unneccesary use of resources in my eyes
<user123> Yes, but tink about it: having firefox integrated with the desktop (tab browsing and all) for a user that only wants to surf the web (and when all the services you need in you daily computer use are online) then that is really asweet feature.
<zoredache> user123: I believe that most functionality of active desktop can be replicated on Linux,I just don't know the appliations.
<zoredache> user123: if you only wanted people to have a browser you could start X11 with firefox as the only running application.
<zoredache> search around a bit on google for 'kiosk linux'  you will find lots of howtos
<user123> Thanks!
<user123> (I didnät knwo what to search for)
<user123> Oh, by X11 do you mean Xubuntu?
<evil_tech> no X11
<evil_tech> it is what gives you a GUI
<user123> Oh, i see.
<thyrax> anyone usuing linux raid in here?
<thyrax> mdadm
<user123> I will have a look at X11 then, thanks!
<evil_tech> np
<user123> I just (for the moment ;)) have a last question...
<evil_tech> ok
<zoredache> thyrax: yes, and see see !anyone
<user123> Why do linux need so much disk space? (Ubuntu needs 4GB and Xubuntu 1,5 GB; accourding to Wikipedia) Now is that true? And how could you inimize that space
<user123>  (In contrast w2k after a years of updates takes about 1,3 GB)
<evil_tech> you could uninstall things you dont need or use
<zoredache> user123: windows doesn't come with any software.  Install office, and a few other applications and you quickly make up the difference.
<evil_tech> that too ^^
<user123> That is true =)
<w00boot> are you guys xubuntu experts?
<user123> So that is why the OS needs so muck disk space? S
<evil_tech> yes
<user123> If that is the case then I do not see a problem (I thought that the OS needed that much sapce).
<zoredache> Ubuntu doesn't even use 4gb for a base install, they are just suggestion space you need for a working enviroment with the common applications.  You can make it a lot smaller if have too
<evil_tech> you have an email client, web browser, office suite, etc etc from install
<evil_tech> if you just text based you can fit it on a 500mb partition
<zoredache> w00boot: we are a group of people that use or know about xubuntu.  We are not all experts, but many of us are skill in some areas
<thyrax> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<evil_tech> cept for me. ich bin der uber-n00b >: D
<user123> Thanks, regarding the issue on Linux disk spaces! I know I said it was my last question, but I just relaized that I have a last important one (sorry) ;)
<evil_tech> ok
<user123> I cureently (if you havn't guessed) use win2k, and my partions are formated as NTFS. I have read that linux support for NTFS is not fully developed. Now I tried Xubuntu on my harddrives, it could read without problem, and I created a text file, just t see. but I was wondering what the chances are for files to be corrupted?
<thyrax> how stable is software raid in linux?
<thyrax> is there a gui for managing software raid other than evms? just a basic gui for mdadm?
<w00boot> lol, ok
<w00boot> well, i have a problem. my windows title bar min maximize buttons are gone
<evil_tech> user123: pretty good
<w00boot> running  $ metacity doesnt solve the problem completely
<evil_tech> write support for linux to NTFS partitions isnt fully functional yet
<PeckaH> w00boot: restart X ?
<evil_tech> though ive heard its close
<w00boot> how do i do that?
<PeckaH> w00boot: crtl+alt+backspace
<user123> I'm not sure if I should keep my files as NTFS, or switch to FAT32, or use linux file system, but the later kills compabiltiy with windows, and I need to use windows occasionally.
<evil_tech> best bet is to create a FAT32 partition and put the files you want both operating systems to use there
<evil_tech> though if you have files larger than 4gb that might not be a great option
<thyrax> i thought ubuntu 7.10 recognised ntfs
<user123> e_t That was what I thought, but how would permission work? Wouldn't the hard drive security (read and write) be lost?
<thyrax> or recognized*
<user123> thyrax It does, but as e_t pointed out, "write support for linux to NTFS partitions isnt fully functional yet"
<thyrax> even in the newer versions?
<evil_tech> it recognizes NTFS can mount and read but write support isnt fully functional
<thyrax> ^
<evil_tech> it can cause corruption
<w00boot> ok, restarting X or even rebooting doesnt help
<w00boot> am i supposed to be running metacity in xubuntu?
<thyrax> 1 sec I thought I saw a tutorial saying it was now possible with 7.10 have you tried it recently evil_tech
<user123> Well, I have to live with that for the moment i guess. Is there a site were I could follow the progress of the NTFS support?
<evil_tech> yes
<evil_tech> everytime i do and restart windows it finds corrupt files
<evil_tech> its getting better and ive heard its supposed to be fully functional on the next LTS
<user123> LTS?
<evil_tech> Long Term Support
<user123> ok, thanks.
<evil_tech> ubuntu release that is supported for i think 5 years on the desktop and 7 on the server
<evil_tech> correct me someone if i mangled that
<thyrax> user does this help? : http://tweako.com/single_user_profile_for_windows_and_linux
<thyrax> evil does I just read that articles description yet to go throughit throughly^
<thyrax> evil _tech* I just read that articles description yet to go throughit throughly^
<user123> It will be an interseting reading, thanks!
<user123> (thyrax)
<thyrax> np
<evil_tech> hmm i must have something mucked up again
<evil_tech> perhaps this hard drive is going bad
<user123> I want to thank evryone for their input! You guys/gals have been great, I look forwards to make a hard drive install of Xubuntu and use it regularly.
<evil_tech> happy computing. we'll send you the bill for the beers you owe us within a few business days :P
<user123> :D
<evil_tech> grrr i hate this stupid computer!
<vinze> evil_tech, what's wrong?
<evil_tech>  just one thing not working after another. stupid sempron and a crappy asus board
<vinze> >.<
<evil_tech> half tempted to bring my computer from home
<thyrax> hmm this computer im on now I think uses a sempron
<evil_tech> i loathe semprons and celerons
<thyrax> I need to manually set the clock speed though for it to work at the right processing speed
<thyrax> lol this is my budget bittorrent/web/mundane computing box :)
<thyrax> web includes browsing and email :)
<tonyyarusso> Know what would be fun?
<thyrax> anyone else downgrade from vista to xp?
<vinze> tonyyarusso, no, but I got the feeling you're going to tell us :P
<tonyyarusso> Set up a network of web servers where the cabling spells out "Some Pig"
<vinze> Could anyone tell if Xfce's compositing settings are disabled when one's card does not support it?
<thyrax> cabling is never fun
<vinze> ...or does anyone know a general way of checking whether one's graphics card supports compositing?
<vinze> (Preferably graphically)
<vinze> Nobody who has a graphics card that does not support compositing that would like to check?
<evil_tech> mine should support compositing but i cant find the settings
<vinze> evil_tech, it's in Applications->Settings->Window Manager Tweaks
<evil_tech> that where i thought but no option
<evil_tech> must have disabled it somehow
<vinze> No tab too?
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> and ive had it on before
<vinze> On the same PC, same installation?
<evil_tech> and my card definitly supports it
<evil_tech> not this installation though
<evil_tech> same machine and hardware though
<vinze> Very odd
<vinze> And you don't need a restricted driver that you haven't enabled?
<evil_tech> nope they're enabled
<evil_tech> ati driver and the atheros one for my wifi
<vinze> And can you set the transparency of your panels?
<evil_tech> nope no option there either
<vinze> Very weird
<evil_tech> do you have to have xserver-xgl installed to do it?
<vinze> Don't think so, if your card supports it by default
<evil_tech> hmm
<thyrax> when setting up a raid array do you format the drives first or after creating the md0?
<thyrax> also what difference does the chunk size make?
<evil_tech> is it a stripe?
<thyrax> raid 5
<thyrax> they say default chunk size is 64k but goes up to 128K
<evil_tech> i'm guessing thats the size of the data to each drive. if it was set to 128k then a 1mb file would be split into however many 128k chunks one of which would go to each drive
<thyrax> also two different tutorials say format each drive individually one says just make the md0 and format that
<thyrax> so 64K would mean more chunks so would less be better or more
<evil_tech> the smaller the chunk the better i think
<thyrax> and would having more chunks make it more efficient?
<evil_tech> been a while since i messed with raid
<thyrax> yeah I would just go with the 64K then. it is the default
<evil_tech> yeah usually can't go wrong with defaults
<zoredache> thyrax: you format the drives after you setup the raid unless you are paranoid and have some kind of security issue where you want the old data to be wiped
<zoredache> the chuck size referse to how the raid5 works...
<zoredache> so in a 3 disk raid, half a chunk goes on one drive, half on the second, and the parity on the third if I understand it
<thyrax> hmmm
<zoredache> you probably should just stick with the default, but if you are really worried about performance you could set it up, and then build some kind of benchark that tested the system under your expected load
<thyrax> what about raid5 expansion if I want to grow my raid 5 array I wouldn't be able to format md0 because that would wipe all my data
<thyrax> so I would have to format the drive individually
<zoredache> why would you have to format anything?
<thyrax> so I think either way it doesn't matter. format individually then assemble or just format md0 after making the array
<thyrax> the drive you want to add
<zoredache> you have to format after creating the raid period
<zoredache> and you dont' have to format before you add something, you can just add it... the raid systme will deal with new drive
<thyrax> I am yet to test but I from the tutorials I have read you can format before and just resize your file system to expand to the added space
<thyrax> I guess its experimentation time
<thyrax> I also read that you could make a raid 1 appear as a 2 disk raid 5 and then expand that
<thyrax> which I miht try but not sure how stable it would be.
<thyrax> might*
<zoredache> I have never changed an md by adding additional drives... I have just replaced existing drives with larger drives then expanded the raid to use the unallocated space
<zoredache> My suggestion is just experiement a bit... You could easily play around with it using something like vmware... just create lots of virtual drives and see what happens
<thyrax> it's a relatively new feature. mdadm allows you to expand/grow raid 5 arrays by adding the extra disk
<thyrax> I am going to just pop in a drive and creat some partitions and screw arround with that
<zoredache> I am not sure that I would want to risk my production raid5 on a 'new feature'
<zoredache> things like that tend to break at the worst point in time...
<thyrax> lol
<thyrax> relatively new
<thyrax> its quite stable from what I hear
<thyrax> hardware cards have been doing it for ages
<thyrax> raid 5 expansion
<thyrax> http://bfish.xaedalus.net/?p=188 this guy formats first
<zoredache> it doesn't look like that to me...
<thyrax> "In the Gnome Partition Editor application, select each disk in turn and opt to format it to ext3"
<zoredache> hrm... that is silly because he just formats it again... in step3...
<zoredache> I think what is doing with gparted is just part of the way gparted works...
<thyrax> so format twice?
<thyrax> yeah that made me wonder
<zoredache> so I am thinking he used gparted to create the raid parition, and choose to format it, just because he was weird
<thyrax> I have seen other tutorials say they just want to resize it
<thyrax> lol
<thyrax> yikes I guess I need a better tutorial
<thyrax> I don't want to have 5X500gb of data go up in smoke over something minor
<zoredache> if you where using a command like tool like cfdisk/fdisk, I doubt anyone would tell you to format until you have created the md
<thyrax> some tutorials use that instead.
<zoredache> have you read tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html yet?
<thyrax> is that the full url?
<zoredache> yes, the site seems to be slow today though
<KyleS-work> EWWWW
<KyleS-work> Software Raid
<thyrax> is this guy using mdadm or raid tools?
<zoredache> here is a mirrored copy thyrax The Software-RAID HOWTO
<zoredache> http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO.html
<thyrax> it loaded for me
<thyrax> that one is faster
<zoredache> KyleS-work: software raid is faster in some cases in the some of the 'fake-raid' controllers you get
<thyrax> kylse don't hate
<KyleS-work> lol
<KyleS-work> I work at a Datacenter :p
<KyleS-work> Software RAID sux lol
<thyrax> and if your hardware raid option dies and you can't find it again on the market you will be screwed
<KyleS-work> but I know what you mean about the "fake-raid" controllers
<KyleS-work> some that are 0 or 1 only
<zoredache> thyrax: that isn't entirely true...  If you go with a popular vendor (adaptec,3ware,...) you can occasionaly move a set of disk from one controller to another
<KyleS-work> We mainly use Adaptec now...
<KyleS-work> I hate adaptec
<zoredache> of course if you are using some brandx fly-by-night company, all bets are off
<KyleS-work> The CLI client is horrid
<KyleS-work> 3ware is where it's at
<thyrax> occasionaly?
<KyleS-work> ./tw_cli ftw
<thyrax> software raid is free :)
<KyleS-work> that is true
<KyleS-work> lol
<thyrax> and if my mobo dies I'll just buy another one :)
<KyleS-work> lol
<zoredache> software raid is fine in cases where performance isn't extremely critical, and cost easy of use is more important
<thyrax> so I should have 2TB of home server space by the time I'm done running on what I have found to be stable ubuntu linux
<thyrax> yep.
<thyrax> as long as it can stream movies I'm good
<KyleS-work> I'm thinking about installing xubuntu lol
<thyrax> media in general
<KyleS-work> Currently I'm using archlinux.
<thyrax> on what?
<KyleS-work> Asus G1S
<thyrax> for what?
<KyleS-work> I'm using Gnome too
<KyleS-work> for what?
<KyleS-work> For everyday use lol
<KyleS-work> i might use Virtualbox on it too though
<thyrax> what will the systems main functions be
<thyrax> oh ok
<KyleS-work> It's a laptop
<KyleS-work> Just for standard use
<KyleS-work> movies and the like
<thyrax> just wondering I tried xubuntu couldn't get samba configured to save my life though
<KyleS-work> Ah, no need for Samba here
<KyleS-work> I'm just trying to ease away from Gnome
<KyleS-work> I <3 Gnome, but they're going the wrong direction as far as development is concerned
<KyleS-work> and KDE is out of the question
<thyrax> how so?
<vinze> *to both :)
<KyleS-work> I can't stand KDE
<KyleS-work> it feels cheap to me
<KyleS-work> It's very cluttered as well
<thyrax> I wanted xubuntu cos I was told it was lighter
<thyrax> but alas samba was a pain with thunar
<zoredache> what does samba have to do with thunar?
<thyrax> files were very hard to share
<thyrax> gnomes system integrated with samba better
<thyrax> I;m not sure if it was just thunar
<zoredache> thunar doesn't browse the network at all
<thyrax> but with xubuntu samba just wasn't working
<thyrax> I didn't have the option to right click and share a folder
<thyrax> with thunar
<TheSheep> thunar doesn't do file sharing
<TheSheep> it's a file manager
<TheSheep> for local files
<Flare183> gnome's file manager does
<zoredache> no, you wouldn't have that...  You would need to either edit the smb.conf or use a gui designed to edit it
<thyrax> I tried to find one
<TheSheep> there is system->shared folders
<TheSheep> in the menu
<TheSheep> Flare183: gnome's file manager has different goals
 * Flare183 says no comment
<thyrax> thats why i switched back to gnome i was able to get samba working faster with out jumping through so many hoops
<thyrax> trust me I would have loved to stay in xbuntu
<TheSheep> thyrax: that's good
<thyrax> I just need samba working or that defeats the whole purpose for running a home server in my case
<thyrax> and having come from windows :( I found most ubuntu tutorials assumed you had gnome
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't ntagrate with windows too well
<TheSheep> integrate
<thyrax> gedit etc I had to figure out gedit wasn't xubuntu software
<TheSheep> but I don't mind personally
<thyrax> how stable shold I expect software raid using mdadm to be.
<TheSheep> thyrax: you think we should have a list of applications that are *not* in xubuntu?
<thyrax> should*
<thyrax> now I do think we should have tutorials for xubuntu
<zoredache> what do you mean?  are you asking if you will loose data or have random crashes?
<KyleS-work> mdadm is pretty stable thyrax
<thyrax> so linux noobs like me can make the switch as pain free as possible
<vinze> thyrax, there's quite some documentation on Xubuntu already :)
<zoredache> the raid cod tends to be very stable except when you are changing the array
<thyrax> ok that makes me happy kyles, cos it was either that or windows 2003 for raid 5 :( and windows 2003 has no raid 5 expansion
<zoredache> so make backups before you try and grow/expand things
<thyrax> vinze can you point me to xubuntu friendly samba tutorial?
<thyrax> I will do just that
<vinze> thyrax, hmm... Not sure (don't use it myself), I believe there were some on grumpymole.blogspot.com but I could be wrong
<zoredache> thyrax: any samba tutorial showing you how do edit via the command line should be fine
<thyrax> well I will make back ups of things that will be painful if I lose them no way I can back up 2TB of data
<thyrax> I heard that you could make raid 1 in appear as a 2 drive raid 5 array and expand... what do you think? should I give this a try?
<TheSheep> experimenting on 2TB of important data seems unwise
<zoredache> thyrax: I wouldn't suggest that... I believe you would basically running raid0 until you added the third drive
<thyrax> yes I am thinking down the road when I have to expand
<zoredache> if either drive failed you would loose everything
<wyrd> http://search.ebay.co.uk/tape-drive_W0QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ1QQmaxrecordsreturnedZ300  ;)
<thyrax> yes I planned on adding the third drive right after but first I would copy the data over to it off the drive.
<thyrax> I thought i might come in handy since I have a 500gig drive packed and no where to back it up 2
<thyrax> my budget won't allow for tape backup :)
<thyrax> it* might
<zoredache> well if you are going to add the third drive immediatly after you transfer the data, it is a possible solution
<thyrax> have you tried it?
<zoredache> no
<wyrd> why not wait until you have the 3rd drive and just set it up once
<zoredache> personally I would wait until I could buy a third drive
<thyrax> there are two tutorials saying it has been done but I was wondering would it bite me in the behind later.
<thyrax> ok then that means ill wait till tomorrow ups is taking forever :(
<zoredache> if it works, then it seems like it would fail or work immediatly
<thyrax> I have 4 500gig drives 2 empty and one more on the way
<zoredache> it doesn't seem like their should be any lasting effects
<thyrax> yeah thats what I thought zoredache
<thyrax> hmm I guess ill give it a try
<zoredache> I am still suggestion you simulate the steps in vmware or something before you try it will your real drives though
<thyrax> I have my os on an 80gig drive fresh install of ubuntu so this should be fun
<zoredache> just to be sure
<thyrax> ok ill do that
<psych> hi
<vinze> Hey psych
<evil_tech> how do you mount an .iso image using dd?
<psych> those explanations about the desktop cd and alternate cd made me more confuse
<psych> can someone clear things to me ? :)
<vinze> psych, what is it that you don't get?
<vinze> psych, basically, it's like this:
<psych> diferences, mainly
<zoredache> evil_tech: you can't mount an iso using dd
<psych> lvm and etc is ok
<zoredache> you mount things using mount... perhaps 'mount -o loop filename.iso /mountpoint'
<vinze> psych, when you use the Desktop CD, you boot into a graphical environment (similar to when it's installed, but a bit slower because it runs from cd, and it can't save anything)
<psych> right
<vinze> psych, when you use the Alternate CD, you get a text-based installation, so you can't first try Xubuntu, perhaps see if it'll work with your hardware
<evil_tech> i thought you could
<evil_tech> dangit thats what im trying to do
<evil_tech> jeesh its been one of them days
<evil_tech> stupid finals
<psych> ic
<psych> i think i wont have any hardware problems
<vinze> psych, the Desktop CD has an "Install" icon on the desktop, so you can install from there
<psych> if i decided to install, does the livecd save my config. ?
<zoredache> the alternate cd works better on low memory systems, in expert mode you have far more control, you can preseed the altcd if you needed to install many systems with an identical configuration
<vinze> psych, it's just that some people prefer a text-based installation or whose hardware is too slow to run Xubuntu from cd
<psych> ic
<zoredache> psych: what configuration are you talking about?
<vinze> psych, I believe it couldn't
<psych> video and such
<psych> framebuffer on console
<psych> video on x
<psych> sound
<zoredache> so you have a working linux install already?
<psych> ya
<vinze> psych, but generally, you don't really use the LiveCD that intensively, more just a nice check to see if your hardware works and allows you to browse the internet while the instalaltion is progressing
<psych> if livecd saves all info
<psych> would be great
<zoredache> both installers generally are used for a clean install (remove everything), if you have a perviously working ubuntu system you should be able to upgrade
<vinze> psych, it does save your network configuration though
<psych> zoredache, its a gentoo
<zoredache> if you are using something else, then you are going to need to backup stuff on your own,\
<psych> my hdd is getting 'over'
<zoredache> yea, I doubt any configuration from a gentoo system will migrate to ubuntu
<psych> nah nah
<psych> i mean, configuration from livecd boot
<slvmchn> what settings do i use in the xubuntu install to overwrite a previous existing ubuntu partition? it seemed to install alongside it, instead of woiping the whole partition, just repartitioned it... i did 'guided partitioning', do i need to do 'manual partitioning'?
<psych> good question , does live cd do that?
<evil_tech> there should have been an option to wipe the whole hard drive and use the freed space
<vinze> psych, slvmchn, not sure... It can resize an existing Windows installation. It seems odd to me that it would do that, since you can easily install Xubuntu next to Ubuntu from within the installation
<slvmchn> well i don't want to wip ethe whole drive per se, because i'm using a partition for windows
<slvmchn> yeah vinze it wasn't obvious until i set grub up and rebooted
<vinze> slvmchn, if you select Manual, you can wipe some partitions and install them in that
<slvmchn> and then it had xp, xubuntu, AND fluxbuntu in grub
<evil_tech> it actually said fluxbuntu >.<
<slvmchn> i suppose it's a matter of reinstalling
<slvmchn> well it was fluxbuntu i had on there, not proper ubuntu
<slvmchn> it just did it wierd
<evil_tech> mine always just says ubuntu and i have to remember what partition i installed it on till i can edit grub
<slvmchn> i burned that into my memory, which partition's which
<slvmchn> basically what happened is when i reinstalled windows it overwrote my MBR
<slvmchn> which started me on this whole process
<psych> vinze, does livecd has the manual option ?
<vinze> psych, yes
<psych> ah ok
<psych> gonna download this one
<psych> 566mb, nice
<psych> not like those HUGE instalations
<vinze> psych, http://www.23hq.com/Vincentt/photo/2589705/original and http://www.23hq.com/Vincentt/photo/2589709/original
<psych> whata big swap
<psych> :>
<vinze> Yeah I never really know what to take (it's mosly empty I believe) but since I have enough hard drive space I figured it'd be better to have it too large than too small :)
<psych> debian again, nice
<vinze> Anyway, I'm off to bed
<psych> cya
<vinze> Good luck with your installation :)
<psych> it will happen in couple days
<vinze> :)
<psych> when i get the new hdd
<psych> cya
<vinze> Bye
<thyrax> i seem to be having display problems all of a sudden. my monitor says cannot display this more
<thyrax> cannot display this mode
<thyrax> i think it said mode now its gone to text and says dev sda1 has gone 1989 days without being checked
<thyrax> ok now it boots
<thyrax> odd
<psych> 1989 days
<thyrax> yes
<psych> thats weird
<thyrax> might be the drive i used gparted to format to ext3 earlier
<psych> 17% downloaded, i might stop it now hehe
<thyrax> yeah unless it failed the format
<psych> why not use mkfs?
<Odd-rationale> How can I make xubuntu play a .wav on logout/shutdown instead of the ugly system beep?
<thyrax> ok this odd. the only drive I had on was the boot drive it is ide but it's reporting as sda is this normal?
<thyrax> what is cannot display this video about at startup and sign off?
<thyrax> just says "cannot display this video" on a black screen
<zoredache> probably some kind of display mode detection
<thyrax> hmmm is there a fix for it?
<thyrax> maybe a setting
<thyrax> it shows some grub text
<thyrax> then starting_
<thyrax> then cannot display this video mode
<thyrax> then it shows the login screen
 * thyrax scratches head
<zoredache> thyrax: newer kernels see some ide controllers as scsi
<thyrax> could it be it's the monitor?
<thyrax> ill swicth them and see
<thyrax> switch*
<zoredache> thyrax: newer kernels see some ide controllers as scsi
<zoredache> test
<thyrax> oh ok that explains the sda
<thyrax> ok on the second monitor i get signal out of range which I am guessing is the default for no video signal
<zoredache> thyrax: newer kernels see some ide controllers as scsi
<thyrax> so why is it going blank right before grub loads the login screen?
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to make xubuntu play a .wav on logout/shutdown instead of the ugly system beep? Thanks!
<thyrax> zoredache that explains the sda thring
<thyrax> thing*
<thyrax> what about the lack of a video signal right before grub loads the login screen that is odd I never had that problem with the feiesty
<thyrax> feisty
<zoredache> I don't have any experience with that...  {shrugs}
<thyrax> I guess
<thyrax> I guess ill find and fiddle with the video settings
<thyrax> feisty
<thyrax> zoredache do you know how to bypass the login screen all together?
<thyrax> looks like im not the only one with the problem with 7.10
<thyrax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3892398
<thyrax> why does gparted take so long? is fdisk better?
<evil_tech> i like fdisk better
<evil_tech> gui's tend to get in the way sometimes
<thyrax> why is there a need to 'resize' your file system?
<thyrax> I would use fdisk If I knew what the comands did
<thyrax> I used gparted and ran fdisk -l and it said warning this is not an fdisk partition
<thyrax> I thought ext3 was ext3
#xubuntu 2007-12-07
<evil_tech> maybe gparted didnt finish writing the filesystem?
<thyrax> maybe I think i did get an error
<thyrax> e2fsck -f is this a fdisk command?
<evil_tech> no
<evil_tech> not that i am aware of
<thyrax> or this: resize2fs -p
<thyrax> anyidea what app that is?
<crimsun> those are separate apps
<thyrax> I wish there was an mdadm gui to stream line this stuff. now I'm just trying to learn the different commands so I know what I'm doing :)
<crimsun> e2fsck and resize2fs are appropriately named
<evil_tech> the first is to check a file system
<thyrax> file system check? filesystem resize?
<Surfing-Geek> anyone running dapper on a mac G3?
<evil_tech> if you want to use fdisk on a drive then its sudo fdisk /dev/hd* where * is the letter of the drive
<thyrax> and that formats the entire drive?
<evil_tech> no
<evil_tech> well it can
<evil_tech> its not a command its a program
<thyrax> oh I think I understand
<evil_tech> so if i wanted to partition the secondary master i would do fdisk /dev/hdc
<evil_tech> then it will spit out some info on the number of cylinders on the disk and then display Command 9m for help):
<thyrax> yes would that automatically format the drive? how do I set partition size, number etc
<evil_tech> no its not automatic
<evil_tech> and it doesnt format
<evil_tech> just partitions
<thyrax> ok that would tell fdisk to work with that drive?
<evil_tech> you format afterwards
<evil_tech> yeah
<thyrax> ok thanks for being so patient :)
<evil_tech> np
<_slvmchn_> is there a default partitioning tool in xubuntu
<evil_tech> lol lots of partitioning questions today
<evil_tech> yes and no
<evil_tech> there isnt a graphical one by default
<evil_tech> sudo apt-get install gparted will get you one
<evil_tech> or you can use the program fdisk from a terminal
<zoredache> cfdisk from the terminal is a little nicer, and also installed by default
<evil_tech> forgot about that one
<thyrax> I think I successfully formated a drive with ext3 it has a lost+found folder in it. Is it like a recycle bin folder? can I delete it? just curious
<zoredache> don't delete it...  fsck will put files there if they are found to be corrupt
<evil_tech> ^ditto
<thyrax> ok ty
<evil_tech> yay this hard drive is dieing
<thyrax> congratulations!
<thyrax> is it a maxtor by anychance?
<evil_tech> now i gotta dig through my stack of drive to find another 10gig 7200 rpm drive
<thyrax> stack hu?
<evil_tech> yeah i work in a PC recycling place
<thyrax> wow dream job
<thyrax> what part of the world are you in?
<thyrax> and is that a maxtor drive that is dieing on you by any chance?
<evil_tech> washington
<evil_tech> of course its a maxtor
<evil_tech> ive not been very nice too it
<thyrax> lol
<thyrax> you can always count on maxtors to die on you
<evil_tech> i have 4 operating systems on it, its constantly being formatted, zeroed and used
<thyrax> I am yet to have a failed wd
<thyrax> still...
<evil_tech> ive had bunch of failed western digis
<evil_tech> and maxtors and seagate and deathstars
<thyrax> I have a western digital I dropped about 5feet on to a concrete surface still ticking :)
<thyrax> i have had about 12 maxtors only have 4 left
<thyrax> oldest was 3years
<evil_tech> ooo i found two identical 10gb 7200rpm drives
<thyrax> what do you do with the recycled computers?
<evil_tech> i see a mirrored array in my future
<evil_tech> if they work then we fix em up reload OS and sel
<evil_tech> sell*
<thyrax> where do u get them from?
<evil_tech> otherwise we take out the good parts and the rest gets broken down
<thyrax> do youhave a wevsite?
<evil_tech> people
<thyrax> website*
<evil_tech> www.pcrecycle.net
<thyrax> cpu full tower is a working computer?
<evil_tech> ?
<thyrax> http://www.pcrecycle.net/prices.html
<evil_tech> thats the cost to recycle the computer
<evil_tech> thats not what we sell them for
<thyrax> oh makes better sense that way
<thyrax> can I buy some hard drives from you guys?
<thyrax> I am always looking for smaller drives to be the os drive
<evil_tech> if you are in the WA area
<thyrax> I can't pay to have it shipped?
<evil_tech> think we have an ebay page
<thyrax> I'm in alabama currently
<evil_tech> yeah you could do that too
<thyrax> ok ill send you private chat since we're off topic
<evil_tech> surprised TheSheep hasnt attacked us with ubotu yet
<thyrax> lol
<thyrax> it says private messages from unregistered users are blocked :(
<evil_tech> are you unregistered?
<evil_tech> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<evil_tech> oops should have piped that to you
<thyrax> cool that was easier then it was when i tried a log time ago on a different server
<thyrax> long*
<thyrax> than*
<evil_tech> yeah i think they are trying to encourage more people to do ti
<xvoltagexx> evening
<thyrax> evening
<thyrax> how dow do I check if CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y
<evil_tech> whats that supposed to do?
<thyrax> allow me to grow a raid 5 array
<thyrax> I havn't reached that stage yet but just want to make sure It's set when I do.
<evil_tech> hmm
<zoredache> where does that config go?
<evil_tech> suppose you could try adding a drive and then do df -h
<zoredache> is that a kernel thing?
<zoredache> of so then look at /boot/conf-`uname`
<thyrax> yes it is kernel
<zoredache> so yeah, the config file for the running kernel is in /boot/config-blahblah
<crimsun> meaning /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<thyrax> now I have another problem when I used gparted it mounted the disk to the desktop and I want to unmount it before I set up the raid array do I have to do this? will it unmount itself?
<thyrax> ok ill check thanks guys
<thyrax> cool it is set to y in 7.10 :)
<thyrax> #unmount /media/disk or #unmount dev/sdc1 isn't the way to go is it?
<crimsun> umount, not unmount
<thyrax> lol ok I'm such a freakin noob
<evil_tech> must not be too much of one if you can set up a RAID array
<zoredache> you should be able to unmount based on either the device name or the mount point
<thyrax> ok I tried both it says not mounted in mtab
<thyrax> evil tech thanks to copy and paste :)
<thyrax> really odd since gparted tells me it is and I can see the disk on my desktop
<thyrax> I'm gonna try and stick it in a array anyway and see what happens :)
<evil_tech> you could always type mount by itself and see if the drive shows up there
<thyrax> maybe its just not a permanent mount. is that why it could not be showing up in mtab?
<evil_tech> dunno
<ronnies07> How does one get an intel 845 to direct render under Xfce?
<ronnies07> Worked under unbuntu (gnome)
<magic_ninja> when i try to mount floppy its not a block device
<inazad> hi there
<inazad> someone can help me ?
<Wyrmul> I am trying to set up a dual boot following the documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How_to_dual-boot_Ubuntu_and_XP_after_installing_them_separately_on_two_HDs?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28dual%29 and I am running into a bit of confusion
<Wyrmul> When I run sudo fdisk -l the disks I get are /dev/hda[1-3], /dev/hdc1/ and /dev/hdd1.  I thing /dev/hdc1 is to drive I want
<Wyrmul> it has the win-xp partition on it
<Wyrmul> What should I be adding as my root and map arguments?
<user123> Hi Wyrmul, did anybody help you?
<user123> I seem to have that effect on people...
<user123> .. Anyway, is there anyone here that has time for a question?
<Ben_Cs> helli
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> has anyone experienced 100% cpu load with firefox?
<user123> ... unfortunately, yes.
<Ben_Cs> why can't firefox handle flash properly?
<user123> Hi, Ben_CS, I'm no expert; just a newbie waiting for help... But I had that problem with firefox too (although under Windows)
<Ben_Cs> i see
<user123> I recommend using flashblock, so that you can choose when a flash movie is going to play; it worked wonders for me... Sort o...
<user123> *of
<user123> (flashblock is Fx plugin)
<Ben_Cs> but on many ocasions i do need flash, and how would i know if in a specific site i need it?
<Ben_Cs> well. i'll try it :)
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<Ben_Cs> hope firefox team would handle it
<user123> I think they have work some of the isussues out on the firefox portable version, if I rememebr correctly.
<user123> Fx 3 is about to come out, so let's just hope...
<Ben_Cs> i tried firefox3, it's better but still cpu load is very high
<user123> Beta? If the end result would be that, it would be a shame to hear.
<user123> Personally, the CPU issue is the only downside with fx.
<user123> *I think
<thyrax> I have successfully created a raid 1 array I mounted it in /mnt/ but I can't copy anything to it. It says you do not have permission to write to this folder
<thyrax> can anyone tell me why I don't have permission to write to this folder /mnt/md0
<thyrax> I think I need to be root?
<thyrax> maybe I should have mounted it in a different folder then :)
<thyrax> opened up nautalis in root solved the problem
<thyrax> good night guys
 * auskadi thinks gutsy gibbon is crap, nothing works proprly with it each day anew problem
<psych> hi
<mamat_> hi, i keep on losing my xfce applets from one session to the next every once in a while... seems like it might be linked to the fact that battery (which is applet-monitored) is sometimes plugged in... but not sure...
<predaeus> mamat_, if it concerns only the volume/loudness applet then it is a bug. There is a workaround for that one, but it does not work for everyone.
<mamat_> hmm... oki... seems like bugs to me too ;)
<maristo> Hello, I have problem with burning CD's
<maristo> Gnomebaker, Brasero and Xfburn speaks "disk Id is too long"
<maristo> ID*
<maristo> what's whis?
<rijo> Im running Compiz-Fusion in my Xubunu. But sometimes I want to switch it off to normal window manager. Is there a easy oneclick, or command to switch off compiz? Any ideas?
<xvoltagexx> Hello all
<pubo> hi all
<pubo> I need a little of help :S. I have an external USB HD, and I don't know why, but When I connect it, I have to do a mount -a to get mounted. I've include it on fstab with "auto" option, but nothing... Even after I reboot, the HD partitions aren't mounted..
<pubo> anybody knows possible reasons? I've installed xubuntu, and udev,fuse,hal, are installed
<xvoltagexx> humm. mine is formated NTFS but it comes up on my desktop
<pubo> xvoltagexx, mine are NTFS too
<xvoltagexx> what does the systems/disks tool say when you power your drive up?
<pubo> I had the same HD connected in a Debian computer, and worked perfectly
<pubo> systems/disks? I don't have that option :S. Where is it?
<xvoltagexx> my disks-admin shows it as dev/sda
<pubo> oh, mine is /dev/sdcX... 5,6,7
<xvoltagexx> how many usb devices you got?
<pubo> uhm.. now only 3, Wifi, Mouse, HD (with power supply), in a desktop computer that has 8 connectors
<xvoltagexx> USB devices can be a pain because whatever you hook up first the first time isn't always treated as the same device.
<xvoltagexx> like an external drive can be a different device every time you add/remove any other usb device it is given a different path
<pubo> xvoltagexx, then? what should I do?
<pubo> I only want that, when I reboot the computer, the HD mounts itself
<zeroflag> hey. I have a LVM raid0 set up on 2 of my raptor HDDs. I just did some benchmarks (hdparm -t) which concluded that each drive has a read speed of ~65-70MB/s. however, when I do the benchmark on the combined raid0, I get the same speeds as on the single drives. any ideas what might be causing the 100% slowdown?
<aladdinsane> is there a file i can edit to change the color/background color of the panes in xubuntu? (panes on the desktop)
<magic_ninja> anyone around this morning
<ere4si> nope :)
<auskadi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47221/ can someone have a look at  that and help me pls
<manchicken> Is there any way to get thunar to ask you--like Nautilus does--if you're clicking on a text file with execute permissions whether you want to edit or execute?
<Twinkletoes> My running kernel (in VMware) is -GENERIC.  There is also a -386 option... si that the one I should go for?
<ere4si> generic
<pubo> One more try... :)
<pubo> I have an USB external HD with NTFS and ext3 pastitions. Do you know if it's normal that when I reboot, xubuntu unly mounts ext3 partitions, but not NTFS
<pubo> What should I configure to make  xubuntu mount every partition each time the computer reboots?
<totalmergeage> read up on /etc/fstab
<pubo> totalmergeage, but ext3 partitions doesn't exist in fstab and xubuntu mounts them
<totalmergeage> oh wait, i didn't read the previous sentence :]
<totalmergeage> external thingies are mounted through hal
<totalmergeage> wouldn't know if that also recognises ntfs partitions
<totalmergeage> but you can add your external hdd to /etc/fstab, and i'm sure there is also a way to mount the ntfs partition via /etc/fstab
<totalmergeage> not sure how
<pubo> totalmergeage, in debian I only had to configure fstab like (for example): /dev/sda2 /media/Disk1 ntfs-3g defaults,auto,uid=1000 0 1
<pubo> But here doesn't work, don't know why
<pubo> I think could be fuse, becouse when I unplug and plug the HD, it mounts like "fuseblk" filesistem :S
<pubo> They want to make Linux more confortable to the final user, but they're complicating everything so much!! :D
<pubo> for the final user
<pubo> I'm going to reboot
<pubo> bye
<ere4si> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pubo> re-Hi
<pubo> anybody has an USB NTFS HD?
<pubo> Don't know why, but after I reboot my system with xubuntu, doesn't mount USB NTFS partitions (ext3 yes)
<pubo> Is it normal?
<pubo> How can I configure it?
<ste777> Can anybody help with my xubuntu install please?
<vinze> ste777, what's the problem?
<ste777> i havent done it before. Im using the alternate CD, and im at the partition stage. Im not sure what to do exactly
<ste777> I have an unused partition that i want to install ubuntu to, but im not sure how i should configure it
<vinze> ste777, hm, I haven't used the alternate CD for a long time, but there's plenty of guides online
<ste777> alright, thanks
<The-Kernel> What is a good mozilla plugin for video?
<The-Kernel> .mov and .mpeg
<zoredache> vlc?
<tuga3d> hi all!
<tuga3d> does anybody knows how i install google sketchup in xubuntu?
<Blinkiz> I can't install all the way from a CD because xubuntu doesn't recoqnize my cd-drive (I do can boot the basic linux system from cdrom). The solution for me is to boot from the mini.iso image and install xubuntu from the net. When I run the mini.iso in my computer, it installs the basic ubuntu. How do I get it to install xubuntu from the net?
<proteus> hi everyone, this is probably a dumb question but I can't figure out how to organize the Applications menu as I'd like.
<proteus> how do I add/remove apps from it
<proteus> ?
<tuga3d> proteus, menueditor?
<proteus> oh, of course
<proteus> thanks
<tuga3d> np :)
<tuga3d> has anyone instaled google sketchup in xubuntu?
<proteus> why is it mainly showing --separator-- and not the programs and whatnot
<proteus> ?
<tuga3d> proteus, i've never mess with that. going to have a look...
<user123> Hi!, someone got time for a couple of questions?
<zoredache> Blinkiz: do an 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<tuga3d> proteus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193093
<Blinkiz> zoredache: After I have installed from the mini.iso?
<zoredache> Blinkiz: yes
<Blinkiz> zoredache: Should I install with the boot tag "server" with mini.iso?
<zoredache> you could, you would have a system with less of the gnome stuff
<user123> I'm going to format one of my partitions on 10Gb (that currently runs windows) and create another partition for Xubuntu, and I was wondering how much space I should allocate for Xubuntu?
<user123> I know Xubuntu needs a minimum of 1,5 GB, but what would a good buffer be? As comparison windows needs 1,3 GB (after a whole lot of uppgrades) and with programs, cache, virtual ram, etc it goes around 6GB.
<user123> I have read on some forums that Xubuntu works on 4GB. Ubuntu needs in comparison 10GB to work well.
<user123> I know there are many factors at play here, but I'm after some remmendations. For example, for win2k, a partion between 8-10 is quite sufficent.
<user123> (Sorry for the copy and paste)
<thyrax> hi hi
<Blinkiz> zoredache: Thanks for the help. My goal is to install a computer as a server but whit a gui. A lightweight gui. Xfce fits my needs.
<thyrax> How hard is it to stream music and video to the ps3 and xbox360 using ubuntu?
<proteus> tuga3d, thanks dude but what a pain in the ass. :-(
<thyrax> blinkiz I wanted to do the same thing have you gotten samba configured?
<tuga3d> proteus, yep, i'm still searching for a better solution. i thought that the menu editor worked diferent :(
<Blinkiz> Haven't installed yet, but yes. Am having another ubuntu 7.10 server running samba, nfs and rtorrent/libtorrent
<proteus> Here's a more serious problem that I'm having. I've got what used to be a directory going completely nuts. Here's what shows up with ls -al :"?---------  ? ?       ?                ?                ? fileserv"
<thyrax> is it xubuntu? I didn't have much luck when I tried installing it un an xubuntu install
<proteus> I can't delete it, I cant put stuff in it
<proteus> and programs that expect to be there won't start
<proteus> I mean, when does ls -al just say 'wtf is this?'
<Blinkiz> zoredache: The boot command (in mini.iso) "server" doesn't work. Do you know how I can install a minimal installation from the net so I can run 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' after?
<zoredache> you might want to reboot your system to rescue mode and do an fsck on the partition
<proteus> that's an idea
<user123> Anyone? partition is a pain in th ass, I would like to get it right the first try...
<zoredache> it sounds like you have some serious fs problems
<proteus> but only on that directory, which was just where I mounted smb shares. it was empty
<zoredache> Blinkiz: I have never used a the mini.iso for *buntu...  But I would guess there is some what to get the installer into expert mode and then you can choose to install no task...  you should get a cli system when you are done
<proteus> I'll try fsking it
<thyrax> I used the mini.iso there was an excellent tutorial I used I have been trying to find it but no luck
<thyrax> I'll try some more
<thyrax> hmm it requires that you just use the command server as you have tried that's what I did.
<thyrax> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<thyrax> did you get the minimal cd from here---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thyrax> zoredache I was successful setting up a raid 1 array do you know what would cause it to want to resync at boot up? did I shut it down improperly?
<Blinkiz> thyrax: I got the installation tips and mini.iso from the url you specified. The guide says I should type "server" at the boot prompt. This step doesnt work for me. Hmmm
<zoredache> it would resync if wasn't shutdown properly... it also does a rsync when it is first setup, and the first time can take many hours
<zoredache> my first sync on a pair of 500GB drives took almost a day on the old computer I was running
<thyrax> ok that's what I thought. since It was just a test I didn't bother shutting down properly I guess it was still writing to it
<thyrax> blinkiz it might have something to do with the 7.10 iso?
<thyrax> Mine took about 3 hours approx
<thyrax> but the drives were empty
<zoredache> Blinkiz: use 'cli'
<Blinkiz> thyrax: Because "server" doesn't work as a command, am writing "cli" as zoredache suggested. Should install a minimal system. After that, I can run my apt-get commands and get what I want :-)
<thyrax> cool is it working? If it works out for you well I might give it a try :)
<Blinkiz> Yeah. What 10 minutes and I can tell you how it did go
<thyrax> cool If I'm not active in the channel just send me a pm
<thyrax> My goal is to have a raid 5 server running samba/upnp for media streaming
<thyrax> zoredache any idea why the video signal would be dropped in ubuntu 7.10 right as grub is loading and then as I am shutting down?
<thyrax> does grub load a different resolution or do some sort of scan. the screen says: starting_ then please wait. and immediately quickly fades to now signal
<thyrax> no* signal
<thyrax> been searching the web havn't found a resolution yet
<zoredache> no, I don't know anything about that
<thyrax> ok I think I might have asked you already wasn't sure if it was you or evil_tech
<thyrax> probably both :D
<zoredache> you did ask before yes
<thyrax> Ok I have another question. if I decide to do a clean install how do I go about recovering my raid array. also If I want to start from scratch whats the best way to format and remake a raid array would that even be required?
<Blinkiz> Having a problem. When I should install *ubuntu from CD, I can't get longer than the partition step. I get this error: "Device /dev/sdb has a logical sector size of 2048. Not all part of GNU Parted support this at the moment, and the working code is HIGHLY EXPERIMENT" I have one hard drive at IDE primary and one CD-ROM drive at IDE secondary.
<Blinkiz> My cdrom doesnt work completely. Hmm
<arttu> is installing xubuntu off of an usb stick possible/difficult? i don't have any blank cd's on me at the moment...
<zoredache> arttu: I am sure it is possible, but it is probably also difficult
<Blinkiz> I solved my above problem by unplugging the power to the cdrom after I had booted the mini.iso file
<Blinkiz> :)
<Blinkiz> arttu: Recommend you to PXE boot if possible. It's easy
<Blinkiz> arttu: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<TuxCrafter> hello everybody
<TuxCrafter> i need some help
<Blinkiz> TuxCrafter: Welcome to haven :)
<Blinkiz> heaven I mean
<thyrax> I wouldn't call it that but what do you need?
<TuxCrafter> I have this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173943 in inkscape "gutsy - inkscape - horizontal aligned font characters are not rendered correctly, they are put on each other instead of next to each other" [Undecided,New]
<TuxCrafter> I would really like to have some xubuntu users install inkscape
<TuxCrafter> and test if it works on there system
<TuxCrafter> sudo aptitude inkscape
<TuxCrafter> would some xubuntu users volunteer to help ?
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: I can assure you that it works, although your command won't install anything
<TuxCrafter> sudo aptitude install inkscap[e
<Blinkiz> thyrax: Jepp, the "cli" install did work. Gave me a minimal system where I can use the tool apt-get.
<TuxCrafter> sudo aptitude install inkscape
<TuxCrafter> hehe
<Blinkiz> So now I can choose whatever I want to install :)
<thyrax> cool what sort of goodies do you plan to install?
<thyrax> xubuntu desktop?
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: what exactly can you assure that works?
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: also, using aptitude will make it impossible to track packages with synaptic
<Blinkiz> Xfce, samba, nfs and a torrent client..
<thyrax> blinkiz: samba and mdadm would be what I'll need to get started.
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: I use inkscape to work for living, and I use almost all of its features
<thyrax> I didn't have a good experience with the torrent client I had selected. do you have one you have found to be good?
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: what do you mean exactly can you provide me with some background information
<Blinkiz> I have used libtorrent/rtorrent when I didn't have a gui. But I can't get that one to be stable. When I download at 9-10 MB/sec, my computer hangs some times.
<thyrax> I am stuck using windows for torrenting and plan to just copy it over to my linux server every time I reach a couple hundred gigs
<thyrax> yeah nothing felt stable for me either :(
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: I cant get my inkscape text working and i have no idea what is responsible for the malfunctions, i would really appreciate some help finding a good solution
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: background information: Inkscape works for me correctly I never had anything similar to your bug
<Blinkiz> thyrax: Am going to try Deluge
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: di you compile something yourself?
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: anything involving pango, for example?
<zoredache> TheSheep: I believe he may have been asking about why aptitude breaks synaptic but I could be wrong
<TuxCrafter> idd
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: aah, well both aptitute and apt-get/synaptic keep track of which packages were installed as dependencies and which were installed at user's request
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: they use that information for the 'autoremove' command, for example
<Blinkiz> I haven't decided if I should install the complete xubuntu desktop or only Xfce. Am having 512 MB RAM and a P3 800 Mhz...
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: the problem is, aptitude stores it in a separate database, not accessible for apt-get and or synaptics
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: and aptitude does not keep track of which packages were installed as depencies
<TuxCrafter> ?
<TuxCrafter> ah ok
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: it does, but in a separate database
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: ok
<thyrax> I was told about deluge but all the documentation seemed vague. wasn't app-gettable
<TheSheep> thyrax: I use Transmission, it's a gui app
<TuxCrafter> I went over to aptitude on the advice of some articles i found on the internet
<TheSheep> thyrax: before tha tI used rtorrent
<Blinkiz> thyrax: Seems like Deluge has the biggest community among the linux torrent clients
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: it's ok as long as you only use one of them
<thyrax> Thesheep: is it light and fast? easy to configure? handle multiple torents?
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: but as most users probably use apt-get or synaptics, it's best to stick to that when giving advices
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: sometimes i use synaptic sometimes apt-get and sometimes aptitude :-p
<TheSheep> thyrax: not sure about light/fast, requires no configuration and handles multiple torrents
<thyrax> blinkiz: I think I'll look into it again. coming from windows I couldn't find an easy way to install it.
<thyrax> thesheep: is it stable?
<TheSheep> !info transmission
<ubotu> transmission: free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Blinkiz> thyrax: You can install it from svn and always get the latest. Deluge has a guide for ubuntu in the FAQ.
<thyrax> I'll look into it then :)
<TheSheep> thyrax: looks like < 1.0
<Blinkiz> 56kb for a torrent client! Jissess
<Blinkiz> looks to light for me! :D
<TheSheep> Blinkiz: it has icons and graphics in the package
<thyrax> Thesheep: yeah would that be a problem?
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: but back on my real problem with inkscape, i have not compiled anything myself, i also have disabled pango
<TheSheep> thyrax: no idea
<TuxCrafter> i have no idea how to debug and fix the problem
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: you mean you tried both with pango enabled and disabled?
<thyrax> blinkiz: I'll look into it. once I get my install and raid 5 sorted out
<Blinkiz> So why raid 5 and not raid 0?
<thyrax> It's for a file server
<Blinkiz> I mean raid 1.
<thyrax> and raid 0 offers no redudancy
<thyrax> raid 1 would mean 50% total drive capacity. while raid 5 is (n-1)x single disk capacity.
<thyrax> where n is the total number of drives
<thyrax> so my 5x500gigs should give me roughly 1.8TB
<thyrax> formatted.
<Blinkiz> 5 disks. Okay :)
<Blinkiz> Raid 5 it is
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: i have MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 in my /etc/environment, i thought it myth be related so i tested uncomment it but it did not make any difference
<thyrax> yeah If you get samba configured on xubuntu I may make the switch. I couldn't manage it I might not have tried hard enough
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: you need to relog for it to take effect
<Blinkiz> it easy. I can show you the guide I folloed
<Blinkiz> followed
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: but that only disables pango for mozilla
<thyrax> ok please.
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: yes i thought that too but i wanted to know for suyre
<TuxCrafter> i rebooted btw
<TuxCrafter> and its out of the env list
<thyrax> blinkiz: I set it up but my xbox running xbmc wouldn't see it
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: does it happen with one font only, or with every font?
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: what if you create a new user?
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: is it still there? (then it means it's a system-wide problem)
<Blinkiz> thyrax: aha, okay
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: i will test this
<Blinkiz> thyrax: Here is the simple guide I followed to install samba on 7.10: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-gutsy-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend
<Blinkiz> thyrax: And here is the simple guide I followed to install NFS Server: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<Blinkiz> thyrax: And here is how to build Deluge torrent client from source: http://deluge-torrent.org/faq.php#4n10
<thyrax> Blinkiz: good stuff. That's the clearest samba tut I've seen so far. I'll definately give it a try. can I just boot the system and run it headless and will the samba shares be available?
<thyrax> I would only need nfs If I was sharing between other linux machines right? I am boomarking all these tuts they are very good. when I google for a tut I get several. to set up my raid I ended up using about 8 different tutorials X_x
<thyrax> bookmarking*
<Blinkiz> thyrax: Yes, NFS is extremly fast compared to samba.
<Blinkiz> With Samba I get 10-20 mbit/sec and 70-100 mbit/sec with NFS.
<Blinkiz> Have tried installing NFS client under Windows without luck...
<thyrax> windows doesn't like playing nice with others.
<thyrax> hey is it possible to get your terminal as part of your desktop using xubuntu?
<thyrax> like here---> http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html
<zoredache> nfs is good for any *nix.. if you had osx boxes on your network bsd or something else.  nfs sucks when it comes to security though
<Blinkiz> thyrax: Your previous question about samba. You can install from mini.iso and install minimal system ("cli" command at boot). Then you can follow the guide for samba I gave you. It will work.
<Blinkiz> thyrax: The system will be very lightweight. Probably using 20-30 MB RAM and 0% CPU
<thyrax> what about running desktop
<thyrax> look at that link i sent will comp fusion work with xubuntu?
<Blinkiz> Xfce I don't know yet. Maybe around 100 MB RAM
<thyrax> what about a minimal install with gnome?
<Blinkiz> Yes, Compiz-Fusion works but is not installed by default
<thyrax> is it better than doing a standard install?
<Blinkiz> If you install Gnome (standard Ubuntu 7.10) you will get everything. Compiz-Fusion is already installed
<thyrax> is there a way to find out what vid card I have I tink it might have a problem grub loses video right after it launhced comes back at the login screen and then loses video at shut down
<thyrax> hmm
<evil_tech> lspci from a terminal
<Blinkiz> lspci
<thyrax> thanks guys ill give that a try
<Blinkiz> Or do you have Windows installed at the moment?
<thyrax> not on that system
<thyrax> ok apparently I have a geforce2 mx200 in that system
<thyrax> is there a way to make sure I have the right drivers
<thyrax> that would explain why the system loses signal right at grub startup and at shutdown
<thyrax> or does grub have it's own video settings?
<Blinkiz> No clue
<Blinkiz> Maybe BIOS has a setting to use the PCI graphics card instead of the AGP. Or reverse. But I don't know
<thyrax> hmm
<Blinkiz> So when the POST is finished, the video signal is directed to the PCI slots instead of the AGP... Have happen to me
<thyrax> how do you install current nvidia drivers in linux?
<thyrax> when post is done it shows loading grub_
<thyrax> then please wait then quickly fades to no signal
<Blinkiz> If you install any of xubuntu, kubuntu or ubuntu, it will solve itself.
<aladdinsane> how do i stop xubuntu from turning off my monitor when it has been idle for a while, the screensaver i know how to turn off, but i havent found a setting for this?
<thyrax> for about 10 secs then it shows the login screen
<Blinkiz> thyrax: aha, that's strange
<thyrax> yeah. its like grub has a problem with the video
<Blinkiz> If you install any of xubuntu, kubuntu or ubuntu, it will install Nvidia or ATI drivers after setup. It will ask you what to do. Really simple
<Blinkiz> grub is only text based, right?
<evil_tech> mostly i think you can customize it with graphics like fedora
<evil_tech> by default its just text though
<aladdinsane> oops, accidentally closed down the irc window, sorry for a double post but i missed the answer, if i got one.
<aladdinsane> How do i stop Xubuntu from shuting down my monitor after it has been idle for some time, i know how to turn off the screensaver, but this is some power saving feature.
<Blinkiz> aladdinsane: na, no one has answered. And I haven't installed xfce yet
<zoredache> aladdinsane: no idea, but it sounds like a power managment feature
<slimjimflim> does anybody know if it's possible to make all sound mono?
<thyrax> Blinkiz you said compiz fusion was installed in gnome? where is it?
<thyrax> I loked under system>preferences for compizconfig
<thyrax> looked*
<Blinkiz> thyrax: yeah. Preference->Apperence
<Blinkiz> On the last tab you have something like "Effects". Thats compiz
<thyrax> with options none, normal and extra?
<Blinkiz> If you want to have the standard control panel (recommend) install "ccsm". Can't remember what ccsm means. Something with compiz manager panel
<thyrax> I'm trying to follow this tutorial ---> http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html
<thyrax> would that be required for that tutorial^
<Blinkiz> thyrax: Make sure you have a working compiz first
<thyrax> a working compiz?
<Blinkiz> Yeah, can you press ctrl+alt and press left mouse and see the cube?
<evil_tech> i think you have to turn cube on first
<evil_tech> desktop plane is enabled on defaulty
<Blinkiz> You have a control panel for this?
<Blinkiz> Booting my gnome ubuntu at the moment...
<thyrax> hmm I enabmed extra under apperance and I was asked to install my nvidia driver
<TuxCrafter> TheSheep: i found the config file that was causing problems with inkscape i reported it in the bug report
<thyrax> maybe thats why I have been having vid probs?
<Blinkiz> Maybe
<Blinkiz> More... Probably :)
<thyrax> asked me to restart and retry to use effects
<thyrax> so I am rebooting now
<Blinkiz> yes
<thyrax> hopefully the issue is fixed
<Blinkiz> :-)
 * thyrax crosses fingers
<thyrax> nope
<thyrax> still saysgrub is loading
<thyrax> starting up
<thyrax> and then please wait
<thyrax> then quick fade to no video
<Blinkiz> grub will always be black. No drivers have been loaded yet
<thyrax> and now the login screen pops up
<thyrax> really so it's normal?
<thyrax> It says please wait then fades and loses signal for about 7 seconds
<Blinkiz> No.. But it's an old card and only for 10 seconds. You should be lucky :)
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: cool
<thyrax> how long does it take after it says starting please wait for the log screen to appear and what does your system display?
<thyrax> lol I thought that might be it
<Blinkiz> My system only displayes ubuntu logo
<thyrax> I might pop in a slightly newer card will I have to install drivers for it or will it find them?
<Blinkiz> On my laptop everything is black until I get into gnome. Some kind of bug.
<thyrax> well I don't mind it's a server afterall
<Blinkiz> thyrax: *ubuntu will find it. If it needs drivers it will ask you to install it
<thyrax> hmm I get a message saying restricted drivers in use....
<Blinkiz> yeah, thats good :)
<thyrax> really?
<Blinkiz> yeah, I guess. Something is working
<thyrax> it said desktop effects could not be enabled when i selected extra :/
<Blinkiz> When you have installed.. eeh.. gnome? Install "compizconfig-settings-manager". It's a nice one to control compiz.
<thyrax> lol and normal
<Blinkiz> If you can't select extra, you are having to old graphic card
<thyrax> even after geting error effects could not be enabled?
<Blinkiz> Or something like that. A clean install should work
<Blinkiz> If you check your drivers again. System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager. Check so your nvidia card has drivers installed
<thyrax> it says enabled and in use
<thyrax> I am going to try this other agp card I have laying around
<Blinkiz> yeah
<zeroflag> http://zeroflag.de/zeroflag/HddResults_2007-12-07_20-57-45_1.xml <-- these benchmarks were done on a LVM raid0 using two raptor hdds. when I do the benchmark on a single hdd (raptor or a common 7200rpm drive) I get almost the same values for throughput. any idea why the raid is so "slow" (/not any faster than a single drive)?
<thyrax> maybe your drive is just fast?
<thyrax> just kidding
<thyrax> blinkiz: this second card is a geforce4 mx4000 and when I enabled extra effects it asked If I wanted to keep the settings so I guess it worked.
<evil_tech> zeroflag: chunk size too big?
<thyrax> I'm thinking this card is faster/newer than the previous one
<Blinkiz> thyrax: nice
<Blinkiz> When you have installed the drivers and can enable the extra effects, install "compizconfig-settings-manager". It's a nice one to control compiz.
<zeroflag> evil_tech: the chunk size in the tests is just for the internal stream-buffer. the impact on write performance is minimal and it does nothing for read...
<evil_tech> no clue
<evil_tech> makes me wanna go home and check my raptors now
<thyrax> Blinkiz: installed
<thyrax> do I just type compizconfig-settings-manager to launch?
<nick4> I am using 7.04 and I have a GeForce 2 (MX 200 I think). What is the correct way to install the Nvidia drivers? Go to Applications > System > Restricted Drivers Manager ?
<Blinkiz> thyrax: You can access the controlpanel under System-Preferences-eeh.. Windows.. something
<thyrax> ok ill search
<thyrax> nick go to system->preferences-> and then appearance
<thyrax> then select effects
<thyrax> and extra
<thyrax> and it will install
<Blinkiz> yeah
<thyrax> I just did that have the same card actually
<Blinkiz> You get a new button there. Pressing that one and you are inside the advanced control panel for compiz-fusion
<thyrax> blinkiz: it was undr advanced desktop effects settings. under system pref
<nick4> thyrax there is no "Preferences" under "System"
<Blinkiz> You can now press ctrl+alt and press left mouse and move the mouse around. You should turn the cube. Otherwise you have to enable the cube in the advanced control panel
<thyrax> nick are you using gnome?
<Blinkiz> kej
<Blinkiz> yeah
<Blinkiz> didn't you?
<Blinkiz> hehe
<nick4> thyrax XFCE, Xubuntu
<Blinkiz> I tought you hadn't installed xubuntu yet
<thyrax> no im trying to help nick he is using xubuntu and the instructions I gave him were for gnome
<Blinkiz> Are you helping me? hehe
<thyrax> nick I'm not sure havn't used xfce yet
<Blinkiz> I will not enable compiz.
<Blinkiz> :)
<nick4> ok thanks thyrax
<thyrax> why not? blink
<thyrax> sorry nick wish I could be of more help
<evil_tech> compiz in xubuntu is not as streamlined as it is in ubuntu or kubuntu
<Blinkiz> On this machine I will only install lightweight stuff. On my laptop I have compiz runnig
<thyrax> I just wanted to see what it would be like to have my terminal on my desktop
<thyrax> yeah I figured that was why
<thyrax> alright back to that tutoriall of mine. I'll probably end up disabling this since I'm doing all this on my server. It's just a good learning process for If i decide to run this on my main desktop
<Blinkiz> My Xfce X is crashing/restarted when I press Accessories->Terminal. Why? I can open other programs without problem
<evil_tech> thats a common problem. and again havent checked to see if there is a fix
<Blinkiz> Common problem. Okay. lets search ubuntuforums then :)
<evil_tech> ***goes to check if there is a fiz
<thyrax> hey did you install just xfce? or the full desktop
<Blinkiz> complete desktop
<thyrax> oh ok
<evil_tech> you could try running xfce4-terminal from a terminal (xterm since terminal isnt working or from a TTY) and see what it spits out
<evil_tech> wait that wont work from a TTY ignore that part
<Blinkiz> evil_tech: yeah, its a bug as you said. There are a fix for it but it's not as easy as just not use xfce4-terminal. Will use gnome-terminal or xterm instead
<Blinkiz> Minimal ubuntu installation without anything takes 17 MB RAM. Running kubuntu complete package takes 106 MB RAM. Running Gnome takes 142 MB RAM. These are stats on my computer when Idle
<Blinkiz> Minimal ubuntu with samba and NFS server active takes 27 MB RAM
<Blinkiz> Nice stats :)
<thyrax> yeah they are
<thyrax> I think I'll do a minimal install and use the gnome desktop
<thyrax> when i finally set up my raid 5 server
<thyrax> now that I got my raid 1 server running like a champ I just need to wait for the ups delivery person to drop off my last 500gig drive :)
<Blinkiz> 1.8 tb. Hmm. I guess is not for home video files only :)
<Blinkiz> Hmm
<thyrax> lots of movies/anime/tv etc
<evil_tech> 1.21 jigawatts!!
<thyrax> music/music videos
<thyrax> is that how much your server consumes :)
<evil_tech> no
<evil_tech> just being silly
<evil_tech> wish i had 1.8tb though it still wouldnt fit all my movies :(
<thyrax> your server measures power in jiggawatts
<thyrax> lol I have about 300 so far and thats not even 400gb
<Blinkiz> jisses.
<thyrax> I have japanese and s.korean televison shows too. I'm not asian just like any culture that has 100mb internet connections easily available
<evil_tech> i'm assuming thats compressed dvd
<Blinkiz> Yeah, my 500GB drive will be filled with movies. Already having one 320GB filled and another 320GB waiting to go into raid 1 with the other one
<thyrax> yeah xvic/divx
<thyrax> xvid*
<Blinkiz> naa, dvdrips mostly
<thyrax> most 700mb some 1.3gb ;)
<evil_tech> there a noticeable loss in quality?
<Blinkiz> Yeah, it is
<thyrax> not on a sd television
<evil_tech> cause i was just going to rip just the movie as an iso
<Blinkiz> Get a new TV and you will see.
<Blinkiz> hehe
<evil_tech> curses
<evil_tech> *shakes fist a HDTV
<thyrax> lol I have a new tv so I keep it in 4:3 ratio when i watch them :)
<Blinkiz> ;-)
<thyrax> xbmc is the best thing that ever happened to my media setup
<thyrax> too bad it doesn't support hd though
<Blinkiz> Yeah, have heard alot about xbmc
<thyrax> that's why ill be looking towards a linux based front end in the future
<thyrax> it is sweeet been using since 2004
<Blinkiz> It do support HD. But you have to modify the xbox
<thyrax> yeah not worth it really and even then barely
<Blinkiz> k
<thyrax> It's good enough for now. plays every forat I have thrown at it
<thyrax> they are working on xbmc linux now though
<evil_tech> i have a mini ITX computer i was going to relegate to the task
<thyrax> that will go on my front end when I build it later
<Blinkiz> Will install linuxmce or MythTV when I have a working fileserver up.
<Blinkiz> It's like xmbc but for Linux
<thyrax> evil: I was thinking about itx too
<evil_tech> just dont know how to fit a large enough array and still have it blend with my equipment (or afford the array)
<thyrax> yes blink they are but xbmc is so streamed line and better than mythtv inmo
<thyrax> imo
<thyrax> see you build the array and stream it over
<Blinkiz> thyrax: What I have heard, you have absolutly right
<thyrax> thats what I'm doing
<thyrax> have the server else where
<evil_tech> hmm
<thyrax> streaming to xbmc is the best thing since sliced bread
<thyrax> I have a 160gig drive in my modded xbox which I never use it only has some games I ripped to it on it
<thyrax> sreaming is the way to go
<thyrax> streaming*
<thyrax> the average home network supports it easily
<evil_tech> still a matter of cost. even just ripping the movie only (no menus, credits) is like 4gb times 400 movies that i have
<thyrax> hmmm
<evil_tech> hmmm
<evil_tech> that only just over a terabyte and a half
<thyrax> I would convert it to a differnt format
<thyrax> you can get good HD rips in 4gigs
<evil_tech> dont want the quality loss
<thyrax> so for dvd go for about 1.3
<thyrax> which is what many of mine are in
<evil_tech> ill have to play with it
<thyrax> I do know 1.3gig dvd rips look very good
<evil_tech> on an HDTV or standard def
<thyrax> even 700mb rips
<thyrax> both
<thyrax> I was watching a tv rip ripped from korean HDtv and it looked crystal clear on my HD tv and it was only 700mb for an hour show
<thyrax> you could tell it was ripped from HD
<Cthulhu> hello
<thyrax> hi cthulhu
<Cthulhu> can you guys help me
<user123> Hi, guys, I am going to give my question another swing: how much disk space should I allocate for Xbuntu/linux, is 4GB enough, or should I go for 6GB or 10GB?
<thyrax> user I think it depends on what you want to use it 4
<user123> Yeah, I know...
<thyrax> cthulu just ask if ome one can help they will
<evil_tech> depends
<user123> But for example,
<Cthulhu> anyways im installing xubuntu and the computer does not recognize it as an OS
<thyrax> cthulu: you mean it can't boot the disk?
<user123> win2k works well with 10 GB, for generall use.
<Cthulhu> no ive it installed on the HD but i have to have the disk in or it wont load????
<user123> I new to linux, so I'm not sure how demanding xubuntu and linux apps could be, regarding disk space.
<evil_tech> did you install a boot loader?
<thyrax> in your computers BIOS do you have it set to boot from the proper hdd?
<Cthulhu> its an old comp with only 1 hdd
<thyrax> user for just the OS I think there is a minimum if you use the install cd
<evil_tech> i have mine in a 4gb part and it fits fine
<thyrax> of about 3.4 gigs
<user123> Everywhere I read Ubuntu is recommended at least to have 10 GB,
<user123> Thyrax the minium for Xubunti is 1,5 GB, recommendd is 4GB
<user123> (if I recall correctly)
<thyrax> oh ok cool
<Cthulhu> i think he is including the swap partition
<thyrax> swap should be 3x your ram
<user123> Oh, yeah, thanks for reminding me: the swap partition, is that like windows "virual memort,
<thyrax> just rule of thumb
<user123> I see, thanks.
<Cthulhu> evil: was the boot loader sugestion pointed at me?
<thyrax> so if you have 512mb swap should be about 1.4gb
<user123> (I know there are a lot of factors regarding this, but I'm just looking for people's experience with this)
<user123> thyrax, thanks
<evil_tech> depends on the amount of ram and what you do
<thyrax> no problem user just hope I was able to help
<evil_tech> even when i had one gig i barely touched half doing normal day to day tasks
<evil_tech> Cthulu: yes the bootloader question was for you
<Cthulhu> k now back to my question lol
<user123> I have about 785,840 kb RAM (accourding to win =) and because I'm new to linux I expect that I will try out stuff.
<thyrax> linux is usually pretty resource efficient when compared to windows
<user123> e.g. wine
<user123> =)
<user123> thy, that is why I'm switching and fell in love  with Xfce ;)
<evil_tech> best bet is to do like thyrax said and make it 3x physical ram and then monitor usage
<evil_tech> you can always shrink it later
<thyrax> user: you'll soon get the hang of it.
<evil_tech> cthulu: how did you install first and what do you mean by having the disc in to boot?
<user123> So something around (24' + 15'+ apps = 5 GB should be enough then?) I think I will go with 6GB just to be on the safe side ;)
<user123> *2,4+1,5
<Cthulhu> i downloaded it to my other laptop and burnt the image  and put it in the other laptop
<Cthulhu> i went through the install process and xubuntu wont load with the cd being in the tray
<user123> Regarding that issue thanks for your inputs, thyrax, and evil_tech.
<thyrax> np I don't even use xfce currently but I come here cos these guys are so helpful
<user123> The file system Xubuntu uses it's the ex3 (don't recall its name)?
<Cthulhu> sorry internet crashed did anyone respond with help
<Cthulhu> guys im such a noob please help if you can
<evil_tech> and the only way you can get it to boot is to select boot from first hard disk at the bottom of the menu
<thyrax> cthulhu how did you install it?
<thyrax> user do you mean thunar? ext3 is just a format I believe.
<evil_tech> yay irssi reset
<user123> Yes/no, I was wondering about the file format.
<Cthulhu> thyrax: i put the disk in and pushed install xubuntu
<user123> (Thunar is the file manager)
<thyrax> user: its not ntfs like linux I guess It would install using ext3 as the format its a linux format
<thyrax> cthulhu did you follow the installation prompts? which iso did you install?
<thyrax> when your try to boot your system without the disk what does it say?
<Cthulhu> yes i followed the prompts. xubuntu
<Cthulhu> OS not found
<user123> Tyrax, I was just curios, but thanks anyway.
<thyrax> np
<Cthulhu> do i have to do something in bios
<thyrax> cthulhu maybe it wasn't installed properly I would try it again...
<thyrax> onlything I can think of
<thyrax> I have to run for a sec. brb and good luck.
<Cthulhu> should i format the hdd
<evil_tech> does your bios say OS not found or does Grub
<Cthulhu> evil?
<Cthulhu> bios
<evil_tech> did you set the bios to boot from hard drive
<Cthulhu> i dont think i know what Grub is and yes i did
<evil_tech> my guess is that it didnt install Grub to the MBR
<Cthulhu> MBR?
<evil_tech> master boot record
<evil_tech> its where your hdd stores partition info and a bootloader
<evil_tech> which is what Grub is
<Cthulhu> how should i set up the partitions i only have 20 gig
<evil_tech> is it a multiboot system?
<Cthulhu> no just a linux box
<evil_tech> brb
<evil_tech> customer
<Cthulhu> what?
<evil_tech> ok
<evil_tech> 1 OS 20gigs
<evil_tech> how much RAM?
<Cthulhu> 512
<Cthulhu> no sorry 256
<evil_tech> i'd allocate roughly a gig for SWAP
<evil_tech> 4gig maybe 6 for /
<evil_tech> and the rest for /home
<Cthulhu> what was the 4 to 6 gig partition for?
<evil_tech> root  (/)
<Cthulhu> thats what i thought sorry i told you i was new
<evil_tech> np
<Cthulhu> will it do this for me in one of the options
<evil_tech> you would have to manually create the partitions the way i explained
<evil_tech> the default is to make swap 2x your ram and the rest for / and the rest of system
<Cthulhu> so format the hdd and redo the install
<evil_tech> easiest way
<evil_tech> there are other ways to fix it
<user123> Ok, I'm going to do it. See you guys on the other side.
<evil_tech> good luck user
<Cthulhu> thanks man fir all your help i gtg
<user123> thanks!
<evil_tech> so many new users :)
<Blinkiz> I did something so I lost my resolution. After reboot I can now only run at 800x600. All other resolutions is gone. How do I get higher? Or how do I regenerate xorg.conf?
<evil_tech> well you could reconfigure x
<zoredache> you can use dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server to regenerate, you could also check out the screens and displays on the menu
<evil_tech> or go and manually edit xorg.conf
<evil_tech> you can do xrandr -s widthxheight
<Blinkiz> "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server" as one command?
<evil_tech> sudo in front
<zoredache> precede with an sudo as well if you aren't already root
<Blinkiz> screens and displays on the menu tell me I only can get 800x600.
<Blinkiz> Okay, I'll do it
<zoredache> Blinkiz: you should be able to choose a different monitor type...
<Blinkiz> zoredache: "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server" did not work. xorg-server can not be found. Currently am running "dpkg-reconfigure -all"
<nalioth> Blinkiz: it's 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<evil_tech> its xserver-xorg
<Blinkiz> oh :)
<evil_tech> been there done that
<zoredache> sorry about that... I am being a little lysdexic today...
<michael1> hello
<michael11> hello
<michael11> helllllooooooo
<michael11> anyone home?
<evil_tech> mayv=be
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<evil_tech> we scared him away
<zoredache> it would seem so...
<soldats> i know there was some people a few days ago or a week ago who wanted to know how to map the "win" key to open the accessories button and couldnt figure out how to do it. so i figured out a way to do it and it works so if this is something that you would like to do let me know. for some reason i havent had internet service for a few days so i havent gotten back to a few people.
<user456> Hi guys, I'm kind of in a akward situation here, I was in Xubuntu and was going to partion the disks and I realized something: I havn't done tis in ages. When I am partioning the disk do I create 2 "primary drives"? (one for win and one for Xub)
<user456> Or do I create one primary drive and the rest will be logical?
<user456> Anyone?
<evil_tech> so you are dual booting?
<user456> ? No was going to format my 60 GB disk and partition it then isntall win and Xubuntu on their respective partitions.
<evil_tech> might as well use two primary partitions
<evil_tech> you can have up to 4 and no more partitions
<evil_tech> or 3 and 1 extended with as many logical drive
<user456> I see.
<user456> OK, then I will go with two primary and one extened (the rest of the hard drive).
<user456> I also was wondering about linux file swap, you guys have been talking about it, but I figured it was like windows virtual memory; in the Ubuntu manual ot says "Create a swap partition" and in the partition program there is a "linux swap file system"; my question hence: do I have to create a partion for the linux swap file?
<zoredache> you don't have tto, but it is strongly encouraged
<user456> I see. So I would create a extended parition with a logical drive that amounts about 3x MyRAM on the primary disk that runs Xubuntu?
<evil_tech> better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it
<evil_tech> or a primary
<evil_tech> doesnt matter which
<user456> Then I would go with extened...
<user456> But the swap disk should be 3x the RAM I have right?
<user456> So if I have 768 I should create the swap for about 2,5 GB?
<evil_tech> depends on what you are doing
<zoredache> swap disks should be at least as big as your ram
<evil_tech> 2.5gb is excessive imho
<user456> I thought they should be 3x the RAM? Or did I missunderstood you?
<zoredache> the need for more depends...  On Linux swap is mostly only used if you run out of ram
<evil_tech> 768 or a gig will probably suit you just fine
<evil_tech> for doing basic tasks
<evil_tech> i have two gigs of ram only which 741 is being used and the swap hasnt been touched.
<user456> I do use graphic programs, and I have been planning in using Blender, and I do som heavy processing stuff with PHP (indecing).
<evil_tech> and thats just surfing the web, irssi, pidgin and ive been burning some discs and watching movies
<user456> I see, my wondows swap file usually goes for 1,5GB in sie, could that be used as a indicator?
<evil_tech> not really
<user456> Sorry 1GB
<evil_tech> windows uses swap even if ram is available
<evil_tech> linux only uses it when it runs out of ram
<user456> OK, interesting.
<user456> So, 1GB should be enough?
<user456> I'll take the silenc as a yes.
<user456> =)
<user456> But what was that you guys were talking about 3x of you memory?
<evil_tech> typo on my part
<evil_tech> meant to say 2x
<evil_tech> thats usually what you want a swap size to be in a windows environ and i just do the same in linux until i can evaluate how much swap i need
<nopcode> hm
<nopcode> which html standard should i use for pure css stuff?
<nopcode> xhtml?
<user456> nopcode, eh, yes?
<user456> I see, so I should go with 2GB as swap?
<evil_tech> sure. you can always make it smaller later
<user456> nopcode, html is about structuring, CSS is about styling, basically as long as you usethe class atttribute it really doesn't matter what html standard you use; hell you cold use CSS with XML.
<user456> thanks evil_tech (and zoredache), I'll go with a swap 2GB to start with!
<zoredache> html pquestions really aren't approtpriate for this channel, but you should probably use html 4.01 string
<zoredache> strict* rather
<user456> z, I know, but that's all I know =)
<user456> *just trying to help
<user456> OK, I will go back to formatting my drive, thanks gyus/gals!
<nopcode> what about xhtml 1.0 strict?
<zoredache> this is very disturbing.... if I ping a server from xfce-terminal my cpu spikes to 100% on every responce to a ping... but when I do the same in xterm it sits at 0%...
<nopcode> even when you minimize?
<zoredache> nopcode: xhtml has several issues. http://www.webdevout.net/articles/beware-of-xhtml
<zoredache> nopcode: when I minimize I see periodic spikes at about 30% every second
<Viper550> We pwned the MPAA, YES
<evil_tech> ?
<soldats> huh
<Viper550> MPAA used Xubuntu to make a "university toolkit" to monitor people and encouraged universities to install it on their network
<evil_tech> b@$tards
<thyrax> lol
<Viper550> But, they didn't offer the source code, thus violatiing the GPL!
<evil_tech> hah
<thyrax> lol that's why I love piracy
<Viper550> They did get DMCA'd
<soldats> haha
<soldats> cool
<Viper550> How ironic
<soldats> yes so true
<thyrax> the pirated the movie 'this film is not yet rated' too
<thyrax> this is not the first instance of the mpaa pirating stuff thats what is really ironic
<Viper550> and also removing the links on linkware software
<thyrax> yeah the list goes on
<soldats> sorry if i offend you guys but i am going to paste what i posted earlier because some people whated to know how to do this
<soldats> i know there was some people a few days ago or a week ago who wanted to know how to map the "win" key to open the accessories button and couldnt figure out how to do it. so i figured out a way to do it and it works so if this is something that you would like to do let me know. for some reason i havent had internet service for a few days so i havent gotten back to a few people.
<thyrax> they are hypocrites but everyone knows if you have big bucks you are above the law in the united states anyway
<soldats> thyrax, basically your right in every way possible
<Viper550> those idiots at the MPAA
<thyrax> the ups person hasn't arrived yet with my  final 500gig hard drive :(
<thyrax> I am dieing to put this raid 5 server together
<thyrax> lots of torrenting needs to be done
<soldats> what will you be hosting
#xubuntu 2007-12-08
<zoredache> pr0n?
<thyrax> media mainly for the home. I may set up an ftp server on it though.
<thyrax> ha of course pron included
 * thyrax is not ashamed to admit it
<soldats> nice that sounds loke some good stuff to host
<soldats> i wouldnt be ashamed to admit it either
<thyrax> lol my girlfriend likes porn too so it's win win
<thyrax> I only have about 80gigs of porn so its a very small fraction of my media. I get all the porn channels for free though. due to my leet satellite skills.
<thyrax> XD
<soldats> hahahah i wish i had some skills liek thoze
<thyrax> one day my apprentice. one day....
<soldats> i have to search hard on the internet for it
<soldats> hhahaha
<thyrax> lol the internet is basically pron itself
<evil_tech> you should give me a way to get at all that media goodness
<evil_tech> >:D
<thyrax> I may upgrade my connection to 10down 1 up so we can make deal you provide som of that spare hdd goodness and ill trade you some gigabytes
<soldats> media goodness is a good way to describe it
<evil_tech> i could hook you up with my spare 20gigs or less drives
<thyrax> yep sure is. I guessed how much pron I have I am really not sure I have so much stuff scattered across many hard drives. one I set up this array it will be organised.
<thyrax> evil_tech that's what I was talking about ;)
<thyrax> any of you guys own an xbox360 by any chance?
<thyrax> I was wondering if there was an easy way to set up ubuntu to work with it
<thyrax> If not ill just stick with xbmc till xbmc linux is done
<thyrax> and hopefully the ps3 when it gets divx support they will add .mkv and .ogm support as well
<soldats> thyrax, a few days ago i heard someone saying they had ubuntu installed on an xbox
<soldats> i have not the slightest clue as to how they did it though
<evil_tech> hmm i might have to try raid arrays
<evil_tech> ive gotta bunch of scsi drives
<thyrax> soldats: it's not very function on the xbox360 but I'm sure it will work on the original xbox I run xbmc on that though.
<thyrax> evil_tech: I have some scsi drives what do I need to interface them with a pc?
<evil_tech> an appropriate scsi card
<thyrax> I toook them out of a compaq array not sata but scsi
<thyrax> took*
<evil_tech> what does the connection on the drive look like
<thyrax> can you send me a link?
<thyrax> it's long
<evil_tech> like an oversized IDE connector
<thyrax> hold on a sec let me take a glance at it
<soldats> thyrax, thats cool i only heard that someone had it.
<thyrax> its not sata
<thyrax> yes
<evil_tech> then you need a 50pin scsi card
<thyrax> wait
<thyrax> 1 sec
<evil_tech> ok
<thyrax> all right its like a long sata
<thyrax> very long
<evil_tech> pic?
<thyrax> I'll take a quick pic and upload it 1 sec
<evil_tech> ok
<evil_tech> if its what i think it is that plugs into a backplane
<thyrax> crap it did
<thyrax> but I took it apart
<evil_tech> it look like this
<evil_tech> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=22-116-001-02.jpg&Image=22-116-001-01.jpg%2c22-116-001-02.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&Depa=1&Description=Fujitsu+36.7GB+3.5%22+SCSI+Ultra320+68pin+Hard+Drive
<evil_tech> or like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=22-116-002-02.jpg&Image=22-116-002-01.jpg%2c22-116-002-02.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&Depa=1&Description=Fujitsu+36.7GB+3.5%22+SCSI+Ultra320+80pin+Hard+Drive
<evil_tech> dangit thats huge should have pastebin that
<evil_tech> sorry
<somerville32> Not really big, lol
<somerville32> Besides, it isn't like this is an overly high traffic channel
<somerville32> :]
 * somerville32 hugs evil_tech 
<evil_tech> tell that to TheSheep
<evil_tech> :D
<soldats> somerville32, thats why i perfer this channel
<evil_tech> i get lost in #ubuntu
<somerville32> :)
<thyrax> no evil it doesn't
<soldats> yes it seems to me that people in this channel are more gracious for the help they get
<thyrax> trying to dcc send it
<evil_tech> so it looks like a oversized IDE
<thyrax> no
<thyrax> more like an over sized sata
<thyrax> im sending it says awaiting reply
<evil_tech> i dont know if you can send me files. im using irssi
<thyrax> oh
<soldats> irssi should support files as far as i know
<thyrax> it says timed out ill upload it whats a quick omage upload site?
<thyrax> image*
<soldats> photobucket
<evil_tech> actually what does the label on the drive say
<evil_tech> we can look it up that way
<evil_tech> probably easier and faster
<thyrax> wooooo hooo ups girl ust brought my last 500gig drive!
<thyrax> sweetness!!!
<evil_tech> :D
<soldats> was she a babe
<thyrax> ill upload this pic then open it up :) that makes 5x500gig hdd goodness :D
<soldats> geeze thats a lot of gigs
<thyrax> she was ok my girlfriend is hotter though.
<soldats> cool lucky you
<thyrax> lol i was thinking the same thing
<soldats> hahah
<evil_tech> how much did you pay each for them 500gigs
<thyrax> well I already had 3 so I just bought two more
<thyrax> 2 of them were full so now I have 3 empty
<thyrax> wd5000aaks
<thyrax> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/9149/mycompaqscsidriveve5.jpg
<thyrax> thats the drive i was talking about not the wd5000aaks
<thyrax> I have 14 of those scsi drives 18g each not sure what I need to use them though pulled them out of a compaq array
<evil_tech> hmm that looks like 80 pin scsi
<soldats> arent those around 65 dollars
<thyrax> which the scsi drive I just posted?
<evil_tech> dunno if they make cards with those connectors or just backplanes
<thyrax> I still have the backpane was hoping I could find some other way to hook it up
<evil_tech> i think that specific connector is used for backplanes only. not 100% on that though
<evil_tech> not even 10%
<evil_tech> i think they make adapter back to 68pin though
<evil_tech> then you could hook it up via a normal 68pin scsi card
<thyrax> hmmm
<thyrax> well they have been sitting here for ages
<thyrax> I got the array off ebay
<evil_tech> i'd google for a scsi card for it with the numbers off the drive
<evil_tech> there has to be some way to interface those without a backplane
<thyrax> that's what ill no rush :)
<thyrax> ill do*^
<evil_tech> i need to hunt around my shop for a case to shove the 4 4.5gb and 3 9gig scsi i have around here into
<thyrax> why are there so many different scsi connections
<evil_tech> different speeds
<thyrax> when you mount a raid array does it matter where you mount it?
<thyrax> I mounted my raid 1 aray in the mnt folder
<evil_tech> http://distance-ed.bcc.ctc.edu/cs110rh/IT217/week05/25_SCSI.htm
<thyrax> and I need to launch nautilis as root to access it
<thyrax> so mines sca80?
<evil_tech> think so
<thyrax> there are a number of different converters
<thyrax> the thing is its only approx 252gigs unformatted
<thyrax> so I might sell or trade them to some one that has more use for them
<evil_tech> that could work
<evil_tech> dang it the only case that will fit 7 drives is already in use
<Rafabe> Hi...people in #ubuntu told me to install Xubuntu because of my low-end system (P3 1GHz, 256mb of RAM). I was wondering what would change exactly between Gnome and XCFE? Wikipedia doesn't dwell on it.
<zoredache> Rafabe: the thing that seems to be noted most frequently here is the lack of integrated network browsing
<soldats> Rafabe, nothing much everythign should be almost the wame
<Rafabe> not sure what you mean...can you give me an example?
<evil_tech> compiz is finicky as well though i doubt you're that interested given the specs
<Gomex> Good evening
<soldats> same
<soldats> hello
<Gomex> is there here samebody from brazil?
<soldats> no sorry
<evil_tech> nope
<thyrax> not I
<soldats> Rafabe, i have the same system as you do
<zoredache> wth gnome, you can browse windows system and access smb-based shares...  xfce doesn't include any network clients... if you want to access something you would need to mount it in a cli
<Gomex> i am really interested in into xubuntu project in Brazil...
<Rafabe> ah, that's something I would be interested in, because I move files a lot between our computers
<Gomex> ok, my english isn't good
<Rafabe> in fact I was hoping this computer would act as a media center, but also a file share location
<Rafabe> do you think I'm better off going for an older Ubuntu?
<soldats> Rafabe, i used ubuntu for a long time and i had no problem with it but i switched to xubuntu because my comp ran faster with it
<soldats> i do a lot of graphics editing
<evil_tech> the system requirements dont change a whole lot
<evil_tech> and your specs should be able to run ubuntu
<evil_tech> i might up the ram to 512
<Rafabe> not worth it to upgrade this PC
<evil_tech> but it should be fairly usable
<soldats> yes 512 is geed enough for ubuntu
<Rafabe> allright
<evil_tech> you in the WA area
<Rafabe> thanks for your help
<Rafabe> no, Quebec
<evil_tech> i could hook oyu up with some SDRAM
<evil_tech> >:D
<Rafabe> thanks for the offer
<evil_tech> np
<Gomex> Rafabe: I thing that older ubuntu wont faster
<soldats> evil_tech, damn i wish you were in the az area i need some badly and im outta cash
<Gomex> just will old
<Rafabe> gomex: not faster, but it would have the network features
<evil_tech> lol
<Gomex> Rafabe: like what?
<evil_tech> i personally only have a few 256 sticks lying about the house
<Rafabe> having a file share between multipel computers
<evil_tech> should test them though before offering them to folks
<thyrax> brb
<evil_tech> you could try getting some for cheap off ebay or craigslist
<Gomex> Rafabe: it is sambam correct?
<soldats> Rafabe, if you want nice looking network features stay with ubuntu "gnome" if you want a faster system go with xubuntu
<Gomex> samba, sorry...
<soldats> yea ive looked nothing is of interest
<Gomex> Rafabe: i have Xubuntu 7.10 and have shared file options
<Rafabe> i think i'll try 7.04 (because I already have the CD, as well as 7.10), then if I feel it's too slow I'll go for Xubuntu 7.10
<Rafabe> can't download Xubuntu until monday anyway
<evil_tech> you could try getting rid of unneeded background apps in ubuntu
<soldats> Rafabe, i dont think either one is slow in accordance of each other but chose what is comfortable for you and stick with it
<Rafabe> thanks for your advice, guys
<Gomex> soldats: i am not understand what he wanted
<Gomex> :)
<evil_tech> he needed samba support for sharing info between a linux machine and windows
<Gomex> all ubuntu have the shared file options, no?
<Gomex> it is samba, no?
<Gomex> and gnome ou xfce has interface for it
<soldats> yes he needed samba, the file manager doesnt have support for it but you can still do it if you now how to use ssh
<soldats> if you make a file or folder shared over a netowrk you can view it from a windose comp
<Gomex> yes...
<Gomex> i know that
<soldats> for more info see /usr/share/xubuntu-docs
<Gomex> so...
<soldats> Gomex, hah i dodnt mea to directr it to you i meant if fot rafabe
<Gomex> ok...
<soldats> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<soldats> does this help
<Gomex> soldats: cant i stay here?
<Gomex> ok...
<Gomex> bye!
<soldats> yes you can but i thought you wanted brazil support
<Gomex> soldats: I dont need support...
<soldats> you are more than welcome to stay here
<Gomex> no now...
<Gomex> but i want try to talk in english more, i know?
<Gomex> you know*
<soldats> ok cool
<soldats> no problem
<Gomex> i will try to help in translate xfce
<Gomex> to portuguese
<soldats> that would be very nice for you to do
<Gomex> yes!
<Gomex> i know that...
<Gomex> because it i will try...
<Gomex> i am tired that just take something, i want help now...
<soldats> cool, helping always seems to make me you feel better.
<Gomex> i am fell better now...
<Gomex> i help to change the wiki page the Xubuntu-br project
<Gomex> i improve somethings
<Gomex> and translate others..
<Gomex> look...
<Gomex> http://wiki.ubuntubrasil.org/Xubuntu-BR
<evil_tech> these novell mac pc ads are hilarious
<thyrax> now I need to unmount my raid array
<thyrax> do I just run sudo umount /mnt/md0?
<thyrax> I just want to do everything riht
<evil_tech> if thats where its mounts
<thyrax> right*
<evil_tech> you can also umount by device name
<thyrax> and is mnt the best place to mount a raid array thats where I put it yesterday and needed to be root to access the folder
<thyrax> if I unmount it will it automaticaly be removed from fstab?
<thyrax> and I put the mount in fastab but not mtab yesterday what would putting it in mtab do?
<evil_tech> i've no clue what mtab does
<evil_tech> fstab entry will make it mount on boot
<evil_tech> and i would put it in /media/
<evil_tech> since thats where most devices get mounted
<thyrax> that's what one tutorial said the other did mnt i thought it logical to do mnt why media?
<thyrax> and will it show up on the desktop?
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> thats a good question
<evil_tech> i think you have to make a link for it on the desktop
<thyrax> ok well thats not iportant now just wondering
<evil_tech> and like i said /media is where most drives get mounterd
<evil_tech> mounted
<thyrax> why media?
<thyrax> will I need to be root to acces my drive it I mount it there?
<thyrax> if*
<evil_tech> not if you set it up right in fstab
<evil_tech> i believe there are options to mount it as user
<thyrax> and the location of the mount doesn't make a difference?
<Gomex> evil_tech: yes, user is the option that anyuser can mount and umount
<thyrax> mounting in a place like var doesn't automatically make it available to all users?
<evil_tech> just dont mount it where somthing else mounts
<evil_tech> that would be bad
<thyrax> hmmm
<thyrax> I can always unmount it and remount it right?
<evil_tech> yeah
<thyrax> how familiar are you with the way the mdadm.conf works?
<evil_tech> 0
<evil_tech> no clue
<evil_tech> havent messed with linux raid in almost a year
<thyrax> lol ok
<evil_tech>  and it was only a one class time thing
<evil_tech> im used to my pseudo hardware raid
<thyrax> heh
<thyrax> any reason why I should not use gnome?
<evil_tech> this is #xubuntu
<evil_tech> :)
<thyrax> whats the easiest way to format a hdd in linux?
<thyrax> yeah so talk me out of it
<evil_tech> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdc3
<evil_tech> think you have to sudo that
<thyrax> why hdc3 and not just hdc?
<evil_tech> cause you cant format a device
<evil_tech> you have to format a partition
<thyrax> I see
<evil_tech> there are other format options too
<evil_tech> mkfs --help gives a list
<thyrax> here is my plan: umount my raid array. edit fstab to deleted the entry for md0 and then format the two drives in raid 1
<thyrax> and then create raid 5from scratch?
<evil_tech> so right now they are in RAID 1
<thyrax> yes just 2
<evil_tech> youre going to break the raid format the drives and then build a raid 5 array
<thyrax> I was  going to over write the raid 1 metadata with raid 5 and have a 2drive raid5 array and grow that but now my drive is here I have 3 empty drives
<thyrax> yes
<evil_tech> yeah i would do it that way
<thyrax> Thats what I need to do. right now I have a really happy raid 1 array mounted in mnt folder
<evil_tech> unmount that
<evil_tech> you have to break the raid though
<evil_tech> which (someone please please correct me if i am wrong) you do by deleting md0
<thyrax> before I do that I am going to experiment and overwrite the meta data to see start the convert raid 1 to raid 5 trick just for educational purposes :)
<thyrax> hmmm
<thyrax> how do I delete md0
<evil_tech> sudo rm /dev/md0
<evil_tech> i think
<evil_tech> and i would get confirmation that you need to do that
<evil_tech> i'm running on best guess and my crappy memory from a 1 1/2 hour class on this
<evil_tech> if i had my nix bible id look it up
<thyrax> its cool I'll google it
<thyrax> or consult one of the 20tuts I have bookmarked
<evil_tech> cause just cause its not mounted it still acts like a raid array until you get rid of md0
<thyrax> maybe there is an mdadm command
<thyrax> sudo mdadm --stop /dev/md0 forgot about that. shold do that before unmounting
<thyrax> tut I found --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394281
<evil_tech> bookmarked
<thyrax> very helpful just remember to unmount the array before trying to stop it or it will just say busy till you unmount it
<thyrax> at this rate ill be able to add linux guru to my resume :)
<evil_tech> oooo 750gb WD only 150
<huh> How do I get on to a wireless network that doesn't use encryption?
<thyrax> lol I just saw that they added the unmount part at the bottom
<thyrax> 750 for 150 not bad
<thyrax> not bad at all
<thyrax> can't wait till the tb are 200 or below :)
<thyrax> that's when I'll be ready to start my secondary server :)
<evil_tech> if i didnt  have a mortgage i could afford about 5 of those
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> i could save 150 a month and have them before summer. 1tb will probably be at that price poinr
<evil_tech> mmm 4 terabytes
<evil_tech> all my movies playable at the click of an icon
<evil_tech> you all have a good weekend
<thyrax> thats the plan
<keb> howdy. is there a recommended backup software for xubuntu in small businesses?
<thyrax> none I can think of but I'm relatively new to linux
<Gomex> keb: http://www.bacula.org/
<keb> of course linux doesnt crash so we don't need backups :P
<Gomex> keb: it work with Windows too
<keb> thanks. i tried bacula source compile and it didnt work. i will try the distro version isntead
<Gomex> hum..
<Gomex> what was that problem to work with source?
<keb> when i run the bacula-dir script to check the config file, it just hangs
<keb> all the other ones come back right away with no errors
<Gomex> man
<Gomex> i need to go...
<keb> godpseed
<keb> *godspeed
<Gomex> i talk to you latter
<soldats> i know there was some people a few days ago or a week ago who wanted to know how to map the "win" key to open the accessories button and couldnt figure out how to do it. so i figured out a way to do it and it works so if this is something that you would like to do let me know. for some reason i havent had internet service for a few days so i havent gotten back to a few people
<keb> maybe you could add it to the wiki somewhere
<keb> i always try to get keyboards without that MS key
<soldats> do you know the main page to the wiki
<soldats> im not sure of it
<soldats> i was talking to nantrax about it a few days ago
<keb> maybe this page is where it would go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InputDevices
<soldats> cool i will check it ou
<soldats> out*
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> I setup my WIN key for a hot key
<Catoptromancy> WIN + anykey does something
<keb> you have an anykey? :o
<Catoptromancy> WIN -   make volume lower
<soldats> anykey
<Catoptromancy> WIN + makes volume higher
<Catoptromancy> WIN t brings up thunar
<Catoptromancy> WIN r  brings up a rubiks cube
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> WIN key wasnt doing anything else really
<Catoptromancy> so i bound stuff to it
<soldats> Catoptromancy, can you solve the cube without the need for a program
<Catoptromancy> its not a solving program
<soldats> what is it
<Catoptromancy> its just a GL cube to solve
<soldats> im just wondering
<soldats> cool i love solving the cube how would get this "said" program
<Catoptromancy> hold on
<Catoptromancy> its source only, but its really cool and basic
<Catoptromancy> rubix-1.0.5.tar.bz2
<Catoptromancy> thats what I built it from
<Catoptromancy> http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/7641/snapshot21kw4.png
<Catoptromancy> hehe
<soldats> oh cool so it lets you solve it through a program, i used to use one of those on a web page based on java
<soldats> it was really neat
<Catoptromancy> ya this is about the same
<Catoptromancy> probably works faster
<Catoptromancy> it starts solved, but just click a dozen times and move mouse around
<Catoptromancy> its messed up
<soldats> thats cool. i always have my cube next to my mouse  and i solve it when im bored
<soldats> ill look into that program it looks sweet
<Catoptromancy> www.sed.free.fr/rubix/
<Catoptromancy> it what the help screen says
<keb> Erreur 404 - Document non trouvé
<Catoptromancy> I found it randomly on google
<Catoptromancy>  rubix-1.0.5.tar.bz2
<soldats> cool, ill check it out. i was wondering do you own a cube, and if you do what is your fastest time solving it
<soldats> just curious because i was into it heavaly a while back and im out of the loop as to wat peoples times are now
<Catoptromancy> heh i dont speed cube
<Catoptromancy> takes me like ahile
<Catoptromancy> been working on some strategy and actually figure out a fast way
<soldats> oh i was just wondering i still think its really cool that you have learned how to solveit
<thyrax> soldats are you familiar with linux raid?
<Catoptromancy> i didnt really learn
<Catoptromancy> just kinda trial error, and manged
<thyrax> I am wondering how exact a partition needs to be to be in a raid array. hopefully not to the byte. and mdadm corrects for this.
<keb> hmm
<keb> i didnt specify to the byte
<keb> i think it was in MB
<thyrax> raid 5
<soldats> Catoptromancy, thats really cool i hope you find a good way to solve it quickly
<soldats> thyrax, im not too familiar with raid
<thyrax> I exaggerated
<soldats> well not really familiar at al id say
<soldats> with raid*****
<thyrax> ok just wondering keb do you have a raid array?
<keb> yes i have raid1
<thyrax> hmm I just finished raid 1 but the drives were identical
<thyrax> I was wondering what if you had a 500gig drive
<keb> yes mine are, almost
<keb> 80 lol
<thyrax> and wanted to grow a raid 5 array later but bought a different brand...
<thyrax> same make?
<thyrax> and model?
<keb> WD but differences in minor version
<thyrax> hmmm I guess I'm just being anal
<thyrax> is there a way to check the partitions and make sure they are happy before I proccede?
<keb> hda: WDC WD800JB-00JJC0, ATA DISK drive,  hdb: WDC WD800JB-00FMA0, ATA DISK drive
<thyrax> procede*
<keb> proceed
<thyrax> lol
<thyrax> proceed**
<keb> hmm i used the wizard thingy upon installing
<thyrax> wizard thingy?
<keb> maybe gparted can do all that afterwards
<thyrax> I used gparted
<thyrax> to format them
<thyrax> oh you mean there is a check in it?
<keb> it should be able to setup the raid too
<thyrax> hmmm
<thyrax> you sure about that?
<thyrax> usuing mdadm?
<thyrax> I set up raid 1 yesterday no problems
<thyrax> but did everything manually diduse gparted to format the drive though
<keb> i have to use mdadm everytime i reboot lol
<keb> because the system doesnt load the md module
<thyrax> why not?
<thyrax> did you set up the mdadm.conf?
<thyrax> and then mount in fstab?
<thyrax> i mean update fstab
<thyrax> to mount on boot
<keb> it happened after gutsy upgrade
<keb> something changed in the kernel or initrd
<keb> i didnt change anything in the mdadm.conf or fstab
<thyrax> hmmm
<thyrax> what does your mdadm.conf look like?
<keb> i reported it in the forums, and several others have the same problem
<thyrax> anything in it?
<keb> someone said they fixed it with dpkg-reconfigure
<keb> well now i have the actual definitions of my raid in mdadm.conf
<keb> to help in starting the raid manually
<keb> in feisty i didnt edit the file at all
<keb> and it was all defaults and mostly empty i think
<thyrax> i see
<keb> i can't wait for the next dist-upgrade ;)
<thyrax> why is that?
<keb> to see if the raid automagically fixes its elf
<thyrax> ha
<thyrax> I wish there was a gui
<thyrax> well that would take the fun out of it sorta
<thyrax> what does fsck.ext3 /dev/md1
<thyrax> resize2fs /dev/md1
<thyrax> do?
<thyrax> where md1 is the raid array
<soldats> keb, if youcant wait for the next dist upgrade id suggest asking for a better support for raid so it will be implemented
<keb> it checks the partition, then resizes it
<soldats> in the next upgrade
<keb> i suppose i should report a bug
<soldats> well maybe not a bug but maybe gui support for raid and other things you may want
<keb> thyrax but i would think that resize2fs would take a size parameter
<keb> i dont need guis, but not losing raid after an upgrade would be good
<thyrax> keb: does the file system matter?
<keb> i think they changed initrd so that it doesnt exist anymore in gutsy
<keb> thyrax it shouldnt, i think the raid operates at partition level
<thyrax> ok I just formatted a hard drive ext3 but 7gb of space is being used
<thyrax> what is that 7gigs used for?
<keb> maybe it is left over space due to geometry mismatch
<thyrax> ?
<thyrax> ntfs recognises all of it
<thyrax> sure its not just the ext3 file system?
<keb> no idea
<thyrax> should I use a different file system?
<thyrax> how is resief or whatever its called
<keb> depends what it will be for
<keb> i'm using reiser3.6 on my raid1
<thyrax> is it required to format before using mdadm to make the array?
<thyrax> I guess I should research linux filesystems
<thyrax> why did you pick that over ext3
<keb> there is a howto or tutorial somewhere for step by step
<keb> it is supposed to be faster i think
<keb> ext3 looked like a kluge over the legacy ext2
<thyrax> kluge?
<keb> added code to make journaling work
<thyrax> ok I read on wiki that journaling was a difference
<thyrax> keb: where do you mount your array? do you need to be root to access it? I put it in /mnt
<keb>  /home
<keb> i only keep the data on raid, not the operating system
<thyrax> so the array just acts as your home directory?
<thyrax> do you need to be root to access it?
<thyrax> having mounted it in mnt is that waht required me to be root to access it?
<thyrax> what*
<keb> no my user accounts work fine
<keb> it is in /etc/fstab as   #/dev/md0
<keb> UUID=31f61d0c-9997-45c8-a932-ed3a53f08a75 /home    reiserfs    defaults    0    2
<thyrax> ok I guess the numbers are the user level?
<thyrax> the 0  2
<thyrax> i think mine was 0  3
<thyrax> gparted gets segmentation fault core dumped
<thyrax> any idea what that means?
<thyrax> is it faster to format using the command line?
<keb> dunno. best check the logs or dmesg
<keb> it shouldnt core dump
<thyrax> should I keep usiing it it seems to work fine
<thyrax> takes forever to load though
<thyrax> using*
<keb> gparted should be fast
<keb> there is a text version
<thyrax> not for me it takes forever i thought it was just the drive size?
<thyrax> what is dev/fd0 says unable to open
<keb> that is your floppy lol
<thyrax> ok just checking
<thyrax> I don't have a floppy installed havn't in ages
<keb> someone setup raid5 on 5 USB floppies just to prove it could be done
<thyrax> i do on a 1userver but that doesn't count :)
<thyrax> hmm sounds like a pain
<thyrax> changing tags is taking a while
<thyrax> I guess ill have to learn how to do things in the command line
<thyrax> formatting and partitioning and what not
<keb> reading the manuals is half the fun
<thyrax> what command deletes the partitions on a disk?
<thyrax> resize2fs does work on ext3 right?
<keb> probably
<thyrax> working on uninstalling and reinstalling gparted maybe that will help
<keb> maybe you have bad sectors on a hard drive, or a bad memory chip
<thyrax> how do I check? you'd think an app made to deal with hdds wouldnt have an issue with that
<thyrax> how long does it usually take to scan drives?
<thyrax> i have 3 500gb drives and an 80 in now
<keb> well when you boot one of the options is usually memtest
<keb> when doing mkfs there is a checkbox or flag for detailed drive scan
<keb> also you can use fsck to do it
<thyrax> hmmm
<naminem> i want to assign a keyboard shortcut for workspaces
<naminem> what's the command for switching workspace?
<soldats> ctrl alt arrow key should do it to switch workspace
<charding> Ctrl-Alt-(Arrow)
<soldats> i only have one workspace so im not sure
<charding> (left or right arrow)
<soldats> i usually boot cli only
<thyrax> I tried using cfdisk /dev/
<thyrax> but got could not open disk error
<thyrax> press any key to leave cfdisk
<keb> try cfdisk /dev/hdb
<thyrax> even if I do not have that drive?
<thyrax> I used cfdisk /dev/sdb
<huh> thyrax, zero the drive with dd
<thyrax> just because I want to format my drives differently before  putting them in the array
<keb> oh well whatever youd drive is
<thyrax> i did that keb thats how i got the error
<thyrax> hub how do I do that still a linux formatting noob
<thyrax> huh*
<huh> thyrax, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<thyrax> i had previously formatted it with ext3 and set a raid tag in gparted.
<thyrax> huh, ill try that
<huh> thyrax, it'll take awhile.. and after that cfdisk will ask to start with a zero partition drive
<huh> oops
<thyrax> when I was about to create the array mdadm said the files are ext2fs
<huh> table
<thyrax> so I wasn't sure if mdadm couldn't see ext3?
<thyrax> huh what does it do exactly?
<huh> thyrax, writes a bunch of zeros to you drive...
<thyrax> huh: when I used gparted to format a 500gig drive in ext3 it allocated 7gigs to something any idea what that was?
<thyrax> ok i'll do that then
<thyrax> does it harm the drive at all?
<huh> thyrax, cfdisk will then ask to start with a zero partition table
<huh> thyrax, not in my experience
<thyrax> ok thanks trying that now
<keb> just be sure to put the right device name there
<keb> or you will zero your boot drive ;)
<thyrax> ha
<huh> thyrax, keb is right
<thyrax> that would be fun
<huh> thyrax, use the alternate install cd for raid
<huh> thyrax, maybe easier
<thyrax> b4 i do that any idea why 2% of the drive is taken up while using ext3?
<huh> thyrax, after you zero the drive
<huh> thyrax, I guess it is the journaling
<huh> thyrax, but I aint a expert on the subject
<thyrax> is there a file system that uses less?
<huh> thyrax, I think reiserfs does more
<thyrax> is reiserfs stable
<huh> thyrax, yeah
<thyrax> should I use that instead of ext3?
<thyrax> I just want to make sure that I have the best setup before I make the mdadm raid array
<huh> thyrax, I really don't know if you'll see a diff.. but journaled filesystems are suggested
<thyrax> because I can't change it after that. this array will have to last 4 a while
<keb> you make the raid before you put a filessytem on it
<huh> thyrax, why I dont know I go on faith
<huh> thyrax, keb is right...
<thyrax> yes but don't I format the individual drives first?
<thyrax> thats how i did my raid 1 array
<huh> thyrax, make the raid
<thyrax> guys look at this tut: http://bfish.xaedalus.net/?p=188
<huh> thyrax, I need to look at some howtos cause it is a lot to remember.. but the device mapper is used..
<thyrax> sre you suggesting I ignore the first steps?
<thyrax> are*
<huh> And I dont know if you are doing hardware or software raid
<thyrax> software...
<thyrax> via mdadm
<huh> thyrax, make the raid first then format your raid will be a /dev/mapper/whatever
<huh> or dev /md something like I said I'd have to see a howto to be totally correct
<thyrax> did you scan that tutorial?
<huh> a lot to remember and I only get it up in gentoo
<huh> thyrax, no too busy drinking
<huh> but I will
<thyrax> they format and tag the individual drives then build the raid out of the partition
<huh> I need to sober up first before I give further guidance
<soldats> huh, hah i had to do that as well
<thyrax> yikes so linux drives you to drink? should I take this as a warning???
<huh> thyrax, no I have some free time and like beer
<keb> free speech encourages free beer
<huh> thyrax, just break the howto down
 * thyrax breathes a sigh of relief
<thyrax> they format with gparted
<thyrax> ext3 and add raid tags
<thyrax> and then assemble in raid
<thyrax> and then format the /dev/mdo
<thyrax> md0*
<huh> thyrax, mdadm will make the raid, but you dont format until the raid is made
<thyrax> and mount
<huh> thyrax, basically
<thyrax> why do they format first and add raid tags?
<thyrax> they are raiding the partitions
<huh> thyrax, and partitioning must be a raid type
<huh> thyrax, and there will be some options you'll need to pass to the kernel so it boots
<huh> thyrax, a lot of crap to get straight
 * thyrax is all ears
<thyrax> or eyes
 * huh downs another beer sorry :)!
<thyrax> I raided partitions for my raid 1 array but I will be more than happy to just raid the drives with out partitions
<huh> thyrax, still need one partition with a raid type
<thyrax> lol things aren't looking to bright for my data if I rely on your help at this stage ,huh
<huh> thyrax, just download the alt install cd
<keb> if you have an existing filesystem to be converted to raid then you need special procedures, but when starting from scratch it is easy
<thyrax> what does the alt install disk do?
<huh> thyrax, not necessarily just take what a I say with a grain of salt
<huh> thyrax, makes it easier
<thyrax> can you describe how?
<huh> thyrax, it is a text based menu but
<thyrax> because its pretty easy just putting in the commands for me just need to know if I should raid the drives or the partitions like I did earlier
<huh> thyrax, you dont have to use commands just arrow keys
<thyrax> do you have a tutorial or screen shots
<huh> thyrax, Just run the alt and you will see
<thyrax> :(
<huh> thyrax, just keep in mind the general procedure
<thyrax> alright I guess ill download it
<huh> thyrax, but if you want hard
<huh> thyrax, continue on with what you are doing
<thyrax> what is the alternate cd designed for?
<thyrax> I think I may hu
<huh> thyrax, just when ya see a raid option click on it, and you'll be 85% in the clear
<thyrax> I'll just 0 out the drives
<thyrax> and add them
<huh> thyrax, cool
<thyrax> is it an install from scratch?
<thyrax> does it use mdadm?
<huh> thyrax, yeah
<thyrax> how old is this alt cd?
<huh> thyrax, you can get a recent one
<huh> thyrax, just that it is a text based menu
<huh> thyrax, no bells and whistles
<thyrax> so I will require a new install?
<thyrax> I can't just zero out the drives and raid em?
<thyrax> without partitions?
<huh> thyrax, I thought you were a new install
<huh> thyrax, hold on people may hate me
<keb> you dont need to zero the drives
<keb> repartitioning essentially does that
<huh> thyrax, i just zero when cfdisk tells me it cant partition it... and only cause it works sometimes
<huh> thyrax, and you'll need 1 partition
<thyrax> raid 5 is going on 5 seperate disks
<thyrax> I already have an install of ubuntu on an 80gig disk
<thyrax> the os is seperate
<thyrax> keb repartitioning
<huh> thyrax, hold on I need to look up some websites
<thyrax> I am usually good at grasping these things I think hu being drunk is just confusing things
<thyrax> lol
<soldats> hah
<keb> lol
<thyrax> keb so I can raid whole drives right?
<thyrax> I do not have to have partitions?
<thyrax> I was told that having the raid tag helped it load automagically
<thyrax> does mdadm do this for you when creating the raid?
<huh> thyrax, you'll need one partition
<thyrax> why one?
<keb> one big partition on each drive
<thyrax> and does this apply to raid 5?
<thyrax> ok thats what I have...
<huh> thyrax, yeah one big one the whole drive
<thyrax> sdb1, sdc1, sdd1
<keb> otoh, your sd controller may have its own raid built-in, in which case do everything from the bios setup screen
<thyrax> lol nooooo
<huh> thyrax, you never mentioned sata
<thyrax> no huh no sata raid
<thyrax> keb is just adding to the confusion
<keb> why are they called sdb,sdc,sdd if they arent sata?
<huh> sd(x)1=sata or scsi
<keb> are they scsi
<thyrax> lol they aren't sata raid
<huh> hd(X) is ide
<keb> or usb?
<thyrax> they are on sata
<huh> thyrax, has to be usb external
<thyrax> but not using sata raid
<keb> oh if they are plain sata, there may still be a raid function in the bios
<thyrax> there may for one of them
<thyrax> but i do not want to use it
<huh> thyrax, is it a IDE drive?
<thyrax> i want to use software raid
<thyrax> the onboard sata raid doesn't even have raid 5
<thyrax> so I am just using controllers
<thyrax> no its sata hu
<keb> oic
<thyrax> just not sata raid as keb was saying
<keb> ok well you will probly have to create a single partition of type raid on each drive
<huh> thyrax, I am going to shut up now, but before I do I will look up these sites for you and wish you good luck
<thyrax> see so what I am doing now is trying to find the best way to partition my drives before putting them in raid 5
<thyrax> you know the one big partition per drive you were just talking about
<thyrax> ok keb how would you go about doing that?
<keb> do you want more than one raid5 volume?
<keb> er, filesystem?
<thyrax> not at the moment
<thyrax> nope
<thyrax> just one raid
<thyrax> I have 5x500gb all for raid 5
<huh> thyrax, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_on_Software_RAID use that one with a grain of salt.. and when I installed raid it was in gentoo so I hope no one bites my head off
<huh> thyrax, you dont boot to the drives so you should be safe
<huh> thyrax, or it may just confuse you idonno
<thyrax> I am sure I can make a raid 5 array, hu
<thyrax> only problem is: am I formatting correctly before
<thyrax> is ext3 the best to format
<keb> ah i see gparted may be confusing you.  yes it lets you set the filesystem type but you also set a raid flag
<thyrax> in windows ntfs gives me 465gb formatted ext3 gives me 458
<thyrax> that was my only question
<keb> now mayn GB you get likely depends on the sector size
<huh> thyrax, may be better off not using gparted
<keb> and whether it divides evenly into the disk geometry and stuff
<thyrax> huh why do you suggest I do not use gparted...
<thyrax> ?
<thyrax> I can live with just 458 gigs but is it efficient
<thyrax> will cfdisk give me a different figure?
<keb> ext3 may also reserve 5% for system use
<keb> so its probly the same real size
<thyrax> real size?
<keb> usable data size
<thyrax> ok I guess ill try partitioning with cfdisk
<thyrax> command should be: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb ?
<keb> sure
<da1> hey all is this area an appropriate place to post up my xubuntu support questions? im kind of a newb i want to make sure i'm in the right room first
<da1> or is this like.. general xubuntu chit chat
<keb> both
<thyrax> keb, are you familiar with: sfdisk -d /dev/sda &#124; sfdisk /dev/sdb -
<da1> okay great
<keb> thyrax : sfdisk doesnt do guids, so if you have gutsy 7.10 dont use it
<thyrax> guids?
<thyrax> another question when I run fdisk-l after reboot it listed my devices in a different order
<thyrax> sda used to be the os disk now the os disk is sdb
<thyrax> i mean sdd
<da1> i just installed xubuntu (7.10) on an ibm i found in the garbage behind my apartment; in the middle of booting it drops me from the spash screen into busybox.  i'm wonder what i can do during boot-up to get rid of the splash screen and show whats going on underneath so i can get an idea of what's going wrong during boot up?
<keb> thyrax i think that depends on what order your sata controller initializes stuff
<thyrax> so its random?
<thyrax> and the os disk is ide
<thyrax> but comes up as sata in linux
<keb> thyrax i meant uuid (sorry)
<thyrax> i guess its random?
<thyrax> first time it came up in that order
<thyrax> why would the order change?
<thyrax> hmm rebooted and back to normal
<keb> thyrax try this sudo vol_id /dev/sdb1
<thyrax> keb its back to normal now I think when I selected n for the creation of the mdadm array it threw it off
<keb> da1 i think when it pauses during bootup you can edit the startup line to add a nosplash to the kernel boot parameters, or remove the splash word
<keb> thyrax the uuids are designed to always be the same no matter what cable the drives are plugged into
<thyrax> yeah i know I wasn't worried about that.
<thyrax> just wondering why it decided to be different that time but I suspect why
<thyrax> anyway can I format the drives in something else before creating the raid array?
<thyrax> other than ext3
<keb> thyrax so in your fstab and mdadm.conf you will see uuids instead or in addition to /dev/...
<da1> thanks keb!
<thyrax> would you recommend anything else?
<thyrax> yeah I know that keb
<thyrax> thanks anyway :)
<keb> da1 you may also be able to press F2 or Ctrl-F2 to switch to another console that scrolls the info
<keb> thyrax i use reiserfs
<thyrax> why?
<keb> thyrax some people use xfs, and some use jfs, but i do not know how well linux utils support them
<keb> comparing filesystems is a whole field in itself
<thyrax> then what made you select reiserfs?
<keb> it looked well thought out and new :) and it claimed to be well tested
<keb> the safest is probly ext3 though, it has the most users
<thyrax> u formated in reiserfs before raid and the md0?
<thyrax> formatTED*
<keb> me? i had an existing partition with reiserfs, i made a new partition with raid1, formatted it, copied my data, then deleted the old existing partition, recreated it as raid and added it to the raid1 set
<keb> i.e., i didnt start from scratch
<thyrax> i see
<keb> try it with gparted, everything should be fine since it is all new disks
<keb> you can't damage them with this stuff
<thyrax> ok I guess I;; try reserfs
<thyrax> gparted just takes a while to initialize
<keb> that segfault can probly be avoided by zeroing the disks before partitioning
<keb> but that will take a while
<thyrax> seg fault?
<thyrax> keb I'm going to go with reiserf
<keb> didnt you say gparted had segfaulted
<thyrax> it it possible to copy the partition table exactly in ubuntu using cfdisk?
<keb> i dont think cfdisk does that
<thyrax> no I don't recall seing as I have no idea what segfault is :)
<thyrax> hmmm
<thyrax> ok what is the best way to format a drive to reiserf?
<thyrax> first I will have to delete the ext3 partition right?
<keb> yep
<keb> then create a new one
<thyrax> ok what commands should I run :)
<thyrax> otherwise I'll be stuck with gparted :(
<thyrax> how do I delete a partition from the terminal?
<keb> try cfdisk
<thyrax> fatal error each time i use it
<keb> oic
<thyrax> I have never used cfdisk before
<keb> cfdisk /dev/sdb
<keb> sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<thyrax> gives fatal error
<thyrax> hit any key to ecit cfdisk
<keb> what else does it say
<thyrax> i tried a different drive it worked :)
<keb> hehe maybe you are missing one
<thyrax> missing a drive?
<thyrax> they all show up in fdisk -l
<keb> whichever letter didnt work
<thyrax> ok what do I do to this drive?
<thyrax> delete?
<keb> is it showing any existing data?
<keb> make sure it isnt your boot drive
<thyrax> yes sdc1 primary linux raid auto detect 500105.25MB
<keb> well done
<thyrax> yes im not that much of a noob
<thyrax> :D
<thyrax> alright so delete?
<keb> sure
<thyrax> ok its gone
<thyrax> that was fast
<thyrax> do i select new?
<keb> yep
<thyrax> ok selected new
<thyrax> then primary
<thyrax> how do I make it linux raid autodetect again any idea?
<keb> that would be the type
<thyrax> yes but it isn't listed :(
<keb> look again
<thyrax> yes sir
<keb> hmmm you terminal might have to be wider than 80 characters
<thyrax> lol press any key to continue
<thyrax> I'm such a noob :)
<thyrax> found it
<thyrax> ok now what write?
<keb> yep
<thyrax> it asks are you sure I want to write partition table to disk.
<keb> are you?
<thyrax> at what point will ask if I want to use ext3 or reiserf]
<thyrax> yes I am but what format wil the partition be?
<thyrax> will*
<keb> after you have made the raid volume, you can create a filesystem on it
<keb> so right now there is no format on the partition
<thyrax> ok so making the partition does not require that I have a file system?
<keb> exactly
<thyrax> lol you're a huge help
<thyrax> sometimes...
<keb> i do my best to make things interesting
<thyrax> hmmm how do i know if its done?
<keb> probly when you can move the cursor again
<thyrax> ok it's done then. that was real fast
<thyrax> alright next one then
<keb> after you have done the other 4 disks, you will have to edit the mdadm.conf file and assemble the array
<keb> unfortunately i have to goto bed
<keb> but it should be straightforward if you read the tutorials or even just the mdadm manual
<thyrax> thanks a bunch
<keb> np and good luck
<thyrax> thanks
<tachyon> Anyone around that can answer a question?
<TheSheep> !ask | tachyon
<ubotu> tachyon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tachyon> heh
<thyrax> which is better ext3 or reiserfs?
<tachyon> I have Gutsy installed, and i cant find a Volume Control Panel Plugin
<tachyon> after I "Add New Item"
<tachyon> the ubuntu forum was of little help
<TheSheep> tachyon: do you have 'xfce4-mixer' installed?
<TheSheep> tachyon: in synaptic
<userXubuntu> Hi! I just installed Xubuntu (and I'm running it right now). Accourding to the web site Xubuntu only needs 1,5 GB, however the system moniter tells me that it's using 3,6 GB. I don't get it?
<userXubuntu> (I have a swap partition on 2GB, which it uses only 300mg of...)
<userXubuntu> *mb
<thyrax> how much ram do you have?
<userXubuntu> The problem you ask? Well, I gave Ubuntu a 4GB room to play, though I figured 2.5 GB should be more then enough to run other programs.
<tachyon> i'll check TheSheep... thanks
<userXubuntu> Hi, Thy, I have 768 MB RAM
<thyrax> if you did guided install it leaves roughtly 3xyour ram for swap
<userXubuntu> No, I di manual install
<thyrax> if you did a manual/custom drive format you could set those things lower to meet the 1.5 you wanted
<thyrax> hmm
<thyrax> what did you set the swap to when you did the install?
<userXubuntu> ???
<userXubuntu> Wait, let me take this from the beginning.
<userXubuntu> I had made the partion in advance, before installing Xubuntu.
<thyrax> why?
<userXubuntu> When I installed Xubuntu it asked me to choose a partion for the root (I choosed the 4GB exs3)
<thyrax> ok.
<userXubuntu> Why not?
<userXubuntu> I came here and ask you guys about it, and you said it was OK.
<userXubuntu> (notice a difference in my name; user123 => userXubuntu ;-))
<tachyon> aha there we go. Thanks TheSheep, its there now
<userXubuntu> Anyway, I really want to know what I did wrong, and how to correct it? I do not want to reformat, repartion and reinstall win, and Xubuntu again...
<thyrax> you didn't say you were trying to boot both windows and xubuntu...
<userXubuntu> Now, or before?
<thyrax> now
<thyrax> Is it safe to use sfdisk in ubuntu?
<userXubuntu> Oh, sorry, didn't think that was relative...
<thyrax> I have never tried to dual boot so I'm not sure what you should do. don't want to mis-lead you.
<userXubuntu> Everything works fine. It's just that Xubuntu has taken 4GB, and not the pre advertised 1,5 GB.
<thyrax> do you mean 1.5GB?
<userXubuntu> I do not see that dual boot should have to do with it.
<thyrax> hmmmm
<userXubuntu> Sorry, yes 1.5GB
<userXubuntu> I looked at the add/remove apps, installed apps, all. They are not that many, and I'm having a hard time to think that any of them would take more then 50 mb.
<userXubuntu> How can I find out which programs/files are using all that  space?
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: try running 'sudo apt-get clean'
<userXubuntu> Before I press enter here... What does that do?
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: deletes the packages that it donwloaded from repositories to install your programs
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: once the programs are installed, the packages are not needed anymore
<userXubuntu> I see, thanks, but it doesn't seem to do anything...
<userXubuntu> It asked me for admin pass... Then it just went back to a new clean line...
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: check the free space now
<userXubuntu> In sysMon?
<userXubuntu> I did that, it still says 99% space used...
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: just type 'df -h'
<userXubuntu> cmmand not found...
<TheSheep> without '
<userXubuntu> I needed to put sudo in front (what does that mean?)
<TheSheep> it means 'disk free' and shows free space, you don't need sudo in front
<userXubuntu> Well, I did...
<userXubuntu> df -h, was a unknown command...
<userXubuntu> No, my misstake...
<userXubuntu> You're right.
<userXubuntu> administrator@comp:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<userXubuntu> administrator@comp:~$ df-h
<userXubuntu> bash: df-h: command not found
<userXubuntu> (that was what happened the first time... Wierd)
<TheSheep> df -h
<TheSheep> note the space
<userXubuntu> *sigh* yes sorry. I say that now...
<userXubuntu> (It's late, I blame it on that...)
<userXubuntu> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<userXubuntu> /dev/hda2             3.9G  3.7G  3.3M 100% /
<userXubuntu> (This is the (relavant) return value I get)
<userXubuntu> It's my hom dir that is taking all that space... *investigating*
<userXubuntu> Oh. My.... Why doesn't Xubunt show hidden files on the desktop?!
<userXubuntu> (I have show hidden files turned on in Tuner),
<TheSheep> because they are hidden
<userXubuntu> Yes. LOL.
<userXubuntu> Nice, one.
<userXubuntu> Well, I found the problem...
<userXubuntu> THanks for the help Thy and TheSheep!
<userXubuntu> I was wondering how I would go about to set up my graphic card?
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: system->restricted drivers manager
<userXubuntu> But that give me a speech of warning...
<userXubuntu> Is it safe?
<TheSheep> read it
<userXubuntu> Well, yes, I think I understand now...
<userXubuntu> Ok, now it says something about software source for the package "nvidia-glx-new" isn't enabled...
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: you need to enable the
<TheSheep> 'restricted' repository
<userXubuntu> ubotu: thanks, I will take a look at those!
<userXubuntu> TheSheep: what, how and where?
<TheSheep> !bot | userXubuntu
<ubotu> userXubuntu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: ubotu gave you a link with howto
<userXubuntu> Well, it out smarted me ;)
<userXubuntu> I will read those manuals, and hopefully it will be enough :D, thanks for your help TheSheep!
<thyrax> good night guys. I'm off to bed good luck user
<Blinkiz> I don't want my computer to autostart the X (xfce). How can I disable this?
<zoredache_> uninstall gdm
<TheSheep> disable gdm in system->services
<zoredache_> or simply disable it
<Blinkiz> And when I need the X I just type "startxfce4"?
<TheSheep> Blinkiz: should work
<Blinkiz> Thanks! :)
<Blinkiz> Briliant support btw!
<Blinkiz> If firestarter the right program for xfce?
<Blinkiz> I need a easy firewall
<TheSheep> Blinkiz: it's good
<compuman> Hi guys, I have a problem.  I am in Ubuntu safe mode right now.  Accessing the default session gives me an "your session lasted less than ten seconds" error.  Can someone please help me, as this is my productivity machine?
<Blinkiz> I removed my eth1 card and now only have eth0 in my computer. Now xfce gives me an error at startup. "Could not look up internet address for fileserver. This will prevent Xfce from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding fileserver to the file /etc/hosts on your system." Please advice what to do.
<Blinkiz> Okay, found the fix for it. I should add this to my /etc/hosts: "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost fileserver"
<tuga3d> hi all
<tuga3d> i have a sis 650 graphic card and i can't find drivers for it in the net for xubuntu, can anyone help?
<tuga3d> or point me to a room where i can resolve my problem?
<tuga3d> please....
<crimsun> does the vesa driver not work?  You certainly won't get hardware-supported 3D accel, but it's better than nothing.
<tuga3d> yep it works, but i'll would like to have 3d accelation :(
<PeckaH> buy a card
<tuga3d> it's a laptop :(
<tuga3d> any idea where i can go to? url? room?
<totalmergeage> try #ubuntu
<tuga3d> ok, thanks :)
<thyrax> which is better xfs ext3 or resierfs ?
<crimsun> thyrax: depends on your common use cases
<crimsun> ext3 is default because it's a very decent one for all possible use cases
<crimsun> XFS (not to be confused with the deprecated font server, xfs) is excellent (better than ext3) for streaming A/V
<thyrax> ok I am building a media server
<thyrax> I have a raid 5 array
<crimsun> I don't see any good uses for reiserfs v3, TBH
<thyrax> and its at 3 disks now and 870gb when formatted with ext3
<thyrax> what would yourecommend I use
<thyrax> many of the files on my media server are video
<crimsun> for a media server storing multigigabyte files?  XFS for certain.
<thyrax> and greater than 750mb
<thyrax> even on a raid array?
<thyrax> is it stable enough?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> XFS has been used and maintained for decades.
<thyrax> can I grow xfs? because I plan on growing the raid 5 array?
<thyrax> can I grow xfs? because I plan on growing the raid 5 array*
<crimsun> sure.
<thyrax> is xfs ready to go now?
<thyrax> do I have to compile anything?
<crimsun> the default kernel in Ubuntu has always supported it.
<thyrax> I ran mke2fs -j this formatted it to ext3 right?
<crimsun> yes.
<thyrax> how do I back track and install xfs?
<crimsun> you can't do that non-destructively
<thyrax> oh there is no data on it
<thyrax> or do you mean I'll have to destroy the array?
<crimsun> my suggestion is simply to reinstall and choose the XFS fs option when you get to guided partitioning
<thyrax> its not an install
<crimsun> ok, so I presume your / does _not_ reside on the array?
<thyrax> its just a seperate set of drives in raid array for media storage
<thyrax> definitely not :)
<crimsun> ok, then simply umount any partitions hosted on the array, then sudo mkfs.xfs partition
<thyrax> will it overwrite the existing ext3 file system?
<crimsun> yes, it will destroy it.
<thyrax> ok and do you know if it will allow more free space?
<thyrax> I noticed ext3 took up lots of space
<crimsun> I do not; that depends on the block size you choose.
<thyrax> hmmm
<crimsun> keep in mind that ext3, by default, also reserves 5% of the total partition size for superuser accounting
<thyrax> I didn't choose a block size just used defaults
<thyrax> ok so xfs take up less space right?
<thyrax> should*^
<crimsun> I don't think you're asking the correct question
<crimsun> "Will XFS provide a larger usable default area?"  Possibly.
<crimsun> Again, there are parameters you can pass to mkfs.xfs to tweak things like block size, accounting, etc.
<thyrax> do you have a good tutorial? how does block size affect it. its an md0 raid 5 array
<thyrax> I just want it to be stable
<thyrax> since its going to be 1.8TB at the end of the day I didn't want that to be a factor
<thyrax> i mean issue*
<crimsun> XFS certainly fulfills that most basic of requirements.
<thyrax> have you used it alot?
<thyrax> is it stable
<crimsun> I don't have a URL for a tutorial offhand; a web search engine will assist you more readily.
<thyrax> searching now :)
<crimsun> I use XFS on all fs that stream multigigabyte files.
<crimsun> And yes, they've been rock-solid for years, in some instances, decades.
<crimsun> (yes, I use IRIX, too)
<thyrax> yes but what about on linux?
<thyrax> do you know to go about growing it after formatting?
<thyrax> xfs grow command?
<thyrax> I see xfs has had a long history on other platforms has it been run on linux for a long amount of time
<thyrax> I see ext3 was concieved about 1999
<thyrax> and resierf is newer than that :/
<thyrax> from what I read many people agree with you that xfs is more stable why do so many distros support ext3?
<thyrax> sigh i guess ill be giving xfs a try. thanks crimsun
<olie> Hi, Im looking for a transparent on-screen keyboard that doesn't require a opengl graphic card. Does anyone know of one ? if not, is it possible to make a transparent window that is always on top and that can simulate keystrokes to the underlying windows ?
<crimsun> thyrax: ext3 is the most stable ("proven"), decently performing fs for all possible use cases.
<crimsun> thyrax: and yes, for quite some time under Linux I've used XFS
<thyrax> crimsum have you had any problems?
<thyrax> this is basically just a media server that I will need to be able to grow to hold files mainly in the 600mb -1.5gb range
<thyrax> so as long as its stable enough to manage that then I will be happy. ill format it now and see if it's journaling system takes up less or more space than ext3
<crimsun> thyrax: I haven't experienced any problems with XFS lately.
<thyrax> crimsun: what block size would you recommend for my setup?
<crimsun> default should suffice.
<thyrax> I found this tut can you scan through it when you have a chance? http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:L2S4gyD2bqkJ:www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/RAID+grow+xfs&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=16&gl=us
<crimsun> I'm pretty busy ATM, sorry.
<thyrax> np
<thyrax> basically it has this command for a 4k block size: mkfs.xfs -b size=4096 -L Recordings /dev/md0 -f
<thyrax> not sure of what the syntax means or what block size ill need but ill keep researching
<thyrax> thanks alot for your input
<crimsun> 4k is the default
<crimsun> you shouldn't need to specify it explicitly
<Ahmuck> !login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> is there a way to login automagically without username/password in xubuntu?
<Rafabe> hi...i'm trying to install Xubuntu. I booted the CD selected "Install Xubuntu", and then it seemed to start loading fine. I was prompted for a "low-graphics mode" warning, but chose to continue in low-graphics. It continued loading scripts, but now it's stuck at "loading local boot scripts: rclocal.bc" (paraphrased). I can type stuff here, but it's clearly not a console, because it does not respond to input
<Rafabe> any ideas?
<Rafabe> I had the same issue with Ubuntu...at the time  Ithought it was because I did not have the required 384mb of RAM, but it's gotta be soemthing else if Xubuntu has the same issue
<TheSheep> Rafabe: did you verify the cd for errors?
<TheSheep> Rafabe: there is an option for that in the boot menu
<Rafabe> yes I did. I asked in Ubuntu and they recommended I boot in safe graphics mode, which I'm doing
<Rafabe> it appears I will need the Alternate version.
<thyrax> hmm tried to format a device to xfs using mkfs.xfs and received "mkfs.xfs: command not found"
<thyrax> Is it not supported in ubuntu?
<crimsun> it is supported, and you should have xfsutils installed.
<crimsun> sorry, xfsprogs
<crimsun> I keep mixing it up with jfsutils
<thyrax> "sudo apt-get install xfsprogs" should do the trick?
<crimsun> yes [but it should be installed already...]
<thyrax> ill give it a try see what it says
<thyrax> hmm installing it looks like
<thyrax> done ran command saw that i had ext3 so recommended that I use -f to force
<thyrax> overwrite
<thyrax> so typed sudo mkfs.xfs -f /dev/md0
<thyrax> is that the correct syntax all it did was list metadata and other info
 * thyrax scratches head
<crimsun> right, the creation is fairly laconic
<thyrax> heh so it's done?
<thyrax> safe to remount?
<thyrax> wow scarry
<thyrax> I have gone from having 870Gb with ext3 to 931.4GB with xfs
<crimsun> right
<thyrax> :)
<thyrax> no lost and found folder though is that bad?
<thyrax> how is xfs able to format so fast?
<crimsun> XFS does not use a lost+found
<thyrax> so It should be safe to write files to it now?
<thyrax> thanks crimsun you've been very helpful :D
<crimsun> yes, it's safe.
<thyrax> having trouble mounting new xfs array
<thyrax> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<thyrax> I guess its a result of converting to xfs...
<thyrax> any I dea what the syntax needs to be changed to. I used mount /dev/md0 /home/md0
<thyrax> will mount -t xfs be ok? guess ill try it
<crimsun> you shouldn't need to pass -t xfs at all
<thyrax> yeah i got an error sayig can't read super block
<thyrax> any idea how to mount it now it's xfs I did it before and rebooted I guess it's not happy
<thyrax> I found the problem. when I made the raid 5 array I forgot to add auto=yes to the mdadm.conf file. :)
<thyrax> so it would be ready on boot
<thyrax> thanks 4 all the help crisun
<thyrax> crimsun*
<thyrax> time to install ubuntu on this system later everyone
<Rafabe> hi...i'm doing a text install for my first ubuntu installation. Currently I have 2 NTFS partitions of a single hard drive, one for Windows and one for storage. It appears that Guided partition wants to format the entire hard drive (which I don't ant because I need Storage partition intact), so I went with Manual. It's asking me to select a type: Ext3, Ext2, etc., NTFS
<Rafabe> which one does ubuntu uses?
<TheSheep> ext3
<Rafabe> OK. What about mount point? It's currently "media\sda1"
<Rafabe> but I can select /  or /boot   or /home etc
<TheSheep> Rafabe: you need / at the minimum
<Rafabe> what is typical for an install?
<TheSheep> Rafabe: you may use additional partitions if you like
<TheSheep> Rafabe: I usually have one 4 or 5GB partition for / and the rest for /home
<Rafabe> is /  where the OS is installed?
<Rafabe> and /home for personal files?
<TheSheep> Rafabe: yes
<TheSheep> Rafabe: you can also have only /
<TheSheep> Rafabe: then it will be all together
<Rafabe> i leave all mount options unchecked?
<TheSheep> Rafabe: it won't install without /
<Rafabe> ok, i selected / for mount point
<Rafabe> what are "reserved blocks"?
<Rafabe> and should i change it from 5%?
<TheSheep> Rafabe: linux doesn't have disks like C: or d: in windows, it puts everything in one large "disk", and the partitions can be "mounted" as subdirectories of that disk
<TheSheep> Rafabe: no, better leave the filesystem tunning options at the defaults
<Rafabe> this partition is 70gb...is it ideal to do like you did and have a 5gb / partition, and then 65gb for Home?
<TheSheep> Rafabe: and about 1GB for swap...
<Rafabe> allright...I'll create 3 partitions then
<TheSheep> Rafabe: it's optimal for me
<Rafabe> no wait, i can't. "because of an unknown reason it is impossible to resize this partition
<TheSheep> Rafabe: your mileage may vary
<Rafabe> it's ok, i'll have it all as one big hard drive
<TheSheep> Rafabe: I guess it's the simplest option
<Rafabe> back to the partition menu, I now see my "#1 primary" as ext 3, and "/"
<Rafabe> and then my "#5 logical" as ntfs, awith "/media/sda5"
<Rafabe> I can proceed with changes now?
<Rafabe> sorry for requiring this much hand-holding, I'm afraid to lose my storage partition
<TheSheep> Rafabe: you resized it?
<Rafabe> no, it gave me this error: [13:41] <Rafabe> no wait, i can't. "because of an unknown reason it is impossible to resize this partition
<TheSheep> Rafabe: ah, but you have unallocated disk space to make a partition for linux?
<TheSheep> Rafabe: because it will format it
<Rafabe> I don't need anything on the primary partition, I moved everything to the Storage partition
<Rafabe> only Windows is left on it
<Rafabe> and it can go
<TheSheep> Rafabe: you want to get rid of windows?
<TheSheep> Rafabe: :)
<TheSheep> Rafabe: so you're installing to your former windows partition
<Rafabe> exactly
<Rafabe> i split my hard drive into two partitions: one with Windows, and another where I dumped all my personal files. I want to install Ubuntu on the Windows partition.
<TheSheep> Rafabe: should be ok
<Rafabe> You have not selected any partitions for use as swap space"
<TheSheep> Rafabe: it will display you a summary of what it is going to do
<TheSheep> Rafabe: make sure it doesn't format your storage partition
<Rafabe> no, i'm watching out for it
<TheSheep> Rafabe: how much ram do you have?
<Rafabe> 256mb
<Rafabe> should I select "erased data on this partition" before trying to resize it?
<Rafabe> erase
<TheSheep> Rafabe: yes
<Rafabe> alright, brb
<TheSheep> I'd still backup the most important data
<TheSheep> just in case :)
<Rafabe> everything is backed up to the 2nd partition. But it's weird, I had like 10gb left on my primary partition, why couldn't it resize/create swap partitions
<Rafabe> it's erasing/formatting now
<TheSheep> Rafabe: it can have probalems handling the windows filesystem
<Rafabe> another weird thing: it keeps referring to my hard drive as SCSI1...it's an IDE hard drive
<TheSheep> Rafabe: especially if the computer wasn't shut down cleanly on your last windows session
<Rafabe> oh...I just pressed the reset button on my tower. That might've been it
<TheSheep> Rafabe: there was a unification of drivers in the kernel, and the IDE drives are now also handled by the SCSI module
<Rafabe> i gotta say, installing ubuntu is not as simple/hassle-free as i had heard. If we didn't have 2 computers in the house I would have stuck with Windows.
<Rafabe> thankfully we do, and I can ask other people for help
<Rafabe> appreciate all your help, sheep
<TheSheep> Rafabe: messing with partitions is difficult, most of the times you don't do it
<TheSheep> Rafabe: if you had unpartitioned space on your hard disk, it would just ask to use it
<Rafabe> i was referring to the live install. I understand a text install is not going to be very user-friendly.
<TheSheep> Rafabe: the process is the same
<Rafabe> it froze while loading the boot scripts...someone here suggested i download the alternate install iso, and do a text install, then figure out the issue
<TheSheep> Rafabe: ah, so you stumbled upon a bug, it happens
<Berafa> sheep
<Rafabe2> after emptying the primary partition, I still cannot resize it in order to create a swap partition
<Rafabe2> it's the same error as above. It says "check var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for details"
<Rafabe2> should I "delete the partition" ?
<Rafabe2> would that allow me to work with it?
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: hmm... yes, it should work
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: can you press alt+f4 and look at the details?
<Rafabe2> that seemed to have work. I selected "auto-create partitions" on the free space, and it generated 764mb swap partition AND an ext3 primary partition
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: great
<Rafabe2> i think selecting "erased partition contents" did nothing, because it remained in NTFS
<Rafabe2> it just erased its contents. Now it should be smooth sailing.
<Rafabe2> xubuntu just finished installing, and restarted. Now at the boot I get "GRUB Loading stage 1.5" "GRUB loading, please wait" then "Error 18" and nothing happens
<Rafabe2> googled it and it says "18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: you installed on a logical partition, right?
<Rafabe2> i don't think so
<Rafabe2> I had it auto-create partitions, it created an ext3 primary one and a logical one for swap, then installed the OS without asking me anything else related to partitions (in fact the very next question was my full name)
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: that's weird
<Rafabe2> i'll google in case forums/etc have a solution
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: you should be able to install grub to mba
<Rafabe2> "The only thing I can figure is that my boot partition is not within the first 8gb of the drive, but this is a brand new computer and newer BIOS's should not have this problem. "
<Rafabe2> mine is NOT a brand-new computer
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: is it the first partition?
<Rafabe2> I believe so. It was #1. My swap was #6, and my storage partition was #5
<Rafabe2> no #2-4 for some reason
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: 1-4 are primary partitions
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: at least one of the mmust be an extended partition if you have logical partitions
<TheSheep> them
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: at first computers could only have 4 partitions
<TheSheep> Rafabe2: then they allowed to make 'extended' partitions, and put additional partitionsi nside them
<TheSheep> inside
<Rafabe2> sheep, according to forum posts, this problem occurs with old BIOS reading new hard drives. They can only see a boot sector in the first 8gb. So I have tp reinstall and create a boot partition at the beginning of the drive.
<koiron> does anyone know a program to play shoutcast radio streams?  i'd love to use rhythmbox if at all possible
<Ahmuck> amarok
<userXubuntu> Hi, where do I find the settings for my Wacom mouse pen?
<userXubuntu> (It works, but the settings must be adjusted)
<userXubuntu> (The mouse settings only apply to the mouse...)
<userXubuntu> THat's wierd, I started GIMP to have a look at the "extended inpout drivers" but it alerted that none were found.
<userXubuntu> I took a look at the Additional input controller (the subsetting of input devices) and added a Linux input, and choosed Wacom graphire, which stated "Device not available: persmission denied" - what gives?
<userXubuntu> Hmm, I found SPM and wacom-kernel-source and wacom-tools, do I dare install them? Eh, what the hell.
<booster614> hello all...i have a question about dual booting on an older dell latitude cp lappy
<userXubuntu> It's kind of dead here (or they just don't like me)
<userXubuntu> Iäm a noob myself, but I recenly did a dual boot on my comp, maybe I can help?
<userXubuntu> *I'm
<booster614> ok well i had to get a copy of xubuntu alt cd to install...besause of low memory..i only have 64mb... the cpu is a 233 pII
<booster614> i had win 2000 sp4 running on it verry nice speeds...but when i tried to patition the disk it said i couldnt....so i did a full patition of the 12 gig hdd....now i want to install windows on the hd...how can i???
<thruxton> booster614: yuo need to shrink the partiton and make a new one for windows, gparted has a nice live cd that will do that
<booster614> ok thank you ill google it now
<thruxton> booster614: but window will probably overwrite you mbr, so back up your existing /boot dir
<thruxton> or just boot the xubuntu cd and rerun grub
<booster614> i may needa lil help with that when i get to it
<userXubuntu> Oh, yes, now you come to life...
<userXubuntu> Wait, I thought you already partitioned/formated your entre drive?
<booster614> its doing it now
<userXubuntu> Then just start the liveCD,
<booster614> im installing xubuntu on the full hadd
<booster614> hdd*
<userXubuntu> Oh, I see.
<booster614> i cant use a live cd on this POS for some reason
<booster614> i dont have the ram for it
<userXubuntu> Ok, I thought you was in the partitioning phase still,
<booster614> its installing the base system right now
<userXubuntu> You could have used fdisk otherwise,
<booster614> im realy not to good with linux...but i do know how to use it....some what
<userXubuntu> Hehe, yeah, don't we all think so...
<userXubuntu> (just kidding)
<booster614> the hard part for me was learning how to get apps/packages to install and how...but i was able to figure out on ubuntu 7.04
<userXubuntu> I'm currently stuck with finding my settings for my Wacom tablet, you don't happen to know how I would go about?
<booster614> Wacom tab ??? never heard of it......sorry
<userXubuntu> (a "pen mouse")
<booster614> i dont have one...never did
<userXubuntu> Well, if there is anyone out there in this chat: I used SPM to install wacom-kernel-source and wacom-tools.
<userXubuntu> How can I set them p?
<userXubuntu> Let me refraise that: where do  find the settings for the Wacom tools?
<karltk> I'm seeing some really nasty graphical artifacts in the xfce terminal when I'm scrolling, particularly with less. Has anybody else seen this?
<karltk> kloeri: hi bryan:)
<userXubuntu> Kar: Sometimes there are "gaps" in the lines, and once the text had "flip flopped"
<kloeri> hiya karltk :)
<userXubuntu> Wait, so there are people here?
<userXubuntu> What's wrong with my questions?
<karltk> userXubuntu: I'm seeing large rectangles filled with data from other desktops, e.g. "cut outs" from web pages displayed in firefox on a different desktop.
<karltk> userXubuntu: I've no idea about wacom settings, I'm afraid:(
<userXubuntu> Well, congrats, you win; that's is some freaky distortions.
<userXubuntu> kar: that's ok =) I was addressing the rest of the chat room ;)
<karltk> userXubuntu: ;)
<booster614> is anyone in here useing Xchat ???
<booster614> i have a problem adding servers
<userXubuntu> What is the name of the teminal exe?
#xubuntu 2007-12-09
<echosystm> does anyone know how to set up internet sharing in xubuntu?
<userXubuntu> Like dc++?
<echosystm> no
<echosystm> like windows ICS
<userXubuntu> What's that? (*googles*)
<booster614> im not sure if this old laptop will boot up from the live cd of gparted....whats the requriments for it ???
<echosystm> internet connection sharing
<userXubuntu> booster614:  "GParted LiveCD runs on most x86 machines with a celeron 500mhz or better.
<userXubuntu> The minimal amount of memory I have tested is 64MO."
<booster614> i have a 233 mhz pII with 64mb ram
<userXubuntu> echosystem: Yes I saw that, I haven't planned to use Xubuntu like a that so I haven't looked at those functions.
<userXubuntu> booster: give it a try? (if you do not want to re-de format/partitioning/install or re-install/partition
<userXubuntu> *re-do
<userXubuntu> *redo
<userXubuntu> =)
<echosystm> so..
<echosystm> anyone got any ideas about internet connection sharing?
<userXubuntu> ... It's pretty dead today/tonight here...
<soldats> echosystm, what do you mean like using a router or a hub
<userXubuntu> Correction...
<echosystm> my xubuntu computer has two network cards
<echosystm> well... eth0 and wireless (ath0)
<soldats> echosystm, which one are you using
<echosystm> im connecting my windows computer to this computer via eth0
<echosystm> ath0 is the internet
<echosystm> eth0 is the "lan"
<echosystm> i know you can do this via iptables/ipmasq and all that
<echosystm> but, im just wondering if there is an easy gui tool to do it
<swhalen> Hello. Does xubuntu 7.10 have an update notifier?
<Quarterlife> How can I do something about the screwed up locales?
<echosystm> yes swhalen, xubuntu does have an update notifier
<echosystm> go to add/remove, preferences, updates, and enable the ones you want it to check for
<soldats> echosystm, im not sure how to do what you need but yea im pretty sure it can be done
<swhalen> by default? I remember older versions did not
<echosystm> (10:57:22) echosystm: go to add/remove, preferences, updates, and enable the ones you want it to check for
<echosystm> ;)
<soldats> swhalen, all versions have an update notifier but if your using the root account it wont show up
<swhalen> is there a way to turn an existing install into an OEM..i didnt know it existed until it was too late :(
<Rafabe> good evening
<Rafabe> Xubuntu can show resolutions higher than 800x600, right?
<soldats> Rafabe, yes im using 1200x1050
<Rafabe> how far up can it go?
<soldats> Rafabe, i believe if your monitor supports it about 1900x????
<Rafabe> ok, thanks
<Rafabe> i think once i install updated drivers, it will give me the option to go above 800x600, then?
<Rafabe> another question: how do I change the system font, and font size (which governs how the desktop is displayed)?
<Rafabe> the default is quite small
<soldats> have you looked at the window manageer tweaks in applications > settings > window manager tweaks
<Rafabe> i hadn't, I only looked in Desktop settings. But I did look now, and do not see font options. There's one that lets me select "title font" but after modifying it, it doesn't change the system font
<Rafabe> found it, it's User Interface settings
<soldats> yea
<soldats> hope it works
<Rafabe> is there a tutorial for installing restricted drivers? Like if I want to download and install the latest videocard drivers so I can use resolutions higher than 800x600?
<soldats> if you look in apps > settings > restricted drivers it should be there but only if your motherboard supports it
<soldats> if that doesnt work there is another way as well
<soldats> id look at the first one
<Rafabe> there is no Restricted Drivers. And my mobo supports it because that's what I had in Windows. I ran at liek 1600x1200
<Rafabe> found it under Apps > System
<Rafabe> i saw the ATI driver there, says Not Enabled. I tried to enable it and it says: the software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled"
<soldats> ok well do in a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but be care ful because im not sure the exact command for the resolution read carefully and use the defaults if you dont know what should be there when you get to the resolution part press spacebar on the res you want but dont go too high or it will carash, you may need to set the colors to 16bit
<soldats> hmm well try to enable that then before you do the command in terminal
<soldats> you may need a restart as well
<Rafabe> i did, and it spat out that error message
<soldats> after you enable it in restricted drivers
<soldats> hmm have you tried the command i gave you
<Rafabe> hang on
<soldats> ok but be careful use the defaults when necessary
<Rafabe> allright, following the xserver-xorg wizard as we speak
<Rafabe> it's now asking me which port my mouse is using. I got the choice between 5 things. I'm tempted to pick /dev/input/mice
<Rafabe> would that be right?
<Rafabe> the others are /dev/psaux   /ttys0 /tts0 /gpmdata
<soldats> the first one should be right
<soldats> the /dev one
<Rafabe> aha, now it's offering me a huge list of resolutions :P
<soldats> Rafabe, ok so id suggest using the 1200 or 1400 because if you go to high it may not work
<soldats> also if for some reason it doesnt work try using 16 bit color, when i did this i had to use 16 bit
<Rafabe> i picked 1400x1050
<soldats> ok that should work
<Rafabe> i don't see the new resolutions as available under Apps > Settings > Screen And Graphics. Should I restart?
<soldats> yes restart i dont see my res under that either but it still works
<Rafabe> also, I selected 24-bit...I can run it again
<soldats> well see if it works anyways
<Rafabe> ok
<soldats> if it doesnt try it again at 16 bit
<soldats> i still have yet to test all the solutions
<Rafabe> these things I'm changing, are they unique to XFCE? Or would the configuration be identical on Gnome?
<Rafabe> let's say I had the same questions but for the Gnome desktop, would you tell me the same things?
<Rafabe> still in 800x600. I'll run it again and set it to 16-bit.
<soldats> ok 16 may work gnome and xfce are alomost the same in every way xfce is just smaller and a few less features but is better for more experienced users
<soldats> the command works for both, if it doesnt work the people in #ubuntu may know better since it it mainly based on gnome
<soldats> so i mean if you need help with gnome #ubuntu is the answer
<Rafabe> thanks for your help
<soldats> no problem the thinks i tell you work for me and a large number of others so if for some reason they dont work for you im not sure how to fix it
<soldats> id try to give you as much help as i can
<_slvmchn_> isn't the bit depth settings part of xorg.conf? which would mean it's consistent with any window manager?
<_slvmchn_> be it xfce, gnome, kde, flux...
<_slvmchn_> i might be wrong but i think that's the case
<Rafabe> what about Network Settings? If I need help setting up my wireless connection, can I ask in #Ubuntu? Or is it different?
<soldats> Rafabe, herer is fine but it is so slow id go to #ubuntu
<soldats> _slvmchn_, yes you are right is was only saying gnome has more features and xfce is more simple
<soldats> _slvmchn_, for some reason some window managers will set the res higher and for some reason xfce sets it real low
<thyrax> anyway way to configure samba with out having to add users?
<thyrax> it's for a home server I don't want to have to use a password?
<thyrax> hmm never mind I realised the share can be made available to all users :)
 * booster614 farts
<userXubuntu> What is the delete command in terminal?
<userXubuntu> (for deleting a file)
<Pumpernickel> rm
<userXubuntu> thanks
<userXubuntu> OK, now I have went through the ubuntu install for WACOM, but there is no mention of how to set up the pen (except in GIMP that is).
<NullName> I need to buy a wireless router and adapter, preferably cheap that will work with xubuntu 7.10?
<cheeseboy> can anyone help me with fceu-server?
<userXubuntu> YES! I did it.
<userXubuntu> Xubuntu sessions: are they suppose to remember what programs were open on what desktops?
<userXubuntu> *are they not
<userXubuntu> Everytime I restart, and if there are programs open in different workspaces, after restart they are all jammd into workspace 1. Is that normal?
<_slvmchn_> hmm i don't know
<_slvmchn_> that doesn't sound right though
<userXubuntu> It's also annoying... =(
<_slvmchn_> try stickying the windows
<_slvmchn_> i forget if xfce can do that
<userXubuntu> yes it can.
<_slvmchn_> it should keep it on that workspace
<_slvmchn_> for windows you want kept on their workspace
<_slvmchn_> sticky them
<_slvmchn_> then try rebooting
<_slvmchn_> or even just logging off and back on
<_slvmchn_> see if they go back to workspace 1
<userXubuntu> I'll give that a try. W8.
<_slvmchn_> ok i'll be here
<_slvmchn_> did it work?
<userXubuntu> No, everyhting was sent back to workspace1...
<manad> does anyone here use Xubuntu in a non-English language?
<_slvmchn_> hmm
<_slvmchn_> check the workspace settings
<userXubuntu> .. And I got an internal system error message...
<_slvmchn_> maybe there's a toggle for that somewhere
<userXubuntu> someting about HAL
<_slvmchn_> hunh wierd
<_slvmchn_> don't know anything about that
<_slvmchn_> maybe it's related to something you had open
<userXubuntu> I just installed Wineso I figure it's related to that..
<_slvmchn_> i don't know, i feel like for me xubuntu would keep them on their respective workspaces but i can't remember for sure
<userXubuntu> I've been in the settings (remember session and so on)
<_slvmchn_> strange, don't know what to tell you
<_slvmchn_> ask in #xfce
<userXubuntu> ... And know my sound died...
<userXubuntu> OK, now all is fixed. Iäll ask in #xfce about that thanks m8.
<userXubuntu> I need a software that let's me scroll with the inou device button (e.g. the right click button of the mouse), does anyone know what I could search for?
<Pumpernickel> There's middle-mouse button emulation built into X - it lets you use the left/right buttons simultaneously to imitate the middle button.  Is that enough?
<userXubuntu> I'll check it out, where do I find it?
<soldats> Pumpernickel, it doesnt let you scroll though
<userXubuntu> Is it the accessibility thingy?
<Pumpernickel> http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R6.9.0/doc/html/mouse.4.html
<Pumpernickel> soldats: There's another option for that.
<Pumpernickel> userXubuntu: That link shows the changes you'd need to make to xorg.conf.
<soldats> really i never saw it
<userXubuntu> Thanks... Sort of... ;)
<soldats> i might try it as well eventhough i dont need it
<userXubuntu> (I'm not use to this stuff)
<tehlam3> hi my system is buggered any idea how to fix it ...
<tehlam3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47496/
<userXubuntu> Oh, I think I get it, I will just add the option to my config...
<tehlam3> shit laptop locked up :s
<tehlam3> so any idea what might be causing the problem
<tehlam3> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libpam-runtime
<userXubuntu> Do I need to reboot for the settings to take effect?
<soldats> yes
<userXubuntu> Oh... Then I better do this right.
<Pumpernickel> Reboot, no.  Restart X, yes.
<userXubuntu> How do I do that?
<Pumpernickel> Ctrl + alt + backspace; it ends your session, so use with care.
<userXubuntu> Oh, I'm fmiliar with that one... I thought it restartet the entire system though.
<userXubuntu> Isn't it enough to log ot/in?
<soldats> no becaue it wont restart x
<userXubuntu> ok
<soldats> close save everything and do ctrl alt backspace
<userXubuntu> Did you get it to work? (the mouse emo?)
<Pumpernickel> tehlam3: You seem to have, somehow, uninstalled dpkg.  You'll probably need a livecd, chroot'd into your current install, to reinstall it.
<tehlam3> hmm bit problematic without cdrom drive :s
<userXubuntu> OK, I'm giving this a try... What did you say, ctrl+alt+...
<Pumpernickel> tehlam3: You may be able to get dpkg working without installing it, but that's the kind of workaround that usually ends in pain.
<tehlam3> Pumpernickel: ok i thought it might end like that :s thx anyway
<userXubuntu> Well, I must have done it wrong... I'll work on this. But I got another "Internal error: failed to initialize HAL!" mssage, what's that?
<userXubuntu> Well, the short story: the em works with the mouse (middle button+up/down emulates scroll) I'm having problems implementing this for my wacom mouse...
<soldats> didnt that page have a section on wacom support
<userXubuntu> It does?
<userXubuntu> Where did you see that?
<soldats> oh woops sorry it doesnt but i glanced over and at the end of the xorg file it said wacom support i wasnt paying too close attention
<userXubuntu> Oh...
<userXubuntu> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/inputdev for those that care...
<_slvmchn_> did you figure out that workspace issue?
<_slvmchn_> on boot
<userXubuntu> No, it was pretty dead at #xfce too...
<userXubuntu> Although... I did reboot... I better check there again...
<soldats> what was your workspace issue
<userXubuntu> It remembers what programs that were pene, but opens them all on workspace 1 (instead of the workspaces they were active in)-
<soldats> i think its a common issue since when you reboot the focus is on the first wrkspace and will usually open all apps in it.
<userXubuntu> I'll try to have focus on another wrkspace on the next reboot to see what happens.
<soldats> ok
<soldats> its how it works for me and friends of mine so i assume thats how it should be
<userXubuntu> It will be a while until my next reboot, but I'll rapport in on what happened ;)
<soldats> ok rad
<userXubuntu> Rebooted, while on wrksp 2, the same...
<userXubuntu> How do I change "AC" in the mouse option?
<userXubuntu> (I want button 2 to b right click and button 3 to be middle click)
<userXubuntu> I can't get the "EmulateWheel" to work with wacom, is there any software fpr linux that emulates mouseWheel? (something like mouseImp)
<userXubuntu> What is a daemon?
<userXubuntu> Nevermind I can google for that...
<xfce_user> hi
<xfce_user> i tried running xubuntu liveCD, but it prompted me for password
<xfce_user> username and password that is, I tried root/root
<xfce_user> but I think it is not a valid user
<Lareth> Hello. Is there a way to select multiple icons on the desktop (like drag with the mouse)? The only way I found is to control click the icons. I can select multiple files within folders though.
<TheSheep> Lareth: desktop is handled by a different program, there is no way
<TheSheep> Lareth: you can go to your home and then to Desktop directory though
<sebastw> hello world
<sebastw> Do you see problems with xfce-terminal?
<sebastw> someone?
<sebastw> please
<mr_pouit> sebastw: i.e. Xserver restarts when you launch xfce4-terminal
<mr_pouit> ?
<sebastw> no
<sebastw> just very slow to maximize, minimize
<sebastw> just this application
<sebastw> xfce-terminal
<TheSheep> sebastw: try dabling transparency
<sebastw> no effect
<mr_pouit> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2818 maybe
<ubotu> XFCE bug 2818 in general "terminal exhibits very slow redraw on some systems if the compositor is not used" [Normal,Assigned]
<sebastw> hum
<sebastw> ok i enabled composite
<sebastw> nee restart X
<sebastw> see you later
<proxim1> hi there
<proxim1> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop
<proxim1> and i cant find anywhere to set up my wireless network card
<proxim1> driver/hardware, not the network settings
<thruxton> proxim1: do you know what chipset the card is?
<proxim1> not sure, its detected as a broadcom though
<proxim1> but that driver wont work
<thruxton> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ try pasting lspci -n here
<thruxton> some broadcom work with ndiswrapper no?
<proxim1> ive had it running in xubuntu before, but cant remember if it was with ndiswrapper
<proxim1> checking that lcpci thingy
<proxim1> ls*
<proxim1> it says broadcom allright
<proxim1> bcm43xx
<Rafabe> hi
<Rafabe> yesterday i installed xubuntu, and it seemed to work fine. I shutdown/reset several times, the system booted up with no problem. before going to sleep, i did a shutdown from the menu, and now XFCE seems to have problems. It won't load the desktop icons, and most of the application shortcuts don't work. The Network Manager, for example, auto-closes as soon as I click on a connection to select its properties
<thruxton> proxim1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy looks promising
<Rafabe> any advice on what I can do to fix this? Or why it even happened? This computer is meant for mom, I need to make sure this doesn't happen again.
<proxim1> thruxton: brb im coming online on that machine insteac
<proxim1> instead
<thruxton> Rafabe: thats doesn't sound too good. you might have more luck in #xfce though
<Rafabe> allright,thanks
<Proximo> 00:00.0 0600: 8086:3575 (rev 04)
<Proximo> 00:01.0 0604: 8086:3576 (rev 04)
<Proximo> 00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2482 (rev 02)
<Proximo> 00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 42)
<Proximo> 00:1f.0 0601: 8086:248c (rev 02)
<Proximo> 00:1f.1 0101: 8086:248a (rev 02)
<kd123> Why is OpenOffice Writer included by default in Xubuntu 7.10? It just takes up disk space
<Proximo> 00:1f.5 0401: 8086:2485 (rev 02)
<Proximo> 00:1f.6 0703: 8086:2486 (rev 02)
<Proximo> 01:00.0 0300: 1002:4c59
<Proximo> 02:00.0 0200: 10b7:9200 (rev 78)
<Proximo> 02:01.0 0607: 104c:ac51
<Proximo> 02:01.1 0607: 104c:ac51
<Proximo> 07:00.0 0280: 14e4:4318 (rev 02)
<Proximo> ohhh sry ><
<Proximo> that was not what i was sposed to paste
<thruxton> heh
<Proximo> [  249.964000] bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Proximo> did a dmesg
<thruxton> Proximo: you installe dthe firmware I assume?
<Proximo> doing so now, i didnt because i thougth it was installed by default
<Proximo> also ive never got that broadcom thingy to work
<Proximo> ive always used ndiswrapper and windows driver i think
<proteus> g'morning everyone, I'm having an odd problem: after some apparently random amount of time samba mounts that are being used by apps like audacious and amarok suddenly go down. Not only do they go down, but the directories that the samba shares were mounted to become inaccessible - anything that tries to access it locks up completely. When I do an ls-al the permissions are just blank spaces and question marks. I'd really appreciate any idea
<proteus> s you guys could give me.
<proteus> the samba servers themselves remain accessable, and I can remount to a different directory without any problems
<proteus> but when I've got a half dozen apps expecting their crap to be in a directory that suddenly freaks out, a lot of stuff breaks
<proteus> and it happens consistently
<Proximo> dunno samba at all, so im clueless =\
<proteus> is this the right place to ask this kind of question? I'm an old netbsd/gentoo hack and xubuntu is all new to me.
<thruxton> proteus: is samba generating any logs?
<Proximo> hmmm this aint going to well
<Proximo> i got an error while installing the firmware
<Proximo> and now its just hanging when i try to remove it
<proteus> the /var/log/samba directory is full of logs. which one should I be looking at?
<Proximo> man ive had nothing
<Proximo> but trouble with the distros from Linux Formats cover disks
<proteus> ok, from the smb.conf file the log tail is this:
<proteus> proteus@proteus-desktop:~$ tail -f /var/log/samba/log.
<proteus> [2007/12/08 00:03:11, 1] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_update(334)
<proteus>   got NTLMSSP command 3, expected 1
<proteus> [2007/12/08 01:14:57, 1] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_update(334)
<proteus>   got NTLMSSP command 3, expected 1
<proteus> [2007/12/08 11:36:37, 1] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_update(334)
<proteus>   got NTLMSSP command 3, expected 1
<proteus> [2007/12/08 14:56:18, 1] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_update(334)
<proteus>   got NTLMSSP command 3, expected 1
<proteus> [2007/12/08 15:30:13, 1] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_update(334)
<proteus>   got NTLMSSP command 3, expected 1
<Proximo> proteus: watch it with pasting, u might get kicked
<Proximo> you should use a pastebin
<Proximo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<proteus> oh, ok
<proteus> thanks for the tip
<Proximo> np, ive been kicked myself for that ^^
<proteus> anyway, is that useful at all?
<Proximo> how much more resource hungry is 7.10 than 7.04 ?
<Proximo> i tried installing 7.10 and the system was really sluggish, but 7.04 runs fine
<proteus> I used to be able to boot into a full xfce destop with pretty themes and everything, plus a couple terms with only 20-40M of ram taken up
<proteus> total
<proteus> for the whole system
<Proximo> on what version ?
<proteus> oh, it was a gentoo install
<Proximo> hmmk
<Proximo> ive been working with getting this laptop up and running nicely for 3 days now
<proteus> I'm not sure if the ubuntu system lets you strip down the kernel
<Proximo> trying one distro that solved one problem but introduced another =(
<proteus> my workstation died and I needed a quick replacement, so I pulled an old pentium 2 netbsd server out of my garage and tried out xubuntu
<proteus> so far I'm liking it
<Proximo> damn, im getting a error when installing that firmware :(
<proteus> so does anyone have any ideas about my samba/whatever problem?
<Proximo> i dont, sorry, ive never touched samba
<proteus> is everyone else idle or something? I've never used irc.
<Proximo> yeah i guess they are idle
<Proximo> you could try the ubuntu channel
<Proximo> there's 1200 users normally
<Proximo> and lots of activity
<Proximo> gotta reboot now, so cya later
<proteus> What's the best way to customize the Applications drop down menu? It's totally inconsistent about adding new apps and I don't even know how to organize what's there
<thruxton> proteus: settings>menu editor
<thruxton> or xfce4-menueditor from the terminal
<proteus> thruxton, isn't there something better than menueditor out there?
<thruxton> not that I am aware of
<manad> morning
<manad> can anyone tell me how I can take a screenshot? I'm pressing the PrintScreen key, but there's nothing to be pasted in Gimp.
<TheSheep> manad: file->aquire->screenshot
<manad> which menu are you referring to?
<TheSheep> acquire
<TheSheep> manad: gimp main menu
<manad> so the PrintScreen key doesn't do anything in linux?
<TheSheep> manad: not in xfce by default
<TheSheep> manad: you can install scrot and bind it to it in your keyboard settings
<manad> Gotcha. I'll get scrot then make a keyboard shortcut.
<TheSheep> manad: there is also panel plugin for screenshots
<manad> sheep, how can I tell how much free space I have left on my hard drive?
<manad> nevermind, I'd been looking around in Thunar, but there's a System Monitor app
<manad> gotta move away from the Windows mentality :P
<TheSheep> manad: df -h
<Camish> Hello
<Camish> I would like to add a program to the start menu "Network". It's the torrent client transmission that I have build from source.
<Camish> Currently I type "transmission" in a console window. I would like to get a button for this in the start menu (application menu). How do I do that=?
<thruxton> Camish:  xfce4-menueditor
<Camish> Thank you
<thruxton> np
<Camish> Using xfce4-menueditor I want to add a shortcut within the "Network" submenu. Running xfce4-menueditor as a normal user I see "--include-- System" where all the submenus are. How do I add my program "transmission" to the Network submenu?
<thruxton> isnt there an add button along the top, or a + button?
<Pumpernickel> Make a .desktop file for it, drop that in /usr/share/applications/, and reload the menu.  File a bug against the package, since it didn't provide its own.
<Camish> Pumpernickel: Okay
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> is there software tat can bur wma to cd ?
<cheeseboy> that* burn*
<TheSheep> you can burn any files with brasero
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, will it play in a cd player though?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: no, you need to burn an audicd for that
<TheSheep> udio
<TheSheep> audiocd :)
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: but brasero might be able to do it
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: give it a try
<cheeseboy> ya what i was asking X(
<cheeseboy> k3b can't do it
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you can also try and convert that file into mp3
<cheeseboy> would rather not
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, it fails
<cheeseboy> :(
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: you have w32codecs installed?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: can you play it?
<cheeseboy> don't know
<cheeseboy> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cheeseboy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cheeseboy> is only available from another source
<cheeseboy> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<cheeseboy> :/
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: add the medibuntu repository
<TheSheep> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cheeseboy> TheSheep, is there one for gusty?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: they all fit
<cheeseboy> ?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: just install it from whichever of those repos
<cheeseboy> it fails
<aladdinsane> Im trying to mount a second internal hd as a "drive", by that i mean i want it to show up in applications as a drive, not a folder. right now i have it mounted as such: UUID=xxx /home/alado/!HDD2        ext3    user,rw  0      0 Which mounts it in that !hdd directory. I have tried to mount it with /media and /mnt with no luck.I mean i know it is possible, cause the drive in question was automaticly (after the ubuntu install.) mounted like
<manad> is it normal that my computer practically freezes when copying files to my hard drive? It takes forever for programs to launch. Is this something that can be fixed by changing from Thunar to something else that's more responsive/multithreaded?
<TheSheep> manad: it's not normal
<aladdinsane> manad: im pretty sure its not normal
<TheSheep> manad: check your dmesg
<manad> how?
<TheSheep> manad: open terminal and type 'dmesg' in it
<manad> what am I looking for here?
<TheSheep> manad: error messages about failing to read from a block device
<aladdinsane> no xubuntu mounting expert here?
<TheSheep> aladdinsane: what do you mean 'mounted as disk'?
<TheSheep> aladdinsane: eveything is mounted into directories in linux
<manad> the only time the word "error" appears is a the end, I got two lines like this: [  258.191352] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<TheSheep> manad: fd0 is diskette
<aladdinsane> TheSheep: did i say disk? I know everything is mounted into folders, people keep telling me, and thats fine, i just want the damn drive to show up as a Drive in all my applications, not as a folder. It did that just fine before i partitioned it from the previous NTFS to ext3
<aladdinsane> yes my terminology might be wrong, maybe i dont want it to be "mounted" as a drive, but i sure want it to "show up" as a drive in my applications
<TheSheep> aladdinsane: did you try to just not put it in fstab?
<aladdinsane> TheSheep: thats a good question, i have been fighting with fstab now so long i cant even remember how it all started, but i guess it wasn't in fstab to begin with. so you think xubuntu would recognice/mount it automaticly?
<aladdinsane> TheSheep:i'll try it out, brb
<manad> if I install KDE, it will come with its own programs like the Konqueror file manager, correct? No need to install separately? And will I be able to revert back easily to XFCE if I choose to?
<TheSheep> manad: you can have both installed at the same time, you choose which one to start at the login screen
<manad> excellent. thanks.,
<aladdinsane> TheSheep: you are my hero! i guess the simplest solutions are the best, or definitely the ones you should try first :)
<aladdinsane> at least i learned fstab..
<TheSheep> aladdinsane: glad I could be of assistance, sorry I didn't catch what you mean at first
<cheeseboy> how can i test if my sound is working?
<aladdinsane> TheSheep: i guess every new truth comes with two new questions, how do i now get the drive to auto mount, any clue?
<stone[no]> cheeseboy: aplay an mp3 file
<cheeseboy> i don't have one
<TheSheep> aladdinsane: no, sorry
<stone[no]> cheeseboy: /usr/share/sound/alsa
<stone[no]> wav file, but that does not matter
<cheeseboy> ugh my soundcard isnt working
<cheeseboy> how do i fix?
<stone[no]> cheeseboy: check that PCM and MASTER sound level are up, using amixer or sound/volume applet in xubuntu menu.
<cheeseboy> no i get error
<cheeseboy> ** WARNING **: oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): Device or resource busy
<stone[no]> are there any more users logged in?
<cheeseboy> o i fixed it
<cheeseboy> but its affecting other aps too
<cheeseboy> its trying to use oss instead of alsa
<stone[no]> good,  what was the issue?
<stone[no]> ok
<ice109> can someone help me, i'm having trouble recognizing an external hard drive
<cheeseboy> how do i fix that?
<stone[no]> cheeseboy: I'm not sure.
<HeadLong87632> hello all
<HeadLong87632> is this the xubuntu help channel?
<stone[no]> I've received help here :)
<HeadLong87632> cool.
<stone[no]> What's the trouble?
<HeadLong87632> This is my first Linux.  I've got plenty of experience with windows and even took C++ classes in college, just for kicks, but this stuff is...new
<HeadLong87632> Im trying to get networking up so I can install packages
<HeadLong87632> but what Im finding in my install is not matching the xubuntu docs.
<HeadLong87632> I managed to find an app called network-config, which shows my network interfaces and devices, lets me choose dhcp or static ip, etc.
<HeadLong87632> but its test feature is telling me that its not recieving a dhcp lease from the router.
<HeadLong87632> the router is configed.
<stone[no]> wlam or wired?
<stone[no]> wlan*
<HeadLong87632> there are two LAN nics, onboard and pcmca card, and one built-in wireless.
<stone[no]> what are you using?
<HeadLong87632> I dont know if both LAN ports are functional, one is.  The wireless definitely works.  This is an old laptop.
<HeadLong87632> Im not using either one at the moment.
<stone[no]> is the router wifi capable and set up?
<HeadLong87632> I havent used it in a while.  My xbox 360 and desktop are wired to it.  I'll go back into it and double check.
<HeadLong87631> the router disconnects me when I log in to it.  Its a dlink.  I think its mildly retarded.
<HeadLong87631> Yes the wifi on the router is functioning.  It is broadcasting an SSID.  Xubuntu actually detects it and other wifis in my apt. complex.
<stone[no]> Do you have the network icon in the "sys tray"?
<HeadLong87631> if a linux systray is where a windows systray is, no.  All I have is a wrongly set clock.
<HeadLong87631> if i right click on the desktop, I get the toolbar of course.  There isnt an "Applications->System->Networking" path like it says in the docs.
<HeadLong87631> : (
<stone[no]> Well, the 'network' on system menu should let you select the correct settings. However, you've got to have the correct encryption setting (if enabled) and make sure your mac address is on the mac-list (if mac filtering is enabled)
<stone[no]> hmm
<stone[no]> try typing nm-applet in a terminal. it's the network manager applet
<stone[no]> Did you have a complete and successful install?
<HeadLong87633> the mac ids are entered into the router.  I did that last night.
<HeadLong87633> encryption on the router is set to WPA using PSK, cipher type auto.
<HeadLong87633> entered the password into network-config on xubuntu.
<HeadLong87633> no such luck.
<stone[no]> Best bet is to tempo. turn of encryption and make sure everything else is working ;) It could also be a hardware issue.
<stone[no]> off*
<HeadLong87633> ok.  one thing. I wanna check that wrote down the mac ids properly.  what is the console command to get the mac ids?
<HeadLong87633> I'll turn off encryption.
<stone[no]> ifconfig
<stone[no]> Look for "HWaddr"
<thyrax> is there a command to list and copy files in terminal?
<thyrax> the browser is having trouble browsing a particular ntfs drive from windows.
<stone[no]> ls to list, cp to copy
<thyrax> will it list on all drives?
<thyrax> or is is sudo fdisk ls /dev/sd*
<thyrax> is that the proper syntax^
<stone[no]> append '--help' for helt :) all drives that is mounted.
<thyrax> to fdisk?
<stone[no]> type 'mount
<stone[no]> ' to mounted drives
<thyrax> ok
<stone[no]> without the '
<thyrax> will it show progress?
<thyrax> copy progress?
<stone[no]> it will show mounted disks
<thyrax> and will this work on an ntfs drive?
<stone[no]> it will show if it's mounted
<stone[no]> is it an external hd?
<thyrax> ok it is mounted.. but I am trying to copy files from an ntfs drive to a raid 5 array
<thyrax> raid array is md0 formatted in xfs
<thyrax> drive to copy from is ntfs
<thyrax> the browser is having difficulty reading the windows volume
<thyrax> it is mounted but I already know its mounted
<stone[no]> can you see the contents?
<thyrax> not using the desktop browser it freezes
<thyrax> thats why i was wondering if I could use terminal to list the files
<thyrax> and copy them from within terminal
<stone[no]> try to show the files, using 'ls'
<stone[no]> It should be mounted somewhere in /media/
<thyrax> stone: what is the syntax to use?
<thyrax> sudo ls /media/New Volume ?
<stone[no]> try without sudo. try 'ls /media' first
<thyrax> ok i tried ls /home/md0 and it listed the raid array contents
<thyrax> but when I tried ls /media/new volume it said: new does not exist and volume does not exist
<headlong87634> good news stone, it was the encryption.
<thyrax> ls media lists New Volume
<stone[no]> thyrax: is the ntfs partition on an external hd?
<thyrax> no
<thyrax> it's a sata drive
<thyrax> can I try by device instead of mount point?
<stone[no]> what is the output from 'mount'?
<stone[no]> yes
<stone[no]> ehh, not for ls :)
<thyrax> ok ls /dev/sdb1 ?
<thyrax> hmmm
<stone[no]> headlong87634: Good, I'm not a guru on wpa... I'm not sure if all the different modes are supported.
<thyrax> it says dev/sdb1 on /media/New volume
<stone[no]> What about the text in ()?
<thyrax> but ls /media/new Volume says no new and no volume
<stone[no]> ehh try 'ls /media/new\ Volume'
<thyrax> (rw,nousid,nodev,notime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<stone[no]> Tip, use tab for auto completion
<thyrax> stone that worked
<thyrax> ls /media/new\ Volume'
<thyrax> ls /media/new\ Volume
<thyrax> ls /media/New\ Volume ***
<stone[no]> headlong87634: Try to engage wpa and se if you can get it to play nicely ;)
<thyrax> :) it listed movies and folders now to copy them
<thyrax> why the need to add '\' ?
<stone[no]> white spaces are used as "seperators", when they are part of a filename, bash (terminal) gets confused. With '\' you can add special characters to the command.
<stone[no]> locate where you would like to copy the files to.
<thyrax> I will remember that thank you :)
<thyrax> ok I know where to /home/md0
<thyrax> there are folders and about 4 seperate files
<thyrax> the folders contain lots of other files
<stone[no]> I'd try rsync
<stone[no]> perhaps rsync -a SRC DEST
<thyrax> rsync?
<thyrax> stone I'm a noob
<stone[no]> type man rsync or rsync --help
<thyrax> what will it do?
<stone[no]> it's for syncing files
<thyrax> why do I need to rsync?
<stone[no]> or you could use cp (copy)
<thyrax> the files are fine I believe they work fine in windows. I just wanted to retrieve them before I formatted this drive
<stone[no]> or mv (move)
<thyrax> Is cp faster than move?
<thyrax> I just want to get the files safely to the md0
<thyrax> and format this drive
<stone[no]> either way, you are moving files from on disk to another, it's gonna take some time :)
<thyrax> ok I'll go with cp
<thyrax> just so It doesn't have to worry about deleteing the file after moving it
<stone[no]> ok, cp -a SOURCE/* DEST/ will copy all files from SOURCE to DEST
<stone[no]> If you'r gonna format the drive anyway, there's no need worrying about deleting them :)
<thyrax> cp /media/New\ Volume/(folder or file) /dest/ ?
<thyrax> stone[no]: will that work? ^
<stone[no]> 'cp -a /media/New\ Volume/* /home/md0/' will copy all files and directories from "New Volume" to /home/md0
<stone[no]> I believe adding -v option adds progress indicator
<thyrax> cp -a /media/New\ Volume/* /home/md0/ -v ?
<thyrax> or: cp -v -a /media/New\ Volume/* /home/md0/
<stone[no]> last one is correct
<stone[no]> the options have to come first
<thyrax> crap I already ran it without -v
<thyrax> can I use a watch command to pull it up?
<stone[no]> do a ls and check that they all are copied.
<stone[no]> totem mediaplayer, if the correct codecs are installed :)
<thyrax> is there no way to get an indicator? its 460GB of data
<thyrax> I browsed to md0 in nautilus and it is making progress
<stone[no]> not as the program is started. it's best just to let it run. It's gonna take the same amount of time.
<stone[no]> what is the format on the files? wma?
<stone[no]> wmv*
<thyrax> thanks stone you've been a huge help!
<thyrax> .avi and .mkv mostly
<thyrax> oh you weren't asking me :)
<userXubuntu> Does anyone know how you can see hidden files in "open dir dialog box" (run by a program e.g. xmms? (show hidden files in Thunar doesn't work)
<stone[no]> OK, if the correct codecs are isntalled, playing should be a breeze. I'm happy to help
<stone[no]> thyrax:  I asked you ;)
<thyrax> oh ok how did you guess it was media?
<thyrax> I don't plan on playing it on this system I set up samba though so I could stream them to my tv and play them through xbmc
<stone[no]> thyrax: New linux falvours usually mounts "stuff" in /media
<stone[no]> flavours*
<thyrax> does it make a difference?
<thyrax> its a raid 5 array.
<stone[no]> I'm clueless on raid....
<thyrax> and automounts on boot
<thyrax> it was fun setting up. odd I am on my way to becoming a linux raid guru but couldn't cp files without a gui :)
<stone[no]> It will come ;)
<thyrax> yeah thanks to you I have learnt some valuable knowledge lol finding a tut could have taken me a while
<userXubuntu> I'm having a problem with installing adobe flash plugin on Xubuntu. I use the Syn Ppackage Manager, everything download as it should and I recieve no error messages. When I look in the log however it states that the md5 check didn't match and that the plugin subsequently was not installed.
<soldats> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<soldats> userXubuntu, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<userXubuntu> "Download done. \n md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz \n The Flash plugin is NOT installed."
<userXubuntu> I'll do that... wait...
<soldats> then do sudo update-flashplugin
<userXubuntu> sudo apt-get gave me:
<userXubuntu> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<userXubuntu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<userXubuntu> I'm doing a update now.
<userXubuntu> sudo update-flashplugin
<userXubuntu> gives me "command not found"
<crimsun> known issue.
<soldats> hmm it might be an old command
<crimsun> there's a gutsy-backports request already in place for 9,0,115,0
<soldats> oh cool i didnt know
<crimsun> just be patient, or install it yourself after removing the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<thyrax> is there a program that displays cp progress?
<soldats> userXubuntu, open a browser firefox and type about:plugins and see if flash is properly enabled
<userXubuntu> crimson, what do you mean? Remove rom SPM and then download from adobe adn run manally?
<userXubuntu> soldats, wait.
<thyrax> I already started the sp and forgot to add -v
<thyrax> cp*
<crimsun> userXubuntu: or use the plugin finder wizard.
<crimsun> userXubuntu: so, yes, download from Adobe.
<soldats> userXubuntu, yes you could do sudo apt-get autoremove flashplugin-nonfree and then reinstall
<crimsun> you should use 'remove' or 'purge', not 'autoremove'.
<soldats> not really a difference in my opinion i usually use aptitude or purge but autoremove is sometimes faster
<userXubuntu> about:plugin wasn't a valid url...
<soldats> about:plugins
<userXubuntu> *stupid me*
<userXubuntu> No plug-ins are installed
<soldats> hmm did you alrady uninstall them
<userXubuntu> ? I havn't even installed them? Bth adobe and gnush were added in SPM they both failed to install as should.
<userXubuntu> I do not think the issue is related to FF, it's the Xubuntu install fails.
<userXubuntu> Oh, and btw, I just did a fresh install of Xubuntu. I haven't really installed musch and the I can't see what the problem could be...
<crimsun> I seriously already answered this question.
<soldats> install flash from the adobe site
<userXubuntu> crimson, yes, and I will give that a try, but I had to finish regarding the FF relation.
<crimsun> or will until the gutsy-backports package is available this week.
<crimsun> s/or will/or wait/
<userXubuntu> Okok.
<crimsun> (heck, if you really can't wait, just use the hardy package)
<userXubuntu> ... Do I dare ask what that is...
<crimsun> hardy is the current devel branch.  Your gutsy-backports version is created from hardy.
<userXubuntu> I see, but what does hardy do?
<crimsun> it's the next version of *buntu, aka 8.10 LTS.
<crimsun> sorry, 8.04 LTS.
<userXubuntu> Oh
<userXubuntu> At the adobe site I have three options: tar, rpm, YUM. They basically seem to do the same ting...? However YUM seems to be nice...
<userXubuntu> Or is it?
<soldats> all will be the same
<soldats> yum maybe easier to install though
<soldats> i prefer tar
<userXubuntu> hmm, thanks.
<userXubuntu> ! it works =) Thanks helpfull people!
<soldats> awesome im glad youo got it working
<aladdinsane> this is my 5th hour trying to solve this problem..Why cant i get my, through fstab, mounted second internal hd to show up as a drive in my applications? It does show up as a drive in two applications though, Thunar and Nautilus, but in all the rest i have to browse down through the filesystem to find the folder, my fstab: UID=xxxx /media/Hdd2        ext3     user,rw  0      0
<GaryvdM> Hi - I'm having some trouble. I have only one computer, and one way to get on to the net: a 3g modem. I had Windows installed on one drive, and I have installed xubuntu feisty on another, and boot either.
<GaryvdM> I want to install the 3g modem driver
<thyrax> My xbox running xbmc can see samba shares on my ubuntu box without needing a password but windows xp asks for a password and I am denied
<GaryvdM> https://forge.vodafonebetavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
<GaryvdM> So I downloaded the .deb in windows, and then booted into xubuntu
<GaryvdM> Then find that it needs some depends
<GaryvdM> boot back into windows, download the depends, boot back it xubuntu
<GaryvdM> but I can't install libbonobo2-0 and libbonobo2-common because they depend on each other.
<soldats> aladdinsane, usually in all apps it will only detect a mounted hdd. so in order to have the apps use them properly you need to edit fstab like youve been but you may be entering it in wrong
<GaryvdM> How can I go about installing packages if I don't have internet access on xubuntu?
<soldats> hmm download them to a disk of some sort and install thtat way
<GaryvdM> Thats what I was trying, but I got stuck on libbonobo2-0 and libbonobo2-common because they depend on each other.
<aladdinsane> soldats: no my fstab is correct, as far as i can tell and i have been working on it for 5 hours now so i consider myself a semi fstab expert. And the thing with fstab is that it mounts the drive in a folder, and i want it to show as a drive. I mean it works, as i said, just not as i want it to
<GaryvdM> I have just been dbl clicking on the packages from the filemanager. Is that the correct way?
<soldats> GaryvdM, probly not depending on the filetype you may need to compile
<aladdinsane> soldats: some people though have recommended me to mount it in /media/ or /mnt/ to get around the problem, but as you can see that is what i have done now and the problem is not solved
<soldats> aladdinsane, all drives will be mounted to a folder and will be mounted everytime in the same location.
<soldats> aladdinsane, i mount everything in /media
<soldats> maybe i dont understand what kind of problem you have
<aladdinsane> soldats: my problem is what i described above, what is it not to understand? and yes i know all drives mounts to folders, but why on earth does the drive im mounting showing up as a _drive_ in thunar and nautilus but not in any other applications whatsoever
<soldats> aladdinsane, in fstab you should have the hdd mount to say "/media/hdd1" and give all required permissions for it also you need to have made a folder called hdd1 in your /;media dir
<aladdinsane> soldats: of course i have done that
<soldats> you mean thunar says its called _drive_
<aladdinsane> soldats: my problem is not that it doesn't work, the mount works perfectly, i just want the drive to show up as a drive, u understand what i mean with "show up as a drive" right?
<soldats> what does it show up as
<aladdinsane> if u open nautilus or thunar you have your drives in the left pane
<aladdinsane> same if u open any other application, you see your drives and can choose to navigate down through them
<soldats> ok
<aladdinsane> and as i said, i can see the drive described above in that left pane, in Nautilus and Thunar, but not in any other application
<soldats> thats what mine looks like
<soldats> well if you right click a drive does it say mount
<soldats> or unmount
<aladdinsane> so in every other application i always have to navigate to /media/hdd2/ to get to it
<aladdinsane> it is mounted if thats what you are asking
<soldats> aladdinsane, a lot of apps will only let you navigate that way to your drive and some will show it as a drive without "/medi***"
<aladdinsane> soldats: ok so u mean its perfectly normal to have this "problem"
<soldats> yes the way i was understanding it earlier was wrong of me to do, but now i know what you mean so yes this is normal
<soldats> having the icon for a drive is almost like a symlink and when you click on it it navigates directlyt to where its mounted
<aladdinsane> ok, so the last 5 hours of my life was a total waste then..
<aladdinsane> but why, and how, does the applications show the "File Sytem" then
<soldats> most apps for filesystem use /Desktop or ~/.HOME
<aladdinsane> i cant for the life of it see this as anything but annoying and if not a bug definitely something that must be very easy to fix
<soldats> it very well could be a bug in some apps i prefer them to show up in the laft pane as well but i had to get over it
<aladdinsane> ok, well, its not gonna kill me either, its just that i thought i was doing something wrong and kept working on it..
<soldats> what permissions did you give the drive mount point
<soldats> did you do it as root
<aladdinsane> you mean in fstab or via chmod chown?
<soldats> chmod
<aladdinsane> soldats: i havent used either chmod or chown, i could use it so i didnt bother
<aladdinsane> do i have to do that?
<soldats> well usually you do something like sudo chmod 777 /mount/point to give it permissions for every user im not sure if it will work but it may make some apps see it in a pane window
<soldats> or you dont need to sudo i dont think
<aladdinsane> ok, i'll try it out
<soldats> cause sometimes if you mount as root youll be able to see it but some apps wont be able to see root mounted stuff
<soldats> it may or may not work but its a suggestion i only wish the best for you and if it doesnt work out i apologize
<soldats> it doesnt bother me anymore to type /media/disk
<aladdinsane> no need to appoligize, i appriciate the effort, i couldntr chmod it with out sudo though
<aladdinsane> no, no change
<soldats> ok well that would mean it was root owned so maybe it will show up now after a reboot, well anyways i hope it works but i gotta go maybe ill se you later
<aladdinsane> yea, i'll re-boot later, thnx again, catch ya later
<proteus> burn
<headlong87634> is there a faster browser than the kazehakase that comes with xubuntu?
<headlong87634> or is there a performance guide?
<headlong87634> joejackson posted a command to cut out the splash on bootup so the boot time is faster.
<TheSheep> headlong87634: splash doesn't really make it slower...
<userXubuntu> The option to minimize applications to system tray in Xubuntu/linux, is it relative to the application or can you set it up in the desktop env?
<TheSheep> headlong87634: and xubuntu doesn't come witj kazehakase, it comes with firefox
<headlong87634> uh
<headlong87634> wow
<headlong87634> then what did i download?
<TheSheep> headlong87634: how should I know?
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: the application must support it
<TheSheep> userXubuntu: there are some 'wrappers' that allow you to 'add' it to an application
<headlong87634> no that's a rhetorical question.
<headlong87634> lol
<headlong87634> I have FLUXbuntu
<headlong87634> lol
<headlong87634> I'm sorry.
<TheSheep> xubuntu with flu?
<userXubuntu> theSheep, thanks.
<headlong87634> um. lemme look
<headlong87634> this is my first linux.
<The_Kernel> nice
<headlong87634> no the login screen says fluxbuntu.
<headlong87634> the whole weekend I have been reading xubuntu docs
<The_Kernel> how interesting
<headlong87634> and wondering
<headlong87634> why is mine not the same?
<The_Kernel> my login says Ubuntu, but I'm pretty sure I'm using Xubuntu right now
<TheSheep> headlong87634: happens
<headlong87634> #join fluxbuntu
<headlong87634> worked last time. crap.
<TheSheep> "/join #fluxbuntu"
#xubuntu 2008-12-01
<apadox> knome, it does
<apadox> it did on kde and gnome
<sizzam> is there a way to disable window shade on mousewheel?
<__BSD__> Hey guys, no matter how long i set the screensaver for, (2 hours), the monitor goes off after 5 mins, is there a command line option or something ?
<atarinox> If I needed to reinstall Ubuntu, but wanted to restore all my settings/apps on the new install, can I just save my current /home folder and replace the new one?
<zoredache> atarinox: if you want to save everything, you probably should also backup /etc, and /var
<zoredache> __BSD__: does the monitor have its own powermangment settings perhaps?
<atarinox> zoredache, and do I just replace the folders on the new install?
<atarinox> zoredache: also, if I just copy/paste these folders, will all the hidden files/folders be included?
<__BSD__> no its not that zoredache
<zoredache> atarinox: you would do that for your /home.  the /etc, and /var you probably just will want to save so you can pick and choose what you need
<__BSD__> i only have this issue with xfce
<tegshee> hi all. how to change task list arrange?
<tegshee> in gnome I can move task, in xfce I can not
<tegshee> ?
<tegshee> how to change order of windows in task list?
<quizme_> hello, i want to download the latest of xubuntu (8.10) using a torrent.  which one should i download?  32 bit on or 64 bit one?
<quizme_> it's a new computer
<quizme_> so most likely the 64 bit one ?
<quizme_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.10/release/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<quizme_> is that right?
<kksm19820117> quizme_, I recommend you confirm the architecture first. Which processor are you running?
<quizme_> kksm19820117: honestly i don't know
<quizme_> kksm19820117: let me check
<quizme_> my friend installed xp on my box and i'm trying to get rid of it
<quizme_> he installed a weird version of linux on it
<quizme_> dual book
<quizme_> boot
<quizme_> i think i have to repartition the HD too
<kksm19820117> quizme_< Looks likely, if you want to remove Windows.
<Odd-rationale> if you are not sure, you should probably get the i386 version... as it will also run on 64bit cpapble processors... unless, of course, you know you have a sparcs or powerpc or something...
<kksm19820117> quizme_< Whatever your course of action, first determine whether your system is 32 bit or 64 bit. The market, at least over here in India, seems quite balanced right now.
<quizme_> ohh
<quizme_> ok
<quizme_> in windows xp
<quizme_> how do i check?
<Odd-rationale> uh, i dunno... :|
<quizme_> oh
<Odd-rationale> :P
<quizme_> AMD Athlon(tml) 64X2 Dual
<Odd-rationale> been a long time since i used an xp system...
<quizme_> Core Processor 5000+, 2.6 Ghz , 1.75 GB Ram ,
<kksm19820117> quizme_< 64 bit it is then.
<quizme_> Physical Address Extension
<quizme_> whatever that means
<quizme_> ok
<quizme_> good
<quizme_> then i'm downloading the right one...
<quizme_> thanks
<Odd-rationale> also beware that 64 bit might have some issues with compatibility...
<kksm19820117> quizme_< Lucky you. I have an AMD Athlon 2000XP+ :(
<quizme_> wonderful
<Odd-rationale> as not all apps are ported to 64bit yet... notable flash...
<quizme_> that's what i love
<quizme_> compatability issues
<quizme_> ohh
<quizme_> hmm
<quizme_> that sucks
<quizme_> crap
<quizme_> what should i do then ?
<quizme_> download the 32 bit?
<quizme_> cuz i want to do Flex development
<kksm19820117> Odd-rationale< So flash won't run on a 64bit OS?
<Odd-rationale> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Odd-rationale> kksm19820117: there are work arounds... :P
<Odd-rationale> although, in just the past month, adobe has just released there beta version of 64flash for linux...
<quizme_> odd-rationale: so i have to do some weird stuff to make flash work?
<Odd-rationale> so...
<quizme_> oh
<quizme_> ok
<quizme_> cool
<quizme_> i'll just use the beta version then
<Odd-rationale> quizme_: i'm not exactly sure how it all works right now... but it has been an issue in the past...
<quizme_> odd-rationale: do u mean the Flash Player?  or Flash IDE ?
<Odd-rationale> the flash player, i beleive..
<quizme_> well
<quizme_> i'll risk it
 * kksm19820117 won't part with his 32bit AMD Athlon 1.6GHz + 1GB DDR system very soon - although he wishes he could.
<quizme_> it's kind of lame to have a 64 bit machine and not use it
<Odd-rationale> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/17/168212&from=rss
<Odd-rationale> quizme_: did you read the tinyurl ubottu gave above?
<quizme_> not yet
<quizme_> reading...
<quizme_> it's asking for my credit card
<quizme_> wtf!
<quizme_> j/k
<quizme_>  :)
<Odd-rationale> also, the slashdot article has some info...
<quizme_> bloody hell
<quizme_> i have to do manual stuff
<Odd-rationale> quizme_: if you are new to ubuntu/linux, then i would suggest to start off with the i386 image... when you are more comfortable and are sure this is what you want, then swith over to 64 bit... you will need to reinstall, but... better that way...
<quizme_> no it's ok
<quizme_> i'm sure i want xubuntu
<quizme_> cuz all the guys i know use it
<quizme_> when do u think the biarch thing will be ready for xubuntu ?
<quizme_> within 6 months ?
<Odd-rationale> no idea...
<quizme_> ....
<quizme_> crap
<quizme_> not sure what to do
<quizme_> i think i'll just go for 64 bit
<Odd-rationale> just way the benefits of 64bit against the convenience of 32bit...
<Odd-rationale> s/way/weigh
<quizme_> hmm
<quizme_> yeah
<quizme_> i think 32 bit is the way to go if u put it like that
<Odd-rationale> for different people, it may have different weights...
<quizme_> *sigh*
<Odd-rationale> :P
<quizme_> i'm just going to go 64 bit
<quizme_> what's the performance difference between 32 bit and 64 bit
<quizme_> factor of 2 /
<quizme_> ?
<Odd-rationale> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64bit#32_vs_64_bit
<Odd-rationale> i think it also depends on how well the program is designed to work with the 64 bit architeture
<kksm19820117> quizme_< I'd say you're inclined towards the 64bit. Install it, and try it. If you don't like it, install the 32bit version. Also, you mentioned your friends use it - find out if they have 64bit systems and see how convinient it is.
<Odd-rationale> anyways, gtg... ttyl
<quizme_> odd-rationale: thanks for your help
<quizme_> kksm19820117: I just read the wiki article.  It sounds like a pain.  I think i'm going to use 32 bit.
<quizme_> i'm gonna wait until things have stabilized
<quizme_> i don't want to deal with hardware issues....
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to get x terminal to flash the taskbar when i send it (for instance) a beep through irssi
<ooglebutte> afk that would depend if your terminal of choice has that ability - man xfce4-terminal   might give a clue
<ooglebutte> *afaik even
<slimjimflim> heh
<slimjimflim> ooglebutte, doesn't say jack about it in the man
<ooglebutte> didn't think it would be an option that would be necessary for terminals...
<ooglebutte> xchat flashing the taskbar is the closest I've seen about that
<slimjimflim> yea, that's what i'm going for
<ooglebutte> irssi is meant to be pretty minimal
<slimjimflim> maybe w/ a different terminal emulator
<ooglebutte> there'splenty around
<slimjimflim> well irssi can do it
<ooglebutte> oohh
<slimjimflim> i just say /beep to test it
<Myrtti> the issue is with the task list
<Myrtti> well, the issue would be most easily managed with the task list
<slimjimflim> i just had to do /set bell_beeps = ON
<slimjimflim> myrtti, task list?
<Myrtti> the part of your panel that contains the open windows
<Myrtti> or the list of them
<Myrtti> but actually, now that I think how AWN works... even that wouldn't help
<slimjimflim> o, i'd been calling that the taskbar ;)
<Myrtti> (I've not had coffee yet and it's past noon, sorry)
<slimjimflim> lol
<curly752> gday folks
<slimjimflim> oye
<ooglebutte> !hi | curly752
<ubottu> curly752: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<slimjimflim> wow, your bot is just full of useful facts
<curly752> i still have an annoying webcam problem.... can anyone here throw any light on why the Philips SPC900NC, a very popular webcam, has fallen off the USB vendor ID list?
<TheSheep> curly752: you use v4l?
<curly752> yes i do
<TheSheep> curly752: v4l2 has support for a lot more webcams
<curly752> yes i am aware of that....
<TheSheep> maybe they dropped it in v4l because it's now in v4l2
<TheSheep> just a guess
<curly752> but i downloaded the vendor ID list and somehow my cam has dropped off... to be replaced by a Creative driver....
<curly752> which shouldnt happen
<curly752> i have emailed the RedHat v4l team after speaking to Greg Koah-Hartman, who agres with me
<slimjimflim> myrtti, anyway, i don't think it's the task list's fault cause i've been able to do it w/ firefox and xchat fine
<Myrtti> slimjimflim: yeah...
<curly752> but RedHat hasnt yet replied
<slimjimflim> Myrtti: and i just tried it w/ konsole, and it beeped but didn't flash
<slimjimflim> lemme mess w/ konsole config a sec
<curly752> and even if v4l2 has more cams... surely the cam model is picked up from the vendor ID still?
<TheSheep> curly752: no idea, I suppose you will get more informtion from the v4l team
<curly752> thanks anyways bud.... 'm getting a bruise from banging my head in annoyance lol
<TheSheep> patience grasshopper :)
<curly752> and eyes to match lol
<curly752> ttfn
<ooglebutte> ttfn?
<TheSheep> ta ta for now
<ooglebutte> hehe thnx TheSheep :)
<slimjimflim> it's a british thing
<ooglebutte> little finger in the air sort of thing?
<ooglebutte> :)
<slimjimflim> probably all 5
<ooglebutte> hehe
<dubi> hello
<ooglebutte> dubi: how's xubuntu for you ? :)
<dubi> cool
<dubi> better than ubuntu at least :)
<dubi> though i sometimes miss gnome
<ooglebutte> :) I think it looks good in blue
<dubi> hehehe it does
<dubi> xubuntu has been awesome because it is faster in terms of gui responsiveness
<ooglebutte> there's good work done here!
<dubi> awesome :) glad to see you enthusiastic about it :) anyway do you happen to know a good xfire replacement? for games
<ooglebutte> I use pysol for card games
<ooglebutte> I don't know xfire tho
<dubi> its a program used by other programs (games) to help people find other people playing on a network
<ooglebutte> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dubi> cool thanks :)
<ooglebutte> np
<dubi> are you a developer?
<ooglebutte> far from it - just an end user
<ooglebutte> there's #xubuntu-devel for an oppurtunity to talk to them and the mailing list
<dubi> oh wow... this open source thing really is cool aint it... its becoming a religion
<ooglebutte> I get so much from their work I feel the need to pay some sort of effort back in return
<knome> que?
<dubi> how do you return it?
<knome> who talked 'bout -devel
<knome> dubi, there are many ways: http://xubuntu.com/contribute
<dubi> ummm ooglebutte in particular
<knome> dubi, you're more than welcome to contribute as well ;)
<ooglebutte> hi knome :)
<knome> hello ooglebutte
<dubi> knome thats awesome, i think i will,
<knome> gnaah, i'm hungry
<ooglebutte> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<knome> nope, not gnash ;)
<ooglebutte> err that was for me - sorry
<ooglebutte> it's still beta
<knome> hehe, no problem. :)
<defenceminister>  Does anyone know how to restrict the length of a folder name shown when navigating with console?
<Myrtti> "use zsh"
<Myrtti> *cough*
<Myrtti> sorry
 * dubi hands Myrtti some cough syrup
<knome> Myrtti, suppose bash could do that as well :P
<knome> Myrtti, get your 'rse 'ere, i'm doing some lunch :P
<Myrtti> knome: I was just planning to go to Duo to have some French latte
<knome> nah...
<Myrtti> at Roberts
<knome> this weather sucks
<Myrtti> indeed
<knome> well, back to kitchen :P
<knome> ->
<Mooch> anyone know how to open a iso file
<Myrtti> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Mooch> ah ok so do sudo to open
<Mooch> mountpoint is where U want the file to install at ?
<TheSheep> it's a directory in which all the files will be visible
<Mooch> so would I type 'sudo mount -o loop <filename> <desktop> ? is that correct?
<Myrtti> no
<TheSheep> no, make an empty directory
<TheSheep> and use that
<Myrtti> and replace <mountpoint> with that
<Myrtti> and <filename> with the filename of the iso
<Mooch> I hate to ask a stupid question but how do you create an empty directory
<Myrtti> mkdir
<Mooch> so let me get this straight 'sudo mount *o loop <filename> mkdir?
<Mooch> -o
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> first make a new, empty directory with 'mkdir empty_directory'
<Mooch> ok
<Mooch> then type the command
<TheSheep> then mount your iso at it with 'sudo mount -o loop my_iso_file.iso empty_directory'
<Mooch> ok now I got it
<TheSheep> but I think you can just open the iso file with file roller too
<Mooch> I don't think I have file roller
<TheSheep> !info fileroller
<ubottu> Package fileroller does not exist in intrepid
<TheSheep> !info file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 696 kB, installed size 5832 kB
<Mooch> TheSheep: what would be easier file roller or the command?
<TheSheep> Mooch: just clicking on the file doesn't open it?
<Mooch> I know
<Mooch> file roller doesn't file right?
<Mooch> install*
<TheSheep> it should be installed by default
<Mooch> can I get file roller through 'add applications'
<TheSheep> Mooch: it's already installed
<TheSheep> Mooch: just click on the .iso file, select 'open with' and choose file roller from the list
<TheSheep> Mooch: it's called 'Archive manager', sorry
<Mooch> but thats just it, it doesn't give me the option of chossing archive manager
<Mooch> only bittorrent
<TheSheep> Mooch: right-click, select from menu 'open with other application'
<TheSheep> why would you open .iso files with a bittorrent? are you sure it's not a .torrent file?
<Mooch> its a torrent file I downloaded
<Mooch> when I use bittorrent I get the following error
<Mooch> hang on while it loads up
<Mooch> 'the format of this archive is not recognized'
<ladanz> hi knome
<Mooch> what does this mean The Sheep
<ladanz> hi @ all
<TheSheep> Mooch: it means that it's a torrent file, not an iso file
<TheSheep> you have to download the iso file using bittorrent
<ladanz> can someone give me the catchphrase for a nice video editiong tool for *ubuntu
<TheSheep> torrent files are just 'links' to the files
<TheSheep> ladanz: kino
<ladanz> is it kde?
<TheSheep> no
<ladanz> thanks, i will try it!
<TheSheep> ladanz: look at medibuntu application list, there are more
<Mooch> The Sheep so what do I need to do? I downloaded the torrent thninking it was the file but since its not what next
<TheSheep> Mooch: open transmission, and drag the torrent file into it
<TheSheep> Mooch: it will download the right file then
<Mooch> ok
<Mooch> wheres transmission
<TheSheep> under network
<Mooch> ok
<Mooch> dont see it
<Mooch> ummm any other place
<TheSheep> what version of xubuntu is that?
<Mooch> dapper drake
<TheSheep> that's ancient
<TheSheep> you should be able to add it via add applications
<Mooch> ok let me try that
<knome> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<knome> uh...
<knome> well it's a LTS:)
<Mooch> hey knome
<ladanz> kino plays my .ogv file incredible fast, is this default, or is it just me?
<TheSheep> it didn't have a torrent client yet, and used xarchiver for archive management
<Mooch> talking to The sheep about the torrent I downloaded
<Mooch> I got Xubuntu 8.04 alnternate but its a torrent
<TheSheep> Mooch: you can also download the iso directly
<TheSheep> Mooch: the same place where you got the torrent
<knome> hello Mooch.
<Mooch> problem is my connection is not exactly stable
<TheSheep> Mooch: but once you have it, you don't want to open it, you want to burn it to a disk
<knome> Mooch, have you already downloaded it?
<knome> Mooch, or is it the *torrent* file
<Mooch> the torrent knome
<knome> ok, so you don't want to open it in archive manager but transmission/other torrent client
<knome> you need to get the *real* iso before you can burn it to a cd
<knome> TheSheep, was updating from 6.06 to 8.any supported anymore?
<TheSheep> knome: should be, updating between all lts version should be supported, afaik
<TheSheep> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mooch> I'm confused whats the purpose of downloading the torrent?
<knome> Mooch, you don't need to download it, if you want to upgrade
<knome> Mooch, you can just upgrade
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.10%20or%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<knome> Mooch, see the link TheSheep just pasted
<Mooch> knome tell me how to upgrade
<TheSheep> actually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<knome> Mooch, ^ the last one
<Mooch> ok give me a sec
<Mooch> ok
<Mooch> so upgrading is the best way to go
<TheSheep> dunno, never done it
<Mooch> its telling me I have to apply all updates before upgrading that true knomw and The Sheep
<knome> Mooch, yes.
<Mooch> ok I was trying to avoid that but it may pay off in the long run
<knome> yes
<knome> you should always install updates
<Mooch> knome let me ask you something when I download anything with cupsys it kills my modem driver why
<Mooch> or my modem
<knome> no idea
<knome> it really shouldn't
<knome> are you on a modem connection?
<Mooch> yeah
<knome> ok, so can you get the connection up again after you've installed cupsys?
<vidd> cupsys is the network printing
<Mooch> no it takes out the modem
<vidd> Mooch, did you manually install the modem drivers?
<Mooch> yeah its weird but i talk to someone about it he told me that updates or anything related to printing can cause my modem  to not be recognized
<Mooch> yep
<Mooch> hey vidd haven't seen U in a while
<vidd> Mooch, how did you manually install the modem drivers?
<knome> i have to go now.
<knome> see you guys later.
<Mooch> later knome talk to U later
<Mooch> vidd went to pctel website forgot the name and used the commands there
<Mooch> it was a real pain
<Mooch> since dapper is so old some key components I had to install manually to get my modem driver to work
<vidd> dapper "so old" .... heh...thats amusing
<vidd> considering that windows xp was almost 7 years old before vista
<vidd> Mooch, anyway....
<vidd> do you have the restricted drivers enabled?
<Mooch> yeah xp is still better in my opinion
<Mooch> vidd where do I check that
<vidd> Mooch, i hope you mean "better then vista", and not "better then linux"
<Mooch> oh yeah of course I love linux
<Mooch> linux is the king of all
<vidd> Applications->system->Hardware Drivers
<Mooch> ok give me a sec
<Mooch> hey vidd I have the xfce menu I don't see applications
<vidd> that is the applications menu
<Mooch> don't see hardware drivers
<Mooch> hang ona minute vidd
<Mooch> ok back
<Mooch> the hardware drivers where is that located
<Mooch> vidd is it uner systme or............
<vidd> yes...at least it should be
<vidd> it might be listed as "restricted drivers"
<Mooch> hmm give a sec let me see
<Mooch> In gnome u can everything u need on xfce its almost like everything is hid
<Mooch> find*
<vidd> Mooch, in terminal type "jockey-gtk"
<sinbox> gethostbyname error    << on 7.10     <<  any idea why this might be?
<Mooch> ok
<vidd> sinbox, is 7.10 even supported?
<Myrtti> vidd: yes it is
<Myrtti> non-lts' get 18 months
 * vidd sucks at math as well as spelling =]
<Mooch> vidd it failed
<sinbox> well, I'm loathe to upgrade as I have lots of stuff I compiled and am not sure it's going to work if I move up to 8.04
<vidd> sinbox, what were you trying to do?
<Mooch> my spelling isn't that great either
<sinbox> trying to run darkice to stream, apparently this is possibly an /etc/hohsts error vidd
<sinbox> /etc/hosts*
<vidd> sinbox, sounds like a DNS issue to me
<vidd> sinbox,  do "nslookup [sightname]
<vidd> does it resolve?
<vidd> Mooch, file not found?
<sinbox> yes it resolves vidd
<Mooch> vidd failed to run
<vidd> Mooch, apt-get autoremove --purge it then apt-get install it
<vidd> sinbox, so is this error you get from terminal? firefox? some other app?
<sinbox> trying to start darkice from terminal, I actually built this one from source
<Mooch> vidd it doesn't exit
<Mooch> exist
<Mooch> geese my spelling is terrible today
<vidd> Mooch, that would explain why it failed to load =]
<Mooch> yeah didn't read the entire message
<vidd> sinbox, what is wrong with the version in the repo's?
<Mooch> let me see if I can find my drivers
<vidd> Mooch, i know they had restricted drivers in dapper back in the day....
<sinbox> only streams ogg/vorbis and my listeners are [deleted expletive]
<Mooch> ok
<vidd> Mooch, but i dont know what the app was called back then
<Mooch> strange though when anything related to printing it takes my modem down for the count
<Mooch> I wish I had the moulah to get me an external modem
<vidd> sinbox, can you telnet the hostname on the needed port? (this checks for firewalling issues)
<sinbox> erm, would this be something along the lines of: telnet [hostname] [port] ??
<vidd> Mooch, your modem is the network....cups accesses your network...
<vidd> sinbox, yes
<Mooch> why does it kill my modem though
<vidd> sinbox, you asked b4 i could examplize it =]
<Mooch> I don't do much printing
<sinbox> it connected without a hitch vidd
<vidd> Mooch, because you have a hack-up driver
<sinbox> DarkIce: TcpSocket.cpp:224: gethostbyname error [110]
<sinbox> is the full error message I get in terminal vidd
<Mooch> what do U mean hack up
<vidd> Mooch, you most likely have what is called a "winModem
<vidd> 95% of dial-up modems are winmodems
<vidd> winmodems, as you can expect, dont play nice with linux so the drivers are pretty much hacked up code
<Mooch> I figured that I hope I am able to get drivers beyond xubuntu 8.10
<Mooch> if not it will external modem for me
<vidd> there is a winmodem driver out there somewhere that jockey will auto-locate for you and install
<vidd> sinbox, has this ever worked?
<sinbox> D'oh!
<sinbox> just found my mistake, put me instocks and throw rotten vegetables at me if you want
<Mooch> oh really tell me
<vidd> sinbox, fat fingers?
<sinbox> typolexia in my config file :)
<sinbox> now working here: http://hopefull.spc.org:8010/wirelessfm.m3u
 * sinbox jumps for joy
<vidd> sinbox, told ya it sounded like a dns issue =]
<sinbox> all I need to do now is work out why the bloody thing would not build on 8.04, I guess I should redownload the whole package on the other machine
<vidd> sinbox, if you compiled from source, why not make it a .deb?
<sinbox> well, I used checkinstall so it did make a deb ;-)
<sinbox> guess i could just use that on the other machine
<Mooch> brb vidd making something to eat
<sinbox> but I first need to make sure it has everything installed on it, or will the deb make sure all the dependencies are satisfied and tell me if they are not?
<vidd> sinbox, thats exactly why ya make the deb =]
<sinbox> ok I'll do this then, thanks vidd
<Mooch> ok vidd this doesn't make any sense to me a external modem cost $90 and an internal at$80 both work with linux
<vidd> 80$ for an internal modem!?!
<Mooch> yep has a controller built in
<vidd> go to walmart and get the 29.95 external modem
<Myrtti> insane
<Mooch> might as well
<knome> Myrtti, well they live at states
<knome> ;P
<Myrtti> atleast not in Australia...
<knome> so what's wrong with it?
<knome> ok , have to go
<Mooch> I went to this computer place and ask if they carried a linux modem and they pointed out the $80 modem
<Mooch> knome U must be working today
<Mooch> tell me more about jockey-gtk vidd it finds drivers for my modem?
<Mooch> vidd how does jockey-gtk work
<ValentineXX> any xubuntu user therE?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> everyone uses fedora :)
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> ValentineXX, what assistance do you need?
<ValentineXX> what is fedora?
<ValentineXX> vidd: me just installed xubuntu :D
<TheSheep> ValentineXX: nevermind, I was just joking
<vidd> ValentineXX, it is a red hat-based linux distro
<ValentineXX> its fast on my slow pc :D
<vidd> its fast on fast pc's too =]
<vidd> wb Mooch
<ValentineXX> vidd: :P
<Mooch> vidd tell me about jockey-gtk
<vidd> Mooch, it is a tool to locate and load drivers
<ValentineXX> my sounds are not working with xubuntu
<Mooch> really tell me how does it work in terms of modem drivers
<vidd> it finds them and installs them
<vidd> there really isnt that much else to it
<ValentineXX> where are my windows partitions in xubuntu?
<Mooch> ok I will keep that in mind if and when another dis. of Xubuntu
<Mooch> is released
<Mooch> vidd heres question me and knome were trying to figure out I have a launcher called Mailwatcher have u used it before?
<vidd> Mooch, nope
<vidd> ValentineXX, did you activate them during your install?
<vidd> or did you use the "auto" partitioning?
<ValentineXX> vidd: i just installed xubuntu over gnome
<ValentineXX> in my ubuntu few minutes before they were fine
<vidd> ValentineXX, then you should see them in thunar
<vidd> (or...just launch natilus)
<ValentineXX> vidd: ok
<ValentineXX> vidd: where is thunar?
<vidd> application->accessories->thunar
<Mooch> vidd MailWatcher has a log and under the log it says a connection was requested but gnutls was not initialised U know what that might mean?
<ValentineXX> Why i get this error message while when i am trying to unlock shared folders function http://www.plurkpix.com/pix/aE3.png
<vidd> Mooch, no...as i said...never used it
<ValentineXX> mooch :D hahaha
<ValentineXX> vidd: in file manager i am unable to see my partitions
<ValentineXX> vidd: i have not restarted my PC after i downloaded xubuntu through ubuntu
<vidd> ValentineXX,  try to reboot
<ValentineXX> vidd: i am lazy
<ValentineXX> :(
<Mooch> vidd what is gnutls used for
<vidd> Mooch, no clue
<Mooch> I'll ask knome when he comes back
<Mooch> vidd but I do appreciate U shedding some light on my modem issue that was a brain scratcher for me
<ValentineXX> vidd: still i am unable to see my drives of windows
<ValentineXX> bad-wire: hi
<knome> !gnutls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutls
<knome> !info gnutls
<ubottu> Package gnutls does not exist in intrepid
<Mooch> knome mailwatcher still don't work after the install I did
<bad-wire> hi ValentineXX
<Mooch> I thought it could have been my settings with the servers
<knome> ok so have you set the account in both Evolution and Mailwatcher?
<Mooch> yeah
<knome> you have still 6.06?
<bad-wire> thanks vidd the deb install worked fine on here
<Mooch> yeah
<knome> Mooch, suppose you should upgrade first
<knome> Mooch, and then see if the bugs are already fixed
<knome> Mooch, you were upgrading, right?
<bad-wire> now to reinstall fluxbox  >:-)
<Mooch> knome I really need to U must be at work
<knome> Mooch, well i am at work yes ;)
<knome> Mooch, just have some free time now
<Mooch> yeah I am off today
<Mooch> tg*
<knome> Mooch, so have you already started upgrading?
<Mooch> I am in the process of doing that now
<knome> ok, great.
<knome> let me know when it's finished
<Mooch> I will gonna need some help with 8.04 and a program I want to install
<knome> Mooch, if you don't have an old computer, i suggest you should upgrade to 8.10 after upgrading to 8.04
<knome> Mooch, even if that takes time and kind of also is a risk, you're upgrading now anyway
<Mooch> knome I gotta add some more ram
<Mooch> I'm running at 128mb so U can imagine how sluggish my system can run at times
<knome> ah!
<knome> definitely
<knome> can you buy it today? ;)
<ValentineXX> hi i am a xubuntu user
<ValentineXX> mooch for me its slow at 256 :-s
<knome> hello ValentineXX
<Mooch> I'm gonna call around and see who carries it because its the pc100 series is very old
<knome> Mooch, yeah. good luck :)
<likemindead> Hello, all.
<ValentineXX> likemindead: hi
<ValentineXX> knome: do u also use xubuntu?
<likemindead> Might a pose a quick wireless question?
<Mooch> yep gonna need it
<knome> ValentineXX, yes.
<knome> likemindead, sure
<likemindead> :)
<Mooch> ValentineXX: ur running 256 and still slow?
<knome> 256 can be slow also yes, depends on what you are running
<ValentineXX> Mooch: yes when i open more than two app same time
<likemindead> I just acquired an old Dell Latitude C610 and everything is working great, save one hiccup.
<knome> Mooch, i suggest 512 at minimum
<ValentineXX> i cannot run firefox + pidgin same time it hangs
<knome> i have 4G and even i experience slowyness sometimes ;))
<ValentineXX> 2.0 processor
<ValentineXX> knome: :))
<likemindead> I will see a WIFI network, but said network will be WPA and that's not an option when I try to connect with Network Manager.
<knome> so it really depends on what you are doing
<likemindead> It'll only show WEP.
<likemindead> ?
<knome> likemindead, have you done a normal installation?
<likemindead> I have.
<ValentineXX> I have added system load monitor at my panel :)
<knome> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mooch> knome 512 on this board is max so yeah that is what I plan on doing. I really need another board when I have the cash
<knome> likemindead, it should work OOTB, but check that link ^
<likemindead> Okay. Will do.
<knome> Mooch, just buy a completely new PC ;)
<likemindead> I've connected to a WEP network at my folks' house.
<likemindead> It's just WPA that I'm not seeing in the GUI.
<Mooch> I love this case I hate to throw it away but I might consider that too
<knome> ok i have to go
<ValentineXX> xubuntu xubuntu xubuntu!!!!!!!
<Mooch> knome I love tinkering with pcs but not the modem part:-P
<Mooch> ValentineXX: ever since I installed xubuntu I have been enjoying its superb
<likemindead> Definitely Xfce, FTW.
<likemindead> :D
<Mooch> stable and to me seems to run faster than widnows
<ValentineXX> Mooch: me switched from gnome to it :D running nice
<likemindead> Thanks folks. Adios.
<Mooch> I mean there's some commands and what have you to learn but its worth the time
<generalsnus> Hi
<vidd> hello generalsnus
<generalsnus> I have 2 computers running xubuntu 8.10.. they both mount /home from a NFS server. and user authenticate against ldap.  if i make a new user in ldap and log in with that user from comp 1, the home dir is created like: /home/remote/NEWUSER  but if i logon a new user from the other comp, it creates: /home/remote/newuser    why is one made in capitals?
<generalsnus> anyone?
<vidd> generalsnus, so this is your senario: you log into ldap and add user jones......you go to comp one, it makes /home/remote/JONES .... you sudo rm -Rf /home/remote/JONES .... you log in from comp 2 and it makes /home/remote/jones ?
<generalsnus> yes, well i made 2 new users.. and the one comp allways makes the new /home in capitals
<generalsnus> ive tried plenty of times
<vidd> generalsnus, can you run the above test?
<generalsnus> yes, ive delted the home folder many times
<xxploit> question, when I disable the bootsplash and set concurrency=shell in /etc/init.d/rc my console output is doubled on the screen. This is only so when I use concurrency=shell, when its default at concurrency=none then all text is printed only once as it should be. Any suggestions?
<generalsnus> if i rename the /home/JONES to /jones i can log on to that  from the one computer.. but not the other.. and vice versa if its in capitals
<vidd> xxploit, set it up as none?
<xxploit> vidd: shell seems to be faster, supposedly taking advantage of dual cores etc?
<vidd> xxploit, yes....its so fast its writting double....=]
<generalsnus> vidd: and yes, the other computer makes /home/jones
<xxploit> lol
<vidd> xxploit, i dunno
<vidd> generalsnus, is LDAP on a linux box or a windows box?
<generalsnus> windows, but i gotta admit i was dumbing down the scenario a little..   i actually  have a w2k3 with AD for authentication .. and 100 thinclient xubuntu computers, all makes /home/smallletters   and 1 xubuntu desktop install, wich authenticates aswell, but makes /home/CAPITALS..
<generalsnus> everytime ive presented this scenario, i never get any help ;P
<vidd> the issue is that your desktop is passing all capps
<generalsnus> oh?
<vidd> yes....check the configurations for your system .....
<generalsnus> yes.. if i knew what config to check
<vidd> ill bet you dollars to donuts, that when you start typing, the cap lock key is on
<generalsnus> er..no.. not as simple as that
<vidd> windows LDAP user names are not case sensitive
<generalsnus> at login and everything capslock is off
<generalsnus> problem is that the xubuntu makes the new /home/username in caps
<generalsnus> nothing to do with ldap i think.. since AD cant control such things.. it only authenticates, and the xubuntu makes my new home
<generalsnus> as told by fstab,  /home is on a remote  machine(plain fileserver)
<vidd> since the desktop is using a different protocol to connect (its not using ltsp, its using a different setup...cant remember exactly what it is)
<generalsnus> so you mean, evenif it dosent show, xubuntu is sending my login name with capitals?
<vidd> it is accessing the windows storage device and having windows write the home directory....
<vidd> windows ALWAYS makes file names all caps
<vidd> *file folders*
<vidd> and THAT is what is causing your issue
<generalsnus> no,, /home is on a ubuntu server..  wich has no connection to the windos server at all
<vidd> it dont matter WHAT its ON.....it matters WHAT SYSTEM is creating it
<vidd> your LDAP is on a windows machine
<vidd> that is passing all caps
<vidd> the ltsp are passing lower case
<generalsnus> ok, then i understand
<vidd> because the LDAP say"you can pass" to the ltsp's, the logins are passed unmolested.....
<vidd> the desktop is told by LDAP "Let me get you there" and so the desktop passes the info to the windows server, the windows server passes the info on to the /home drive
<vidd> in the Applications->Settings->Login.....
<vidd> you will find where you need to make your changes
<vidd> the security tab
<vidd> then "Configure X Server"
<vidd> uncheck Logins are handled by this computer
<vidd> and you SHOULD be ok
<vidd> generalsnus, ^^^^
<generalsnus> ok.. trying this now. gimme a sec :)
<JFM> hey everyone, I wonder if anyone feels like helping me solve an unusual problem ;)
<vidd> JFM, go ahead
<JFM> I installed a program a while ago and one of it's deps wa s hpklinux-utils
<JFM> the package failed to install, and I eventually gave up with the program and uninstalled the lot
<JFM> however the hplinux-utils is still trying to install, it auto-selects itself every time I install anything, and it's failure is breaking other things
<JFM> if I remove the repository it came from it breaks apt entirely
<JFM> it isn't required as a dependency for *anything*
<JFM> very strange - any idea how I can get rid of it?
<JFM> i've tried grabbing the original deb and using dpkg, i've tried force removing it (but it's not installed)
<JFM> I get the following error on attempt at removing the package - "E: hpklinux-utils: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should"
<JFM> ...attempt to re-install it first
<vidd> JFM, sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<JFM> that just asks me to install this package
<JFM> except that it doesn't install :(
<vidd> JFM, humor me
<JFM> lots of errors
<JFM> most important seems to be:
<JFM> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/hpklinux-utils_3.08.02-1_all.deb (--unpack): there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up
<vidd> good....pastebin them for me
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JFM> no bother 2 secs
<JFM> yeah don't worry I'm fine with pastebin
<vidd> =]
<generalsnus> vidd: I made that change on the Desktop computer now, but it still creates capital /homes
<JFM> i've been using linux for about 5yrs, but i was on rpm based distros until now
<JFM> not used to deb errors ;)
<vidd> generalsnus, basically what is happening is that ldap is screwing you over.....
<vidd> if ldpa was on a linux box, im sure this would not happen
 * vidd does not know the specifics of the difference between the ltsp login and gdm
<generalsnus> i guess so, but thats no option here :/ as we get userinfo and other stuff from a main server
<JFM> http://pastebin.com/dfe08104
<vidd> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<JFM> net here is being slow apologies for wait
<vidd> !edubuntuhandbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<JFM> vidd, I'm going to try forcing an install of the old version....
<vidd> JFM, no...sudo apt-cache clear
<JFM> k
<vidd> then update && dist-upgrade
<JFM> do you mean apt-get clean?
<vidd> no...apt-cache clear
<JFM> E: Invalid operation clear
<vidd> the issue is your cache says "we need this" and you dont
<vidd> hrm
<JFM> Linux asrschedule 2.6.24-21-generic / xubuntu hardy
<vidd> no...apt-cache dump (?)
<vidd> generalsnus, all roads point to the issue being your desktop is a desktop and not an lstp =\
<JFM> that's printing a very long list of dependencies ;)
<vidd> generalsnus, can you choose ltsp from the sessions menu on that system?
<vidd> JFM, im an idiot....you were right.....apt-get clean
<JFM> ;)
<JFM> right at upgrade it's still asking for hpklinux-utils....
<JFM> i'll let it download the rest of them tho
<JFM> at this point I wish i could just hand edit the database
<JFM> hmm I might be able to edit /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<JFM> if I can find and remove the entry then just remove the rep and never mention it again ;)
<JFM> btw this is supposed to be a sound card driver, I installed it as part of a radio scheduling system....
<JFM> but I never needed the driver
<JFM> but their rep insisted I install that as well, even though it's not a requirement of the app to run
<JFM> so I think it dies because I don't have the SC
<generalsnus> vidd: dosent seem so, just a newly installed desktop, seems the choices are xfce session/xclient script
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> does anybody know if it's posible to download xubuntu 8.10 dvd images ? i found none yet
<JFM> vidd, http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6189969 < maybe this might work?
<JFM> remove /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<JFM> then sudo apt-get install -f && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<generalsnus> vidd: where is the config file that is used, when i pressed the "Configure X Server" button? /etc/x11/xsession?
<charlie-tca> amundsen: as far as I know, there are no dvd images for xubuntu yet. All the images should be
<charlie-tca> available from http://xubuntu.org/get
<JFM> the config file is /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<generalsnus> JFM: that cant be.. its was a bunch of options regarding logon and such
<JFM> oh right.
<JFM> might be xdm, gdm or kdm depending on which is used
<JFM> most likely gdm
<JFM> 2 secs i'll see if I can look
<JFM> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<JFM> stuff like AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<JFM> that what you were after?
<generalsnus> will have a look
<JFM> can anyone think of an obvious binary editor?
<JFM> ah installed ghex2
<vidd> generalsnus, sorry...im at work and was on a call.....
<vidd> generalsnus, the "configure X server" SHOULD be editing your /etc/gdm.conf
<vidd> */etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<vidd> */etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<vidd> and your desktop is using xdmcp
<vidd> dunno what the ltsp's are using
<vidd> generalsnus, you there?
<generalsnus> yes
<generalsnus> on work myself :P
<vidd> check here: http://akgeeks.net/ltsp-w2k3
<vidd> looks like you need rdesktop installed on your desktop machine
<generalsnus> well, then the Desktop machine is usless.. we wanted like 20 desktop machines, with xubuntu installed loaclly, and authenticate against w2k3 server
<generalsnus> to take off some workload
<juanantonio_> Vidd, I am here with alternate CD
<vidd> juanantonio, im here
<juanantonio_> Ok, thanks. Install normal
<generalsnus> damn.. there must be a way of getting the desktop to create smallletter /homes.. or atlest use /home/newuser...   we have like 50 students that are gonna use those new desktop computers..they allready have home folders like /home/user, i guess its same difficulties to make the computers use /home in lowercase as there problems creating in lowercase
<juanantonio_> Mmm, nothing appear, but PC is not blocked, dash and WiFi light PCMICIA are flashing
<juanantonio> I think I am going to Ctrl+Alt+Del
<generalsnus> strange tho.. the ltsp server is only a normal xubuntu install, wich we installed ltsp on... if i authenticate from that server.. login locally to the server with domain user/pass.. home is created in lowercase
<generalsnus> and btw.. we use Likewise-open for the authentication/domain join
<vidd> generalsnus, thats what i was saying...your ldap is the issue
<vidd> did you install rdesktop on this computer you want to log in with?
<juanantonio> Vidd, I restarted and everything is going on, it is checking CD ROM
<juanantonio> and I have already selected spanish keyboard
<generalsnus> yeah, ive installed rdesktop
<juanantonio> vidd, It says detecting drives
<juanantonio> And I am now partitioning. How must I do it to overwrite SuSE? Manual?
<generalsnus> vidd: the link you posted.. im sorry, but i dont understand how rdesktop is gonna solve my problem..
<Algabe> Hi all...
<Algabe> Engligsh, Spanish or Italian ?
<juanantonio> This chat's in English
<Algabe> ok's
<Algabe> My English is Bad (LoL) xD
<vidd> juanantonio, sorry....was away....
<juanantonio> No problem, men
<juanantonio> So I wanted to overwrite SuSE and make another partition for /home
<juanantonio> I refresh your memory so that you can help me properly ;)
<JFM> rv
<JFM> vidd, may have got it....
<JFM> I created a dummy package that provided the same details
<JFM> when I did that it told me that it was failing to run the exit script on the old package
<JFM> and couldn't find the same script on the new one
<JFM> THEN i went into the old script and just made it return success and exit 0
<JFM> i.e. deleted all the contents
<JFM> that seems to have done it
<JFM> but that was an *insane* fix
<JFM> right
<JFM> that's fixed
<JFM> at last!
<JFM> so i'm off to restart the pc for the kernel upgrade
<JFM> g'night!
<vidd> juanantonio, you want to remove all partitions except swap and the xp partition
<juanantonio> Yes, that's it. I have manual partition screen, here says 1 is NTFS, 5 swap and 6 reiserfs
<vidd> then you want to create a / partition with either 10% or 6GB (whichever is greater) and  either split the rest between /var and /home, or just make the rest /home (depending on if you are going to be running servers)
<vidd> so remove 6
<Algabe> the version of xubuntu 8,10 trai support for video cards intel?
<juanantonio> Running servers? No, I am not. I am just using Xubuntu in this PC when I am fed up with XP
<juanantonio> I select 6 then
<vidd> choose "delete partition"
<vidd> then select the free space
<vidd> set it to 10% or 6GB (whichever is greater)
<juanantonio> Yeah. I have Create, partition, show info
<vidd> it should auto-set it to /
<juanantonio> vidd, So I select Create, isn't it?
<Algabe> the version of xubuntu 8,10 trai support for video cards intel? yes or not ?
<vidd> intel cards have always worked in linux
<Algabe> thanks vidd !!
<juanantonio> Vidd, sorry, I have create a new partition, Auto-partition free space
<juanantonio> Which one must I select?
<vidd> create partition
<juanantonio> ok
<juanantonio> Ah, I have here percentage as you told. So if I select more space than I had in this partition, it shlud take it from NTFS
<vidd> no...you CANT take any space ntfs
<juanantonio> Ok. Once it is installed, I will be able to change size, or won't I?
<vidd> juanantonio, you may be able to do so...but i will not be able to assist with it
<vidd> on another not....
<vidd> *note....
<juanantonio> Ok
<vidd> if you go into the xp partition, you can set it to mount that partition, and your xubuntu install will be able to see it
 * vidd would set the mount point to /windows
<juanantonio> So I go to windows and add some free space to that one we have
<juanantonio> is this what you mean?
<generalsnus> vidd: ive read trough the guide you linked, but i cant see how a remote desktop, would help me with those homedirs
<vidd> juanantonio, no...just set it to use the partition
<vidd> if you "make free space" you will lose all the data there
<vidd> generalsnus, unfortunantly...its outside my scope of experience.....
<vidd> but it must have something to do with the desktop using gdm to log in rather then rdesktop to log in
<juanantonio> I am in XP partition. I have "use as: no use", "boot mark: activated", "change size". What must I do?
<vidd> juanantonio, if you "change size" i cant say what will happen......
<vidd> juanantonio, if you change "use as" to "yes", then your post-install xubuntu will be able to read/write to the drive without having to configure fstab to auto-mount the windows partition
<Algabe> cu later all :D
<juanantonio> Ok, thanks for the explanation. I must mark "Use as yes", and exit
<vidd> well...not "Must" but "recommended"
<vidd> =]
<juanantonio> Ok, hehehe
<juanantonio> How to use it. I mark NTFS, or anything else?
<vidd> juanantonio, you set it to "use-Yes"
<vidd> thats it
<vidd> change nothing else
<juanantonio> I have pressed Use, and another menu appears, showing Filesystems and the title "How to use this partition"
<juanantonio> Ok, NTFS, isn't it?
<vidd> should be
<vidd> juanantonio, you should not have to change ANYTHING on that page
<juanantonio> Vidd: Yes, now this partition says "Use-ntsf", "Mount point: none", "Boot mark: activated"
<vidd> mount point needs to be set.....
<vidd> i recommend /windoes (or /WINDOWS)
<vidd> (spelled correctly of course!)
<juanantonio> Yes, it is in the options
<vidd> thats it for that partition
<juanantonio> And now we go then to Reiser partition
<vidd> once your done, you should have 4 partitions:
<vidd> swap, /windows, / and /home
<juanantonio> Ok. So from free space, I need to prepare / and /home partitions
<juanantonio> and I am done
<vidd> make the reiser partition into free space....then yes
<juanantonio> Create a new partition or Autopartition
<vidd> create new
<juanantonio> Ok
<juanantonio> All I have in this moment is 2.9 Gb, I will resize as you told me up to 6 Gb, no problem
<juanantonio> so I press Continue
<vidd> juanantonio, you CANT make it bigger!
<vidd> did you remove the reiser partition?
<juanantonio> I have made it free space
<vidd> how big is the free space?
<juanantonio> 2.9, the previous size of SuSE / Reiser partition
<vidd> (in other words, how big is the xp partition, the swap partition, and the free space (at this point there should be no other partitions
<vidd> juanantonio, you had suse on only 2.9 GB???????
<vidd> (isnt the kernel bigger then that?)
<juanantonio> XP is 36,9 Gb, 371 Mb Swap, and this free space we want Ext3 or Reiser 2.9
<juanantonio> No, I had SuSE 10 almost a year unupdated, that is why
<juanantonio> Yes, I had it there. In that moment I hardly had space, now with this PC, I would have made another installation
<juanantonio> vidd: so I tell this to continue with this little size; do I?
<generalsnus> umm.. would the variable for homedir-template  /%D/%U/    help if i changed user to %u instead of %U ?
<PupUserc38dca> hi
<PupUserc38dca> someone spanish?
<dcolish> generalsnus: what's the program that's using those macros values?
<vidd> !es | PupUserc38dca
<ubottu> PupUserc38dca: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PupUserc38dca> gracias
<PupUserc38dca> !gracias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias
<PupUserc38dca> xd
<vidd> generalsnus, yes...use the lowercase "u" (cant hurt any) =]
<GreedyB> my sounds keeps dying in Xubuntu.. how could I reset it?
<juanantonio> vidd: Are we on again?
<vidd> juanantonio, i would recomend that you use the entire free space.....
<vidd> 2.9 GB isnt alot of space
<vidd> spliting it up between / and /home is not a good idea
<vidd> actually...i would think you need more space than that to install
<juanantonio> Ok, all the free space unallocated for /
<vidd> yes
<vidd> and dont worry about making a /home partition
<vidd> but in the future, i would recommend getting a larger drive!
<juanantonio> But this free space is 2.9, that is why I told you about taking some free space from XP partition
<vidd> juanantonio, and i told you i dont know how to do that
 * vidd is not going to guess about something that can potentially frag your /xp partition!
<juanantonio> Ok. So we use 2.9 G free space
<dcolish> vidd: he should just get rid of the xp partition :)
<juanantonio> Ok, hehehe, no problem, sir. Thanks much for your help. We keep on
<vidd> dcolish, i think he needs it
<dcolish> thats a bummer
<vidd> juanantonio, do you actuall NEED the xp partition (or any data on it?
<juanantonio> Hehehe, dcolish, yes. But I need to finish transferring all my data to this PC from the other one
<juanantonio> Yes, but I have almost 9 G of free space there
<vidd> juanantonio, id finish the transfer before installing then!
<dcolish> yeah totally, always backup when messing with partitions
<juanantonio> So I can make discard changes in this Install menu and everything will be as it was
<vidd> juanantonio, yes
<vidd> juanantonio, or simply reboot
<juanantonio> No, no, yeah, I made discard changes and everything is as it was...but in one thing
<juanantonio> tanks to vidd, I have learned to do it, hehehe ;)
<juanantonio> Thanks a lot, maybe if I find again Partition Magic (it was at home), I can resize XP so as to have 6 or even 9 G of free space for Xubuntu
<juanantonio> Last question, my friends. What's best swap space if I hace 1 Gb RAM?
<vidd> juanantonio, swap is best set to 2xRAM
<juanantonio> So, I will set 2 G, is that correct
<juanantonio> ?
<juanantonio> Thanks a lot again, I am so new but I really want to go away from Windows' hands
<vidd> juanantonio, then i would recommend that you get the data off the windows partition you need to keep, and then use the entire dive to install xubuntu =]
<generalsnus> dcolish: its likewise-open
<juanantonio> vidd, thanks for everything
<dcolish> generalsnus: sorry i use openldap and pam
<dcolish> it looks like you need to honor the windows style '\' in the syntax
<generalsnus> what do you mean?
<generalsnus> mydomain\username when logging in? im doing that..if thats what you mean
<vidd> generalsnus, did you set that script to use the lowercase u?
<generalsnus> heh, i managed to feck up, while editing gdm file.. anyhow.. it was better to reformat..and have a fresh install.. will try that when its done in some minutes
<vidd> generalsnus, if the gdm is the only thing foobar'd, simply "sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> you want to re-install xubuntu-desktop to get everything that gets wiped out when you remove gdm =]
<vidd> generalsnus, but if your doing a fresh install....simply "fresh install" the ltsp client!
<generalsnus> well, good to know for next time i screw up :P
<generalsnus> its not the ltsp client.. its a fat-client.. full install
<vidd> generalsnus, did you already format the partitions on the fresh install?
<generalsnus> install is allmost finished..hehe
<generalsnus> and yes, i did a format
<vidd> generalsnus, i know the fat-client is not playing nice....
<vidd> that is why i say set it up as a thin client =]
<generalsnus> yeah, i could.. but what good are all the nice hardware we bought then :P
<vidd> hrm....ubuntuforums seems to be down....
<generalsnus> we are kinda trying to get a lil more juice out of our ltsp servers..  they are slow as hell now.. with 30 clients on each.. the students are using flash/java and whatnot..it really bog things down
<vidd> generalsnus, then why not set these new machines as bridge-servers?
<vidd> =]
<vidd> to balance the load?
<generalsnus> wut? bridge-servers?
<vidd> right now you have servers with 30 clients each....add more servers to bring down the load balance'
<likemindead> Hello, all.
<motw> hello, all
<vidd> wb likemindead
<likemindead> Might I pose a hardware question?
<vidd> hello Mopman
<vidd> hello motw
<vidd> !ask | likemindead,
<ubottu> likemindead,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<generalsnus> i could of course add 10 more servers in our allready cramped server room :P   but.. those new clients are really better off as full desktops.. as they are gonna be used with gimp and other crap
<likemindead> Heh.... silly bot...
<vidd> likemindead, i told it to tell you that =]
<likemindead> Are mini-PCI cards are basically the same (as far as hardware goes)?
<likemindead> :::)
<likemindead> Swappable?
<likemindead> Details: I have a Latitude c610 with the OEM card that doesn't support WPA or wireless g.
<likemindead> Want a new mini-PCI wifi card.
<vidd> generalsnus, so how about have these new boxes authenticate against an ldap proxy?
<likemindead> Found a great price on an Intel WIFI 5300 abgn on eBay but I want to make sure it'll be compatible.
<likemindead> :::done:::
<vidd> instead of talking directly to the (evil) M$ ldap server, it talks to the linux-based ldap proxy that talks to the (evil) M$ ldap server =]
<motw> hi, I have one question. Since i updated to Xubuntu 8.10 my cups-pdf printer don't work right. For example I want to print a latex-beamer ps-File to PDF the pagesize isn't right. Why is that?
<vidd> likemindead, as in linux-compatable?
<likemindead> I'm pretty sure I've found that it is linux-compatible via Googling, I can't seem to find out if it'll work in the laptop, though.
<generalsnus> vidd: that would work great, if it dosent slow down stuff.. but i dont think likewise-open could do that
<vidd> likemindead, your lappy have a mini pci slot?
<likemindead> Yes. It has wifi now, just not g or WPA support. I can connect to WEP networks. :-\
<vidd> generalsnus, if the proxy is set correctly, likewise-open would have no idea the request came from a proxy and not a ltsp terminal
<dcolish> generalsnus: you'll have to use openldap or something like it and use referals
<motw> \msg nichserv register sieben kontakt@frank-boldt.de
<vidd> (which is the entire idea behind using a proxy)
<dcolish> well its not techincally a proxy
<dcolish> you need to search for ldap active directory referals
<motw> hi, I have one question. Since i updated to Xubuntu 8.10 my cups-pdf printer don't work right. For example I want to print a latex-beamer ps-File to PDF the pagesize isn't right. Why is that so?
<Myrtti> motw: why do you want to print it with cups-pdf?
<Myrtti> pdflatex doesn't work?
<likemindead> I have several confirmations on the forums that Intel WIFI Link 5300 works out of the box with Intrepid.
<vidd> !repeat | motw
<ubottu> motw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<motw> why not? I only want a PDF of my latex presentation, and until now it works.
<vidd> likemindead, cool
<Myrtti> motw: because you could do it with pdflatex, and get all the links to work as well
<Myrtti> motw: you know, if you would do it with pdflatex, you'd get all the links to work as well
<vidd> motw, have you tried to remove --purge and reinstall cups-pdf?
<Myrtti> goah, I must be getting really tired
<motw> yes i did reinstall cups-pdf
<Myrtti> I'm repeating myself
<vidd> motw, did you remove --purge it before you reinstalled it?
<vidd> or did you justy remove it (leaving all the broken config files in place to be used by the fresh install)?
<motw> yes i just removed it
<likemindead> So, should it work, hardware-wise, with my old laptop?
<vidd> motw, apt-get remove --purge it
<likemindead> (Are all mini-PCI cards created equal?)
<vidd> then reinstall it
<motw> ok i try it thanks
<vidd> Myrtti, you cant expect people to change what they are used to just because they choose lousy apps =]
<motw> vidd, it doesn't works
<Myrtti> vidd: the problem is that he's Doing It Wrong :-<
<Myrtti> vidd: and I've been fiddling with LaTeX at work for over six months :-|
<vidd> motw, Myrtti has the "new, improved, works with 8.10" approach
<motw> Myrtti,how can i use pdflatex with eps-pctures
<Myrtti> motw: pdflatex should be able to export them into the pdf.
 * Myrtti checks
<motw> Myrtti, no it crashs :(
<motw> it only works with dvi2ps and then printing as pdf
<motw> but since 8.1 it doen't work anymore
<Myrtti> you did run latex first?
<Myrtti> (of course you did)
<motw> yes i did ;)
<motw> there is only a problem with the pagesize of cups-pdf
<likemindead> Welp....
<motw> it prints my presentation in the left-bottom-corner of an A4 page
 * Myrtti checks her beamer slides
<generalsnus> while im waiting for the install is finished.. at home i have ubuntu 8.10
<generalsnus> lol.. ctrl+v wrong place :P
<Myrtti> motw: I'm starting to suspect you've got something broken badly with your setup if you can't use pdflatex nor cups-pdf
<Myrtti> (but of course, this is stating the obvious)
<motw> Myrtti, pdflatex works. But it cannot handle eps-pictures, that sucks. So i want to print my ps-File into PDF, but cups-pdf (generally it works) did not use the right pagesize, this is only the problem
<Myrtti> mmhhh
<motw> Do i have to set some config stuff, or so.
<motw> I don't know, Is there something that I can set that cups uses the Pagesize of the ps-file?
<magic_ninja> hey guys was upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 and the upgrader failed, what should i do before/after restart
<Myrtti> well, basically cups-pdf does have the same sort of config files in /etc/cups/ppd
<Myrtti> magic_ninja: sudo apt-get -f install
<Myrtti> magic_ninja: at bare MINIMUM
<magic_ninja> okay
<magic_ninja> well lets do this
<vidd> generalsnus, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPFatClients ?
<motw> hmm, ok, i go on trying. Bye
<generalsnus> trying to install flashplugin nonfree 10  ..  but synaptics just hangs on connecting to fpdownload.macrom.....
<TheSheep> generalsnus: try a different mirror
<generalsnus> should it be fpdownload? or is it a typo?
<generalsnus> should it be fpdownload? or is it a typo?
<vidd> generalsnus, try ftpdownload
<vidd> (looks like a typo to me)=]
<shane_> anyone using the new xubuntu 8.1 yet
<TheSheep> yes, since 2 months before the release actually :)
<shane_> TheSheep, have u been having many bugs'
<TheSheep> not really, no, but it depends on the hardware a little
<shane_> TheSheep, i have found its faster than 8.04 with my hardware config.but i am still having a hard time with the speed
<shane_> TheSheep, i am running a p4 2gig with a gig and half ram with a 512mb vidcard,i shouldnt be having a prob with speed should i
<shane_> TheSheep,  that didnt work its a pen4 2 gig with 1.5gig ram and a 512 vid
<shane_> it shouldnt slowdown when opening programs should it
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> unless its openoffice
<shane_> TheSheep, open office i got rid of,but still if im running more than three apps its slugs right up
<shane_> what is a rootkit and how do i find it
<Odd-rationale> !rootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<vidd> shane_, a rootkit is spyware, on steroids, supersized, for linux
<vidd> rkhunter is a decent app to find them
<vidd> if you do find any, back up data files, format and re-install =\
<Odd-rationale> usually the result of network vulnerbility...
<TheSheep> but it's rare
<shane_> ok so now we have virus like activity in linux
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu has taken measures to lower the risk of rootkits... such as disabling root account, and not haveing the ssh server be default.
<vidd> shane_, no....it is NOT virus-like activity
<Odd-rationale> rootkits been around for as long as unix has pretty much...
<vidd> it is spyware-like activity
<TheSheep> shane_: did you check with system monitor which apps take the most cpu?
<shane_> i have and it looks like there lots sleeping yet my cpu graph was showing 100%
<shane_> i reinstalled lastnight and went to 8.1
<TheSheep> shane_: you can sort by cpu usage
<vidd> shane_, what is 8.1? 8.10?
<shane_> ok in 8.1 system monitor is requiring 70% cpu
<shane_> vidd, yes 8.10
<vidd> (ubuntu versions are Y.MM
<TheSheep> shane_: how about memory usage?
<shane_> TheSheep, 9.2
<TheSheep> shane_: try sorting by memory usage and see which program takes it all
<shane_> system monitor seems the highest,that and banshee
<vidd> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<TheSheep> vidd: C# :)
<TheSheep> vidd: try quod libet
<vidd> shane_, are you playing any music files?
<shane_> and yet banshee is playing and i have no sound at the moment
<shane_> vidd, yah its playing but no sound
<vidd> shane_, kill banshee....any better?
<vidd> TheSheep, i wanted to know what the app that was hogging all his cpu did
<TheSheep> gotta love mono and c#
<shane_> vidd, ok seems banshee isnt happy in here,system monitor is 11% now
<vidd> shane_, so your stuff responsive now?
 * Myrtti huggles mpd
<shane_> vidd, yes seems to help,i think i best get a better music device
<TheSheep> Myrtti: yeah
 * vidd yanks audio completely out of his workstation!
<Myrtti> (I'm running it on my home server and stream it with icecast to $device)
<TheSheep> Myrtti: why not pulse? :)
<vidd> TheSheep, cuzz pulse sucks?
<Myrtti> TheSheep: because mpd/icecast combo was nobrainer
<Myrtti> icecast2, even
<sinbox> iceecast rulez
<sinbox> oopss
 * vidd has never heard anything good about pulse
<micah_> hello everyone
<vinnl> Hi
<djbushdio> does anybody know of an alternative for psiphon?
<djbushdio> i tried compiling it and it didn't work...
<fonzarelli> djbushdio: is that an anonymous proxy type app?
<fonzarelli> djbushdio: if so, maybe look into tor with the foxyproxy extension for firefox
<djbushdio> yeah, i was looking at other proxies, but wasn't sure that they did the same thing
<djbushdio> what do i need to install for tor?
<vinnl> Tor? :P
<vinnl> There's some good guides on the internet :)
<djbushdio> can i just use it from firefox?
<vinnl> djbushdio, yep, there's a "TorButton" Firefox extension
<vinnl> Allows you to en/disable it on the fly
<Odd-rationale> i use tor and foxyproxy...
<djbushdio> so here's a question - do i need foxyproxy? because it appears that the torbutton is all i need...
<Odd-rationale> tor is in the repos, and foxyproxy provides an easy way to configure it...
<Odd-rationale> djbushdio: well, foxyproxy is more featureful
<djbushdio> so can i transfer this to another computer? i.e. a school computer running firefox?
<vinnl> ...but in theory, TorButton can do it :)
<djbushdio> (window$ by the way)
<Odd-rationale> djbushdio: yeah, using putty and firefox prortable
<Odd-rationale> portable
<djbushdio> ...putty...
<djbushdio> think the people at school will notice putty on their computers...
<Odd-rationale> djbushdio: on another machine, you could also simply just use https://vtunnel.com
<Odd-rationale> putty is portable as well, that is, it can run off a usb drive...
<Odd-rationale> putty is mostly used for ssh proxy, though...
<dcolish> djbushdio: you really want to check out unetbootin
<dcolish> just be sure you dont get caught
<sinbox> right, so I can get rid of acpi and acpid then
<dcolish> sinbox: why would you want to do that?
<sinbox> not really needed on a desktop are they dcolish
<dcolish> ok...
<dcolish> well tell me how it goes :)
<dcolish> I didn't like plug'n'play or tempature monitoring anyway
#xubuntu 2008-12-02
<thefiestysoldier> Can anyone tell me a command to open the file manager??
<thefiestysoldier> any1 at all?
<Arsdoff> I screwed up the screen and need to set it to default settings.  Can this be done on a scrambled screen?
<Arsdoff> I have control of terminal, and only terminal.  I need to reset the screen settings  to default.  How can I do this?
<Arsdoff> Please?
<sinbox> Arsdoff, I think you need to edit >>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   you wanna be very careful though
<Arsdoff> I typed in "edit>> /etc/X11/xorg.conf", and nothing discernible happered.. is that a good thing? no error message?
<Arsdoff> Am I supposed to type more commands?
<Arsdoff> Or just reset?
<sinbox> sudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  << this is the command to dit the file you wanna be very careful though
<Arsdoff> I am very new to linux, btw
<sinbox> erm
<sinbox> this is a dangerous job Arsdoff
<Arsdoff> cannot open display
<sinbox> D'oh I forgot
<sinbox> are you familiar at all with vi or emacs?
<Arsdoff> Not at all.
<Arsdoff> I'm in a good spot right now, am I not? (sarcasm fades)
<sinbox> right, you probably want to wait for someone which is more experienced than me then, i don't want to tell you something stupid and mess it up even worse
<Arsdoff> I don't care about any of the data on my pc.
<Arsdoff> If I could somehow load up a fresh copy of Xubuntu or Ubuntu Eee, I would be just as happy
<__BSD__> is there a remote desktop server on xubuntu like the one on Ubuntu? if so where? im not finding it, also if NO, what is a good vncserver to use? (i need one that i can configure the ports for it)
<sinbox> I'm asking about a command I found before I give it to you
<Arsdoff> Should I explain how I got into this predicament?
<Arsdoff> I think so
<sinbox> hehe I get into predicaments all the time and hardly ever know why but do go on
<sinbox> which ubuntu version are you using by the way Arsdoff ?
<Arsdoff> I played with the display settings- trying to get the external monitor to work, and I believe I changed the settings on the laptops monitor, so when I log in now, I get a slurred unreadable interface that fills the top half of the screen while leaving the bottom black.  I cannot navigate the menus, so I cannot undo this.
<Arsdoff> Xubuntu
<Arsdoff> No idea which version
<sinbox> OK, how did you mess it up then?
<Arsdoff> I believe the change I made was in Display Settings / similar option menu, where I changed it to the wrong monitor type / version/ size, so when the computer was reset, the display was unreadable/ unnavigable.
<Arsdoff> slashes change the slant of the text...
<sinbox> ok just looking up some info for you brb
<taiyed> hello
<sinbox> ok Arsdoff try this in terminal: cat /etc/issue
<sinbox> should tell you which version you are running
<taiyed> I've got an audio issure
<taiyed> issue*
<Arsdoff> I would really like to install another OS, if it were possible and/or easyier.  I have a damn Eee Pc with no disc drive, and none of my memory sticks seem to be bootable.  I am frustrated. it says Ubuntu 7.10 \n \l
<Arsdoff> sorry
<Arsdoff> those got stuck together
<sinbox> do you know what the settings were before you changed them Arsdoff ?
<Arsdoff> No, and I did try to reset them before I left the menu, but I failed, I guess.
<sinbox> I'm not too good with sound issues taiyed mine was all messed up with xubuntu
<sinbox> OK I'll see if I can find out what you'll need Arsdoff
<taiyed> heh, it alright
<taiyed> im not sure if its an xfce thing, or a kernal thing
<sinbox> not sure, the exact same setup running in gnome was fine, only messed up the sound when on xfce
<taiyed> I'm running ubuntu server, and installed xubuntu-desktop
<sinbox> could be that I think server uses a different kernel to the generic one
<taiyed> I'm thinking it might be an xfce thing, because my sound card (onboard) is reconized and everything seems like it working, just no audio output
<sinbox> Arsdoff, I think I found what you need
<Arsdoff> yay!
<taiyed> i was thinking that the server kernals might not have what i need.
<sinbox> Arsdoff, you will need to run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sinbox> it should ask you some info about your screen and you need to give it the correct info
<Arsdoff> does it need to be sudo if I am already logged in as root?
<sinbox> you can try without sudo
<sinbox> not sure you ever are root in ubuntu
<sinbox> so are you talking to us via your eee pc right now or are you on another machine Arsdoff ?
<Arsdoff> Yes
<dejabox> hello everyone
<taiyed> heh
<taiyed> hi
<sinbox> hello dejabox
<dejabox> greetings cool ppl
<Arsdoff> Attempt to autodetect video hardware? y'n
<sinbox> y :)
<dejabox> I hope I amnot interrupting any important conv.
<dejabox> I have a question for everyone
<taiyed> oka
<taiyed> shoot
<Arsdoff> X server Driver:
<Arsdoff> there is a list, I believe intel is highlited
<Arsdoff> Worst comes to worst I come back and try again right?
<dejabox> I recently downloaded some new mouse pointers for xubuntu but everytime i try to edit them with gimp the file does not open...I changed the extension to png and all the others, ...Does anyone know how to edit pointers for xubuntu?
<sinbox> yes Arsdoff  i think it should be an intel on the eee pc, otherwise if you have a spare terminal you can run this: lspci | grep -i vga
<sinbox> which should give you the model
<sinbox> sorry no idea about that dejabox, what are the pointers file extension normally?
<Arsdoff> It's asking me for the video cards bus identifier.  I kind of understand the question, but I ahve no clue what the answer is, except that it starts with PCI:0:2:0
<dejabox> normally an image file but these ones are...."x11 cursor"
<sinbox> Arsdoff, just press enter if you odn't know the identifier
<taiyed> dejabox have you looked at gursormaker
<dejabox> yes i already downloaded it but does not seem to work ....perhaps it is me the one that has not found the way around ...maybe if i could edit the x11 files as noraml image files...after all all cursors are raster files
<sinbox> Arsdoff, gettiung anywhere?
<Arsdoff> It just keeps giving me more choices, I am mostly sticking to defaults
<sinbox> wise move
<Arsdoff> Crap
<Arsdoff> It's asking me for a mouse port
<Arsdoff> And I have a touchpad, where I do not know the port associated with it
<dejabox> well thanks everyone anyways
<Arsdoff> Options are:
<Arsdoff> 1. /dev/input/mice
<Arsdoff> 2. /dev/psaux
<Arsdoff> 3. /dev/ttySo
<Arsdoff> 4. /dev/gpmdata
<Arsdoff> end options
<mezquitale> which chat client do you recommend for xubuntu?
<Arsdoff> Finished, I think
<Arsdoff> reboot?
<sinbox> are you in tty at the moment?
<Arsdoff> tty=?
<Arsdoff> I'm back in the terminal, I believe
<Arsdoff> DoS style
<sinbox> you should be able to get back to login screen with alt+F7
<sinbox> if not reboot
<Arsdoff> this does not look good
<Arsdoff> I'll reboot
<sinbox> mezquitale, I just use xchat
<mezquitale> sinbox, ok im going to install it on my xubuntu box right now, brb in a few, thanks!
<Arsdoff> SUCCESS!!!
<Arsdoff> thank you so much
<sinbox> phew
<sinbox> you're welcome
<Arsdoff> Reboot was needed for effects to take place
<sinbox> well, if you want to play with your display again just make sure you make a backup of this file first: /etc/X11/xorg.conf then if it goes all wrong you can just replace the working one
<chriswaterguy> I'm just trying out the LiveCD. I like the idea of fast and light, but I was reading that xubuntu is "definitely limited compare to gnome or kde". In what ways?
<chriswaterguy> (I used 7.04 then Ubuntu 7.10 and had lots of software and hardware headaches with both - so I'm looking more closely this time.)
<dejabox> it is not really limited
<dejabox> rathr it is stre
<dejabox> rather it is streamlined for speed and without frills
<dejabox> for example, the normal ubuntu does play any mp3 files upon mouseover, yet xubuntu does not
<dejabox> you can add the frills later on
<dejabox> it is up to you
<chriswaterguy> that sounds good to me.
<jmichaelx> xubuntu is not limited, but neither is it all that light
<jmichaelx> i'm sure it's somewhat lighter than ubuntu, but not dramatically
<jmichaelx> normal ubuntu plays mp3 files upon mouseover?? since when does it do that?
<chriswaterguy> I've heard about that.
<chriswaterguy> Can setup make a difference? I read "you could also do a minimal install of ubuntu and add xfce4. it requires alot of work to get it set up, but it will be lightning fast."
<jmichaelx> chriswaterguy: you could definitely do that
<jmichaelx> chriswaterguy: and i don't think it would be all that difficult
<jmichaelx> it would require a bit more work, but it would not be that awful
<chriswaterguy> k. and then it would be set up more to my liking, I guess, and maybe faster?
<jmichaelx> chriswaterguy: if you would stick to lighter software, and read about turning off services you don't use,  yes, you could make it lighter and faster
<jmichaelx> chriswaterguy: if you google something like 'minimal ubuntu with xfce', you would be amazed how much you would find
<chriswaterguy> k. I'm wary of following advice I find in blogs and forums, tho. Some of it is bad, or just wastes time. (Need a good wiki!)
<jmichaelx> you could also consider using an even lighter working environment ... a window manager like fluxbox or openbox
<jmichaelx> there is a very light window manager called fvwm-crystal, which is very light and very sharp looking
<chriswaterguy> k. These are less well supported than Xfce tho, I assume?
<chriswaterguy> the minimal ubuntu with xfce approach would be faster, or just less disk space?
<jmichaelx> i guess it all depends on what you call well supported
<jmichaelx> chriswaterguy: it should be both, but you really should read about how other people have done it.. whether you follow every step they took or not
<chriswaterguy> that's looking like a tempting option.
<chriswaterguy> Thank you very much for your help! Must go work now.
<dvdm> where does the tifm_sd module create the device that I can use to mount
<dvdm> ?
<ooglebutte> in /dev more than likely
<generalsnus> so.. where can i set a skeleton/profile template for new users?   i want to remove stuff on the panel/set wallpaper etc... so they can change it again
<generalsnus> cant*
<generalsnus> hm.. what config files and such.. holds the panel and wallpaper config for xubuntu?
<ooglebutte> they are in .config in the /home/user folder iirc
<dvdm> ooglebutte: yes- which device?  I do not see new devices being created...
<ooglebutte> dvdm: I don't know what h/ware that module is for - a bit more info might help :)
<ooglebutte> devices are in /dev
<generalsnus> so if i do chmod 755 /home/username/.config     the user can read the settings.. but not change them?
<ooglebutte> I prefer chmod -w but those numbers seem right
<generalsnus> so there shouldnt be any problems for the user to run apps and such?
<ooglebutte> I've never done that but you aren't changing execute with -w so it should be fine
<dvdm> ooglebutte: running 8.10. that modeule is used for SD card slots
<dvdm> it detects it, but I can not see which device to mount
<jho1> bnb
<ooglebutte> dvdm: does it show in   sudo fdisk -l   ? - that normally gives a clue
<generalsnus> hm ..  -w changes it to write for all?
<generalsnus> or am i mistaken?
<dvdm> and no new devices apear in /dev/...
<ooglebutte> +w to write   -w to not write
<generalsnus> wouldnt that include root aswell?
<ooglebutte> not with the user as you were doing - chmod -w /home/username/.config
<generalsnus> or sudo
<generalsnus> just afaid sudo would lose access to it...   but it seems i need to use sudo to set permissions
<ooglebutte> if you want to change permissions for another user you need sudo
<ooglebutte> again - -w will only change the write permissions so it should be fine
<jho1> hi, I'm trying to install scribus but I get this msg: dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH.
<jho1> dpkg: 1 expected program(s) not found on PATH.
<jho1> NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<jho1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ooglebutte> jho1: how did you try to install it?
<jho1> I've used sudo apt-get
<ooglebutte> jholkeep it in the channel please
<ooglebutte> !info scribus
<jho1> ok, sorry
<ubottu> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.12.dfsg-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 9249 kB, installed size 26632 kB
<jho1> ok, tnx
<generalsnus> well i changed the permission on /home/username/.config  so that owner could only read from it.... now the user cant login
<ooglebutte> jho1: you did sudo apt-get install scribus?
<dvdm> ooglebutte: tried that, and it only shows the SATA disk
<ooglebutte> dvdm: sorry - never played with sd cards
<jho1> ooglebutte:yes but this always seem to appear
<ooglebutte> jho1: in terminal what does the command   $PATH   return?
<ooglebutte> generalsnus: you may need to limit the -w to the panel and what not that are in config - I would do one at a time
<jho1> ooglebutte: it says bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<ooglebutte> so chmod +w .config and redo one at a time
<ooglebutte> jho1: and what does   sudo $PATH   return ? any diff?
<jho1> ooglebutte:it returns the same msg, no diff
<ooglebutte> jho1: does    locate update-rc.d    return anything?
<jho1> ooglebutte: yes, it says /usr/share/man/man8/update-rc.d.8.gz
<jho1> /usr/share/man/fr/man8/update-rc.d.8.gz
<jho1> /usr/share/man/ja/man8/update-rc.d.8.gz
<jho1> /usr/share/man/es/man8/update-rc.d.8.gz
<ooglebutte> jho1: so the executable isn't in /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin - I would try   sudo apt-get install update-rc.d
<ooglebutte> there is only the man pages for some reason
<jho1> ooglebutte: it says can't find package
<dvdm> ooglebutte: no problem. thanks anyway... will keep looking around
<ooglebutte> jho1: I can't find it either - one min
<jho1> ok, tnx for this man...
<ooglebutte> jho1: does   update-rc.d   return anything? - I get usage info here
<ooglebutte> jho1: another point that might count - which xubuntu version you using?
<jho1> ooglebutte:ok, now I get it, my version is 7.10
<jho1> ooglebutte:that means I really have to upgrade?
<jho1> tnx man...
<ooglebutte> jho1: that is still supported - try sudo apt-get update
<jho1> ooglebutte:I've finished the upgrade but still no effect...
<ooglebutte> try to install scribus now
<jho1> ooglebutte:still the same
<jho1> ooglebutte:the update-rc.d too
<ooglebutte> jho1: sorry then - I can't find the package that has update-rc.d in it - I'm still googling tho
<jho1> ok, tnx...
<ooglebutte> jho1: here's mine - you can copy it to /usr/sbin if you want
<ooglebutte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/79223/
<ooglebutte> I would   gksu mousepad   in terminal   then save to /usr/sbin
<jho1> ooglebutte:tnx, I'll try this one...
<ooglebutte> k
<jho1> ooglebutte:still can't install
<jho1> ooglebutte:maybe I should upgrade the system...
<ooglebutte> jho1: 7.10 is good 'till april next year - you can upgrade to hardy if you want - and I'm out of ideas - others will wake in a bit, try asking in a while
<jho1> ooglebutte:ok, tnx again...
<newfeats> hi.  how do i enable 3D acceleration like GNOME can?
<atari> does anyone know the config option in firefox to prevent the workspace changing?
<Myrtti> yeah, hold on
<Myrtti> http://blog.cihar.com/archives/2008/11/13/firefox_hidden_config_of_the_day/
<atari> thx Myrtti
<atari> since i know about that "feature" i really like it :)
<Myrtti> np
<atari> but it's annoying :/
<Myrtti> it is...
<Myrtti> I've always loved the workspaces and that bugger is nasy
<Myrtti> nasty
<atari> is it really a bug or a feature?
<jarnos> Is there a way to stop all scripts in pages that are not focused in Firefox?
<atari> i cant understand why they dont change it...
<jarnos> ..possibly including plugins.
<Myrtti> atari: well, it's a feature for some
<Myrtti> I'm sure
<Myrtti> for me it's a bug
<jarnos> Myrtti: I think the configuration has no effect, if you open in a new window instead of a tab.
<atari> Myrtti: i'd say a bug, too
<jarnos> The tab is easier to find, if it gets focused and raised.
<jarnos> Can you open a whole Firefox session in background so that it does not steal focus?
<atari> is there a way to enable the link loading when inserting a link with the middle mouse key as there were in firefox 2?
<Myrtti> mh
<Myrtti> was there any app yet for editing the gtk colours?
<atari> gtk colors?
<atari> the theme?
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Myrtti> well what I mean is
<Myrtti> Ubuntu and Gnome's theme manager allows you to change some parts of the colour scheme
<Myrtti> I love to have a dark coloured theme, but I'd also love a white default background :-<
<atari> just edit the theme?
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> that would actually require active *thinking*
<Myrtti> :-P
<atari> ah yeah... right... i see the problem... :P
<atari> have you ever thought about taking a knife and get ridd of the problem? *run*
<sinbox> is 8,04 using the rt kernel or not?
<Myrtti> sinbox: AFAIK it depends if you've installed and configured it to be used or not
<sinbox> as I haven't I guess that's a no then, thanks Myrtti bonus question: if i install and configure it can I then go back to the generic kernel easily?
<neozen> sinbox: I would assume so.... just remove the package which installed it
<neozen> linux-image-rt or something similar
<Myrtti> yup
<sinbox> ok thanks neozen and Myrtti will try that in a while
<BBWonder> aloha!
<BBWonder> does anyone have or know of a good guide to get system sounds in xubuntu hardy?
<neozen> BBWonder: heh.... never noticed.... but it is missing them isn't it
<BBWonder> yeah
<BBWonder> all I ever here is pc-speaker bleeps
<neozen> BBWonder: can tell you how to kill those if they're annoying
<neozen> BBWonder: (always were for me)
<BBWonder> neozen: yeah they are, howto?
<neozen> BBWonder: xset b off
<neozen> BBWonder: that should do it
<neozen> BBWonder: set it as one of your autostarted apps
<BBWonder> neoze: will try thank
<neozen> BBWonder: running in a terminal window while X is started will disable them immediately for the current X session
<BBWonder> neozen: thank
<neozen> BBWonder: np
<psicobra> hi all does any one know how to install xgl?
<zoredache> !xgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl
<psicobra> lol
<neozen> psicobra: if you're meaning compiz ..yeah.. got a guide for that
<zoredache> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<psicobra> i have compiz insalled and it works great and i have AWN installed but when i run it it gives an error about XGL
<psicobra> AWN still works but when i run any games the gfx are all messed up
<psicobra> i think it's summit to do with XGL
<neozen> psicobra: ahhh...
<neozen> psicobra: nope... couldn't help w/ that...
<psicobra> k thanks anny ways
<neuvillas> Hi all
<neuvillas> I'd like to setup my desktop backgroup with a script : what is the equivalent to gconftool  ?
<Aquina> hy ;-)
<R1cochet> hi
<knome> hello Aquina & R1cochet
<R1cochet> hey knome
<jmichaelx> i have a them for xfce on my laptop called 'black garden'. i don't remember where i got this, or whether this might be something that came with xubuntu. do any of you know, by chance?
<knome> jmichaelx, "them" ?
<jmichaelx> them is a common abbreviation for 'theme'! duh!!
<jmichaelx> just kidding
<jmichaelx> theme*
<knome> haha. ok
<jmichaelx> i don't know if i grabbed this theme from somewhere, or if maybe it is a gtk theme that ubuntu is including
<knome> http://xfce-look.org/ ?
<jmichaelx> i looked there, and am not seeing it
<jmichaelx> i really like it
<knome> jmichaelx, just a moment.
<knome> jmichaelx, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BlackGarden?content=89218 (was on gnome-look.org)
<jmichaelx> ty, knome, that is probably where i got it. it looks really nice in xfce4
<knome> suppose so. personally i don't like dark themes :)
<R1cochet> so what was the problem with it?
<R1cochet> the theme
<knome> R1cochet, he didn't know where to get it :)
<knome> just googled for it for him... :]
<Aquina> :-)
<R1cochet> ahh £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<R1cochet> i like it
<R1cochet> i like em dark tho :)
<Aquina> Anyone an idea why in APPLICATIONS -> SYSTEM CONTROL-> USERINTERFACE the theme "Crystal SVG" is shown two times in a row?
<Aquina> I already stated that question a bit more detailled on launchpad but got no usefull response yet.
<TheSheep> Aquina: maybe you have two themes with that name?
<Aquina> Please help! ;-)
<Aquina> no
<Aquina> I checked the usr/share/fooooo folders with the themes in it and the index.theme files.
<TheSheep> how about ~/.themes ?
<Aquina> doesn't exist
<knome> Aquina, does it really matter you? :)
<Aquina> yes couse it's a bug that need to be solved. it's item 136a on my list.
<Aquina> I'm searchin for a solution for two days....
<TheSheep> forgive me my curiosity, hwat is the item 136?
<knome> Aquina, well, kind of yes, but xfce 4.6 is most probably going to be at jaunty anyway
<Aquina> my bug/itemlist for our organization. The problem affexts 22 systems with Xubuntu.
<Aquina> "be at jauntyanyway" What does that mean?
<TheSheep> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<Aquina> Yeah but there's  rule....
<TheSheep> Aquina: any path after the release is pretty hard to push anyways
<TheSheep> patch
<knome> Aquina, the big question is: does it affect performance or the looks?
<TheSheep> does it threaten the user data?
<Aquina> ..never use something like apt-get upgrade or yum upgrade AT ALL. Sorry but I cannot dix that with 9.04. I'm not a kiddy experimenting but an admin maintaining a whole network and keeping everything operational. That bug is truely a minor one but I want it to be fixed. ;-)
<Aquina> Nevertheless I thank all of you. You're so eger to help me! :-)
<Aquina> I#m gonna mark it as fixed in Citadell
<Aquina> thx
<TheSheep> citadell?
<Aquina> that groupware. We used .project before...
<TheSheep> mark it as 'wontfix' :)
<Aquina> :D
<jmichaelx> is there a way to get thunar to allow a person to move items when dragging and dropping, instead of only copying?
<forces> saluton
<TheSheep> jmichaelx: hold down shift
<jmichaelx> TheSheep: ty very much
<Aquina> Oh man had anyone ever had issues with Paypal in here?
<forces> are xubuntu for 64bits?
<Aquina> Those guys are so stupid...
<TheSheep> forces: yes
<TheSheep> Aquina: ot :)
<forces> someone have instaled?
<TheSheep> lots of people, I suppose
<Aquina> sure, TheSheep. sry
<ELHN> Hey
<ELHN> How would I get "Places"
<ELHN> to show up in the xfce menu?
<TheSheep> ELHN: it's a panel plugin -- right click on the panel, select 'add new item', find the places plugin on the list
<ELHN> and not just in the panel
<ELHN> like, if I right click
<TheSheep> ELHN: not possible
<ELHN> crud
<ELHN> thanks anyways
<ELHN> I was thinking it would be like Places/whatever>filesystem/other drives>folders
<ELHN> Also, anyone here use tint?
<R1cochet> isnt there something in "window manager" or "window manager tweaks"
<TheSheep> R1cochet: "something"?
<R1cochet> for right click
<TheSheep> for Places? no
<R1cochet> i dont remember im running compiz and cant look in window manager setting atm
<TheSheep> it would be in desktop settings, if it existed
<R1cochet> i saw a tick box somewhere for adding to rt-click list
<TheSheep> that's for list of windows and the apps menu
<R1cochet> ahh yea
<R1cochet> just tried it £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<R1cochet> i like
<ELHN> http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=3961.0
<ELHN> I think this well help me
#xubuntu 2008-12-03
<bitmouse> Hey do you still have to use Ndiswrapper for WPC300N wireless card?
<DaveDixonII> Hi, i just got a new monitor. How to i make xUbuntu notice it and use the resolutions?
<bitmouse> Hey do you still have to use Ndisgtk for WPC300N wireless card?
<bitmouse> I just added a wireless card to my laptop, ndisgtk has been installed, and it sees my hardware, how do I find it's name "eth1" etc?
<Kiption> wouldn't ifconfig do that for you?
<bitmouse> yeah, it's not showing up there, I've noticed that if I type "sudo ifconfig eth1 down" it takes the device down, and doesn't show up in that list anymore
<Kiption> try wlan0
<bitmouse> so far no love with wlan0, ath0, or eth2, perhaps I need to reboot
<Kiption> perhaps, i don't know for sure though
<sinbox> iwconfig for wireless no?
<bitmouse> nope, iwconfig hasn't returned anything new either
<sinbox> usb or pcmcia?
<bitmouse> pcmcia
<bitmouse> and other have reported success
<bitmouse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651382
<sinbox> oh
<sinbox> broadcom driver
<bitmouse> yeah
<bitmouse> I am about to try a reboot, and I haven't deleted the files mentioned in the last forum entry there
<bitmouse> i will brb with an update for those who are interested
<bitmouse> alright got it working using the instructions at the bottom of this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651382
<bitmouse> you were right, it was wlan0
<itai_michaelson> hi, i want thunar to ask me "do you really want to delete thsi file" when i click delete, can i do that?
<sinbox> don't think so but then it only goes to the trash itai_michaelson
<itai_michaelson> sinbox, that's only if the file is on my disc but if i delete something on the network ....
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, welcome :)
<arun_> hi
<arun_> i tried to install xubuntu 8.10 in my system with 256mb ram(shared).but it is utter slow installation and opartition failed.
<evilbug> how can i enable samba on my machine (8.10) so i can connect to other computers on the network?
<evilbug> or enable file transferring between them.
<anarchtic> just wondering if the pidgin but is fixed yet. the one where it maximizes the buddy list after making it visable from tray
<digi_> hello
<digi_>  I need to know how to get a app to the panel bar at the top
<digi_> it wont right click add to panel
<Myrtti> elaborate a bit more?
<Myrtti> you want a quicklauncher?
<digi_> i guess
<digi_>  in ubuntu when you bring down the menu and see a app you might use more then not I would right click and add to panel
<digi_> but in xubuntu right just opens it
<Myrtti> yes, surprisingly this is xfce, not gnome ;-)
<digi_> he he
<digi_>  so let me guess I have to add it manually
<Myrtti> digi_: unfortunately you really have to 'add new item' manually
<berns> help pls., I've installed scribus and I think it's working fine but this msg appears
<berns> Errors were encountered while processing:
<berns>  tcl8.4
<berns>  tk8.4
<berns>  blt
<berns>  python-tk
<berns>  scribus
<berns> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Myrtti> in future, please use some pastebin service for those messages, mmm?
<Myrtti> !paste | berns
<ubottu> berns: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<berns> ok, sorry and thnks
<Myrtti> hm
<microlith> anyone ever end up with the hide button not being visible in the title bar despite being set as active in the window manager? it's also greyed out in the context menu of the window title bar.
<microlith> nix that, I'm just not paying attention to xfce windows
<generalsnus> .
<generalsnus> What is the best disk cloning tool, i can use for linux? i have a HD here, id like to clone.  ive tried ghost, but it wont find my external hd, so i can save a image
<Myrtti> dd
<Guest41567> hi
<bprize> this is probably a complete noob question...but whats the maximum amount of ram that xubuntu supports?
<cody-somerville> bprize, 32bit of 62bit version?
<bprize> Should have specified....32 bit version.  Sorry.
<cody-somerville> I think its 4GB if I'm not mistaken
<bprize> one site says 4, another says 16, and another says 64...
<TheSheep> no way to address more than 4GB with 32 bits...
<packri1> Ben voilà y du monde ici. Je cherche des renseignement sur xfce en francais ?
<TheSheep> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<packri1> Merci ubottu, je pose ma questionsur #ubuntu-fr.
<wirawan0> test
<fonzarelli> received
<knome> failed
<charlie-tca> test does not seem to be here
<wirawan0> oh..somebody is here.
<charlie-tca> !somebody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wirawan0> Sorry. I am just poking as the forum seems to be quiet.
<wirawan0> Hehehe :) I have a real question in my mind.
<wirawan0> I have a laptop that has two interfaces (eth0 = wired, eth1 = wireless --> ipw2200)
<charlie-tca> There are 72 people here, but most will wait for a question or are busy working
<wirawan0> Both are pointing to the same routing, like this:
<wirawan0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/79863/
<wirawan0> when both are active like that, somehow the outbound network would not work.
<charlie-tca> wirawan0: both interfaces, eth0 and eth1 are on the IP address. You need to have them use different addresses.
<wirawan0> when I ping past the gw (e.g. ping 209.85.171.100  [this is google]) it stopped working when the two interfaces are up.
<wirawan0> yes, they have different address. In this case, eth1 has 192.168.0.177 and eth0 has 192.168.0.176 .
<charlie-tca> I don´t know, then
<wirawan0> Somehow in the past this worked in Ubuntu 7.04. I wonder if NetworkManager has something to do with it.
<wirawan0> charlie-tca: Do you have any pointer about how Linux networking works? I am quite puzzled about this thing but don't know where to start.
<charlie-tca> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<charlie-tca> Let me look a minute
<wirawan0> charlie-tca; if you want more technical info from my laptop pls let me know.
<|ntegra|> woah", I've been wrestling with this nm-applet for about 5 hours now, "what. a. mission."
<wirawan0> integra: what do you mean?
<|ntegra|> well, I'm dual-booting and I set a new password for my wireless connection (I've got it working in windows) and I can't get the connection right using the (top-right-corner) wireless icon+gui-applet
<|ntegra|> wirawan0: have you had success with wireless and nm/nm-editor/nm-applet at all?
<neozen> |ntegra|: nm-editor?
<|ntegra|> wirawan0: your name suggests you might have aye
<neozen> |ntegra|: that one's new to me
<|ntegra|> neozen: in term, type nm> & tabx2    >>I could use nm-editor to delete my old passkey/account to start afresh
<wirawan0> ntegra: I have not used nm-applet for a while now. I reverted back to using /etc/network/interfaces , as that seems to be easy and powerful enough to serve my purposes. Jsust to let you know: I am using wired interface (eth0) whenever available. It is enabled manually through ifup and ifdown command. eth1 is by default on, and it can detect the wireless network (which ESSID, etc.) automatically via "mapping" section. I wrote a custom script for 
<|ntegra|> wirawan0: oh.k, where did you read up on the /etc/network/interfaces to start with? (I don't think I can write a custom script alone)
<wirawan0> I can share my custom script if you want. It's not that long.
<wirawan0> What I do to set up? I use the following references:
<wirawan0> (1)   man 5 interfaces;
<wirawan0> (2)   files in /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/
<|ntegra|> cool, would you mind pastebinning the script for me to look at?
<wirawan0> the helper script is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79877/ . The interfaces should look like this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79884/
<wirawan0> you'll need to change the MAC, ESSID, and WEP key. Using WPA/WPA2 is a different beast.
<wirawan0> but what are you trying to do with nm-applet earlier that you cannot do for 5 hours?
<|ntegra|> I put the essid+wpa-passphrase in, but it just shows bars (no spinning dots) so it looks connected, but I can't get a webpage/ping >you know what I mean? (I'm also looking at nm-editor again on the wiki >thanx for the alternate option to look at)
<|ntegra|> I put the essid+wpa-passphrase in, but it just shows bars (no spinning dots) so it looks connected, but I can't get a webpage/ping >you know what I mean?
<fonzarelli> can you ping the IP of your router
<|ntegra|> I'ma have a smoke and then get back into it with nm-editor ( fonzarelli -I only tried google, I'll try that too) and adding it again
<|ntegra|> wirawan0: fonzarelli: if you're here in ten I'll keep y'all posted (I'ma be wired in btw wireless attempts)
<wirawan0> aaghh... that WPA thing again. I don't know how to do it witn nm-applet. That's part of the reason I gave up nm-applet.
<|ntegra|> hmm 4rel
<Shaba1> can anyone help me set up vnc on xubuntu
<fonzarelli> Shaba1: check out this link:  http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/remote-desktop-vnc-access-on-xubuntu-xfce-810/
<Shaba1> thanks fonzarelli. I am checking it out now
<Shaba1> fonzarelli you still here?
<fonzarelli> yes
<Shaba1> OK I have to step over to my xubuntu laptop to try that.
<Shaba1> I am on my windows desktop right now
<Shaba1> Oh and I have several other questions on xubuntu.
<Shaba1> I just had to reinstall it and I lost all my settings for wicd and vnc and other things
<fonzarelli> k
<Shaba1> apt-get is getting it now
<Aquina> hy @ll!
<Shaba1> fonzarelli it says the archive is not availible
<Shaba1> or soemthing to that effect
<fonzarelli> Shaba1: is that whe you try to apt-get install vino
<Shaba1> ok.
<Shaba1> the laptop was not connected to the wireless network
<fonzarelli> i mean do you get that error when you try to install
<fonzarelli> ahh, ok
<Shaba1> which is the next problem to fix.
<Shaba1> Getting wicd to start automagically
<Shaba1> BTW I am very versed with windows. But linux is a whole new world
<fonzarelli> i personally use network manager on my laptop since it comes pre-installed
<Shaba1> I remember before I reinstalled xubuntu that wicd was much easier
<neozen> Shaba1: to each their own, but its usually best to try working w/ the default installs when starting out unless you personally despise those defaults for good reasons
<Shaba1> oK fonzarelli How do I find "Autostarted Applications"
<Shaba1> that page that you sent me too says to add "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server" to the Autostarted Applications
<Shaba1> but I do not see that anywhere on the applications drop down.
<Shaba1> hello
<TheSheep> Shaba1: in settings manager
<Shaba1> ok what applet in settings manager
<TheSheep> 'autostarted applications', the very first one
<Shaba1> TheSheep btw I am reading this on my windows desktop and walking over and doing it on my xubuntu laptop
<Shaba1> brb
<Shaba1> Ok restarting the machine
<Shaba1> I hope this works
<Shaba1> After this is how do I NOT have to enter a username and password every time I go to the xubuntu side of the machine
<TheSheep> Shaba1: in login window settings yu can set automatic login
<Shaba1> thanks
<Shaba1> Ok
<Shaba1> I am going to try to log into the laptop using vnc
<Shaba1> wish me luck
<Shaba1> Eureka
<Shaba1> thanks fonzarelli and TheSheep
<Shaba1> now
<Shaba1> if I can just get the wicd sys try icon to show up like it use to before I reinstalled
<Shaba1> hint hint hint
<knome> Shaba1, do you have wicd installed?
<Shaba1> yepper
<Shaba1> its working
<neozen> Shaba1: heh.... well... do you have a system tray on your panel?
<Shaba1> that is how I connect the laptop to the internet
<Shaba1> panel?
<Shaba1> ok how do I add that
<Shaba1> <---- windows person neozen. Learning linux.
<neozen> panel... the thing icons and your app menu shows up up in
<neozen> Shaba1: np on the windows...
<neozen> Shaba1: you have a default install of xu?
<neozen> tray should be in the upper right
<neozen> of your screen
<Shaba1> I do not know which version I have neozen
<Shaba1> I do not think it is the most recent
<Shaba1> probably hardy?
<neozen> Shaba1: well... unless you've changed your panel configuration from the default, it'll be in the upper right
<neozen> ...alternatively, you could re-add the tray to an existing panel
<Shaba1> Ok I see the systray
<neozen> Shaba1: cool... the icon in it?
<Shaba1> its there showing me the updat icon
<Shaba1> and then vino icon
<Shaba1> but wicd is not there
<Shaba1> even though I have that option check in the autostart applications applet
<neozen> Shaba1: hmm... not really sure how wicd works... do you remember having to run some other program to get it to show up in the tray?
<Shaba1> nope
<Shaba1> its been so long since I reinstalled
<Shaba1> I forgot what I did.
<Shaba1> sorry
<Shaba1> to seem like such a rank newbie
<neozen> Shaba1: bummer
<Shaba1> wicd is working
<neozen> Shaba1: heh... we were all newbies once
<Shaba1> or I woudl not be able to vnc into the laptop from this desktop
<Shaba1> But i remember before I reinstall xu that it use to have a tray icon that would show you connection speed and network connect to e.t.c
<Shaba1> Just like to have that back again instead of mystery connection if you know what I mean
<neozen> Shaba1: yeah... network-manager-gnome can give you that
<neozen> Shaba1: is default installed
<Shaba1> I would assume so since I am vncing into the laptop from this windows machine right now.
<neozen> Shaba1: if all else fails, running iwconfig in a terminal window will tell you which network you're wirelessly connected to
<Shaba1> hold on neozen let me do that
<Shaba1> all that info is correct for my wireless router neozen
<Shaba1> just does not show me what is managaing the wireless connection
<neozen> Shaba1: you have encryption turned on on your router?
<neozen> Shaba1: if not, and network manager is running, its probably controlling your card
<neozen> Shaba1: run nm-applet in the terminal, another icon will show up in your tray... poke it
<neozen> Shaba1: should see a list of networks
<Shaba1> yep I have wep turned on my router
<neozen> Shaba1: I c
<Shaba1> it says bash: nm-apple: command not found
<knome> nm-apple? :P
<Shaba1> nm-applet is what I meant to type
<Spiegel> Hello
<Spiegel> Anyone able to help me with a samba issue on 8.10
<Spiegel> more specificly, how to properly downgrade libsmbclient down to the hardy version
<Spiegel> or if there is a better way
<meinGottWalter> hi, iam search a alternative for compiz for gnome
<meinGottWalter> plz querry
<steph33560> hi there
<steph33560> ia script, I use xfdesktop --reload to refresh my wallpaper , but when used with cron xfdesktop don't works
<steph33560> any idea why ?
<TheSheep> steph33560: use 'killall -USR1 xfdesktop'
<steph33560> what does USR1 stands for ?
<steph33560> TheSheep,  simple exit?
<TheSheep> it's the name of the signal that's being sent to the process
<TheSheep> no, exit would be SIGINT
<steph33560> TheSheep, thanks, that was the solution
<steph33560> now time to understand ;)
<TheSheep> see man kill
<steph33560> still reading it :)
<TheSheep> basically, xfdesktop reacts to the USR1 signal with swithing to the next wallpaper
<steph33560> haaa... that's why ...
<steph33560> maybe I rtfm xfdesktop to know it ...
<steph33560> :)
<knome> too bad cron can't be run more than once in a sec ;)
<TheSheep> knome: use sleep at the beginning of a script
<steph33560> anyway, thanks TheSheep ! I would indeed had to search for a while
<R1cochet> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<R1cochet> !change mouse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about change mouse
<R1cochet> !mouse cursor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse cursor
<R1cochet> how do i add new cursors for the mouse?
<Recursiv3> I ran Xubuntu 8.10 off my flash drive. There is no application called Network under Applications>System. How do I set up my wireless network without the Network application?
<R1cochet> is the app in ur panel at the top?
<knome> R1cochet, see "Mouse" from Settings Manager. Tab "Cursor"
<R1cochet> knome: i want to add more cursors to the list
<Recursiv3> I have the "Network Manager Applet" in my system tray.
<Recursiv3> It allows me to edit the connections but I see no way to connect.
<knome> R1cochet, /usr/share/icons -> extract package there (should create /themename/cursors)
<R1cochet> lf click :)
<R1cochet> Recursiv3: left click on the applet
<R1cochet> knome: thank you
<Recursiv3> R1cochet, then what?
<R1cochet> it should show a list of all available connections
<Recursiv3> It doesn't.
<R1cochet> weird
<R1cochet> what does it show
<R1cochet> when you rt click do you have wireless ticked?
<Recursiv3> The four options are Enable Networking, which is checked; Connection Information, which is greyed out; Edit Connections; and About;
<R1cochet> is ur wireless adaptor turned on?
<Recursiv3> I believe so.
<Recursiv3> IDK, but IDK why it wouldn't be.
<R1cochet> is there a network in range?
<Recursiv3> Yes.
<R1cochet> well usually built in cards have an on/off switch
<R1cochet> make sure its on
<Recursiv3> I have used the wireless network under another operating system.
<Recursiv3> I don't think there's a switch.
<R1cochet> i dunno then
<R1cochet> mine pops right up
<Recursiv3> Hmm, I found something that might help, I'll check it out.
<R1cochet> gl :)
<Recursiv3> What is a persistent install?
<Recursiv3> So, I'm using this fix for my problem
<Recursiv3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<Recursiv3> Ït says that I should do sudo -s; echo blacklist ath_pci >>/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Recursiv3> However, the directory /etc/modprobe.d does not exist.
<Recursiv3> There is a /etc/blacklist  ; should I just use that?
<robile> no
<robile> if u have xubuntu installed i think there HAS to be a /modeprobe.d
<robile> if not, then create it
<robile> well no
<robile> there HAS to be one
<robile> :
<robile> :)
<robile> taking a shower brb
<Recursiv3> IDK.
<Recursiv3> I have Xubuntu on a Live USB drive.
<Recursiv3> Meh, nvm, I mistyped it.
<wickedfable> Hello
<wickedfable> I'm having a problem installing Adobe Flash Player. I've tried some solutions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=634126&page=4 But nothing seems to work
<wickedfable> Does anyone have a little time to help out? I'd greatly appreciate it.
<R1cochet> the player or the plugin?
<wickedfable> Um, the plugin for Firefox
<R1cochet> open synaptic
<wickedfable> I think.
<R1cochet> install the "xubuntu-restricted" pack
<wickedfable> It opens then closes?
<wickedfable> Us that supposed to happen?
<wickedfable> Is*
<R1cochet> no
<wickedfable> Does that mean there is something wrong with my installation?
<nuvan> I've installed the ssh server, and am trying to change the port it runs on.  I've modified the /etc/ssh/ssh_config file to include Port 1352, but the server still starts on 22.  Any idea why?
<R1cochet> i dunno
<wickedfable> Hmm
<R1cochet> do you have system youpdate ryounning?
<wickedfable> Uh, I think so
<wickedfable> The little icon in the top?
<R1cochet> system update*
<Odd-rationale> nuvan: change it in the sshd_config file
<wickedfable> That checks for updates?
<R1cochet> well you can only have 1 package manager ryounning at a time
<nuvan> Odd-rationale: *headdesk*
<R1cochet> running*
<robile> wickedfable, already tried to just go to macromedia.com (or sth like that) and click und "install adobe flash" plugin?
<robile> worked for me
<Odd-rationale> nuvan: sshd_config for the server config, ssh_config for the client config... :P
<wickedfable> Yes, I have
<wickedfable> It asks me to do a manual install.
<robile> wickedfable, arent u asked to download a .deb file ?
<wickedfable> Oh. yes, it asks me to select a file.
<R1cochet> you will want to install "xyoubyountyou-retricted plyougins* from synaptic on a fresh install. grabs flash plyougin, java and all those other plyougins youll need
<Odd-rationale> nuvan: you might have to `sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart` when you are done.
<wickedfable> I chose .deb and when I tried to install it, it did, but apaprently it did not work.
<wickedfable> Because I still can't see Flash movies in Firefox
<nuvan> Odd-rationale: I'd even ls'd the directory because I wasn't sure what the config file was named, and still I missed that there was ssh_ and sshd_ files... *facepalm*.  done, thanks.
<robile> wickedfable, then i cant help u sry
<wickedfable> Ah, okay.
<wickedfable> Thanks for trying/
<Odd-rationale> nuvan: np
<wickedfable> Every time I try to load the .deb file it simply loads then closes.
<wickedfable> I would guess that that shouldn't happen no matter what.
<wickedfable> Before it showed the contents and stuff and had a button to install, now the bar just loads then the .deb file closes.
<wickedfable> Well, I'll try Google to resolve the Synaptic Package Manager problem.
<wickedfable> Thanks for the help.
<lsimmonds2008> hello
<lsimmonds2008> help :P
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
#xubuntu 2008-12-04
<lsimmonds2008> Hello, i need some help
<Spiegel> I am getting an error on shutting down, any help would be appreciated
<Spiegel> [numbers] CIFS VFS: server not responding
<Spiegel> [numbers] CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 mid 922
<lsimmonds2008> just hold the button for 6 seconds
<lsimmonds2008> hows that? ):
<lsimmonds2008> (:  *
<s1amson> anybody had luck with xmms::info pipe?
<s1amson> erm
<s1amson> i mean xmms::remote
<cody-somerville> not i
<s1amson> cody-somerville, ever ran into a   Make had returned bad status, install seems impossible
<s1amson> i know make works
<itai_michaelson> i have an application that minimize itself into the tray. in gnome in i can see it , but how do i see it in xfce?
<s1amson> not many people are here. try #xfce
<itai_michaelson> i will...
<s1amson> damn, i tried gqmpeg with mpg321 but i have the same prollem i had with bmp years ago (never tried bmp since) it wont recourse directories
<R3cursive> If I install a new, special kernel that is supposed to be for Ubuntu, will it work with Xubuntu?
<R3cursive> sendpass Recursive mathnerd@mchsi.com
<R3cursive> shit
<Oloryn> Is there anything tricky about cross-grading a Ubuntu 8.10 machine to Xubuntu 8.10?  Does it require more than 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'?  What's the best way to get rid of Ubuntu-specific packages afterwards?
<Odd-rationale> !purexfce | Oloryn
<ubottu> Oloryn: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Oloryn> Ah, lovely.   TYVM
<Odd-rationale> np
<Oloryn> I've got an old Armada 7800 laptop whose CD-ROM drive doesn't like the CD-Rs my other systems create.  Simplest thing to do seems to be to install an Ubuntu ShipIt CD, and then crossgrade to Xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> Oloryn: well, did you try verifying the iso?
<Oloryn> yes, burned 3 different ones.  I've seen this before on this laptop.  It's just the CD-ROM drive itself I think.
<Oloryn> But 8.10 finally deals sanely with the display on it (7.04 and 7.10 didn't)
<Kred> ls
<Kred> wrong window.. wrong computer
<ooglebutte> hehe
<Kred> Having three keyboards, three screens with multiple xterms..
<ooglebutte> that would give me a complex
<steph33560> hello
<steph33560> How setup firefox to not use opendns ?
<steph33560> keyword.url in about:config seems ok, boolean switch to true but typing someting in address bar still goes to opendns :(
<ooglebutte> edit/pref will have some options
<steph33560> ooglebutte, did not find things in edit/prefs ....
<ooglebutte> edit/pref/general/connection settings   was what I was thinking of...
<ooglebutte> steph33560: ^
<steph33560> ooglebutte, yep seen, gonna check this
<steph33560> ooglebutte, can't find this o_O
<ooglebutte> steph33560: errr I'm still using ff2...
<steph33560> ooglebutte, what is for you the number of the top item you click on (1 to 7)
<steph33560> ooglebutte, ha ok
<ooglebutte> dapper ftw :)
<R1cochet> i wanted to try out xmms 2 but when reading the package info in synaptic i dont see one that is gui, only command based but ive seen tons of skins for it
<ooglebutte> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ooglebutte> I use mpg123 here
<R1cochet> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ooglebutte> isn't beep something the recommended replacement for xmms?
<R1cochet> i dont know i just wanted a nice player other than audacious
<ooglebutte> amorok gets plenty of recommendations - might be heavy on the dependencies tho
<crazygir> hiya! when trying to boot the 8.10 livecd, I'm getting these squashfs errors: [222.638986] BUffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block #######  as well as sb_dread failed, unable to read fragment cache, this all just keeps coming. the first number in the brackets increments too.
<crazygir> has anyone else run into this?
<crazygir> I've tested two separate computers, two separate burned cds, and two separate iso downloads
 * crazygir crosses fingers
<ldp> crazygir: It basically means the livecd won't work
<ldp> Because it has detected bad sectors on your CD drive
<ldp> I have never been able to counter this issue, myself
<ldp> My alternative is to install it from the alternat install cd
<crazygir> this is the main iso off the official download page
<ldp> crazygir: Yes, I know
<crazygir> I've tried an older cdrw and a brand new, not-scratched, blank cdr
<crazygir> ldp: so what is the suggested course-of-action?
<crazygir> :P
<ldp> crazygir: Get the alternate install CD :D
<crazygir> is this common?
<crazygir> is the problem in creating the livecd? or in burning? or in media?
<ldp> It's usually the iso
<ldp> Maybe downloading it again off a different location may help (via torrent, perhaps?)
<vidd> crazygir, how old is the system trying to run the cd?
<vidd> and does it even get to the point of the menu?
<crazygir> vidd: I've used two systems, an older p4 laptop and a newer amd64 desktop
<crazygir> vidd: and yes, I get through to the menu
<crazygir> if I select either test or install, I run into the errors
<vidd> crazygir, the amd64 will not load the i386 image.....
<crazygir> what?
<crazygir> why? that's insane
<vidd> why is that insane?
<crazygir> because the amd64 processes 32bit code fine
<vidd> why would you expect a amd64 arch to be able to run an image configured for the i386 architecture?
<gabkdlly> I have also encountered such IO errors
<crazygir> are we really talking about the same thing?
<crazygir> vidd: are you saying that an i386 livecd will not run on an amd64 based system?
<crazygir> gabkdlly: that's lame
<crazygir> :P
<vidd> crazygir, let me adjust my statement to *MAY*
<crazygir> what?
<crazygir> have you used *any* other os?
 * vidd has no amd64 processor to test on because of such incompatabilities....
<crazygir> 32bit code runs *fine* on an amd64 based system
<crazygir> vidd: where are you getting this information?
<vidd> from the numerous reports of i386-based apps (such as java and flash) not working properly
<vidd> now i MAY be mistaken...there may have been adjustments made to accomodate these incompatabilities
<crazygir> vidd: that's trying to get *those* 32bit binaries (because we don't have the code to compile) to run on an amd64 based *OS*
<crazygir> now *stop* confusing people with things you don't fully understand
<crazygir> :P
<crazygir> vidd: the *system* is different from the *OS*
<vidd> have you TRIED the amd64 bit image?
<crazygir> no, I have no need to
<vidd> if your going to attempt to run it on amd64 hardware, you might want to consider it
<crazygir> vidd: you are horrendously misinformed here, unless xubuntu is incapable of something *every* other os is
<crazygir> vidd: please STOP giving out bad information
<crazygir> you are worse than a windows user
<crazygir> if you don't know, that's ok
<vidd> then tell me....why does PPC not load the i386 image?
<vidd> or SPARC?
<crazygir> because a powerpc chip *cannot* execute i386 code
<crazygir> AMD64's *CAN*
<vidd> ah! thats because the architecture of the KERNEL needs to be different!
<crazygir> it was part of migrating the consumers
<crazygir> oh vidd quit it
<vidd> humor me....get the amd64 image
<crazygir> thanks to those who corroborated the squash fs errors, I'll try a different iso
<crazygir> vidd: no, because you are *not* correct here, and I have no need to run the amd64 image. if this is in fact what xubuntu would need, I'll find another linux distribution
<crazygir> please, please, stop mis-informing people vidd
 * crazygir wanders off for better things
<Myrtti> crazygir: could it be that your cd-rom drive lense is dirty or something? have you tried the cd's on other machines?
<Myrtti> crazygir: also did you check the cd integrity with the inbuilt integrity check?
<vidd> \0. maxamillion
<crazygir> Myrtti: I have tried two separate machines, so yes, I have tried different drives
<crazygir> I'm about to download a different iso image to test out
<vidd> crazygir, i was mistaken....the amd64 wont work on the i386....but the i386 should work on the amd64
<Myrtti> remember to check the md5sum before and after burning
<crazygir> vidd: of course.
<crazygir> I understand mixing this all up, but be careful with the information you are giving people
<vidd> i appologize for the misunderstanding
<crazygir> no worries
<crazygir> I'm less concerned with me, and more with the newb you might be informing
<crazygir> ;)
<gabkdlly> crazygir: you would not happen to have a VIA chipset on your IDE controller, would you?
<gabkdlly>  VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C perhaps?
<crazygir> the possibilities of that is high gabkdlly, at least for one of the systems
 * crazygir is checking
<crazygir> gabkdlly: I'm assuming that is what you have?
<gabkdlly> yes
<PrebenR> hi. My wife runs xubuntu on an asus eee 901 PC. It has a 1024x600 display. She wants to connect the laptop to a projector with resolution 800x600. I'm trying to get xrandr to work so that the Asus PC also has 800x600, but if I use --mode 800x600 I get "no mode". How can I add this resolution?
<Odd-rationale> PrebenR: did you try xrandr -s 800x600 ?
<PrebenR> I tried adding Modes "1024x600" "800x600" "640x480" in the xorg.conf but didn't help
<PrebenR> no
<PrebenR> tried now
<PrebenR> Size 800x600 not found in available modes
<Odd-rationale> hmm. can you pastebin the output of "xrandr" ?
<PrebenR> in the setting-> display I also just get Defualt and 640x480
<PrebenR> wait a bit to connect the asus to the net
<evanthia> hi (PrebenR) from asus
<evanthia> where is the xrandr output?
<vidd> evanthia, you open terminal and type xrandr
<evanthia> yes, but there is no output
<evanthia> ah
<evanthia> that output
<evanthia> I thought it was whyle using the -s 800x600 option
<evanthia> http://pastebin.com/d327cafa5
<evanthia> here is the output
<Odd-rationale> evanthia: and how about your xorg.conf?
<Odd-rationale> what version of ubuntu is this btw...
<evanthia> xubuntu 8.20
<evanthia> 8.10
<Odd-rationale> k
<evanthia> I had the default xorg.conf (no setup)
<evanthia> I'll paste the one I use now
<evanthia> http://pastebin.com/d65c22a42
<evanthia> there are no modelines, but is that needed?
<Odd-rationale> evanthia: try adding a DefaultDepth 24 line: http://pastebin.com/m159766e0
<Odd-rationale> the restart X (logout) and pastebin the output of xrandr again...
<Odd-rationale> then*
<evanthia> yes
<evanthia> no change to the xrandr output
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<evanthia> shall I pastebin Xorg.0.log?
<sinbox> while you're there: where would I find Xorg logs?
<sinbox> everytime I reboot I get a "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" window and I have to manually select the correct monitor, how can I make the change permanent?
<neozen> sinbox: /var/log/
<neozen> sinbox: will be named Xorg.0.log Xorg.1.log etc
<evanthia> http://pastebin.com/d5f9f5524
<sinbox> uhoh I think I just made things worse, I now get a "cannot display this video mode" on startup  :/
<evanthia> here is the Xorg.0.log
<sinbox> arghhh
<neozen> sinbox: ....that was quick
<neozen> sinbox: did you backup the file before you changed something?
<neozen> sinbox: standard procedure for me when dealing w/ xorg.conf
<sinbox> well, I'd just tried saving a display setup that worked and rebooted, but it obviously doesn't like it, nope I did not backup anything as I changed it from the "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" startup prompt and just saved the one I had to select everytime, anyway neozen I have to run out so I'll come back some other time to pick people's brain on how to fix this  :)
<neozen> sinbox: I may not be here.... but someone who can help you probably will
<neozen> sinbox: X is still something of a finicky beast on certain architectures
<sinbox> I didn't actually change it by hand but I know for a fact that it has backed up itself automatically on a daily basis since the problkem started so it shouldn't be a problem restoring a working copy anyway :)  I'm sure I'll find someone tommorrow
<neozen> sinbox: ::nods::
<sinbox> well, this is a prehistoric machine as it happens
<sinbox> ;-)
<Odd-rationale> evanthia: hmm... what happens if you generate a new xorg.conf (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg), restart X, and check the output of xrandr?
<neozen> sinbox: heeheh
<evanthia> same output
<evanthia> did it once before
<Odd-rationale> evanthia: maybe you card does not support that reolution...
<evanthia> it is not the driver?
<Odd-rationale> i'm not sure...
<evanthia> found it
<evanthia> xrandr --newmode "800x600" 38.21 800 832 976 1008 600 612 618 631
<evanthia> xrandr --addmode LVDS "800x600"
<evanthia> works
<evanthia> xorg 1.5 doesn't detect all modes
<Odd-rationale> ok :)
<evanthia> I was finally lucky with the googling :-)
<evanthia> thanks for help
<Odd-rationale> np.
<evanthia> xrandr fives   800x600        60.1
<evanthia> gives
<evanthia> maybe it is a problem that it is above 60?
<sinbox> when I try to cd to /X11 from /etc in a tty it tells me: no such file or directory
<sinbox> ok got it got to go there from file system
<Odd-rationale> sinbox: if you are in /etc/ , then cd to X11/
<evanthia> sinbox: / means root of system, so cd /etc/X11 or cd X11, not cd /X11 because there is no X11 directory in the root
<sinbox> so now I probably need to do: "cp ./xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf" to put that backup file in place of the messed up one is that correct?
<Odd-rationale> sinbox: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> it is always safer to use full name when unsure... :)
<sinbox> OK I'll do that, but the backup files seem to have numbers appended rather than a bak extension will report in a couple of minutes
<Odd-rationale> sinbox: use tab completion :P
<sinbox> yes I've learnt that bit but thanks all the same Odd-rationale :)  rebooting now
<sinbox> success booting Xorg graphics into gdm now
<Odd-rationale> :D
<Odd-rationale> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<sinbox> I'm wondering if doing a dpkg-reconfigure Xorg might be the easy way to solve my main problem
<sinbox> mind you: I didn't get a low graphics warning so maybe it's already fixed
 * sinbox does a full shut down and boot again to check
<Odd-rationale> most people can run without an xorg.conf file... like me :P
<Odd-rationale> with the new xorg, that is...
<sinbox> wow and it works :) guess I hadn't made that much of a mess then ;-)
<sinbox> well, I'm on 8.04 as some of the apps I really need seem to have a bunch of issues on 8.10, but I've installed fluxbox to save on ressources and am planning on swapping gdm with either xdm or slim
<Odd-rationale> sinbox: or you can use a text login... i did that for a time... :D
<sinbox> well, I'm setting up the machine for some DJs to use: computer savvy they're not
<sinbox> in fact I might enable autologin for them
<sinbox> ok out before I bugger up anything else :D
<marco> I have a strange problem with xubuntu 8.10
<marco> when xubuntu starts the cpu fan stop
<marco> it's not a fake
<marco> i really can't uderstand
<marco> seems like a problem with power managment
<marco> i need to change distro, i can't wait
<hhh3> ma dove?
<hhh3> che pc hai?
<charlie-tca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Craleu> hello, i'd like to ask a question about a install
<Craleu> kernel panic - no syncing while trying to install on a dell dimension 5150
<Genelyk> it's  burn good cd ?
<TheSheep> Genelyk: he's gone
<TheSheep> they do it on purpose to annoy us :)
<Genelyk> jeje
<neozen> dern impatient users ::grin::
<neozen> salutations arualavi
<arualavi> hi neozen
<ryuho-eeepc> anyone know about japanese (or i guess any) language input with scim
<ryuho-eeepc> or any other way to input non-english chracters in xubuntu?
<ryuho-eeepc> using xubuntu 8.10
<TheSheep> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<TheSheep> hmm
<ryuho-eeepc> well it's not just japanese
<TheSheep> ryuho-eeepc: I just use a compose key
<ryuho-eeepc> i can't change from english at all
<TheSheep> ryuho-eeepc: but it only works with latin-like characters
<ryuho-eeepc> scim doesn't give me an option to change, even if i enabled it in the options
<TheSheep> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ryuho-eeepc> fdsa
<ryuho-eeepc> it just feels like scim isn't working at all
<ryuho-eeepc> it wont even do spanish, and i know you don't need to change keyboard layout
<ryuho-eeepc> for spanish lol
<radicalboy> Hello! Can I run the latest version in this machine: AMD 450mhz, 256mb RAM, 20GB Hardisk, VGA Geforce 4 64MB
<radicalboy> ?
<Kudi1> Are there any tutorials for optimizing xfce that anyone hear knows one? I have yet find an extensive one.
<XFCEntra1> radicalboy: xubuntu should work well for you, and I would first use that instead of Ubuntu (GNOME)
<TheSheep> kudi1: not much to optimize in xfce itself
<radicalboy> XFCEntra1
<radicalboy> i use ubuntu 6.06, but this version is long time ago..
<radicalboy> i tried debian also
<XFCEntra1> radicalboy: Xubuntu 8.10 shouldn't give you trouble on that hardware. how did debian work for you? was that a current version?
<radicalboy> i use debian 4.0.r5 xfce
<kudi1> it seams like a lot of you guys dont care about new releases, ha
<XFCEntra1> radicalboy: are you concerned the new release of Xubuntu will run slower on that setup?
<kudi1> i just wish ubuntu had rolling release
<radicalboy> XFCEntra1, i just want a version to work well, without trouble and not slowly
<XFCEntra1> and debian etch with xfce wasn't slim enough? you could try using the Fluxbox window manager instead of Xfce. it is a bit bare and you will have to edit config files more often, but it is very light.
<XFCEntra1> radicalboy: you might try Fluxbuntu if you're interested in Fluxbox and want a new, debian-base distro to try
<kudi1> how do i add places to the xfce menue
<my_key> i have a problem with the ath5k driver not functioning after suspend/resume (itrepid with linux-modules-backports-generic package installed). Does anybody know how to fix this?
<Kudi1> how do i put "places" in the menu?
#xubuntu 2008-12-05
<TheSheep> Kudi1: you can't
<TheSheep> Kudi1: you can put shortcuts to directories
<Kudi1> TheSheep: is there a script i can put in there for recent documents ...or trash?
<TheSheep> for trash -- yes
<TheSheep> Kudi1: this python script will show trash when executed: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/93904/
<Kudi1> TheSheep: thanks
<TheSheep> Kudi1: save it to some .py file, make it executable and add a launcher to it to your menu
<Kudi1> k
<Kudi1> TheSheep: chmod? (to make it executable
<Kudi1> never mind i got it thanks
<Kudi1> if im using a desktop is the power management daemon required?
<djbushdio> i don't think its required, but i'm not sure how to remove it...
<TheSheep> it's in the autostarted applications
<TheSheep> just uncheck it
<Kudi1> ya i wasnt sure exacly what it did, thanks
<dnyy> I'm thinking about installing xfce, because of the age of my laptop.  My question is, when I log into an xfce session, will it have all my apps and such from my gnome session?  Also, does it install any extra apps?
<dnyy> It's a pretty silly question, but I couldn't find a good answer on google.
<Odd-rationale> dnyy: yes, it will keep all your gnome apps, there will also be some xfce apps too
<Odd-rationale> if you install xubuntu-desktop, that is
<dnyy> I'm guessing that's what I'm going to install, whatever gets me the xubuntu DE as I heard it runs good on older computers.
<Odd-rationale> some apps may serve the same purpose, like gedit (gnome) and mousepad (xfce)
<dnyy> ah, but it's better to have the native one, i'm guessing?
<Odd-rationale> yeah...
<Odd-rationale> if you decide to remove the gnome stuff, and just have xfce then...
<Odd-rationale> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<dnyy> Another dumb question, when switching between sessions, it saves all my configs right?
<Odd-rationale> yeah.
<dnyy> alright, thank ya. :)
<crazygir> hiya hiya!
<crazygir> what's the best way to provide remote desktop access to a xubuntu system running on a remote client (connected to the same windows domain, through vpn)
<Odd-rationale> probably vnc probably easier, nx may be better
<crazygir> ew
<Parvo> can i get CLI help here?
<Parvo> hmmm.....i guess im just impatient.
<daedhel> hi there
<daedhel> is there anyone alive?
<Odd-rationale> daedhel: no
<daedhel> Odd-rationale: exept you I guess?
<CBebop> Hello, I have a problem with xubuntu and recently installed compwiz-fusion. the windows i have open no longer display in the bottom task bar an i do not know why, any help would be appreciated.
<Quirko> hi ther
<Quirko> someone here???
<Myrtti> your patience wasn't.
<TheSheep> I will start tracking down those "ask-and-run" users...
<PsynoKhi0> heya, I have a question regqrding power management/disk idling in hardy
<PsynoKhi0> I've followed the instructions from the ubuntu wiki
<PsynoKhi0> the weird thing is that if I switch from battery to AC after logging in, the hdparm value returned by sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda is correct (192 vs 128 on battery), but the hard drive still clicks
<PsynoKhi0> also the battery panel applet disappears instead of showing the "on AC power" icon
<PsynoKhi0> I have to reboot to get the correct behaviour
<PsynoKhi0> (I'm on a laptop)
<PsynoKhi0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement <- the wiki entry I was referring to
<kimberlite> hey guys can you ppl help me with the sound?
<kimberlite> ??
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kimberlite> TheSheep: did you get my ques?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> kimberlite: ask on the channel
<kimberlite> TheSheep: See, I am new to xubuntu, even linux, I have installed xubuntu now, but don't know why I can't listen to music
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> kimberlite: ubuntu doesn't come with codecs for mp3 by default, because of legal issues
<kimberlite> TheSheep: not the mp3s, i can't listen to videos on youtube
<magic_ninja> i'm doing a net install froma  usb drive, i have gotten the installer to work fine but its not detecting my usb cable modem, any ideas on getting the usb cable modem detected so i can use dhcp to get the network
<TheSheep> !flash | kimberlite
<ubottu> kimberlite: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: I think the installer has an option to load additional modules at some point
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: you can tell it to load the firmware for your modem there
<magic_ninja> it doesn't give that option
<TheSheep> magic_ninja: right after 'detecting network hardware'
<kimberlite> TheSheep: C'mon I have successfully installed flash player by adding plugin to firefox. Video play but I can't hear anything, I can't hear anything from my speaker
<vidd> magic_ninja, what are you trying to load a modual for?
<vidd> kimberlite, open your volume manager and max out PCM
<magic_ninja> i use a usb cable modem
<magic_ninja> i need the net install done over this modem
<kimberlite> vidd: where is the volume manager?
<TheSheep> kimberlite: the whistle icon on your panel
<vidd> kimberlite, it is the speaker icon on your task bar
<vidd> (depending on the icon theme, apparently)
<kimberlite> vidd: I am new to linux, I am sorry. Thanks vidd
<kimberlite> vidd: it worked. I am so stupid
<TheSheep> no need to be sorry
<vidd> kimberlite, we were all "new to linux: at one time or another
<vidd> kimberlite, it took me a while to figure that out myself =]
<kimberlite> vidd: that makes me feel good! anyways, how can i install codecs for playing mp3s?
 * vidd has no idea.....
<vidd> i use gxine for all my media
<TheSheep> kimberlite: follow these instructions
<vidd> and "libxine1-ffmpeg" pretty much adds all the codecs i need
<TheSheep> !mp3 | kimberlite
<ubottu> kimberlite: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> kimberlite: the second link
<kimberlite> vidd: what is xine?
<kimberlite> vidd: i have only listen music player that came with xubuntu
<vidd> !gxine | kimberlite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine
<vidd> !xine | kimberlite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<gnomefreak> !find xine
<ubottu> Found: amarok-engine-xine, libxcb-xinerama0, libxcb-xinerama0-dbg, libxcb-xinerama0-dev, libxine-dev (and 35 others)
<vidd> gxine is a multi-media player
<kimberlite> vidd: can i install it from the synaptic package manager?
<vidd> it works with the xine audio/video back-end
<vidd> listen and totem are media players with the gstreamer audeo/video backend
<vidd> yes...gxine is in the repos
<kimberlite> vidd: how can i find it in synaptic ?
<vidd> erm...open synaptic and scroll to the "gx"'s
<vidd> or... open terminal and type "sudo apt-get install gxine"
<kimberlite> vidd: I am using proxy to connect to the internet, does the terminal works that way and download, coz it has been showing 0% only
<kimberlite> it says it felt tofetch
<vidd> kimberlite, i have no idea
<vidd> i dont work with proxy's
<vidd> =[
<vidd> failed to fetch what?
<kimberlite> vidd: failed to fetch archive, unable to resolve np.archive.ubuntu.com...
<kimberlite> vidd: it may be becoz i am using proxy
<kimberlite> vidd: but i can connect to internet that way only. any way out? its a http proxy
<vidd> type "nslookup np.archive.ubuntu.com"
<kimberlite> vidd: it says connection timed out.
<kimberlite> anyway to access the repository via proxy?
<vidd> yes there is....but i do not know how to set it up
<vidd> as i said....i dont work with proxies
<vidd> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<vidd> nope....that wont help =[
<kimberlite>  why don't ppl out here help me out?
<vidd> most ppl that do not know an answer just say nothing and wait for someone that has the answer to speak....
<vidd> this way they can learn as well
<vidd> kimberlite, this might help you :http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1839.html
<vidd> kimberlite, as i said...i have never used proxies...so i dont know if this will or will not help....please let me know how it works out?
<vidd> kimberlite, did that help?
<vidd> kimberlite, if not, check out http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<kimberlite> vidd: that didn't help
<kimberlite> vidd: i should check this out
<vidd> kimberlite, if your proxy has a password, read the comments for modifications to NOT store passwords in plain text
<kimberlite> vidd: the proxy doesn't have password
<vidd> +}
<vidd> =]
<vidd> success?
<kimberlite> vidd: how to edit a file through the terminal?
<kimberlite> vidd: how to edit bash.bashrc?
<kimberlite> i know some of the commands, but don't know this
<vidd> kimberlite, "sudo mouspad /etc/bash/bash.rc
<vidd> kimberlite, "sudo mouspad /etc/bash/bashrc
<vidd> gggrrrr.
<vidd> kimberlite, "sudo mouspad /etc/bash.bashrc"
<vidd> there...thats the right command =]
<vidd> ACK! i spelled mousepad wrong!
<vidd> kimberlite, "sudo mousepad /etc/bash.bashrc"
<vidd> kimberlite, i believe you may need to relaunch your /etc/bash.bashrc once your finished editing it
<kimberlite> vidd:i opened it, added the code and saved it and closed it
<vidd> kimberlite, you need to reload your /etc/bash.bashrc
<kimberlite> vidd: how to?
<vidd> does "sudo /etc/bash.bashrc" do anything?
<vidd> then reboot
<vidd> kimberlite, the only way i know is to reboot
<kimberlite> vidd: no, so i have to reboot?
<vidd> kimberlite, while im sure there IS a way to do this without a reboot, i do not know it off the top of my head
<vidd> and you will be back up before i could locate non-reboot method =]
<kimberlite> vidd: no, so i have to reboot?
<kimberlite> vidd: i wil be back, bye
<kimberlite> vidd: thanks
<vidd> =]
<Kimberlite> vidd: god, it didn't work out
<vidd> Kimberlite, what is your http proxy?
<Kimberlite> its a lan proxy
<Kimberlite> vidd: 10.10.10.1
<vidd> ok...but what is it?
<Kimberlite> vidd: 10.10.10.1
<vidd> what port #?
<Kimberlite> port 80
<vidd> Kimberlite, thats not a proxy =\
<vidd> but anywhat....
<Kimberlite> c'mon i am in the irc with this proxy
<Kimberlite> vidd: what it is then?
<vidd> export http_proxy=http://10.10.10.1:80/
<vidd> is this what you added to bash.bashrc?
<Kimberlite> i did the same
<Kimberlite> yes
<vidd> can you ping 91.189.88.31 ?
<vidd> Kimberlite, can you ping 91.189.88.31 ?
<Kimberlite> vidd: it is stucked
<vidd> in terminal type "ping 91.189.88.31" (ctrl+c to cancel pinging)
<Kimberlite> PING failed it seems
<vidd> when you say it is stuck....is it continually pinging? or is it not showing anything?
<Kimberlite> coz it said 100% packet loss
<Kimberlite> it is not showing anything
<vidd> when you hit [ctrl]+[c], what does it say?
<Kimberlite> 108 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% loss
<vidd> Kimberlite, im at a loss
 * vidd has no other ideas
<vidd> what did you do to set up your proxy in chat?
<Kimberlite> i use mibbit
<Kimberlite> otherwise irc doesn't work with chatzilla
<Kimberlite> vidd:
<vidd> so you are chatting in mibbit?
<Kimberlite> vidd: yes
<vidd> ok...that doesnt help me any =\
<vidd> how do you look at web pages? firefox?
<Kimberlite> vidd: yes
<Kimberlite> vidd: i configure in the preferences of firefox
<Kimberlite> i seems to work fine
<vidd> and im sure it does.....but i want to know what is listed in the proxy info in the app....
<Kimberlite> vidd: http proxy : 10.10.10.1 port: 80
<vidd> but where is it?
<Kimberlite> edit>preferences>network>settings
<vidd> i found it
<vidd> did you auto-detect or maunuall state proxy?
<Kimberlite> vidd: manual
<vidd> all internet traffic is run thru this proxy?
<Kimberlite> yes.
<Kimberlite> but ircs don't work, and not even Pidgin.
<Kimberlite> vidd: with xp, all the programs seem to work
<Kimberlite> anyways vidd, thanks a lot, u helped me fix my speaker!
<Kimberlite> at least i can listen to youtube videos
<Kimberlite> thanks, gtg
<charlie-tca> Using Xubuntu 8.10 Desktop CD, local drives are not mounted automatically. Is this as designed so that it does not interfere with gparted during installation?
<coldhak> what's the xfce package called? i don't want to install all of the xubuntu-desktop stuff, just xfce
<coldhak> i found it
<knome> coldhak, xfce4 ?
<knome> np.
<coldhak> :) thanks
<Shootdown> hi
<vidd> hello Shootdown
<Shootdown> one easy question ?
<vidd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shootdown> one easy question, can I run Gnome/KDE apps on xubuntu ?
<vidd> absolutely
<Shootdown> ok
<Shootdown> thanks
<vidd> you can run any app you want
<vidd> (as long as its runnable under linux)
<Shootdown> i'm newbie on Ubuntu and I want to install a Ubuntu distro on my old PC
<vidd> xubuntu aint just for lightweights anymore =]
<Shootdown> and xubuntu has gtk out-the-box ?
<Shootdown> vidd: and xubuntu has gtk out-the-box ?
<knome> Shootdown, yes.
<Shootdown> ok
<Shootdown> thanks
<sinbox> \o vidd you around?
<vidd> .0/ sinbox  yeah
<sinbox> is slim easy to configure?  I was reading through the xdm manual and got confused long before I got very far :)
<vidd> sinbox, not really....
<vidd> the only tweeking i did was add to the PATH
<vidd> just make sure you install hal to get your keyboard and mouse working =]
<sinbox> hehe thanks I'll give it a go after the weekend, already messed up fluxbox and xorg enough times for one week :)
<vidd> =]
<vidd> <o.
 * sinbox is off to work, take it easy all
<knome> sure.
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jarnos> Some icons have changed in my panel? (e.g. Quit dialog icon and NetworkManager Applet icon) Why?
<knome> jarnos, did you change the icon theme?
<jarnos> knome: not intentionally :|
<knome> jarnos, did you upgrade?
<jarnos> knome: many days ago, but I think the icons did not change right after that.
<jarnos> knome: I checked User interface preferences and icon theme "Tango" was highlighted. However icons looked like "Crystal SVG". Changing to some other and back to Tango fixed it.
<knome> jarnos, ok...
<knome> jarnos, file a bug maybe?
<jarnos> knome: They would ask me for instructions on how to reproduce the bug.
<knome> jarnos, just add it and paste me the bug.
<knome> (#)
<jarnos> knome: Bug #305573
<knome> jarnos, ok thanks.
<balluche> hello !
<knome> hello
<balluche> i would like to know if there is a simple way to connect to window's shares as of nautilus in ubuntu.
<balluche> any help ?
<knome> !samba | balluche
<ubottu> balluche: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<balluche> yes but i mean in graphical way ;-)
<knome> system > shared folders
<balluche> i want to access shared folders in a windows host
<knome> have to go soon. charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> I don´t know how to. I don´t run any windows for about 5 years
<balluche> i know nautilus is capable to access the windows network without the need for mouting at hand
<balluche> but i use xubuntu (xfce)
<knome> balluche, if you definitely want, you can install nautilus on xubuntu as well
<charlie-tca> You could try opening thunar, click on GO, click Open Location?
<balluche> ok. what's next ?
<charlie-tca> I think fill in the blanks. I don´t know what the right answers are for your system.
<balluche> ok, i found it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131 (fusesmb)
<crav> how can i install compiz-fusion on xubuntu, im getting "not found" in the repos
<cody-somerville> crav, http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<knome> cody-somerville, :] again
<cody-somerville> knome, :)
<cody-somerville> knome, having fun?
<knome> cody-somerville, yeah
<knome> cody-somerville, a bit tired, it's half past midnight @finland :)
<knome> cody-somerville, and you?
<cody-somerville> always
<knome> hah :)
<knome> you're barely ever online except now in fosscamp ;)
<knome> so i wouldn't know
<CBebop> Hello, I am using Xubuntu 8.10 with compiz-fusion, and when I boot up the taskbars, panels whatever you want to call them come up fine but do not update say when i open a window or connect to a wireless netowrk. I know they are loading there as i can click where programs
<CBebop> "Should" be but it wont show unless i resize the bar, or change it in some way where it has to reload.
<CBebop> After i resize/whatever, it works fine from then on out, just kind of an annoyance i Have to do it when i boot.
<CBebop> Any solutions or thoughts?
<forces> saluton
<knome> 'lo.
<forces> o7
#xubuntu 2008-12-06
<magic_ninja> is there a utility to configure your fstab or walk you through it
<magic_ninja> or do you manually have to do it (doing a minimal install with debootstrap)
<gabkdlly1> magic_ninja: there are some comments in the default fstab to get you headed in the right direction.  there is also the man page.
<bryan__> is there a known issue with the gui becoming unresponsive after extended use, or after using VLC?
<bryan__> it stops registering key presses and right-clicks on the mouse, and i can't open the menus at the top (applications, places, shutdown)
<bryan__> i also can't move windows around, but i can minimize and restore them
<bryan__> :"(
<forces> =(
<bryan__> T_T
<forces> u.u
<PrebenR> Hi. Fast question. I'm trying to get the Fn-Fx keys to work on my wifes Asus Eee 901. only some work and are found by xfce4. Do I need to install adams kernel or should the defautl xubuntu kernel manage this?
<Juanelo> hi, i have a problem when boot using xubuntu live feature, when the loading is finish, my screen go black so i cant see anything my card is a VIA/S3G UniChrome IPG
<vidd> Juanelo, can you pass the "safe graphics mode" (or something similar) from the boot menu of the live cd?
<Juanelo> just when it loads everything and is about to start, the screen go black
<Juanelo> can i use some command to see whats happen?
<vidd> Juanelo, yes....on the menu that comes up when you first boot the cd (you choose the language, and then it counts down to auto load, you can hit one of the [F#] keys to send special parameters to the boot sequence.
<vidd> one of them is safe graphics (may be worded differently)
 * vidd does not use the live cd, so he cant tell you EXACTLY how it works
<Juanelo> ok ill try that :) thank you vidd
<vidd> but it is a feature built into the live cd
<jamie> one of the users on this box, his xfce session won't start
<jamie> what config files/dirs should i delete to freshen up his xfwhat files/dirs should i delete to freshen up his profile?
<Odd-rationale> jamie: hmm. try deleting his ~/.cache directory...
<jamie> k, i'll start there
<Odd-rationale> and maybe his ~/.config/xfce4/ dir too...
<jamie> k
<Odd-rationale> jamie: are there any error message?
<jamie> i dunno, haven't dug. i've removed those things, i'll try again
<retour> How to format DVD-RAM under xubuntu?
<Constrabus> Using the persistant live USB 8.10   How do configure so that other USB drive stop auto-mounting?
<vinnl> Constrabus, in the Settings Manager, see "Removable Drives and Media"
<Constrabus> vinnl Thank you I appreciate it
<vinnl> yw :)
<Constrabus> must I restart for the setting to take effect? vinnl
<vinnl> Constrabus, I'm quite sure you don't
<vinnl> But you can just try pluggin in another USB drive, of course ;-)
<Constrabus> I did, and it automounted again after I un-checked all automount settings
<vinnl> Hmm, that's odd
<vinnl> Let me try it
<vinnl> Constrabus, hmm, the checkboxes get rechecked whenever I uncheck them and switch to another tab. Does that happen to you too?
<vinnl> (In the settings, that is)
<Constrabus> No. I unchecked them all then hit close
<vinnl> Constrabus, and when you re-open it now, are the boxes still unchecked?
<the-erm> when you do man <command> then press ? you get a way to search from the bottom up.  Is there a way to repeat the command easily
<the-erm> bottom line is there a web page out there that lists all the extra stuff you can do with man?
<knome> the-erm, man man?
<the-erm> man man doesn't really show much
<the-erm> Maybe I should check what $MANPAGER and $PAGER have then man them
<the-erm> both are empty oddly enough
<the-erm> it probably uses less
<the-erm> I'll start there
<knome> ok
<the-erm> for the record, it was less
<knome> k, not more
<knome> ;)
<the-erm> you can't ^v more :)
<knome> wouldn't know even if you could
<D-MAN> missing taskbar how do i get it back?
#xubuntu 2008-12-07
<knome> D-MAN, alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<knome> D-MAN, is that what you meant?
<D-MAN> yeah i did that and panel at top came back but with ni menus?
<D-MAN> no menus
<knome> did you have menus?
<knome> did the panel disappear after boot or suddenly?
<D-MAN> you know at the top were it says applications oplces and sytem all is missing?
<D-MAN> options
<knome> yes.
<D-MAN> all of that is missing off the window and firefox everything
<D-MAN> nrrd to get it back
<D-MAN> its not my pc just helping a friend
<knome> D-MAN, you can add those panel applets back
<D-MAN> knome i run hardy on my pc
<D-MAN> do you know how
<knome> D-MAN, right click the panel and select "add new item"
<D-MAN> knome what distro you run?
<knome> D-MAN, xubuntu intrepid
<knome> D-MAN, but it is the same in hardy
<D-MAN> also is there a way to add persons name in chat without typing it in every time?
<knome> D-MAN, you can try pressing the first letter(s) and then tab
<D-MAN> seems like xubuntu uses less system resources is that true>
<knome> yes
<D-MAN> kool thinking bou putting it on my pc
<retour> Anybody using DVD-RAMs?
<D-MAN> so does that mean it runs faster?
<knome> D-MAN, yes..
<knome> D-MAN, most possibly yes.
<D-MAN> knome: kool man thanks allot
<knome> np.
<D-MAN> knome: one more question is xubuntu gnome or kde?
<knome> D-MAN, xfce
<D-MAN> knome: oh what is that?
<knome> D-MAN, it's an alternative for gnome and kde.
<D-MAN> knome: or what exactly does it mean?
<D-MAN> knome: just different code source or what?
<knome> D-MAN, it's just a difference desktop environment.
<knome> D-MAN, different source yes and a bit different way to work
<knome> D-MAN, and maybe a bit different feature-wise
<D-MAN> knome: sorry im new to linux and trying to figure it all out but im enjoying the challenge
<knome> D-MAN, np. have fun :)
<D-MAN> knome: yeah im never going back to windows !!!!!
<knome> :)
<D-MAN> knome: peace out
<robert__> how do i connect my palm treo to my laptop?
<wes> is there a lock screen in xubuntu
<wes> ?
<R1cochet> i think so yes
<R1cochet> think its the same as in gnome
<R1cochet> !screenlock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlock
<KlrSpz> hey guys, need some help.. i have upgraded to Intrepid (8.10) and now my nVidia drivers don't work.. According to nVidia's README, my card (Go 7300) should be supported, but GDM always says it can't load the nvidia driver... the restricted drivers manager doesn't ever enable the driver either.. any ideas?  http://pastebin.ca/1278498
<jmichaelx> !xkb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkb
<jmichaelx> !keyboard layout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboard layout
<jmichaelx> of course you don't
<mjec> hi guys, I'm having an issue where the Task List panel item is just showing one task labeled "??" at all times, regardless of properties or what's running
<mjec> suggestions?
<dnyy> After installing the xubuntu-desktop package, and playing with it for a while, my USB stick stopped being recognized in both it and gnome.  I was going to do a fresh install of xubuntu, but I need it working first. Any idea why it wouldn't be showing up? :(
<Guest32999> Hello.
<blankthemuffin_> Hey, I'm wondering how well you think xubuntu would go on a P2, with limited ( about 256MB ) ram.
<raderack> good morning
<charlie-tca> good morning, raderack
<raderack> anyone knowns where i can find a description of xubuntu(or ubuntu) services? i need to remove some of then,so my notebook(p3 800,178mb),can gain more memory to work with..(yes,im new to it)
<sevenseeker> considering partnership with arm (http://www.ubuntu.com/news/arm-linux) I would think xfce would be even better for these solutions, what do you guys think?
<charlie-tca> raderack: you could search at https://help.ubuntu.com/ for each one. That will get some explanations for you.
<raderack> charlie-tca, an description of the boot-scripts is the same?
<charlie-tca> What boot scripts?
<charlie-tca> are you looking in /etc/init.d or /etc/rc?.d
<raderack> yes
<charlie-tca> Scripts in /etc/rc?.d are for different run-levels which Xubuntu does not use except 1 and 2, to the best of my knowledge.
<charlie-tca> Most scripts in /etc/init.d can be researched in https://help.ubuntu.com/ . Turning off the item in Applications -> System -> Services will deactivate the script
<raderack> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<raderack> in a search in ubuntu forums,people said that enlightenment is lighter to run,thats truth?
<knome> raderack, yeah that's the case but it isn't so easy to configure and has less or different features
<whileimhere> Hi how is xfce doing on 8.10 these days?
<knome> whileimhere, great afaik
<raderack> so  for a beginner like me,is easier to keep using xfce?
<knome> raderack, compared to what?
<raderack> compared to using enlightenment
<knome> raderack, enlightenment?
<whileimhere> Has there been any major improvments? I used to use it but was switched to GNOME and now was thinking about switiching back on my new laptop.
<knome> raderack, well i suppose so
<knome> whileimhere, not really anything BIG, but imho the xubuntu release was the most impressive of the 8.10 series
<whileimhere> I use it mostly for MAME and for Photos anymore.
<whileimhere> I do a lot of graphics work for people.
<knome> raderack, you can also install enlightenment and on gdm just select which one you want to use
<knome> whileimhere, http://xubuntu.org/contribute ;)
<slinkeey> Hey All!
<knome> hello slinkeey
<slinkeey> Quick Qustion.. Not really a problem but....
<slinkeey> I replaced the video card in my PC.. Di I need to reinstall Xubuntu 8.04 so that it regognises everything correctly?
<knome> slinkeey, you shouldn't have to.
<raderack> thanks,i tried to install e16 using a tuto that i found on ubuntu forum,but it didnt work
<slinkeey> ok
<raderack> so i will try e16
<slinkeey> How did it find the different video cards drivers?
<knome> raderack, you can get enlightenment from the repos
<knome> slinkeey, magic
<slinkeey> be quiet, hehehe
<knome> well the system will look for any devices and they are recognised by their output
<slinkeey> ahh ok
<slinkeey> and then it see the ATI video card and then is there a database of drivers?  OR does it not use drivers?
<knome> it's the same way windows or any other OS will recognise them
<slinkeey> i know but windows will prompt me for what drivers to use
<raderack> only e16..and people said that version e16 need more work to be suitable for a new user..but e17(development version),already have something in default install
<knome> i don't know exactly, but i suppose it then just knows which drivers to use
<slinkeey> ok
<raderack> but doing a cvs install,isnt that easy..:(
<knome> raderack, suppose you should still try e16 first
<knome> raderack, and see if it suits you at all
<slinkeey> thanks
<knome> raderack, enlightenment really is something which is powerful only if you can use it, imho
<knome> *know how to...
<raderack> knome im still looking for a good tuto about configuring e16..when i get one,i will try e16(using synaptic package manager)
<knome> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<knome> duh
<raderack> ah there is no rush,i have time to read.
<knome> raderack, http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=support&l=en
<raderack> hmm..and the dumb heare was searching in ubuntu forums,lol
<raderack> thanks knome
<knome> np
<eichi> hello, where are the firewall settings?
<eichi> i installed cups server and want to access it from lan
<Aquina> hello
<oim> hi
<oim> ı am using kubuntu 8.10. ı want to use xfce. how can ı do that?
<Myrtti> install xubuntu-desktop
<oim> Myrtti: there arent any package like that
<Myrtti> are you sure?
<oim> ı look at it with adept
<Myrtti> you do have universe enabled?
<oim> i do in with terminal. it is realy there :)
<Myrtti> so there, install that
<oim> i do it. thanks
<dnyy> How can i tell what version of xfce is installed?
<teear> Is it possible to set 4:3 as the default aspect ratio in VLC?
<Twili> They have a Ultra-mobile PC USB image for Ubuntu 8.10, is there one for Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2009-11-30
<zruty> How do I add an app tot the panel?
<jar> Add to panel > Launcher
<dixon> Hey guys. A friend is having a problem where, after install, he boots to a grub prompt. Any ideas of what might be going wrong?
<turtle_> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<turtle_> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<turtle_> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jar> Hm
<jar> mounting ssh shares manually with sshfs is much faster than gigolo
<jar> :/
<jar> Not sure why.. they both use FUSE.
<zruty> jar: Launcher...? Does it work like that in xubuntu...? If so, tgreat! I will have a look at it tonight! thanks
<jar> zruty, Yeah it's an "add" option.
<zruty> jar: Is it a right click. or left click...? or...?
<zruty> on a panel?
<jar> Right Click -> Add New Items
<zruty> jar: Ah yes. I can remeber I tried that, But the option(s) I want/need are not in the manu that pops up
<jar> You can supply it anything.
<zruty> jar: Ok. I will check again and let ytou know. Thanks sofar!
<jar> No problem :)
<solofight> jar, :D
<jar> :)
<jar> Hey there.
<solofight>  is there a way i can bring in the autocomplete feature in run ?
<solofight> like in sidux ?
<solofight> jar, hey
<jar> :)
<jar> hm
<jar> solofight, that actually is a general xfce question
<jar> #xfce would be fine
<jar> :]
<solofight> oh, :P ok
<Balsaq> does ccleaner work with xubuntu?
<jar> No, that is a Windows only application with no real use in Linux.
<Balsaq> ahhh...ok thanks
<Balsaq> is there one for linux
<jar> I can't think of anything CCleaner does that is really needed in Linux.
<Balsaq> does linux keep records of my whereabouts?
<Balsaq> or when i install and then uninstall stuff...does linux completely get rid of it?
<_Pete_> if you told it to do so (--purge)
<Balsaq> ahhhh...a terminal command
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> my xfdesktop eat cpu at restart, any idea?
<Balsaq> i wish i knew what you mean drcode...
<jar> _Pete_, Balsaq, When I remove software I always use 'apt-get --purge autoremove foo'
<jar> gets rid of EVERYTHING
<jar> drcode, Doesn't do it here.. maybe try #xfce ?
<Balsaq> including history and cache?
<jar> Balsaq, Those types of things (if they exist) are in your home.
<jar> The only apps I can think of that use that concept in Linux are browsers.
<Balsaq> my home?
<jar>  /home/you
<jar> Hello, Sahkolihaa.
<Balsaq> wow...so much i don't know
 * Sahkolihaa waves? o.o
<jar> Balsaq, It's a completely different OS with a completely different filesystem structure.
<jar> Sahkolihaa, :)
<Balsaq> every day when i turn off my windows, i dumpy my cache, history, web pages viewed and any useless registry items left over from whatever...i like to go to bed 100% clean...how do i do that with linux?
<jar> the only thing in that list i can think of that applies to linux is just clearing your history and cache with firefox
<Balsaq> ok i do that
<jar> then you're fine
<jar> hi, billy-buntu
<billy-buntu> hi..i have a problem logging into xubuntu. It won't let me log in.
<Balsaq> but i installed a nvidia driver from nvidia, realized it was no good, unchecked it, and went back to letting xubuntu reconfigure my graphics...now did i make a mess? (it works great now)
<Balsaq> did i leave a messy trail of mistakes somewhere inside my computer?
<Sahkolihaa> Why do you worry about leaving a "mess"? :o
<jar> billy-buntu, are you SURE you're using the right password/etc?
<Balsaq> i am just that way...everyhting need to be just so
<jar> Balsaq, No - it doesn't work the same way as linux
<Sahkolihaa> Linux is nothing like Windows - Windows just doesn't clean it's self properly.
<jar> drivers are just single files
<Balsaq> so do i have a useless file somewhere now
<billy-buntu> jar, i used ubuntu as my username (it worked before) and i didn't need a password.  Now it refuses to accept ubuntu as username.
<jar> billy-buntu, During the install it would've asked you to supply a new username.
<Balsaq> i did that once billy...it was because of number lock
<jar> Ubuntu is the username on the livedisk.
<Balsaq> billy-buntu watch out for number lock...or caps lock
<billy-buntu> number lock is off.  I installed xubuntu to usb flash. It didn't ask for a username/pass during install to usb.
<Sahkolihaa> That still uses ubuntu as the username.
<billy-buntu> i'll try again..
<Balsaq> it may have been on the 1st tiem you did it
<Balsaq> time*
<Balsaq> it happened too me
<Balsaq> try one way then the other
<Balsaq> if not that watch out for cap locks
<billy-buntu> I made sure caplock and numlock are off.. it still won't accept ubuntu as username.
<Balsaq> try both ways...4 possibilities here
<Balsaq> try with them one..or one on and one off
<Balsaq> try with them on i mean
<Balsaq> or one on and one off
<Balsaq> if everything isnt exactly as you did it before it wont work
<billy-buntu> no. still won't login.
<billy-buntu> is there a config file I can edit?
<billy-buntu> i'll plug the usb drive into another pc and look at the config boot files or somthing..
<billy-buntu> I need to bypass the login prompt.
<billy-buntu> wierd..it worked before when I logged in as ubuntu with no password.
<Balsaq> _Pete_ this --purge, what will happen when i do it?
<_Pete_> Balsaq: read man apt-get
<Balsaq> read man apt-get....he says it like it is a book in my bookcase........do i google man apt-get and then it appears before me?
<_Pete_> man apt-get
<_Pete_> is command
<Balsaq> oh so i do a terminal copmmand and read it
<_Pete_> or man is command
<Balsaq> command*
<_Pete_> which show manual pages of commands
<Balsaq> oh cool
<Balsaq> i hope i can print it
<Balsaq> when i go in the basement on my xubuntu computer
<_Pete_> and why dont you just do the command on that computer?
<Balsaq> on this xp computer?
<Balsaq> willl it work?
<_Pete_> I meant the basement computer
<Balsaq> yes i will when i go down there
<Balsaq> i wrote ity down
<Balsaq> it
<Balsaq> i keep a book on all this stuff
<_Pete_> I would suggest to go thru some basic of linux/ubuntu wiki
<_Pete_> no need to bang head to wall when those are very well documented
<_Pete_> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Using_Ubuntu_Linux
<Balsaq> got it
<Balsaq> hope it works
<_Pete_> mhhm maybe that's not the best wiki
<_Pete_> dont know for sure about english ones
<billy-buntu> which file has the username & password details ?
<_Pete_> billy-buntu: /etc/password /etc/group /etc/shadow
<billy-buntu> thanks.
<_Pete_> oops
<_Pete_> first is passwd
<_Pete_> I suggest to study what those are before screwing everything :)
<Balsaq> i  use passwd to change my password...he can't get past the username
<billy-buntu> I'm using puppy linux to look into xubuntu file system, but I can't see etc folder..
<_Pete_> billy-buntu: easiest to recovery lost password is boot recovery mode then start root shell and change the password of user
<billy-buntu> yes..i was just thinking that. I'll try it.
<billy-buntu> can I change the user name as well?
<billy-buntu>  passwd command to change username & pass?
<_Pete_> yes with usermod command
<billy-buntu> ok.thanks.
<_Pete_> read the manual page its explained there: man usermod
<_Pete_>        -l, --login NEW_LOGIN
<_Pete_>            The name of the user will be changed from LOGIN to NEW_LOGIN. Nothing else is changed. In
<_Pete_>            particular, the user?s home directory name should probably be changed manually to reflect the
<_Pete_>            new login name.
<billy-buntu> ok thanks..but how do I boot into a command prompt?
<_Pete_> when you start computer
<_Pete_> there comes that Grub....
<_Pete_> which says press esc to see menu
<billy-buntu> I don't see an option for a terminal or command line
<_Pete_> do that and from list select recovery mode boot
<billy-buntu> found it.. i pressed esc and got a terminal
<billy-buntu> it says:
<billy-buntu> boot:
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> is there anyone that can tell me if with Xubuntu 9.10 the Firefox has some bugs ?
<billy-buntu> works ok for me..except it crashes when logged into paltalkexpress.com
<vik> hello, I'm trying to find drivers for Logitech quickcam, I was trying to compile them myself, but no luck. Here is the output of "make all": http://pastebin.com/m6a72c822 I would appreaciate if you could tell me what the problem is, because I do not understand nothing in there. Thanks indeed
<hosoka> I somehow cannot connect to different pages now.
<hosoka> It used to work in the previous version 9.04
<hosoka> with 9.10 I use then a different browser like Epiphany or Opera and the sites are working perfect.
<hosoka> Thinking Firefox is excluding these websites.
<hosoka> hello billy-buntu
<hosoka> you are using Xubuntu 9.10 ?
<billy-buntu> yes. firefox works ok for me.
<hosoka> it should work.
<billy-buntu> maybe you need to check preferences and see if the sites you visit are restricted?
<hosoka> can you do some testings for me ?
<hosoka> they are not restricted. Checked that already.
<hosoka> pls. go to the link www.9292ov.nl
<billy-buntu> i don't have xubuntu running now. maybe someone else can check?
<hosoka> ok
<billy-buntu> is your network connection ok?
<hosoka> fine
<hosoka> all is ok, but these sites are not working for me unless I use a different browser.
<billy-buntu> i'll check the link in about 10 mins. I need to fix something first.
<hosoka> ok
<billy-buntu> does that link require a special plugin?
<hosoka> no
<hosoka> it was working before
<hosoka> in 9.10 I am not getting the connection anymore.
<billy-buntu> <booting xubuntu now..
<hosoka> ok, thanks for your time
<hosoka> 9.10 right ?
<billy-buntu> xubuntu's logging in fine now. I had to reformat the casper-rw file.
<billy-buntu> I'll try that link.
<hosoka> ok
<billy-buntu> working fine
<billy-buntu> it says auto & ov
<billy-buntu> ov planner
<billy-buntu> is that right?
<hosoka> yes
<hosoka> but that is not the issue.
<billy-buntu> it connected ok.
<hosoka> the site is working fine.
<hosoka> try to do a search
<hosoka> hope you can understand Dutch :-)
<billy-buntu> what should I enter in?
<hosoka> at straat ...
<hosoka> stoelenmatter 55
<hosoka> the 55 should be at Huisnr
<hosoka> Plaats should be Hoorn NH
<hosoka> then below should be filled in ...
<hosoka> again
<hosoka> Straat Naritaweg and Huisnr 70
<hosoka> Plaats should be Amsterdam
<hosoka> then below you should see the option: Geef reisadvies where you can enter on it.
<hosoka> let me know if this works for you.
<billy-buntu> ok
<hosoka> after this info typed in this does not work for me but all the other browsers it does give me the output.
<billy-buntu> yes it worked
<billy-buntu> i see a time table or something
<hosoka> indeed
<hosoka> so it does works for you.
<billy-buntu> yeah..looks ok.
<hosoka> now what should be the problem with this in my situation ?
<hosoka> I went last time in the chatroom of Firefox and you know what they informed me ?
<hosoka> then do not use Ubuntu :-)
<billy-buntu> what?
<billy-buntu> that's bad advice, because it works for me.
<billy-buntu> I'm in australia and it's working fine.
<hosoka> I see now, thanks for your testing.
<hosoka> now could there be differences in settings of Firefox then ?
<hosoka> I did not change anything in the settings.
<billy-buntu> I'm using defaut setting
<billy-buntu> did you spell the names right?
<hosoka> yes, I did.
<hosoka> I used to work with these sites often in 9.04
<hosoka> I installed 9.10 from scratch.
<hosoka> maybe cookies enable then ?
<billy-buntu> yes try that
<billy-buntu> cookies are harmless
<hosoka> I just checked the settings in Firefox and do not see anything where it should not work.
<hosoka> I have the system in Dutch, but that should not be an issue.
<billy-buntu> check preferences, manage add-ons
<hosoka> If I can use 2 different browsers that works fine then I was thinking it is then with Firefox. But for you it works fine also.
<billy-buntu> do you have ubunbu firefox pack?
<billy-buntu> check if java is enabled..
<hosoka> the 0.8 ?
<hosoka> the firefox pack modification is enabled.
<billy-buntu> ok.
<hosoka> Java is enabled.
<billy-buntu> close the browser and open. try again.
<billy-buntu> it works for me : )
<hosoka> the firefox pack modification should be enabled right ?
<billy-buntu> yes
<hosoka> it does not work yet.
<hosoka> I need to go now.
<billy-buntu> other websites work ok?
<hosoka> yes
<hosoka> they do work
<billy-buntu> ok.
<hosoka> later
<hosoka> bye
<billy-buntu> bye
<billy-buntu> when installing xubuntu to USB flash drive using usb startup disk creator...it creates a save file called capser-rw
<billy-buntu> username & password is saved in this capser-rw file.
<billy-buntu> I reformatted the file by typing:  mkfs.ext3 -F casper-rw
<billy-buntu> now xubuntu boots and logs in fine.
<billy-buntu> now I know how to hack into usb xubuntu :)
<billy-buntu> by reformatting the casper-rw file, I can reset the security to default.
<billy-buntu> I shouldn't be telling you this!!
<billy-buntu> well..now you know for future reference.
<billy-buntu> my xubuntu 9.10 is running well.  I logged in ok, and changed the username & pass.
<billy-buntu> this is one cool operating system
<billy-buntu> what's the difference between xforce, gnome, kde?
<billy-buntu> applications >> settings>> session & startup >> advanced >>
<billy-buntu> launch kde services on startup.
<billy-buntu> launch gnome services on startup  (checked)
<billy-buntu> if I check them, I can run any gnome/kde applications in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> no, you can always run them
<billy-buntu> ok..good.
<TheSheep> if you check them, those applications will start faster (but you will log in a little bit longer)
<billy-buntu> ok
<billy-buntu> have you heard of the ArtistX distro?  it has approx 2000 multimedia tools. the problem, it's based on ubuntu 8.04 and runs horribly slow on my pc..i want to download the important applications to xubuntu and try them.
<billy-buntu> i especially want scribus and the video editing applications.
<billy-buntu> i'm thinking xubuntu should run a bit faster + install to usb/hd
<billy-buntu> http://www.artistx.org/site2/
<billy-buntu> check it out...
<billy-buntu> some of the video editors are Cinelerra, Kino, Openmovieeditor, Kdenlive, Pitivi, Avidemux, Devede
<billy-buntu> scribus is a desktop publisher.
<billy-buntu> anyway..i want to test some of them on xubuntu
<billy-buntu> adios
<MaxFrames> hello
<ubuntu_> hi there
<ubuntu_> i'mm atm running the installer for xubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu_> problem: the installer does not present me with an option to install on any harddrive
<ubuntu_> i.e.: step 4 of 7 is empty
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.ca/1693734
<ubuntu_> how to proceede?
<ubuntu_> seems to be the same bug here:
<ubuntu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305858
<ubuntu_> gee, i found a solution
<ubuntu_> any1 around being able to post there?!
<TheSheep> you
<ubuntu_> i do not have an account there
<MaxFrames> create one... it's free
<ubuntu_> ye, but i dont have any use for an account there
<MaxFrames> if you want to contribute to Ubuntu, that's the way to go
<ubuntu_> gee, i want someone to crosspost something i found on "my" german" forum
<edson> help
<Guest72400> help me pls
<ubuntu_> state your question
<ubuntu_> <= rebooting into 9.10 now
<Guest72400> How to install a tar.gz file?
<MaxFrames> you don't install a compressed file; you uncompress it
<Guest72400> I see several files and folder. What now?
<MaxFrames> anything. it depends on what the compressed file is and what you are trying to do with it...
<Guest72400> How can remove the borders? I want fullscreen.
<MaxFrames> the borders of what?
<MaxFrames> please try to be more specific, there are no mindreaders here
<Guest72400> it's just im not good at english
<Guest72400> i mean I can see 1-inch black borders on every side
<MaxFrames> once again: on every side of what?
<Guest72400> my screen
<MaxFrames> what kind of display are you using? TFT? what size?
<MaxFrames> anyway, what's your native language? there are localized support channels (#ubuntu-xx)
<Guest72400> 19" TFT
<Guest72400> it says 1280x720 if it helps
<MaxFrames> if you are getting black bands on every side of your picture, try to set the resolution to 1280x1024 or whatever fits your display's native resolution
<Guest72400> SyncMaster 940BW
<Guest72400> Ok thanks
<MaxFrames> 1280x720 is OK if it's a widescreen
<MaxFrames> 1280x1024 if it's 4:3 ratio
<Guest72400> How much do you know about Xubuntu on PS3?
<zack> hi
<likemindead> !hi | zack
<ubottu> zack: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zack> thanks
<subspider> hi
<likemindead> !hi | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<subspider> my menu bar have everthing out of order
<subspider> like every menu is together
<subspider> i restarted my system but it steel not ok
<subspider> how can i fix these
<subspider> ??
<likemindead> What do you mean by out of order?
<subspider> like clock insted of been in the usal place
<subspider> is at leftside
<subspider> in the same or der but but together
<likemindead> Right click on it & move it to where you want.
<likemindead> Are you running Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<subspider> i try that
<Sysi> or get empty space beetween them
<subspider> xubuntu
<likemindead> Hmm. I've never had anything move in Xubuntu. Sometimes in GNOME (Ubuntu) I'd have that happen.
<subspider> Syis how can i put spaces lol
<subspider> sysi
<subspider> sorry
<likemindead> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<likemindead> --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<Sysi> right click → add to panel
<subspider> sysi i cant put anything in ther right place is impossible
<Sysi> did you add empty space?
<Sysi> what this that taskbar-problem
<r0bert> hiho in karmic, is there anything such as esound pulseaudio etc installed and used?
<r0bert> r0bert@atropos:~$ speaker-test -Dplug:surround41 -c4 -twav
<r0bert> enables me to here front left/right and rear left/right correctly
<r0bert> but i dont see to be able to get any sound from vlc/exaile out of the rear plug
<likemindead> You can add PulseAudio, r0bert.
<likemindead> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<r0bert> well, i didnt have it before and it worked
<r0bert> so my thought was rather, there's something now running that hasnt been beofre and intercepts the sound output
<rasmus_> Hi anyone who can help connecting to a disc plug into ethernet on an Apple Airport?
<rasmus_> also I can't get Xubuntu to share folders even though I tried the shared-admin
<subspider> sysi i tryed to add space
<subspider> not working
<Sysi> you tried different settings to that?
<nicklas_> hello
<seraku_> i'm running xubuntu 8.04 on a file server. It's stuck on version 3.0 of samba which doesn't support 64 bit windows printing. How do I upgrade it?
<Besogon> dpkg -l *samba* If you see samba4 you can install it.
<seraku_> no, it only sees the 3.0.28 version that its on
<seevee> I am unable to write to "swappiness" as root. I'm running an HD install of 9.04.
<seevee> ... also unable to chmod swappiness - even with sudo chmod
<tactus> hi all
<tactus> a longtime linux user is looking for an alternative distro... i'm wondering if xubuntu is the right thing for me :)
<tactus> can somebody from you summarise to me what all this buntu-parties are created for and which to choose? xubuntu sounds good, since i already use xfce
<tactus> anybody around?
<knome> no, we're all dead.
<knome> tactus, if you think really black & white, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce.
<tactus> ou, so i'm going for ubuntu instead xubuntu... as a scientist i like life instead of dead nicks ;)
<tactus> knome: so the only difference is that xfce instead of gnome is the fundamental wm? nothing else?
<knome> tactus, no, there is also other differences, like the default set of applications, different default theme, etc.
<knome> tactus, but you can always make a ubuntu installation out of a xubuntu one and the other way around.
<tactus> ok... so its just custimized?
<knome> well... you could think so.
<knome> ubuntu and xubuntu have the same repositories.
<nicklas_> öj
<knome> ?)
<nicklas_> wazup?
<Sysi> fedora :o
<nicklas_> https://launchpad.net/deja-dup
<nicklas_> xfce dont have a backup gui project right?
<tactus> knome: ok, thanx if they share the repos, then it doesnt matter and i'm happy! thanx for your helü
<tactus> p
<knome> tactus, np. have fun
#xubuntu 2009-12-01
<troglobyte> Does xubuntu install a beagle equivalent?
<nicklas_> öj
<Amgine> Question: How do I reduce sensitivity/turn off track pad mouse when I'm also using a usb mouse?
<nicklas_> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=y8o5ru0r03h7es7ei7tv.png
<lyrae_> Hi im new to xubuntu. How do i remove icons from desktop (except mounted items, if possible)
<Jora> Hello, I am having some trouble with my terminal when I try and enter my sudo password. The terminal will not let me enter anything when I try to enter my password.
<Jora> What sorts of things might cause this? My keyboard is hooked up correctly etc.
<Amgine> Jora: Are you sure it's not letting you enter anything? Normally sudo does not display anything while still accepting your input.
<Jora> I'll try again
<Amgine> Try typing in the password, then hit return.
<Jora> I get this message: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jora> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jora> I'm trying to execute the command sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<Amgine> Mmm, *that* I can't help with, as I'm a ubuntu/xubuntu newb.
<seraku_> try one at a time
<lyrae> how can i remove recycle bin and trash can from desktop?
<jar> yes
<jar> right click on the desktop and go into the desktop preference
<jar> click icons
<jar> and uncheck Trash
<lyrae> thank you jar. and how about the volume icon on top right taskbar?
<jar> right click
<jar> remove
<lyrae> no not that one
<jar> To remove anything from a taskbar you can always right click and remove.
<lyrae> i only get "mute" and "sound preferences" when i right click
<lyrae> not this one though
<jar> weird
<jar> mine has remove
<jar> because i have a more custom setup
<lyrae> its not a widget you can add to taskbar i dont think
<jar> That sounds weird.
<lyrae> it does. i can show a ss if youd like. but ill just creaste a new taskbar and only add stuff i want
<jar> a screenshot would be helpful
<jar> Maybe I'm not understanding
<lyrae> ahhhh ok i see it
<lyrae> it was part of notification area
<jar> ahhh
<jar> that makes more sense
<lyrae> i had to go to its properties and hide it by clicking a checkbox
<jar> gotcha
<lyrae> :) thanks for aughll your help tho
<lyrae> thanks for all your help thought*
<lyrae> sorry...new netbook, cant type yet
<jar> it's fine
<jar> which netbook do you have? :)
<lyrae> dell mini inspiron. was free with comcast
<jar> ahh sweet
<lyrae> haha yea :)
<jar> Nothing beats free
<lyrae> nope
<oelsen> hi
<oelsen> i need help with cpu frequency scaling
<oelsen> is there any central site for that=
<oelsen> ?
<gkuyyy> i have an xubuntu issue with my broadcomm wireless adapter
<gkuyyy> namely i can't turn it on
<gkuyyy> anyone have any tips?
<gkuyyy> drivers are good
<gkuyyy> has a hardware switch - a dedicated button above the keyboard, but obviously xubuntu doesn't recognize it
<gkuyyy> any ideas on how to turn this bugger on?
<_Pete_> it should be on automatically if your cpu supports it
<_Pete_> oops
<_Pete_> forget
<_Pete_> :)
<gkuyyy> yeah but it's not
<gkuyyy> i agree though
<gkuyyy> i wish i could find the compaq guy that designed it with an on off button and smash it on his head
<gkuyyy> oh i'm a linux noob btw
<gkuyyy> so go easy
<gkuyyy> :)
<gkuyyy> it's a copmaq presario v5000 pretty old
<oelsen> anyone knows a central site/man page for that?
<oelsen> i used freebsd and there are only two thing: kernel state settings and powerd. on ubuntu i am confused about what to use correctly
<gkuyyy> when i run lshw it sees the adapter and says it's disabled
<gkuyyy> i wish there were some sort of software switch or something
<gkuyyy> i really can't conceptualize how to get the thing powered up
<gkuyyy> when i installed ubuntu last year this wasn't an issue
<gkuyyy> but xubuntu is a diff story
<gkuyyy> would rather use xubuntu though
<Sysi> have you set what power button should do?
<gkuyyy> nope. it's not a key combo or anything it's a totally separate key
<gkuyyy> lemme see if xubuntu sees it
<Sysi> check settings on power manager
<gkuyyy> ok
<Sysi> can't remember if it does nothing by default
<gkuyyy> no luck so far on that front but it's an intriguing angle
<gkuyyy> i'm going to see if i can get the keyboard drivers installed to recognize the hardware switch
<gkuyyy> i see a program called hp wireless assistant that i know can access the power to the adapter. what if i run it in wine? just to turn it on? would that work?
<gkuyyy> gonna give up and install ubuntu and see what it's doing differently
<oelsen> bye
<Edgar1> hello anyone
<Edgar1> I want to know something...
<Edgar1> I have ubuntu 9.04 with gnome, and i want to install xfce but i dont want the complete xubuntu-desktop package
<Edgar1> you know, without abiword, gnumeric or thunderbird
<Edgar1> so my question is...can i just install the xfce package?
<Sysi> why not?
<Sysi> it takes what it need as dependencies, and should work
<Edgar1> just asking, you know
<Edgar1> ok
<Sysi> only stupid questions are those which you you don't say  :)
<Edgar1> xD
<r0bert> hiho
<r0bert> between the grub-2-menu and xubuntu's "sparkling"-splasg
<r0bert> that mouse-logo is displayed
<r0bert> what is it called (is it splash?) and hoe can i change it?
<likemindead> I'm confused about that too, r0bert.
<likemindead> And curious.
<r0bert> !
<r0bert> that's the spirit
<Sysi> in grub settings/conf?
<r0bert> that would be /etc/default/grub and a "no"
<Sysi> it's not /boot/grub/menu.lst anymore?
<r0bert> not with grub 2
<r0bert> <:
<r0bert> and some stuff in /etc/grub.d/ is important, too
<sporedi> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock ----------(next line)---E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/-----(last line)-----E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<joshua__> hi i have xubuntu 9.10 and none of my windows have any minimize or close buttons
<Besogon> may be something that consern themes
<joshua__> well i just installed it and it was like that
<r0bert> applications => preferences => window management (something like that, dont have it in english)
<joshua__> well ill have to quit cuz the window is in the way let me try
<Besogon> xfce4-appearance-settings
<joshua__> i tried opening window manager and window manager tweaks and neither of them would open
<r0bert> open a console
<r0bert> xfwm4-settings
<joshua__> it said "these setting cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)"
<r0bert> Oo
<r0bert> did you change anything?
<joshua__> nope
<r0bert> very strange
<joshua__> can i download and install one?
<r0bert> did it work with the live-cd?
<r0bert> did something fail when installing?
<joshua__> maybe it said like skipping somthing at the begining but completed
<joshua__> i used a torrent
<r0bert> the official torrent?
<joshua__> i clicked one from their website so i think so
<r0bert> okay
<joshua__> could it be my computer?
<r0bert> dont think so
<r0bert> can you do a
<r0bert> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<r0bert> ?
<joshua__> well i had the previous release and did the upgrade and it worked fine but i thought it would be better to use the cd
<joshua__> let me try
<r0bert> sry
<r0bert> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<r0bert> did you format your partitions?
<r0bert> maybe there's some interfering settings from the previous installation (i doubt that)
<joshua__> it said i have the latest version
<joshua__> k let me try reinstall
<joshua__> i think it finished
<joshua__> do i have to logout or anyhting
<joshua__> and i did format my partitions
<r0bert> dunno, just try logging out
<joshua__> k
<joshua__> nope still the same
<joshua__> maybe it didnt burn right or download
<r0bert> have you still got the image? you could perform a md5sum check
<r0bert> but i doubt that, as your installation seems to have gone throught
<joshua__> yep ill try that later cuz its on my mom comp
<r0bert> could you try moving the .config directory to .config-bak und kill the xserver to restart it without saving its current setting?
<r0bert> that way you'll be able to restore any settings you've made later on
<r0bert> killing the xserver will work with alt+prntscrn+k
<joshua__> i wouldnt no where to begin lol
<joshua__> when i try using like gnome it runs slow. could that be my cpu or to little ram?
<r0bert> what does that mean "using like gnome"?
<joshua__> well i mean gnome
<r0bert> besides, my cpu, gfx card and 1gb ram are 7.5 years old
<r0bert> might be your ram/cpu then
<joshua__> mines a bit older lol '00 or '01
<joshua__> it was built for windows xp put that runs slow so i started tryin linux
<r0bert> how much ram do you have?
<r0bert> what cpu and gfx card?
<joshua__> 256 ram, intel celeron
<r0bert> yay
<r0bert> lowest end <:
<r0bert> u'd better stick with xfce
<Besogon> LXDE
<r0bert> ye, that would even be better
<Sysi> or crunchbang
<joshua__> is my cpu to blame too?
<Sysi> xubuntu is bloated :\
<Sysi> cpu doesn't matter much
<joshua__> so if i get more ram?
<r0bert> well it does to some extent
<r0bert> but the whole comination makes it slow
<r0bert> <joshua__> so if i get more ram?
<r0bert> if u can get it for free
<r0bert> any money on it will be considered wasted
<r0bert> in my opinion
<joshua__> what distro would u recommend
<r0bert> there's a lxde spin of fedora
<Sysi> lubuntu
<r0bert> if there's such and you want to stay on ubuntu - there you go <.
<joshua__> i never heard of it
<Besogon> I repeat LXDE is lighter than XFCE.
<joshua__> would that be the same as kde and gnome just look diff?
<joshua__> for fedora
<Besogon> I didn't try that but you can look at http://lxde.org/
<r0bert> joshua__: read here => http://gilir.wordpress.com/2009/10/29/lubuntu-9-10-and-plan-for-lucid/
<joshua__> um robert after they installed that lucid desktop it said to reboot. should i try that since i reinstalled xubuntu
<r0bert> dont think so
<r0bert> but go try
<joshua__> damn still dont work
<joshua__> but ne ways. can 1xde fedora do everything fedora with gnome or kde can do?
<joshua__> like can they run all the same programs
<r0bert> you can also stick with your current installation and change to lxde
<joshua__> and i would type what in the terminal?
<r0bert> dunno, i've never done that <.
<r0bert> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<joshua__> well i think either way it would be better for me to reinstall the whole distro
<nicklas_> öj
<nicklas_> i want a new harddrive now :-P
<Sysi> i NEED some hard disc
<Sysi> i have broken partition table
<r0bert> i need money for hard disc drives
<Sysi> i think i'll borrow one first
<joshua__> i need one thats lockable
<r0bert> between the grub-2-menu and xubuntu's "sparkling"-splash
<r0bert> that mouse-logo is displayed
<r0bert> what is it called (is it a splash?), where does it reside and how can i change it?
<Admiral-Awesome> heh I'm not a fan of that logo either
<FrozenFire[work]> What is the best way to generate thumbnails of images in Xubuntu? Preferably, it would provide a context menu item in Thunar, so I can just select a bunch of images and thumbnail them to a specified size.
<Admiral-Awesome> Its there an easy way to disable ondemand like it was in gnome. rccconf doesnt seem to change anything now or sysv-rc-conf
<Admiral-Awesome> Its still scales my 2 cpu
<vik> hello, I want to disable ipv6 globally, what is the simpliest and best way of doing that in Karmic? Thanks
<konstantink> hi folks.. little question here: i am running xubuntu 9.10 from virtualbox on a windows host. although experienced with ubuntu (at least, that's what i thought), i am having trouble to change the screen resolution. first approach: use some gui stuff (in settings). but the resolution i want wasn't listet. second approach: chagen xorg.conf. but... /etc/xorg.conf does not exist. so where does xfce store its config files?
<konstantink> sorry... /etc/X11/xorg.conf..
<konstantink> (doesn't exist either :) )
<likemindead> Are you using any 'restricted hardware?'
<konstantink> i am not sure. the t60 thinkpad has an ati graphics card. i wonder, however, what virtualbox makes out of it. lspci gives me just some standard stuff.VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<konstantink> i am just curious: is xfce not using xorg?
<likemindead> It's not Xfce, it's how Ubuntu's changed.
<likemindead> It weirds me out too. :-\
<likemindead> I'd see if you can install the ATI drivers, I guess.
<konstantink> ok, i was gonna do that but then i though: why install drivers if the system doesn't know about the real hardware. but i'll give it a try
<konstantink> anyway... where is all that stuff stored if not in xorg.conf?
<likemindead> That's where, again, I'm confused. It used to me much more... simple. :-\
<likemindead> (Feel free to join in, lurkers.)
<troglobyte> konstantink: Have you run the "install guest addittions..." from the virtualbox menu?
<troglobyte> thats where you get drivers for your guest OS
<konstantink> @troglobyte: yes, i did run that. as far as i can tell that worked out (i can change the resolution - i just can't pick the right one ...)
<troglobyte> Ah
<konstantink> i am running envy at the moment. don't think it'll work, though
<troglobyte> do you have "auto-resize guest display "turned on? You can drag out the window and it'll adjust accordingly.
<troglobyte> well, it should on a windows host anyway
<konstantink> err..
<konstantink> i don't think i do
<konstantink> no fancy auto-resize stuff
<konstantink> except, host+a, but that is something different, right?
<troglobyte> my host is ubuntu so it may be different but I get the option under the 'Machine' menu
<troglobyte> host+G
<konstantink> oh, it's grey here.. can't activate it
<troglobyte> aw bummer
<konstantink> maybe i should check whether the guest additions are installed correctly..
<troglobyte> it's quite a process if i remember correctly.
<konstantink> but they have to be... i saw that script running with the kernel rebuilding stuff
<konstantink> envy script is done. i'll restart and come back if it didn't help. if i don't show up again, envy solved it. however, i still don't know where xorg gets its config from
<likemindead> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<likemindead> Hmm...
<konstantink> alright... that was anything but successful.
<konstantink> envy did create a xorg.conf. that xorg. conf was obviously buggy (the driver did not exist) and caused gdm to crash
<konstantink> i removed xorg.conf completely and now i am back to the state i was before
<konstantink> that means, xorg is reading standard config files... but where are they? how come i am lost in this business again...
<seevee> I ran sudo service gdm stop and then startxfce4 - did not give me the desired result, but the issue now is that the screen resolution only allows 800x600 as a maximum. Suggestions?
<seevee> I'm running 9.04
<garrythefish> not enough drilling. that's what's the problem with the lesbos at #ubuntu-women
<garrythefish> see ya :)
<garrythefish> not enough drilling. that's what's the problem with the lesbos at #ubuntu-women
<likemindead> !ops | ban garrythefish, please?
<ubottu> ban garrythefish, please?: ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<likemindead> :-\
<knome> hmm.
<likemindead> No bans for bigoted, mysoginistic spammers?
#xubuntu 2009-12-02
<yodgo> how sexy is my ride?
<yodgo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEO2eRw4y5Y
<yodgo> !ops
<neo2> If any one is here and could answer a quick question it would be appreciated.  Does xubuntu 9.10 have dual monitor or extended desktop feature?
<j1mc> neo2: i was able to use xubuntu 9.10 on a basic extended desktop w/o any trouble
<j1mc> but i didn't do anything very advanced with it
<j1mc> i just accepted the defaults... main monitor on the left, alt monitor on the right
<neo2> TKX
<j1mc> if you need more advanced stuff, maybe try a gnome applet in the xfce panel
<yodgo> !ops
<neo2> being a newbe Ununtu 9.4 and 9.10 has a simple method to set it up, cant' seem to find anything similar in xubuntu 9.10
<neo2> can you give the steps you you used? Only goal is two monitors.
<yodgo> how sexy is my ride?
<yodgo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEO2eRw4y5Y
<j1mc> neo2: i just plugged things in
<j1mc> i actually had a thinkpad docking station, and the monitors were attached to that
<j1mc> so i didn't really follow any instructions, per se
<neo2> ooo
<neo2> in 'display' it only 'sees' one monitor
<neo2> sounds like we are working with 2 different animals
<hobbsc_> anyone have an issue with the screensaver not locking on a fresh install of xubuntu 9.10?
<j1mc> hobbsc_: when does it not lock for you?
<j1mc> hobbsc_: does it just not engage? or when you "lock" your screen... it doesn't really lock it
<j1mc> i have the former issue... it doesn't automatically turn on after a set period of time for me.
<hobbsc_> i don't see an option to "lock" my screen anywhere, really
<hobbsc_> but i set the screensaver to lock
<hobbsc_> and it doesn't when the screensaver activates
<hobbsc_> perhaps i'm missing a package?
<Sysi> ctrl alt del
<hobbsc_> ok, that worked
<hobbsc_> but the screensaver won't lock the screen
 * hobbsc_ shrugs
<j1mc> hobbsc_: so when you press ctrl-alt-delete... the screensaver turns on, and it locks the screen
<j1mc> when the screensaver turns on by itself (after inactivity)... no screen lock
<j1mc> is that right?
<hobbsc_> correct
<j1mc> i get the same thing
<hobbsc_> hm
<Sysi> i don't use screensaver :)
<hobbsc_> maybe a bug report is in order, heh
<hobbsc_> where are bugs reported for xubuntu?
<j1mc> looks like one is already in
<hobbsc_> oh yeah?
<j1mc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/397892
<j1mc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/397892/comments/31
<j1mc> the last link is from charlie kravitz, the main xubuntu qa guy
<hobbsc_> thanks for the link
<hobbsc_> i'm relatively new to xubuntu, i check it out for a bit nearly every release
<hobbsc_> this one seems to be a keeper, though
<j1mc> thanks.  :)  i like xubuntu 9.10, too.
<j1mc> i notice you're an opensuse member.  what do you do for opensuse?
<hobbsc_> i'm a member of the gnome team, but i was inactive for the 11.2 development cycle
<hobbsc_> i was a freebsd zealot for years, but we moved to sles at work and i joined the opensuse teams
<hobbsc_> project meeting at 0600 if you'd like to see opensuse membership in action :D
<j1mc> :)
<j1mc> thanks, but i'm at UTC-600, so that's midnight for me
<hobbsc_> well
<hobbsc_> 0600 CST
<j1mc> i do like opensuse, though.  it includes a lot of great documentation packages
<hobbsc_> meeting is 1200UTC
<hobbsc_> yeah, i dig the project
<j1mc> DITA, several versions of docbook
<j1mc> no other linux distro packages DITA
<hobbsc_> i joined it mainly to assist in getting features piped to SLEx
<j1mc> i'm not sure why opensude does
<hobbsc_> not sure, myself
<hobbsc_> have you seen the build service?
<hobbsc_> heh, we're probably getting off topic for #xubuntu :)
<j1mc> a little bit of it, but not much
<j1mc> -- /j #xubuntu-offtopic
<r0bert> y helo thar
<r0bert> the screensaver in my karmic installation here wont start
<r0bert> how to proceed? gnome-screensaver is running
<Ongacska> Allelujja bruderz
<Ongacska> sziasztok dicsoseges tesvereim
<r0bert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+bug/397892
<r0bert> ic
<Ongacska> r0bert brotha hosanna
<r0bert> what?
<Ongacska> nevermind brotha
<Ongacska> Hosanna r0bert britha
<Ongacska> Hosanna dicsoseges tesvereim
<Ongacska> Allah kegyeltje koszont titeket
<Ongacska> egy decivel tobb vagy kevesebb, nem mindegy?
<MaxFrames> hello
<Ongacska> Hosanna MaxFrames bruder
<MaxFrames> since it's unlikely that the screensaver not starting issue will be solved anytime soon, if ever, I'd like to ask you guys if anyone here has succeeded in replacing gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver, and what are the side effects of doing this (if there are any)
<MaxFrames> from what I've read, you lose the ability to lock the screen from the logoff menu and from the panel bar
<MaxFrames> alternatively, are there side effects in downgrading gnome-screensaver (and gnome-power-manager) to the jaunty version (which was working OK)?
<Ongacska> deci britha aloha
<Ongacska> dicsoseges testverem
<Balsaq> i am going to install xubuntu, or whatever the most appropriate linux distro is, for a friend of mine today. he has 2.8 intel p4, 80 hd x7200, 512ram...but NO graphics card. it is intel extreme integrated graphics? i am wondering if he will be able to watch you tube and online videos with no dedicated graphics card?
<meatbun> what is package name for Terminal?
<Sysi> which of them? :)
<Sysi> in xubuntu: xfce4-terminal
<meatbun> i found
<Jonny0stars> Hello, Just a quick question about 9.10. How can I enable cpu scaling on an eeepc 700
<Jonny0stars> Its currently set the frequency to 650Mhz rather than the 800Mhz it supports
<Jonny0stars> Does anyone know of any user level applications to scale the cpu or does this have to be done in the kernel which is lacking the relevant modules
<_Pete_> Jonny0stars: doesn't cpu freq go up when it has load?
<Jonny0stars> _Pete_: Nope, It looks like there is no scaling support at all as the  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ doesn't have any files relating to frequency or governance
<Jonny0stars> I cant modprobe the acpi-cpufreq module either
<_Pete_> hmm ok
<_Pete_> dunno
<_Pete_> has it worked earlier
<Jonny0stars> Well it worked on eeeubuntu but that doesn't surprise me as it installs everything under the sun
<_Pete_> I think that is controlled only by kernel
<Jonny0stars> I would like on demand cpu scaling but even setting it manually would do
<Jonny0stars> ah i managed to fix it by doing a modprobe p4_clockmod
<_Pete_> nice
<Jonny0stars> now its changing back :s
<abhifx> hi there, is there a way to download deb files from ppa using a download manager?
<nikolam> i dont see why not
<nikolam> just go to ppa through web interface and download
<nikolam> if it is bigger, ou can use gwget
<abhifx> nikolam, thanks . but the problem is downloading individual file is difficult. is there a an automated process?
<abhifx> nikolam, is the a good ftp downloader?
<nikolam> abhifx, maybe you could put a lot of wget -c http://path/filename i one .sh file , make it executable with chmo +x and start it with ./filename to download
<nikolam> or add everything in gwget
<abhifx> nikolam, thanks, i will try
<nikolam> or use WebHTTTrack Website Copier
<abhifx> nikolam, hmmm.... that sounds goods
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> maybe is there some other way, too, like making repository mirror
<nikolam> i think it is somewhere in help.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> or on wiki etc
<abhifx> nikolam, the only problem with the httrack is controlling the site copy limit. otherwise seeems a good idea. will try it.
<abhifx> on the wiki? i checked it. i dont think i found anyting useful
<nikolam> hm
<nikolam> and on help?
<nikolam> click community contributed documentation on help.ubuntu.com then search
<nikolam> I think here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<nikolam> tana na
<nikolam> also I think one can add package source to sources.list if directory with packages in on local disk, too
<slumbergod> anyone here who might know more about gdm and how it is implemented with xubuntu karmic?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slumbergod1> anyone here who might know more about gdm and how it is implemented with xubuntu karmic?
<Sysi> do you want same again? :)
<slumbergod1> i was d/C
<slumbergod1> sorry...i didn't get any replies. the wireless in the office gets overloaded during business hours
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sysi> we know or we don't, but we need a question
<slumbergod1> sigh. is it possible to replace gdm 2.28 with 2.20 in xubuntu karmic
<WolfDogDesigns> Hey all. Was wondering if someone could help quickly. ... Ive got Xubuntu on a laptop with an ATI card, just trying to rotate the screen 90degrees ccw. .. cant seem to do it
<nikolam> Uh, how do i choose my screen saver program?
<nikolam> i deinstalled xscreensaver
<nikolam> now something white pops up instead
<nikolam> I want default screen locker with switching ability and screen turinig off
<ToStItOs> How to I set up file sharing between Xubuntu and windows xp. I have Samba
<dvheumen> hi everyone
<dvheumen> I have some wallpaper (a debian wallpaper) flashing on and off the background when XFCE is starting (logging in) I don't have a clue how it came there, and I'm looking for a way to get rid of it. (I am running Xubuntu Karmic, fresh install)
<knome> dvheumen, i wonder if that's the splash screen. see applications -> settings -> session and startup -> tab splash
<dvheumen> With flashing I mean that: I see my desktop with my own configured wallpaper, then for roughly a second a debian wallpaper appears (blueish with red logo) and then it changes back to my own wallpaper again.
<dvheumen> I don't think it's the splash, it's configured to 'None'. Or are there additional options?
<knome> right, weird.
<knome> no, it's definitely not the splash screen then.
<dvheumen> yeah I know ... and it seemed to appear after I installed some packages ... but I can't remember what packages exactly
<knome> dvheumen, what's your computer configuration? how much ram, etc..
<dvheumen> Core 2 Duo T7200, 2GB RAM
<dvheumen> I don't suspect the slowness to cause this
<knome> hehe, me neither
<knome> just checking
<dvheumen> I've been checking the autostart apps for some setting that might load different settings
<dvheumen> but I've already disabled launching of Gnome and KDE settings
<dvheumen> and that doesn't fix it
<dvheumen> would Nautilus do something that might change the wallpaper? ... it seems to be preloading ... as it is running now and I haven't started Nautilus yet
<knome> yeah, probably
<knome> would be a good thing to check at least
<dvheumen> okay, can't find any settings that looks like a background for the desktop. I'm now checking the xsettings
<dvheumen> there are 3 references but all to the correct wallpaper, so that's not it :P
<SiDi> dvheumen, you installed your packages in command line?
<SiDi> if so, look through your bash history
<SiDi> anyway, its very likely something in your .cache/sessions/ or in your .config/autostart that shows this "wallpaper"
<SiDi> and nautilus does have wallpaper capabilities
<SiDi> its the desktop manager on gnome
<SiDi> so it could be nautilus that you see
<dvheumen> SiDi, well the problem is more that I've done so much in the command line lately, that I wouldn't be able to find it ... I've been doing a lot of tweaking. Ow w8 ... crap ... I forgot to say one thing. The Karmic install was *fresh*, but I started with KDE4 and got fed up with it and switched to XFCE. So I've been adding XFCE packages and removing KDE packages. *But* the wallpaper I'm talking about is one I've never seen or used.
<dvheumen> so that's why it's almost impossible to find the package causing the problems :|
<SiDi> Did you add xubuntu-desktop or xfce4?
<SiDi> and, please paste the result of ps aux somewhere
<dvheumen> I'm 99% sure that I did the xubuntu-desktop
<dvheumen> SiDi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/333481/ and the background wasn't there until after I installed at least a basic working XFCE with most XFCE apps ... (hope the info helps :P)
<SiDi> dvheumen, please remove nautilus, to begin
<SiDi> you're running both xfdesktop and nautilus at the moment
<dvheumen> yeah I noticed that. I should only prevent preloading Nautilus right? ('cause I do need it for accessing smb shares)
<SiDi> We have gigolo and another app whose name i forgot for smb shares
<SiDi> just make sure not to autostart nautilus and you should be ok
<SiDi> also, launch it with the --no-desktop option :)
<SiDi> (you may want to write an alias adding the option automatically for you)
<dvheumen> SiDi, gigolo uses nautilus as far as I know
<SiDi> (edit .bashrc to see how to write aliases, there's an exemple in the button of the file)
<SiDi> dvheumen, it doesnt
<dvheumen> SiDi, hmmm... I think it does load it for me ... strange ... I'll have a look at that...
<dvheumen> anyways, I think I've found the wallpaper: /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-background --> link to /etc/alternatives/desktop-background
<dvheumen> so it seems to be a alternatives-setting :P
<SiDi> im pretty sure its nautilus' default settings ;)
<dvheumen> okay ... I think I know what the problem is. metacity and gnome-session are default instead of xfwm4 and xfce4-session ... they seemed to have slipped in ... probably during the switch to 'gdm' ... do you guys agree that this might be plausible? ('cause I'm guessing a bit at the moment ...)
<SiDi> it may be
<SiDi> did you install gnome too?
<SiDi> or, is it only gdm doing some snappy crap?
<dvheumen> nope, but during the switch to XFCE i didn't know exactly what packages I needed. So then I had XFCE running using KDM. And I think upon switchen to GDM ... GDM "suggested" some useful packages :P
<SiDi> oh
<dvheumen> my bad for not using XFCE immediately :D
<SiDi> dont listen to what it suggests
<SiDi> half of its hard depends are already rather bad
<dvheumen> no, but apt-get does by default now :P
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> it doesnt do only recommend?
<dvheumen> I kind of hate that setting :P
<dvheumen> woops
<dvheumen> I meant it probably is recommended
<SiDi> okies
<dvheumen> recommends are added by default I guess
<SiDi> yeah but that is normal
<SiDi> its the semantics of recommends :D
<dvheumen> yup :P
<dvheumen> and suggests are only suggested ... anyways, I'm gonna log in and out and test my new settings :) ... brb
<SiDi> blargh, i need some sleep
<SiDi> knome, if he asks where i am when he logs back, could you please tell him i'm gone to bed? :D
<dvheumen> okay
<dvheumen> so it didn't yet work :P ... Nautilus is my next victim, but for now I'm gonna take some sleep. Just wanted to say thanks for the help and feedback ... it helps me lots in finding the problem! ... at least I now know it's probably some redundant KDE/Gnome app.
<ToStItOs> Does anyone know how to set up Pyneighborhood?
#xubuntu 2009-12-03
<yotux> I need to edit my apps menu can anyone point me in the right direction for this?
<everfart> can you just right-click and then "edit menu"?
<everfart> im on ubuntu right now, cant check for myself
<everfart> right-click on the apps menu i mean
<yotux> I don't think that is an option
<everfart> kk
<yotux> that give me properties box though
<yotux> will try to locate the file listed
<yotux> just moved over to xubuntu used it a few cycles ago and there was  a menu editor no longer there :(
<everfart> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-418814.html
<everfart> might help
<yotux> thanks it was very helpful
<everfart> np
<everfart> could someone please help me with manually configuring grub to recongnize a xubuntu isntallation?
<everfart> i just dont know how to find where the kernel is
<everfart> maybe
<everfart> awww yeah! nvm
<rcscomp> I am trying to get xubuntu installed dual booting Windows 7.  I have raid turned on through my motherboard.  The install goes fine, but when the system boots, it automatically goes into windows 7.  Can anyone help me figure out why GRUB isn't getting installed?
<toshi> how do you turn off the "growl" like popups everytime you do something like adjust your volume?
<toshi> damn, no one knows how to turn that off?
<Balsaq> trying to refurb a compaq deskpro 450mgz 256srdam with xubuntu...sure sounds funny going in?
<Balsaq> 9.04...
<Balsaq> like its chokin" on it?
<Balsaq> stuck on page 5 of 7 on a xubuntu install, the who are you page...won't do anything?
<Balsaq> can i still burn a xubuntu 9.04 to a cd or will i have to take 9.10?
<n2diy> Balsaq: you should be able to find 9.04 archived somewhere, try googling old ubuntu.
<Balsaq> ahh, this particular computer just wont accept it...
<Balsaq> gonna forcs me to put xp on this one...bummer
<Balsaq> forcs=force....
<n2diy> why would you load a virus on your computer?
<Balsaq> its so loaded with virus' right now i can't do anyhting...its not mine
<Balsaq> i can't get it  do to a dadgum thing...i am going to have to use whatever i can do delete the existing data on it...and then try to load what ever it will take i guess...but xubuntu won't go in it?
<Balsaq> i am on xubuntu 904 right now...love it
<n2diy> Balsaq: do you know how to program in assembly language?
<Balsaq> no i am a non tech linux newbie
<Balsaq> but my friends are even less
<n2diy> 10-4
<Balsaq> i have had great luck with xubuntu 904 to refurbish messed up windows computers
<Balsaq> my buddies think i am a tech?
<Balsaq> hahahahah
<n2diy> Balsaq: I wonder, does compaq put hidden partitions on their hds?
<Balsaq> they gave me 2 tonight, a dell 2400...xubuntu went in and fixed it beautifully...this one is even older
<Balsaq> showed only one 6150 partiton before i wacked it
<Balsaq> ?
<Balsaq> told it to use the whole thing...
<Balsaq> want to scrub it
<Balsaq> reformatting now
<n2diy> Balsaq: So partitioning worked, but the install failed? Weird.
<Balsaq> well thats what happened with buntu
<Balsaq> it went all the way to the who are you thing
<Balsaq> well past the partition part
<Balsaq> then i noticed i couldnt type in my name or anything...mouse not responsive
<Balsaq> had trouble with the 1st one too but it took 904 in the ens this one is kickin?
<Balsaq> the dell wouldnt take linux mint or ubuntu 910 or ubuntu 810...took 904 xubuntu in the end i meant
<Balsaq> this one wont even do xubuntu 904?
<Balsaq> it appears to be taking xp pro sp3...but i just learned i aint over till its over with these old messed ones
<Balsaq> i have no choice...but no i wanted 904 xubu in her
<n2diy> Balsaq: Stop putting viruses on the computer! :) You might try older versions of Ubuntu?
<Balsaq> you didnt listen...once i get this thing free of virus i think it will take 904
<Balsaq> or maybe otheres
<Balsaq> he messed these up like you can't believe
<Balsaq> the 1st one took over 4 hours...was loaded with virus and spyware...wouldnt do anything...just a bif screen in front of me that explained the virus isse, everything nonresponsive
<Balsaq> so i just keep trying a fresh OS install until something lets me do it...after that i am hoping its clean?
<Balsaq> its kind of a wierd non tech style of clean up i suppose
<Balsaq> i really dislike all windows..except xp pro sp3
<Balsaq> tell me bout these hiddn partitions?
<Balsaq> n2diy
<n2diy> yes=
<n2diy> yes?
<Balsaq> tell me about hidden partition
<Balsaq> can they keep virus alive
<n2diy> Some OEMs, like Dell, Compaq, etc..., put hidden partitions on their HDs, they can be a PITA. Never met one, but...
<Balsaq> i have all dell...and now working on 1 compaq...i sure hope i did clean installs on them
<Balsaq> otherwise i willl not know if i really wiped em clean
<Balsaq> see this guy...got the virus, then kept usung it until the computer went non responsive, so i worry the virus had time to get into everything
<n2diy> Balsaq: yes, they can harbor virus. But a formatted partition "should" wipe them clean. This is why I asked you if you knew how to program in assembly. I know of a DOS debug routine that will write all zeros to a hard drive. But I don't know the correct syntax to get it to work with Ubuntu/Linux.
<Balsaq> wow i wish i knew how to zero everything, thats sound even better
<Balsaq> but it did appear that i took the entire HD...and wiped it the it went back and asked me to build a new one in that space
<n2diy> Balsaq: how big is the HD?
<Balsaq> was 6150 mb on this compaq...the  dell that took the xubuntu was 80g
<n2diy> Balsaq: how much free space does it have?
<_Pete_> http://www.dban.org/
<Balsaq> after i wacked the partition it said 6143 free or somethig
<n2diy> you need 3 gig, maybe more?
<Balsaq> ithink xubu is like 1.5 or so?
<Balsaq> ubun is like 3 isnt it
<Balsaq> updates bring it up some
<n2diy> I forget, I try to play with drives that are 10 gig, or better.
<Balsaq> actually he just gave me this to fix the dell 2400....if i cant fix it oh well
<Balsaq> but i am clear up to thename part now
<Balsaq> still says i gotta wait 29 more minutes....256sdram is killin me
<Balsaq> ny bubtu comuters are all 40-60 hd....
<Balsaq> buntu i meant
<_Pete_> my 1.2T is getting full :(
<Balsaq> whew
<Balsaq> hey now ya got a reason too buy a new one!
<_Pete_> yes but this is raid combined from 4drives so and all sata places are in use :/
<Balsaq> one of these days i want you to show me how you put that system monitor on the side of the screen like that...is it always on? _Pete_\
<_Pete_> Balsaq: hmm?
<_Pete_> you mean the one in my screeshots or?
<Balsaq> you sent me a screen shot of your OS...i saw a system monitor on it, lookws k=like it was always on
<Balsaq> yes
<_Pete_> yes it's always on
<_Pete_> apt-get install gkrellm
<Balsaq> thats cool
<Balsaq> gonna write it down
<Balsaq> when i get a big processor ill do it
<Balsaq> they suck some power i noticed
<Balsaq> just learning on these oldies....
<Balsaq> _Pete_ is it an i7 or a quad core?
<_Pete_> my is qc
<Balsaq> hey what happened to Techie?
<_Pete_> no idea
<Balsaq> i can't believe this old computer would not take xubuntu 904...and it suckin in xp pro sp3...weird
<Balsaq> its like they are alive
<Balsaq> pete i am going to switch over to a fresh install computer i just finshed with see you in a a few minutes ...
<raevol> can we get a kick on swine_flu please?
<raevol> one of those hackerthreads people again
<raevol> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<Balsaq> wow that was a pain in the asc...
<Ongacska> Heavy TroLLz Attak warnin'
<Ongacska> mi a repedt fasz van?
<Ongacska> whatta penguinfuckerz things ?
<ikonia> !ops | Ongacska
<ubottu> Ongacska: ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<likemindead> !hotkeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<likemindead> Where are keyboard shortcut settings in Xfce/Xubuntu?
<ablomen> likemindead, in window manager menu in the settings manager
<ablomen> 2nd tab
<likemindead> Thanks, ablomen. Couldn't seem to find a helpful link via Google. :-\
<ablomen> np :)
<likemindead> Oh... those are only window manager keyboard shortcuts. I'm wanting to assign hotkeys to, say, open a terminal, etc.
<likemindead> I also use CrunchBang & I love just hitting super+T to open a terminal, etc.
<ablomen> thats the keyboard menu in the settings manager
<likemindead> Ah! Thanks, again!
<PhantomFreak> Has anyone recently had a problem with an update which removed their ability to connect to the internet?
<brian_> hey all, I have an issue with msttcorefonts
<brian_> any websites I might be able to hit up for some help
<brian_> is no one here awake?
<likemindead> Hey, brian_, you can... oh... -__-
<TheSheep> attetion span of a mayfly
<PhantomFreak> I cannot get my WPA2 wireless to work for some reason in the last few days. Discovered that libnautilus-extensions1 was causing no network connection to work so I removed it, now the WPA2 doesn't work where as the old WEP (kept for DS and PSP) still works fine!
<PhantomFreak> I cannot connect to the internet via my WPA2 wireless. WEP (kept for PSP & DS) works fine, but WPA2 doesn't work. However I can ping other computers on network. Has an update to system come in to change things?
<AryehGregor> So where's the Software Center in Xubuntu 9.10?  It's installed, but I'm still seeing Add/Remove Applications on the menu.
<AryehGregor> Actually, would it be possible for me to just use GNOME menus?  It's confusing when someone suggests going to some menu or other that doesn't exist in Xubuntu.
<Venim> my fresh install of xubuntu cant' connect to a wpa-personal secured network
<likemindead> What's your wireless card?
<Venim> it uses the rt2870 driver
<likemindead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342435
<Venim> thanks
 * Venim reboots back into linux
<likemindead> AryehGregor, you can install the "ubuntu-desktop" package, but then, why not just install Ubuntu rather than Xubuntu?
<Venim> thatnks , that worked
<likemindead> :D
<likemindead> PhantomFreak, what's your wireless card? Enter "lspci" in a terminal.
<AryehGregor> likemindead, I have ubuntu-desktop installed.  I prefer some aspects of Xubuntu, like multiple monitor handling, so I use that, but the different menu annoys me.
<Venim> now i can actually update hardware drivers
<likemindead> Ah.
<likemindead> I'm sure there's a way to change the menu, AryehGregor.
<likemindead> Anything's possible in Linux. You just have to know how or write the code... ;-)
<Venim> o great
<Venim> ati's propietary drivers dont' work
<likemindead> D'oh. I'm not a fan of ATI. :-\
<Venim> i am not for linux
<Venim> atm
<likemindead> It's freedom, baby. Not always too easy. But always worth it.
<Venim> wow
<Venim> i used the ati uninstall
<Venim> and now X is just as broken as it was before
<likemindead> And "Ka-boom!" ?
<Sysi> when linux works, it's best
<Sysi> when not.. it's not the best
<Venim> well as broken as it was before
<likemindead> You could try the latest kernel, just released today. It has new ATI drivers.
<Venim> i mean as broken as when i was trying to install arch
<Venim> i just downloaded the kernel today
<Sysi> my friend "played" with ati and dualhead for two days
<Venim> whats odd
<Sysi> he still prefer linux over windows
<Venim> is that the CD said i could have drivers
<Venim> the install cd*
<Venim> but when i installed, it didn't tell there were any for me to download
<Sysi> what ati do you have, new or old?
<Venim> radeon HD 5750
<Venim> so real new
<Venim> is there any easy way to get X back to the way it was on install?
<Venim> i tried restoring xorg.conf
<Venim> but that didn't work
<likemindead> Ah. Always risky being on the bleeding edge of hardware in Linux. :-\
<likemindead> Especially when the proprietary drivers are locked down. :-(
<Venim> well ati's drivers say they work for ubuntu
<Sysi> did they say how well? :P
<Venim> nope
<Venim> 15:30:00 < Venim> is there any easy way to get X back to the way it was on install?
<likemindead> The way Ubuntu has changed how Xorg works... I'm not sure.
<Venim> olook it worked now
<likemindead> Yeah?!
<Venim> whats the root password for xubuntu?
<Sysi> use sudo
<Venim> yeah but whats the root password
<Sysi> it wouldn't be secure if it's same for everybody :P
<Sysi> you can set it by "sudo passwd root"
<Venim> ok
<Venim> thanks
<Sysi> default is something random
<Venim> didn't think about that
<Venim> ati's control center wasn't starting up for its "administrative" one
<Venim> so i'm just going to log into root and mess with it
<squirrelpimp> Sysi: default is empty, so you can't login as root
<squirrelpimp> so basically it's the same for everyone
<squirrelpimp> hehe
<Venim> yeah, i figured it owuld be empty
<Sysi> if it's empty you wouldn't need password?
<likemindead> 0__o
<Venim> well you can't su without a password
<Venim> but idk about login
<Venim> that you usually can
<squirrelpimp> no, you cannot login, as there is just no password
<Sysi> you can set empy passwd to keyring
<Sysi> then it won't never ask it
<squirrelpimp> and you cannot su as well, so if you want to, you have to use sudo -i to get a login shell or set a password from there
<Venim> yeah, multiple monitors
<Venim> hmmm....
<Venim> these settings work as root
<Venim> but not as my use
<Venim> r
<likemindead> Just a matter of permissions, Venim?
<Venim> perhaps?
<Venim> does X have permission problems?
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Venim> btw, i fixed that issue by just deleting the user and recreating it
<likemindead> Huzzah!
<Ka1> hello
<likemindead> Oh, hi there, Ka1! Oh.. ;-(
<likemindead> All IRC chan topics should include "BE PATIENT! SOMEONE WILL REPLY EVENTUALLY!"
<_Pete_> or RTFM
<likemindead> Well... that's not too helpful. I don't mind simple questions. It's the lack of patience.
<likemindead> And I prefer http://lmgtfy.com/?q=whatever anyhow. ;-)
<ron_o> uhmmm, jigdo. Anyone know why it's needed over bittorrent?
<ron_o> it sounds like jigdo is for servers to what bittorrent is for sharing files.
<likemindead> Eh?
<knome> jigdo = jigsaw download
<knome> if i have understood correctly, it's used in sharing debian images
<ron_o> knome, it takes a while to figure out, but should be used if bittorrent isn't available. It doesn't replace bittorrent, which I thought it was trying to do.
<knome> no, it doesn't.
<knome> (replace)
<ron_o> I wish they'd make that more clear. If bittorrent isn't available, which it isn't for old and older distributions, so use jigdo instead..
<ron_o> sounds like a bandwidth shaper for servers sharing amongst uncommon server arrangements --- or cloud bandwidth shaper. :)
<knome> so you suggest the package description for the jigdo package should be changed?
<Tonno> somebody here know a videos converter for 9.10? ( not winff pleases )
<knome> Tonno, winff? from which format would you like to convert and to which
<knome> Tonno, (and thanks for reminding me i bought tuna fish)
<Tonno> knome, i want to change a videos for avi - to mp4
<Tonno> tuna fish? knome
<_Techie_> Tonno, looked @ mencoder?
<knome> Tonno, tonno = tuna fish in italian :P
<Tonno> _techie_ noup :S
<knome> or sth.
<_Techie_> Tonno, mencoder works great for converting media from one file to another, however its a command line app and i dont know of any linux front ends, only win32
<Tonno> knome, thank u for the help :) _Techie_
#xubuntu 2009-12-04
<ron_o> Tonno left.... darn. I wonder why folks leave so early.
<ron_o> there's a great video converter on one of firefox's extensions/plugins..
<ron_o> I think it's called video download converter.
<ron_o> right click on it and click 'convert videos'... choose your poison... done!
<Venim> hey, whats your favorite way to automount drives?
<likemindead> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<likemindead> That's the guide I followed to automatically mount my second internal hdd.
<Venim> hmmm
<Venim> it seems that you can't create a launcher to a folder
<Venim> i.e. symlink
<noopie> hi there. how do I close my X window system process?
<noopie> i can't find anything relevant in google and it keeps restarting with pkill X
<knome> noopie, kill -s kill pid
<knome> noopie, use with caution!
<noopie> im trying to uninstall X so there are no problems :-)
<noopie> i was just wondering if there's any ubuntu version without the x-window system
<knome> server/minimal
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<noopie> thanks :D
<noopie> i remember my best linux experience was when my graphics card stopped functioning normally so it wouldn't let X load
<knome> well, that's also an experience...
<noopie> so I had to use ubuntu command-line only during 3 or 4 months
<noopie> so i'd use irc with irssi, connect to msn through bitlbee
<noopie> and use lynx :p
<knome> that does teach you
<noopie> yeah
<noopie> and it was pretty cool
<knome> i use irssi+bitlbee all the time anyway :P
<noopie> great :D
<noopie> i'd use if it would let me get display pictures and personal messages
<knome> pictures? what are those?
<noopie> there was an open server that would allow that
<knome> you can see the personal message by whoising people
<noopie> hm
<knome> if i understood you correctly :)
<noopie> i thought we could only see their nicknames
<knome> there was a patch at least to see personal messages
<knome> even pictures, iirc
<noopie> oh cool
<noopie> gotta check that then
<knome> yeah, probably should do that.
<knome> they we're working on a completely new branch some time ago, afaik
<knome> to add more msn support into bitlbee
<noopie> cool
<noopie> if that does happen i'll stop using aMSN
<noopie> well, I've got to get some sleep
<noopie> see you knome  :)
<knome> good night
<knome> o/
<medfly> how do I send a bug report?
<medfly> looks like I can't :/
<cody-somerville> Launchpad is read-only at the moment
<cody-somerville> Once full services have been restored, you can file a bug report via launchpad.
<medfly> okay. thanks.
<The_Journey> I need help, there is no sound in youtube but there is sound when I play mp3 files
<medfly> can you see the video tho
<The_Journey> medfly: yes
<The_Journey> so how can I fix it?
<medfly> no idea, but there are a lot of related google results
<medfly> I'm just looking at them
<medfly> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/34735
<The_Journey> tried that, didnt work
<medfly> ah
<medfly> no chance you just muted youtube, right? (always worth checking)
<The_Journey> forget it
<medfly> maybe someone else knows
<balsaq> _Techie_ i cannot seem to get that command straight to get my video info out of this computer i am on now
<balsaq> i know i have done it before
<_Techie_> ask on #xbmc
<_Techie_> oh wiat
<balsaq> but i am on puppylinux now and am all messed up
<_Techie_> i thought you were zaneium
<balsaq> no its me
<_Techie_> ignore that #xbmc comment
<balsaq> just made a mess of myself in linux
<balsaq> whew
<balsaq> what is that freakin command to get all the info on my video card
<balsaq> this is a different computer a guy gave me-real old one
<_Techie_> lspci | grep VGA will output the card name and bus location
<balsaq> ok got that but its all numbers
<balsaq> like 0600 8086 7190
<_Techie_> glxinfo will five you information on what your drivers support and information such as ports
<balsaq> ok thanks
<_Techie_> pastebin please
<balsaq> well thats where i am screwin it up
<balsaq> the pastebin
<balsaq> ill try it here
<balsaq> gimmie a minute
<balsaq> the glx isnt doin it illtry the lspci
<balsaq> weird just sits there and does nothing
<_Techie_> odd
<balsaq> looks like it will and it doesnt
<_Techie_> can you set up ssh for me
<balsaq> no clue
<_Techie_> kk, then just run lspci without the grep section
<_Techie_> pastebin the whole lot
<balsaq> ok
<balsaq> just will not paste in puppylinux
<balsaq> friggen weird
<_Techie_> is the command curl installed?
<_Pete_> try select the text so it's highlighed then to paste press middle mouse button
<balsaq> ‭paste just wont light up..no biggie i got all the codes
<_Pete_> or if you dont have one left+right
<balsaq> VGA
<balsaq> # lspci|grep VGA
<balsaq> # lspci
<balsaq> 00:00.0 Class 0600: 8086:7190 (rev 03)
<balsaq> 00:01.0 Class 0604: 8086:7191 (rev 03)
<balsaq> 00:0a.0 Class 0200: 8086:1229 (rev 05)
<balsaq> 00:0d.0 Class 0780: 12b9:1006
<balsaq> 00:14.0 Class 0601: 8086:7110 (rev 02)
<balsaq> 00:14.1 Class 0101: 8086:7111 (rev 01)
<balsaq> 00:14.2 Class 0c03: 8086:7112 (rev 01)
<balsaq> 00:14.3 Class 0680: 8086:7113 (rev 02)
<balsaq> 01:00.0 Class 0300: 1002:4742 (rev 5c)
<balsaq> #
<balsaq> boom
<balsaq> man noone in linux got that doen
<balsaq> done
<balsaq> what the heck is that
<_Techie_> wow, thats not the output im used to
<balsaq> me neither
<balsaq> a dud was trying to figure it out in linux then he assumed i was a troll?
<_Techie_> must need a switch to get it to display on puppy
<balsaq> yeah i am just learning it
<balsaq> no biggie will read some more
<balsaq> just for fun not real fond of it
<balsaq> there is no agp slot
<balsaq> so i am ilil worried
<balsaq> small form factor compaq
<_Techie_> the graphics will still be agp or pci based
<balsaq> i opened it
<balsaq> looks like 2 pci and no agp tooo me
<balsaq> i may remove the modem
<balsaq> then will have 2 pci's
<balsaq> only 2 ranm slots
<balsaq> 128
<balsaq> puppyi s fast on 128 though
<balsaq> real fast
<ablomen> balsaq, try lspci -m or -nn
<balsaq> it installed it to hd and even got grub installe on this one
<balsaq> ok
<balsaq> ‫same type of results will try -nn
<balsaq> -nn not found
<ablomen> ehm thats lspci -nn
<balsaq> its because i got crappy graphjics..it play everything real slow
<ablomen> oh it seems puppy has a old and/or weird lspci...
<balsaq> its reaallly fast but hard to work with sometimes
<balsaq> the people in linux were getting really ticked...trying to get the info out of it
<balsaq> i always get it eventually
<ablomen> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=38734&sid=d5ac3eb93be28086bdff2d6bc0258999 << that might help ;)
<balsaq> coool
<balsaq> where have you been Techie?
<balsaq> and knome has also been scarce
<_Techie_> korea
<_Techie_> jk
<balsaq> cool in a tunnel or in the flesh
<_Techie_> havent really had a reason to come on much
<balsaq> got paid 25 bucks to fix a dead computer
<balsaq> 1st ever'
<_Techie_> nice
<_Techie_> what was wrong with it?
<balsaq> and he gave me this computer
<balsaq> he does all porno had windows and had major league virus'
<balsaq> so hen thinks i am atech
<balsaq> all i did was used linux to clean it
<_Techie_> haha
<balsaq> left xubuntu on it
<balsaq> runs like whoilly heeelll
<_Techie_> clam-gtk is a good one for that
<balsaq> he cant believe it
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna go test a game
<balsaq> so he gives me 25 and a computer and told everyone at the plant...now another guy want me to "fix" his
<balsaq> same problem...on his
<balsaq> they dont even know what linux is...funny
<Sysi> man, everyone should know that linux is best for w
<Sysi> *porn
<balsaq> little do they know i am a non tech
<Sysi> you're nerd because you're at irc :)
<balsaq> SYSI!!!
<balsaq> where have u been
<balsaq> i am a tech now
<balsaq> hahahah
<Sysi> idling
<balsaq> ice fishin for char in beautiful finland
<Sysi> well, swedish lesson now..
<balsaq> o sorry
<Sysi> listening training, "g2g"
<balsaq> i gotta turn off this puppylinux before i break it....brb getting on my other one...drives me nnuts
<leonidb> does xubuntu support dual monitors? image was cloned after install, but when changing resolution in settings>display - one monitor just become blank :)
<leonidb> I see video driver in lsmod, so its not a driver problem, right?
<_Techie_> leonidb, yes xubuntu does support dual head setups
 * _Techie_ is gonna go play some World of Warcraft now
<balsaq> later _Techie_
<Sysi> _Techie_WoW_: you're gonna lose your life?
<_Techie_WoW_> already lost it, i became a tech
<leonidb> How to configure it? I have eee pc 901, with i945 video. in settings-display only one monitor
<Sysi> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<leonidb> thanks, will read it :)
<balsaq> Techie, King of All Techs,,,honing his skills on World Of Warcraft....all part of the secret life of an xubuntu technician....
<n2diy> balsaq: is there a WOW howto somewhere?
<balsaq> yup
<balsaq> n2diy...how the heck ru?
<n2diy> balsaq: I'm well thank you, how are you?
<balsaq> a lil bruised from this evening lesson (battle0 with linux...but ok
<balsaq> i decided to give Techie, Sysi and Pete a break and ventured into linux chat under another nickname...and got my aszs handed too me over my lack of linux terminal command knowledge
<balsaq> i then limped back here and Techie-King of all Techs answered my question within a few minutes....
<balsaq> n2diy...what is a wow howto?
<n2diy> balsaq: a World of Warcraft howto
<balsaq> i am an asteroids champion
<Carnophage> hi all
<Carnophage> can anyone with a fresh instalation of xubuntu 9.10 provide the output of ls -al /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ ?
<ablomen> Carnophage, it isnt a _fresh_ fresh install but i havnt changed anything to the sessions: http://pastebin.com/d2f5c5513
<Carnophage> ablomen: thx for Your help, my Xubuntu is upgraded since 7.10 and I think I have some scripts there which are not needed any more
<Carnophage> and dpkg -L x11-common prints only these → http://paste.ubuntu.com/334473/ in this folder
<timeclock> empty channel :/
<Sysi> i don't hate that kind of people..
<knome> Sysi, is that a coping mechanism?
<Sysi> hrrm, my bad english
<Sysi> you mean something like *wnb police* ?
<knome> Sysi, no, i meant to ask whether you say that because you want to believe that you don't hate that kind of people?
<Sysi> not actually, i'm somehow sorry or something
<knome> :)
<ZaNeIuM> Hello
<knome> !hi | ZaNeIuM
<ubottu> ZaNeIuM: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ZaNeIuM> does screen contiune to run when i come out of sleep? i am new to linux, and i've attempted to have my gamecontroller suport durring boot up. i got the compiled driver and have made a reference to it in the /etc/rc.loacl file
<ZaNeIuM> it works just fine now, except its no longer there when i comeout of sleep
<knome> ZaNeIuM, you mean screen, the CLI software?
<Sysi> laptop?
<Sysi> usually whole suspend/hibernate fails if screen stays black
<Sysi> if you don't mean GNU screen program
<ZaNeIuM> its a htpc, running xbmc-karmic, no gnome desktop
<ZaNeIuM> knome: yes i believe so.
<ZaNeIuM> cant be done i'd guess
<kirill> hello there
<kirill> please help me
<kirill> my nout very slow with ubuntu and i install xubuntu. All ok but when i watch movie the sound card work very quielty
<kirill> in ubuntu with sound all ok
<likemindead> It works quietly?
<likemindead> You might try removing PulseAudio & just using ALSA.
<kirill> in ubuntu pulseaudio work OK in xubuntu there is no pulseaudio and sound is suxxxx
<kirill> how i can install ubuntu sound system in xubuntu?
<likemindead> Oh, you can install PulseAudio in Xubuntu, kirill.
<likemindead> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<kirill> senku very mutch
<likemindead> What's the best Linux NES emulator nowadays?
<Sahkolihaa> Ew. Why'd you want to install PulseAudio. :x
<Sahkolihaa> I moved to xubuntu to get -away- from it.
<Sahkolihaa> That and I prefer Xfce as it seems more polished to me.
<n2diy> Sahkolihaa: `I told him to install xfce4-mixer over on #ubuntu
<Sahkolihaa> Ah.
<Shockrates> how can i define a hotkey to minimize all windows in the current workspace? like superL+D in windows
<jar> Shockrates, Settings -> Window Manager -> Keyboard
<jar> Hm.
<TheSheep> alt+d workd
<jar> You mean CTRL+ALT+D
<jar> ;]
#xubuntu 2009-12-05
<Sememmon> qq .. is it true that xubuntu 9.10 doesn't use pulseaudio by default? and if so, what does it use? just ALSA?
<jar> Just ALSA
<jar> No Pulse, thank god.
<jar> If you WANT Pulse, it should be trivial to install.
<Sememmon> oh, no, not at all
<Sememmon> having all sorts of silly audio problems in plain old 9.10
<Sememmon> not completely sure it isn't ALSA related tho .. going to try to find out. =]
<jar> Sememmon, What's the issue?
<Sememmon> grabled sound in games mostly.. native or in wine.
<Sememmon> a lot of ratelimit messages
<jar> hmm
<jar> yeah that does sound it could be a pulse issue.
<Sememmon> sounds seem okay when playing system sounds or video/music.
<Sememmon> and everything was more or less fine in 8.10.
<jar> You can remove Pulse from standard issue Ubuntu AFAIK
<Sememmon> yeah, that's what I'm going to try first before switching to xubuntu =]
<Sememmon> I kinda miss xfce anyway.
<jar> Yeah, XFce is great.
<Sememmon> =]
<Sememmon> I'd need to compizify it tho..
<jar> XFwm4 has a built in compositor.
<jar> it's not as fancy as compiz, obviously, but you get the bonus of true xfce integration
<Sememmon> that would indeed be nice
<Sememmon> but I dunno if I can live w/o my wobblyness.
<Sememmon> ;)
<jar> I actually HATE that.
<Sememmon> haha
<Sememmon> I like it .. for some dumb reason.
<jar> I can see the novelty value of it... then quickly disable it.
<jar> o_o
<Sememmon> although really I use scale and expo more than anything..
<jar> I can't stand that foe the same reason I think Windows 7 and OS X are ugly as sin.
<Sememmon> I forget.. does xfce support alt+leftclick window dragging?
<jar> yes
<Sememmon> thought it did..
<Sememmon> jar: ty for the info btw =]
 * Sememmon will likely switch.
<jar> :)
<jar> Np
<jar> Woo! My SNES flash cart arrived.
<Sememmon> mm.. SNES.. those were good days.
<jar> A guy makes these carts that have compact flash slots in them.
<jar> You put ROMs on the card
<jar> and play on the system
<jar> :)
<Sememmon> nice =]
<jar> My mom got it for me for X-Mas.
<jar> I just handed it back to wrap up for the tree.
 * Sememmon doesn't have an SNES anymore.
<Sememmon> plenty of roms tho.
<jar> hehe
<jar> http://www.retrousb.com/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=84
<jar> That's the page for it.
<Sememmon> very slick.
<jar> I want to get the NES version too.
<Sememmon> hm.. a decent list of unsupported titles =\
<Sememmon> only a couple on the list I'd have wanted to play tho.
<jar> Sememmon, It's kinda hard to support everything in a cart based world.
<jar> A TON of games included custom chips.
 * Sememmon nods.
<jar> My mom spent the extra $11 for the DSP chip.
<jar> When buying a $140 cart.. might as well.
 * Sememmon nods
 * Sememmon 's head falls off
<jar> o_o
<jar> That's not good, sir.
<Sememmon> Too much nodding.
<Sememmon> that's a pretty slick site. They have a lot of cool stuff.
<jar> haha
<jar> Yeah :)
<jar> I love the stuff, the guy who runs it is a great person too.
<jar> Happy to support him.
<Sememmon> looks like he does good quality work.
<jar> Indeed, I'm shocked how well made my cart is.
<jar> He makes the actual plastic molding too.
<Sememmon> figured, I saw the empty carts..
<Sememmon> guess he took a mold of an existing one and fabbed a bunch of a clear ones =]
<jar> Yeah, a few years ago people decided they were tired of having to destroy old games to mod them, etc.
<Sememmon> I was in to neo geo MVS stuff for a bit.. one guy did a similar thing for boxes for the carts.
<Sememmon> ... really should finish that someday.
<jar> Oh man.
<jar> Neo Geo
<jar> Metal Slug ftw
<Sememmon> yeah =]
<jar> Also, KoF.
<Sememmon> mhmm
<jar> Great series.
<jar> If I remember right.
<Sememmon> SamSho is the main reason I got in to it tho.
<jar> Neo Geo had an EPIC version of Super Dodgeball
<Sememmon> Indeed.
<Sememmon> Still haven't picked that up on MVS yet.
<jar> I'm only 21 so I missed out on a lot of the Neo Geo stuff.
<jar> :(
<Sememmon> its still out there =]
<Sememmon> or you could stop by and jam on my cabinet if you're ever in phoenix.
<jar> :)
<Sememmon> the stuff for the home system is still mad expensive tho.
<Sememmon> MVS is so much cheaper.
<jar> Yeah, I looked.
<jar> @_@
<jar> The two cabinets I want once I get my own place is a MVS and Robotron: 2084
<Sememmon> robotron!
<Sememmon> wow..
<jar> I had the Atari 7800 version and would play for hours.
<Sememmon> I used to play that on commodore =]
<Sememmon> good times.
<jar> I love my C64
<jar> Still have it, complete with monitor.
<Sememmon> nice
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic please
<Sememmon> woops.
<knome> sorry to be such an ass, but you are really filling the channel up with offtopic stuff :)
<Sememmon> haha no problem. although no one else is talking at least, so we're not interrupting. =]
<Sememmon> although I can't join any more chans w/o parting one. =(
<jar> Is offtopic in the topic here?
<jar> If not, it should be.
<Sememmon> don't see it
<jar> -offtopic is quite empty
<jar> that might be why
<knome> jar, it is.
<jar> Oh?
<knome> jar, empty, i mean
<jar> We should add the info to the topic.
<Sememmon> \o/
<jar> I had to whois someone to find out about it.
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 9.10 is out! Download, Share it, Seed it! | Get Support:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Need help and no one around? Get in on the mailing list action at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<jar> Thank you, knome.
<knome> jar, you're welcome
<jar> :)
<Sememmon> definitely a much quieter place than #ubuntu
 * Sememmon thinks he likes it here.
<jar> Sememmon, If you decide to stick around - maybe you'd be interested in joining the mailing lists?
<jar> They're getting very lively!
<jar> :)
<Sememmon> Possibly. I don't normally do mailing lists tho.
<jar> I prefer mailing lists to forums, honestly.
<Sememmon> or forums (other than searching) =|
 * Sememmon likes wikis tho!
<jar> I'm not the biggest fan of forums.
<jar> Wikis are only good for presenting information, not so much for active discussions.
<Sememmon> I'm more interested in the info than the discussion. ;)
<jar> I think that's actually a problem with Xubuntu.
<jar> Not enough voices.
<Sememmon> where are the release notes hiding for xubuntu?
<jar> Hm.
<jar> You know, I'm not sure..
<Sememmon> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: omy
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> woah, ho sem
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> hi*
<Sememmon> lol hi
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Didn't know you used xubuntu too, heh
<Sememmon> small world.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> small distro XD
<Sememmon> i don't, yet.
<Sememmon> thinking about switching tho.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Anyway, I just wanted to check if xubuntu has a built in burner and torrent program that will work off the livecd
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Sememmon: from?
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, Yes.
<jar> It includes Transmission and Brasero
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> great, thanks :)
<Sememmon> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: plain old ubuntu (die, pulseaudio!)
<jar> Np :)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> heh
<Sememmon> oh yay, the ubuntu -> xubuntu instructions even include apt-get remove for pulse.
<Sememmon> i think I might just have to give it a whirl this weekend.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> My friend has no other pcs, so he has to download his windows reinstaller disk on his infected system, I didn't want to risk the incredibly small chance that the virus could infect the iso, so I figured the virus coulden't possibly do any harm to the xubuntu disk, so he could boot into a xubuntu livecd, download the iso to a flashdrive, then burn it from ubuntu
<Sememmon> jar: lemme know if you find those release notes.
<Sememmon> I'm not a very experienced livecd user.. but if you boot from livecd and the system has only one cdrom drive, can you unmount after booting to switch to a blank and do the burn?
<Sememmon> I just remember having the system hit the cd as the system was being used .. ie: simply browsing through the menus.
<Sememmon> (not xubuntu livecd in specific, but livecds in general)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> .... good point
<jar> Sememmon, You'd need a live distro that installs to a ramdisk to do that.
<jar> A normal live cd does not offer that functionality.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> damn
<jar> However.
<jar> If you're on a livedisk you can save items to a linux writeable filesystem and use the USB creator.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> You need a scratchdisk to create a boot usb from within the livecd?
<jar> Well depending on the amount of RAM you have..
 * Sememmon really needs to join less channels.
<Sememmon> s/less/fewer
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> hmm, so if you have enough it can just create the usb drive without needing a temp area on disk to write files? Or do you mean setting a part of the ram as a ramdisk?
 * Cyber_Akuma-Lapt kicks Google
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> stop asking "did you mean ubuntu?" whenever I type in xubuntu >.<
<jar> lol
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, If you boot a live disk with no hard drive it will save the temp files to your RAM.
<jar> So if you have 256MB of RAM.
<jar> And download a 700mb ISO.
<jar> You're SOL.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> he has a usb drive to download the iso to
<Sememmon> if he's going to be reinstalling his system anyway, why not just nuke the partitions while on the livecd?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Though I suppose he could use the hdd too if xubuntu 9.10 has no problems writing to a ntfs drive
<Sememmon> then you can use taht space for a bit.
<jar> I'm not sure if 9.10 or any release comes with ntfs-3g tbqh.
<jar> heh
<jar> Hm.
<jar> I do indeed seem to have ntfs-3g.
<Sememmon> my ubuntu system has no problem writing to ntfs.
 * Sememmon uses it all the time.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Is there an automated process to create the boot usb
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ?
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, There's a graphical app to do it for you.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Actually, this is a lot of hassle, itll take longer, but I think itll be better to just install xubuntu, boot to it, download and burn the windows iso, then install that
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> he dosen't care about any of the files on his windows install
<Sememmon> that'd work =]
<jar> http://compadre.dk/blog/wp-content/usb-creator.png
<jar> Xubuntu comes with that utility.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Hmm, now I just need to think of a way to keep in contact with him while xubuntu and windows are installing
<jar> Xubuntu
<jar> er
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Jar: nifty :)
<jar> Xubuntu's live disk comes with Pidgin.
<jar> He should be able to IM you from it.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> while its installing
<jar> yes.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> and while windows is installing too XD
<jar> Hm.
<jar> Windows isn't that smart. ;)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> :P
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Yeah, I hate how its the only major os now that still cant boot from usb
<jar> Well, to be fair, I don't think OS X allows for that either.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> it does :)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> when I was upgrading my mac mini's hdd
<jar> If you take Hackintosh into consideration you have to take hacked XP iso's too.
<jar> Which actually CAN.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I put the new drive in a sata dock, plugged it in, and used carbon copy cloner to clone the internal hdd to the one connected by usb
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Then I was able to reboot and boot right off the usb drive, no hacking even required
<jar> Hm, but doesn't that alter the kernel in a fairly significant way?
<jar> Or was before?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> It was a direct clone of the internal sata drive to an external sata drive connected by usb
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> No data wa smodified at all
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> yet it still botted just fine :)
<jar> No, I meant the original OS install.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I did it to check that the copy was a success
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> It was a clean installof snow leopard I did a few months ago
<jar> Was the internal SATA drive's OSX install vanilla?
<jar> To a Mac or PC?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Well, like a week after it came out
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> to a mac
<jar> Hm, gotcha.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I reformatted and did a clean install of snow leopard to my mac mini
<jar> I think the machine would twitch and die at this point.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> bout 2 weeks ago I connected a drive by usb and cloned the internal to the external usb one, and it booted off the usb one with no modifications needed
<jar> Apple officially removed Atom support.
<Sememmon> jar: Regarding xubuntu having no pulseaudio .. have you ever run in to a situation where an app had exclusive use of the sound card such that some other app wanting to output sound wasn't able to?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> jar: I thought they re-added Atom support?
<jar> Sememmon, Not in several years.
<Sememmon> =]
<Sememmon> that's good to hear.
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, No - a Hackintosh developer introduced the patches through the OSS version of Darwin.
<Sememmon> i was under the impression that that was part of the motivation for pulseaudio in the first place.
<jar> It's an entirely new kernel at that point.
<jar> Sememmon, ALSA and OSS4 fixed those issues a long time ago.
<Sememmon> Hmm... good to know.
<jar> OSS3 was bad about that, though.
<Sememmon> For some reason, I thought ALSA still was.
<Sememmon> =]
<Sememmon> especially with firefox + flash.
<jar> The only time I've had that issue was with an old old old sound card on a "manual" distro.
<jar> The ALSA system in *buntu integrates dmix by default .. I think.
<jar> So even if your card doesn't support multiple channels with hardware, it should emulate it for you.
<jar> Honestly, I have no idea which I am using.
<jar> I have an onboard card and ALSA handles multiple sources great.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I failed miserably to get this laptop to attempt to run as a hackintosh
<jar> My netbook just runs Xubuntu.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Though big surprise since all the hardware sucks, I coudl barely get it to work in Vista
<jar> lol
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> and its a amd/ati system to boot
<jar> Ew.
<Sememmon> jar: good to hear. I hope ubuntu gets their pulseaudio business straightened out soon.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> The wifi card is pure crap
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> GEt this
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I went to the manufacturer's homepage for drivers
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> EVERY one of their products had three categories for drivers windows, macos, and linux
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> EXCEPT mine, mine was the only one with two categories
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> windows, macos
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> >.<
<jar> Sememmon, Far be it from me to slander Ubuntu in ANY way, but they seem to be leaving their original goals of supports user software in favor of GNOME software.
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, Ack.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Ubbuntu 9.04 and above run fine
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> 8.04 was useless
<Sememmon> GUbuntu/ =]
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> no vidoe acceleration, no sound, no wifi...
<Sememmon> ? =]
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> actuallly...
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> IIRC, ATI broke support in 9.20 >.<
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> 9.10*
<jar> I'm still pretty shocked Ubuntu went against all the user feedback and is sticking with Empathy over Pidgin.
<jar> My mom uses Ubuntu and I have de-gnome-ify some of the apps.
<jar> Remove Evolution, install Thunderbird. Remove Empathy, install Pidgin, etc.
<Sememmon> that was pretty surprising.
 * Sememmon shrugs.
<Sememmon> well, bbl.
<jar> Later.
<jar> :)
<jar> The way the discussion went on the forum honestly left a bad taste in my mouth..
<jar> Basically it went, "we're including empathy no matter what everyone wants and if you continue to demand pidgin we're going to lock these threads"
<jar> Which is just silly.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Hmm.... can you remote into a livecd without much trouble?
<jar> Should be able to.
<jar> The live CD environment is almost exactly the same as a default install.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> What does it come with? VLC?
<jar> You mean VNC?
<jar> VLC is the media player app.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> oops, yeah XD
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> was having problems with vlc on my xp desktop, im used to saying it XD
<C00LARR01> not sure bout VNC but ssh works on live cds
<jar> I don't think Xubuntu ships with any remote access servers enabled by default, I could be wrong. Anything could be added easily.
<jar> C00LARR01, Is the SSH server enabled/installed by default?
<jar> I was under the impression only the client was.
<C00LARR01> i havent used the live cd in awhile but last time i did both parts were there
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I am not good enough to use only a terminal
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I would need to control the gui for him
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Im still learning linux myself
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> At least not good enough to install xubuntu from a terminal
<C00LARR01> well you could install vnc via ssh and then remote in after that
<jar> You'd need to install the VNC daemon after the live environment was initialized then.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> you can just use the package manager for that right?
<jar> Yes.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Then he just needs to setup a password, then I try to connect to his ip through my vnc client? and a windows vnc client cna connect to a linux vnc server right?
<jar> Yes, that should work fine.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> BTW, he said his system has 512 megs of ram, if he chooeses to dualboot so he has a backup os in case windows gets hosed again, how large should I make the swap? 512? or larger?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> anyone still there? :)
<NetLife> does anyone kow why an agp nvidia card would conflict with bootable usb?
<NetLife> I am having trouble where writing to the usb flash drive I booted from is broken when using an agp nvidia card
<NetLife> works when using a pci card
<NetLife> join /kubuntu
<LinPunk> I have a couple of questions in case anyone is around
<jar> What kind of questions?
<LinPunk> jar, partitioning
<jar> Sure, go ahead.
<LinPunk> So I got a new laptop that already has 4 primary partitions.
<LinPunk> I don't want to destroy the recovery partition, and I'm pretty sure I need to leave the HP_TOOLS partition alone.
<jar> And the other two are for the OS and Files?
<LinPunk> one is for Windows, the other is the boot partition
<LinPunk> I want to install Xubuntu and dual boot Windows and Linux
<jar> Ah, gotcha.
<LinPunk> yeah, sorry for my roundabout way of explaining that :P
<jar> It's fine.
<jar> Now, perhaps I'm dense..
<jar> but what's the question?
<jar> :)
<LinPunk> nevermind, sorry to bother you, I have to go now =\
<LinPunk> thanks though :-)
<jar> o_o
<LinPunk> haha, got it to work, I'm back jar, in case you don't mind helping me still :-)
<jar> :)
<alokito> is it possible to share internet via bluetooth from windows xp to xubuntu?
<likemindead> Like an ad-hoc network?
<alokito> likemindead: I have 2 usb bluetooth radios and I want to use them to share the internet of my xp pc with a xubuntu pc
<likemindead> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<likemindead> That might help? I've never used Bluetooth. :-\
<alokito> oh
<alokito> yup I can configure everything else but I'm having trouble pairing one pc with another
<Balsaq> hi iknonia
<Balsaq> hi Sysi!!!1
<Balsaq> opppps imeant ikonia....howdo
<Sysi> morning
<Balsaq> yes it is 146 am here
<Balsaq> just got off work a couple hours ago...
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Hey guys, how large would you recommend I make the swap partition in Xubuntu on a 512 meg laptop? and would 5 gigs be enough to install xubuntu and mostcommonely used apps on?
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, Hey again.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> yo again
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, The general rule of thumb with swap is RAM * 2 = Swap
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ok, so 1gb swap
<jar> 5 gigs is enough for xubuntu + apps.. will probably leave about .. 2 gigs for personal data.
<Sahkolihaa> I have 8GiB free with Xubuntu installed.
<Sahkolihaa> Uh, 8GiB used*
<Sysi> i've had xubuntu and pretty much programs in 4gb
<Sahkolihaa> However, 1.6GiB of that is used for the swap.
<Sysi> i've had xubu with 512mb ram without swap
<Sahkolihaa> Heh.
<jar> I cannot recommend 512MB RAM with no swap.
<jar> It'd be irresponsible to recommend that.
<Sysi> you shouldn't need swap never
<jar> You'd almost certainly experience problems.
<Sysi> i don't recommend that either
<jar> Sysi, You shouldn't need life insurance either.
<Sysi> but been there, done that
<Sahkolihaa> I need the swap even with 2GiB.
<Sahkolihaa> Xubuntu doesn't use more than 130MiB of it, but it still uses it at times.
<jar> I'd be toast if my netbook didn't have a swap partition.
<Sysi> me too, when i was moving my home partition
<jar> And it has 1GB of ram.
<Sysi> that was on netbook
<Sahkolihaa> But then again, I have Second Life running most of the time and that eats a good 600MiB to 1.1GiB.
<jar> I always recommend RAM * 2 = SWAP
<Sysi> that's good
<Sysi> you can also do with less, actually
<Sahkolihaa> I used to do that on Windows.
<Sahkolihaa> But I find 1.6GiB, as Xubuntu recommends, is more than enough.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> i didnt mean to start a fight....
<jar> Nobody is fighting ;)
<Sysi> this isn't
<Sahkolihaa> Oh this isn't a fight.
<jar> lol
<Sysi> :D
<Sahkolihaa> A fight would require an op. :D
<jar> rofl
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> :P
<Sysi> ofc we could start real flamewar
<jar> An epic fight would be Torvalds v Tennenbauma
<jar> Er
<Balsaq> when i loadi always give the entire HD to the distro i install...is that ok?
<jar> Tenenbaum
<jar> Balsaq, Sure.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> gui vs cli? nano vs vi?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> XD
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, I doubt anyone would have a flame war over GUI vs CLI
<jar> It's universally accepted that a mixture is best.
<jar> ;)
<Sahkolihaa> I had someone go at me the other day for using Compiz on Xubuntu.
<jar> Oh?
<jar> I got nothing against that.
<Sahkolihaa> Perhaps I use Xubuntu because I feel Xfce is more polished?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Ive met a lot of people who insist I use a cli for most everything
<Sahkolihaa> They were going on saying "but it's designed to be light" and all that.
<Sysi> i had compiz bu didn't like it
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, I personally probably use CLI apps more than GUI because I've been using them since before GUI versions existed.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I too agree that a mix is best
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Honestly, when you have a drive with like 6 partitions, its just a hell of a lot easier to use gparted than fdisk
<jar> Sahkolihaa, Compiz is fine and all. I just use XFwm4's compositing features and that's enough for me.
<jar> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, Actually there's a lot that you NEED parted to do.
<Sysi> i think xfwm compositing is better
<jar> c/fdisk can only edit the partition table
<jar> It does not handle the filesystem(s)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> proves out points that a mix is best even more :)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> our*
<Sysi> isn't it just opposite?
<Sahkolihaa> I do like xfwm's compositor, but I have a nice theme I made in Emerald for Xubuntu.
<jar> syrius, No.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I still use the command promtp in windows extensively
<jar> er
<jar> Sysi,
<Sysi> gparted shows my broken partition table to be empty
<jar> Well that sucks.
<Sysi> fdisk sees partitions
<Balsaq> cool..i sure hope i don't need to know all this....
<jar> I use cfdisk because I like the pretty ncurses UI.
<jar> :P
<Sysi> i've used to gparted, so why not that
<jar> I got nothing against gparted.
<jar> I've used it extensively.
<jar> :)
<Sahkolihaa> I just use disk utility to check the /dev positions of my drives when editing fstab.
<jar> ls /dev | grep for me
<jar> hehe
<Sysi> i may need to get something new if i start using lvm
<Balsaq> what purpose does a partition serve? most people have a few computers lying around?
<Sahkolihaa> Dual-boot for the most part.
<jar> Sahkolihaa, That's a little un-true.
<Sysi> i like having separat /home
<Sahkolihaa> Ah. :)
<Balsaq> that seems like a problem waiting to happen
<jar> Balsaq, I keep 3 partitions at all time.
<Sysi> problems can happen
<Balsaq> with 3 distros?
<jar> nope
<jar> just one
<Sysi> even if reason is behind keyboard :P
<Sahkolihaa> I have 4 HDDs and just keep them to single partitions.
<Balsaq> i am lost
<jar> / is its own partition, /home so I can preserve settings after an OS reinstall and a data partition
<syrius> no what jar ?
<jar> syrius, Tab complete fubar.
<jar> :P
<jar> Sorry about that.
<Sysi> i have 8 partitions in dualboot machine :P
<Sahkolihaa> Good grief.
<jar> I stopped dual booting when VirtualBox became.. awesome.
<jar> ;P
<Balsaq> i just have one computer for puppy, one for xp pro, one for xubuntu, one for ubuntu, one for linux mint...on an on
<Sahkolihaa> Oh wait, I have two partitions on my system drive due to the swap but that's all.
<Sahkolihaa> I have a 160GB drive mounted at /personal for images/music and all that.
<Sahkolihaa> Then an 80GB on /backup
<Sysi> i'm weird, i'm gonna put backups on netbook
<Sysi> when i fix my partitions
<Balsaq> if i want linux mint, i just plug that copif you get a virus in one partition can it get the other partition?
<Balsaq> can i virus go intothe other partition
<Sysi> where do you get virus to linux syste? :D
<Balsaq> well good i hope its impossible
<Sysi> if filesystems are mounted, whu not
<Balsaq> i hear they are starting to get into linux sometimes
<Sahkolihaa> It's extremely rare for a Linux system to get a virus.
<Sahkolihaa> Stick to trusted repositories and you'll be fine. :)
<Balsaq> can am virus go from one partition to another
<Sahkolihaa> If it's mounted I'd guess so.
<Balsaq> hmmm. i saw the word mounted in puppy but didnt do it
<Balsaq> but i dont know what mounted is
<Sahkolihaa> To be honest, I don't really see linux getting viruses much at all mostly by the fact that most distros are completely free anyway.
<Sahkolihaa> Microsoft make a ton of money so people like to attack them for that.
<Balsaq> but as linux take sover then what
<Sysi> people hate m$
<Sahkolihaa> You attack something that is free, you have an issue.
<jar> Well the issue with Linux is that 90% of all users of a traditional distro (e.g. not LFS or something else) get their software from repositories.
<jar> So you'd have to compromise a repo to get a virus circulating.
<Balsaq> oh i see
<Balsaq> yes you are right i never download from the net
<jar> I've only got 2 packages installed that were not from apt.
<Balsaq> because we have it all here
<jar> Wait, 3.
<jar> Forgot about Chrome.
<Sahkolihaa> I use Chromium too.
<jar> But it adds itself as a repository when you do.
<jar> Sahkolihaa, I don't use Chromium
<jar> I use the closed-source Chrome branch.
<Sahkolihaa> Ah, you prefer Google brand then. :p
<jar> Not prefer. Just found first.
<jar> ;)
<Sahkolihaa> Hehe.
<Balsaq> some say kids write virus for fun?
<jar> I've got no issues with people who write viruses for fun.
<jar> It's the malicious crap that's annoying.
<Sahkolihaa> Most viruse writers are in their 20s and have never had a girl/boy friend. :P
<Sahkolihaa> virus*
<Balsaq>  a dell tech tech wrote one in college for his degree
<Balsaq> he told me
<jar> It's an interesting topic.
<Balsaq> i will someday know a lot more
<Sysi> luckily it don't need to interesting :)
<Sahkolihaa> I did get Chromium through apt. Only thing I run that wasn't is Second Life.
<jar> I'm 21 and still as stupid as the day I installed Mandrake 9 years ago.
<Balsaq> tonight i installed ubuntu for a 2nd person since i discovered buntu
<jar> I have Skype, VirtualBox non OSE and Chrome.
<Sysi> so young..
<jar> Sysi, I was a bored kid.. still am.
<jar> :)
<Sahkolihaa> I'm 21 too and still consider my self a newbie to Linux.
<Sysi> well, i'm younger
<Sahkolihaa> Heh.
<Sysi> :P
<Balsaq> i am into linux for 2 months
<jar> I remember when I was *always* the youngest in IRC channels.
<jar> Thank GOD that's changed.
<Sahkolihaa> Haha, I know that feeling. :D
<jar> It gets old.. fast.
<Sysi> it's not issue of being youngest, but the stupidest :D
<jar> Trust me, there were times I was both growing up.
<jar> Hehehe.
<Sysi> i'm lately woken
<jar> Usually I just spend my time avoiding homework and goofing around with new software.
<Sysi> you don't hear about irc too much these days
<jar> I'm exactly as old as IRC.
<Sahkolihaa> I've used IRC since the MSN Chat days.
<Balsaq> once i find and read the best book about the terminal i will get much better
<jar> It was created in August of 1988
<jar> so was I.
<jar> :)
<Sysi> oldies..
<Sahkolihaa> I'm some months older than IRC then.
<jar> I wish I could find out the EXACT day it was started.
<jar> because I could literally be the exact age of IRC
<jar> :o
<jar> That would be awesome.
<Balsaq> i read a guy named linux invented the kernal in 1991?
<Sysi> i'm from country where it was invented
<Sahkolihaa> Linus is his name.
<jar> Finland?
<Sysi> yeah
<Balsaq> did he invent it in 1991?
<Sysi> linus also comes from here :)
<jar> He went to University of Helsinki
<Sysi> he wrote it during his summer holiday
<Sahkolihaa> Don't remember if it was 1991 but it's on Wikipedia.
<jar> True story, Linus wanted to call Linux "freax" but the guy who owned the FTP space made Linus' directory "linux".
<Balsaq> they say 1991
<Balsaq> i thought it would be a lot earlier
<jar> Balsaq, 1991 is correct.
<Balsaq> cause uninx was arounf in the 70's i think
<Sysi> well gnu is older
<Balsaq> well if its correct how could business have unix in then70's i wonder
<Sysi> so linux is only year older than me
<jar> GNU is a lot older as the tools were developed and ran on proprietary UNIX systems in preparation for an OSS kernel.
<Sahkolihaa> Unix is different to Linux.
<Sahkolihaa> Linux is just Unix-Like.
<Balsaq> not the same kernel?
<jar> Indeed, Linux shares NO code from older Unix systems.
<Sysi> gnu/linux and bsd/unix
<Balsaq> o
<jar> BSD is actually a direct descendant of legacy Unix.
<jar> E.g. FreeBSD, OpenBSD, etc.
<Balsaq> is linux older than windows?
<jar> No.
<jar> Not by a long shot, actually.
<jar> :)
<Balsaq> so where did windows get its roots
<Balsaq> unix?
<jar> Nope.
<jar> DOS
<Sahkolihaa> Was going to say.
<Sahkolihaa> And that's where it became the gaming platform for the IBM-PC.
<Balsaq> DOS? looks not at all like windows
<jar> MS-DOS was based on an operating system that Bill Gates and Paul Allen bought.
<jar> MS-DOS was then the basis of Windows.
<Sahkolihaa> Windows 1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 95, 98, ME all ran "on top" of DOS.
<jar> Indeed.
<Balsaq> i think my w98 computer has dos in it
<jar> It does.
<jar> Windows prior to 2000 and NT were DOS shells.
<jar> (2000 is NT based, etc)
<Balsaq> but when i put puppy in it did i wipe out dos?
<jar> Yes.
<Balsaq> wooops
<jar> You can reinstall any OS at any time.
<jar> So it's fine.
<Balsaq> ouch
<Balsaq> oh i have all the discs
<Sahkolihaa> I have Windows 95B on CD. :D
<Balsaq> people hate when i say it but...xp pro sp3 is actually super
<Balsaq> smooooth
<Sysi> i hate xp
<Balsaq> try xp pro sp3
<jar> I don't really deal with Windows unless I have to.
<Sahkolihaa> I thought 2000 was the best Windows OS.
<Balsaq> no bull
<Sahkolihaa> Windows 7 unimpressed me, then I moved entirely to Linux.
<Sysi> i'm gonna try 7
<jar> Windows 7 gives me the willies.
<Balsaq> i have a package of virus stuff that makes it wor=k and they are all free
<jar> I don't like the UI.
<Balsaq> yeah i dont have 7
<Sysi> what's all the fuss about
<Sahkolihaa> It's a "fixed" Vista.
<Sahkolihaa> With an OS-X copy taskbar.
<Balsaq> it ticks me off they they have a good OS and the mess it all up
<jar> Sahkolihaa, To quote Ron White. You can't fix stupid.
<jar> :)
<Sahkolihaa> Haha
<jar> Hehe.
<Sysi> everyone seems to say that os x is good
<Sysi> if you just want working system
<jar> OS X is alright insofar as it's a Unix.
<jar> But I really dislike the UI.
<Sahkolihaa> Not as customisable though.
<Sahkolihaa> And I -HATE- the default theme they keep slapping onto it.
<Sysi> some say that ui is also customiseable, to some point
<Sysi> yeah, that's pretty ugly
<jar> OS X has little to no customization.
<Sysi> i may get apple computer if i win on lottery some day
<Balsaq> wem have apple
<Sahkolihaa> Heh. :)
<Balsaq> its good one
<Sysi> just to see if it is anything special
<Balsaq> its 5 years old...no problems
<Balsaq> its like linux
<Sysi> so far everything has worken on linux
<Sysi> so no need to respect nazis
<Balsaq> we have a 1.2 mac lapper with only 30 hd and 512 ran runs like crazy
<Balsaq> can't kill it
<Sahkolihaa> I think OS X does OpenGL properly on ATI cards though.
<Balsaq> i came with a dedicated card
<Balsaq> way too much money though
<Balsaq> like 3 times too much
<Sahkolihaa> And that's the problem with Macs. The bloody price. :(
<Balsaq> even used they are 500
<Balsaq> i like the old velocity cpu
<Balsaq> we have it
<Balsaq> zippy
<Sysi> i can't understant what it does to be worth that price
<Balsaq> i dont even maintain it
<Balsaq> ever...
<Sysi> maybe because linux works on me so well
<Sysi> just use, everything is mostly plug&play
<Balsaq> you just cant beat free
<Balsaq> no matter what
<Balsaq> i still cant believe how good linux is
<Balsaq> and you get updates? for free?
<Balsaq> i dpnt get it
<Balsaq> how do they do it?
<jar> Balsaq, A mixture of companies donating financial support and people having a good time.
<jar> :)
<Balsaq> i hope i can contribute soon..somehow
<jar> Everyone has a talent that open source can use.
<jar> :)
<Balsaq> ii keep converting people at work
<Balsaq> i have installed 2 for others so far
<Balsaq> more are coming too me daily
<jar> Awesome.
<jar> :)
<Balsaq> asking about it
<Balsaq> i got paid 25 dollars and they gave me acomputer for one install
<jar> I've switched my family to Linux so they'll stop complaining about viruses..
<jar> :P
<Balsaq> and i am a newbie
<Balsaq> when linux whacks the virus they think i know something?
<Balsaq> and i know very very little
<jar> :p
<jar> Linux is everything from a great server to a great toolkit.
<Balsaq> but i do have a lot of computers and they all run pefrect
<jar> It runs cellphones and server farms.
<jar> it's really great
<Balsaq> people laugh bet even my dells are really good
<jar> My desktop is a Dell.
<jar> I love it.
<Balsaq> love em
<Balsaq> great support and all free
<jar> I got my Dell for really cheap.
<jar> Very happy with it.
<Balsaq> i have one from 1998 never broke
<jar> Nice.
<Sahkolihaa> Hm, 8 updates available.
<Balsaq> yeah i took em
<Sahkolihaa> A kernel update?
<Balsaq> didnt see kernel in there...but didnt look close
<Balsaq> i take em all....i already trust linux
<Sahkolihaa> linux-image-####-generic usually means a kernel. :)
<Balsaq> ahhhh
<Balsaq> learn more every day
<Sahkolihaa> Time to update then.
<jar> Only update I have is the kernel libc.
<jar> Well, not even that.
<jar> Just the -dev package.
<Sahkolihaa> 2.6.31-16 is what is in my update manager.
<Balsaq> my update indicator changed from a red arrow to a warning sign tonight?
<jar> Balsaq, means you have security related updates
<Balsaq> o
<Balsaq>  cool
<Balsaq> took em all
<jar> I can't decide if I should shower tonight or just wait until morning.
<jar> Blah
<Balsaq> man i had trouble stufing buntu in an pold gateway today....what a mess it was...finally took 810 out of the blue...like a miracle
<Balsaq> i was ready to quit and it sucked in the 8.10
<Balsaq> they will get 300 updates hahaha
<Balsaq> tried many discs,,,it wanted 8.10
<Sahkolihaa> Time to restart.
<Balsaq> dirty filty ness of a computer..hair and fuzz in every vent...in the drives ahhhh
<jar> Yikes.
<Balsaq> but i got it in there and they love it
<Balsaq> even cigaraette tar all over it
<Balsaq> and buntu somehow got in...
<Balsaq> even the dvd door got stuck at one point took me hours...some folks are tough on there computers
<Sahkolihaa> There we go.
<oldtopman> hi
<oldtopman> *eerie silence*
<Balsaq> i talk too much anyway
<oldtopman> which ubuntu version is best for a laptop w/2.26ghc intel celeronn and 256mb of ram
<Balsaq> pupptlinux
<Balsaq> puppylinux for 256ram
<oldtopman> that iswhat i tupe on now
<Balsaq> in tried many on my 256 computer and poppy won that one easy
<Balsaq> but was a real pain to install to hd
<oldtopman> i mean which *buntu
<oldtopman> yeah pyppy is not an hd linux
<Balsaq> xubuntu
<Balsaq> 256 i not enought though
<Balsaq> in my opinion
<oldtopman> really...
<Balsaq> for buntu
<Balsaq> in my opinion
<Balsaq> borderline
<oldtopman> thx gotta go
<Balsaq> i have 512 and would go no lower
<Balsaq> i run xubuntu on 2.4 p4 512 rdram and it runs great but some videos are still a liitle slow
<Balsaq> i have not heard from knome in over a week...have you syrius?
<syrius> what are you talking about?
<syrius> who are you?
<Balsaq> i am Balsaq
<syrius> hmm
<Balsaq> you are here a lot, have you seen knome in here ?
<syrius> no
<Balsaq> i seem to have lost touch with knome...great tech
<jar> knome is asleep
<jar> He's in Finland.
<Balsaq> yes i know
<Balsaq> so is Pete i think
<Balsaq> lots of god techs in that area
<Balsaq> good i mean
<Balsaq> jar where are you from?
<jar> USA
<Balsaq> same here..eastern usa
<jar> Same.
<jar> Atlanta, GA
<Balsaq> cool anywhre near western MA
<jar> Sadly not.
<jar> I hate the south.
<Balsaq> south?
<Balsaq> its freezin here?
<jar> Tonight it is.
<Balsaq> i am in the north eastern usa
<Sahkolihaa> Freezing where I am now.
<Balsaq> MA NY border
<Balsaq> god ole GA
<Sahkolihaa> But I'm in England so that's expected.
<jar> it's 39 atm.
<jar> 39F that is.
<Balsaq> but we are not skiing yet
<Balsaq> cool in GA wow...must be northern GA
<jar> that's about 4C, Sahkolihaa ;)
<jar> Balsaq, Yeah
<Balsaq> my sister lived in GA for a few years
<Sahkolihaa> Weather for Tamworth: 7°C, Current: Mostly Cloudy, Wind: S at 9 mph; Humidity: 87%; Sat: Chance of rain (11°C|8°C); Sun: Chance of rain (10°C|6°C); Mon: Chance of rain (9°C|3°C)
<jar> Warmer there than here, Sahkolihaa.
<jar> :P
<Sahkolihaa> Yeah but it's 8:29AM here.
<Balsaq> i'll be skking in a week or two
<jar> 3:30am here :)
<Balsaq> see iwork till midnight
<jar> Probably going to throw on a movie and sleep.
<jar> I need a remote for my computer..
<Balsaq> well igotta run upstairs for a bit....
<balsaq> when the bot requests a CTCP version...how do i respond?
<Sahkolihaa> I was about to reply saying that was automatic.
<vik>  hello, it used to be ok for several weeks but now my firefox uses 100%cpu with flash pages. I cannot even watch youtube etc. I would appreaciate help
<vik>  hello, it used to be ok for several weeks but now my firefox uses 100%cpu with flash pages. I cannot even watch youtube etc. I would appreaciate help
<Dynetrekk> hi. can anyone recommend a not-too-complicated backup solution for (x)ubuntu?
<vik> Is it possible that high cpu usage in flash is pulse related? How to check that? Thanks for your help indeed, I am using karmic
<vik> I would really appreaciate help. I was ok since yesterday, flash worked ok, now it uses 100% cpu in firefox, not sure what to do
<nikolam> well, he should stick a bit longer, anyway
<webus> hi to all.after installing updates on xubuntu, boot stops working keyboard and mouse. screen appears enter the name and password, but mouse and keyboard do not work. and the system itself does not hang. how to solve this problem?
<webus> xubuntu 9.10
<handjob> Hi all. Guys how can i check what type of font em i using? Also what type of font is used in cli enviroment without X?
<xubuntu> hello My Xubuntu raskber isappeared, can anyone tell me how to bring it back?
<xubuntu> My Xubuntu taskbar is dissapeaed, how to bring ist back?
<knome> xubuntu, alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<xubuntu> thanks
<handjob> Is there a command that shows the coding of a text file f.e. utf-8?
<xubuntu> well anybody can tell me how to connect xubuntu ovr DSL modem...?
<xubuntu> well anybody can tell me how to connect xubuntu ovr DSL modem...?
<xubuntu> well anybody can tell me how to connect xubuntu ovr DSL modem...?
<xubuntu> well anybody can tell me how to connect xubuntu ovr DSL modem...?
<knome> xubuntu, please do not repeat
<xubuntu> well anybody can tell me how to connect xubuntu ovr DSL modem...?
<xubuntu> ok there are 67 peoples but no one answering or making any sound!
<knome> !attitude | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<knome> handjob, try "file ..."
<handjob> Thx.
<xubuntu> 67 volunteers like this!
<xubuntu> well I a, here first time....
<xubuntu> *am
<knome> xubuntu, if you are not satisfied, feel free to pay for the paid support
<knome> xubuntu, you shouldn't need to do anything manually to set up a connection with DSL modem.
<xubuntu> no I am satisfied but this is my first time so feeling little bit unknown....
<xubuntu> but itś not working....
<knome> that's not a very good bug report. can you try to be more verbose on what's not working, what error messages might you be getting...?
<xubuntu> Knome: your first answer about bringing back the panels not working....
<knome> xubuntu, are you *sure* you are on Xubuntu and not Ubuntu?
<xubuntu> I am on Xubuntu 9.10
<knome> okay, when you pressed alt+f2, did you get a "run program" window popping up?
<xubuntu> no response....
<xubuntu> is there any process to bring panels back by using mouse .... can you tell me...?
<knome> no, there is not a way to get them back with using your mouse, if they have completely disappeared.
<knome> right-click the desktop and select "open terminal here"
<xubuntu> ok then should I reinstalll Xubuntu to bring it back?
<knome> no, you should not need to reinstall
<xubuntu> ok go on...Terminal> then....
<knome> type xfce4-panel there and press enter
<knome> do you get the panels back now?
<xubuntu> wait...
<xubuntu> yes now itś visible, thanks knome
<knome> they will close when you close the terminal window
<knome> but i'm going to give you more instructions now
<xubuntu> ok plz go on...
<knome> go to applications -> settings -> keyboard
<knome> see tab "application shortcuts"
<xubuntu> then..
<knome> do you see a command "xfrun4" in the list?
<xubuntu> yes itś on list...
<knome> and the shortcut would be... ?
<xubuntu> <alt>f2
<knome> okay
<knome> press alt, keep it pressed while pressing F2
<knome> do you get a "run program" window popping up?
<xubuntu> yes a run window appeared....
<knome> okay
<knome> you can now close the terminal window
<xubuntu> i closed it
<knome> then write xfce4-panel in the run program window and click run
<knome> your panels should appear again
<xubuntu> yes itś visible I hope problem solved completely this time...
<knome> and now they should not disappear again, but if they do, just repeat the alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel routine
<xubuntu> okey
<xubuntu> well I have another problem and itś little complicated, I am using DSL model that connect through ethernet (pppoe) but itś not working properly....
<knome> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<xubuntu> in the wired connection tab, the two LAn and DSL should connected tofgather for stable internet....but in real when I am connecting DSL, then LAN getting disconnected, or whe nI am pluging LAN then DSL getting disconnectd....
<knome> i have no experience on PPPoE connections, but if you read the tutorial on the last link, you should be able to get it working
<xubuntu> well lets see... but if there any experienceive people about this provlem plz help me....
<xubuntu> well itś an ubuntu documentation, do you think it will work same on xubuntu?
<knome> yes.
<xubuntu> ok...
<xubuntu> my netwrok maneger is not in workin condition, itś appears disable everytime I am opening it, the unlock button also not working....
<xubuntu> how to unlock it?
<knome> xubuntu, can you again be more verbose; in which way it is "disabled" ?
<xubuntu> it;s totally disabled , like itś not working, keyboard, mouse anything not working in this window, I mean totally disabled.., understand?
<xubuntu> hey should I upload a snapshot?
<xubuntu> for easy to understand....
<knome> sure, i think that would help
<xubuntu> plz tell me the link for image uploading...
<xubuntu> the link of image bin
<xubuntu> ?
<xubuntu> can anybody tell me how to upload snapshots,...?
<knome> http://imagebin.ca/
<ubuntu> hey guys, I'm on the livecd right now trying to get gigolo to work to mount a remote ssh FS, I have it conected in gigolo but now how do I open it up in a file manager?  clicking the connection and clicking "open in filemanager" doesn't do anything, and neither does copying the uri and pasting it in thunars bar, suggestions?
<n2diy> how do I take a screen shot?
<Besogon> n2diy, look at main menu
<likemindead> Or just use your keyboard's "Print Screen" or "Prnt Scrn" or whatever key.
<likemindead> Or use scrot from the CLI. ;-)
<likemindead> !scrot
<likemindead> Hmm...
<likemindead> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/how_to_take_screenshots_with_scrot
<Besogon> Someone help me with HIDDEN_BOOT with grub2.
<n2diy> Besogon: I've been through the app. menus three times, and can't find it? likemindead, print screen didn't work, I'll check out the link, tnxs.
<likemindead> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html
<likemindead> I'm still trying to figure out GRUB2 as well...
<likemindead> Wiki: http://grub.enbug.org/
<Besogon> likemindead, http://paste.ubuntu.com/335407 I don't see any timer and afraid that GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT don't work as well. After black screen I see booting menu. (I had made GRUB_DEFAULT=0 then I didn't noticed any timer at all)
<n2diy> Besogon: likemindead, I found it, had to right click on the panel, and add it to the panel.
<Besogon> n2diy, You can add a command you need to hot keys with xfce4-keyboard-settings
<n2diy> Besogon: roger that, no need for it now, I'm good to go.
<benchik> hello
<likemindead> -____-
<ron_o> n2diy, always to to 'Application finder' in the menu when you want to look up something you'd like to try. If nothing comes up use Synaptic then the web.
<ron_o> then here, of course. :)
<n2diy> ron_o: thanks, I'm a seasoned linux user, just had trouble figuring out how to do a screen shot in Xubuntu. It is a menu item in Ubuntu.
<ron_o> I should have said in xubuntu. I had a hard time finding it too. I don't know why it's not in the menu.
<ron_o> what does KP_1 mean?
<ron_o> or KP_<any number> mean?
<ron_o> gawd, out of nowhere this term is everywhere.
<ron_o> as in keyboard shortcut?
<likemindead> Beats me, ron_o. :-\
<ron_o> likemindead, apparently KP stands for Key Pad..
<likemindead> Hmm. In Xubuntu, you can set all keybindings/hotkeys/keyboard shortcuts/etc. in the Settings or Preferences.
<likemindead> (GUI)
<ron_o> but there's two places to do it. Either keyboard shortcuts or window manager... go figure.
<ron_o> don't know why you need two places to confuse the isse.
<ron_o> issue*
<ron_o> also my keyboard shortcuts changed. Don't know if an upgrade did it or what, but all of a sudden all these KP terms starting showing up.
<ron_o> some things can get under your nerves... grrrrrrr. :/
<ron_o> I'm sticking with fluxbox.. so much simpler. But I wanted to try compiz and ya know... :)
<jar> ron_o, technically those are two different preferences
<jar> the window manager preferences specifically allow for controls of the window manager via keyboards
<jar> the keyboard application shortcuts controls.. application shortcuts
<ron_o> technical or not, it still can get confusing.
<ron_o> I see.
<jar> Agreed it can be kind of confusing, but they do serve very different purposes.
<jar> But that dialog IS xfwm4 specific.
<jar> With that said.
<jar> That's XFce's call.
<ron_o> I'm sure my fundamentals are off. Too many times I've corrected others while they obviously didn't understand the issues involved. :)
<jar> Whether or not I agree with that setup is moot, Xubuntu just packages XFce.
<ron_o> yah.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone, running xubuntu 9.10, my resolution is stuck at 800x600, no xorg.conf set up - i thought this version was supposed to autoconfigure. the card's an intel 865G with latest drivers. how do i fix it?
<chatZilla> is Ubuntu One preinstalled on Xubuntu?
<jar> No
<jar> As far as I know Ubuntu One only supports Nautilus, we use Thunar.
<jar> Honestly, I just wish Dropbox supported Thunar.
<knome> jar, is that a dropbox or a thunar issue?
<jar> dropbox
<jar> knome, They just choose not to support it right now. There's nothing Thunar can do to support it.
<jar> knome, You can TECHNICALLY use it by tricking dropbox into thinking you have nautilus installed but you get zero file manager integration.
<knome> jar, right.
<knome> jar, too bad then :)
<jar> Yeah.. dropbox is a lot nicer than ubuntu one to me simply because it supports all operating systems.
<jar> but i can't use it
<jar> :(
#xubuntu 2009-12-06
<TheGreatToilet> I dont understand why you being so mean your a big meannie
<_Techie_> es.ca.us.swiftirc.net
<crawler> does anyone know how to set up a vnc server in xubuntu?  i have tried both vnc4server & tightvncserver, and when i connect to them using ubuntu i get a blank grey screen with an X cursor.
<wade> i accidentally deleted my bottom "taskbar" how do i get it back?
<wade> i accidentally deleted my bottom "taskbar" how do i get it back?
<N-S> Somewhat off-topic, but I figure it's still the right crowd of people to ask: Will a couple of new fresh DDR2 memories that are a lot faster than needed still work in an older computer? Like a couple of 2 GB 1066 MHz sticks in a system that is really built for 533 MHz sticks.
<N-S> IT's starting to get hard to find "old" new hardware.
<Sahkolihaa> N-S: If the motherboard doesn't support the 1066MHz clock, they should just run at the fastest the board can handle.
<ron_o> N-S, here's something I looked up: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081126232402AAdlQqm
<ron_o> and you should be able to find your old DDR2 memory anyway. Just look for the same size in GBs. They should match your board. Some place will have them, eBay, etc..
<N-S> ron_o thx, I went and bought larg "old" sticks. Installing them in a bit. Along with 2x1.5 TB disks
<N-S> So for that I have a new question: How do I transfer my old system from the system disk to one of these new larger disks?
<ron_o> where'd you get the disks? Western Digital was selling for $89 on newegg but I missed the sale. :/
<N-S> I'm going to install one new disk on the second sata channel and propose to move the system to it.
<N-S> I bought in a local store here (Sweden, Malmö) for 989 SEK.
<ron_o> N-S, actually it's pretty easy, but you can't just copy it.
<N-S> WD's Green Disks
 * ron_o will see what that is in American Dollars later. :)
<N-S> Is there a neat guide I should follow, or can I come back here and get help?
<ron_o> N-S, let me look it up for you.. wait.
<N-S> I'm of course conseidering increasing the current sections a little bit, but basically leave most of the space for storage, which I will encrypt using Truecrypt later.
<N-S> I'm using Truecrypt because it's very simple to use, even if the built-in cryptsetup or other variants may be more efficient.
<N-S> ron_o thx, I'll go power down and bring the box into the kitchen meanwhile.
<ron_o> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/30336-how-take-ghost-image-linux-os.html  ---  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage    ----   http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<ron_o> you are better off doing it from a liveCD IMHO. and it depends on what you have to copy.
<ron_o> is your old HOME on the same partition as your Operating System?
<ron_o> are you running a 32bit OS as opposed to a 64 bit?
<ron_o> are you upgrading to Karmic?
<prxq> hi
<prxq> is there a way to take an item from the "Applications" menu and drag that to the panel?
<ron_o> prxq, no.. but you can add a new item to the panel and define it. It's called a Launcher
<ron_o> there is no drag option in any linux version that I am aware of.
<prxq> ron_o: that's the thing. It involves me filling in the form with stuff that the system already knows
<ron_o> it doesn't know it. It doesn't know anything, really.
<ron_o> FWIW, you only have to do it once.
<prxq> ron_o: the application finder does half the job. You can drag an app to the desktop. Now I want it on the panel :-)
<prxq> ron_o: once for each app
<ron_o> it is convenient to drag and drop shortcuts on the panel and menu, but no one has added that option as of yet. I am sure it's a huge bit of code to deal with.
<ron_o> I didn't know about the desktop thing. Desktops are diffferent.
<ron_o> and it really sucks too. You can't create your own menu in XFCE4. Strangely, I can do it easily in Fluxbox.
<prxq> that sucks indeed
<ron_o> Fluxbox just uses simple text files for everything. I wish XFCE would just go that way. Everything GUI in the end makes everything more complicated, IMHO.
<ron_o> look at KDE for instance. There are a bazillion submenus.
<ron_o> but who is to complain. I love linux, even with some of the issues involved.
<prxq> ron_o: well, the items in the panel, as well as the items in the menue and in the desktop are simple text files.
<prxq> kde went crazy
<ron_o> I can't wait to get to karmic.
<ron_o> there are obviously much more pressing issues to deal with rather than conveniencing the public on what they put into the panel. :)
<N-S> ron_o I'm running 9.10.
<N-S> It was upgraded from a 9.04.
<ron_o> 64 bit?
<N-S> 32
<ron_o> how much RAM?
<ron_o> you see 32 bit can only read so much RAM. I think the limit is 3GB.
<N-S> Just installed 2x2 GB. I do _not_ want to reinstall the system, since it working great as it is.
<N-S> Really (thinking back many years) I should only need to make the new disk bootable, copy all files from old system and then tell grub to boot that disk instead of the old one.
<ron_o> yah, I see.
<ron_o> I think it will read 4GB anyways.
<N-S> mmm
<N-S> I mean, install grub onto the second disk, so it doesn't rely on the old disk anymore.
<ron_o> perhaps. There is more than one way to skin a cat.
<ron_o> good luck.
<N-S> Thing is ... I am not proficient enough with grub to do that. Which is why I was looking for some kind of guide.
<ron_o> tell BIOS where your new disk is.
<ron_o> did you see my links above?
<ron_o> there are tools for it.
<N-S> yup, checking them now
<ron_o> N-S, I don't know enough to about RAM or computers but look here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10892/
<ron_o> and read droetker response to 32 bit OS reading more than 3GB RAM.
<ron_o> just trying to help you out before you commit to something, you know?
<ron_o> you can upgrade an entire OS and then get back all your config files easily if it's set up properly.
<N-S> Ah, so you think I should instead run a fresh install on the new disk and then hook up the old system disk and copy back the necessary config files? Tha isn't such a bad idea, actually
<ron_o> yah... just remember to tell the BIOS which OS to boot. You should have an option for that.
<ron_o> or *disk to boot.
<N-S> mmm
<ron_o> really, 64 bit is coming to use now and it should give you very few problems..
<N-S> hardware is old, don't want to buy a new system
<ron_o> hmmm, well.. wait. maybe you can't upgrade to 64 bit. I'm not sure.. oh well.
<ron_o> I lucked out because core2duo can run 32 bit or 64bit..
<ron_o> http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2009/04/upgrade-or-reinstall-how-do-you-move.html
<ron_o> and check here: http://inportb.com/2007/10/24/how-to-save-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-reinstall-the-packages-later/
<ron_o> your options are many....
<N-S> ah, I have a few custom installs. I think I need to use the old hackers' variant to avoid trouble. Like I said, partition up the new drive, copy files, install grub and boot that isntead.
<N-S> hmmm
<N-S> maybe not
<N-S> since it's all binaries it should work fine to do frsh isntall and then copy or reinstall the mising packges
<ron_o> anyway about it, if it's on your old HD you have a backup.
<ron_o> you have infinite tries, but not infinite time.
<ron_o> why do you want to copy everything to new HD?
<ron_o> why not just use your new HDs as just /Home ?
<N-S> I only have 2 sata channels and old system is 40 GB
<ron_o> I'm complicating things a bit. There's always a reason. :) No wonder you want two 1.5 TB drives.
<ron_o> it's so complicated, this computer thing. It's like they say, you can have everything you want -- in a 25 by 19 inch area...
<N-S> I'm going to try a fresh install, from usb. Since I still have the old system, it doesn't matter if I fail.
<ron_o> N-S, tell me how everything went.
<abhifx> hey there. i tried to upgrade to karmic and this is the error i got - mountall main process (770) terminated with status 127. any help?
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. am switching from Gnome to Xfce - just wanted to know if setting up Skype 2.1 is straightforward ?
<pleia2> setting up individual applications is the same whether you're using gnome or xfce
<SandGorgon> pleia2, thanks. i was just concerned since I heard that pulse-audio needs further configuration in XFCE than in Gnome
<pleia2> "It just worked for me" so I'd suggest giving it a try and then following up if you have specific errors :)
<N-S> yo yo yo, doing an install with manual partioning. What are some recommended partitions and sizes I should create?
<ron_o> N-S, well you just want your root to be like 15GB... huge, yes, but you don't want to put yourself in a bind later.
<ron_o> I would recommend just root @ 7GB to 20GB.... /boot @ 1GB  and /Home the rest
<ron_o> and for Swap... well, as large as the most RAM your motherboard will handle.
<ron_o> it's not like before when space was a huge issue. You can even go larger if you like for /root or '/' .... it's not like you are hurting for space.
<N-S> ok, so something like this: / 15 GB, /boot 1GB, /home 50GB (will not be using it much, so could be a lot less), swap 4GB (remember I inserted 4 GB ram).
<ron_o> N-S, sounds good to me.
<ron_o> you using ext4?
<pleia2> fwiw, I never allocate more than 500M of swap, if you're using 4G of swap you have a problem and are making your disk work *way* harder than it should
<N-S> I could up / a bit so I know that space never be an issue - yes, it suggested ext4
<N-S> pleia2 so true
<ron_o> pleia2, you'll need more than 500 MB. Also, it only uses what it needs, and no more.
<pleia2> but "how much swap you should use" is a whole discussion unto itself :)
<ron_o> your kernel takes care of that.
<pleia2> ron_o: just saying, it's a waste of harddrive resources to put that much there
<N-S> yeah, but setting it the same size as ram just makes it available
<ron_o> the problem with going with just 500MB is if you want to suspend your computer, you may not have enough.
<N-S> pleia2 well, it's a 1.5 TB disk :-)
<ron_o> pleia2, he's got like 2 1.5 TB drives. I hardly think it matters.
<ron_o> mine is 8GB..
<pleia2> ah, I missed that bit :)
<ron_o> he said it earlier.
<SandGorgon> does installing openoffice in xfce require gnome libs - I want to keep it as light as possible ?
<ron_o> N-S, you might want to even go a little bit larger..
<N-S> It's running as nas (for serving media over smb/nfs) and with rtorrent.
<ron_o> 5GB if you haven't done so yet.
<N-S> ok
<ron_o> SandGorgon, openoffice is huge. If you don't need it then abiword would be a good recommend.
<N-S> Haven't touched it yet - I believe in asking for help first.
<ron_o> N-S, so it's a server then. Still, more is better. Just don't kick yourself later wishing you had more space.
<N-S> setting it as 8 GB wouldn't be silly then?
<SandGorgon> ron_o, actually I do need it . Very extensively. any idea if it needs gnome libs ?
<ron_o> I followed an old how-to and only created a 100MB /boot and it has screwed me sometimes.
<ron_o> SandGorgon, if you need it you need it. I don't know what libs it needs.
<N-S> order of creating partitions: /, /boot, /home, swap  ?? or should I do swap earlier?
<ron_o> it doesn't matter.
<ron_o> oh wait..
<ron_o> no, that's good.
<ron_o> try /boot first
<N-S> ah, the partition .. was like .. wtf, you can't create a subdir of / before creating / ! :-)
<N-S> haha, that relates to mounting not creating partitions :-)
<N-S> ok: /boot, /, /home, swap
<N-S> brb, off to partition
<ron_o> I wish there was an option for all this on *ubuntu system installation process. HDs are too big to worry about creating partitions as small as possible.
<ron_o> Before, I created a / partition only 7GB but when I tried to do some things with my kernel I didn't have enough space.
<ron_o> option* as in automatic. Maybe 3 or 4 different schemes you could just click on and it would go.
<prxq> 7GB? that's soo 80's
<prxq> well, 90's.
<prxq> for a hundred bucks you can get yourself a terabyte HD
<ron_o> prxq, that was a partition, not HD.
<prxq> ron_o: so why so small?
<ron_o> I had a 40GB HD.
<ron_o> but 10GB would have been adequate, leaving me with 30GB for the rest.
<Cornelis-> I have a problem. Ive installed xubuntu and had a hell of a time making my WLan work. I finally managed to make it work using ndisgtk, but now Xubuntu is awful laggy. I cant open any applications and if I manage to open anything it freezes. Very wierd. Anyone know what it might be?
<likemindead> NEED HALP. :( I made the error of enabling compositing in Xubuntu 9.10 & my laptop did not agree. How can I disable compositing from CLI? If I try to boot into Xfce, I get nothing but black & white lines... :(
<TheSheep> likemindead: look into ~/.config/
<TheSheep> likemindead: in particular, .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml
<likemindead> Did you get my previous question, TheSheep?
<N-S> Hey, can I get a suggestion of a device manager? ie. for mountint devices. There is one included in the PartedMagic system, but I can't remember what it's called.
<N-S> "Mount-gtk
<N-S> 	front end for pmount
<N-S> that could be it
<N-S> it wasn't
<N-S> Anyway, I reinstalled everything and copied a few configs and I think it's working just fine.
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<Hayabusa> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<leonidb> Hi :) I have try to install compiz, install package, run compiz --replace, but it failed to run. After that I dont see windows title bars, unable to alt-tab, etc. How to fix? :)
<knome> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<knome> humm
<knome> !compiz-xfce
<knome> !xubuntu-compiz
<ubottu> You can find an excellent tutorial on how to configure Xubuntu with compiz at http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<knome> leonidb, ^
<leonidb> mmm. The question is how to restore old functionality, only after that I can continue trying with compiz :)
<leonidb> cause I cant use alt tab and so :)
<knome> compiz isn't really supported and i have to say i have very limited experiences with compiz
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<knome> well that was clever
<starscream> just got xubuntu running on virtualbox
<starscream> woo
<knome> starscream, congrats
<starscream> thanks :)
<vinnl> Beware though
<vinnl> Before you know it you'll want nothing else :P
<starscream> haha
<netsb> hi! is there a way to disable the login splash screen via terminal? i just updated xubuntu and every time i log in, the screen goes blank, and then white, and then goes back to the login screen
<starscream> is there a way I can get rid of the bar at the bottom of my login screen?
<knome> starscream, no.
<starscream> damn
<starscream> it looks glitchy and I don't need to change my option there anyway
<knome> yeah, i understand
<knome> maybe for lucid we have a change for what comes to the panel
<starscream> :/ hopefully
#xubuntu 2010-12-06
<mikubuntu> help!  bought a toshiba qosmio laptop at a garage sale today that is eaten up with viruses.  when i enter the bios boot sequence i set to boot first from the cd, but it skips to windows anyways.  it doesn't appear to want to boot from usb stick either.
<mikubuntu> the choices it lists in boot priority are  HDD   FDD   CDROM AND LAN
<evilbug> mikubuntu: you should make CDROM be the first option and then it'll boot from cd.
<UBUXUBU> mikubuntu, did u fix it
<xubuntu909> Any idea why ubuntu/xubuntu don't like to boot with Millenium G200 video card?
<mikubuntu> evilbug and UBUXUBU, i did set the boot priority to cdrom, but it still won't boot from the cd.  i have 10.10 on a usb to, but the bios doesn't seem to offer that as bootable (sorry took me so long to answer had to run someone home)
<mikubuntu> also, in the bios somewhere it indicates that it has two hard drives, one 80 gb and one 75gb
<mikubuntu> i don't know if thats significant
<mikubuntu> i notice on the second page of the system setup of ACPI BIOS version 1.30 there is an entry titled 'Configuration' and is set to = Setup by OS, the other option is to set it to ALL DEVICES
<mikubuntu> i'm getting neurotic, i keep setting the bios to boot from cd and it bypasses and goes to xp .... and riddled with virus ... god i hate microsucks
<mikubuntu> my search for http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+toshiba+qosmio+g35+AV600 doesn't provide any very current posts, but it seems like it must be a beast to get ubuntu on this machine .. never had so much trouble getting to boot
<mikubuntu> my search for http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+toshiba+qosmio+g35+AV600 doesn't provide any very current posts, but it seems like it must be a beast to get ubuntu on this machine .. never had so much trouble getting to boot
<mikubuntu> somebody must have had some experience with this machine.  i wonder where that somebody is tonite! :)
<krisgb> Hi, I need some help on backing up settings.
<krisgb> I've installed all the drivers and applications I need, and I want to make a LiveCD off my current setup
<krisgb> I've seen remastersys and sysreccd
<krisgb> but I'm not sure which of these is appropriate, and I can't seem to find anything if it's been tested on Maverick
<mikubuntu> omg. this machine is going to drive me crazy.  i still can't get buntu on it and on top of that the damned iternet explorer won't respond (and of course its the only browser on here)   is there some kind of terminal way to install firefox on xp?
<Sysi> mikubuntu: if there's no linux driver for that gpu, you should maybe reinstall that xp
<mikubuntu> sysi, i bought it at a garage sail, so i don't have any reinstall disks,
<mikubuntu> aand of course my goal is to get microsoft OFF MY PROPERTY
<Sysi> does it have boot device selection menu, other than bios?
<mikubuntu> i notice on the second page of the system setup of ACPI BIOS version 1.30 there is an entry titled 'Configuration' and is set to = Setup by OS, the other option is to set it to ALL DEVICES
<mikubuntu> also, in the bios somewhere it indicates that it has two hard drives, one 80 gb and one 75gb
<mikubuntu> my search for http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+toshiba+qosmio+g35+AV600 doesn't provide any very current posts, but it seems like it must be a beast to get ubuntu on this machine .. never had so much trouble getting to boot
<mikubuntu> evilbug and UBUXUBU, i did set the boot priority to cdrom, but it still won't boot from the cd.  i have 10.10 on a usb to, but the bios doesn't seem to offer that as bootable (sorry took me so long to answer had to run someone home)
<evilbug> mikubuntu: ah. interesting then.
<evilbug> mikubuntu: is it a win7 comp>
<evilbug> ? **
<mikubuntu> no, xp ... beautiful (old) machine for $40 if i can just get mockmesoft off of it
<evilbug> that's odd.
<evilbug> does the cd boot on another computer?
<mikubuntu> i don't know why ie is not responding.  i installed a usb wifi receiver, and the machine is definitely connected to internet because then it offered me an upgrade of myspace im, and downloaded it, etc.
<mikubuntu> yes, i've used that cd before
<mikubuntu> the choices it lists in boot priority are  HDD   FDD   CDROM AND LAN
<mikubuntu> so it doesn't appear to give option to boot from usb
<evilbug> isn't FDD flash drive?
<mikubuntu> somewhere in there said it was floppy something something
<evilbug> ah. right.
<mikubuntu> i did try it, i'll try it again tho, because i am neurotic
<evilbug> but. have you tried the boot cd on another computer?
<evilbug> if it works on another comp then i don't know what to tell you.
<mikubuntu> and the toshiba qosmio has two hard drives, and it says that the bios is a windows program, so if you eliminate windows you lose bios .... is that POSSIBLE?
<mikubuntu> its toshiba qosmio g35 AV600
<Sysi> bios updates can be offered as .exe, but i really doubt it would be EFI windows machine
<evilbug> bios should be separate from windows.
<mikubuntu> is there any way of me installing ANY other browser through a windows terminal?
<evilbug> mikubuntu: why do you need that?
<mikubuntu> http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu+toshiba+qosmio+g35+AV600  look what it says in the first result about that .. i never heard of such a thing
<evilbug> i thought your goal was to install xubuntu on this comp.
<mikubuntu> yes, but it won't take it
<mikubuntu> hold on, i'm gonna try the stick again
<evilbug> if the comp can't take it then it won't work.
<Sysi> if it's old it propably don't do usb
<mikubuntu> it's really not all that old i think 06 or something
<mikubuntu> it really burns me up that they don't just open source xp, and let the community take it over ... dirty bastards
<Sysi> it wouldn't make it less horrible.. and business still uses it a lot
<krisgb> okay, I'll try asking again: how do I make a LiveCD off a current install of Maverick?
<evilbug> krisgb: download the .iso and burn to cd.
<krisgb> I mean, I already have a current install of maverick, I've put in all the needed applications and proprietary drivers, and i now want to make a LiveCD off it
<krisgb> I've seen remastersys, but I can't find if anybody's tried it on maverick
<evilbug> ah.
<evilbug> can't help you there.
<krisgb> evilbug: thanks anyway :)
<evilbug> krisgb: maybe you didn't download the computer right :D
<mikubuntu> does anybody know how i can update ie without opening it?  cause when it opens, it is immediately unresponsive
<evilbug> mikubuntu: you can download the exe from microsoft's site and run it.
<evilbug> if you can open another browser.
<mikubuntu> i haven't used windows ANYTHING since 98
<evilbug> mikubuntu: you didn't miss anything.
<krisgb> evilbug: yes I suppose :D
<krisgb> "you didn't miss anything" - lmao
<evilbug> i know, i was there.
<mikubuntu> wait, so what would i do, download the .exe onto my linux machine, then burn it, and run it in the xp?
<evilbug> mikubuntu: sure. or usb stick, network transfer, etc.
<mikubuntu> couldn't i do that with firefox?  or any other suggested browser?
<evilbug> mikubuntu: that's what i said.
<evilbug> 23:16  evilbug> if you can open another browser.
<evilbug> i'm away for a few minutes.
<mikubuntu> ok, thx  ... downloading firefox.exe now
<evilbug> back.
<mikubuntu> arrrgh.  can't figure out how to burn this firefox.exe file ... i opened cd/dvd creator and when i click on the firefox setup it subdivides into several files ... first is 'localized' 1.6 mb, then nonlocalised 26.1 mb, optional 0 bytes, removed-files.log  19.6 mb, and setup.exe 476 kb ... yes, it sounds like a setup
<evilbug> make an archive of it and burn it?
<mikubuntu> hmmm.  don't really know how to do that either.  whenever i download a new version of the buntus, i just right click and 'write to disc'  ... this is not giving me that option
<evilbug> so can't you make a zip of that exe?
<mikubuntu> don't know how, brain is fried, i guess i come back to that question tomorrow ... appreciate all your help for last three hours guys
<evilbug> mikubuntu: sorry i can't be of more help. you can also try #ubuntu
<mikubuntu> i like this channel better, always have .. i use all the flavors on different machines that i end up giving away mostly
<mikubuntu> need to try that lubuntu on some REALLY old boxes i have in the garage
<evilbug> i wish i had a dedicated linbox.
<evilbug> something fairly new and powerful though.
<evilbug> mikubuntu: have a good night, i'm off as well.
<mikubuntu> nito, then
<dimension_775> hi there.  my month old xubuntu 10.10 system keeps logging me out at random intervals..is there a command i can run, or log files i can look at to try and figure out what is happening?
<Slammmmmmm> halp
<TheSheep> dimension_775: yes, check the ~/.xsessionerrors file
<TheSheep> dimension_775: also the files in /var/log/
<TheSheep> dimension_775: one common reason for such behavior is low disk space in user home directory
<dimension_775> TheSheep: thanks, i'll will have a look at that now.  thanks.  oh wow while i was typing to you it just happened! lol there is only 11GB remaining, and i've a bunch of torrents going, so maybe you are right about low disk space
<TheSheep> dimension_775: 11GB is plenty
<dimension_775> yea, i have 2 40GB HDD's.  one is 100% full (file storage) and the other is 71% full (/home)
<TheSheep> may be something else, check those files
<Skaps> hello there
<Skaps> so ive got xubuntu 9.10 on my pc, how do i go about up[dating to 10.10
<Sysi> through 10.04 or reinstall
<Skaps> so redownload is the best option?
<Skaps> wait, how can i update to 10.04
<Sysi> update manager / do-release-upgrade
<Skaps> so like in my update manager there are 250 updates
<Skaps> do i just download all them
<Skaps> wait
<Skaps> nevermind
<Skaps> theres a large button at the top asking me to upgradfe to 10.04
<TheSheep> yay for lorge buttons :)
<TheSheep> larg*
<dimension_775> TheSheep: i looked through all those logs but didn't notice any straightforward explanation..can you take a look when you get a chance? http://pastebin.com/WNVcmXJ3  i copied the last few lines of each log file and their names are highlighted
<dimension_775> i'll give you some more info: the logouts happen when i'm looking at the machine (which is is another room) through my laptop's VNC viewer.  and when it logs out, and i sign back in, there is a small black cursor-thing in the upper left corner of the screen that flickers when i hover the mouse cursor over it
<TheSheep> dimension_775: check ~/.xsessionerrors too
<dimension_775> oh yea almost forgot that, be right back
<dimension_775> TheSheep: here are the .xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/JvfT9eS7  also, i should tell you the only things i use on that box are: deluge, moblock + mobloquer, mail-notification, and X11vnc server
<dimension_775> so maybe it's one of those things?
<TheSheep> dimension_775: have you tried -noxdamage with vnc?
<TheSheep> dimension_775: there is a warning about it in that log
<dimension_775> TheSheep: thanks, i'll try that.  going to reboot and try to reproduce the bug
<nicofs> in xterm, commands are not completed with tab... how can i change that...?
<TheSheep> nicofs: . /etc/bash_completion
<nicofs> TheSheep: sorry, but what do i do about that?
<TheSheep> nicofs: you tupe it in the terminal
<nicofs> TheSheep: permission denied or as sudo command not found
<dimension_775> nicofs: try pressing Tab twice
<nicofs> dimension_775: changes to "bash_completion.d/" and returns "... is a directory!"
<Kathrin> Can someone tell me how to provide grub with a parameter to boot a different OS in a multiboot environment?
<charlie-tca> nicofs, Uncomment the bash completion lines in /etc/bash.bashrc and restart
<Kathrin> Unfortunately I can't go into the data center and manually select the OS and the GRUB fallback option is not really an option.
<nicofs> charlie-tca: they look roughly like what?
<charlie-tca> #if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<charlie-tca> #    . /etc/bash_completion
<charlie-tca> #fi
<dimension_775> nicofs: mine are on lines 32 - 34
<nicofs> charlie-tca: thanks... i somehoe oversaw that...
<dimension_775> just remove the #'s
<Kathrin> charlie do you have a clue?
<charlie-tca> Kathrin, I don't enough about to grub for that
<discharge> Hey, anyone know how to put the suspend button in the xfce logout menu? The keybinding i have for suspending on power button press works...
<TheSheep> dimension_775: you need to use settings->settings editor
<TheSheep> dimension_775: go to xfce4-session -> shutdown
<TheSheep> dimension_775: and enabled ShowHibernate and/or ShowSuspend
<discharge> lol yes, that works, were you explaining it to some1 else who asked before me? :O
<TheSheep> dimension_775: no, I wanted to have it myself
<TheSheep> ah, tab-completion fail
<TheSheep> sorry
<dimension_775> lol np
<discharge> yes ;)
<Sysi> cool, need to remember that
<discharge> thanks, now i have one big suspend button :)
<TheSheep> Sysi: there are many settings in there that are not available through normal gui
<Sysi> TheSheep: i could explorer that some day.. even if it looks like gconf-editor
<dimension_775> TheSheep: everything is good so far with the -noxdamage switch.  i'll keep testing and let you know if it happens again.  thanks again
<TheSheep> dimension_775: it says "don't damage my X' ;)
<dimension_775> TheSheep: lol my x was damaged, now shes ok
<charlie-tca> Is there anyone using the Xubuntu ppc port?
<Snapshot> Anom01y - are you there?
<n2diy> are fonts platform dependent? I'm salvaging my old Win 3.0 laptop, and I'm wondering if I should preserve the fonts?
<charlie-tca> Most windows fonts are owned by microsoft specifically
<charlie-tca> however, they can be used if in the correct font format
<charlie-tca> Example, ttf-mscorefonts-installer   will install microsoft fonts into Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu
<xubuntu590> does Xubuntu provide RDC server?
<nicofs> Who can help me get my 3G-Modem (Huawei EM770W) to work? It worked just fine until recently. I reinstalled Xubuntu in the meantime - and tried various SIM cards of various providers.
<Thermi> gn9
<Thermi> *gn8
#xubuntu 2010-12-07
<charlie-tca> First screenshot - Natty desktop with Xfce4.7 and new panels
<charlie-tca> http://imagebin.org/126610
<charlie-tca> Ignore the text on the desktop, it is conky running
<shad1> Hello
<shad1> Is there someone who could please help me real quick?
<TheSheep> !hi | shad1
<ubottu> shad1: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<shad1> Hey! Alright
<shad1> So, I'm trying to install Xubuntu on my Mac Mini, but the .iso file is too big for my CD's, and I can't do DVDs because the Mac mini won't read those. And it won't boot off of any USB drives either
<shad1> How do I 'skim' the .iso down?
<TheSheep> its should fit on the cd :/
<TheSheep> but you can also do a network install
<TheSheep> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shad1> Well I thought so too, but every time Power ISO keeps telling me 744 needed, 702 available...should I just use a different program?
<TheSheep> trying won't hurt
<Myrtti> the disks are less than 700M in size, so perhaps
<TheSheep> you can also try enabling 'overburn' in the program's options
<shad1> I couldnt find that in powerisop
<shad1> powerIso*
<TheSheep> be sure that you are recording the file as image, not just putting the file on the cd
<TheSheep> the latter won't work
<shad1> How can I tell the difference? I double-click the file to open, then hit burn
<shad1> I mean, when I open it, it tells me the file is a Hybrid Mac/PC Image, as opposed to "Non-bootable image" or somethingm
<TheSheep> I really don't know that program you are using
<TheSheep> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TheSheep> they have a howto there
<shad1> Ah, I knew it would be a problem trying to do this from Windows..
<shad1> I tried making a VM to do stuff from there but it was bugging out on me ;/
<shad1> Damn, Daemon tools does not work either, same "insufficient disc space" error
<TheSheep> shad1: make sure the iso you download is correct -- check the md5 checksum
<TheSheep> !md5 | shad1
<ubottu> shad1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Myrtti> shad1: you could try InfraBurn
<Myrtti> oh, vm.
<shad1> Do I need to extract the .iso to check the md5sum? I follow the directions and it just spits out a ton of errors
<Myrtti> shad1: no
<shad1> Hm
<shad1> Well I'm just going for the overburning option
<TheSheep> shad1: if the md5 is incorrect, you will just waste a cd
<TheSheep> shad1: your download was corrupted
<TheSheep> shad1: download again
<TheSheep> (or use bittorrent, it can download only the broken parts)
<shad1> I'll try that
<shad1> Man, how is the occurance of a corruption that high?
<shad1> risk of*
<Sysi> pretty big file over internet
<shad1> Well uTorrent didn't download anything new, jsut says I'm seeding now
<shad1> All 744MB of the .iso
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> can you pastebin the errors you got?
<shad1> I dont even know if I did it right to be honest...I followed this guide: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows  And the .iso is on my desktop, CD'd over to nmy desktop, and did md5sum -c md5sum.txt (I grabbed that from within the .iso) and all the errors are "No such file or directory"
<Sysi> md5sum.txt need to be on same folder, and you need to run that command there
<Sysi> *.txt and .iso
<shad1> the .txt and .iso were both in the same folder
<shad1> does it matter if there are other files and folders in that folder alongside the .iso and .txt?
<TheSheep> I think it tried to check the sums for other files in that md5sum.txt which you don't have
<Sysi> it shouldn't
<Sysi> you had correct path?
<shad1> let me try again with the two in their own folder
<shad1> Same thing. "md5sum -c md5sum.txt"
<Myrtti> what if you do md5sum disk.iso?
<shad1> without the -c ?
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> and then compare the output to the contents of the md5sum.txt
<shad1> yeah it gave me something real now
<shad1> let me compare
<Myrtti> though if you've done the download with torrent then it should by default check out
<shad1> yeah, they are exactly the same anyway
<Myrtti> (I personally never use -c filename.md5 anyway)
<shad1> is -c just to compare every files' md5?
<Myrtti> shad1: so whatever vm solution you're using, it's not capable of using an ISO as installation media?
<Myrtti> shad1: it's useful if you've downloaded many files
<Sysi> isn't processing md5sum from big file a bit slow operation?
<shad1> oh, well i made a VM with ubuntu 10.04 just cause i have it on hand, and installed it, but for some reason the stupid thing doesnt like my keyboards. I could type before installing, but I can't log in because the keyboard just flat out stops working. Mousing over it turns the caps lock key off and stuff.
<shad1> And yeah it took like 10 seconds to do the md5, but my currrent rig is fairly hefty
<shad2> fd
<shad2> well im reinstalling the VM stuff, hopefully it should work...but once it is up, what should I do?
<shad2> anyone?
<shad2> well thanks anyways guys
<dario_> hi
<dario_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sagarchalise> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sagarchalise> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<knome> charlie-tca, what's with the joincycle @#shimmer ?
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> trying to confure you... :-)
<charlie-tca> no, actually, I couldn't remember the channel, so I was looking to find it. Adding to Natty artwork page for contacting ochosi
 * charlie-tca could have looked at his channel list. It would have been easier
<charlie-tca> I seem to have installed greybird in natty
<knome> a-ha
<charlie-tca> What happened to blue? or should I not be asking ;-)
<nicofs> how can i change the appearance of only one of my panels? (background: transparent...)
<likemindead> This channel's deader than MTV...
<likemindead> ;-)
<Sysi> xubuntu works too well
<charlie-tca> +1
<charlie-tca> That, and we don't know the answer
<likemindead> Good answer, Sysi! :D
<likemindead> I have a new hdd under the Xmas tree & I've been tempted to switch to UNE. But I love Xfce sooo much. I dunno...
<mikubuntu> having trouble configuring wireless for intellinet driven receiver ... anybody have any links that might help us out?
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikubuntu> thx charlie i will check it out
<vinny> hi. how can I get flash on opera for xubuntu on a PPC
<vinny> ?
<vinny> any help would be appreciated
<likemindead> Have you installed the "xubuntu-restricted-extras" package, vinny?
<likemindead> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sysi> i wonder if it's architechture dependant
<vinny> by architecture dependent, do you mean the restricted extras
<vinny> and no, I haven't downloaded the restricted extras
<vinny> i just found it. I am going to do that now.
<vinny> so i get the feeling restricted extras is not for PPC architecture
<vinny> ...
<Sysi> problem with restricted
<charlie-tca> Might ask in #ubuntu-powerpc then, too
<vinny> ah great
<vinny> thanks for the heads up
<John_Abbott> Hey
<John_Abbott> Quicky here, How do I load a cd in Prompt mode on ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> you mean, mount it?
<John_Abbott> Yes
<charlie-tca> create a directory for it, then use      mount /dev/cdrom /DIR_JUST_CREATED
<charlie-tca> but it might be /dev/sr0 like mine is
<John_Abbott> ...
<charlie-tca> oh, put sudo in front of mount
<John_Abbott> I have a actual disk.
<Myrtti> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Myrtti> there we go
<charlie-tca> Oh, sure, I could not have done that
<Myrtti> but AFAIK even if it's totally headless system it should automount the cd
<Myrtti> if it doesn't, IIRC iso9660 is the correct filesystem type
<John_Abbott> GUYS.
<John_Abbott> IT'S A DVD.
<John_Abbott> ...< . >
<charlie-tca> John_Abbott: it does not matter. Please don't shout at us
<John_Abbott> I'm not trying to copy files to it, i'm trying to run files from it!
<charlie-tca> and... does it not show up when you put it in the drive?
<John_Abbott> It does, but I get a error.
<charlie-tca> and the error is...
<John_Abbott> Hold on.
<John_Abbott> Lemme restart
<Myrtti> mountpoint /cdrom does not exist, I suppose
<John_Abbott> Ok, Can I just tell you? It's a windows 98 SE install disk.
<John_Abbott> I'm trying different OS's on this computer.
<charlie-tca> and it won't autostart in linux, right?
<John_Abbott> Nope
<Myrtti> it's not supposed to.
<John_Abbott> When I click setup.exe
<John_Abbott> ...what?
<charlie-tca> because it is a windows cd.
<John_Abbott> ...Drat
<charlie-tca> Linux does not use an .exe file
<John_Abbott> Is there any possible way to run it?
<charlie-tca> start the computer with the cd in the drive?
<John_Abbott> I do.
<John_Abbott> Then it just boots Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> change the bios to boot from cd
<Myrtti> if you're willing to very probably erasing whatever you've got in the computer, reboot with the cd in the drive.
<John_Abbott> Even when I select tboot the CD/
<Myrtti> then there's always a possibility the CD is so scratched or damaged it won't boot.
<John_Abbott> I just burned it -.-
<charlie-tca> Help for windows in actually in ##windows
<charlie-tca> As I recall, some of the win98 cd's require a floppy boot
<John_Abbott> oh
<charlie-tca> They needed DOS to boot the cd
<John_Abbott> Drat
<John_Abbott> It's a dvd. and I only have a cd and DVD drive
<charlie-tca> and again, it doesn't matter to linux if it is a cd or dvd
<charlie-tca> The only I can do is suggest you try ##windows for help with it.
<Thermi> gn8
<nicofs> how can i change the appearance of only one of my panels? (background: transparent...) Is there some conf file to do this?
<charlie-tca> I don't think it is possible to only change one
<nicofs> charlie-tca: from what i see they are managed in some sort of xml files... i found the xml to one of my panels.. if i could find the other one...
#xubuntu 2010-12-08
<danae> hey
<danae> is pidgin or empathy better for video/audio on the googletalk protocol?
<TheSheep> I think they both use libpurple under the hood
<robertf> Hello
<robertf> i've a problem to try xubuntu 11.04 (desktop). I downloaded the iso image. I can choose the language, the keyboard layout. After, there is a message "there was a problem reading data from cd-rom. Please make sure it is in the drive.
<robertf> charlie-tca: no, i only copy these files initrd.gz, vmlinuz, from natty repository to usb drive and the natty-desktop-i386.iso
<robertf>  i only copy these files initrd.gz, vmlinuz, from natty repository to usb drive and the natty-desktop-i386.iso
<robertf> i also created the syslinux.cfg and added default vmlinuz and append initrd=initrd.gz
<Sysi> this is support channel for stable versions
<Sysi> "alpha is not made to work"
<charlie-tca> Wait...
<robertf> Sysi: Where to ask the question? i asked to #xubuntu-devel
<charlie-tca> robertf: is that today's image?
<robertf> charlie-tca: yes it is
<charlie-tca> Python 2.7 is being uploaded, and so is xfce4.7 with a lot of changes. They broke the images today
<charlie-tca> It won't work for a few days
<robertf> charlie daily-live (20101206
<charlie-tca> Sorry, Sysi. I sent robertf to the wrong place
<Sysi> not problem for me actually
<charlie-tca> Pretty sure we broke that one too
<charlie-tca> robertf: can you try again when we get a good image back?
<Sysi> so i'm not gonna install natty yet :P
<robertf> is the method used good?
<charlie-tca> I should tell you, Natty support is in #ubuntu+1, too
<charlie-tca> I think so
<robertf> the md5sum is correct
<robertf> i checked it
<charlie-tca> Sysi: I knew that, but I hate shuffling the people when I screw up
<charlie-tca> robertf: that doesn't mean it will work yet
<charlie-tca> Just that all the files it thinks it needs are there
<robertf> charlie-tca: md5sum from natty-desktop-i386.iso from usb drive
<robertf> 28f0ae55e78250fd526522aacce5b33c  natty-desktop-i386.iso
<robertf> it's the same as the MD5sum
<charlie-tca> That means your download and the server file match, but that doesn't mean it can't be broken because the right files aren't there.
<robertf> ok
<charlie-tca> The installation won't boot if you get it to install, because it is broken
<robertf> charlie-tca: ok
<charlie-tca> sorry
<robertf> i will try without install
<charlie-tca> Okay
<robertf> when i boot, i can't choose to try without install
<robertf> directly, it's the install menu to choose the language
<robertf> is it better to try it later when the beta1 will be available?
<charlie-tca> Yes, It would be better to wait at least until the daily image is updated to the current date.
<charlie-tca> with all the changes happening right now, it is broken.
<robertf> ok, thank for you help
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<balsaq> good morning
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. I have a server that is at 8.04. How can I upgrade this?
<Sysi> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Sysi> make up-to-date backups
<charlie-tca> You can upgrade 8.04 directly to 10.04
<agentgasmask> Yeah, can you?
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<agentgasmask> that works for xubuntu too?
<charlie-tca> yes. this might be better - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses the same upgrade procedures as Ubuntu
<agentgasmask> ok, cool
<agentgasmask> I have a mdadm raid 5 array, are there any percautions I should take?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> backup
<charlie-tca> read all the release notes, read all the stuff about upgrading safely
<agentgasmask> from the link you gave me?
<charlie-tca> both of those links and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<agentgasmask> ok, thanks
<agentgasmask> when you say backup, is it more important to backup the system settings or the actual data on the array?
<Sysi> what do you want to save
<agentgasmask> Well, I mean, what is at risk of being corupted?
<agentgasmask> or rather, can the array be mounted on a fresh install if the system goes down?
<charlie-tca> If the upgrade destroys the array, what do you need to make sure got saved?
<agentgasmask> Ah, I see... So backup it all. :) I guess that is always the answer.
<pteague_work> is there a way to get specific windows to load in a certain position every time? i.e. i like having kdesvn in the upper right corner
<TheSheep> pteague_work: check out the devilspie
<charlie-tca> pteague_work: yes, using devilspie, it can be done
 * charlie-tca too slow
<TheSheep> I never know if it's devil's pie or devil spie
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<TheSheep> I suppose there is no such word as spie
<charlie-tca> but it works!
<pteague_work> TheSheep & charlie-tca, awesome, thank you... now to configure stuff :)
<pteague_work> hmm... i'm not overly familiar with s-expressions... how do you create comments?
<charlie-tca> semi-colon ; in front of the statement makes it a comment
<alex88> hi guys.. what are the min specs for xubuntu?
<alex88> i'm used with ubuntu but my father has a old athlon 1800 laptop
<alex88> oh found them :)
<pteague_work> i think the worst box i've run xfce on is a 100mhz or 133mhz with 256mb of ram, but that was a while ago
<charlie-tca> I could see that as s-l-o-w
<charlie-tca> My 400MHz PII with 128MB ram is a bit rough, too
<Sysi> 900MHz 512MB netbook runs like a charm
<charlie-tca> I would think so. Even the 400MHz with 512 works nicely
<pteague_work> yeah, well it was the '90s & my previous desktop at the time...
<pteague_work> hmm... i'm getting the error message "contains expects two string arguments" from http://pastebin.com/sqgCGaiD & not sure what the issue is... i used gdevilspie to initially generate the 'contains' & then modified it based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie to do the 2nd part
<charlie-tca> why is line 6 not the same as 12?
<charlie-tca> Or perhaps, I should say, I think you have to have two separate files for this
<charlie-tca> otherwise, you need the (if    (and    or   (if    (or    on two lines for it to use both statements
<charlie-tca> devilspie is kind of a mean thing to learn syntax for
<pteague_work> charlie-tca, hmm... ok, was kind of basing it off of the pidgin.ds example on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<charlie-tca> heh, the fun of it all :-)
<charlie-tca> Took me about 3 months to learn what did work
<pteague_work> & 6 & 12 are different so i know which 1 it actually matched... the ' - kdesvn' is if it already has a svn path opened it will have something like 'file:///home/.../trunk - kdesvn' ... as opposed to just 'kdesvn' if it's opened without a path/bookmark
<AlphaOne> hello
<AlphaOne> I'm trying to install the "Broadcom B43Legacy wireless driver" on my new install of Xubuntu and its saying "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.  Please have a look at the log file for details:  /var/log/jockey.log"
<charlie-tca> And did you look in /var/log/jockey.log ?
<pteague_work> charlie-tca, well dang... i completely commented out the 2nd if & it's still giving me the "contains expects two string arguments" error :(
<charlie-tca> wierd
<pteague_work> hmm...  man page shows "(contains haystack needle)"... & considering i know i have the 1 string quoted so that's existing... would that mean that "( window_xid )" is not a valid variable?
<charlie-tca> possible
<charlie-tca> I can't find it either
<pteague_work> i ended up just using gdevilspie to generate the file & gave up on having 2 of them in the same file... ended up with http://pastebin.com/abRkvZyx
<apostrophe> Hello. I just installed Xubuntu and it can't seem to find my wireless network? But it does find other networks.
<pteague_work> other wireless networks?
<Guest83523> other wireless networks, yes
<charlie-tca> pteague: and it works?
<charlie-tca> Can't you have two rules in two files?
<pteague_work> try the "connect to hidden wireless" option
<pteague_work> charlie-tca, yeah, i have 2 different files... the other just checks for "kdesvn" & doesn't bother with the not matches part
<Guest83523> ptleague: I did, but then I don't know what kind of 'passkey' to use? I know that I use WEP, and I tried both WEP options (128-bit passphrase +128-bit key) and it doesn't connect.
<Guest83523> any other suggestions
<pteague_work> not sure, i've not had that issue before
<Guest83523> aw man
<Guest83523> sucks
<Guest83523> any way to change the title bar color? it's using the standard light blue right now.
<knome> Guest83523, change the xfwm theme
<Guest83523> found it and thank you.
<Guest83523> oh man, i really don't know what to do
<Guest83523> i'm trying to google for answers with  no resolution so far
<Thermi> gn8
<Guest83523> It says a connection is established with my wireless network, but I can't browse the internet.
<Guest83523> Ah, it's frustrating. I'm disappointed cause it looks like I'll have to jump back on windows
<knome> Guest83523, do you have a router - could you check if your connection shows up there?
<AlphaOne> how do I get my wireless card working in Xubuntu 10.10
<AlphaOne> I think its a Broadcom B43
<charlie-tca> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AlphaOne> how do I tell what card I have?
<charlie-tca> lspci
<AlphaOne> it says I have Broadcom BCM4306
<charlie-tca> AlphaOne: now you know for sure. Have you read the release notes to see if the broadcom is mentioned?
<AlphaOne> what do you mean?
<AlphaOne> I'm REALLY new to this
<charlie-tca> Okay. Read this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Networking%20&%20WiFi
<AlphaOne> I dont see anything in there about mine
<AlphaOne> what should i do?
<charlie-tca> I guess read and do what this says - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
#xubuntu 2010-12-09
<peerman> I'm having trouble logging into the latest live CD. It propts me for a username and I've tried ubuntu, root, xubuntu, etc and a various passwords. I can't find the information on the forums. What is the default username and password for the live CD?
<likemindead> Hmm... I've never been prompted to login to the Live CD.
<peerman> all of the other TTYs say "authentication failure"
<knome> ubuntu:ubuntu should work, but if you are prompted for credentials, the cd is most possibly broken
<peerman> bummer
<knome> say no more, say no more
<[Steven_M]> Hi all, I presume you can use a xubuntu-10.10-desktop CD to install xubuntu on a USB stick?
<moetunes> sure you can
<moetunes> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<[Steven_M]> moetunes: thanks :)
<moetunes> np :)
<meadlinm> Just a quick question (hopefully). Is evolution entrenched in xubuntu as far as it is ubuntu? Or can it be completely removed?
<meadlinm> Guess no one is here to field the question. No prob. 'Night.
<leoquant> meadlinm, moment
<meadlinm> ok
<leoquant> imo evoltion is part of the ubuntu desktop
<leoquant> some parts of it should be untouched
<leoquant> moment gaian
<leoquant> again sorry
<nicofs> is there a comprehensive list of software specifically written for X?
<meadlinm> leoquant, Thanks.
<leoquant> evolution-data-server(-common) should be untouched meadlinm
<meadlinm> I can understand for the generic ubuntu desktop, but is that the same for xubuntu since it is using xfce vs gnome?
<leoquant> but that is the gnome part of the story
<leoquant> meadlinm, not sure bout that meadlinm
<meadlinm> ok. I'll play around with it a little and see what I can get away with.
<leoquant> ok
<meadlinm> thanks for the help
<leoquant> take care bye
<meadlinm> bye
<Sysi> evolution-data-server != evolution
<leoquant> Sysi, part of indeed...?
<Sysi> i guess
<Sysi> but you shouldn't say "you can't copletely remove evolution from gnome"
<leoquant> its a vital part of the ubuntudesktop
<leoquant> not evolution "an sich"
<leoquant> i its afaik a metapackage
<leoquant> Sysi, if you compl. remove evolution from the ubuntu desktop your in trouble
<leoquant> ubuntu is not xubuntu i know...
<Sysi> well, i don't question reasons for not using gnome ;)
<leoquant> ha!
<leoquant> i use the all flavours
<Sysi> i'm mixing kde and xfce. *box is not nice to configure, neither is gnome
<knome> err, #xubuntu-offtopic
<leoquant> indeed ツ
<leoquant> *-the
<nicofs> I'm sorry if i'm repetitious, but is there a list of x-software?
<nicofs> (not x-rated, though^^)
<knome> do you mean "xubuntu"-software?
<nicofs> well... anything written for x(fce)  - and not gnome or kde...
<nicofs> i just created a launcher for synaptics in my panel. how do i get it to start with administrator privileges?
<TheSheep> gksu synaptic
<nicofs> ah... can you explain the difference between gksudo and sudo in that case?
<TheSheep> nicofs: gk* displays a window with the password prompt
<nicofs> TheSheep: i see. and yet again a bit wiser... thanks!
<TheSheep> it also sets some environment variables needed by gui apps
<ultimakillz> hi. i was wondering if i could ask a question here?
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ultimakillz> easy enough. i recently installed xubuntu 10.10 onto my low spec laptop. everything is working great except my wireless network card. the card i have is a broadcom 4306 rev02. as far as i can tell there are two issues: i cannot install the propriety driver (i receive a installArchives() failed error) and i cannot or have not installed firmware for the card. i was wondering if anyone had any advice. ive tried just about everything
<ultimakillz> i could find on message boards, forums, etc.
<ultimakillz> also, i think in order to install the firmware i need to run this command: "sudo b43-fwcutter b43legacy", but i was wondering if i could get some verification on that
<ultimakillz> and no, i do not have the laptop with me at the moment, sorry :\
<Freddy-PSP> hi. i was wondering if i could ask a question here?
<Freddy-PSP> hi. i was wondering if i could ask a question here?
<Freddy-PSP> ANSWER TEH FUCKING QUESTION!!111!!ONEONE!!!
<some1> sup bitches, can I ask teh questionz on herz?
<charlie-tca> @comment 35650 language and signoff message obscene
<charlie-tca> @comment 35651 language and signoff message obscene
<cody-somerville> ultimakillz, Hey
<ultimakillz> hey
<cody-somerville> ultimakillz, What wireless card do you have?
<ultimakillz> broadcom 4306 rev02
<cody-somerville> ultimakillz, Are you familiar with running commands in the terminal?
<ultimakillz> yes, to an extent
<Sysi> i fixed jockey problem with reinstall..
<cody-somerville> ultimakillz, Can you pastebin the output of the following command?: lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<ultimakillz> cody-somerville: as i said before, i do not have the laptop with me at this moment. if you are still here in about 1.5 hours i will have it with me. sorry.
<cody-somerville> ultimakillz, Oh, sorry. Missed that.
<cody-somerville> ultimakillz, My recommendation is to use jockey ie. Applications > System > Hardware Drivers
<cody-somerville> ultimakillz, It should take care of it for you.
<Sysi> 18:48:37 <ultimakillz> (i receive a installArchives() failed error)
<ultimakillz> cody-somerville: i am not familiar with jockey ie.
<ultimakillz> Sysi: yes, that is the error i receive when trying to install the b43 propriety driver
<charlie-tca> ultimakillz: are you installing using Applications > System > Hardware Drivers
<ultimakillz> charlie-tca: yes, i attempted to install the driver that way
<charlie-tca> then you need to have the computer with you to go further
<ultimakillz> charlie-tca: agreed. i will have the computer in about an hour.
<ultimakillz> thanks to everyone that has helped so far. i am going to get the laptop now. i will join again when i have it. thanks again.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Community Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 30 minutes, agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Mettings
<charlie-tca> Well the agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Community Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<Thermi> gn8
#xubuntu 2010-12-10
<zorsman> Stupid Q here.  Recently switched to Xubuntu from Vista.  Can anyone think of an alternative to sketchup.  Is it just me, or is there no comparable  alternative out there?  If not, can anyone recommend a decent free CAD app.  Thanks in advance.
<moetunes> zorsman:  this page could help - http://www.tech-faq.com/linux-cad.html
<zorsman> thanks for the link. much appreciated
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with a xubuntu install issue?
<ubuntu> I booted with a 10.04 usb, but I cannot click on the desktop install icon nor execute it
<ubuntu> I did manage to install it on a machine exactly like this one
<bazhang> md5 the iso first; was this using unetbootin?
<ubuntu> nope, used the instructions on the website using a mac to create usb
<bazhang> the computer in question is a mac?
<ubuntu> the machine boots and runs the "hot trial" like from usb directly
<ubuntu> nope an asus 701 4g
<bazhang> what website tutorial
<ubuntu> I have another one exactly like it and I managed that one
<ubuntu> uhh ubuntu.com install instructions
<bazhang> unetbootin works *perfectly* with my eeepc 701 4g
<ubuntu> but I need a windows box to run that no?
<bazhang> or an ubuntu one
<ubuntu> unetbootin I mean
<ubuntu> aha
<bazhang> its in the 10.04 repos
<ubuntu> so I could install unetbootin on my other xubuntu machine and then re create the install usb?
<bazhang> that's what I would do, yeah
<ubuntu> sorry for being a noob peeps
<bazhang> not an easy question
<ubuntu> ok. I will go try that then
<ubuntu> I was just stumped because my other identical machine did work
<bazhang> that is odd
<ubuntu> yeah. dont remember using unetbootin, just created a startup disk with the default make startup disk thingie
<bazhang> usb-creator
<ubuntu> anyway; thanks a lot people for your help! going to try unetbootin right now.
<Guest46453> hello
<Guest46453> can you help me for solve the conflit with ACPI module between gnome and xfce on xubuntu lucid version ?
<Guest46453> the policy of xfce ACPI module is different and less priority than the ACPI module of GNOME
<xubuntu_noob> hello. I got advice on installing xubuntu couple minutes earlier
<xubuntu_noob> now used unetbootin for install usb, same problem, cant click or execute install icon once booted in trial run
<xubuntu_noob> any ideas?
<xubuntu_noob> hello? anyone here?
<Guest46453> thanks i resolve the problem alone
<Guest46453> sincerly
<Guest46453> bye
<xubuntu_question> hi can anyone help me with a xubuntu install issue?
<TheSheep> !hi | xubuntu_question
<ubottu> xubuntu_question: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu_question> so I booted my eeepc 4g with xubuntu usb but I cannot click on install icon
<xubuntu_question> using it right now to chat
<xubuntu_question> hello?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu_question: Have you tried using the menu item to run the installer? Applications -> System -> Install...
<sauerbraten> Hi! the normal ubuntu netbook edition uses gnome as desktop environment, right? is there something like it but using XFCE? :) I think it would be a bit faster again :)
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not a netbook specific edition, no
<sauerbraten> do you think it would be faster than the netbook edition with gnome?
<sauerbraten> I use xubuntu on my desktop, too, but due to the small screen of the EEE PC 701 I use the netbook edition there :P
<charlie-tca> Done properly, sure it _could_ be faster.
<sauerbraten> what do you mean with "done properly"?
<charlie-tca> replace gnome with xfce, not add to it
<charlie-tca> optimize it for the netbook screen size
<sauerbraten> will the netbook interface for small screens still work then? I don't think so :/
<sauerbraten> ah ok
<sauerbraten> well, like small panels and such?
<charlie-tca> no, it won't just work. It would have to built to work, wouldn't it?
<Sysi> atm on netbook: 28px panel, no window borders
<charlie-tca> and running xubuntu?
<sauerbraten> well yes, i just thought if the netbook screen interface is independent of the base environment, like you could use it on xfce, kde, lxde and kde
<sauerbraten> Sysi, screen size? :)
<Sysi> 1024×600
<charlie-tca> sauerbraten: the netbook interface is very much gnome dependent as built by Ubuntu
<sauerbraten> eee 701 has 800x480 :P
<charlie-tca> Sysi: running Xubuntu or what?
<Sysi> fedora xfce
<Sysi> i have 701 too, just use everything fullscreen
<Sysi> anything don't fit anycase
<sauerbraten> charlie-tca, ok, too bad... would be nice if there is something like a quickstart interface for xubuntu, with buttons of programs you use most and so on, simply running as fullscreen window
<Sysi> put big panel to autohide
<Sysi> you can put launchers there etc
<charlie-tca> xfce4.8 has better panel configurations coming. It will be easier to do things with the panels in it.
<sauerbraten> well I will try out ubuntu netbook edition and if it is slow on 701 I'll get xubuntu :)
<Sysi> i hope it won't be too different (as in worse)
<sauerbraten> charlie-tca, is there real transperency? :)
<Sysi> unity don't work well on 800px wide screen and 512 ram
<Sysi> i tried
<sauerbraten> Sysi, I have 2GB ram :)
<Sysi> cool
<sauerbraten> yeah :P
<Sysi> omnom->
<charlie-tca> I don't see transparency option for panels
<sauerbraten> aww they shall put it in :/
<charlie-tca> I don't like them transparent, myself
<sauerbraten> will xubuntu 11.4 have big changes? maybe new design or something?
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to set that in any version
<charlie-tca> no big changes, except Xfce4.8
<sauerbraten> charlie-tca, on my desktop machine it would look good i think :)
 * charlie-tca thinks that is *big* though
<sauerbraten> maybe it is, which changes does xfce 4.8 include?
<sauerbraten> nvm googled it :P
<charlie-tca> no more HAL
<sauerbraten> and many changes to xfce4-panel :)
<charlie-tca> yes
<Sysi> less Hal, moar battery ♥
<Sysi> xfce-natty isn't gonna use wayland?
<charlie-tca> Is anything going to use wayland already?
<Sysi> not if they're not gonna develop it *fast*
<linuxFreak788> will xubuntu boot from an extended fagt partition?
<dellfar> hi
<David-A> hi
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dellfar> can I install adobe CS4 or CS5 in xubuntu with wine?
 * TheSheep has no idea
<TheSheep> I guess I would ask Adobe support
<bazhang> try #winehq after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | dellfar
<ubottu> dellfar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dellfar> 10x
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu756> hi
<xubuntu756> 151354453443443
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TheSheep> Sysi: you scared them!
<charlie-tca> might be okay, though
<TheSheep> yeah, they were kinda scary too
<TheSheep> and 756 of them
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Thermi> gn8
<subspider> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<subspider> hello charlie-tca
<subspider> how are you my dear friend
<charlie-tca> getting along :-)
<subspider> :)
#xubuntu 2010-12-11
<n2diy> I just did an install with 10.04, no errors, and now when I reboot, I have a grub rescue prompt!?
<xubuntu656> Hi!^__^
<xubuntu656> Xubuntu is cool!
<xubuntu656> But here was an error...
<xubuntu656> sudo pppoeconf Unknown terminal: unknown Check the TERM environment variable. Also make sure that the terminal is defined in the terminfo database. Alternatively, set the TERMCAP environment variable to the desired termcap entry. /usr/sbin/pppoeconf: 523: modconf: not found
<Sysi> install updates
<xubuntu656> i'm installing them now together with the system :)
<Sysi> well, that's fixed bug
<xubuntu656> Thanks:)
<nicofs> How do i permanently add a new screen resolution? various tutorials guided me to /etc/X11/xorg.conf - i don't have that file...
<Sysi> you can create one
<well_laid_lawn> and you can put a xrandr command in autostart
<well_laid_lawn> s/and/or/
<nicofs> why has this to be so damn complicated in linux?
<knome> because hardware manufacturers do not release their specifications freely
<nicofs> Sysi: how do i create the .conf file?
<nicofs> Sysi: from scratch?
<knome> nicofs, you only have to add those options you want to use
<nicofs> knome: if there was anything there i could add them to, i'd have something to copy the format from...
<Sysi> the base file can be created automatically, there sure is howto on internet
<knome> hmm..
<knome> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<knome> nicofs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<Sysi> or: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/create-a-xorgconf-file.html
<nicofs> xorgconfig sounds good... but where do i get it from? it's not installed and not in the repos...
<nicofs> ah sorry... xorg -configure
<nicofs> hmm... command not found...
<Sysi> you need to run that when xserver is not running
<nicofs> ah...
<nicofs> and that will generate a xorg.conf?
<Sysi> it should
<nicofs> how do i stop x?
<nicofs> (and restart it thereafter?)
<Sysi> telinit 3 in virtual terminal
<Sysi> telinit 5 back to graphical, or reboot
<Sysi> knome: it's still bit odd that unidentified monitor can only have 800x600 res
<knome> Sysi, yeah well, X is a mess
<Sysi> sure is
<nicofs> mine was basically detected well... as 1920x1080... i used Arandr...
<nicofs> but 1080p via D-sub is madness... and my GMA950 won't cope with it anyway...
<Sysi> you can put lot more than that through VGA
<nicofs> so i wanted to go down to 1280x720 - which, weirdly, was the only resolution in that massive list of available resolutions, that did not exist...
<nicofs> i'll just do that xorg -configure thing... back in a moment... (hopefully)
<nicofs> erm... what effect should telinit 3 have? apart from none?
<Sysi> oh man have they broke that on *buntu
<Sysi> service gdm stop
<nicofs> xorg still returns "command not found"
<knome> try 'Xorg -configure'
<Sysi> sudo
<knome> Sysi, it's Xorg, not xorg
<Sysi> i still think it need sudo
<nicofs> knome: case sensitive... i could hurt myself... i have done that same mistake last time...
<knome> might need, yes
<nicofs> back in a sec...
<knome> probably does
<Sysi> if it's writing it to right place
<knome> it might also just create a Xorg.conf to current dir if you're not running it as root
<knome> (that would make sense)
<Sysi> could be
<nicofs> ok... that worked... i'll mv the created .conf to /etc/X11...
<knome> Sysi, a-HA! ;)
<Sysi> smarter program than me
<knome> well, that usually does happen even to the best of us
<nicofs> So... how do I add my external monitor with the resolution 1280x720 to that xorg.conf?
<nicofs> knome, Sysi ?
<knome> no idea. sorry
<nicofs> i know i need to add the modeline i need *somewhere*...
<nicofs> can someone help me edit my xorg.conf? i need to add another mode to my external monitor (1280x720)...
<nicofs> I know my two monitors are called (checked xrandr) "LVDS1" (laptop screen) and "VGA1" (extrernal). Can i use them as Identifiers in two "Monitor" Sections (one each) in xorg.conf?
<knome> i think yes
<andy_> hi guys, just installed xubuntu on my lappie, i cant get keyring to auto-unlock when i login, i check the option to do so, but if i log out and in again the option has reset to lock keyring when logout...pls help
<andy_> * [ND] has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<andy_> anyone?
<hans__> Wo kann ich den Task-Manager aufrufen?
<hans__> Where can I find the Task-Manager?
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> how to download screensavers for xubuntu which are not installed?
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: Any particular ones you want?
<charlie-tca> I use synaptic package manager to install screensavers. search in it on xscreensaver and rss-glx
<Arpad2> charlie-tca: not exactly
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> :)
<Laserbeak> hi there i'm following a tutorial to install ubuntu from the hdd with a .iso file.   I've set up grub( put the vmlinuz and initrd.gz in \boot\newinstall), but i get an error saying that it can't find the files needed to install. The tutorial i'm taking from the ubuntu website, never told me where to put the actual .iso image. where do i put it?
<charlie-tca> Laserbeak: I believe you have someone helping on the crossposted channels
<Laserbeak> charlie-tca:  yeah
<charlie-tca> please don't crosspost, it makes it too hard to help properly
<Laserbeak> ok sorry
<laserbk> hi me again
<laserbk> i can't find gparted in the repo and it's really hard to use parted
<laserbk> do i have to add a custom  repo to get it?
<laserbk> i'm using 9.04
<laserbk> nvm i'll just use a live cd
<robertzaccour> anyone know how to install themes in maverick?
<robertzaccour> do i need to create a .themes folder first?
<TheSheep> yes
<robertzaccour> ?
<robertzaccour> anyone know how to install themes in xubuntu maverick?
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, how?
<robertzaccour> oh i got it :)
<laserbk> Hi, i've used gparted to make a 2.6GB partition and move it to the front of /dev/sda1. when i use mount to check the list of partitions mounted, sda1 is the only one, so, the main partion is still designated as sda1. i have sda1-sda5 in the dev directory, but only sda1 is mountable.
<laserbk> i get either mount: can't find /dev/sda0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<laserbk> or mount: mount point none does not exist
<laserbk> how do i mount the partition i just made?
<laserbk> and how to i view them?
<laserbk> is there a GUI tool to do this with?
<subspider> hello
<laserbk> back to windows i guess...
<Thermi> shortly down, back in 5 minutes
<Thermi_> re
#xubuntu 2010-12-12
<zerothis> what? the larn sourcecode makefile is HTML? how does one run make with an HTML formatted makefile?
<well_laid_lawn> larn the cli game? - that's 20 years old at least
<zerothis> yes, I'm a curator for a museum
<zerothis> but I'd like to show a working game in the exibit, not just a source archive
<well_laid_lawn> with the makefile being html I have no idea how you would build it
<zerothis> well, is there a larn with a traditional makefile?
<well_laid_lawn> just been web searching and there are larn like games on sourceforge but nothing much else about it
<well_laid_lawn> zerothis:  found this - http://ftp.vim.org/os/OpenBSD/cvs/src/games/larn/
<insomaniacal> Hey, can anyone tell me how to manually change themes in XFCE?
<zerothis> thanks, I found that before, but i'm not sure what to do with ,v files except remove the ,v from them. except the result didn't make
<well_laid_lawn> I read the make file - it seemed weird
<xubuntu580> j
<aladoinsano> when i run gparted it claims it can not detect the file system on my swap partition, is this because it might be encrypted? (i chose to encrypt my home folder at install)
<TheSheep> aladoinsano: swap doesn't have a filesystem
<aladoinsano> ok, so all is fine then? i just wanted to make sure before i activate hibernation, which i guess writes to the swap partition, right?
<TheSheep> to check if your swap is working use 'swapon -s' command
<aladoinsano> TheSheep, nope it was not, when i ran swapon -a it says it can not find the device
<aladoinsano> weird, can i just format the partition as swap and then mount it in fstab? or do i somehow have to tell the system that that is the swap after that?
<TheSheep> you can mkswap, add it to fstab and do swapon -a
<aladoinsano> TheSheep, ok will try that, how can i find the uuid of a partition?
<TheSheep> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<aladoinsano> in fstab there is a entry for a swap "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" this is the one that will not mount and the one i then will replace, but doesnt "cryptswap" suggest that its supposed to be encrypted?
<Sysi> /dev/mapper suggest there is RAID
<aladoinsano> ok, even more weird, i dont use raid
<Sysi> lvm?
<aladoinsano> nope
<Sysi> well, i've seen that only with mdadm or lvm
<aladoinsano> not that i know, im pretty sure i did not select that at install
<aladoinsano> ok, i'll remove it and will try to reformat the partition and then try to mount the new one, i just hope i wont brake something
<TheSheep> Sysi: /sev/mapper is also used when encrypting partitions...
<TheSheep> dev/mapper
<Sysi> oh that
<Sysi> as said, never seen it, sorry
<mark76> Can someone confirm that xfce4 weather is currently unavailable?
<mark76> The service. The service
<charlie-tca> mark76: sure
<mark76> Why has it stopped working?
<charlie-tca> An off course satellite or something is blocking the NOA signals
<mark76> Aha!
<mark76> Phew
<charlie-tca> It should be back in a few hours
<mark76> Thanks Chaz
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<mark76> Bloody space junk :p
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> 2nd time it did this now
<charlie-tca> same junk, too
<mark76> I wonder if it's affecting any other satellite based communication services
<mark76> Everyone call their nan
<mark76> And switch on Sky/your satellite TV provider
<charlie-tca> the only one I know of it affecting is the NOA
<mark76> I wonder whose satellite it is
<aladoinsano> does anybody know how i can get the hibernation button to appear at the log-out box, i just installed a new version of xubuntu and its not there, im sure i had it in earlier versions
<TheSheep> aladoinsano: yes
<TheSheep> aladoinsano: go to settings->settings editor
<aladoinsano> i have been checking each settings menu and i can not find anything connected to it, apart from under power management, but then only as an action if is close the lid etc.
<TheSheep> aladoinsano: then in xfce4-session -> shutdown -> ShowHibernate
<aladoinsano> TheSheep, will have a look, thanks for the help with the swap partition by the way, i managed to fix that
<TheSheep> cool
<aladoinsano> and the button is back! thanks again!
<aladoinsano> TheSheep, well it seems like the battle is still not won, the hibernation didnt really work, it shut off alright and it seemed to hibernate, but when i re-started i came into the default desktop again..
<aladoinsano> at least the button is there, the hunt goes on..
<TheSheep> aladoinsano: can't really help you there, sorry
<nicofs> Can someone help me get my 3g working again? Using internal Huawei EM770W, listed as USB. appears in lsusb. communication with modem works, wvdial can send ATZ ok but aborts with "No Carrier!" where there definitively is one. tried two different sim cards, reinstalled OS - no change. please help.
#xubuntu 2011-12-05
<StormStrikes> My thought though was that if it were truly a kernel issue then I could boot to a livecd with an older kernel and the fan should stop running so much
<StormStrikes> However, that did  not pan out
<GridCube> StormStrikes, you could get the pangolin alphas too
<StormStrikes> So I tried the alpha release of ubuntu 12.04 and the fan still runs...
<GridCube> oh
<StormStrikes> though Im not sure if it makes a difference using a livecd or doing a full install
<holstein> i would try a live CD, or just a mainline kernel or something before upgrading like that
<StormStrikes> Im not entirely new to Linux, but Im not as experienced as some...and I certainly dont mess with the kernel usually....how would I try out the mainline kernel?
<holstein> the reason i do that is because its just a .deb.. its easy to undo/revert
<StormStrikes> I certainly do not want to use Ubuntu and its Unity...Ive had my fill of that and is why I use Xubuntu...
<holstein> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc4-oneiric/ for example
<ball> I preferred Xubuntu to Ubuntu even before the Unity thing, but having seen that I'm glad I use Xubuntu.
<StormStrikes> Yeah, I am exceptionally happy with Xubuntu and will stick with it..
<GridCube> :D
<holstein> did i miss someone suggesting *not* using xubuntu?
<StormStrikes> So I can just download that kernel and install it?  As simple as that?
<holstein> StormStrikes: you can download the .debs there, and install
<holstein> i usualy unhide grub
<StormStrikes> No holstein, I was just commenting I dont want to go back to unity...sorry for the confusion on that
<holstein> you can select the other kernel you are using now, and boot in to remove that one
<holstein> i miss nautilus... but im trying not to install it
<holstein> StormStrikes: i also like GridCube 's idea of just trying a daily LIVE iso for PP
<StormStrikes> Does Xubuntu have a daily live iso?  I didnt see one but could have missed it
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<holstein> that might be text alternate installer though...
<holstein> no.. i think its live
<GridCube> StormStrikes, http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/7460/downloads
<StormStrikes> Yeah, I downloaded the live 12.04, but when I installed it to a usb stick, it booted as ubuntu...
<StormStrikes> Im downloading it again though...now that the CD drive is working again I will burn it to that at boot from there...
<holstein> StormStrikes: its the same kernel either way... so for your tests, it doesnt matter
<StormStrikes> Okay, cool.
<StormStrikes> I dont really need the Nvidia graphics, but if I can get the fan to stop constantly running I will be a really happy camper...
<Willie-Tingha> hi ppl
<GridCube> :)
<Willie-Tingha> ne 1 here
<GridCube> ?
<Willie-Tingha> i need help
<GridCube> !ask Willie-Tingha
<GridCube> !ask | Willie-Tingha
<ubottu> Willie-Tingha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Willie-Tingha> I am using a wireless modem - I get 1 or 2 dropouts a day - how can I set the system to restart automatically - Xubuntu and Kubuntu instead of using the taskbar icon
<Willie-Tingha> sorry ubottu  - it is my first time here - be compassionate!!
<Willie-Tingha> :)
<GridCube> Willie-Tingha, :) ubottu is an irc bot
<Willie-Tingha> lol
<GridCube> Willie-Tingha, what do you mean by restart?
<Willie-Tingha> bots should be compassionate then!!
<Willie-Tingha> when I get the dropout I have to click on the taskbar icon and click the wireless icon to restart the connection - i would like this to be automatic
<GridCube> he didnt went HAL9000 on you yet  :P
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> it should be automatic
<GridCube> mine is
<Willie-Tingha> i thought it should be - but mine just hangs until i restart the connection manually
<Willie-Tingha> did you know that Arthur C Clark chose the initials HAL because they are the letters before IBM??
<GridCube> hmmm
<ball> Willie-Tingha: Clarke denies that, though he probably does so with a wink.
<Willie-Tingha> he was too clever not to do that
<ball> Willie-Tingha: I think Clarke was embarrassed by that a little.
<Willie-Tingha> I will go off and check everything again and see if I can fix the problem - thanks for the chat - maybe I shall return again
<Willie-Tingha> bye
<joe``> i deleted the task manager from the xfce panel and was wondering how to keep the notification area, date, and workspace switcher positioned all the way to the right
<krispaul> Hello
<krispaul> In ubuntu the fn volume keys works, but not in xubuntu, how i can debug/fix this issue?
<krispaul> I confess i never had and issue like this in the past, so please be patience with me.. i dont know where start to look for touchpad hw, if pci? if usb?..
<holstein> krispaul: there are probably some packages that main ubunt uuses that xubntu is not using
<krispaul> for example..
<CiPi> Type xev in terminal and see if is returning something.
<CiPi> It may be the default behavior...
<CiPi> If is returning something, see this and change the behavior of the keys. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<krispaul> it is, okay let see
<CiPi> Bro, I`m gettong out, is 5 in the morning in my country. :)
<CiPi> Hope that you have some luck with that.
<krispaul> btw why apple, my laptop is samsung..
<krispaul> ?
<krispaul> ah ok, i do must change  behavior, just an example :)
<CiPi> Yes. :)
<CiPi> Good luck.
<lhasa> any ideas why thunar would have no icons when opened w/ gksudo ? there's no error message (in the console at least)
<dethos> Hello, can anyone tell if there is any graphical to edit xfce aplication menu?
<dethos> 'graphical tool
<lhasa> there is, it's called alacarte but ... it has an absolutely obscene number of dependencies
<lhasa> i had the bright idea once to use it to edit my menu and then remove it, it was rather ugly :P
<dethos> err.. ok thank you, needed to edit the menu but i thought i would a simple tool!
<dethos> if it has that many dependencies, i think i can live with the menu just the way it is!
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends    command to run in terminal
<Unit193> But, what version of Xubuntu?
<dethos> 11.10
<Unit193> Great, go for it
<dethos> ok ty for the help!
<lhasa> thanks, i'll remember that for next time :D
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. need your help guys very much
<ruslan_osmanov> can´t find Russian keyboard layout in xubuntu
<ruslan_osmanov> anybody?
<ruslan_osmanov> there are some layouts missing in comparison with gnome
<TVasEyes> hi
<TVasEyes> in the systray mixer volume control, I like to change
<TVasEyes> the gmusicbrowser app to parole, how to?
<Sysi> TVasEyes: I think it should be there just by it being used.. you may need to relogin, or it just doesn't work
<Sysi> (it's indicator btw)
<TVasEyes> Sysi, thanks for the reply, everything works fine,
<TVasEyes> I simply want to replace the default gmusicbrowser with parole,
<TVasEyes> cannot find any config files.
<Sysi> it might be possible with pavucontrol
<TVasEyes> Sysi, pavucontrol?
<Sysi> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<TVasEyes> ah, thanks, Iĺl look into this.
<ncrecords> hello. quick question: is there a way to install MintMenu on XUbuntu 11.10?
<ncrecords> googling gave no answers - I hope you can help me. or just tell me to stop seqarching if that is impossible to do
<ncrecords> hello? sorry for being annoying, but... em.. is anybody here?
<incorrect> how can i disable xscreensaver?
<baizon> in the settings
<baizon> i think display
<baizon> submenu
<Sysi> screensaver settings
<right> xubuntu 12.04  install err!!
<dpyro> hey all, how the heck can I swap my escape and caps lock keys
<dpyro> i could do it under gnome but am lost here
<TheSheep> dpyro: I would look at xmodmap
<dpyro> tried it
<dpyro> bugs out
<dpyro> googled it
<dpyro> other people had trouble with the caps lock key
<dpyro> i'm looking for a gui solution, hopefully
<TheSheep> I just turned my caps lock into a compose key with an xkb option
 * dpyro vims
<TheSheep> with dpkg-reconfigure console
<dpyro> hell i even have them swapped on my windows desktop
<TheSheep> just use ctrl+[
<dpyro> two keys? blasphemy!
<TheSheep> I think that messing with xmodmap and caps lock is a little more complicated, because it has a state
<TheSheep> but it's doable
<dpyro> the only problem with xmodmap is that it doesn't detect my keyboard properly
<dpyro> i've tried all the PC/US* layouts and none of them are right, just less wrong
<TheSheep> um, I'm pretty sure keyboard detection is not involved
<TheSheep> you just remap them
<ineedhelp> hi
<Error404NotFound> funny: i was listening to music on laptop speakers for a while, now when i plug in headphones, volume goes unmute with absolutely no way, not in my knowledge, to unmute it. I have tried killing pulseaudio.
<ineedhelp> Something happend that broken my sound. If I try to play an mp3 file in gmusicbrowser it says that I am missing gstreamer plugin.
<ineedhelp> using xubuntu 11.10
<ineedhelp> how do I start gstreamer server??
<Sysi> ineedhelp: you need dome gstreamer plugin, search for them in synaptic or software center
<Sysi> or you can install xubuntu-restricted-extras and get all nice badly licensed blobs
<ineedhelp> Sysi: I don't even have sound on youtube, if I try to up or down volume it does nothing in tray (speaker is always on "full" volume)
<ineedhelp> maybe remove something in my home directory? any configuration?
<ineedhelp> sound was working without xubuntu-restriced-extras
<Sysi> try pulseaudio -k
<ineedhelp> so after pulseaudio -k I don't get error that I am missing plugin
<ineedhelp> but still no sound
<ineedhelp> speaker still shows full volume in tray
<Sysi> relogin/reboot
<ineedhelp> okay. brb
<ineedhelp> nope, didn't help. gstreamer error have got back
<ineedhelp> still no sound
<ineedhelp> http://pastebin.com/gepCn09c gmusicbrowser error
<ineedhelp> okay, installing gstreamer0.10-lame seems to solved gstreamer error
<ineedhelp> but still no sound
<oobiloz> ineedhelp.. is that hte only one without sound?
<oobiloz> does it work when ur speakers are on
<oobiloz> and
<oobiloz> when u go to alsamixer, is the speaker down to zero?
<carloss> i have a big problem with xubuntu where windows that gain focus automatically jump to the existing workspace.  rather than staying where they are
<carloss> this gets real annoying.  anyone know how to fix?
<oobiloz> click on the workspace icon on the upper right hand corner
<oobiloz> i think
<oobiloz> u can change it
<oobiloz> and then choose one workspace
<oobiloz> can't remembe very well but on that portion where it shows u... near hte time
<carloss> all i see are workspace settings for adding more workspaces
<carloss> now how to disable windows from jumping to different workspaces on their own
<carloss> not*
<oobiloz> eh
<oobiloz> isn't there an option
<oobiloz> wehre u can pick a number.. one workspace
<oobiloz> u don't disable it as such
<oobiloz> ok
<oobiloz> did u go to settings
<oobiloz> and workspaces?
<oobiloz> go to settings, workspaces. number of workspaces switch to one (if htat's what u want to happen)
<CaptainKnots> am I able to dd a xubuntu 11.10 iso to a flash drive in another distro  to get a working installer flash drive?
<Sysi> nope, you ened to use unetbootin
<CaptainKnots> unetbootin sucks on suse
<Sysi> carloss: see window manager settings
<carloss> Sysi: i looked in there
<Sysi> there's tap for that, second tab IIRC
<carloss> there's a focus tab that i edited earlier that didn't seem to do the trick
<carloss> "auto give focus to newly created windows"
<carloss> it's still doing the same thing.  unless i need to log out and log in for it to apply
<Sysi> it's not that option
<carloss> hrmm
<carloss> which one, then?
<Sysi> it's in focus-tab
<carloss> i'm there
<carloss> what option?
<Sysi> I'm not on xfce ATM, I just remember it's obvious
<carloss> hrmm
<carloss> okay
<unco> ?
<unco> a
<carloss> Sysi: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7156802/Selection_001.png
<carloss> maybe that helps
<unco> hey
<unco> me
 * unco aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<oobiloz> the workspace setting didnt' work eh?
<carloss> nope
<oobiloz> O.O
<Sysi> carloss: that is not "window manager tweaks"
<oobiloz> that sux, sorry
<carloss> ahhh, Sysi
<carloss> Sysi: "Activate focus stealing prevention"
<carloss> Sysi: never mind
<carloss> i found it
<carloss> xubuntu is now perfect
<Sysi> it's not that
<carloss> "When a window raises itself..."
<carloss> Do Nothing
<Sysi> for example
<carloss> works!
<carloss> thanks, Sysi
<baizon> hi guys, i have a problem with ccc and 2 displays
<baizon> it doesnt work at all
<baizon> when i try to change the settings ccc closes and the change isnt applyd
<baizon> any advices? catalyst is 11.11
<TheSheep> what is ccc?
<baizon> amdccc
<baizon> wasnt it catalys command center? :D
<baizon> no sorry its catalyst control center :D
<TheSheep> I have no idea what that is, I'm pretty sure it's not a part of xubuntu
<baizon> its the amd software tool to configure graphics
<TheSheep> I guess you need to report a bug to amd %)
<baizon> come on no help at all? :P
<TheSheep> try running it from terminal and see if it prints anything
<baizon> got new laptop and opensource drivers arent working very well
<baizon> trying the closed source
<TheSheep> closed source is hard to help with
<TheSheep> you can't just check what's wrong with it easily
<baizon> damn
<baizon> i know
<TheSheep> you have to hope that it shows some useful message somewhere that suggests what might be wrong
<TheSheep> or that you find a workaround described on some forums
<baizon> yeah searching right now
<baizon> ok reboot time
<baizon> thx
<crazymutex> hey guys
<crazymutex> since when does root need a mount point to be in fstab to be able to mount it?
<crazymutex> to mount a fs on it
<crazymutex> I get "cant find /foo/bar in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" error thou I ran mount with sudo
<charlie-tca> It doesn't, but it does need a directory/folder to mount to. fstab generally provides the folder
<crazymutex> well, isnt root supposed to be able to mount anything anywhere, regardless of fstab entries
<charlie-tca>  /etc/mtab is the list of all mount points, so if it did not mount, it will be missing there.
<charlie-tca> yes, if there is an existing folder to use as the mount point
<crazymutex> the folder exists
<charlie-tca> I mount about 10 folders here that are not in /etc/fstab.
<crazymutex> it's a crptoloop
<crazymutex> it seems it gives me that error because I typed a wrong password
<crazymutex> this is misleading
<baizon> ok im back
<baizon> so now i know the problem... aticonfig and xrandr is it
<baizon> how can i disable xrandr?
<cyocum> Hi, I just got a new XPS L702X laptop with a geforce 550M...it does seem to work and I tried installing the newest nvidia drivers (no joy either)...anyone have an experiences with this?
<cyocum> I mean it "doesn't seem to work"
<baizon> anybody a idea how to fix this problem? -> "--dtop and --desktop-setup, are not supported when RandR 1.2 is enabled!"
<theuns> i installed xbuntu  11.10  on old desktop, and when it starts it get stuck at 'checking battery', is there a way for it not to check the battery?
<theuns> I have to startup in recovery mode in grub then choose normal boot then it boot up
<TheSheep> I think it gets stuck a little bit later, the battery message is just the last message it displayed
<TheSheep> you can try using some boot parameters
<theuns> true, this can also be
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> see the boot options link in there
<theuns> ok, thanks, i will have a look
<TheSheep> theuns: you want the 'common kernel options' section
<theuns> ok, thanks
<theuns> But which one? is the big question
<dpyro> Anyone know how I can swap Esc and Caps Lock?
<TVasEyes> -dpyro, from memory, via definitions in ~/.Xresources or ~/.Xdefaults.
<teknoduke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11496810 <-- any help¿
<baizon> teknoduke: any addons?
<baizon> or plugins?
<Sysi> try disabling all plugins and them re-enabling them one at a time
<teknoduke> baizon ad block, echofon
<baizon> try what Sysi wrote
<baizon> when ff works again
<baizon> try to remove the addons
<teknoduke> oks
<baizon> or reset your settings
<baizon> if that doesnt help
<teknoduke> nice i found the problematic addon was Cuevana player
<teknoduke> thanks baizon
<baizon> nice
<baizon> np teknoduke
<TVasEyes> dpyro, actually xmodmap.  http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix3/upt/ch06_01.htm
<baizon> is there a way to disable xrandr so i can use aticonfig?
<atruno> and i make the heigth of  the drop down xubuntu menu entries to be larger like in gnome ?
<jeffs13> anyone available to help answer a technical question?
<atruno> not that big but bigger.  i have to strain my eyes
<TheSheep> atruno: you can use larger icons
<TheSheep> jeffs13: depends on the question, you just have to ask
<baizon> jeffs13: just ask
<jeffs13> I am setting up a bit of a home server, and was attempting to use xubuntu to do so, and this is my first attempt at using ubuntu or xubuntu with multiple internal hard drives
<jeffs13> and I'm having a problem with it constantly shifting device names, and can't make heads or tails of some of the udev / related info out there
<jeffs13> i.e. sda becomes sdc becomes sdb depending on each boot...
<TheSheep> jeffs13: use uuids
<jeffs13> uuids in udev rules, or is there an easier/better way to do this
<TheSheep> jeffs13: you can just use uuids in fstab directly
<TheSheep> actually ubuntu does that by default
<GridCube> uuids are cool if you don't ever partition your drives
<TheSheep> you can also use /dev/disk/by-uuid/ or by-label
<jeffs13> the problem is that nothing at all is happening to any drive except the boot one by default, they dont even appear in fstab
<TheSheep> they won't appear in fstab by themselves
<GridCube> jeffs13, what does gparted says?
<TheSheep> you have to add them yourself, like this:  UUID=a39ff4bb-f257-4008-8b2b-a1e027782590 /home ext4 defaults 0 0
<jeffs13> ok, I'll try adding
<jeffs13> gparted or other managers do show them, and I can mount manually there
<GridCube> you can get its /dev/sd[NUMBER] there and use it on fstab too
<jeffs13> ok
<jeffs13> I'll try that, thanks a bunch
<dpyro> TVasEyes: i tried xmodmap
<dpyro> it bugs out with "keysym Caps_Lock"
<dpyro> i tired xkeycap
<dpyro> can't detect the right keyboard in the first place
<TVasEyes> dpyro, is your keyboard usb or ps/2, do you use xorg.conf or is keyboard detected?
<dpyro> vmware w/ win7 host (usb logitech keyboard), xubuntu 11.10 guest
<dpyro> it's detected fine in xfce itself
<dpyro> and the keyboard settings manager module gets along with it too
<GridCube> dpyro, whats your problem?
<dpyro> GridCube: I'm trying to swap caps lock and escape
<GridCube> :o
<GridCube> no idea
<GridCube> dpyro, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/31/changing-the-system-keyboard-mapping-on-ubuntu-dvorak-vs-qwerty/
<dpyro> GridCube: but that's between layouts
<dpyro> i want to swap two specific keys
<GridCube> dpyro, http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_make_a_keymap
<GridCube> the only reason i've ever heard anyone swaping escape is for vim
<dpyro> well yes that's why
<dpyro> also GridCube that doesn't help either
<GridCube> http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_map_keys_in_vim
<dpyro> i don't want to map it in vim
<dpyro> i want to map it system-wide
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> okay
<GridCube> dpyro, http://people.uleth.ca/~daniel.odonnell/Blog/custom-keyboard-in-linuxx11
<dpyro> looks like that may work
<dpyro> i was hoping for something along the lines of ~/.Xmodmap
<GridCube> :D \o/
<dpyro> but everything I copy-pasta gets syntax errored
<GridCube> dpyro, http://www.in-ulm.de/~mascheck/X11/xmodmap.html
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> sorry I don't know
<GridCube> :D I'm just a librarian
<dpyro> thanks for the help though, you got me going in the right direction :)
<GridCube> :D success then!
#xubuntu 2011-12-06
<atruno-> changing the icon size does not change the size of the program drop down display which is thin and strains my eyes with tiny icons despite the size of any other icons i set to on desktop or in filemanager.
<atruno-> when i click on the mouse in the absolute upper left hand corner the menu that drop down each entry is very small.
<haywire17> Anyone know how to force a monitor resolution above 1024x768 in Xfce 4.8?
<ako_> I have some problems with bluebird theme, can anyone help me please?
<xubuntu926> hi all!
<xubuntu926> any opinion whether this is better than ubuntu?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xubuntu926> ok thansks, sorry
 * GridCube opinion  is "yes"
<xubuntu926> hahaha thanks
<GridCube> now go to #ubuntu and ask if its better to anyother thing :P
<ako_> :(
<Pici> and I'll give the same answer there.
<ako_> hello
<xubuntu926> so it really is personal preference? theres no big upside?
<Pici> Its just a different user interface.
<Unit193> If you like, Unity, then Ubuntu is [better[, if you like Xfce, then Xubuntu is [better[
<xubuntu926> well i hate unity so I think I'll give xubuntu a try
<xubuntu926> thanks a bunch man
<Unit193> There are still more options than Xubuntu too
<doc|home> hey, anyone had their sound mysteriously stop working recently?
<TheSheep> unmute it
<doc|home> it's not that
<doc|home> hmmm, after unplugging and plugging back in my sound card I get "usb_set_interface failed"
<xubuntu260> ha.llo
<cYmen> I tried installing xubuntu on an eee pc yesterday and installation went fine but afterwards I couldn't get wireless to work anymore it said "device not managed" does anybody know what that means?
<_Pete_> cYmen: check if the wlan interface has configured already in /etc/network/interfaces
<_Pete_> if it is, I gues nwdamager doesnt handle it anymore
<cYmen> _Pete_: I'll check, thanks.
<ako_> I have some problems with bluebird theme, can anyone help me please?
<Sysi> ask a question and see if someone knows
<ako_> When I change the theme from Greybird to Bluebird, the controls become ugly, as if there is a problem like missing a library or something
<ako_> how can I find out what is wrong?
<ako_> I am using 11.10
<Sysi> on all apps?
<ako_> no
<ako_> (I think) only those coming from gnome
<ako_> like Evince
<Sysi> then that's because bluebird lacks gtk3-part which some apps use
<ako_> Can it be fixed?
<Sysi> sudo cp -r /usr/share/themes/greybird/gtk-3.0 /usr/share/themes/Bluebird/
<Sysi> check paths with pressing tab for autocompletion
<ako_> Sysi: Thanks, that fixed it! :)
<Sysi> now they look like greybird, should be a lot better anyway
<CaptainKnots> how do I disable tap to click on a touchpad in 11.10?
<xubuntu465> any opinions between abiword and libreoffice?
<xubuntu465> as in does abiword cut it?
<knome> depends what you are trying to achieve
<knome> abiword is good for basic word processing and a bit more too.
<xubuntu465> sweet, thats exactly what I wanted to know, thanks
<knome> np
<xubuntu465> so are you a xubuntu user? You like it?
<CaptainKnots> I use xubuntu on my netbook
<Sysi> CaptainKnots: synclient TapButton1=0
<Sysi> put that to autostart if you want
<CaptainKnots> Sysi: thanks
<CaptainKnots> Sysi: how do I add that to startup?
<CaptainKnots> autostart*
<Sysi> settings -> sessions and startup
<CaptainKnots> brb
<echoJONES> @find espn
<Pici> echoJONES: Can we help you with something?
<toluy> всем привет, а тут вообще русские сидят?
<Sysi> !ru | toluy
<ubottu> toluy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<toluy> ))) thanks
<toluy> !ru | toluy
<ubottu> toluy, please see my private message
<SirShmoopy> hello, i just switched to xubuntu from ubuntu and ran into an annoyance. every few minutes my volume level resets- there is a click as the speakers spike, and the sound is set to max regardless of previous state
<SirShmoopy> i have my stereo hooked up to the main out on the mobo, running 11.10 with a fresh install, and so far the sound reset itself three times typing this
<incorrect> how can i edit what gets started up by the 'launch gnome services on startup'?
<incorrect> hi, i was messing around and i've broken the nm-applet appearing in the indicator, it now appears in the notification app
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys, i have 2 panels on the bottom.. when i maximize windows, i'd like for them to reach the top of the "top" bottom panel.. currently they're reaching the top of the "bottom" bottom panel, so a part is obscured by the other panel.. is there a way to fix that?
<ruslan_osmanov> is there a way to downgrade from gedit 3 to gedit 2?
<ruslan_osmanov> hi
<w30> what search term do I put in synaptic to find /dev/video0 and v4l devices?
<xubuntu357> hey, guys!
<urthmover> xfce4-terminal How can I make the links clickable?  right now I can right-click a link and select Open Link.....but I'd like to click it from the terminal window.....How can I accomplish this?
<Myrtti> try pressing ctrl at the same time
<urthmover> Myrtti: hmm nope doesn't work
<urthmover> Myrtti: was worth a try though
<Sysi> middleclick works
<urthmover> Sysi:  yep that works...
<urthmover> Sysi: ok I guess I'll remember how to do that .... would be nice to figure out how to configure the left click though
<Sysi> too bad it's same for xorg quickpaste..
<urthmover> ah
<Velophile> Hi all...anyone know if the all the indicator applets are supposed to work in xfce4's indicator plugin? specifically the power and network ones
<CiPi> Velophile, sudo apt-get install indicator-multiload
<CiPi> I don`t know if all, but this is the best one I find...
<Velophile> Thanks, that'll show traffic and system load, the one I'm after is a replacement for Wicd or Network-Manager, it's called indicator-network and uses connman under the hood
<Crash_O-D> Anyone know what resources are needed for reg ubuntu?
<Pici> Crash_O-D: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Crash_O-D> Thanks pici
<Pici> np
<Crash_O-D> I just installed xubuntu and got error in grub no such device entering rescue mode
<Crash_O-D> I am installing it on a second drive in my laptop
<carloss> i have a webserver running on my xubuntu box.  my phone is on the same network and i'd like for my phone's browser to hit that web service.  how do i do this?
<Unit193> Your phone is on WiFi I'd assume? If so, type in the IP of the computer. What browser on the phone?
<carloss> xscope
<carloss> Unit193:
<carloss> i'm having no luck
<Unit193> I take it you got the correct IP? Type ifconfig   at a terminal to confirm
<carloss> inet addr: is the one i want, right?
<carloss> or bcast?
<Unit193> inet
<Unit193> Did you try with another computer?
<carloss> no luck, Unit193
<carloss> "web page not available"
<crazymutex> are you able to connect to the web server from the server itself?
<carloss> ya, crazymutex
<carloss> firewall related?
<crazymutex> that's a start
<crazymutex> you're sure the phone is on the same network as the server?
<carloss> yup
<carloss> i've tried from another laptop on my network, also
<crazymutex> and?
<carloss> same thing
<carloss> just spins
<carloss> dns related?
<crazymutex> you got a firewall
<crazymutex> on server
<carloss> crazymutex: my firewall settings are weird.  they say i can enable certain applications to pass through firewall onto my machine
<crazymutex> or your web server doesn't listen on INET for some reason (weird config?)
<crazymutex> what
<crazymutex> are you using the IP of the server to connect to it?
<carloss> ya
<crazymutex> why do you mention dns?
<carloss> never mind i guess
<crazymutex> firewall where? on the xubuntu box?
<carloss> oh, i was looking at firewall for my router
<carloss> there's two that i need to worry about?
<hacker11> Hi guys
<hacker11> Is this the official Xubuntu channel?
<Myrtti> yup
<hacker11> Nice
<hacker11> Just started using it and I'm really enjoying it
<Myrtti> great \o/
<Crash_O-D> Lol i would try and enjoy it if dang grub error. Trying to install again. On 2nd hdd in laptop. Since windows on first drive
<hacker11> I was getting errors with Ubuntu and Kubuntu but Xubuntu seems fine so far
<carloss> crazymutex: yup.  had to enable incoming traffic from xubuntu
<Crash_O-D> I had ubuntu working but need lighter resource version why trying xubuntu
<carloss> thanks!
<hacker11> Yeah ubuntu is pretty intensive, but it should be better for my now that I have a new Bulldozer.
<teknoduke> hi o/
<hacker11> Hi
<GridCube> hi
<Crash_O-D> I keep getting into grub rescue saying error no such device
<GridCube> did you moved your sata ports?
<Crash_O-D> No
<GridCube> mmhm
<Crash_O-D> if I can I get into windows backup windows in just install on that drives
<hacker11> Hmm
<Crash_O-D> anyone know how to get back into the windows bootloader?
<TheSheep> fdisk /mbr
<Crash_O-D> under the grub rescue?
<GridCube> no
<TheSheep> no, under window
<TheSheep> s
<GridCube> using your windows installation disk
<Crash_O-D> I cannot get into windows because of the grub recovery mode
<Crash_O-D> that oughta be fun to find a windows disk
<Crash_O-D> Thanks though
<hacker11> Do developers ever come on this channel?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> as a matter of fact most of them are here now
<GridCube> well not "here" they might be iddle
<GridCube> :P
<Crash_O-D> I'm using windows 764 bit and I'm under the command prompt on the cd and fdisk not recognized
<GridCube> you need to use the recovery option at the boot
<Crash_O-D> bootrec /fixmbr to fix it. and since windows boot record had ubuntu list and I just clicked on that any booted into xubuntu
<GridCube> :)
<Crash_O-D> Thank you google
<Crash_O-D> Thanks for help with windows and mbr helped me to figure what to do
<GridCube> :)
<Crash_O-D> has anybody had experience with enlightment? I heard it uses less resource is then x f c e
<Crash_O-D> sorry I'm using irc on my phone
<Crash_O-D> Why in xfce it does not need proprietary drivers when needed them in ubuntu
<crazymutex> fluxbox !!!
<Crash_O-D> Fluxbox? Is why i dont need special drivers
<GridCube> Crash_O-D, xfce doesnt use fancy graphic stuff, so it can be handled with standard drivers
<DoverOs> 4D drivers
<Crash_O-D> will it still be able to do dual monitor? because I haven't hdmi out port.
<Crash_O-D> I have hdmi out
<DoverOs> i don't see why it wouldn't
<DoverOs> don't take my word for it : D
<DoverOs> u could just configure it in gfx or something
<Crash_O-D> is there a way to make it when I hit delete a file that it confirms I want to delete
<DoverOs> Crash_O-D: get kde : p or something
<Crash_O-D> Thanks, but need low resources
<DoverOs> use your trashcan
#xubuntu 2011-12-07
<gry> Do I need libbonobo2-0 in Xubuntu?
<crazymutex> hello
<crazymutex> what is the system in *ubuntu that allows removable disks to be automatically mounted when they're inserted, without any entry for them in fstab?
<crazymutex> also with the correct user perms
<crazymutex> is there some kind of setuid daemon somewhere?
<_Pete_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<crazymutex> I'll take a look
<crazymutex> it also works for cd/dvd/... media I think, not just USB drives
<crazymutex> they say to use gconf-editor to configure automouting
<_Pete_> maybe then what you look is hal ?
<crazymutex> though, isn't that for gnome?
<_Pete_> apt-cache show hal|less
<crazymutex>  hald-addon-storage ?
<_Pete_> Description-en: Hardware Abstraction Layer
<crazymutex> must be it
<_Pete_> or udev
<_Pete_> or combination of those :)
<crazymutex> erm. Whenever I try to select a package fo installation in Synaptic, it gives a warning that it's not authentified. kezako?
<crazymutex> I'm on 10.10
<crazymutex> same with apt
<ubuntu__> hi, I'm installing 11.10 xubuntu as a second OS (other is win7). How to I choose  "device for boot loader installation"?
<holstein> ubuntu_: if you have only one hard drive, you choose it
<holstein> the windows bootloader will only boot windows, so if you want to dual boot, you can install the one most linux distros use by default which is grub, and grub will boot most os's... ubuntu, windows...
<TheSheep> holstein: that's not strictly true
<holstein> yeah?
<TheSheep> holstein: windows bootloader does have some very limited support for other operating systems
<holstein> well, the windows loader will add ubuntu in a wubi install
<TheSheep> holstein: but I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole
<holstein> it will support other windows OS's
<ubuntu_> it goes without saying! ;)
<holstein> i have not experienced it picking up any linux OS i have thrown at it
<TheSheep> holstein: it doesn't pick it up automagically, you have to configure it manually
<holstein> but, i have not had grub fail to automatically add any linux OS
<TheSheep> holstein: in a text file
<holstein> TheSheep: would you like to share that file with ubuntu_ ?
<holstein> i see no real down sides to using GRUB... if you know how to restore the MBR from a windows disc, and get back to where you are now
<holstein> i suppose i should not say 'the windows bootloader will only..'
<holstein> i should say "it will only automatically pickup windows"
<TheSheep> I don't know the details, I suppose you can find them in windows documentation
<holstein> http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/908148-adding-ubuntu-1004-to-windows-7-bootloader/
<holstein> ^ is stating what i was understanding... that it was an ext* issue, and the windows bootloader *cant* do it
<holstein> im sure there is a way, though i think the ideal way is to just migrate to GRUB
<holstein> this looks interesting http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<crazymutex> erm.
<FiReSTaRT> Just wanted to leave the solution to my "windows not snapping to the top of the bottom panels" problem: In workspace properties, I set the lower margin to the total thickness of the 2 panels
<craigbass1976> I'm having trouble with libreoffice and xubuntu 10.04.  I'm not sure how to describe it, other than things go wonky when I resize windows.  They get a jittery look to them (the edges) and the difference (the new part of the window now that it's bigger) doesnt' show anything in it.  Inside of where the previous boundaries were is unchanged.
<charlie-tca> try doing a minimize and maximize again
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca, no go.  Do you get what I mean though?
<charlie-tca> yes, and sometimes minimize and maximize the window makes it work
<charlie-tca> I thought Xubuntu 10.04 used OpenOffice, though
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca, it does, by default.
<charlie-tca> If you added LibreOffice to it, you might have problems that can not be fixed, then.
<craigbass1976> I think it's probably xubuntu specific.  Regular ubuntu lucid boxes I use to have any trouble
<craigbass1976> don't have, not to have..
<charlie-tca> I suspect it is LibreOffice specific, myself
<Guest19181> Im use to notepad++ what a good alternate?
<Paimun> gedit is nice
<GridCube> geany
<knome> GridCube, geany isn't really feature-paired with notepad++ :P
<GridCube> well its like the best option
<Crash-OD> Gedit already installed or meed download?
<knome> don't know. gedit is a good replacement
<GridCube> needs
<knome> Crash-OD, you need to install
<Crash-OD> Software center not showing it
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gedit
<Crash-OD> thanks so much
<Paimun> I'm having an issue with the installation of nfs-common right now
<Paimun> it installs fine but then it tries to set up rpcbind and falls flat on its face, like so http://paste.ubuntu.com/763064/
<Paimun> i'm on an 11.10 live usb if that makes a difference
<Crash-OD> I opened in gedit the sources.list via file open. but will not let me save the list
<GridCube> its it yours?
<GridCube> i mean y
<GridCube> do you have ownership?
<Crash-OD> I'm the only user on this box
<GridCube> actually
<GridCube> nope, you are you and root
<Crash-OD> well true
<GridCube> if the file is owned by root you need to gksu gedit
<Crash-OD> thank you
<GridCube> :)
<Crash-OD> seems when I go in the software center and trying add 2 sources.list it does not seem to get it right in cause issues some finding out that I have to manually edit the sources.list
<GridCube> software-center su... its not good, use synaptic
<Paimun> or just aptitude
<Paimun> that's the easiest thing to do
<GridCube> or apt-get :P
<Paimun> I've started using aptitude now because it's nice enough to clean up packages I don't need anymore for me
<GridCube> now really i havent been able to use the sc since like i've installed oneiric, it just doesnt work
<GridCube> and in every test i do to try to replicate its behaviour in other machines just fails and the sc just opens XD
<Paimun> the software center works for me but it's amazingly slow
<Paimun> sometimes I do some window shopping in it but I never really use it for serious installing
<SpiKe_Spiegel> same situation for me, I rarely use the SC
<SpiKe_Spiegel> I prefer Synaptic or apt-get command lines
<Crash-OD> I'm trying to use virtualbox to have windows f l p it asks for me to hit control alt delete an end up kicking me out of linux
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> use the super key
<Crash-OD> laugh out loud, are username and password I set up during install is not working lol
<Crash-OD> for the windows
<Crash-OD> thank goodness for the administrator account
<freemason1977> got a bit of a odd happenings here,  my main desktop disappears on startup and i am greeted with a different blue desktop
<TheSheep> freemason1977: did you install nautilus?
<freemason1977> no
<TheSheep> is it installed?
<freemason1977> although nautilus is installed
<TheSheep> just uninstall it
<TheSheep> some upgrade must have pulled it in
<freemason1977> brb
<TVasEyes> is it ok to remove the 'colord' package (and associated icc profiles) w/out ill-effects?  I don't have a colour printer or do any image manipulation.
<TheSheep> !info colord
<ubottu> colord (source: colord): system service to manage device colour profiles -- system daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.12-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 97 kB, installed size 480 kB
<TheSheep> I guess you can
<TVasEyes> TheSheep, thanks.
<jonathan_> Hello, I  am having a problem with getting my Broadcom wireless to work, anyone able to help?
<holstein> jonathan_: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> i installed firmware-b43-installer for my few broadcom devices, and all seems well
<jonathan_> thanks for the link, I will try it. I have installed the driver you mentioned but no luck. The driver is showing as enabled but the wireless option is greyed out
<holstein> jonathan_: make sure its not a hardware switch thing
<jonathan_> it's not that
<holstein> double check there and in the bios
<holstein> jonathan_: not because im saying you are not smart... but double check anyway
<Sysi> what broadcom chip/laptop?
<Sysi> you need to reboot after installing driver ofc
<jonathan_> dell 1520, broadcom 4311
<jonathan_> its not showing under sudo lsmod
<jonathan_> I did some command that showed it was blacklisted but the code to solve that didn't work
<eugenio> buona sera
<eugenio> c'è un italiano?
<eugenio> non so come funziona
<Myrtti> !it | eugenio
<ubottu> eugenio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<eugenio> ha scusa ma! devo uscire e poi rientrane nel canale #ubuntu-it   ??????
<GridCube> eugenio, si
<jonathan_> hi simple question, how do I disable the double-tap on my laptop mousepad?
<holstein> jonathan_: you want single-click? or you want touchpad taps turned off?
<jonathan_> I'd like to stop tapping it activating links, it's really annoying
<jonathan_> in other words I just want to click with the buttons
<holstein> i would check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469754
<totesmuhgoats> hi guys
<totesmuhgoats> is there a way in thunar to specify alternate credentials when connecting to a samba share?
<jonathan_> thanks for the link. Now my left and right button functions are reversed :(
<holstein> jonathan_: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5939
<holstein> "touchpad taps" is what im searching for
<totesmuhgoats> nvm
<Crash_O-D> My synaptics touchpad does clicking and i need to disable that. how can i? I tried settings mouse. But shows it as a standerd ps/2 mouse
<holstein> Crash_O-D: see if http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5939 workds
<holstein> works*
<Crash_O-D> Thanks
<atruno> can you setup xfce in xubuntu so when you copy over a samba network it merges with the directories and does not overwrite the same files ?
<holstein> you could have ssh running and use something that would do that... rsync?
<holstein> something that just writes the differences
#xubuntu 2011-12-08
<totesmuhgoats> I originally had an ubuntu 11.10 install, I removed some packaged and installed xubuntu-desktop. I am wondering, on a normal xubuntu install, does thunar support mounting network shares?
<totesmuhgoats> out of the box i mean
<holstein> totesmuhgoats: i like gigolo
<totesmuhgoats> holstein: i am gonna assume that's a package, but taken out of context that would look very different
<holstein> totesmuhgoats: you can assume its relevant to your query :)
<totesmuhgoats> holstein: well I was asking the question just so i would know whether it is supposed to work and i broke something with my fidgetting or whether it doesn't support it out of the box
<holstein> totesmuhgoats: im not sure... i dont see the connect to server im used to from nautilus
<holstein> i found gigolo, and i stopped looking
<holstein> i see 'open location' in there
<Crash_O-D> how do I disable everything being stuck to the top bar. say I open the properties for mouse I can't move the window or anything. I cannot maximize minimize thoughs icons are gone
<totesmuhgoats> yea i have open location, it just brings up a text box
<totesmuhgoats> i ask because when i hadn't yet uninstalled the unity stuff there actually a network location thing listed in the left hand column
<Crash_O-D> before this issue happened I did a git command 4 gpointing device settings rebooted and then have this issue
<holstein> totesmuhgoats: maybe in nautilus
<totesmuhgoats> holstein: in nautilus and in thunar
<holstein> mabye a plugin?
<holstein> totesmuhgoats: i dont have that
<totesmuhgoats> well the gvfs stuff was probably installed and i think nautilus and thunar share their "places" list
<totesmuhgoats> but thanks for the info
<totesmuhgoats> I have to get going for the moment, talk to you guys later
<Crash_O-D> any help would be greatly appreciate it
<Crash_O-D> why would my apps be stuck in 1 position not able to freely move?
<Crash_O-D> I tried google ing it but no luck
<Crash_O-D> How do i get xfwm4 to start always. I run it manuel and fixes issue
<holstein> Crash_O-D: you can add that in the settings...
<Crash_O-D> Setting?
<holstein> menu - settings -settings manger- session and starup
<Crash_O-D> Thanks
<stray_> Anyone help me with Ubuntu One?
<holstein> stray_: feel free to ask... if anyone can answer, they will :)
<stray_> Well, I try to log in, and I get an error message saying "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist"
<Crash_O-D> what is the easiest way to have it on time o
<Crash_O-D> what is the easiest way to have it auto mount a drive that is not the drive loading the xubuntu
<holstein> Crash_O-D: i add them to /etc/fstab ...you can check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Crash_O-D> Thanks. My storage drive is my windows hdd
<holstein> i say, as long as you know how to go in from a live CD and edit the /etc/fstab then you cant do too much damage :)
<Crash_O-D> Thanks i found ntfs thing auto mounts thanks though
<holstein> yup... its all there :)
<ecotrump> I've lost the transparency options for my xubuntu panels and screenlets. Does anyone have any ideas for what might have happened? It happened just after I logged into a xfce session and then tried to get a xubuntu session running again.
<ecotrump> I've lost the transparency options for my xubuntu panels and screenlets. Does anyone have any ideas for what might have happened? It happened just after I logged into a xfce session and then tried to get a xubuntu session running again.
<ecotrump> Does anyone know why I would have lost transparency support and gained two more workspaces in Xununtu? Does anyone know what program would be controlling these features in Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> ecotrump: the transparency is from xfwm and the number of desktops from xfdesktop afaik - been through the settings manager?
<incorrect> what service is started by 'gnome services' that handles monitors?
<well_laid_lawn> incorrect: xfconf stores display settings in .config - I don't know what from gnome could be handling monitors
<incorrect> it is nice just plugging a screen in and having it set up for you
<well_laid_lawn> ohh - xfce needs a little more preperation then gnome
<incorrect> i wonder, is there a way to configure which gnome services get started
<well_laid_lawn> part of the reason it's lighter andd some ppl prefer that
<incorrect> i don't mind
<incorrect> i was just trying to start the services i wanted
<incorrect> i like xfce the ui suits me better
<incorrect> i just like the functionality of gnome in some areas
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about gnome sorry - there's a display config in system sttings
<well_laid_lawn> in xfce
<incorrect> the gnome services is a tick box in the xfce session options
<incorrect> just i have no idea which services it thinks it is starting
<Fusrodah> Hi how do I install the shockwave flash download from Adobe?
<well_laid_lawn> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Fusrodah> I've got a flash tar.gz file in my download folder but I dont know what to do with it
<well_laid_lawn> unpack it and look for a readme file
<well_laid_lawn> clicking on it in thunar should get it unpacked
<Fusrodah> there's a usr folder filled with tone of subfolders and a libflashplayer.so file
<Fusrodah> dont know what thunar is,  it opened with archive manager
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try the official method first then
<well_laid_lawn> !thunar
<ubottu> thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<Fusrodah> thanks for the advice but jeez what a hassle, cant it just be double clicked
<Fusrodah> I will check the links
<well_laid_lawn> who knows what's in the tar.gz?
<Fusrodah> it was the shockwave flash download for linux from Adobe
<well_laid_lawn> but how does adobe expect it to be installed? - that's why there's the supported method
<well_laid_lawn> s/how/who/
<well_laid_lawn> ignore that last message..
<Fusrodah> adobe gives no instructions. I just tried the instructions you inked and got a 'failed to fetch' error message
<Fusrodah> sorry I just got Xubuntu yesterday and it's been a nightmare getting things to work properly
<well_laid_lawn> I can appreciate that - it takes a little more work then ubunut for some things
<Fusrodah> where in the file system would I find ~/.mozilla/plugins
<well_laid_lawn> the ~ means your home folder
<well_laid_lawn> and the dot in front of mozilla means it's a hidden dir
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+h shows the hidden files/dirs
<well_laid_lawn> in the file managers' view menu there is an option to show the hidden files too
<well_laid_lawn> it shows the keyboard shortcut beside it
<sebster> how do I make my changes permanent after I edit my monitor setup with xrandr? I can't figure it out at all. Tried several things to no avail.
<ablomen> sebster, you can try putting it in the ~/.xinitrc file (you can create it if it does not exist)
<well_laid_lawn> or you make a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d for it
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<sebster> I've looked at that document before I got here and still don't understand squat. It looks pretty chaotic to me... I'll try again!
<well_laid_lawn> maybe putting the xrandr commands in .xinitrc or autostarted apps would be easier
<sebster> where should .xinitrc be?
<well_laid_lawn> it's a hidden file in your home dir - it might not exist yet
<sebster> I can't create it either, it says read only file system... why is the world against me?
<well_laid_lawn> why would it be read only?
<sebster> your guess is as good as mine
<sebster> I'll try to reboot since I've probably killed the whole OS. I'm sure I'll be back soon...
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<jmcantrell_> network manager shows "device not ready" under wireless, but my wireless seems to be working. anyone know what my problem might be?
<sebx> I'm trying to get my dual monitor setup changes to be persistent. I've got the xrandr script that executes the changes but I can't get it to run automatically. I tried putting .xinitrc into the home directory, and the /etc/skel directory, which is what it said in the ArchLinux documentation. How is it supposed to work?
<baizon> sebx: try arandr :)
<sebx> that still doesn't make the changes persistent
<sebx> afaik arandr is a gui for xrandr but it's the same in the end = not persistent
<sebx> am I the only person in the world using more than one monitor? I'm shocked at how badly this is supported.
<Sysi> sebx: settings -> sessions and startup -> autostart
<sebx> I don't seem to have a sessions and startup option...
<DemonWitch> hey i installed ubuntu on a 8gb stick and i have hardly any space left. Can i erase those? /usr/share/doc and/or  /usr/src
<baizon> DemonWitch: sudo (apt-get autoremove, apt-get autoclean, localepurge)
<DemonWitch> baizon: what about /usr/src?
<baizon> DemonWitch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809121
<baizon> DemonWitch: and http://serverfault.com/questions/87341/ubuntu-usr-is-full-up-recommend-anything-in-there-i-can-delete
<DemonWitch> baizon: /usr/share/doc
<DemonWitch> is this where manual pages are?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> but i think its better to remove the packages, like <packagename>-doc
<DemonWitch> baizon: whats the difference?
<baizon> if you delete it manually, maybe you delete "to much"
<DemonWitch> baizon: is there a way to disable getting doc packages for new things i download?
<baizon> hmm ok got dual-view but the second desktop is the default desktop, not xubuntu. Any ideas how to fix that?
<DemonWitch> how can i change grub2 boot options?
<knome> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DemonWitch> knome: i need to remove windows from boot options
<knome> see the latter link in the message
<GridCube> my media keys on the keyboard have lost their superpowers
<GridCube> :(
<baizon> my keyboard never had that power :(
<baizon> my laptop is "to new" :P
<ablomen> GridCube, did you try checking "Run gnome services on startup" in the sessions config menu?
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> nope i just figure it, i tried to up the volumen
<GridCube> it worked
<GridCube> i mean before
<ablomen> well see if it is checked, for me certain keys work without, but others dont, while with it on all work
<GridCube> i have a lot of password gnome stuff but no services
<ablomen> GridCube, its in the advanced tab
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> i found it
<GridCube> checked
<GridCube> but it used to work
<ablomen> well try logging out and in again and see if it works now
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> not cool
<GridCube> keys still do not work
<GridCube> and now my desktop is blue
<baizon> GridCube: xD
<Disqualified> how do i edit the tty terminal messages that appear when i console login ?
<jmcantrell> network manager shows "device not ready" under wireless, but my wireless seems to be working. anyone know what my problem might be?
<Disqualified> how  can i check the remaining free space of my root partition? (its also encrypted, but now its open that i use it)
<baizon> df -h
<baizon> or du -h
<baizon> i always forget
<mash> d
<GridCube> baizon, i disable that gnome thingy
<mash> d
<DaBaus> how can i run a bash command at boot always?
<Sysi> DaBaus: as your user?
<sebx> is it possible to change the master volume via keyboard shortcuts? I can't find anything that works for me
<Myrtti> sebx: I don't see why not, I think I personally used aumix for the job some time ago
<Myrtti> easier methods probably exist
<sebx> I'm trying to figure out who is in charge of volume. It seems that alsa isn't doing the master volume. This is such a ballache. At first glance I loved XFCE but I've spent all day trying to get the most basic things to work and I'm still not getting there.
<sebx> got aumixer installed and get this error trying to "aumixer -v +" : "error opening mixer: No such file or directory"
<TheSheep> sebx: pulseaudio is in charge
<sebx> can that do anything with the sound? I've bumped into pulseaudio but didn't go anywhere with hit. Is there a volumeup/down?
<TheSheep> sebx: also, volume keys work out of the box
<sebx> don't have any on my keyboard
<Sysi> does settings shortcut for "amixer 5%+ Master" work?
<TheSheep> some time ago, when it didn't work in beta I used amixer
<Sysi> settings gnome services to launh on startup and using gnome settings is also possible
<TheSheep> amixe set 'Master' '1+'
<TheSheep> amixer
<sebx>  Unable to find simple control 'Master',0
<sebx> gnome services? I don't understand how that will get me there
<Sysi> settings -> sessions and startup, set them to launch, then open gnome-system-settings or something and set keys the way you like, if it's possible on gnome
<sebx> I'll try that brb
<sebx> I went to Session and Startup, Advanced, Launch GNOME services at startup. That just gave me an onscreen keyboard. What would this do to volume? Where should I be able to set keyboard shortcuts?
<sebx> does nobody else adjust their volume? I really don't get it
<Sysi> amixer command is working for me
<Sysi> gnome services by itself won't do much, install and open that systemsettings-thingy of gnome
<sebx> what command does work for you and amixer?
<Sysi> the one you reported to not work
<sebx> I'm cursed. Absolutely nothing is working for me.
<sebx> can't even remove amixer to try and install it again. waaaaaaaah
<Sysi> have you tried gnome3 fallback/classic if you don't like unity?
<Sysi> it wasn't very bad on 3.2 I think 11.10 has
<sebx> I've used Kubuntu, Ubuntu 10&11 and I find that they are either full of crap or ugly. I loved Xubuntu initially but can't get dual monitor or even volume controls to work. It's ridiculous
<sebx> I'm trying to find a version that does it for me and love the speed of xubuntu but yeah, it's doing very little very fast for me
<sebx> thanks for your help, I'm off to go sobb
<ola_> hi
<ola_> can anyone can help me install camera drivers for acer travelmate 2490?
<ola_> i'm new to xubuntu
<micahcowan> searched everywhere, not finding an answer. I have a working compose key (using "menu" key, via ~/.Xcompose; xev verifies that it reports as Multi_key). However, it doesn't _do_ anything (<Multi_key> <'> <'e> produces 'e). Any help?
<holstein> ola_: its probably already working... try installing something like cheese to confirm
<holstein> micahcowan: mabye the keyboard layout?
<micahcowan> holstein, well, I went under "Settings Manager" -> "Keyboard", and tried a few different US variations, but not much luck there
<ola_> I've some problem with skype
<ola_> in cheese i have picture but it's not right
<holstein> ola_: i would test with something like cheese... skype is not open
<micahcowan> (FWIW, my locale is set to ja_JP.utf8 - gives me more opportunity for Japanese practice)
<ola_> in cheese my camera works but I have no picture in skype:(
<ola_> and I need skype with picture
<ola_> how can I check which drivers for camera I need to skype?
<Crash_O-D_AFP> Anyone know the install instructions for utorrent?
<well_laid_lawn> !info utorrent
<ubottu> Package utorrent does not exist in oneiric
<holstein> Crash_O-D: for a torrent? or utorrent?.. you can search in the repositories?
<Crash_O-D> I know but utorrent not in there. I downloaded from there site due to that. But can not find install instructions
<holstein> Crash_O-D: you dont download from there site
<holstein> you just download a torrent manager fromt he repos
<Crash_O-D> Utorrent was very nice to me in windows why i like it small, light
<holstein> Crash_O-D: you can use WINE to run windows applications in ubuntu/linux
<holstein> Crash_O-D: i suggest when first migrating, to try the native applications
<holstein> there are lots of torrent clients
<holstein> transmission is the normal one
<Crash_O-D> Do they have wine working better when i tryed wine years ago when i first tryed linux it did not like me lol. One reason i stoped trying linux not much help years ago i could find
<Crash_O-D> Transmission is small also cool. Thanks
<holstein> Crash_O-D: WINE works perfectly, just like it always did
<holstein> the support for certain windows apps is arguably better all the time
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Crash_O-D> Back then it had trobble running some apps right. i dont remember what apps or what os at time but looks like it got better. Thanks. I will try transmission though. Since small so should be light thanks so much
<Crash_O-D> sorry my droid x2 reboot kicking me from chat
<TheSheep> Crash_O-D: don't worry, nobody cares ;)
<Crash_O-D> TheSheep: I dislike it restarting on its own. since i like irc on there :)
<ChristopherNG> hello i need urgent help
<ChristopherNG> !hello
<vincent_ardern> what do you need help with?
<ChristopherNG> second
<ChristopherNG> My problem is that my drive is not longer being recognized by Ubuntu, xubuntu or even windows..
<ChristopherNG> I have tried mounting it every way, cli and using the gui
<ChristopherNG> but I cant access it via my laptop
<vincent_ardern> sounds like the drive might be physically broken. could you try another enclosure?
<ChristopherNG> I was booting arch from that external drive
<vincent_ardern> does the bios recognise it?
<ChristopherNG> Yes it appears there but it does not boot it
<ChristopherNG> ive tried
<vincent_ardern> that's beyond my capabilities then i'm afraid. sorry
<ChristopherNG> Do you think flashing the bios would help?
<vincent_ardern> the general ubuntu channel is probably more useful for this question
<vincent_ardern> i doubt flashing the bios would change anything
<ChristopherNG> ok well i think alot of this problem is because ive got about 4 or 5 different operating systems on about 3 machines and things get messed up.
<ChristopherNG> i need to really just stick to one thing to make all this easier, but they all have different good and bad.
<ChristopherNG> ubuntu, xubuntu, windows, arch and gentoo
<ChristopherNG> thanks anyway
<jmcantrell> network manager shows "device not ready" under wireless, but my wireless seems to be working. anyone know what my problem might be?
<andres-kain> sorry, jmcantrell i do not know much but does login out fix it? do you have a wireless hardware switch?
<sheperson> How can I remove gmusicbrowser from the volume applet?
<jmcantrell> no and yes
<jmcantrell> andres-kain: ^
<andres-kain> does flicking the hardware switch turn it on and off?
#xubuntu 2011-12-09
<xubuntu312> Oigan una duda, al actualizar al 11.10 también se actualiza gnome a la versión 3 o así se queda?
<cYmen> hi guys
<cYmen> I have an eee pc and neither the sleep special button nor closing the lid works for suspending
<cYmen> and when I selecdt hibernate from the menu it just shuts down
<cYmen> does anybody have an idea how to debug that?
<cYmen> what does work is selecting suspend in the menu...
<holstein> cYmen: what eee?
<holstein> i have a 900, 1001p, and 1015
<cYmen> uh...I think it's a 1015 but I have to look it up...do you know a quick way to check?
<holstein> it either sleeps or it doesnt... you might just need to familiarize yourself with the xfce power mangement
<holstein> cYmen: i look on the bottom, and the # is usually there
<holstein> its different from gnome
<cYmen> ah it's a 1005'HA
<holstein> you dont say "when i close the lid, sleep" like you don in gnome... you have to say "when i close the lid powered up speed", or on battery power
<cYmen> yeah I have no idea how power management works in xfce yet, I never set it up
<cYmen> how do I get started?
<holstein> i set mine for when plugged in, and was very confused when i was on batter power and it didnt sleep
<holstein> cYmen: in the settings manger, under 'settings' in the menu, theres a power manger icon
 * cYmen messes around.
<cYmen> Okay, thanks so far!
<cYmen> holstein: So can it hibernate and suspend or can it only suspend? I'm not sure I understood you correctly.
<holstein> cYmen: you'll have to sort that out
<holstein> mine all do it all
<holstein> i find intel hardware generally well supported
<cYmen> hm...as I said when I select hibernate in the menu it turns off :)
<holstein> cYmen: thats hibernate
<holstein> it looks like its off
<holstein> the power is off
<holstein> suspend is probably what you want
<cYmen> uh no the problem is when I turn it back on it just starts up :)
<holstein> cYmen: ?
<holstein> thats hibernate
<holstein> if you ask it to hibernate, when you turn it back on, it will just start up
<cYmen> uh...I thought it's supposed to store ram to disk and restore the state it was in...?
<holstein> cYmen: did it not?
<cYmen> no it just started up vanilla
<cYmen> that's what I meant :)
<holstein> cYmen: if you are literally just getting started, i wouldnt worry about it too much
<holstein> im sure its just getting used to it
<cYmen> O_o
<cYmen> It needs to get used to hibernating? :)
<holstein> cYmen: ?
<holstein> im sure the tools are something you will become familiar with in time
<cYmen> Hm...but it seems defunct in some way...
<holstein> cYmen: might be, but it works very well on my 3 EEE's out of the box
<holstein> expecially 10.04
<holstein> especially*
<holstein> there was something i had to add for the new one... lemme find it
<Crash_O-D> i'm having problems with getting my touch-pad from being able to click
<Crash_O-D> *to no click
<Crash_O-D> *not
<holstein> Crash_O-D: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1753720.html
<holstein> cYmen: OK... let me put this in a pastebin
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/764421/
<holstein> i think i got that here? https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<Crash_O-D> synclient MaxTapTime=0 does that stay permanent when just entered in terminal
<holstein> Crash_O-D: it'll be easy to determine that after you reboot
<holstein> and you can decide how to deal with it then, or ask about it here agin
<holstein> again*
<holstein> i dont think its persistent
<Crash_O-D> thanks will try
<Crash_O-D> brb
<cYmen> holstein: thanks for the link!
<Guest36368> not persistent
<Crash_O-D> its not persistent
<holstein> Crash_O-D: cool... so not you can make a startup script for it
<Crash_O-D> can i just add it to setting session and startup
<holstein> sounds like a plan!
<Crash_O-D> would i just enter add: synclient MaxTapTime=0 since not app
<holstein> Crash_O-D: i say, as long as you know how to remove it, it wont hurt to try it out, and see
<Crash_O-D> brb restarting to test
<Crash_O-D> thanks
<holstein> Crash_O-D: :)
<Crash_O-D> next thing numlock
<cYmen> holstein: Doesn't seem to work on the 1005HA but thanks anyway!
<Crash_O-D>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock -> Enabling NumLock during startup and before login ->  edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default. For older versions of Ubuntu edit /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default  though files dont exist
<Crash_O-D> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock -> Enabling NumLock during startup and before login ->  edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default. For older versions of Ubuntu edit /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default  though files dont exist. please help.
<totesmuhgoats> hey folks
<totesmuhgoats> someone in here told me about gigolo yesterday, they woudn't happen to be around?
<Paimun> who was it?
<totesmuhgoats> can't remember tbh
<holstein> cYmen: seem?
<holstein> i dont have that model either
<holstein> i have that hardware in mine though
<holstein> i cant find my documentation... all i know is, without that patch, i would not be running 11.10
<holstein> i would still be running 10.04 on that machine
<holstein> not sure if we will need that in the future
<hylian> hello all
 * hylian looks out on the digital undead, and sees an army of afk zombies...
<holstein> hey hylian ... feel free to join #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<hylian> holstein, my trash can disappeared for a while, and then it came back, on it's own... strange?
<holstein> hylian: odd... i wouldnt lose sleep over it... how long have you been using XFCE ?
<Crash_O-D> holstein: couple days
<just_installed> Yo!
<just_installed> What is Xfce?
<Paimun> XFCE is a desktop environment
<Paimun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFCE
<just_installed> Do you think that Xbuntu will run smoothly on an Acer Aspire Netbook?
<Paimun> well, what kind of specs does it have?
<Paimun> I'm on a netbook, and xubuntu technically runs fine, but running a lot of software at once will make it shit the bed
<just_installed> lol ok :
<just_installed> - Mobile Intel® 945GSE Express Chipset (DDR2 400/533 MHz)
<just_installed> 500 mb ram
<Paimun> yeah you're gonna have a rough time
<Paimun> 500 MB ram is not a lot at all
<just_installed> because I tried Ubuntu 11.10 and it runs like shit
<just_installed> i thought so.
<just_installed> But Win 7 runs perfectly.
<Paimun> heh
<just_installed> sorry, 1 gb RAM
<Paimun> well that's better
<Paimun> but if you run heavy things like chrome or dolphin a lot you're going to be seeing a lot of hanging
<just_installed> hmm ok thanks.
<Paimun> depending on your processor too, and hard drive speed in the case of swap space
<Paimun> if you have a 7200 RPM drive that will help with swap and a dual core will be good too
<just_installed> are there any really tiny and lightweight distros that will run smoothly?
<Paimun> I do not have any experience with these distros myself
<Paimun> but I've heard crunchbang and damn small linux are good
<Paimun> xubuntu used to be kinda lightweight but that's changed recently
<just_installed> xGrind: hmmm DSL? Ive heard of it. also heard that X was lightweight.
<just_installed> Have you heard of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSLinux this?
<just_installed> its Linux forr Nintendo DS
<xGrind> ???
<holstein> puppy has an ubuntu based verion, and lubuntu is light... crunchbang
<maxineb> hey
<gry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ristretto/+bug/863464 any workarounds available?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 874092 in ristretto (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #863464 ristretto hang with empty window" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ochosi> gry: not sure, tbh the best thing might be to wait for precise or compile a newer version of ristretto
<ochosi> gry: ristretto has been almost rewritten since 0.0.93, unfortunately we still have that version in oneiric
<gry> ochosi, this bug has no set priority. This being the default / recommended image viewer on xfce, and no workaround available, could you set it to something sane please?
<ochosi> gry: the point is that it won't get fixed, because upstream (xfce) is already far further in terms of new versions and therefore not maintaining 0.0.93 anymore and for us (with extremely limited manpower) it doesn't make sense to try to fix it because precise will have a completely fixed up new version anyway
<ochosi> i know this sucks, but for oneiric there's really not much more we can do but ask you to wait and use something else in the meantime
<ochosi> (gpicview, geeqie, eog, you name it)
<gry> ochosi, thanks for your time explaining this. There is just one small question left, you seem to use 'precise' as a noun, what do you mean with it?
<ochosi> "precise pangolin" is the next version of x/ubuntu, aka 12.04
<ochosi> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gry> Aah. Thank you very much for your details.
<ochosi> np, yw :)
<deww> I managed to make the icons on panel2 left justified, but could not figure out how to make it centered again. can someome assist with that?
<Sysi> add spacesr on left and right and go to their properties and set them to expand
<deww> interesting. so i possibly removed one spacer?
<deww> i'll try
<deww> ah ok
<deww> it made one of them not expand
<deww> thank you very much
<Sysi> np
<baizon> can any of you tell me what does aticonfig --overlay-on=1 mean / do?
<Sysi> "man aticonfig"? /overlay for searching "overlay"
<baizon> got it
<baizon> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Aticonfighelp
<baizon> but i still dont know whats for
<de_horse> join #xubuntu-offtopic
<de_horse> sigh i suck at irc
<GridCube> de_horse,
<GridCube> /j #xubuntu-offtopic
<baizon> xD
<GridCube> :o
<GridCube> my media keys work again
<baizon> very nice
<baizon> my dual-monitor is working again too :D
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> \o/
<baizon> linux is just awesome! :-)
<GridCube> :D
 * Sysi is playing hedgewars
<sebx> When I watch videos, it's like there are "slices" in the pictures. Reminds me of vsync being off in counter-strike, back in the day. What is that?
<mongy> sebx,  like you said, vsync
<sebx> how to I switch it on?
<sebx> no idea where to start
<Sysi> what graphics card/driver?
<sebx> intel onboard
<GridCube> sebx, do "lspci " on a terminal and paste the text to a pastebin and give it to us
<sebx> I'm trying to get multi monitor to work but so far had no luck getting it persistent
<sebx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11523223
<sebx> will do
<holstein> sebx: if you have time.. try arandr and let me know if the settings persist
<sebx> they don't persist
<holstein> sebx: with arandr ?
<sebx> http://pastebin.com/3DJBrAPP
<GridCube> actually just >lspci | grep "VGA"      should give us what we need :P
<sebx> holstein, yes
<sebx> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<GridCube> ;)
<holstein> you can just add whatever you are using to the startup scripts i suppose
<sebx> holstein, I tried that but it executes at the wrong time. Right now I always do it manually. It's a crap solution either way.
<sebx> I'm working on that, for now I'm curious about vsync
<sebx> I haven't had that problem with any other linux distro, and I'm trying them pretty much all
<sebx> I love xubuntu for it's speed but can't say that much is working for me...
<GridCube> sebx, you using oneiric?
<sebx> y
<GridCube> mmkay
<GridCube> sebx, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=127302
<sebx> I'm pretty sure the refreshrate is correct
<sebx> just played with grandr to check it's on full blast and it is
<Sysi> sebx: disable compositing
<Sysi> you can set sync to vblank in xorg.conf but I'm not sure if that still works since xfwm doesn't use opengl
<sebx> wow ok, disabling compositing gets rid of the vsync problem
<sebx> that is GREAT news
<sebx> thanks!
<Sysi> you tried xrandr script on autostart in Sessions and startup?
<sebx> now I just need to figure out how to get dual monitor and volume shortcuts to work.
<sebx> Sysi, yes
<Sysi> hmm, weird
<sebx> the scripts must get executed and an inconvenient time where it gets overridden
<Sysi> I think not the first time I hear about that though..
<Sysi> try enabling gnome services on startup
<Sysi> for some users it makes dualhead work.. though maybe that could cause it to not work too
<sebx> I did that but that just started the virtual keyboard and I didn't really know where to go from there
<mongy> I use ati proprietary so I get tearing, with or without xfce composting enabled.  I  also use compiz so with --vs=on flag for aticonfig and set my player to use gl, no tearing.
<sebx> what do I do once they are enable?
<p4ul> are there any bigger files xubuntu is downloadin while installation?
<Sysi> language packs
<p4ul> there seems to be no progress for 10 or 20 mins can it download so much with about 2 mbit connection
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> it can take a very long time to download the language packs
<charlie-tca> It also could have frozen at that place in the install. I sometimes see a screensaver kick in right then, and it can freeze the installer
<GridCube> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Sysi> GridCube: /msg ubottu factoid to check stuff privately
<GridCube> oh, yes, sorry
<sebx> thanks for your help guys. bye
<Quaydon> How can I make a panel icon  stay to the right? Everything is snapping on the left.
<TheSheep> Quaydon: insert a separator and make it autoexpand
<ror> I switched my laptop from ubuntu to xubuntu (with apt-get install xubuntu) and now it won't boot!
<ror> It doesn't even get a splash screen
<Quaydon> TheSheep, Ahhhh Thank you. I can now rest.
<TheSheep> ror: installing xubuntu is not the reason, what did you do other than that?
<TheSheep> ror: can you boot it in the recovery mode?
<ror> TheSheep: I installed xubuntu, that's all I did
<ror> I booted in ubuntu, did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<ror> Then turned off the laptop once it was done
<ror> Now it won't boot, I don't get a grub menu or anything :\
<ror> it gets to the bootloader, the machine flickers its light for less than half a second, then nothing
<ror> nothing on the screen either after it's decided to boot
<ror> Ah well I'm downloading a xubuntu 11.10 disc now I'll try that
<TheSheep> !info xubuntu
<ubottu> Package xubuntu does not exist in oneiric
<TheSheep> ror: what you wrote wouldn't do anything
<TheSheep> ror: hold down shift while booting and select recovery mode
<ror> TheSheep, thanks I'll try that
<ror> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.138 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ror> That's the package :)
<Paimun> !info gummi
<ubottu> gummi (source: gummi): GTK+ based LaTeX editor with live preview. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8-1 (oneiric), package size 414 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<Paimun> heh, neat bot there :P
<wewe325> Excuse me, I'm trying to make a shortcut to start a terminal. What is the 'command' that runs the default terminal?
<Unit193> xfce-terminal
<wewe325> thank you
<well_laid_lawn> that'll be xfce4-terminal afaikk
<Unit193> Aye, I've forgotten the 4 before sadly
<wewe325> Ah, indeed it is, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers big ears ;)
 * xGrind is away: Estou ocupado
<Unit193> xGrind: Would you mind disabling that when you get back?
#xubuntu 2011-12-10
<zacarias> how do you configure xubuntu so that Ctrl+F makes a "find"?
<holstein> zacarias: i would probably install something like kupfer, and set the binding to control F
<holstein> that'll find whatever you want to configure it to find
<holstein> you can determine what it is you want "find" to be, and just set that as a keybinding
<zacarias> holstein: ok, I'll try your suggestion.
 * xGrind is back (gone 02:00:26)
<gnu_lorien> Is there any way to enable ctrl alt backspace to work in xfce? I tried the setxkbmap options here: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/X/Config/DontZap and they didn't work
<gnu_lorien> I'm using Xubuntu 11.10
<holstein> gnu_lorien: what do you want it to do?
<gnu_lorien> holstein, I want it to kill whatever X session I'm in when I press those buttons.
<holstein> i usually just tty, and kill what i need
<gnu_lorien> I do that now too, but I'm pretty angry that every new version of Xubuntu has made it harder and harder to give me the quick kill I need. This game keeps misbehaving and sometimes I have to reboot the whole system because of how resources are being eaten while I switch to tty
<holstein> gnu_lorien: i think this will get you further http://askubuntu.com/questions/10622/how-can-i-enable-ctrlaltbackspace
<holstein> however, i think dontzap was taking out of 11.10
<holstein> taken*
<gnu_lorien> It was. The xfce keyboard dialog doesn't have any of those options...
<holstein> you could try something crazy like installing it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dontzap/0.1.2/+build/879781
<gnu_lorien> I don't know who got it into their head six or seven years ago that the Linux desktop needed to suck and started turning off CtrlAltBackspace, but I hate them for ruining my OS.
<Paimun> and even after you switch to tty
<Paimun> the system is too frozen to do anything
<Paimun> of course there's always the magic sysrq key!
 * xGrind is away: Estou ocupado
<holstein> thats happening upstream though.. there must be something else that you are supposed to do
<Paimun> when you say dontzap was taken out, do you mean you just can't set it at all anymore?
<Paimun> if so that's pretty dumb
<holstein> i mean, its open right?
<holstein> you can build it
<Paimun> well yeah
<holstein> and compile your own kernel
<holstein> its never *gone*
<holstein> its just not in upstream debian anymore for some reason
<holstein> and we dont have it either
<Paimun> it's a lot more work than I really want to do just to enable c+a+b however
<holstein> and i dont see a PPA, so i bet theres a good reason
<holstein> or replacement
<holstein> Paimun: but thats what im proposing
<gnu_lorien> Did I miss anything important? I dropped out to change to Gnome and change those keyboard settings. Setting it in that didn't actually enable ctrlaltbackspace. I restarted Xorg and it still doesn't work.
<holstein> i bet we dont enable C+A+B anymore... i bet there is an alternative
<holstein> gnu_lorien: i was commenting about how it has been taken out upstream, and im wondering what is expected to do instead
<gnu_lorien> holstein: My experience tonight has been that it just doesn't work. I've set every option anybody refers to and it still doesn't work.
<holstein> gnu_lorien: right, its changed... thats what im saying
<v3ritas> Sorry to bother with this question, but is there a tutorial anywhere on getting NAS working in Xubuntu? I've gotten access to it with Gigolo but i cant read or modify anything unless i copy to my main drive, edit, & copy back
<gnu_lorien> holstein: alt + sysrq + k seems to work okay. I'll try to change to that in my mind.
<holstein> gnu_lorien: i wish i knew the background about why that changed.. maybe ill ask aournd in a -dev channel and see
<holstein> v3ritas: what kind of shares?... i connect to ssh shares, but samba is a big one too
<holstein> i think you'd need to narrow down what you want to share, and how, and then you can find guides.. ssh guides... samba guides..
<gnu_lorien> holstein: Thanks for your help
<holstein> gnu_lorien: sure... believe me, i understand the frustration when things change on you
<v3ritas> holstein: Forgot to include that, was either looking at samba or ftp which both let me access, but not view or modify content
<holstein> v3ritas: i find ssh easy from linux to linux...
<holstein> you have user rights in that case
<v3ritas> holstein: okay, i'll take a look at that instead. I think the permissions is my problem anyway so that sounds like a better route
<holstein> samba always made me sad setting permissions, but it can be done
<holstein> i dont think FTP is the way to do what you are trying to do
<v3ritas> only reason i asked was because i knew it worked that way pre-11.10, then i bounced around a couple distros before coming back & that's when i was no longer able to view content
<holstein> v3ritas: in samba?
<holstein> depends on the permissions, like you say
<v3ritas> yeah, i was looking into modifying them but i ran into a wall with configuration. In the past it always just worked OTB so i was kinda sorting thru which part was giving me the problems: the media player, my permissions, or the type of connection
 * xGrind is back (gone 00:32:52)
<maxineb> i get system lock ups with wireless on (if ethernet not plugged in, so when used?) with brcmsmac and wl, blacklists appropriate whichever is in use, etc. it's a kernel panic and i cant get a dump (or alt sysreq reisub)
<maxineb> http://fpaste.org/JIw5/
<holstein> maxineb: if it were me, i would probably use some live CD's and see if theres a kernel that has support built in
<holstein> then, i would consider just using that kernel
<maxineb> well none do, kernel comes with brcmsmac which doesn't work with this particular piece of crap card, though broadcom-sta works on deb squeeze
<holstein> maxineb: also, these days hardware is so cheap, getting supported hardware is an option
<maxineb> kinda wish things such as wlan card manufacturer would be mentionned on the box and etc :P
<holstein> maxineb: you tried the windows drivers with ndis?
<maxineb> no
<holstein> theres a GUI for it now... its quite easy
<holstein> ndisgtk? something like that
<maxineb> too tainted
<holstein> maxineb: ?
<holstein> ndis?
<maxineb> also tried the wl in debian's repos, same thing. i suspect a kernel problem anyway
<holstein> maxineb: you wont try the windows driver?
<maxineb> same thing
<maxineb> (also apparently only wl actually works for this thing)
<maxineb> ill try with the stable 3.1.X kernel later
<DaDaDosPrompt> Hello. Has anyone had troubles with any recent updates to lightdm or the unity-greeter?
<DaDaDosPrompt> http://9.tc/~murb/images/bootchart111209.gif I ask because my system is behaving rather strangely at the point in boot where the greeter would usually appear. it blinks the monitors for a while before dumping me into what appears to be the last vestiges of plymouth
<zus> hello
<zus> i've set up a group for wireshark, to run it as a regular user, and i still cant get it to see my interfaces. is there something i missed that some one  else has dealt wit
<DaDaDosPrompt> hmm
<DaDaDosPrompt> how are you starting it?
<DaDaDosPrompt> from the icon?
<DaDaDosPrompt> or from the terminal?
<zus> from menu
<zus> terminal is the same thing, just tried it
<DaDaDosPrompt> did you sudo it from the terminal?
<DaDaDosPrompt> I believe you must do that, otherwise you don't have privileges for the device files for the interfaces
<zus> let me try sudo, i know if i log in as root it works, but im trying to  avoid that
<DaDaDosPrompt> there may be some kind of modification you can do to avoid the need for root privilege to get a successful shark
<DaDaDosPrompt> but I've only set up something like that on an OS X machine, which was quite a strange process
<zus> with sudo it works. then again as per the read me  runiing it as a regular user, and using root to analyze the packets ..
<zus> is the recommended way, even though it installs by default that root is needed for both
<zus> hmm i even dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common and changed it so no su can capture packets.
<zus> has anyone got wireshark to run as a regular user?
<zus> ill try later, GN all
<bigbrovar|> .
<baizon> ,
<smk> dsa
<smk> hello where
<sebx> I have the strange problem that chromium gets started with xubuntu every boot. I've disable the "run in backround" setting in Chrome and I've checked the startup applications. What else could it be? Ty
<xubuntu225> arriba españa
<xubuntu225> viva franco
<zus> what do i need on xubuntu to play dvd's? (encrypted ones as well)
<zus> xubuntu restricted extras are already installed!
<hobgoblin> zus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<zus> checking  it out brb
<zus> will this also work for the latest release on 64bit?
<zus> bah its already the newest version....
<hobgoblin> should be the right version - but I've not used it myself - don't play dvd's on pc's
<zus> hmm. one day,.... things will just no longer  have to be an issue.
<hobgoblin> :)
<zus> any update on the weather applet? has it got fixed yet?
<zus> sigh.... dkms.conf: Error! No 'BUILT_MODULE_NAME' directive specified for record #0 Error! Bad conf file  does not represent a valid dkms.conf file.   -- any one  else get this after an update?
<zus> has anyone got encrypted dvd's working on 1.10 xubuntu?
<JoshD> 11.10?
<zus> yeah
<babble> zus: I do, with libraries from medibuntu
<babble> sec, I'm updating
<JoshD> I don't think so.
<babble> I'll get the exact packages for you
<zus> libdvdcss2 or something? i have the restricted extras installed, even.
<babble> libdvdcss2 from medibuntu works in 11.10
<babble> repo instructions for medibuntu are here: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<babble> restricted extras are just patent encumbered things like MP3 and MPEG-4 codecs (de-css is a different kettle of legal fish, I think)
<zus> ok ill brb reading the  lnks
<zus> link
<zus> ok, ill wait for this current download to finish, thanks for the link babble
<babble> zus: if you're still stuck, come back
<babble> I may be missing an extra, but I don't think so
<zus> so far all ive  played and watched  worked, except this dvd i bought...
<zus> brb,
<zus> babble,  sorry for the  delay, i had to finish a download, that was in progress,... the medibuntu bit worked out... its playing in VLC and in parole media player... thanks
<Reklan> afternoon all
<Reklan> a quick question if anyone can help, I have just installed xubuntu 11.10 and they software centre is only showing 2515 items available.. On 11.04 I'm sure I could access over 30,000
<hobgoblin> chek which repos you have enabled in software sources - update/relaod and have another look
<Reklan> ahh cheers, only showing Canonical and Independant  in the other software tab..
 * hobgoblin has a quick look here
<hobgoblin> same here other than I don't have partners but do have some ppa's -= what about the first tab - I got all except source code
<Reklan> same here..
<hobgoblin> might just need a reload and then look in software centre then
<hobgoblin> but tbh - I never use usc - I prefer cli or synaptic
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<Reklan> cheers its doing alot of updating now..
<hobgoblin> Reklan: k - hope fully that should do it
<Reklan> thx hobgoblin, that did the trick....
<Reklan> got 36150 item again..
<bigbrovar|> Reklan: same here  ucs tend to bring in more bloats than required
<hobgoblin> bigbrovar|: it should have exactly the same things available as anything else afaik
<hobgoblin> I just find it ridiculously slow
<Reklan> i must admit I actually use it for my kids.. weening them on to Linux, and find thats better for them rather than synaptic
<hobgoblin> good use of it I guess :)
<bigbrovar|> It does just a tend to install lots of recommendations by default
<hobgoblin> personally I think it sums up ubuntu of late - a triumph of form over function :p
<hobgoblin> yea - I don't think you can stop it installing those
<bigbrovar|> I once installed an app which pulled in nautilus without me knowing
<Reklan> true... :-)
<bigbrovar|> Till t
<hobgoblin> bigbrovar|: that was nice then ...
<bigbrovar|> Till date I don't know which app that was.. Not didn't even know it was installed I saw it by chance
<bigbrovar|> So I always use -R with aptitude or use synaptic which shows me what is going to be installed allowing me to remove what I don't need
<hobgoblin> I installed alacarte and forgot to mark no recommends ... glad I noticed the list before I hit go
<hobgoblin> at least I think it was alacarte
<bigbrovar|> Lol
<bigbrovar|> Yeah
<bigbrovar|> I think in my case what I installed didn't require nautilus
<bigbrovar|> Though nautilus and gnome archive manager were both installed
<Reklan> lol  believe it or not .. I'm actually installing Nautilus as we speak
<babble> there are a slew of gnome dependencies that get installed with the oddest things (Alacarte (menu editor) is a typical culprit)
<hobgoblin> :p
<hobgoblin> babble: indeed - caught on quick did hobgoblin
<babble> the thing is, I haven't a clue why Nautilus - for example - is a dependency for *Alacarte*
<babble> it's always likely that there's stuff going on I'm missing, but I just don't get it
<hobgoblin> it's probably a dependency of a dependency
<Reklan> doe anyone know if Thunar will be getting network support in the future, so that it can access network shares easily?
<babble> then why would it let me UNinstall Nautilus afterward?
<babble> it's just odd. hehe.
<hobgoblin> no idea
<babble> Reklan: I've got a set of usual network mounts that I keep in a folder as URL shortcuts (those open in Thunar if Thunar is set as your default file manager)
<hobgoblin> gnome-panel is the dependency of alacarte, the list of dependencies for gnome-panel is rather long :)
<babble> eech. I'm gonna have to clean install my system.
<babble> <- fond of cruft, apparently.
<babble> heh
<hobgoblin> :)
<Reklan> cheers for the help guys.. time to pick the wife up.. have fun
<hobgoblin> cya
<babble> woot! the spotify linux preview updated?
<babble> huzzah. one less reason to use Winders.
<hobgoblin> :)
<babble> sigh. I really shouldn't be using Spotify as little as they end up paying to artists, but...
<babble> I do lurves me some spotify.
<Sysi> only way to get money to artists is donating or going to gigs
<babble> Sysi: oh, I know typical record deals are hideous.
<babble> I just feel. hm. strange? strange, I guess, helping the situation along with things like Spotify
<Sysi> building own music streaming service is kinda dumb when you can get it cheap from somebody, legally
<babble> I know it's legal.
<babble> it's just.
<babble> in my better world, artists would be paid better
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic
<teknoduke> i have troubles with volume control
<teknoduke> i cant get the max volume xubuntu block it and mute the output
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> Hello folks, I wanted to ask a question about dual monitors. I have arandr installed as a GUI, and I want to use the HDMI TV I have hooked up as an extended desktop, not a clone of the display on the laptop.
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> What's the exact thing I need to place in either the laptop of HDMI script to make this happen?
<knome> i'm not familiar with the arandr gui, but with xrandr, it's something like --left-of
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> arandr just presents similar options as in the Display preferences and has a textbox for each active display, so it's somewhat user friendly.
<Sysi> you can export scripts with arandr
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> But I will look that up with what litttle confirmation I got.
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> Rather, excuse Me...
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> arandr has a textarea field come up to edit the script for stuff like this.
<Sysi> AFAIK it should just export scripts with settings you've done with GUI
<jubo2> I loved how Xubuntu had the bootable USB stick maker pre-installed under "system tools" urr thereabouts
<jubo2> and it autodetected the .iso file as well as the stick ..
<jubo2> What was up with running upgrades disabled the thing that looks like the Scale-plugin for Compiz ( which I did not get to work properly on Xubuntu
<jubo2> so I'm on Kubuntu ktnxbai
<Sysi> glad you find something suitable for your needs
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> I found My answer.
<jubo2> Sysi: I cannot has suspend / hibernate immediatelly after hitting the power button once .. I want the best of Xubuntu and best of Kubuntu and best of GNOME put into one OS and a lot of anti-bug work put into it..
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto --output HDMI1 --auto --right-of LVDS1
<jubo2> there are varying levels of copying Mapple Computer Products Corporation copying goin
<jubo2> '... on in teh Linuxen
<Myrtti> that makes limited amount of sense
<jubo2> Sysi: I've run into bizarre bugs latestly ..
<Sysi> jubo2: you could try debian, spend some time setting kde the way you want if xfce lacks something
<Sysi> or just ubuntu LTS
<jubo2> Sysi: I have serious problems like the OS ( the Xubuntu ) doesn't know how to put wlan shared secrets into a keyring properly
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> jubo2: You're using Linux. Bizarre bugs is the name of the game brah!
<jubo2> and it's stopped asking passwd for system modifications.. what's up with that ..?
<jubo2> and ( this bug also on Kubuntu ) - No soundz in irczorz
<Sysi> gksudo remembers authenticarion for fifteen minutes IIRC
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> Useability thing for people who log into their PC automatically, yet not know their password.
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> I guess...
<Sysi> *authentication
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> the update manager nver asks me for a pass on Ubuntu anymore, but this behavior exists still in XFCE.
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> never*
<jubo2> Quassel - hit F7 ( preferences ) - The sounds and bubbles are supposed to be on but they're not .. pre-listening listen plays ok, no sound for !stalk match
<Sysi> #kubuntu knows kde/qt apps better
<jubo2> Why do the translators lie intentionally, why systems downgrade themselves ?
<jubo2> Why couldn't you have just one linux flavour that was really bug free and free ?
<Sysi> because people have different opinions
<jubo2> I chose Xubuntu originally because I wanted to be out of the KDE / Gnome axel
<Sysi> you really should try something outside ubuntu
<Sysi> I was about a year with fedora when xubuntu had problems with nvidia
<jubo2> Sysi: well [[Linux Mint]] has Compiz pre-installed and enabled
<jubo2> so that would seem a savvy choice
<jubo2> comes in debian and ubuntu flavours
<Sysi> it's ugly ripoff of ubuntu with weird setup and licensing problem, but go ahead and try
<jubo2> hey, they have Lxde, that's same WM as Xubuntu
<Sysi> no, lxde uses openbox, not xfwm4
<jubo2> Sysi: so basically go for debian and forget the other linuxen flavours..
<jubo2> I'm not that techie
<jubo2> I just want something that is easy to use, intuitive and has reawwy reawwy reawwy little bugs
<Sysi> debian has problems too, but it's probably most bug free out there
<Sysi> talking about stable release of course
<jubo2> On Xubuntu I cannot raise all 4 shells with one action. that's a minus.
<jubo2> I have to click quatrice
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> arandr is awesome,. and I am stupid.
<jubo2> "Bu hao" as they would say in China ..
<pleia2> jubo2: this is a support channel for xubuntu, if another distro works better for you then you should use it
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> All I had to do with arandr was drag the screen labelled HDMI1 to the right of LVDS1
<Sysi> obvious things can be so troublesome
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> jubo2: Let's get something straight right away.
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> *buntu is not about stability. *buntu is about having the latest in "Innovative" Linux programming.
<jubo2> I thought it was user comfort level
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> If you want stability, then balls to *buntu, go with Debian and configure your own environment like a man. :P
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> Or, something else that uses RPM or YUM.
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> Or better yet, want stability? Give TinyCore a try. Then you only have a minimal GUI and have to configure most of everything by hand! P
<jubo2> So Ubuntu is about user comfort candy ?
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> Hey, least it's 50MB after install. :P
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> Yeah, pretty much. Give the user an environment, make t pretty, balls to stability.
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> it*
<GridCube> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> Sorry there GridCube, He wanted an answer to a question regarding *buntu distros in general.
 * ThereIsOnlyXUL smiles
<GridCube> still not support question
<ThereIsOnlyXUL> Understood.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> invite him to offtopic and discuss all what you want :D
<w30> How can I make Parole play .swf files (Shock Wave)?
<well_laid_lawn> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 56 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<lumio> hello everybody :D I got a liiiittle problem :D I only have a bluetooth mouse and there alreade popped a little box that asks me if I want to allow my mouse to be connected with my computer... "Always accept, Accept, ...." ... unfortunately... I can't click it :P
<lumio> does anyone know how to navigate with my keyboard?
<holstein> lumio: plug in another mouse? tab to the button and hit enter?
<lumio> hm... then I have to search for another mouse :/
<lumio> is there no way to be able to use my keyboard?
<holstein> OR, try hitting the tab key, and hitting the enter key when you have the button you want to 'click' selected
<lumio> is there a keyboard shortcut for opening the system menu?
<holstein> these super key, then you can use the arrows, and the enter key, and the tab key
<holstein> alt+F2 and run what you want
<lumio> ok... how is the system-tools in xubuntu called?
<holstein> i would just navigate where you want from the menu
<w30> well_laid_lawn, I have restricted addons but not extras, maybe that's the trouble. I will get the extras. Thank you well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers w30
<w30> well_laid_lawn, nope, that didn't work. Firefox works though. hmmm......
<well_laid_lawn> I use mplayer 'cause it just works
<w30> well_laid_lawn, Parole works for everything but .swf so I was hoping for a one shot player *sigh*
<w30> well_laid_lawn, I am on a new box, I have always had to have mplayer and mencoder for other uses  so I might as well default to mplayer.
<well_laid_lawn> w30: it'll save some work ;)
<w30> well_laid_lawn, A good way to speed Linux up is to edit /proc/cpuinfo, line 4 to read "model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"  *ha*
<lumio> ok I don't have a mouse
<ubuntu> i installed debian on another partition. till the grub portion. when i boot up it says grub rescue>  how can i get xubuntu and debian to show up on my original xubuntu grub? im on a live disc rright now
<ubuntu> did my  text get chopped?
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> hmmm... interesting...
<holstein> anyways... i would read the part about recovering from a live CD
<holstein> recovering grub using a live CD
<ubuntu> thanks, i tried to put debian on a  partition.
<holstein> ubuntu: right... just recover grub from the live CD... GRUB will find all the OS's and boot them... you can try something like plop or gag too
<ubuntu> should i do a  /boot next time?
<w30> well_laid_lawn, thanks again, gotta go..
<lighta> heya, does someone using netbeans here ? having some trouble lauching it sometime, it's like it's closing with no reason
<GridCube> nop
<lighta> sad =(
<Crash_O-D> what can i use to decompile swf and recompile?
<thirdy> hi, I'm planning to try out devilspie, however, I thought I would ask for an advise here first
<thirdy> are there any other popular desktop customization software?
<GridCube> i like using screenlets
<ubuntu> what was the grub site again, it managed to get a grub but when i boot into my xubuntu it gets stuck at the bluebackground with that bar sliding side to side.... then nothing
<GridCube> then grub has nothing to do
<GridCube> check xorg
<thirdy> GridCube, thanks, probably the better way of getting what I want
<GridCube> :)
<thirdy> GridCube, is there an option to embed it on the desktop? meaning it wont get minimized
<GridCube> thirdy, http://imagebin.org/187961 see that last check  box? it should say something about the program deamon, uncheck it like mine
<thirdy> GridCube, great, let you know once I finish installing. cool deskop btw
<GridCube> thanks :)
<GridCube> i changed the system font to the ubuntu one, it looks better in my opinion :P
<thirdy> another question. I changed my computer's name by editing a config file I forgot about. now I'm getting "unable to resolve host <newhost name>". Luckily I got to fix this quickly by fixing /etc/hosts. Now I wonder are there any other gotchas I need to fix. hmm
<GridCube> no idea
<DaDaDosPrompt> yeah, you may have to change it with the hostname command itself
<DaDaDosPrompt> I did that once myself, with the same result, and I feel as though I had to either alter more than one file or else alter a file and run a command
<Myrtti> or change it in both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Unit193> !hostname | Should have the info
<ubottu> Should have the info: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<DaDaDosPrompt> Anyone been having any issues with the unity-greeter crashing as of a recent update? I seem to be having that problem, but I can't isolate a cause in the Xorg logs.
<GridCube> why do you have the unity greeter?
<thirdy> etc/hosts & etc/hostname are the same, thanks, that's one successful fix :)
<DaDaDosPrompt> I'm not even precisely sure why unity-greeter would be running on xubuntu, since it uses lightdm, though it seems as if lightdm's greeter is also crashing on boot
<GridCube> O_o
<DaDaDosPrompt> man, you got me
<DaDaDosPrompt> want to see my boot chart?
<DaDaDosPrompt> the behavior is completely ridiculous
<GridCube> xubuntu uses the lightdm
<GridCube> but we use our own greeter
<GridCube> its not very pretty yet, but it will be
<DaDaDosPrompt> http://9.tc/~murb/images/bootchart111209.gif the image is pretty large, but if you look at the CPU waveform and then scroll down until you see Xorg going berserk, you'll see both lightdm-greeter and unity-greeter crashing pretty quickly
<DaDaDosPrompt> in older charts they seemed to run for much longer
<DaDaDosPrompt> that little Xorg spasm has a strange appearance
<DaDaDosPrompt> the monitors blink on for fractions of a second in some unknowable sequence as the X server tries and fails to start
<DaDaDosPrompt> seems like it does that about 55 times or so, then fails over to what I'd guess are leftover plymouth screens, at which point I can login to another tty and startx from there
<GridCube> DaDaDosPrompt, edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and change the last line to > greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<DaDaDosPrompt> ah, it's set to unity-greeter for some reason
<DaDaDosPrompt> must have been something with a package
<GridCube> yep
<DaDaDosPrompt> guess I should reboot and see what happens
<DaDaDosPrompt> cripes, hope this fixes it
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good luck reboot and come back to tell us
<GridCube> :D
<DaDaDosPrompt> alrighty, rebooting
<DaDaDosPrompt> sure hope it works. rebuilding this machine is pretty tough for other inscrutable reasons
<DaDaDosPrompt> Probably my punishment for running a GPU that requires proprietary Catalyst drivers
<DaDaDosPrompt> Hooray!
<DaDaDosPrompt> GridCube, you are my hero!
<DaDaDosPrompt> let's see if I can log in
<DaDaDosPrompt> lost the cool bootscreen with the black background and the white dots, but it's a small price to pay
<GridCube> yes, pretty lightdm greeter will come with PP
<DaDaDosPrompt> Ok, looks like it's most of the way back. Just gotta figure out what killed my terminal transparency and things should be back to normal. Guess I'll type up some notes.
<Sawkus> quick question about dual monitors, is there a way I can drag programs across monitors?  I suppose this might just mean disabling dragging across workspaces, which is fine for me
<DaDaDosPrompt> Depends on your GPU. Does your Xorg.conf contain a line concerning "Virtual" ?
<DaDaDosPrompt> What sort of GPU are you using, and which drivers?
<GridCube> Sawkus, depends on how you set up your dual monitors
<GridCube> if you just extend your desktop just move your windows
<Sawkus> I'm using nvidia's drivers on an nvidia 240
<DaDaDosPrompt> did you write your own Xorg.conf, or did the Nvidia tool do it?
<Sawkus> I used nvidia's
<DaDaDosPrompt> ok, run this and tell me if you get any output
<Sawkus> I set up this second monitor (actually a tv) just a few minutes ago, so I haven't tried a lot
<DaDaDosPrompt> grep -i virtual /etc/X11/xorg.conf; echo $?;
<Sawkus> 1
<Sawkus> 1 was the output
<DaDaDosPrompt> ok
<DaDaDosPrompt> what that means is that it didn't find a "Virtual" line in your config file
<DaDaDosPrompt> can you take a screencap of your nvidia setup interface?
<DaDaDosPrompt> I don't have one in front of me on a multi-monitor rig.
<Sawkus> sure, which part of it?
<DaDaDosPrompt> one dealing with multiple monitors
<DaDaDosPrompt> actually, let me go boot my Revo. It probably uses the same basic interface
<DaDaDosPrompt> But on this rig, multiple monitors required that a "Virutal" variable be defined in the xorg.conf, which sets up a "virtual desktop" and specifies its dimensions
<DaDaDosPrompt> and the multiple monitors represent what I would describe as "slices" of this desktop
<DaDaDosPrompt> I believe that's an XRandR feature
<DaDaDosPrompt> though it may also be Xinerama. I haven't been able to determine which it is from the docs I've found on the subject, and the best book on X11 doesn't seem to know about this stuff either.
<Sawkus> I don't have xinerama enabled, should I click that box?
<DaDaDosPrompt> err, hold off
<DaDaDosPrompt> here's what's bugging me, and I apologize I can't offer more info on the subject
<DaDaDosPrompt> Xinerama, from what I can tell, is vastly outdated
<DaDaDosPrompt> the Xinerama main site, or what I took to be the main site, hasn't been updated in eons
<Sawkus> ah
<DaDaDosPrompt> I'd look for some other option, but you can try enabling it if you see nothing else
<DaDaDosPrompt> I don't have it enabled on my AMD, and I'm rolling three monitors
<DaDaDosPrompt> so my xorg.conf has a line reading "Virtual 4480 1920"
<Sawkus> I mean the first thing I should probably try is disabling dragging across workspaces, right?  I can't find the option to do that
<DaDaDosPrompt> but that said, I don't trust the Catalyst Control center any further than I can throw it, and I can't throw it very far
<DaDaDosPrompt> disable it?
<DaDaDosPrompt> sounds like you want to enable it
<DaDaDosPrompt> have I misunderstood?
<Sawkus> I think so, umm
<Sawkus> dragging across workspaces meaning that as I drag a window across the left of my screen, it moves to workspace two, and if I drag it down, it goes to workspace three (I have 2x2)
<DaDaDosPrompt> ooh, hm
<DaDaDosPrompt> yeah, you can try that
<DaDaDosPrompt> is that an option in the GPU config application?
<DaDaDosPrompt> or is that a desktop manager option?
<DaDaDosPrompt> if it's the latter, I'd bet that it won't help
<GridCube> Sawkus, what if you just have 2 desktops?
<GridCube> or just one?
<Sawkus> I have four workspaces if that's what you mean, but I can select to "send to workspace x" or ctrl-alt down/up/left/right to move across workspaces
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> but get just one and see if you can drag the windows to the other monitor
<Sawkus> maybe I should specify, I have no problem dragging my mouse to the other monitor
<Sawkus> and oh, thanks I misunderstood
<Sawkus> no I can not
<GridCube> Sawkus, install arandr
<GridCube> and control the duality from there
<GridCube> XD
<DaDaDosPrompt> what package does arandr correspond to?
<DaDaDosPrompt> also, hehe, fixed my terminal transparency
<DaDaDosPrompt> think I'm back in business
<DaDaDosPrompt> most excellent
<Sawkus> arandr is it's own package
<GridCube> yes
<DaDaDosPrompt> ah. but is it specific to any particular GPU driver stack?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> its a front end for randr
<DaDaDosPrompt> oooh
<Sawkus> a guide for randr said to edit xorg, but as to which one, here's my xconf:
<Sawkus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766390/
<GridCube> oh...
<Sawkus> ** sorry I mean but I'm not sure as to which line to edit
<GridCube> you have two x instances
<GridCube> screen0 and screen1
<GridCube> i don't understand much of xorg
<GridCube> but i guess arandr will help you
<Sawkus> this probably means nothing but from arandr output:
<Sawkus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766390/
<Sawkus> 'woosp
<Sawkus> *woops I mean
<Sawkus> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/screenlayout/xrandr.py:42: UserWarning: XRandR wrote to stderr, but did not report an error (Message was: 'xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default\n')
<Sawkus>   warnings.warn("XRandR wrote to stderr, but did not report an error (Message was: %r)"%err)
<GridCube> no idea sorry
<GridCube> :(
<Sawkus> okay, probably no big deal then
<GridCube> someone smarter might help you
<Sawkus> I'm really not sure what I'm looking at for xrandr, the monitor it shows is "Default"
<Sawkus> is this what it should show?
<GridCube> i guess so
<Sawkus> and when I run it with the -q switch, it only shows one monitor as well
<GridCube> Sawkus, take a screenshot of arandr please
<GridCube> and pass it here
<GridCube> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Sawkus> actually, I didn't have twinview enabled in nvidia display config
<GridCube> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors
<Sawkus> when I switch to twinview, Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +0+0, DFP-1: 1920x1080 @1920x1080 +1920+0' (Mode 3840x1080, id: 50) on X screen 0.
<Crash_O-D> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766400/ errors when trying to make a file to install
<Xenicide> Does anyone know what the boot options are during install?
<Sawkus> gridcube: http://imagebin.org/187975
<Sawkus> as you had asked
<GridCube> D:
<Sawkus> what am I doing wrong?
<GridCube> you just have one screen there
<GridCube> i don't know
<GridCube> doesnt the link i pased you help?
<GridCube> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors
#xubuntu 2011-12-11
<Xenicide> Okey another question.
<Xenicide> Is it possible to install xubuntu by mounting the iso?
<the_ant> hey, i just install project-open on my laptop. and for some reason i need to remove it. i install using step from here http://www.project-open.org/documentation/install_ubuntu badly i forget to write log.
<the_ant> Xenicide: what do you want to do?
<Xenicide> I want to install xubuntu from windows xp from the harddrive
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: replacing windows xp?
<the_ant> where is your destination? install xubuntu as dual boot or under windows using wubi?
<Xenicide> TVasEyes: Maybe. It doesnt realy matter to me. My tought was if i wanted i could delete windows from Xubuntu
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: option: install VirtualBox or VMWare and run Xubuntu as vm for a while?
<Xenicide> So by using wubi you install xubuntu on a ntfs file system?
<the_ant> Xenicide: yes, you install xubuntu as a program on windows. if you don't like you can remove it from control panel.
<TVasEyes> might as well use Live version, even less hassle.
<the_ant> yap. TVasEyes is true.
<Xenicide> dont you have to burn a cd to do that?
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: for live, yes.
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: there may be an option to use an USB stick, I don't know (someone here will though)
<the_ant> if you don't want to burn CD use Virtual machine to run live session.
<the_ant> TVasEyes: using unetbootin is easy.
<the_ant> Xenicide: burn your iso to USB stick using unetbootin.
<TVasEyes> Xenicide, the_ant:  for just trying out live version is definitely easiest.
<Xenicide> Well by comp cant boot from USB
<TVasEyes> but you ca nburn cd?
<TVasEyes> can burn*
<Nineain> (Ohh wooaahhh) x3
<Nineain> You know you love me
<Nineain> I know you care
<Nineain> Just shout whenever,
<Nineain> And I'll be there
<[nyan]> la que espera..
<Nineain> You want my love
<[nyan]> KJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
<Nineain> You want my heart
<Nineain> And we would never, ever, ever be apart
<Nineain> Are we an item?
<Nineain> Girl quit playin'
<Nineain> We're just friends,
<Nineain> What are you sayin'?
<Nineain> Said there's another as you look right in my eyes
<Nineain> My first love, broke my heart for the first time
<Nineain> And I was like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ooh
<Nineain> Like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby noo
<Nineain> Like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<bazhang> !ot
<Nineain> I thought you'd always be mine (mine)
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xenicide> I cant even get my cdrom to work.
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<Nineain> Like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby noo
<Nineain> Like
<bazhang> Nineain, stop that
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<Nineain> I thought you'd always be mine (mine)
<Nineain> Oh oh For you, I would have done whatever
<[nyan]> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
<Unit193> Thank you bazhang
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: oh, then maybe the_ant's suggestion is the way forward.
<TVasEyes> otoh, maybe a new cd drive first?
<Xenicide> TVasEyes: to install it using wubi? When i installed it seemed easy. I thought i was getting a real linix os.
<Nineain> And I was like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ooh
<Nineain> Like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby noo
<Nineain> Like
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<Nineain> I thought you'd always be mine (mine)
<Nineain> Baby, baby, baby ohh
<Nineain> Like
<Xenicide> Its not my drive that is the problem, i got a few but iam not very good at getting them to work.
<TVasEyes> iXenicide: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu_installer) says not.
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: going the virtual machine route gives you both, 'real' linux and option to start from iso
<TVasEyes> with a vm you won't need a new drive.
<Xenicide> TVasEyes: But in the wiki it says : While Wubi does not install Ubuntu directly to its own partition this can also be accomplished by using LVPM, the Loopmounted Virtual Partition Manager, to transfer the Wubi-generated Ubuntu installation to a dedicated real partition
<the_ant> consider xubuntu system requirement if use virtual machine.
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: and it goes on to say: "It is not a Linux distribution of its own, but rather an installer for Ubuntu"
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: anyway, quickest route (IMO): install VirtualBox or VmWare Player, download Ubuntu appliance and enjoy.
<Xenicide> TVasEyes: Then lets say i want to replace windows with linux. I know it can can be done from the hdd but its a little bit more complicated.
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: I think without working cdrom and no option to boot from USB, replacing Windows is dicey..
<TVasEyes> might wind u pwithout anything working at all.
<TVasEyes> wind up*
<the_ant> ever i tried installing xubuntu to HDD from ISO image using VMware workstation, and its work.
<Xenicide> I know you have to use grub witch i have installed, its how you use its command that is hard.
<holstein> you can go to another machine to install
<the_ant> only if you have extra spare HDD. and set it as HDD of virtual machine.
<holstein> take the hard drive to another machine
<Xenicide> So lets say i use VMware and the deletes the windows folder... what happens?
<the_ant> using VMware as i said before?
<TVasEyes> if you run Windows version of vmware and delete Windows -- it'll crash.
<Xenicide> Another machine.. that might work, but then what?
<the_ant> if you boot from extra spare of hdd it's possible.
<the_ant> i mean windows status is shutted down.
<the_ant> and you run xubuntu from another hdd.
<Xenicide> so the other hdd is used as an USB?
<TVasEyes> not sure what the_ant meant, I read this as dual-boot.  if you have another machine, and you're networked,
<TVasEyes> maybe someone can talk you through network boot/install.
<Xenicide> No i only got one machine, and a ps3. But i should have access to another comp if that helps.
<TVasEyes> tbh, I'd sort out the hardware first.
<Xenicide> Well a 1.3 ghz and 384 ram comp is rather limited. http://agnipulse.com/2011/08/install-ubuntu-hard-disk/ is what i tried first.
<TVasEyes> there are other Linuxes which can cope with 384M ram well. ;)
<Xenicide> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html then ther is this.
<Xenicide> Other linuxes? Iam sure there is.. Is all linuxes hardware specific?
<TVasEyes> some need a lot more ram than others, all depends what s/ware you expect to use.
<Xenicide> While IRC might seems fast, maybe it would easier to ask on a forum. Well that i do know.
<the_ant> Xenicide: have you check distrowatch for that?
<Xenicide> no what is that?
<Xenicide> is it posible to make another partion and just copy paste a pre installed linux?
<the_ant> distrowatch is place to browse which distro is fit to you.
<holstein> Xenicide: you can run something like puppy linux like that
<holstein> you can take the hard drive to another machine, and install linux on it, and bring it back to that machine
<the_ant> no. Xenocide you can't do that.
<Xenicide> the_ant: is that because of hardware?
<holstein> you *could* copy puppy over somehow, but it wouldnt be trivial
<the_ant> as holstein say, thats the only way. acording your hardware.
<the_ant> Xenocide: but you can copy the partition. i use paragon for that. *sorry the easy way*
<the_ant> Xenocide: i make it clear. you can copy the whole partition of linux to another hdd. but you can't copy file per file to another hdd, except you install minimal linux on it and copy another file you needed, but it's hard to do.
<Xenicide> the_ant: Xenocide? Did you typo twice? I dont want easy, i want to go from windows to linux using only my hdd.
<holstein> Xenicide: ?
<holstein> virtualbox?
<holstein> did you rule out netboot?
<the_ant> Xenicide: sory for my typo.
<the_ant> Xenicide: how big is your HDD?
<Xenicide> holstein: Tried virtualbox, didnt work. netboot? Just want to change windows to Linux.
<holstein> Xenicide: sure, and thats easy when you have the proper tools
<Xenicide> the_ant: 80gb
<holstein> if you have no way to boot install media, you'll need to be crative
<holstein> creative*
<Xenicide> the_ant: no problem about the typo.
<holstein> you mean the nick?
<holstein> just use tab complete on the nicks... just type an X and hit tab
<the_ant> holstein, thanks for it. i never chat using this before. :-D
<holstein> the_ant: welcome !
<Xenicide> X didnt work for me but xe didi
<holstein> when i type "t" and hit tab, it cycles through the t nicks
<the_ant> Xenicide: do you have another hdd?
<Xenicide> holstein: creative? As long as it works by using only the hdd.
<holstein> Xenicide: ?
<holstein> Xenicide: it doesnt
<holstein> Xenicide: do you have another machine?
<Xenicide> holstein: baybe bcuz i use chatzilla
<holstein> Xenicide: is the cd rom drive broken?
<holstein> you can use plop to boot USB devices from cd
<holstein> Xenicide: does the machine to netboot?
<Xenicide> the_ant: yes but it got content on it that i want to keep.
<holstein> Xenicide: the hard drive?
<holstein> you need to back that up
<holstein> i would *not* do any dual booting, or shrinking partitions without backing up
<holstein> if you dont have that information backedup, its a matter of time til you lose it anyways, so just go ahead and develop a plan for that, and that plan will also help you install linux in this scenario
<the_ant> Xenicide: OK, i assume you only have 2 hdd, 384MB RAM, 1.3ghz CPU
<the_ant> first, rearrange the partition. so you can backup your data to another partition.
<holstein> another drive really.. that hard drive *will* fail
<Xenicide> holstein: just 1 comp, no cd drive, no USB boot, just my hdd. netboot?
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_booting
<the_ant> use your second hdd that not contain any data you want to keep as UFD replacement.
<holstein> Xenicide: how do you do backups?
<holstein> network?
<the_ant> use unetbootin to move your iso to your second HDD.
<holstein> yeah, i like that ^^
<holstein> that'll work :)
<holstein> select it from the bios
<the_ant> boot from your second hdd to run xubuntu installer.
<holstein> boot, install to the other one
<holstein> Xenicide: do you have 2 hard drives?
<the_ant> ^^ yeah true.
<holstein> in the machine?
<Xenicide> my second got space but another filesystem so if possile i rather not use that. Partioning i know how to use.
<holstein> Xenicide: that is literally the only way
<the_ant> make sure you not touch your backup partition when installing xubuntu.
<the_ant> what filesystem?
<holstein> move all the data to one drive, format the other fat32... unetbootin the iso on it, and move the data back over onto it
<holstein> Xenicide: you have limited options here
<holstein> puppy will do what you are looking for, but its not quite the same
<the_ant> i think it's the only way.
<holstein> if you want a modern distro, you'll need to make some decisions there
<TVasEyes> holstein: and buy RAM.
<the_ant> i assume you have no cdrom, no usb boot, no network.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> yeah, network boot is still an option potentially
<Xenicide> holstein: ps3
<holstein> Xenicide: ?
<the_ant> Xenicide: what?
<holstein> play station 3?
<Xenicide> holstein: that was for the_ant
<holstein> what is ps3?
<holstein> still .. whats ps3?
<the_ant> ps3 filesystem?
<Xenicide> yes its palystaion 3, windows cant read it so it has to use a special file system (like fat, ntfs, or ext4)
<the_ant> is it possible to resize yout ps3 hdd or partition?
<Xenicide> the_ant: i think so. Then i plug it in with a USB device
<Xenicide> If ther is a will, there is a way... so i just have to find a way
<the_ant> i never try with ps3 partition but you may try paragon partition manager to do it.
<Xenicide> the_ant: never would  or have? what is pragon?
<holstein> http://www.partition-manager.com/
<holstein> i personally ust http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> thers a parted magic install on there
<holstein> all linux live CD generally have some partition manager though
<the_ant> holstein: he use windows, and can't boot from CD.
<holstein> yeah, im just saying what i use, and its free
<Xenicide> holstein: the first link just seemed like a partion program, thed other seemed cd impended.
<holstein> if you spend $40 on software, you might as well get a USB stick, or something
<the_ant> there's free version for that job http://www.paragon-software.com/home/pm-express/download.html
<holstein> sweet!
<holstein> ill have to bookmark that for later
<Xenicide> holstein: if i spent $2000 usd i woldnt have this problem
<holstein> ?
<holstein> if you spend $40
<holstein> i got a USB cd rom drive the other day for $20 with lightscribe
<holstein> i literally trip over CDrom drives i would give you if you were here
<holstein> you dont need $$ necessarily, though it wouldnt hurt
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: if you've nowhere to backup to, how about using Google documents as temp storage? (you get ~8G I think)
<Xenicide> getting an USB is easy (my neighbor got one), but then i need by bios to boot from usb.
<holstein> yup, and dropbox... sparkleshare.. mediafire
<the_ant> buy internal CDRW burn the ISO and boot from it. it's simple if you spent $
<Xenicide> TVasEyes: I dont need backup.. iam not about safety, for example i neither got a firewall or virus protection.
 * TVasEyes shakes head
<holstein> all hard drives fail
<TVasEyes> and you said you had content which you wanted to keep..
<the_ant> TVasEyes: it was playstation3 partition.
<TVasEyes> ah
<Xenicide> the_ant: yes if you want it simple... but i youre chap you only want the system you have at the moment... because it can be done.
<Xenicide> TVasEyes: yes i have content i want to keep (like movies and music, but i its not a problem if i loose it)
<the_ant> Xenicide: i just kidding :-p have you try the method i said before?
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: backup to the cloud, then follow the recipe given by the_ant?
<TVasEyes> anyway, good luck with it all.
<the_ant> TVasEyes: if you're in my place, backup to cloud will take week.
<TVasEyes> the_ant: yes, but wouldn't need to be full backup, only the really important stuff, compressed & encrypted.
<TVasEyes> the_ant: at any rate, Xenicide will have to make some hard decisions.
<the_ant> TVasEyes: yap. it's true.
<Xenicide> Nope both is wrong.. I just want it work with what i have.
<the_ant> Xenicide: limitation. it make us creative. :-D
<Xenicide> the_ant: Easy is not always better. If there is a way for it to work, iam going to write a guide about it. Because information about linux is more or less non-existence.
<the_ant> Xenicide: if there is the easy way why take the hard way?
<the_ant> use good wah at the good time
<the_ant> way
<Xenicide> the_ant: if everyone wanted the easy way, nobody would use linux.
<the_ant> linux is alternative.
<the_ant> except you want to learn it.learning is not always easy.
<the_ant> linux is not the hard way.
<Xenicide> the_ant: Altenative? Maybe. Yes, learing can be hard, i know by trying to learn C++. On linux it depends if you have to use the command? (like cmd) because thats hard
<Paimun> god damn it
<Paimun> xubuntu doesn't think I have any audio hardware AGAIN
<the_ant> Paimun, that's i mean the hard way.
<Paimun> I think you left out a word
<the_ant> whats that?
<Paimun> "that's i mean the hard way"
<Paimun> does not make sense
<Xenicide> that's what i mean with the hard way.?
<Xenicide> or is the hard way.
<the_ant> (doh) i got typo again.
<dnoir> hi I am a newbie to xubuntu and wondering how to auto login on 11.10
<TVasEyes> dnoir: https://we.riseup.net/refeman+tech-stuff/xubuntu-setup#activate-automatic-login
<Xenicide> dnoir: why not change to kdm?
<dnoir> thanks tvaseyes will look into it now
<Xenicide> dnoir: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864527&page=2
<dnoir> I am happy to change to kdm, but never used linux / code / terminal stuff before so figuring it out as i go. tvaseyes solution gave me following response -> bash: /etc/gdm/custom.conf: No such file or directory
<TVasEyes> dnoir: Xenicide's link might do it for you, otherwise google 'xubuntu "automatic login"', there'll be loads of different recipes, depending on which desktop and login manager you use.
<dnoir> thanks but not sure I have the basic skills necessary, I tried typing [SeatDefaults] into the terminal and pressing enter but it said no command, perhaps I need to learn basic terminal code before I hassle you guys further
<TVasEyes> dnoir: [SeatDefaults] is a section in file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<TVasEyes> you will need to edit this file (if you use lightdm for login), and you need to do this using sudo becuase you require privilege.
<dnoir> i tried typing "sudo autologin-user=dnoir" and lots of text came up so perhaps I am getting somewhere
<TVasEyes> if you have no experience, familiarise yourself with an editor of choice first.
<Xenicide> From what i read TVasEyes is correct.An alternative to Alin's answer is to create a file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and add the following content:
<Xenicide> [SeatDefaults]
<Xenicide> autologin-user=<YOUR USER>
<Xenicide> autologin-user-timeout=0
<Xenicide> user-session=ubuntu
<Xenicide> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<Xenicide> Next time you start, auto-login should work like expected.
<Xenicide> Or rather: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-with-lightdm
<jasonsrus2007> just testing irssi
<dnoir> Sorry think I am out of my depth here, thanks for your help tho, I am going to watch some terminal tutorials on youtube
<TVasEyes> dnoir: ;)
<jasonsrus2007> dnoir > what are you having problems with?
<Xenicide> Did jason just asked a question and then just leaved?
<dnoir> in the terminal i typed "pwd" and pressed enter it said my directory was "/home/dnoir" so how do I "create a file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<TVasEyes> dnoir: you need to use an editor, there are a number of different ones, I like using vi.
<TVasEyes> create the file in your home directory, when it's complete copy it to the correct directory. want to do it now?
<TVasEyes> dnoir: ?
<dnoir> how do I use the vi editor
<TVasEyes> ok, type vi lightdm.conf <enter>
<TVasEyes> then i to go into insert mode.
<dnoir> ok done it says "lightdm" [new file]
<Xenicide> A genaral question: Why does an OS need to be installed during boot?
<TVasEyes> now i to get insert mode
<TVasEyes> so you can enter text into the new file.
<holstein> Xenicide: during boot?
<holstein> it doesnt
<holstein> it needs to be installed if you want it installed
<dnoir> does that just mean pressing insert on the key board?
<TVasEyes> dnoir: no, the i key, the legend at the bottom should change
<TVasEyes> dnoir: do you see --insert at the bottom of your window?
<dnoir> no sorry I pressed the i key but nothing happened
<TVasEyes> dnoir: hm, after you start vi <filename>, when you press i you will get into insert mode.
<TVasEyes> can you type and see the text entered?
<dnoir> nope sorry
<holstein> i still use nano
<TVasEyes> dnoir: oh dear.  can you exit by typing :q<enter> ?
<Xenicide> holstein: Yes or you wouldnt have to restart to install an OS.
<dnoir> oh yes after I press i I can insert text sorry
<TVasEyes> holstein: never used nano.
<holstein> its just a simple editor... nothing like vi... but i use it for banging out something simple in the CLI
<TVasEyes> dnoir: good.  no, what you type must be exact.  I'll paste the lines from my lightdm.conf one by one.
<TVasEyes> dnoir: first line reads:  [SeatDefaults]
<TVasEyes> then enter to get to second line
<holstein> Xenicide: yeah, you'll need to restart at some point to change operating systems, at least natively
<dnoir> ok
<TVasEyes> the next two lines will be from a forum because I don't do auto login
<TVasEyes> line 2:  autologin-user-timeout=0
<TVasEyes> then enter
<TVasEyes> line 3:  autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<TVasEyes> enter again
<TVasEyes> the next line you'll need to know whether you like xfce desktop or standard ubuntu, here's mine for xfce
<TVasEyes> line 4:  user-session=xfce
<TVasEyes> change xfce to ubuntu if necessary, then enter
<Xenicide> holstein: yes to change, but i meant installing.
<TVasEyes> dnoir: you still with it?
<holstein> Xenicide: you'll need a way to use the install media... you have several options to explore though
<holstein> network boot, and unetbootin from that 2nd hard drive
<holstein> or, just take it to another machine
<holstein> Xenicide: i wouldnt expect to find the magic loop-hole
<holstein> if you want to install the OS, you'll need to do just that
<dnoir> yes i am following everything
<TVasEyes> cool, next line:  greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<dnoir> just had to restart once cause I made a mistake
<Xenicide> holstein: network boot is boot, unetbootin is boot, live CD is still boot. So why all the booting?
<TVasEyes> vi isn't the friendliest of editors, sorry  to inflict it on you. :-)
<holstein> Xenicide: you need to boot the install media if you want to install
<holstein> you are booting whatever OS you are in now, and something was booted to install that OS
<dnoir> thats cool i have never done this stuff before so very interested anyway
<dnoir> i press enter after ...greeter
<TVasEyes> dnoir: when you've enter all five lines exactly as shown, press <Escape> key once to get out of insert mode.
<TVasEyes> yes, enter after each line.
<dnoir> ok pressed esc
<TVasEyes> ok, now type : (that's a colon) followed by wq and enter (: makes vi expect a command, w for write file, q for quit)
<holstein> Xenicide: did you try wubi?
<holstein> seems like that is just the thing for you
<TVasEyes> dnoir: you should now be back in the shell / terminal program and see your prompt.
<dnoir> do i type wq then enter or w <enter> the q?
<TVasEyes> type :wq<enter>
<Xenicide> holsein: but why boot to install? For example: If i want to install a program i just install and then start it without rebooting. Wubi? Yes but there is some boot menu that i cant find any information att all.
<dnoir> sorry it said command not found
<holstein> Xenicide: you want a wubi
<TVasEyes> dnoir: are you still in vi? if yes, press <Escape>, then :wq<Enter>
<holstein> Xenicide: mostly because of the changes on the hard drive... partitioning for example
<dnoir> actually i may have already done the correct command in vi cause I am back in the terminal, think I miss read your instructions, lets assume I did it correct and proceed
<TVasEyes> dnoir: ok, now if you do ls<Enter> (ls is used to list the files in the current directory) you should see the newly created file
<holstein> Xenicide: when you install an application, that is into the already booted OS
<dnoir> ls
<TVasEyes> dnoir: yes, ls for LiSt
<dnoir> yes there is a lightdm.conf file :)
<TVasEyes> cool,  now type cat lightdm.conf<Enter> and the file contents will be printed to the console,
<Xenicide> holstein: partitioning is easy. During wubi install my comp hangs, when i choose another option i got "input sigan out of range"
<TVasEyes> this will allow you to double-check there are no typo's.
<TVasEyes> it's important that there are no typo's.
<holstein> Xenicide: i didnt imply it was challenging to partition, but partitioning a hard drive that is running an OS can be challening
<holstein> WUBI is the way to go for what you are dealing with
<holstein> i would work on what that error is
<holstein> try the 10.04 version
<holstein> the LTS
<holstein> Xenicide: you'll *never* figure out how to install xubuntu into a hard drive you are booted into
<TVasEyes> dnoir: do you see the file's contents?
<holstein> you can do some things like that maybe by 'nesting' puppy linux or knoppix...
<Xenicide> holstein: Is it easy to uppgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 within the OS?
<dnoir> yes the only difference is i did not use capitals in [seatdefaults] should i corrct that?
<holstein> Xenicide: i personally wouldnt
<holstein> i would wait for 12.04... or just run 10.04 on that hardware
<TVasEyes> dnoir: yes, must be exactly like shown, including capitalisation.
<holstein> you would need to upgrade to 10.10, then 11.04.. so on..
<holstein> you can jump right from 10.04 to 12.04.. but i wouldnt with those specs
<dnoir> do I type vi lightdm.conf again to edit text in vi?
<TVasEyes> dnoir: to correct (this will be fun), start vi again with the filename, ie vi lightdm.conf<Enter>
<dnoir> done sorry I am a city planner not a programmer
<TVasEyes> dnoir: then move your cursor over the the s in seatdefaults, and press r (which means replace) followed by <Shift>s to get the caital.
<TVasEyes> capital*
<TVasEyes> dnoir: you should see the s having changed to S.
<TVasEyes> dnoir:  ok?
<dnoir> yes i have replaced the text correctly although I accidently inserted a black line above the text, hope that doesn't matter
<dnoir> i mean a blank line
<dnoir> do I type :wq again?
<TVasEyes> dnoir: shouldn't matter, but to remove it you can (with your cursor on the empty line) type dd
<Xenicide> holstein: Maybe its my fault thinking linux will always be as advanced as dos.
<Xenicide> Is there a big difference between 10.04 too 10.10 and 11.04?
<TVasEyes> dnoir: have you replace the D in SeatDefaults?
<dnoir> yes
<TVasEyes> ok, yes, :wq<Enter>
<dnoir> removed the lines as well
<dnoir> great done
<TVasEyes> dnoir: again, cat lightdm.conf to see and verify that all is as it should.
<dnoir> yep looks good to me
<TVasEyes> dnoir: cool, now all that remains is getting the file to its place, the command is: sudo cp lightdm.conf /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<TVasEyes> cp is for CoPy
<dnoir> ok it asked for my password which I typed and pressed enter
<TVasEyes> dnoir: now verify that everything went well:  ls /etc/lightdm  to see the file in the directory (or folder if you come from Windows)
<dnoir> ok it responded with 4 lines of text
<dnoir> lightdm.conf
<dnoir> lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<dnoir> lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf
<dnoir> user.conf
<TVasEyes> dnoir: looks ok, after rebooting autologin should come into force.
<dnoir> great thanks tvaseyes, my first foray into ubuntu coding has been fun, will report back
<TVasEyes> dnoir: see you then.
<dnoir> thanks tvaseyes everything seems to be working well, i also figured out how to remove the xscreensaver package with synaptic, so I don't have that login either
<TVasEyes> dnoir: glad to hear, hope you'll get to like GNU/Linux.
<dnoir> yeh i already like customising things, I got a netbook which had crappy windows software so I tried meego for a while, now I am trying xubuntu and gonna switch my desktop to ubuntu also
<TVasEyes> dnoir: on a personal note, password/logins do have a purpose, especially if it's a netbook/laptop which you might leave laying around where others can access them.
<dnoir> I am not too worried about that, nothing overly valuable on my netbook, will keep that in mind for my desktop tho
<TVasEyes> dnoir: ok, another tip, on the command-line if you're looking for some way to do something, use apropos, eg. apropos editor will show commands relating to editors, then use man <name-of-program> to find out more, start with man man. ;)
<Xenicide> Is passwords not for quick protection, or is linux more secure than windows?
<dnoir> looks like i got some reading to do;) thanks again!
<TVasEyes> Xenicide: there are CD's which will remove existing Windows passwords to allow login without, I don't know of anything like that for *NIX.
<Xenicide> TVasEyes: I didnt know that. But i do have experience getting acess to a win7 comp by using linux.
<atruno> both linux and windows have pros and cons all the pros about windows usually require the purchase of software.  alot of its open source ports don't render as nicely.
<atruno> is anyone here using nautilus in xubuntu ?
<TVasEyes> atruno: not me,sorry.
<atruno> you'd have to disable rescue mode in your kernels on linux to have better security.
<TVasEyes> atruno: & encrpyt the partitions which matter.
<TVasEyes> encrypt*
<atruno> does that mess things up when you install a newer version ?  does not also involve password prompt per partition on boot ?
<TVasEyes> atruno: not sure about newer version, am fairly new to Xubuntu and the Ubuntu way is very different from, say, slackware.  you'd use the same password/key for all, I would have thought.
<TVasEyes> atruno: do you mount all your partitions at boot time?
<atruno> only when i have encryped under other linux.  it prompted me for pass which was a pain.
<TVasEyes> atruno: may be worth it for laptops/netbooks.
<atruno> true
<atruno> i had a laptop stolen from me.  it had my dads loaned american express in a odt file.
<TVasEyes> I think you can get PCMCIA cards which take care of the business.
<Linze> How can i keep my toolbar at the buutom
<Linze> Somewere in the preference
<TheSheep> Linze: toolbar?
<TheSheep> Linze: buutom?
<TheSheep> Linze: can you clarify?
<Linze> TheSheep,Good morning
<Linze> Sorry I already found
<Linze> Iam just new to ubuntu cq linux
<Linze> But looks very oke
<Linze> Can i change the wallpaper in what ever i want?
<TheSheep> sure, in settings->desktop
<TheSheep> just click on the plus below the list
<Linze> ok
<Linze> I `ve another question
<Linze> I installed sollarium,but can`t start it up
<Linze> Has it something to do with "session and startup"
<TheSheep> what is sollarium?
<Linze> sientific,starprogram
<TheSheep> what is the error message you get?
<Linze> don`t know what happend just now,but my screen is frozen
<Linze> Well after the reboot I can start up stellarium
<Lectus> Hi! Where can I submit bugs to Xubuntu dev team? I think I found one.
<Singap_Cougar> hello everybory
<diskroll> hello
<PingJocky> hello rom
<popsch> is there a cli command that returns the current workspace number?
<ToZ> popsch, see: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=3030
<Singap_Cougar> hello
<Singap_Cougar> hello everybory
<Singap_Cougar> coul you help me. does anibody know how sync by bluetooth nokia symbian s 60 to xubuntu?
<Crash_O-D> wheni hook laptop to tv via hdmi i get video but no sound, i changed sound under mixer to use hda ati hdmi (alsa mixer) nothing, even tried playback: rv710/730 digital stero (hdmi) (pulseAudio Mixer) nothing changed to
<holstein> Crash_O-D: you can try installing pavucontrol
<holstein> that could just *never* work
<Crash_O-D> will try. under ubuntu it worked but not under x
<holstein> Crash_O-D: OH... thats good
<holstein> you just have to find out what you need to add then
<holstein> was it the same version?
<holstein> xubuntu and ubuntu 11.10?
<Crash_O-D> yes, but under ubuntu i needed not extra work
<holstein> Crash_O-D: install ubuntu
<holstein> then, install xfce
<holstein> otherwise, you'll need to look and see what you'll need to add to xubuntu
<Crash_O-D> well i installed xubuntu why i need to figure sound
<holstein> xGrind: ?
<holstein> xGrind: sorry
<holstein> Crash_O-D: ?
<Crash_O-D> ** (pavucontrol:7441): DEBUG: Error reading config file /home/crash/.config/pavucontrol.ini: No such file or directory
<Crash_O-D> ** (pavucontrol:7441): DEBUG: Failed to initialize device manager extension: No such extension
<holstein> Crash_O-D: maybe you dont have pulseaudio and thats the issue
<holstein> i forget if xubuntu has pulse by default
<Crash_O-D> it did not i had to install it
<holstein> ok, so theres probably something else fiddly then
<holstein> i would just install ubuntu, and install xfce
<Crash_O-D> lol after setting up all i did would take days to get were i am
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but with audio :)
<holstein> you can save your /home
<Crash_O-D> i have comp speakers just not via hdmi
<holstein> anyways, you *can* figure it out
<holstein> its going to be challenging though
<holstein> you can try installing the uubntu-desktop metapackage
<holstein> at least select it, and look at what all wants to be pulled in
<Crash_O-D> how i get that package
<holstein> ubuntu-desktop?
<holstein> its a meta-package
<holstein> it'll want to pull in a bunch of stuff
<Crash_O-D> oh okay never mind
<Crash_O-D> on that
<holstein> i would open synaptic, search it, and select it
<holstein> look and see what all wants to be pulled in
<holstein> the answer should be one of those packages
<Crash_O-D> okay thanks
<yakeb> Hi all,  I am attempting to install xubuntu to a usb flash drive, as my hard drive took a dive.. I was wondering if a.)  this is even possible and b..) there are any additional steps in need to take during install-as it appears to be stuck on a black screen with a spinning circle.
<holstein> yakeb: i would do it just like normal
<holstein> i would want to see xubuntu running live on the system *before* installing
<yakeb> Also,  I know how to make a bootable flash drive for install, but I am trying to do a complete install to flash drive.
<holstein> i would install selecting the USB drive as the destination in the installer
<holstein> GRUB will go there, and all should be as normal
<yakeb> The system had xubuntu on it before and it boots into the livecd and the live usb flash drive just fine.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so, you just select the USB as the destination
<holstein> i assume the 'dead' hard drive is out?
<yakeb> I selected the usb drive as the destination and everything seemed fine but I think it is stuck now, it has been on a black screen with a spinning circle for an hour or longer.  Perhaps this is normally, though I don't recall an install taking this long in the past.
<holstein> it?
<holstein> the installer?
<holstein> it'll take as long as it takes to write to the USB
<holstein> if its slower, it'll take longer
<yakeb> Yes I pulled out the old hard drive before running the install.
<yakeb> Toshiba a205 series,  not new but not ancient.
<holstein> wont matter, as long as it boots USB, or you use something like plop
<yakeb> Bios supports usb boot
<yakeb> What's plop?
<holstein> a way to boot USB from CD when the bios *doesnt* support that
<yakeb> It's usb 2.0 bus-I would think it would be faster writing to flash than to an satanic drive, perhaps I'm mistaken.
<yakeb> *sata.
<yakeb> Hey,  thanks for all your input... I guess I'll just wait a while longer and see what happens.
<w30> Are any menu editors available for xfce4 or is there an alacarte deb available without installing unity, gnome, and compiz?
<holstein> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<holstein> w30: looks like LXMenuEditor works as well
<w30> holstein, where did you find that at? putting LXMenuEditor in search in Synaptic finds nothing.
<w30> holstein, nevermind, i see your url now.
<w30> holstein, thanks, I will install that and see how it works.
#xubuntu 2012-12-03
<xubuntu660> hello
<c2tarun> Can anyone please suggest me a good Chat client for Xubuntu? Pidgin store passwords in plane text format, its kind of creepy
<Sadin> c2tarun: xchat
<c2tarun> Sadin, GTalk
<c2tarun> for gTalk
<Sadin> c2tarun: ah sorry didnt specify :P
<c2tarun> Sadin, my fault :)
<Sadin> c2tarun: wish i knew any only really use IRC here maybe search the package manager?
<john____> c2tarun, emesene
<c2tarun> john____, I m trying to open its preferences but its crashing
<john____> c2tarun, are you running xubuntu 12.10?
<c2tarun> john____, nope Xubuntu 12.04
<john____> c2tarun, don't know, try the latest version
<john____> http://blog.emesene.org/p/downloads.html
<c2tarun> john____, thanks :) tying to install the latest stable now
<john____> c2tarun, i hope it works :)
<c2tarun> john____, it worked :) thanks a lot
<john____> c2tarun, nice! :)
<mchammer> hi there
<mchammer> got a small problem: after an xconf-issue my theme/style is set to the default xface-style
<mchammer> and i can't change it back to greyboard
<mchammer> *greybird
<mchammer> i can't change the style at all
<mchammer> can anybody help me with taht?
<mchammer> same for icons etc
<mchammer> everything appearance-related
<TheSheep> "an xconf-issue"?
<mchammer> had a dual-monitor xconf
<mchammer> started xubuntu with one monitor only
<mchammer> couldnt find any monitors
<mchammer> had to create a new xconf and so on
<mchammer> thing is: i'm a linux noob
<mchammer> and i don't know where to start looking
<mchammer> google didnt help
<blackgatonegro> well ubuntu does have forum and guides
<blackgatonegro> first thing you should do after install of xubuntu is install xubuntu restricted drivers
<blackgatonegro> next intall the privative video card driver
<mchammer> ye
<blackgatonegro> then just install the programs you want, like I dunno, pidgin, libreoffice?
<mchammer> i got that all running
<mchammer> with my nvidia
<mchammer> everything was fine
<mchammer> then i tried to use my laptop without my external
<mchammer> and shit hit the fan :F
<blackgatonegro> http://linux.about.com/od/xubuntu_doc/a/xubudg31t01.htm
<blackgatonegro> is xubuntu installed in the external?
<blackgatonegro> cause that would like, explain it
<mchammer> yes
<mchammer> i got both monitors working again
<mchammer> my problem now is: i can't get my styles/icons back to work
<mchammer> its all default-xfce
<mchammer> and not greybird
<blackgatonegro> well, you can install the theme again
<blackgatonegro> unfortunately, xfce has that bug, one bad log off and it reverts to default
<TheSheep> blackgatonegro: really? tell me more about that
<mchammer> okay and how do i install it back again?
<mchammer> i still got the list with all themes
<mchammer> bit when i click on a style, nothing happens
<TheSheep> mchammer: do you have a .gtkrc or .gtkrc-2.0 file in your home directory?
<TheSheep> mchammer: you need to enable showing hidden files in thunar to see them
<Bartzy> hello :)
<Bartzy> Can I create a keyboard shortcut to move tabs around in xfce4-terminal ?
<mchammer> mom
<TheSheep> Bartzy: not really
<Bartzy> TheSheep, Bummber , It's possible with gnome terminal :)
<TheSheep> Bartzy: you can use the gnome terminal with xubuntu just fine
<Bartzy> bummer*
<Bartzy> I won't need to install half of gnome ?
<TheSheep> Bartzy: you probably will
<Bartzy> I don't like that :)
<mchammer> no, i only got .gtk-bookmarks
<TheSheep> mchammer: so what did you exactly change, only /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mchammer> as i said i had problems starting xfce, so i went into the console and wrote a new xonf-file via some nvidia tool
<mchammer> cant remember its name
<TheSheep> I have no idea what "xonf-file" is
<mchammer> xconf
<mchammer> sorry
<TheSheep> nope, doesn't help
<mchammer> hmm
<mchammer> thx anyway
<mchammer> no time for this right now
<blackgatonegro> TheSheep, well, there is something called settings manager"
<blackgatonegro> mchammer, well, there is something called settings manager, you can change the theme and lots of settings using it
<TheSheep> blackgatonegro: that's what he was using
<blackgatonegro> TheSheep, maybe you could do a xubuntu partition in the computer you are using, using a external HD is usually not the best idea for xubuntu
<blackgatonegro> wait, that was mchammer?
<blackgatonegro> ???
<blackgatonegro> mchammer, maybe you could do a xubuntu partition in the computer you are using, using a external HD is usually not the best idea for xubuntu, unless you never plug it off, and that kinda defeats the purpose of having a external HD.
<blackgatonegro> mchammer , if you want some kind of portable linux, there are other linux distros that do that.
<TheSheep> blackgatonegro: please stop giving horrible advice
<blackgatonegro> ok
<mchammer> sorry
<mchammer> was afk
<mchammer> no external drive
<mchammer> and yes, i used the settings manager
<mchammer> and i can click on all the themes/styles
<mchammer> but nothing happens
<TheSheep> mchammer: can you check if it actually changes the settings in the file?
<TheSheep> mchammer: you can check it with gconf-editor
<mchammer> where is it located?
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> that's xfce4-settings-editor
<TheSheep> just open a terminal and type 'xfce4-settings-editor'
<mchammer> okay im in it
<mchammer> and now?
<TheSheep> the gtk and icon themes are under xsettings, the xfwm theme is under xfwm4
<mchammer> thx ill look
<TheSheep> try changing it in the settings manager and see if it changes in that settings editor
<mchammer> okay
<mchammer> it changes the name
<mchammer> in the settings editor
<TheSheep> ok, so the settings work, just are ignored for some reason
<mchammer> yea
<xubuntu893> всем привет! есть русские в конфе?
<mks_> Привет!!!!!
<mks_> земляк :)
<knome> !ru | mks_
<ubottu> mks_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<knome> is the action buttons applet using xfce4-session-logout?
<knome> if yes, what's the parameter to give to xfce4-session-logout to do a single action, but ask for confirmation?
<c2tarun> is there anyway by which I take the screenshot and upload it directly to imagebin or someother place?
<GridCube> press prnt-screen and upload to the option it says there
<c2tarun> GridCube, its saying host on ZimageZ
<c2tarun> GridCube, ohh.. that will work :) thanks
<c2tarun> GridCube, but is there anyway to change this site?
<GridCube> no, but you can make your own scripts using scrot and wget
<baizon> im using synapse :)
<baizon> it got a build in plugin to upload :)
<baizon> but i think this isnt what you are searching for
<aperson> hi!  I recently installed xubuntu-desktop and removed most of the remnants of kde off my system.  I now find that lightdm does not work.  I've tried fresh lightdm configs to no avail.  I am using gdm right now, but I'd like to go back to lightdm.  Can anyone help or point me in the right direction on where to start?
<baizon> aperson: you need the xubuntu lightdm package
<aperson> I see there is the gtk one and the qt one, but nothing specifically mentions xubuntu, baizon
<aperson> I'm assuming you mean lightdm-gtk-greeter ?
<GridCube> aperson, yes
<GridCube> aperson, whats the problem exactly?
<aperson> lightdm just fails to start
<GridCube> mmmmhmm so you dont get to the greeter, but you do get to the gdm greeter?
<baizon> hmm
<aperson> after I installed gdm and set that as the new default, gdm works fine
<GridCube> ok
<aperson> I remember trying to start lightdm from a tty, but it spat out some error that I failed to capture
<GridCube> have you done a sudo apt-get purge lightdm && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<aperson> the gtk greeter package was already installed, btw
<aperson> GridCube, I had apt write new configs for lightdm
<aperson> so everything in /etc/lightdm/ is brand new
<Catbuntu> ohai
<baizon> !hi | Catbuntu
<ubottu> Catbuntu: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Catbuntu> !patiente | baizon
<Catbuntu> lol
<Catbuntu> !patience | baizon
<ubottu> baizon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<baizon> :)
<Catbuntu> Nah, hello
<Catbuntu> Wherever I go, I always go back to home: XUBUNTU
<baizon> of course because its the best distribution ;)
<Catbuntu> I had to fight a bit to install granola because they've not a Quantal repo yet, so I had to install the debs.
<Catbuntu> Butttt I have a question
<Catbuntu> I added the Granola repo installing a package
<Catbuntu> How can I remove it from the software sources? Editing sources.list as always
<Catbuntu> ?
<holstein> i do that, or i install synaptic and do it in that GUI.. i like synaptic and usually just install it
<baizon> or removing sources.d/<file>
<Catbuntu> I'll see if it's on sources.d
<Catbuntu> holstein, wait, Synaptic has a sources.list GUI manager?
<holstein> settings - repositories
<Catbuntu> Thanks, didn't know that
<Catbuntu> I really never used Synaptic, I preffer command line
<Catbuntu> But that's cool :D
<holstein> Catbuntu: either way... you should get the same results.. also there is ppa-purge from the commandline
<holstein> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Catbuntu> But that's not a PPA
<Catbuntu> I know
<Catbuntu> Well, it's on sources.list.d
<Catbuntu> À bientôt, Auf Wiedersehen, Bye Bye, Paká
<JND314> folks, good afternoon.
<JND314> I've spent some time now trying to get xubuntu to boot after I've installed it on my new lenovo c30 workstation.
<JND314> it would appear that I have now seen a similar pb with ubuntu, ubuntu-gnome, and xubuntu.
<JND314> I think its a grub problem.
<JND314> I have a thinkstation c30, bios rev A1KT40AUS, secure boot is not enabled, UEFI boot mode is on auto. Its a spanking new computer, complete wipe of the drive for *ubuntu install.
<JND314> I prefer xubuntu.
<JND314> I've burned dvds on my mac of iso files whose md5sum I've double checked.
<JND314> oddly, while ubuntu-gnome and xubuntu don't come up after install, ubuntu did, once, and now it doesnt.
<JND314> I have not bricked my box (whew), I'm in the bios config now.
<JND314> If there's anyone who knows grub or some why I can even get to my drive then I will have a lot of info to work with.
<knome> JND314, i have to say i don't know if this has to do with UEFI, but on my new laptop, i had to create a small (few hundred megs) partition at the beginning of the drive to get xubuntu working
<JND314> let me say that I when I do an install, I use 12.10 iso binaries (let's say xubuntu) on a dvd. I install with a clean install (wipe) of the os, enable LVM,
<knome> JND314, this is what the laptop had when it had windows preinstalled
<JND314> and the process is completely smooth. On reboot grub seems to fall thru all the way to my network loader, which is null.
<JND314> knome, oh?
<knome> JND314, yup. a samsung series 5, if that helps you debug this at all
<JND314> I've been reading about the samsung laptop issue.
<knome> JND314, is your a samsung too?
<JND314> I don't think that I have the same pb.
<knome> what's your model?
<JND314> I have a thinkstation c30
<knome> oh right, you said that already. silly me...
<JND314> if you scroll up a bit I've given some details on this.
<JND314> no worries.
<knome> yeah, i don't think i can help much
<knome> have you asked about this in #ubuntu?
<JND314> I'm inclined, if I can figure it out or get help, to edit my grub config
<knome> since this isn't a xubuntu-specific issue, they might be able to help too, even if you're installing xubuntu
<JND314> well, I'm headed down that road, too.
<JND314> its *really* odd that ubuntu booted fine yday after its install
<knome> ok, just so you know: generally it's not encouraged to crosspost
<JND314> but today, after another fresh install, it does not.
<JND314> I'm aware.
<JND314> but when there's no help its fair to move on.
<knome> yeah. nothing personal, just pointing out :)
<JND314> the good folks at ubuntu-gnome didn't really know, and now I see that it wasn't specific to them I've come here.
<JND314> yep. no pb.
<knome> yeah. sounds wonky though.
<JND314> yeah, in fact only after I jumped on this chat did ubuntu not come up, although I expected it to.
<JND314> its oddly consistent. and my box isn't bricked.
<JND314> I think its grub.
<JND314> I think.
<Riley88> hey guys is anyone here good with uefi i tried to duel boot ubuntu 12.10 but couldnt get grub to show up
<Riley88> i already turned of secure boot in the bios
<Riley88> i heard 12.04 is supposed to have better uefi support
<Riley88> is anyone here
<baizon> Riley88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<baizon> you watched there?
<Riley88> i read that already still couldnt get grub to show up
<Riley88> i just wanted a 50gig partition for games so i was just going to choose install along side of windows7 when i did it sunday on ubuntu 12.10 grub wouldnt show up and i ended up nuking my win7 install because the partition got messed up
<JND314> my cxn is up and down as I'm switching between networks
<JND314_> I'm going to make a guess that grub is not being installed on my hd.
<JND314_> if it is installed then its not pointing to the right file.
<JND314_> in grub I clearly see prefix=(cd0)/boot/grub, and I can cat (hd0)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<JND314_> fyi the grub_platform=efi
<JND314_> now I'm thinking that the Intel Boot Agent (GE V1.3.72) is preempting grub
<JND314_> link describing about what I see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141879/error-1962-no-opertating-system-found-after-installing-12-04-lenevo-thinkcentre
<subman> Does Xubuntu not support screen captures?  I tried with Alt+PrintScr and nothing happens
<a5m0> i have one computer that's on 3.7.0-4 and one that's on 3.5.0-19 and they both claim they're up to date, any  ideas what's up?
<picarda> hello everyone
<picarda> anyone can tell me how I can install more compiz effect on xubuntu v12.10?
#xubuntu 2012-12-04
<sajan> If I wanted to deploy Xubuntu on a Workstation that multiple users will be using.  What's the best way for me to edit the default settings for new users?  Specifically, default panel items and theme.  Thanks.
<GridCube> sajan, it depends on your need
<GridCube> s
<GridCube> what kind of users would that be? what level of liberty you want to provide for the users?
<sajan> GridCube, just normal users.  No administrative rights.  Really just for internet browsing, Thunderbird, and LibreOffice use.  I just want to set the default panel items for each user with all the apps that'll be needed so they don't have to.
<GridCube> sajan, all your users will have individual accounts?
<sajan> GridCube, correct.  Mainly so each user can setup their own mail accounts in Thunderbird, settings/addons in firefox, manage their own documents with a unique /home folder.
<GridCube> and you want to give them the liberty to change the themes and desktop background as well?
<sajan> Yeah.  They can change them if they want.  However since none of these users will know what Linux is or what do to or look for in xfce, I want the default panel items in a way where they can just see the Firefox icon on the Desktop and get going without fiddling around too much.
<GridCube> ok, so, what you need to do is edit the panels for any user until they end up as you will like them to, editing panels its as easy as going right clic > panel >edit panel, once you get your set up the way you want it to look like you procede to copy ~/.config/xfce4/* to all the users ~/.config/xfce4/
<GridCube> if you want to "lock" the panels so the users dont accidently delete a launcher you can make the files on ~/.config/xfce4/panel read only
<GridCube> this will make that everytime they relogin the panels will look exactly the same, but theming and wallpaper will be able to change
<sajan> GridCube, cool.  Thanks.  Looking through that directory, that certainly should work.  That's actually dead simple.  I could go through my own home dir and find other conf files to copy over as well.  Might only need a few tweaks.  Perhaps a find/replace of my username with the new username after copy.  Could script it as well.
<sajan> GridCube, thanks much.
<GridCube> sajan, no problem and good luck :)
<xubuntu125> Hi Guys,
<xubuntu125> could somebody help me in 'automounting' Xubuntu 12.10,
<xubuntu125> ?
<nikolam> xubuntu125, what do you need to automount?
<xubuntu125> USB, CD, DVD.
<nikolam> all mount points are in /etc/fstab
<nikolam> and thunar mounts them by default on inserting
<xubuntu125> It appears in Thunar's sidebar, but unmounted by default.
<xubuntu125> I've checked the
<xubuntu125> Removable Drives and Media options
<xubuntu125> all of the needed are checked out.
<xubuntu125> Automounts works perfectly in 12.04
<xubuntu125> but in 12.10 - in my case is broken.
<xubuntu125> Otherwise I've got only /etc/fstab.d
<xubuntu125> It's a freshly installed system with all of the updates.
<xubuntu125> Thunar 1.6.0
<nikolam> hm, i think i also needed linkein /etc/fstab to mount dvds, eve i installed from cd
<xubuntu125> What shuold I do? Create /etc/fstab?
<xubuntu125> Why doesn't it existing by default?
<nikolam> no idea, i installed 12.10 64-bit and it was there i think.
<nikolam> i just added dvd line
<xubuntu125> dvd 'line'? In a config file somewhere?
<xubuntu125> Or is it a directory?
<xubuntu125> fstab.d is empty on my system, but an USB disk is mounted.
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<nikolam> i think it is just /etc/fstab file
<nikolam> but i installed using Btrfs.. what did you choosed?
<xubuntu125> Btrfs? I don't know what is it sorry...
<xubuntu125> I'm checking fstab right now on my laptop,
<xubuntu125> automounting works great in 12.04 on it.
<nikolam> all anwers are on wikipedia mostly :) does help.ubuntu.com search in community contributed docs works for you?
<xubuntu125> It's interesting. There is no /etc/fstab directory on my laptop...
<xubuntu125> I did not checked those docs, I posted this problem to Xfce forum,
<xubuntu125> but nobody answered yet...
<xubuntu125> Are you on xubuntu BTW?
<xubuntu125> OK, I see what You say, sorry - so fstab is a config file.
<xubuntu125> I've got it.
<xubuntu125> (I've thought it's a directory sorry)
<nikolam> :)
<xubuntu125> On my laptop (12.04) it contains the ext4 partition and the swap only.
<xubuntu125> It is the same content as on 12.10
<xubuntu125> Any idea?
<nikolam> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<nikolam> I found this, looks nice: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Quantal
<xubuntu125> :-) Thanks - it's a bit too generic to resolve my problem I think.
<xubuntu125> What system are you on? Xubuntu? Version?
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<xubuntu125> What system are you on? Xubuntu? Version?
<nikolam> i use 12.04 xubuntu in vbox, i amd just re-installing xubuntu 12.10 on 32bit old machine and I generally use Xubuntu 64-bit for 6+ years on my desktops.
<xubuntu125> Interesting... If mounting depends on fstab, how is it possible the file contains the same in 12.04 and 12.10,
<xubuntu125> but automounting works in 12.04 and does not on 12.10???
<nikolam> I am old user and this are modern times :)
<xubuntu125> :-DD
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<nikolam> pls check if searching inside help.ubuntu.com works for you. here it does not Atm.
<xubuntu125> OK, thank You nikolam, see you later (maybe). :-)
<xubuntu125> Bye!!!
<xubuntu186> hi
<Guest98678> hi, i ve installed xubuntu 12.04 on a usb pen drive but system dont boot. i cant even enter bios, any idea?
<kalon> Guest98678: I think you're stuck if you can't get into the bios to change boot settings.
<kalon> If you're willing to take the harddrive out and install using another computer and then putting it back in to the original that should work.
<wavm> has ne1 playing guildwars2 on xubuntu 12.04 with wine 1.4
<wavm> xubuntu rocks!
<Stefan__> Hi everyone, I'm new to Xubuntu, and I have a problem with my wireless card, a Broadcom 4312 that isn't recognized by the system. Would anyone have any idea on how I'd be able to fix that, with the addition that I don't have ethernet access on the Xubuntu laptop?
<Stefan__> Thanks in advance!
<Stefan__> I've already tried several solutions provided on various websites, nothing seems to stick.
<frogman1984> cant help, sorry ... :-(
<Stefan__> Thanks, that's okay. I hope someone sees this and they know what I could do.
<Unit193> Stefan__: Tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access ?
<Stefan__> Unit193, thanks a lot. I tried it, it has worked so far. But now I will reboot and see if it keeps (last few solutions only lasted until I rebooted, which is when the system once again forgot about the existence of a wireless card).
<Stefan__> Unit193, just rebooted and I still have Wi-Fi. I can't thank you enough!
<Unit193> Sure thing!  I have a card that needs that driver, used that method once.  (That links to an older driver, but works fine)
<Sven_vB> hi
<frogman1984> hi
<Sven_vB> how can i get a bluetooth icon into my panel on Ubuntu 12.04.1 (pecise)? bluez is installed. on another system where the applet works, "man bluetooth-applet" shows "bluez-gnome" in the lower left, an a package by that name is mentioned on the Ubuntu Users Wiki. however, neither system can find a package with that name.
<Sven_vB> are there more ways than man to find from where that bluetooth-applet binary originated?
<TheSheep> dpkg -S
<Sven_vB> thanks
<Sven_vB> (for the log: the package is gnome-bluetooth)
<aztak> so - Is there a reliable way to set the default web-browser to Chrome in XUbuntu? It keeps asking for which browser to use, and Chrome keeps asking me if I want it as the default browser.
<GridCube> aztak, launch exo-preferred-applications
<aztak> that's the same as the one in the 'settings manager'? I've tried setting it there, but it won't persist. I'll give it another try though, thanks :)
<GridCube> i see, let me do some research
<GridCube> aztak, go to ~/.config/xfce4 and open the file named helpers.rc
<GridCube> see if the it to say WebBrowser=chromium-browser or what ever you need
<aztak> it says "custom-WebBrowser"
<aztak> GridCube: should it be the full path to the browser, or is it an alias of some sort?
<GridCube> the way you launch it from a terminal
<aztak> GridCube: ok, so
<aztak> 'google-chrome
<aztak>  then. I'll give it a try :)
<killer> how do i move the close button  on right to the left (like in ubuntu  unity and macs)
<GridCube> aztak, how did it go?
<aztak> GridCube: I set the WebBrowser to 'google-chrome', but it still asks for which web-browser to use :/ I can't restart xfce right now - I'll try that later though. Thanks for the help :)
<GridCube> aztak, say to chrome "no" and "dont ask anymore" and set it up by the helpers.rc
<GridCube> obviously chrome doesnt understand xfce
<killer> when i right click on desktop, it takes about 3-4 seconds to show the right click menu(there is no such issue in any other DE installed on my system)
<TheSheep> killer: add a menu to the panel
<TheSheep> killer: I noticed that the menu you get by clicking on desktop doesn't update the cache if there is no menu applet on the panel
<killer> the menu is there by default in xubuntu's panel
<cereal> so I've got 3 monitors (laptop and 2 external) and some reason the laptop always shows the menu on it, anyway I can tell it to prefer another monitor when I'm in the office?
<c2tarun> hi friends is there any app in xubuntu that can notify my on incoming mail (by a notification icon in tray icons and a notification sound). I don't want to use any email client, they are too heavy and I like Gmail's web interface.
<holstein> c2tarun: i use a plugin in the browser
<TheSheep> c2tarun: pidgin can do that
<c2tarun> holstein, what plugin?
<c2tarun> TheSheep, pidgin stores password in plain text format :( thats kind of creepy
<holstein> c2tarun: a gmail notifier.. there are quite a few with different functionalities
<holstein> Simooon: you should keep in mind that if you are asking an application to check and tell you you have email, it will need your credentials
<holstein> Simooon: sorry... c2tarun ^^
<Simooon> holstein, ok then :-P
<c2tarun> holstein, yeah that is obvious, but saving them in plain text format in home folder is bit risky. Anyway what browser plugin you were talking about? Is it for chrome or firefox?
<holstein> c2tarun: i tried quite a few for both.. there are plenty.. i have one in chrome i use thats literally named "google mail checker" ...it makes no sounds or popups, which is what i want.. but there were lots of other options
<TheSheep> c2tarun: I don't know, mine uses a keyring
<c2tarun> TheSheep, check ~/.purple/accounts.xml
<holstein> c2tarun: perhaps an opinion video such as http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJpx8_nDVAc would be helpful
<TheSheep> c2tarun: ouch
<c2tarun> TheSheep, got it? ;)
<holstein> its a trade off for sure... for something to be able to check, it'll need the password
<c2tarun> holstein, the chrome one will also work in chromium I guess!!
<holstein> c2tarun: sure.. it did when i tested.. but i mention it as more of an exmaple of the one you dont want..
<c2tarun> holstein, ohh... :P sorry but still I want to try it.
<blackgatonegro> the main difference of chromium and chrome, is that chromium is stuck with the accident flash for linux, and chromium has a lite less of spyware
<holstein> c2tarun: you can.. its just nothing like what you have mentioned you are interested in, which is why i mentioned it.. but you might consider trading off ease-of-use/functionality for security, and just "check your mail" over ssl or whatever makes you feel safe
<blackgatonegro> here is it: http://ppa.launchpad.net/a-v-shkop/chromium/ubuntu/
<c2tarun> holstein, hmm... I think you're right, I'll use emesene it also tells about unread mail. :)
<TheSheep> holstein: it's a "feature" that makes me go back to gajim
<holstein> blackgatonegro: chromium is in the repos.. sudo apt-get install chromium-browser ...chrome cannot be included in the repos
<blackgatonegro> holstein, I just linked a chomiun repo
<blackgatonegro> the ubuntu one is always a few versions behind
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable is usually what i refer to
<blackgatonegro> http://ppa.launchpad.net/a-v-shkop/chromium/ubuntu/ is a lil bit more stable since they actually test it
<blackgatonegro> but I guess is a preference thing
<cbearden> Is it possible to disable Xubuntu notifications, e.g. when an email arrives or someone IMs me?
<cbearden> Or maybe there's a way to keep them from stealing the focus when I'm typing?
<blackgatonegro> <cbearden>, yuou can set the time to one second, if that helps
<blackgatonegro> <cbearden>, that way they will fade away fast
<cbearden> <blackgatonegro> Thanks for the suggestion; the problem is, they often grab focus while I'm coding, or composing an email, or entering a password; even grabbing the focus for a second can be a problem.
<cbearden> <blackgatonegro> I'll give that a try, but so far they are more nuisance than help for me.
<blackgatonegro> <cbearden>, the only other way I know is using a program that goes fullscreen so you don't see them
<blackgatonegro> <cbearden> but setting the time to one second really helps
<cbearden> <blackgatonegro> I'll give that a try, thanks. Perhaps no one else has this problem.
<w30> cbearden, ha, my window focus problems always make me type my superuser password into xchat, DUH!
<cbearden> <w30> It hasn't gotten quite that bad for me yet, but your message to me raised a notification that stole some characters from some code I was entering.
<blackgatonegro> you should change your password like, right now
<w30> blackgatonegro, *sigh* I did
<cbearden> <blackgatonegro> <w30> Do you use "Focus follows mouse" or "Click to focus"? I wonder if this makes a difference, since so few others complain about notifications stealing focus.
<blackgatonegro> maybe you could ya know, LOOK before you type your password?
<blackgatonegro> or use such an ugly xchat theme there is no way you could get confused
<cbearden> For me, the focus is stolen instantly in the middle of my typing.
<w30> blackgatonegro, my problem is recognizing where the focus actually is depending on various clues that vary, maybe I need a more flashy flashing cursor
<blackgatonegro> <w30>, again try full screen mode, notification don't apear that way
<cbearden> blackgatonegro w30 I typically switch between 3 or 4 windows (xfce4-terminal, gvim, thunderbird, eclipse).
<blackgatonegro> I think there is a way for all screens to be full screen and just switch them with a key
<cbearden> Hmm
<cbearden> blackgatonegro w30 Do either of you use "Focus follows mouse"-style focus?
<blackgatonegro> nope
<blackgatonegro> but again but one second notification is usually does not bug me
<cbearden> Thanks.
<w30> cbearden, I tried that but again when I  keyboard and mouse from the same physical desk my elbow will make the mouse scurry about like a cat was after it.
<cbearden> w30 Thanks; I was just wondering if my notification focus problems were due to my own odd predilection for "Focus follows mouse"; now I know that's not the problem.
<cbearden> I'm going to try disabling "Automatically give focus to newly created windows"; maybe that will help.
<w30> cbearden, yeah
<w30> does any one have a way to get rid of the popups on the desktop when one hoovers over an icon?
<w30> type, size, modified stuff
<blackgatonegro> here you do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1410797/
<blackgatonegro> that disables notifications in xubuntu
<cbearden> blackgatonegro Nice find!
<w30> blackgatonegro, thanks
<Catbuntu> hey
<w30> when I upgraded to 12.10 my compiz got replaced with an abbreviated version, how do I get the full version back with cube cap images  for one thing? for one
<holstein> w30: i would expect breakage as the project moves forward to driving unity
<w30> holstein, does that mean I should look for a different distribution?
<w30> holstein, I abandoned Ubuntu because of Unity, so I need to abandon Xubuntu too?
<holstein> w30: i didnt say nor imply that.. im just saying, the focus of compiz is for unity right now.. and xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> w30: xubuntu doesnt ship with compiz by default so it can be challenging since you are on your own kind of as far as config
<holstein> w30: i would just stay on the LTS and enjoy the remaining cubes and fire.. i miss it, but the days of cubes and fire are over
<w30> anyone have a link to a compiz .deb that is not wrecked by the Unity Zealots?
<holstein> w30: you mean the unity dev team? i dont think they are directly editing compiz.. when i tested in 12.04, i was able to get it sorted out just fine
<holstein> w30: you can always go right to the compiz source and make it however you like. i wouldnt expect a drop in .deb that will "just work" and give you oler functionality like in gnome2 for XFCE
<knome> compiz has never been officially supported on xubuntu
<holstein> yeah... thats the challenge.. its just not made to directly mate up with it in the first place
<holstein> and its going to get less able to mate up easily...
<holstein> w30: i know its challenging.. but i can say, i let the cubes and fire go, and all is well :)
<w30> w30 whimpers and whines; But, I don't want to give up my cube eye candy......
<w30> holstein, Do you do emotional cyber therapy? w30 needs an appointment.
<knome> w30, you can join #xubuntu-offtopic for witty comments.
<Hprmedina> Installing... XUBUNTU!!! :P
<phunyguy_work> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1210-quantal-quetzal/  - pertaining to the messaging menu, what were the "constraints"?
<phunyguy_work> just curious
<knome> gtk3 vs gtk2.
<phunyguy_work> ahh.  makes sense.
<phunyguy_work> thanks
<phunyguy_work> ...will it be back?
<knome> at some point, most probably
<phunyguy_work> so how does one get notifications? Rely on the application's individual tray icon?
<phunyguy_work> (if it exists)
<knome> every application must do the calls for notifications alone usually
<phunyguy_work> Yeah I meant in the long term.
<phunyguy_work> like the messaging menu envelope turning blue
<knome> there are exceptions, like the update notifications, where the panel applet simply checks if there are updates itself (afaik)
<knome> there's an API for the applications for that afaik
<phunyguy_work> yeah thats ok, I was strictly referring to messaging apps
<phunyguy_work> I'll ask here, since there isn't as much "clutter" as #ubuntu, and Firefox is in Xubuntu as well... Spell Checker keeps correcting my American English and giving me British spellings.  Like "defense", it wants me to put "defence".  What is going on here?
<phunyguy_work> XChat tells me "defence" is wrong while "defense" is correct.  That is working as intended.
<phunyguy_work> nevermind.  I think I fixeded it.
<crond> PhantorGorth, American English is just wrong.
<crond> that's all.
<XRS1> any one else having problems with 12.04 / 12.10 stalling during LAN file transfers?
<XRS1> transfers stall & wont cancel*
<puff> Evening.
#xubuntu 2012-12-05
<zodiak> anyone got any recommendations on a nice/small/quick image viewer ?
<zodiak> all these ones that pull in half of kde can jst .. *ahem*
<zodiak> preferrably one that works like the old zgv used to (if anyone can remember that ;)
<v1adimir> yea the viewer is meh
<zodiak> ta
<xubuntu798> where can i find a user manual for "blueman"?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, anyone using launchy here?
<c2tarun> never mind, I found the alternative synapse and its working just fine
<unheeding> so i have the flgrx driver installed, and now the boot splash screen doesn't show up - it's just a blank screen until the login screen pops up.   is there a way to fix this?
<holstein> unheeding: is it broken?
<unheeding> no, it just doesnt show the splash screen
<holstein> sure.. is that a problem?
<unheeding> not really, i am just a perfectionist
<holstein> unheeding: i would ask amd to give you a "perfect" driver.. otherwise, you might just want to tolerate it
<XRS1> it is for me.   embedded systems running on flash memory dont show the splash screen and take longer to load. people dont know the thing is on and working properly so they power it down while its booting and get all mad wanting to know why it doesnt work
<XRS1> non issue after they see it successfully boot and understand it works fine, it just takes a second to turn on
<holstein> i have one of the nvidia/intel ones.. nvidia ion i suppose its called.. i have a different splash depending on which chip im booting
<phunyguy_t430s_>  question, I am trying out connecting to file shares on my linux server via gigolo, and SSH.  In the option for "Folder" I am trying to put the remote folder I want it to connect to but it still maps to my home folder on the server no matter what I put
<xubuntu658> hi?
<xubuntu658> need some help getting started wiht my new Xubuntu
<xubuntu658> programs installation step failed during instllation and no GUI was installed. Anybody can tell me how to retry it manually from console?
<v1adimir> xubuntu658: hi not sure who's here
<xubuntu658> hi vladimir! can you help?
<xubuntu658> thnks!
<v1adimir> xubuntu658: not really, sorz; just got up and don't know it by heart anyway
<xubuntu658> :-(
<xubuntu658> hi schlaftier! can you help me, please?
<schlaftier> I doubt it :-)
<v1adimir> xD
<xubuntu658> lol only starters around here i'm afraid?
<knome> m00se, mind stopping that?
<m00se> stop what
<knome> m00se, changing the nick
<m00se> get over it - like I do it all the time
<m00se> is it breaking your internet or something?
<TheSheep> xubuntu658: just do 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<TheSheep> m00se: it's spamming the channel
<m00se> it isn't spamming anything
<TheSheep> !hi | m00se
<ubottu> m00se: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<m00se> it's tweaking your OCD...so please, contain yourself
<knome> m00se, unless you're able to follow the channel !guidelines and !coc, please leave
<m00se> I have idled in here for over a year and it's the first (and probably only) time you have witnessed it, and I don't feel like I need to write you an apology for 1 minute of your unsolicited attention
<m00se> right...no
<m00se> kick me if necessary, but I'm not going anywhere
<m00se> this is idiotic
<m00se> feel better now?
<knome> m00se, please note that if you break the guidelines again, we will most surely ban you
<knome> m00se, try to be a little bit more civil and we don't have to do that.
<m00se> yes mass will
<m00se> much sorry massa
<m00se> will try harder massa
<m00se> massa need anything else?
<xubuntu233> Hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu233> I've previously install Xubuntu as a dual boot partition form inside windows hassle free but the ios I've burned doesn't autoplay in the same fashion, can you please help?
<xubuntu233> I've downloaded 12.10
<xubuntu233> essentially I simply want to install xubuntu
<xubuntu233> #Hi
<TheSheep> xubuntu658: ios? what do you mean?
<xubuntu233> no, iso.
<xubuntu233> sorry, typo
<xubuntu233> hello?
<TheSheep> xubuntu658: well, I have no idea, maybe someone else, or you can try searching the forums
<xubuntu658> Thanks TheSheep! Problem: I booted from usb drive and now it is asking me to insert the cdrom... my netbook doesn't even have one...
<xubuntu658> a reader I mean
<xubuntu658>  the flashdrive is already inserted...
<xubuntu658> brb
<TheSheep> xubuntu658: try a different socket, on some laptops it will only work on one of their usb sockets
<Conti_> Hey. Quick noob-question: can the xfce power manager display the remaining battery time in the system tray (instead of just on mouseover)? And if not, are there alternatives that can?
<zuriaake> he
<zuriaake> anybody chinese?
<knome> !ch | zuriaake
<ubottu> zuriaake: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<knome> hmm, that's not correct..
<knome> !chinese | zuriaake
<ubottu> zuriaake: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zuriaake> 呵呵
<Lachezar> Hello all... How can I add a Generic Postscript Printer to be used to print to file only, no real connection.
<donnie> all my packages are broken on a fresh install of 12.10 and they can not be repaired by any forum I've been browsing for hours
<Catbuntu> ohai
<kobrakao> todo mundo usa?
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kobrakao> tanks
<kobrakao> =]
<xubuntu934> d
<phunyguy_work> can someone help me wrap my head around what I am doing wrong with Gigolo and SSH?  In Gigolo, I put in the name of the Bookmark, the IP of the server running OpenSSH, the username I connect as, and the folder I want it to mount on the remote server.  I click OK, and when it goes to connect, I enter my password.
<phunyguy_work> Problem is
<phunyguy_work> errr
<phunyguy_work> problem is, it ignores what you put in for the remote folder to mount locally, and just maps to my home folder on the server.
<v1adimir> does it work with filezilla?
<v1adimir> or some other program
<phunyguy_work> I have no idea.  Was trying to stay Ubuntu-supported.
<v1adimir> midnight commander, whatever
<v1adimir> i mean just 2 check whether it's an SSH and/or server problem, or some local config
<v1adimir> oic.. could be settings
<GridCube> phunyguy_work, do you have gvfs-backends installed?
<phunyguy_work> no it connects fine, just to /home/phunyguy
<phunyguy_work> I am not on Xubuntu, but #ubuntu was cluttered and Gigolo comes standard on Xubuntu
<phunyguy_work> so I should have that, yes
<phunyguy_work> I am on standard Ubuntu.
<GridCube> phunyguy_work, check anyway
<phunyguy_work> did, and do.
<GridCube> ok
<phunyguy_work> I can make it work with smb instead, but gvfsd-smb gives me trouble
<GridCube> mmhm
<phunyguy_work> when accessing anything from the mounted folder for non-gvfs aware apps, the process deadlocks after some time
<GridCube> i dont really know much about networking, you might want to check this? http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/09/mount-a-remote-ssh-folder-in-ubuntu-cmd-and-gui/
<phunyguy_work> so I am trying SSH instead
<phunyguy_work> KI've looked at that link already
<phunyguy_work> I googled it.
<GridCube> mmhm yes
<phunyguy_work> last night and this morning.  Nothing mentions that folder option in Gigolo
<phunyguy_work> and I like how Gigolo will dynamically mount when a share becomes reachable.
<phunyguy_work> I just want to find a working solution with the dynamics in mind
<phunyguy_work> (laptop that I use at home, and keep connected to home via VPN when I am at work or on the road)
<phunyguy_work> the plot thickens.  I can click the mounted folder that comes up in Nautilus, and then hit the back arrow and get to /
<phunyguy_work> ...not ideal.
<wonderworld> it's ugly in general, that you need gigolo to do thinks thunar should be able to do on it's own
<wonderworld> bookmarking sftp connections has been broken forever
<phunyguy_work> I'm not using Thunar
<phunyguy_work> and I said I need it to be dynamic
<phunyguy_work> not have to moint it the first time I need to use it.
<phunyguy_work> especially for apps that aren't gvfs aware.
<wonderworld> you can do it with /etc/fstab then
<wonderworld> or use sshfs if it's ssh/sftp
<phunyguy_work> wonderworld, thats not dynamic.
<phunyguy_work> if I put the laptop to sleep, take it to work, then connect it back up via VPN, it needs to "just work"
<phunyguy_work> ...or things break.
<wonderworld> sure, you can write a script that checks for the host being up periodically and mount it
<phunyguy_work> well the thought was, why not use something that is already available.  Guess I have to code.
<phunyguy_work> and I have a similar script for my ssh socks proxy.  Problem is, its not dependable.  the ssh process doesnt realize it went down.
<phunyguy_work> so it never dies leading to the next iteration to reconnect.
<phunyguy_work> I am also not very good at scripting.
<wonderworld> you could run it as cronjob every minute, check if the connection is still there, if not kill ssh and reconnect
<wonderworld> not too hard... 6liner
<phunyguy_work> sounds like a lot of work that I don't know how to do.
<phunyguy_work> maybe you can guide me
<phunyguy_work> give me a baseline and then I can work from there
<wonderworld> k, tell me what exactly you need to do
<phunyguy_work> and sshfs is nice.
<phunyguy_work> I need it to mount the filesystem to my laptop when it is available, and leave it alone if not.
<phunyguy_work> (or umount()
<phunyguy_work> or unmount)**
<phunyguy_work> this is functional for now
<phunyguy_work>  ijust like dhaving the bookmarks there
<Siilence> Just periodically check your mount points. If it doesnt exist, mount it.
<Siilence> If it fails, email you.
<phunyguy_work> ffs I cant type.
<phunyguy_work> plus my wife needs it to be easy.... lol
<phunyguy_work> get tired of hearing "how do I get to the pictures again?"
<wonderworld> buy her an iphone :)
<phunyguy_work> I suppose I could symlink the crap out of it.
<phunyguy_work> with sshfs
<phunyguy_work> just will have broken symlinks if the connection isn't active.
<wonderworld> do you use ssh interactive logins or do you use key-based logins?
<phunyguy_work> interactive, but I can use sshpass
<phunyguy_work> I would imagine anyway
<phunyguy_work> I had to use it for my socks proxy script.
<phunyguy_work> but that is much dirtier than what you would write I am sure
<phunyguy_work> pretty much a while sleep 1; do sshpass blah blah ssh xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -D 1080; done.
<wonderworld> how about somthing like -> test -e /media/myshare/somefile || my_mountscript
<phunyguy_work> translate
<wonderworld> would check if somefile is available, if not run mountscript
<phunyguy_work> lol
<phunyguy_work> what about killing the disconnected ssh session?
<phunyguy_work> if it works like my socks script it wont
<phunyguy_work> will just sit there playing dumb.
<wonderworld> you can do that in my_mountscript. "killall sshfs"
<wonderworld> or if you have the PID of your sshfs session stored, you can kill -kill $PID
<phunyguy_work> maybe a looped script would be better with the PID of sshfs logged
<phunyguy_work> check connection, then kill if the server doesnt respond to a ping
<phunyguy_work> then check for availability every 60 seconds
<wonderworld> or check any file on your share
<phunyguy_work> but this doesnt fix the bookmark issue.
<phunyguy_work> however it does show up as a local drive in nautilus
<wonderworld> you can make your scruipt dynamic and pass it variables for your different shares. then create nice desktop icons for every connection
<phunyguy_work> well I will tell you I am not on Xubuntu
<phunyguy_work> I am on reg Ubuntu
<phunyguy_work> I asked here because gigolo is in Xubuntu standard.
<wonderworld> but you won't need to do that anyway, because your script will make shure that all your shares are available all the time
<phunyguy_work> so the same may not apply
<wonderworld> no difference with ubuntu
<phunyguy_work> its why i liked the idea of Gigolo, smb access worked well, just deadlocked with non-gvfs aware apps
<wonderworld> if you don't want them to be available all the time, you need to create some bokmark concept
<wonderworld> gvfs is a pain
<phunyguy_work> no they need to be there.\
<wonderworld> not really stable
<phunyguy_work> I agree.
<phunyguy_work> but the concept is fantastic
<phunyguy_work> I will do this.
<wonderworld> nice, enjoy :)
<phunyguy_work> use Gigolo, let it connect however it wants, and just create symlinks, like ~/Music/Main Collection for my music folder on the share, ~/Pictures/Main Collection for pictures
<phunyguy_work> ~/Downloads/torrents for the torrents share
<phunyguy_work> etc.
<phunyguy_work> sounds reasonable.
<phunyguy_work> and a single folder with the root of the /media folder on the server.
<phunyguy_work> so far so good.  putting it in a script to replicate to the rest of my machines
<phunyguy_work> hmm yeah wonderworld, this will have to be a custom script.  ssh gets just as confused as my proxy script
<phunyguy_work> so I will have to write one that launches sshfs, and grabs the PID.
<phunyguy_work> then checks once a minute for connectivity and kills it if there isnt
<phunyguy_work> starts it if there is.
<wonderworld> yes, sounds good.
<wonderworld> maybe it would be even easier to setup the sshfs connections in /etc/fstab
<wonderworld> but i have no idea if this is stable....
<phunyguy_work> wonderworld, ssh will do the same thing
<phunyguy_work> it will never disconnect
<phunyguy_work> and get ALL confused, same with Samba
<phunyguy_work> at least Gigolo tries to manage it if it doesnt exist
<superboot> Hi all. I'm trying to copy custom menu entries that I setup on one machine (with icons etc..) to the rest of my machines. What files do I need to copy/modify?
<superboot> The main system menu that is. (the one with the mouse head on it)
 * Catbuntu is back
<phunyguy_work> ...aaaaaand GVFS died
<xubuntu014> hi! anybody around I can ask for help?
<knome> !ask | xubuntu014
<ubottu> xubuntu014: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu014> sorry. Installed xubuntu 12.04.1 today, installation process failed at the step "install programs", now I don't have a GUI
<knome> xubuntu014, can you get to a command line?
<xubuntu014> yes, tried apt-get install xubuntu-gui or something like that someone told me here
<xubuntu014> now it asks me to insert a cd
<xubuntu014> but i booted from a usb drive
<knome> is the usb stick in?
<xubuntu014> and don't have any cdrom unit
<xubuntu014> yes
<knome> are you connected to the internet?
<xubuntu014> yes
<knome> ok, just a minute
<knome> also, do you have another computer to irc from next to you?
<xubuntu014> yes lol
<xubuntu014> no other way
<knome> ok, good. type the following command:
<knome> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<knome> it will ask for your password, insert that too
<xubuntu014> ok
<xubuntu014> lots of txtlines runnning...
<knome> now you should see the software sources list
<xubuntu014> yes
<knome> there should be lines starting with about "deb cdrom:[Xubuntu..." in the beginning
<xubuntu014> some files were not found
<xubuntu014> yes
<xubuntu014> no wait
<knome> files not found? did you type the command i posted?
<xubuntu014> "impossible to get cdrom: [Xubuntu...
<xubuntu014> yes
<xubuntu014> sorry i'm translating from spanish
<knome> you sure? 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' without the quotes
<knome> that should only open a text editor
<xubuntu014> sudo: nano: command not found
<knome> oh, ok.
<xubuntu014> ?
<knome> xubuntu014, just a moment
<xubuntu014> (thanks a lot for doing this for free, by the way! hope to be able to help someday)
<knome> xubuntu014, what happens if you type 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<xubuntu014> same thing
<knome> command not found? ok...
<xubuntu014> yep
<raytray> xubuntu014, when you ddi apt-get install xubuntu-gui what happened?
<xubuntu014> no wait i tipped it wrong
<xubuntu014> sorry
<xubuntu014> now I see two text lines and a lot of ~in the middle
<knome> two text lines only?
<xubuntu014> deb cdrom:[Xubuntu....
<xubuntu014> up
<knome> is there something like "deb http://..." later?
<xubuntu014> and "etc/apt/get/souces.list" 2lines, 125 char
<xubuntu014> nop
<knome> xubuntu014, oh, ok. then type ":q" (without the quotes, literally) and press enter
<TheSheep> wait /etc/apt/get/ ???
<xubuntu014> maybe an internet problem?
<knome> xubuntu014, it looks like the installer didn't get very far
<knome> xubuntu014, i'd suggest trying to install again, since there's not much you can lose
<xubuntu014> i did it two times already, always crasches at the same step
<xubuntu014> and the iso should be fine  - i checked the md5 thing
<xubuntu014> should i try to burn it again anyway? maybe with another burner? the one i did it was which i found in the ubuntu help pages
<knome> if you've checked the usb stick is fine, let's try to continue then
<xubuntu014> i've just booted from the stick again and clicked at "check disk" : integrity test failed:
<knome> xubuntu014, ok, in that case you should try creating the usb stick again
<knome> it's the easiest way
<xubuntu014> ok thanks!
<knome> np
<xubuntu014> wait! which program you suggest?
<xubuntu014> the burner may have been the problem...
<knome> i don't know those apps, use something that's suggested on the ubuntu wiki
<xubuntu014> ok thanks a lot again!
<holstein> xubuntu014: test the integrity of the disk... should be in the alternate menu if you hold shift while the live CD is booting
<holstein> that will confirm the image, and the media
<xubuntu014> thanks, holstein, just did it - "integrity test failed" i'm burning it again. Bye guys!
<xubuntu014> thanks a lot
<phunyguy_work> wonderworld, baseline script is complete. Wanna see?
<wonderworld> sure
<phunyguy_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413192/
<phunyguy_work> works great
<phunyguy_work> bounced my openvpn conncetion a few times
<wonderworld> nice.... and you said you couldn't script :)
<phunyguy_work> well to be fair, my brain is hurting
<wonderworld> it gets easier over time and it's very useful
<phunyguy_work> I used perl for a long time, but I am trying to get away from that
<phunyguy_work> I also set up the ssh tunnel with certificates
<phunyguy_work> so no password required
<wonderworld> for me it's the real great thing about linux... if something doesn't work the way you want it, you can script it for yourself 99% of the time
<wonderworld> (and it will work forever)
<phunyguy_work> yah
<phunyguy_work> thanks for your help
<wonderworld> np
 * phunyguy_work beers wonderworld 
<wonderworld> * thankfully *burps*
<phunyguy_work> hah!
<phunyguy_work> I can use this same script to make my proxy work better as well
<wonderworld> just ordered my personal xmas present Lenovo EDGE S430. great
<phunyguy_work> wonderworld, nice.  We are a Lenovo shop here.
<wonderworld> hey great...good choice? i was researching and thought it was pretty much the best i could get for the money with full ubuntu compatibility
<phunyguy_work> I use a T430s, and T420s
<phunyguy_work> very nice laptops
<phunyguy_work> the X1 Carbon sucks though
<phunyguy_work> the touchpad on it is like a mac.. but worse.
<phunyguy_work> its just one big button but you have to press the corner still to left or right click.  very tough to use.
<wonderworld> hope thinkpads are as good as people say. just wanted something robust and hassle free for linux use with keyboard lightning
<phunyguy_work> they are good.
<phunyguy_work> the Desktops are nice as well
<phunyguy_work> This machine is a quad core Xeon
<phunyguy_work> ThinkStation E30
<phunyguy_work> sorry E31
<phunyguy_work> 16 gigs RAM
<wonderworld> whats the most frequent RMA you receive?
<holstein> rma for a thinkpad? i might talk about that and mention looking at a system76 or some other linux preloaded PC's in the offtopic channel
<phunyguy_t430s_> wonderworld, do you happedn to have the pastebin link still?
<phunyguy_t430s_> or anyone for that matter.  If they still have it in their chat scrollback, please send along to me.  Thanks
<knome> phunyguy_t430s_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413192/ ?
<phunyguy_t430s_> gracias.
#xubuntu 2012-12-06
<c2tarun> each time I open chrome or chromium I get a popup to unlock keyring. Can anyone please tell what is this keyring for?
<holstein> c2tarun: maybe take a screenshot...
<c2tarun> holstein, you dont get that?? I googled and everyone is getting it :(
<c2tarun> holstein, which browser are you using?
<holstein> c2tarun: correct... i dont get it. you mind taking a screenshot so i know what is popping up?
<holstein> im using chrome
<holstein> well, i see there is an update i havnet downoaded.. and a kernel upgrade too.. so lemme reboot and see if its "broken"
<c2tarun> holstein, wait, I have to log-off and relogin, I'll post screenshot in a moment.
<holstein> yeah? so its not each time.. just when you login the first time?
<c2tarun> holstein, we can't take its screen shot, nothing works when the popup box comes up.
<johnride> Hi, where can I find an iso of XUbuntu ppc under 700Mo to write it on a CD?
<johnride> For an IMac G3
<agrester> Hello?
<agrester> Have a problem with lightdm-gtk-greeter
<c2tarun> agrester, what problem?
<agrester> Basically I set lightdm-gtk-greeter to have a backround=path and for some reason the background at the greeter stage has this bizarre pixelated noise and it looks like distortion...
<agrester> It's so strange, it's all messed up now, everything appears to be at default...
<c2tarun> good job :) now just hang around, some one will answer you soon.
<agrester> I can paste bin
<agrester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414084/
<popolon> hi, I discovered a strange thing in xubuntu 12.10. My system is in french by default, I added chinese, and when I want to log xubuntu or xfce desktop in chinese it's still in french ???
<popolon> on a computer I managed to be able to switch to chinese, by choosing gnome at session login + chinese as language
<popolon> gnome crashed, I've only background at least
<popolon> I switched to console (ctrl+f1), killed gnome session, logued again with xfce in chinese, and then chinese xfce appear
<popolon> works now with xfce & xubuntu desktop
<popolon> an another computer I would like to do the same thing, without installing gnome
<popolon> why network is not visible by default in thunar on xubuntu 12.10 ? Is there a documented method to get it ? all docs /faq I found are back from 2006, and don't seem to be the same than today ?
<popolon> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/xubuntu-quetzal.html
<popolon> there is another guy saying that. no network/print share in 12.10
<popolon> it doesn't have volume control, I have after install, but since yesterday, don't know why for, I had to readd it, and don't manage well my card, only a master control ????
<popolon> I didn't added ppa or external software for now, but a firefox in /opt/ own directory from mozilla ftp
<olbi> I have strange things on one computer with Xubuntu 12.10, that is hardware problem, allways have big file like .xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old.backup
<olbi> one time it was 92GB! :]
<blackgatonegro> olbi, try using 12.04, is a lts
<olbi> but it only appears with 12.10 and on this computer :P this is 6 years old :] soon I will change him to much more actually unit :]
<olbi> now I will stay with 11.10 :]
<blackgatonegro> olbi, 12.04 is a lts, 11.10 is not.
<popolon> with 12.04, ibus + compose key didn't integrate well
<popolon> now that's resolved
<popolon> I can again type in full french typographie
<blackgatonegro> popolon, 12.04 had a lot of updates since then
<popolon> I only installed 12.10 sunday
<popolon> for my main computer
<popolon> and yesterday for another one
<blackgatonegro> 12.10 makes many changes compared to 12.04
<blackgatonegro> 12.04 is a long term release, that means it will last longer
<blackgatonegro> besides if you get 90 GB errors is a bad idea to stay in 12.10
<blackgatonegro> the fonts have been fixed in 12.04
<blackgatonegro> they been updated and that
<popolon> not a problem of font, but a problem of keyboard management
<popolon> if ibus is used (I need it to type in chinese), compose key don't work (I need it to write in fr.wikipedia for french typography)
<popolon> « » … etc…
<popolon> oh, and a minor point but that could help other
<Catbuntu> Oh popolon, you're a big editor at fr.wiki :)
<Catbuntu> I work at es.wiki basically.
<popolon> the libtxc is installed by default (for s3 texture compression)
<popolon> but on intel hardware should be removed to use flightgear for exemple
<popolon> else there will by funny bugs
<blackgatonegro> popolon, you should try 12.04 again, maybe that was patched, or maybe there is a workaround.
<popolon> there are still bugs without but far less
<popolon> blackgatonegro, I was on 12.04 before, this is a problem with mesa driver
<popolon> (again)
<popolon> just have to remove this package and everything works about fine
<popolon> but intel mesa driver is in developpement can't hope to much from hom
<popolon> him
<popolon> blackgatonegro, I only switched sunday, I know the difference
<blackgatonegro> anyway, your 12.10 install is very screwed if you get so many errors, the advantage of LTS versions is that they usually last long enough for patches to be release and for people to find workarounds.
<popolon> Catbuntu, thanks ^^, there is a popolon on es: that edited some years ago, but that's not me
<Catbuntu> You could request a SUL.
<popolon> blackgatonegro, the problem with Harddrive is not for me
<popolon> I know, I getted for most language wikipedia
<blackgatonegro> popolon, switch back
<popolon> but I don't want to take another one account
<Catbuntu> I think that if es:popolon is unactive they can drop it and SUL you, ask on the embassy.
<popolon> ok, I probably will ask again in few time
<Catbuntu> The es:popolon account is unactive since Feb. 2007.
<blackgatonegro> popolon, update of versions screwing ubuntu installs is quite common, I had to format a disk when I upgraded to 12.04 and to a fresh install, I had tons of errors otherwise.
<popolon> I know, I formated my disk (after backup) for install new one
<popolon> but problems are minors
<blackgatonegro> popolon, specially if you upgrade to a version that makes several key changes, like 12.10 does
<popolon> and not the same on two computers
<popolon> I globally like the change
<popolon> less slow (or faster), so important on the ~7 years old computer of my wife
<blackgatonegro> popolon, I don't think 90 GB of errors are minors, I never got that much errors in any ubuntu install
<popolon> blackgatonegro, I don' have 90GB of error
<popolon> that's another user
<blackgatonegro> popolon, xubuntu 12.04 works okay in seven year old computers
<popolon> (olbi)
<blackgatonegro> popolon, sorry
<popolon> no problem
<blackgatonegro> I tend to get confused when multitasking
<popolon> but javascript is really important and is really faster, else she will want to come back to windows xp to use privator softwares
<blackgatonegro> And LTS have the advance of lasting long, so your hardware wont' be unsupported for years
<blackgatonegro> popolon, there is something calling dual boot.
<popolon> js is a great step for that
<blackgatonegro> *called*
<popolon> I prefer only free version ^^
<popolon> I don't think she will like to reboot every time
<popolon> so I only want to understand
<blackgatonegro> popolon, you can change grub so it boots xp first
<popolon> why par defaut, if system is installed in french, I can't get chinese system session, but if I make gnome crash
<popolon> and how to add network share, and everything will be ok
<popolon> I don't want xp anymore
<blackgatonegro> wait, gnome? This is xubuntu
<popolon> pfff
<blackgatonegro> we dont use gnome here, just some gnome fonts
<Catbuntu> XFCE!
<popolon> I installed gnome
<popolon> for testing
<popolon> this resolved the xubuntu issue
<popolon> I was able to log in chinese with gnome (classical works, but gnome. crash)
<popolon> after the crash
<popolon> xfce and xubuntu in chinese was possible ^^
<popolon> I don't know why for at all
<popolon> I want to reproduce the same thing on its computer, without installing gnome
<popolon> on her computer
<Catbuntu> Xubuntu 13.04 is good and at least it boots :)
<blackgatonegro> maybe it used some libraries, XFCE has a bit of gnome poisoning
<popolon> I didn't added packet
<blackgatonegro> for running some programs
<popolon> oops
<popolon> between  the time I was unable and the time I was able  to use default chinese xfce
<blackgatonegro> when you install a desktop environment, a lot of libraries get installed too
<popolon> only launched not-classical gnome version in chinese
<popolon> I believe even gnome-classical didn't swith to chinese
<popolon> I believe instead there is something that change in configuration at first gnome destkop start
<popolon> as I didn't installed anything
<popolon> (as I said)
<popolon> xfe4 goodies could be the solution for network, it contain gvfs ?
<popolon> I noticed in some case that windows are automatically puted in halffullscreen tile
<popolon> thet's a nice feature
<popolon> there is the same thing on galaxy note 10.1 & Note II
<bartzy> hello
<bartzy> Using XFCE 4.10, can I make XFCE open new windows in the right (end) of the task bar, and not in the left (beginning)?
<popolon> ok, understood for the sound, mixer plugin should not be used, but instead the sound icon in the indicators plugin
<popolon> this one works fine
<popolon> I noticed that french and english is in black, but chinese in light gray in language prefs
<popolon> I remove english
<popolon> as on my computer , this could perhaps resolve the bug ?
<popolon> bartzy, right mouse button => move ?
<popolon> oh, yes chinese is in black now !
<popolon> ^^
<boira> hi.. i'm new user
<bartzy> popolon: That's for moving the window itself.
<bartzy> popolon: I want the apps to show in the right of the taskbar when they are opening.
<bartzy> Now they just open in random locations
<bartzy> Between already opened applications
<popolon> don't understand, I thing you spoke about "opened windows" applet
<popolon> now, network share work, but is less than usable slow
<holstein> bartzy: i might try different applets for showing runing tasks... til one works as you want. in theory, all of that functionality is customizable, but i have not tried changing that to the right side
<bartzy> holstein: What applets are there ?
<bartzy> I thought only one
<holstein> bartzy: there are quite a few addable in the panel by default.. when i install a new OS, i typically add a panel or a user for testing.. i add *everything* and see whats what
<holstein> bartzy: there are other panels... keep in mind everything is ultimately customizable.. so its more about how to best get what you want.. the issue i see for you is, listing the running apps on the left is preferred for likely a good reason
<popolon> I can confirm than thunar give really strange values for directories in 12.10
<popolon> when I right-click on a folder, it give the value of the folder containing this one :)
<popolon> ok, no, that's only for free space
<holstein> Konigsberg7: hello? you are coming and going quite a bit.. can i be of assistance?
<baizon> to much pasted
<phunyguy_work> wonderworld, I had to add a line to my script to update the links in nautilus if the connection failed or reconnected.  works so far so good!
<phunyguy_work> been putting it through the ropes
<phunyguy_work> xdg-user-dirs-update --force
<marsje> I did a fresh install of xubuntu 12.10, but used an existing /home. Now sometimes X does not start and I don't get the login screen. What is wrong?
<holstein> marsje: i would try creating a new user, or blowing out some/all of the existing config
<baizon> marsje: you got an ati card?
<holstein> could be, you wanted to reintall because there was an issue, and that issue was in the configuration files of the /home
<marsje> baizon: intel core i3, no discrete gpu
<baizon> ok
<marsje> holstein: I reinstalled because I got a new disk (ssd) on which I wanted me OS
<marsje> I don't even get the login screen, but it worked yesterday, so I don't understand..
<marsje> I see console text but I do get a graphic mouse cursor
<holstein> how did you move the OS to the drive?
<marsje> installed from a xubuntu cd and mounted my old drive as /home
<holstein> the old drive? or the old /home...
<marsje> old /home
<holstein> either way, i would take that user config out of the equation and test
<marsje> is there any log file I could check?
<holstein> probably.. but i typically just make a new user and test
<marsje> I a lightdm log I see that it cannot find a file: /usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions
<marsje> in
<marsje> holstein: but the thing is that it goes wrong *before* logging in
<holstein> marsje: i was more interested in the word "sometimes" above
<holstein> marsje: if you are sure its not a user config issue, then ignore me.. and the fact that you are using the /home from the other install
<marsje> well, I had X problem befor ein my life and something it was some messed up file in ~
<marsje> but since I don't log in, I gues it cannot be aything in ~
<holstein> i thought you did login
<marsje> nope
<marsje> I don't get the login screen
<holstein> sure, but you get something to login to. you can login and try starting x and see the errors
<marsje> I can switch to another tty and login there and do stuff, but text only
<marsje> no, I can't login in X
<marsje> it hangs before showing the password screen
<marsje> so I guess lightdm is the login manager that is supposed to show me the login screen?
 * marsje is going to reboot for the hell of it
<marsje> you were not supposed to see me leave... I accidently entered "sudo reboot" while I was still logged on the server, instead of the desktop machine that I wanted to reboot......
<v1adimir> yeah, well :P
<marsje> there goes my record uptime...
<v1adimir> hehe
<Unit193> marsje: Have you installed uprecords?
<marsje> anyway, now lightdm/xubuntu boots normally...
<marsje> Unit193: what is that?
<Unit193> Keeps track of your uptime, and records them.
<marsje> aaaah
<marsje> I use http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=marsnix.nl
<marsje> anyway, another weird thing with my new xubuntu install, besides the login problem, is the shutdown problem: I type "sudo reboot" on some tty, then I get the blue graphics xubuntu shutdown screen. Then my drives and fans turn off, but the shutdown screen stays on my screen
<knome> Unit193, marsje: #xubuntu-offtopic
<marsje> I have to shutdown then by holding down the power-button
<holstein> marsje: so, the other problem is not an issue anymore?
<holstein> marsje: i had to add a line to grub on my machine to get a "clean" shutdown
<marsje> holstein: well, I thought the problem was fixed yesterday, but today it seemed it was not fixed, so it's fixed this one time :)
<marsje> what did you add to grub?
<holstein> marsje: i hardware specific line that is needed for my machine to shutdown cleanly.. but this is not a new machine for you, correct?
<marsje> holstein: the machine is brand new actually
<holstein> marsje: i was under the impression the hard drive was new in an older machine.. eitherway, i would just search for a bug or forum post
<marsje> just the harddisk is "old"
<marsje> the rest is new
<marsje> the harddisk that contains the /home partition is old, the rest is on the new ssd
<RemixAngel> xubuntu is fantastic, thank you so much!
<marsje> when it works :)
<RemixAngel> works fine.
<RemixAngel> more like
<RemixAngel> When YOU* can work it;p
<marsje> on my new computer it boots is seconds
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Riley88> hey guys is there away to check and make sure u have 3d acceleration on intel graphics i edited  my xorg.conf but im not sure it did it
<Riley88>  I have hd 3000
#xubuntu 2012-12-07
<puff> Evening... finally got my disk imaged to a backup drive, going to try the next step in my journey of getting an external monitor to work on my t520 w/optimus running xubuntu 11.10.
<trasp> Has anyone else noticed firefox behaving strange last couple of days/week?
<trasp> Thinking if it's some update that's the reason
<puff> Define "strange"....
<puff> Firefox has been generally sucking for months, fo rme.
<puff> unstable, crashy, thrashy.
<puff> No marked differencein the past couple weeks.
<trasp> Well, it doesn update the page and redirect on some javascript-calls and such things
<trasp> (such thing = searching on google for example, have to make the change in the url manually or tometimes just update the page)
<puff> Hm, haven't noticed that.
<trasp> jquery behaves "strange" in such ways as well, pages that usually updates "live" doesn't update at all
<puff> Then again, I kind of hate that auto-updating feature anyway, so it's likely my typing reflexes would carry me right past that.
<puff> (on google searches, that is)
<trasp> Well, you would notice that you can't press "next" page
<trasp> Everytime I just get a blank page except from the searchfield and buttons...
<puff> Haven't seen that.
<trasp> But since you haven't noticed it and no-one else has said anything the problem isn't local
<trasp> is probably*
<trasp> haven't made any changes except updates tho ;/
<puff> Do you know offhnd how to purge a ppa?
<puff> is it just removing it/commenting it out in apt.sources, or is more required?
<trasp> Uhm.. when I've removed any source I've just commented it out, but I'm not that advanced
<Zelouille> trasp, maybe try the safe mode (firefox -safe-mode) or another profile.
<trasp> Zelouille: Will do, thanks
<trasp> Same problem
<trasp> Oh well
<trasp> Anyone that favours any other browser?
<trasp> Might as well install another one for now
<trasp> Except from konquer I haven't used any other than firefox for years tho, so I'm not really updated
<puff> So, I'm on 11.10. I've been avoiding upgrading because upgrading always breaks things (especially on thinkpads) but now I'm deliberating upgrading to 12.04.
<puff> Rather than installing the nvida binary.
<Zelouille> puff, sudo ppa-purge ppa:<name>
<puff> Zelouille: Thanks.
<puff> Hm, odd... okay, so the pages about the driver say it's there for 12.10/12.04, ut https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates does not list it.
<puff> I wonder if there's an nvidia ppa support channel :-).
<puff> Zelouille: Hm, ppa-purge no found.  Did sudo apt-add-repository --remove, instead.
<Zelouille> puff, you'll need to install it: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<puff> Ah.
<puff> Does ppa-purge do something different than apt-add-repository --remove?
<Zelouille> trasp, Midori is really light. Works well with Xubuntu.
<Zelouille> puff> i think, but i don't really know :p
<trasp> :) Will try it, thanks again
<Zelouille> puff, well, "ppa-purge" remove the packages from that repo. While "apt-add-repository --remove" only remove the repo.
<puff> Zelouille: Ah.
<puff> Zelouille: Hm, seems to say here that ppa-purge isn't reliable on 11.10..
<XubTz> hello everyone
<XubTz> does anybody know of any Network Manager bugs on 12.10???
<ms__> hey guys! I'm on xubuntu12.04LTS (my english isn't very good yet) but,..... all thing is ok with my os but not this one....
<ms__> I can't change my background, it's blue and I tried to change it with"xfmw4 --settings" and check in "apparence" but all them are working.
<ms__> ooops, but all of them aren't working....
<ms__> help, help....
<TheSheep> ms__: perhaps xfdesktop is not running
<TheSheep> ms__: try starting it
<TheSheep> ms__: open a terminal and type 'xfdesktop'
<ms__> TheSheep, eeeeeuh, it shows me "another desktop manager is running" I use "xfmw4"
<ms__> TheSheep, are you there?
<TheSheep> ms__: yes
<TheSheep> ms__: try 'xfwm4 --replace'
<popolon> re
<popolon> Network icon appear and after I removed the unique share on the computer it disappear again :/
<ms_> TheSheep, you told me to try"xfwm4 --replace", I've done, nothing. I'm now using "xfwm4"
<ms_> TheSheep, I meant xfwm4 is already my window manager
<TheSheep> ms_: and xfdesktop still refuses to start?
<ms_> yes.
<TheSheep> do you have nautilus running?
<ms_> yes.
<TheSheep> ms_: can you kill it and try with xfdesktop again?
<ms_> TheSheep, (xfdesktop:11670): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_composite: assertion `dest_y >= 0 && dest_y + dest_height <= dest->height' failed
<ms_> it shows me that but, but, but, BUT, .............
<ms_> THANK YOU.
<ms_> :)
<TheSheep> the problem is that nautilus also displays the desktop
<ms_> ahhhh. ok. my computer is now alright. :)
<Daro> Hi, im find information if here i can find help with my xubuntu, it is correct? :)
<TheSheep> !hi | Daro
<ubottu> Daro: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Daro> great, i have slow netbook (ASUS 1001PXD) and i look in xubuntu if i close any software (from "X") he dont terminate process i can see him in Task Manager how i can hange this?
<TheSheep> Daro: that happens with all programs?
<Daro> not for all for most
<Daro> example gmusicbrowser.
<TheSheep> I think that gmusicbrowser has an option to stay in memory when you press the close button
<TheSheep> in the settings
<Daro> ok nex is adobe flash player he runing is always even if you do not run during this session
<Daro> sometimes I feel that it is still using the same session
<TheSheep> I think that it starts with the web browser
<Daro> even if you do not use it?
<Daro> okay, for examle i can set any auto killer for this process?, or i try set the priority in task manager he writing if i dont have rights, okay i try using him from root and i can`t look my process
<Daro> I noticed that in reality is a lot more than me these processes shows
<daro> ok, my firefox crash, next example for not exit process is gnome keyring
<daro> if all programs will be are really exit this computer working great yes im know "meybe this process will be needed in the future"  but it only works when you have a "good hardware"
<daro> ok thanks for help, bye :)
<xubuntu911> can xubuntu be install on usb drives?
<TheSheep> yes
<xubuntu911> thnks
<TheSheep> !liveusb | xubuntu911
<ubottu> xubuntu911: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TheSheep> xubuntu911: the second link
<xubuntu911> so first link is for what??
<TheSheep> xubuntu911: as it says
<xubuntu911> ok
<Riley88> hey guys i just got my beta invite for steam is there away to get it without having to do the work around im on xubuntu 12.10
<holstein> Riley88: should have directions.. what does it say? its only for 12.04?
<Riley88> not sure its wanting me to log in to the website
<GridCube> Riley88, the mail indicates a forum, the first topic on that forum explains how to install steam
<GridCube> no hacks neededs, you just need to download a small .deb file that then downloads about 350MiB from the internets
<Riley88> freakin captas i swear lol
<Riley88> wtf this capta is retarded
<GridCube> !language | Riley88
<ubottu> Riley88: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Riley88> well the capta finnally worked but i still cant fine the deb package
<holstein> Riley88: is there a contact method? we dont have access to anything steam related
<Riley88> actually i got it its pretty far down the page lol
<GridCube> Riley88, second post on the forum: Getting Started: https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882965118609963322/
<nantou> does the last kernel upgrade fix the utpomatically mount external HD?
<nantou> bug?
<GridCube> !ee
<xubuntu842> hello
<xubuntu842> iam building a htpc atm based on a asrock m75 with an a4 3400
<xubuntu842> and iam interestet in using xubuntu on it. how is the support for the grphic in the a4?
<rams> incredible how other linuxes force me to use xubuntu :)
<nantou> lol
#xubuntu 2012-12-08
<K1rk> I am trying to clean up after this largely ignored bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/990315  Without compiling my own binaries.  I am doing this on a large scale deployment, and I don't want to deal with an update wiping out my custom binaries.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990315 in LightDM GTK+ Greeter "[patch] fixes 'Cancel' button press action" [Undecided,Fix released]
<K1rk> I thought maybe a good solution would be a custom button on the GTK greeter to replace their broken cancel button. Maybe one which runs a custom bash script to kill and restart lightdm.
<K1rk> Any idea how I can accomplish this?
<keithclark> Could someone tell me what they get when they go to clarkhome.dyndns-home.com
<holstein> keithclark: it works!
<keithclark> thanks holstein I don't see the same here
<holstein> keithclark: you should if you go to the ip of the box
<keithclark> holstein, yes I can if I type the local ip of the box.  I cannot if I type the url as given here.  Or even the ip address
<holstein> keithclark: thats not a problem
<keithclark> holstein, Ah, all I would get was my routers login page
<keithclark> I just wanted to make sure that I could have access to my box from outside the house
<bergle> here is a random question -here because i run xubuntu- anyone know of any window managers that operates in 3d. kinda like having a fps as a desktop, with actual different rooms, or the ability to move in 3d?
<holstein> keithclark: i see the "it works" page... so you do
<holstein> keithclark: took a while to load
<holstein> bergle: nothing exactly like that, though enlightenment does some pretty interesting visual things
<bergle> holstein, well years ago they had a start to something like that on windows, it was only a large flat square you could move on, and the icons were 3d representatives and i am trying to find out if any further development has happened in the last 10 years or so
<bergle> i dont need multiple desktop spaces, or a cube and rotation. at the very least im trying to find the right way to google it, as to return as little vmware or classic window manager gnome/kde/compiz stuff so i can sort through it
<holstein> bergle: compiz.. not with romms like that. though everything here is open if you cant find what you want and want to make it
<holstein> rooms*
<bergle> holstein, though my programming is lacking in that department.
<pete_> Hello. Sometimes, the accessibillity-functions acitvates themself while playing minecraft
<pete_> how can i get rid of them?
<pete_> Is is possible to deactivate the accessibillity-things permanetly?
<TheSheep> I have no idea what you mean by "accessibility-things"
<inop2603> Howdy! :D
<som__> hello everyone
<finn__> anyone know about getting wakeup from usb to work in 12.10?
<finn__> specifically, i'm trying to change /proc/acpi/wakeup, but it appears something else is automatically changing it to prevent my edits from kicking in (when i nano the file and save, i get a "File was modified since you opened it, continue saving")
<finn__> and then it reverts
<prasad_> hello all, I have installed the faenza theme. But pidgin in the notification area of panel shows the pidgin icon. I want it to show the status icon. How do i go about doing this?
<lars__> Back to xubuntu after 1½ year
<lars__> Feels good bro
<testo> seems like I can not set up LAN interface up (12.04 32bit)
<testo> wireless working but Lan is not.
<JamesB> Howdy. I just installed Xubuntu alongside Windows 8... seemed fine, but on starting Windows 8, it decided to 'automatic repair'. I hit Cancel when it gave the option of system restore, but it's taking a long while to start up... should this be cause for concern?
<testo> it is on switch and it is on ifconfig -a , but no Ip address
<ochosi> testo: maybe dhcp is disabled for lan on your router?
<testo> JamesB, I don't think there is system restore on xubuntu, unless you installed on Btrfs and restoring from snapshot
<testo> ochosi, yes, I have no dhcp device to set address to
<testo> I want to share wireless connection to other people on network
<testo> When I set it in ipV4 settings, nothing happens
<JamesB> No, I mean when I tried to start Windows 8 after installing Xubuntu, Windows 8 is doing that...
<testo> I have no idea what ubuntu 8 has. Has been on linux from 2006 onwars.
<testo> what windows 8 have :)
<JamesB> Ah. Well, someone else can answer then I suppose :)
<JamesB> I can only assume by the amount of time it's taking that it's busy erasing Xubuntu
<testo> well I think that all linux does it install in MBR of the disk and gives ability to choose, so both systems are independent after that
<JamesB> Apparently not :) Maybe it's due to it having 4K sectors or whatnot, who knows
<testo> JamesB, I am not sure if Microsoft is such malicious.
<JamesB> Not malicious, it's just 'repairing Windows' after my install
<testo> JamesB, well, I definately knows that xubunut will not affect windows, that is for sure
<testo> anyway, I do not remember that Lan settings on GUI actually was ever working in Xubuntu. Wireless works, lan don't
<testo> it is 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2417 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5007G 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<testo> but 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 08) does not work
<testo> so editing network connections for LAn have no effect at all
<testo> I can put anything in there, it fon't put eth0 interface up
<testo> i set everything in GUI for lan and it has no effect.
<testo> I have nothing special on this system, just 12.04 fresh install
<testo> would like to route internet from wifi to LAN with it.
<testo> maybe problem is that ther eis local-link and defualt both tighted to wlan0 in route
<sima> now I can make static IP on LAN working after restart, but when I connect to wireless internet, I can not use internet connection throught wireless, untill I manually disable LAN network with static IP...
<sima> so it is eather wireless without LAN and have internet on one computer, or use LAN with no internet over wlan
<Catbuntu> ohai
<jonne> my box is mainly xubuntu but it has a bunch of gnome stuff sprinkled in, and for some reason i have no idea which tool actually controls power saving
<jonne> is there a way i can find out which service handles this? I basically want my screen to turn off after 5 minutes or so
<lars__> jonne : I dont know if you can do this but I do that in the screen settings
<lars__> But i got a fresh install of xubuntu
<lars__> Rightclick on desktop
<lars__> Sorry
<jonne> mine's a frankenstein of sorts, so i probably have multiple services installed
<lars__> Settings > the other setting option and then there is "montior" i think
<lars__> xscreensaver
<lars__> its called
<jonne> also, i'm running xbmc on this, so it possibly also stops power management from kicking in
<lars__> Dont know about that but I know that xscreensaver handles the xfce screen settings and shutdown
<jonne> it's just a bitch to figure out what works or not, because you have to wait for a while after each change before you can tell wheter it worked or not
<v1adimir> GNU Privacy Assistant from the software center points to http://www.gnupg.org/gpa.html which is 404 :\
<v1adimir> on Quantal
<v1adimir> .. found it: http://ftp.ca.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gpa/?C=M;O=D
<Duende> hi people, in my xubuntu 12.10 not work "extract here" in thunar ...
<Duende> somebody helpme  ??
<holstein> Duende: are you tring to extract something that needs extracting?
<holstein> a .zip? a .rar?
<Duende> yes I try extract images.zip but do'nt never work ... :(
<Duende> hi holstein
<Duende> for extract I double clic and the windows, clic in button Extract
<well_laid_lawn> Duende: try right clicking it and 'open with' - does it show an app to open it with?
<holstein> Duende: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86849/how-to-unzip-a-zip-file-from-the-terminal
<GridCube> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<xubuntu695> looking for help
<drc> It's over there...in the corner, under the newspapers.
<drc> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomatopotato> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tomatopotato> !impatience?
<ubottu> tomatopotato: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#xubuntu 2012-12-09
<xubuntu563> need help dont kno if im in the right place i just installed a copy of xubuntu and i cant seem to get the sound to work
<Zelouille> xubuntu563, yes you are.
<Zelouille> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<keithclark> How do I access a drive on another computer in xubuntu?  I don't seem to be able to get the file manager to work with a ssh session
<ochosi> keithclark: what version of xubuntu are you using=
<keithclark> ochosi, 12.10
<ochosi> keithclark: then just hit ctrl+l and enter "sftp://$user@$server-ip:$port"
<ochosi> (obviously $user stands for your username etc.)
<ochosi> in the filemanager
<ochosi> == thunar
<keithclark> why not just ssh://user@x.x.x.x
<ochosi> keithclark: because sftp is ssh's file transfer protocol?
<keithclark> Ah, it worked fine.  Thanks
<ochosi> good :)
<mark_> Hello.  I want my default browser to be Chrome, but whenever I set it as default (through preferred applications or the browser itself) it always goes to not being the default.  How can I go about fixing that?
<lotato> hello!
<lotato> I had a quick question regarding method three listed on this page
<lotato> http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<lotato> what is the command I should be mapping to a key?
<lotato> I don't seem to have it as an unset option in my list
<lotato> could someone kindly check to see if they have in their keyboard shortcut list? It'd be greatly appreciated! :]
<drc> It's in my 12.04.1 system, unset, like the page said
<lotato> what is the command that should be mapped to a key? I unfortunately don't seem to have it in same system
<lotato> in the* same system (12.04.1)
<drc> You sure it's not there?  In my system, it's the 17th item in the list, between Move Window and Shade window (you have to scroll down to see it).
<drc> And I suspect that clicking the Reset to Defaults button would put it back.
<lotato> I must've removed most of the options when I was making my own to unclutter the list. I guess I'll have to reset it after backing up my custom ones
<lotato> huh. I reset them to the defaults, yet I still don't have it
<lotato> along with Move Window or Shade Window or anything like that
<drc> Then one of us is looking at the wrong place :)
<drc> Just to be sure, you aren't looking at Settings>Settings Manager> Keyboard> Applications Shortcuts?
<lotato> Aha, you've got me! I've been looking in the wrong place, and just where you mentioned. Boy do I feel silly now
<drc> Been there, dome that, got the silly grin :)
<lotato> Thank you for the help drc! When I was reading that page, I must've glossed over the location as soon as I saw the word Keyboard. I automatically assumed it was Applications > Shortcuts
<lotato> Shows how important it is for me to read first :]
<lotato> Thanks drc!
<drc> Read Twice, Code once :)
<lotato> Words to live by! I need to start by learning those words! Haha. Have a good night and once again, thanks!
<drc> NP...good night....
<xubuntu998> hi, since updating to 12.04 lts i have no main menu, can anyone help
<xubuntu998> There is an alacarte (?) menu but it is limited
<asterismo> xubuntu998, there is alacarte, but it is not installed by default
<drc> You mean you have no Applications Menu?  The one usually on the far left side of the top panel?
<asterismo> open a terminal and execute "sudo apt-get install alacarte"
<xubuntu998> nothing, nada, i'm pretty clueless but i did a google and found no help
<drc> nothing, nada...what?  I'm confused.
<xubuntu998> it just says whatever application is open or 'ubuntu desktop' if none are open but no menu, no options
<drc> "It" ??????
<xubuntu998> :-) you're confused, i'm clueless. Top panel -if no applications are open it says 'ubuntu desktop' in top left corner, if an app is open it has ththe name of app in top left and option to close, minimise ore max when mose hovers over, but nothing else
<drc> what did you update from?
<xubuntu998> not sure, had an 'updates available' top right and clicked ok
<drc> At some point you had to install xubuntu (from a cd or usb)  what was that?
<xubuntu998> that was a couple of years ago, not even sure what version, would have downloaded or dorrowed the disk,
<xubuntu998> was working fine till this upgrade
<xubuntu998> can't even open terminal as it is not on alacarte menu
<drc> can you right click on an open space on the top panel, go to the bottom of the drop down menu where it says panel?
<xubuntu998> no, nothing happens when i right click (or left click)
<drc> Are you sure you're using XUBUNTU, not UBUNTU ?
<xubuntu998> i was pretty sure, how can i check now......      only thing that happens is if i double click on top panel web browser goes from full screen to window
<drc> What happens if you move the mouse/sursor all the way to the left?
<drc> mouse/cusror
<xubuntu998> nothing, alacarte is always visible
<drc> what;s on the far right of the top panel?
<xubuntu998>  an envelope, volume icon, time, user and shut down/system settings dropdown
<drc> system settings?  that's an item on the men that drops down?
<drc> s/men/menu
<xubuntu998> yup, opens a window, has three main catagories,  personal, hardware and system.
<xubuntu998> in system is backup, details, management services, time, universal access and user accounts
<drc> OK, if you have "alacarte" always visable on the left, and a systems settings on a drop down menu on the right, I'm going to hazard an informed guess that you have UBUNTU, not Xubuntu (unity not xfce)
<xubuntu998> Hmmmmm, im gonna reboot and see what it says, i was damb sure it was Xubuntu, but now i'm not sure.
<xubuntu998> Thanks for youre help
<drc> no problem
 * drc just shakes his head
<Psykus> installer keeps hanging for me after the timezone selection, any ideas?
<Psykus> going to try reformatting the usb stick i'm installing from
<JennyBlueBird> Hi guys, could anybody tell em which package I need to get a panel volume control for ALSA in 12.10? I had to remove pulseaudio because of some programs that did not work well with it, and sound works rgeat now, but I don't get a volume control in the panel.
<JennyBlueBird> the mixer and all works fine, I just can't find any volume control in the "add items" menu for the panel, nor is there any in the notification area
<JennyBlueBird> I assume I just miss some package or startup script
<vlotho> Salut
<vlotho> Sympa le client irc pendant l'install
<Unit193> Indeed, hello.
<Unit193> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Unit193> Sorry about that.
<vlotho> thank you, bye :)
<Zelouille> damn, i can't find the equivalent of gdmsetup in xubuntu 12.04. Where an autoconnected user can be choosen.
<koegs> Zelouille: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<koegs> there you get info about autologin
<soreau> hey guys, how can I enable internet clock sync in xubuntu?
 * soreau remembers vaguely something about installing ntp
<soreau> now from two minutes slow to a minute-and-a-half fast
<soreau> getting there, close enough for now
<soreau> ah now it sync'd up
<soreau> thanks for watching me figure this out :)
<Zelouille> koegs Oh, great, thank you. I should check that FAQ more often.
<bartzy> Hi
<bartzy> How do I open docx document with Abiword ? :\
<knome> you don't, abiword doesn't support docx
<bartzy> knome: I thought it did. through plugins or something ?
<knome> bartzy, i don't think it supports docx anyway. doc, yes, but not docx
<bartzy> :(
<knome> right, it might. but the problem is, if it doesn't open...
<bartzy> And libreoffice requires gnome libs
<knome> then you're kind of out of luck
<bartzy> So I should install libreoffice to get a normal "Office" experience ?
<knome> if you need better compatilibity with microsoft "x" formats, then probably
<dav> hi
<dav> i upgraded to quantal and then removed all the packages from ubuntu-desktop that aren't on xubuntu-desktop
<dav> now lightdm won't start on boot
<dav> I tried sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -g lightdm-gtk-greeter
<dav> and /etc/X11/default-display-manager contains /usr/sbin/lightdm
<dav> I reinstalled/reconfigured lightdm, nothing seems to do it
<dav> any idea?
<simpleuser> Hello
<simpleuser> Before i could triple tap on my touchpad (1 tap : left click, 2 taps : middle click, 3 taps : right click). But not anymore.
<simpleuser> How could i change this ? For now 2 taps give me a right click.
<ochosi> simpleuser: you mean that was the default setting "before"? what do you mean by that exactly? when did it change?
<simpleuser> actually, before i had the distribution called "Voyager".
<simpleuser> ( http://voyager.legtux.org/ ) based on Xubuntu
<simpleuser> Now i installed Xubuntu (the official one) and i don't have it.
<simpleuser> ochosi, ^
<ochosi> never used voyager, sry
<ochosi> not sure i can be of any help there
<simpleuser> ok no prob, thx anyway ochosi  :)
<ochosi> maybe the voyager guys have a support channel or something
<simpleuser> yeah i should go there, thanks for the idea !
<ochosi> simpleuser: if you find out how, i'd be interested to know (it's probably not a usecase for me, but in general)
<simpleuser> ok no prob !
<Catbuntu> ohai
<tomatopotato> Catbuntu: hi
<xubuntu656> Hello
<Fudge> hi is there anyone here using a unity precise that has installed xubuntu-desktop? I am hoping to find someone who can run orca, which is a screen reader for the blind and see if it is reading
#xubuntu 2013-12-02
<abraca78> hi
<abraca78> i just installed xubuntu on my new machine
<abraca78> and wanted to continue with my programming tasks
<abraca78> but I can't find either Erlang or Haskell in the repositories
<abraca78> am i looking in the wrong place?
<holstein> !haskell
<abraca78> !haskell
<abraca78>  <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haskell
<holstein> !info haskell-platform
<ubottu> haskell-platform (source: haskell-platform): Standard Haskell libraries and tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 2013.2.0.0 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<holstein> you can install haskell-platform with whatever package manager you prefer
<xubuntu434> Where can I find Linux for dummies.  I need a bottom level introduction to this OS.
<abraca78> okay, found it
<xubuntu434> Another help. is how do I install Skype ?
<abraca78> I think it's odd that the package manager doesn't show any relevant results when searching for haskell, only for "haskell-platform"
<pjotter> Just go to Skype.com en download skype for Ubuntu/Debian?
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xubuntu434> OK  Dabien . . . Thanks  .  Totally new and ignorant to this.  Open protocols.
<xubuntu434> Skype installed and running better than expected thanks.
<xubuntu434> how do I quit ? ??????????
<holstein> xubuntu434: quit what?
<holstein> xubuntu434: skype has a menu
<xubuntu434> quit this communication
<holstein> xubuntu434: /exit /quit ..or close the irc client you are using
<xubuntu434> thanks
<xubuntu434> exit
<xubuntu434> sorry.  you mean to click x upper right corner?
<xubuntu434> what is an IRC ? ???????
<holstein> xubuntu434: you have to literally type the "/"
<holstein> xubuntu434: just click the red x up in the corner of whatever you are typing this into
<xubuntu434> OK.  Im using firefox browser.
<xubuntu434> Bye
<xubuntu338> its need any driver ? i lost my driver
<xubuntu338> hello !
<ddsss> is gigolo is kinda de-facto standard for mounting things? or are there other frontends?
<theStew> Hey there. I'm wanting to dual boot a desktop with Windows and Xubuntu. Would you recommend installing Windows first on just a partition of half the disk then installing Xubuntu on the other partition?
<cfhowlett> theStew, windows first, yes..
<theStew> Someone said that I could install Windows on the whole disk then just take a chunk off a partition a bit for a Linux install. But to me it just seems more logical to partition the disk into 2 and install windows on one and linux on the other.
<cfhowlett> theStew, that is the recommended practice.  a 50/50 allocation of disk space works well.  Set that up in the windows partitioning: 1/2 for windows and the other 1/2 blank
<theStew> that I'll do. Thanks
<sludge> hi, i've been trying to get an analogue video capture card working, installed v4l from git and now have no /dev/video* entries. I'm not sure if they are renamed or if I've done something false.
<xubuntu943> hello
<xubuntu943> i have a issue with my sound on xubuntu 13.10 .
<xubuntu943> I have a acer ao751h and the sound lags on the video and gstreamer .
<xubuntu943> anyone ?
<baizon> xubuntu943: check cpu usage
<xubuntu943> cpu usage seems fine did a clean install twice and still . i did updates and downloaded the latest codecs for gstreamer
<xubuntu943> but the sound still lags:(
<mastershake> hello, i'm having difficulty configuring my proxy settings in xubuntu 13.04, ubuntu forums suggests editing /etc/environment but its not taking effect
<mastershake> can i set up socks proxys in /etc/enviorment?
<mastershake> hey guys can someone help me configure my proxy settings in xubuntu 13.04
<koegs> mastershake: what did you do and what does not work?
<mastershake> koegs: i edited /etc/enviorment but the changes are not taking effect
<mastershake> is that where i should be making the changes?
<koegs> how do you check the "changes"?
<koegs> mastershake: /etc/environment and /etc/profile are the way to go
<mastershake> im just trying to configure for tor and check.torproject.org is saying no
<koegs> maybe you should set the proxy in your browser :)
<mastershake> chrome won't let me configure it thru browser
<koegs> tor is a totally different thing, got no experience with that
<mastershake> it gives me an error
<koegs> /usr/bin/chromium-browser --proxy-server="localhost:8118"
<koegs> or add it to /etc/chromium-browser/default
<mastershake> im using google-chrome-stable not chromium, same thing?
<mastershake> the --proxy-server argument isn't working either
<mastershake> nevermind
<xubuntu148> Hi, my install freeze at /  bonjour, mon installation est bloqué après "Restauration des paquets précédement installés" qui ont tous aboutis à "WARNING:root:can't add ***(E:Unable to correct problem, you have held broken packages.)"
<Peyam> anyone that have a solution for this? http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2188020&ei=jKacUqi0K4iEyQP4tICACw&usg=AFQjCNGbs51NWwzuPpettZXGRE9nlgJ1Sg&bvm=bv.57155469,d.bGQ
<Peyam> or can report it to launchpad
<churl> What do I edit to remap my keyboard in 13.10?  (I believe xmodmap was depreciated)
<xubuntu920> installa
<xubuntu920> xububtu 13.10 install blocked on "Configuring bcmwl-kernel-source", help me please
<commander_> Hi, does anyone know if there's a way to get my screen resolution to change, it only has 1 option in the display section but I have a 1920x1080 screen
<commander_> Also, is there a way to get windows to min/maximize by double clicking on them?
<GridCube> commander_, if xrandr shows you just one setting there is no easy way to change the resolution, except ofcourse forcing the xrandr options, and for the double clic do the double clic on the tittle of the window you want to enlarge
<GridCube> you can also press alt-F10 to maximize faster
<commander_> GridCube, I see in the window manager setting double click should work but it doesn't and i also noticed that my scroll button doesn't work :/
<GridCube> commander_, you might need to tap twice pretty fast on the tittle, on the words of the title of the page
<GridCube> alt-f10 is way faster
<xubuntu910> Hey there
<xubuntu910> totally new to this whole stuff here
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu910
<ubottu> xubuntu910: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu910> So here's my question
<xubuntu910> I got this old netbook running on Windows 7 startert and I want to use it at a test stuff to learn about linux and such
<xubuntu910> I want to install xubuntu instead of W7, I got the ISO but of course no CD reader on the netbook, so I try to mount the ISO. But then, when I reboot nothing happen
<xubuntu910> any clue ?
<churl> Do you have a spare usb drive?
<xubuntu910> Hu churl ; yup, the ISO is on the USB drive
<churl> xubuntu910: is it just the iso file on the drive?
<xubuntu910> yes
<xubuntu910> the mounted CD is on virtual drive
<churl> So you'll need a windows program that will use the ISO file and make the USB drive into something bootable
<GridCube> xubuntu910, thats not how it works
<GridCube> !unetbootin | xubuntu910
<ubottu> xubuntu910: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu910> thanks ubottu, I will read those links again
<churl> xubuntu910: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<GridCube> unetbootin is the easier way yes, but do read the tutorial
<xubuntu910> Thanks GridCube and Churl I'll look forward to all this
<churl> it takes the ISO and takes files out of it and sets up a file system on the usb drive.
<xubuntu910> OK
<xubuntu910> hey there again
<xubuntu910> Thanks forUNetbootin
<xubuntu910> did the stuff with the ISO on the SUB drive, then rebooted
<GridCube> perfect :)
<xubuntu910> Alas, in the BIOS, the only option is Windows 7
<GridCube> the BIOS has not saying on what system is installed
<xubuntu910> Note that the USB is in FAT 32 so that should be OK I guess
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> xubuntu910, when rebooting press the key that lets you choose the booting medium
<GridCube> it usually says in the bios screen, its usually or F8 or F12
<xubuntu910> GridCube I'll try again, but I did try with backspace and F1 and the result was the same, no USB option to boot
<xubuntu910> I'll try F8 and F12
<GridCube> xubuntu910, read wht the bios screen says
<GridCube> it usually is there a "press F# for boot options"
<GridCube> unless ofcourse this is a UEFI machine
<GridCube> in that case im like jon snow
<xubuntu426> Hello xubuntu91. Try "Del" key too. =)
<xubuntu910> F8 : propose me to boot in different Windows mode, like "mode sans echec" (don't know how to translate : boot without fail ?"
<xubuntu910> but no USB option
<GridCube> xubuntu910, :/ you might have an uefi machine?
<GridCube> disable secure boot in that case?
<xubuntu910> IDK, it's an eeePC from Asus, not exactly the last stuff on the market
<GridCube> what model is it?
<xubuntu910> 1015PEM
<GridCube> firs google result says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864795
<xubuntu910> GridCube thanks I'll play a little with those solutions to see what happen
<chuck__> If someone could help me with adding the facebook app to xfce
<chuck__> I have looked in the software center and could not find the app.  Is anyone in here that can help me with this?
<xubuntu861> hi
<nanotube> howdy y'all. so i just did a fresh xubuntu 13.10 install, chose to use encrypted disk and lvm. now i'm trying to change the luks password, but i'm not sure where the actual volume is. there's only one disk, /dev/sda1, but when i run 'sudo cryptsetup luksChangeKey /dev/sda1' it says 'not a valid LUKS device'.
<nanotube> so... what device do i point it to?
<nanotube> ah nvm, sda5 seems to work. :P
<Dan_D> Hello. I am trying to run a .sh, but permission is denied. chmod -x exact_name.sh does not make it executable. here is no  option is properties tab. What do I do?
<Dan_D> I am in the correct directory.
<Dan_D> Never mind, the option has now mysteriously appeared in the properties tab...
<Dan_D> Sorry.
<Scriptwriter> Anybody know why, when I click on the desktop and select "Create from template", thunar doesn't show the template I stored in ~/Templates ? This has never worked for me since I started with Xubuntu (quantal I think)
<krytarik> Scriptwriter: Have you already checked that -- XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/Templates" -- is in your "~/.config/user-dirs.dirs"?
<mastershake> question
<mastershake> why the hell
<mastershake> is it so goddamn difficult
<mastershake> to configure a freakin' proxy in xubuntu?
<bekks> to write on one line? :P
<knome> please mind the language, this is a family-friendly channel
<mastershake> it's retarded
<mastershake> was this specifically designed for users that would never use a proxy??
<Unit193> I use a proxy, no problem-o.
<mastershake> editing /etc/environment does nothing. editing /etc/profile does nothing.
<mastershake> i just want to configure a system-wide socks proxy. can anyone here help me or am i just going to switch distros?
<krytarik> Fyi, he's talking about Chrome. :P
<krytarik> With Tor.
<mastershake> i can configure chrome to use a proxy through terminal just fine
<krytarik> Good, so you managed that earlier today.
<krytarik> So where specifically is the problem now then?
<mastershake> $google-chrome-stable --proxy-server=socks://127.0.0.1:9050 ... that's not what im looking for.
<krytarik> So for what?
<krytarik> mastershake: Btw, reg. Chrome with Tor, you may want to have a look at this guide, specifically "Method 1" there: http://justplainobvious.blogspot.de/2011/03/how-to-configure-google-chrome-for-tor.html
<mastershake> ...kthx
<mastershake> whoops, just saw all that.
<mastershake> well krytarik , what about setting for system wide?
<krytarik> mastershake: There -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio -- and there: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24116/what-is-the-all-proxy-environment-variable-used-for
<Scriptwriter> krytarik, Sorry for the delay. I haven't checked that because I had no idea I needed to.
<Scriptwriter> Everything I saw when I was researching the problem said to just drop the files into "~/Templates"
<Scriptwriter> So thanks for the pointer, apparently now it's pointing to my home directory, so I'll see what happens if I change it.
<xubunet> hi great people!
<xubunet> Can anyone help a noob with soundcloud issues?
<Unit193> What issue?
<xubunet> It just wont play either in firefox or chromium - it just sits there after I hit the play button :(
<xubunet> I'm new to xubuntu and not so hot always at deciphering what people are talking about on message boards to fix this.
<Unit193> Well that's pretty stupid, they don't work with the 11.2 series of flash, only 11.9 -_-
<xubunet> So this is a browser issue; the newest version of flash is not supported by these browsers in xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2013-12-03
<Unit193> Well, more correctly flash doesn't support the browsers, though you can either extract pepperflash from chrome and use it in chromium, or use chrome.
<Unit193> Can't use a nicer browser like xombrero or firefox. ;)
<Unit193> I'd recommend a better service if you can, but guessing you'll have to use one of the solutions already stated.
<xubunet> OK, I don;t know what that last bit means. Is it something I could probably look up online and be able to do while following instructions? Oh like I said above I *am* using firefox. I just tried chrome when firefox failed at SOundcloud.
<xubunet> I'll try xombrero, thanks!
<xubunet> Cheers unit - fingers crossed! Bye now.
<Unit193> xubunet: Xombrero won't work.
<xubunet> hmmm ok :(
<Unit193> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/how-to-make-chromium-use-flash-player.html not quite how I would do it, but works.
<pretzell> hi people, i have a question regarding installing xubuntu, when i try to do so i always get an error with the GRUB booter, it says it cant install package grub-efi-amd64-signed
<pretzell> anyone knows how i can fix this?
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> that might help..
<pretzell> thanks a lot
<xubuntu932> Remember windows logo key on the keyboard?  How can I program it in Xubuntu to un-hide the Panel-1 (the bottom panel that autohides) ? Don't reply all at once please (LOL).
<holstein> xubuntu932: not sure. but you can sometimes see that called the "super key"
<holstein> xubuntu932: this should get you heading in the right way http://askubuntu.com/questions/244466/can-i-unhide-the-panel-in-xfce-4-10-using-a-key-press-rather-than-using-mouse-cu
<xubuntu932> Yea . . called <super> key . . . Hmmmm
<xubuntu932> OK  Thanks again . . .Bye!
<xubuntu661> Hey . . . Its me again on the unhide Panel-1 using <super> key.  I was so excited, I forgot to click you link into another tab in this browser Im using.  Display again please ? ? ?
<holstein> xubuntu661: you mean this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/244466/can-i-unhide-the-panel-in-xfce-4-10-using-a-key-press-rather-than-using-mouse-cu
<xubuntu661> Yes  Thanks ... Think I'll keep this comm open for a few more minutes, should I have further questions.  Are you the Lenux support paid to help world-wide?  Or a contributor/programmer?  Just want to know how long you will be logged in here . ..
<holstein> xubuntu661: we are just volunteers.. you can ask anytime
<well_laid_lawn> most linux irc channels just have end users helping out
<xubuntu661> Got ya.  You helped me before.  I remember the name <holstein>.  Someday, I want to contribute in a major way. I'll go read your link for a while.
<xubuntu661> YES on the
<xubuntu661> Super key
<xubuntu661> Usd the toggle option as follows . . ..xfconf-query -c xfce4-panel -p /panels/panel-1/autohide -T
<xubuntu661> And super-L is just one press, so I only have use one finger.  I do wish it would behave like window logo key did, and not stay unhidden.  Thanks , @holstein
<holstein> xubuntu661: it *is* the window logo key.. you want it to behave like some other operating system? in what way?
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> what does it mean "%F" on "vim -f %F"?
<Name141> Does 12.04 have the acceloration for the 4670 ?
<xubun2> i am using xubuntu 13.10. i saw a system update to linux kernel 3.11.0-14 which i downloaded and installed. but after i restarted the computer, i find that all the window decorations are gone, the title bars are gone. i have tried to restart the computer with kernel 3.11.0-13, reinstalling the latest linux images and even xfce4. anyone know what i can try?
<Sysi> xubun2: open settings -> session and startup, and remove saved sessions, then select log out from menu and uncheck checkbox for saving session
<Sysi> should work on next login
<xubun2> Sysi, thanks trying it now
<xubun2> Sysi, thanks! that worked
<xubuntu477> Hey guys, I need help installing Xubuntu on my machine that's already running Windows on another partition.
<well_laid_lawn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zierka> hi! I used this tutorial (https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html) to enable hibernation on my xubuntu, but even after restart, the hibernate menu option is still greyed out. Hibernation works fine with pm-hibernate. Can you help me enabling it?
<ObrienDave> zierka, new instructions for 13.10, works good
<ObrienDave> sec
<ObrienDave> i used this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/enable-hibernation-ubuntu-13-10/
<zierka> thanks! Let's see if it works with login1
<ObrienDave> ok
<zierka_> thanks! Hibernation is now clickable.
<ObrienDave> cool, you're welcome
<zierka_> It's funny that the official documentation regarding the enable hibernation is wrong, and there is a bugreport about this dated 2013-09-29 with the solution, and the documentation is not updated 2 months after that.
<ObrienDave> hibernate is, by default, not enabled. too many problems
<Tuls> hi everyone
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<Tuls> thx
<barlefante> hello
<barlefante> I have a little problem with my resolution
<barlefante> I can only set resolution in root
<barlefante> anyone know how to correct this?
<GridCube> barlefante, in a terminal execute "xrandr" and see the results
<GridCube> pastebin them here if you want
<barlefante> I see all 3 resolution modes
<barlefante> but only because I booted in recovery mode, opened a root terminal, exited and resumed boot
<barlefante> if I boot normally, resolution stays at 640x480 without further options
<barlefante> GridCube in other words I don't think it's a driver problem, more to do with settings and permission
<barlefante> I have only one account
<barlefante> Intel Extreme Graphics
<barlefante> can you help or should I come back later?
<cfhowlett> barlefante, ask in #ubuntu ... more eyes
<barlefante> ok thanks
<GridCube> barlefante, so what the terminal says when you do xrandr -s  #x#
<GridCube> ?
<barlefante> umm, it just asks for more options
<barlefante> the problem is that it won't save the current resolution
<barlefante> at the moment I have all options open
<barlefante> I just need to save this configuration to work correctly next time I boot normally
<GridCube> barlefante, change #x# for your desired resolution
<barlefante> ahh
<barlefante> no output produced...
<GridCube> hmmm
<GridCube> barlefante, do as cfhowlett suggested you and ask in #ubuntu maybe more knowledge people can help you there
<barlefante> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but nothing happened
<barlefante> thanks m8 I'll do that
<barlefante> it's like I'm invisible in ubuntu channel
<barlefante> no-one answers me
<GridCube> :/
<Poisoned_Dragon> maybe you're wearing stealth camouflage.
<GridCube> barlefante, do you have arandr installed?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I do it all the time.
<barlefante> it would appear not
<GridCube> barlefante, arandr is a gui for xrandr
<barlefante> installing now
<GridCube> it lets you do the same as xrandr but graphically
<GridCube> if you find a setting you like using arandr you can save it as an script
<GridCube> and then add that scritp to your autolaunch of applications
<GridCube> so your settings get forced everytime you boot
<barlefante> ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> using multi-monitor, barlefante?
<barlefante> no
<barlefante> only laptop LCD
<barlefante> I never heard of the make: EiSYSTEM
<Poisoned_Dragon> ah, so it's just not setting the preffered resolution?
<barlefante> ok I saved the script in documents
<Poisoned_Dragon> preferred*
<barlefante> it only sets the max.res if I boot in Recovery, open shell in root, exit, then resume booting
<barlefante> otherwise gets stuck on 640x480
<barlefante> and can't change it
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<ObrienDave> have you tried system settings/display?
<barlefante> yes
<barlefante> if I try to set lower res. now, it just goes black
<barlefante> however, hopefully with that script that GridCube told me about, it will work
<GridCube> barlefante, did arandr let you change the res?
<barlefante> it's weird that each resolution has a different refresh rate
<GridCube> if you could change the resolution using arandr then the script should work
<slickymaster> hi GridCube
<GridCube> sup slickymaster :)
<barlefante> GridCube I didn't dare try in case my screen goes blak
<barlefante> at the moment it's fine
<barlefante> I jusst need it to be that way when I next boot up
<barlefante> so I saved the script and added it to startup items
<barlefante> many thanks for that suggestion
<GridCube> don't worry, i hope it works as you want :)
<barlefante> new to me - I have installed Xubuntu on other laptops and not had this problem
<barlefante> thanks, I'll try it now
<barlefante> I'll let you know if it worked :)
<barlefante> GridCube I'm back with bad news
<GridCube> :(
<barlefante> first boot ended up on blak screen
<barlefante> had to restart
<GridCube> :(
<barlefante> am now on this horrible resolution inside a box on the screen
<barlefante> arandr won't give me any other choices
<GridCube> barlefante, remove the script and reboot? also check your /etc/X11 and make sure that you DONT have a xorg.conf. if you do have it rename it or remove it
<barlefante> I even sudoed it
<GridCube> barlefante, that wont change things
<GridCube> sudo has little to do in this case
<barlefante> there is no xorg.conf file
<barlefante> so what next? rebooting will just give me the current layout, unless I use recovery mode
<barlefante> and the only difference is that I start and close a root shell
<barlefante> if I could automat that process, would be fine :)
<GridCube> sorry, i don't know
<GridCube> barlefante, maybe you do need a xorg.conf?
<GridCube> if you kill all your xorg sessions you can run xorg -configure
<barlefante> hmmm
<barlefante> how do I do that?
<barlefante> in root terminal before login?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> that should work
<barlefante> cheers m8
<charles720> hi
<barlefante> GridCube I have finally sorted this
<barlefante> :D
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> how so?
<charles720> can someone tell me pls how i enter shell while booting so the whole process of getting stuck at boot is prevented after clean install ?
<barlefante> umm, I had to boot in recovery mode
<GridCube> charles720, you can press ctrl-alt-f1 to go to the first tty
<barlefante> then sstarted root shell
<barlefante> then sstarted root shell
<barlefante> and instead of continuing boot sequence I forced a restart to save the settings
<barlefante> I used shutdown -r 0
<charles720> i tried the ctrl-alt-f1 thing but it goes to login and just continues to boot right through even though i got auto login disabled
<charles720> i had the recovery screen showin once.. but out of mere chance or accident
<barlefante> that was the only command I needed :p
<charles720> recovery screen would be nice to enter
<charles720> cause i think the prob is x.org
<barlefante> it's easy - just hold left Shift to access grub options
<xubuntu775> Getting a flashing curser after 13.10 install from USB.  Any ideas?  loads fine from USB
<charles720> while rebooting ?
<barlefante> yes when booting up
<barlefante> before login screen
<charles720> gonna try that after reinstall is finished
<charles720> thx in advance. later
<barlefante> charles what is your problem?
<xubuntu775> installed 13,10.  getting flashing curser upper left on bootup
<barlefante> ahh
<xubuntu775> no problems booting from usb
<barlefante> ok so recovery mode should give you some good options then
<barlefante> you can go back to the previous kernel also
<xubuntu775> hmmm.. so try to reinstall from usb?
<xubuntu775> nope... reformated hard drive ;P
<barlefante> no need - GRUB lists all versions ever installed
<barlefante> a bit like Windows system restore
<GridCube> if the kernels are still there
<xubuntu775> hmm ok.  how do i get to them?
<barlefante> yes if you didn't clean them out already
<GridCube> press shift wile booting to access the grub menu
<GridCube> choose previous linux versions
<GridCube> and boot an older kernel, or boot in recovery mode
<GridCube> depends on what you need
<barlefante> hold left shift button
<xubuntu775> in process
<xubuntu775> ok... holding left shift held the bios bootup sceen, but as soon as I released, screen goes to curser
<barlefante> avoid the bios screen
<barlefante> hold it after the BIOS details go away
<vespakoen> Hey guys, has anyone been able to install 13.10 in a Virtualbox VM ? I get an error saying that the installation has failed at the very end, and am unable to boot anything afterwards
<barlefante> haven't tried - I normally stick to LTS versions
<mucus> hi im install xubuntu as a secondary os with win7 already installed.
<mucus> i am at the installation type screen.
<xubuntu775> Still not getting the grub menu, only  flashing curser and balnk screen
<mucus> how can i install this so that it doesnt format my data, and so i can manually add xubuntu to my win7 bootlist?
<mucus> win7 is at /dev /sda2.  i have a lot of empty space at /dev/sda3, i think i should install xubuntu here.  and i think i should install the bootloader to /dev/sda3.  am i correct?
<GridCube> mucus, choose "install xubuntu along windows" it SHOULD not delete your data but a BACKCUP is HIGLY RECOMMENDED
<GridCube> i havent had any problems with the installer in a long time tho, it just does things right, but you never know
<GridCube> mucus, the bootloader will install in the first drive
<GridCube> regardless of partition
<mucus> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9snba1390uz037k/IMG_20131203_104332.jpg
<mucus> is this coreect?
<mucus> correct
<mucus> or should i make a new partitio  table for xubu?
<mucus> oh huhm.... i dont think i want to do that
<GridCube> mucus, if you do that it will format sd3, if you want you can create a new partition for it using sd3, size it down and use the free space for an sd4
<GridCube> or you can go back and let the installer do all of this automagically
<mucus> should i boot into windows and shrink the  olume?
<GridCube> you can do it right there
<GridCube> in the screen you are now
<GridCube> remember that you need to create a small partition for swap too
<GridCube> the usual recommendation is that the swap partition should be twice as much as your ram
<krytarik> mucus: Yes, because your Windows 7 is there, in '/dev/sda3', rather than '/dev/sda2' as you think!
<GridCube> ^
<GridCube> also this
<GridCube> windows wont let you resize the partition it lives on
<mucus> ok lets pretend im a real dummy.
<mucus> what do i press on this screen?
<GridCube> mucus, "change"
<mucus> from sda3?
<xubuntu775> any ideas for a 13.10 install that is going straight to a flashing curser after the bios loadup?
<GridCube> yes
<mucus> edit partition.... shrink this i assume?
<GridCube> take like 50 gb at the end of thepartition
<krytarik> mucus: Well, at least use Windows tools, rather than just Gparted.
<GridCube> yes
<mucus> 50gb in mb?
<GridCube> 5000
<mucus> mb != 1024?
<GridCube> MiB = 1024
<GridCube> MB = 1000
<mucus>  do i really need 50?
<GridCube> no
<mucus> cant i get away with 15?
<GridCube> you can use 6gb
<GridCube> yes
<mucus> 6?
<krytarik> *s/Gparted/the Xubuntu installer/
<mucus> and itll have enough space?
<GridCube> 6 is the minimum im confortable
<GridCube> i0ve used 4 but thats a bit too little
<GridCube> 16 is fair enoug
<GridCube> remember that some space you need to give to swap
<mucus> how much does swap need?
<GridCube> so make it 18, then give 16 to / and 2 to swap
<GridCube> 2gb of swap is pretty good
<mucus> can i install thia to my 8gb sd card then?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mucus> ill have to use thia pc and this sd to make xubu boot.... yes?
<msev> guys is there any way to individually resize certain desktop icons in xfce, for example if I would want to have 1 icon bigger than the others?
<mucus> hmmmmm thanks
<GridCube> mucus, then you could use the sd card in any computer basically
<mucus> i didnt think of just using unetbootin
<mucus> but thats really what i think ill do
<GridCube> read the presistent live wiki
<mucus> lemme quit this install....
<GridCube> also you can actually "Install" to the sdcard
<koegs> i would install it to the sd-card, not using live+persistent
<mucus> oh
<GridCube> not just use a live session
<GridCube> thats actually better
<GridCube> because it would not use ram to work
<mucus> right cool
<mucus> device for bootloader?  same sd?
<GridCube> you need another usb to install to the sdcard
<GridCube> you can not install to itself as it contains the installer
<mucus> i have a cd in the tower
<mucus> well dvd
<koegs> so you install ubuntu to the sd-card, put grub on the sd-card and then choose the boot medium while starting the pc/notebook
<GridCube> :) that will do
<GridCube> as koegs say
<notmypudding> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu to my aging computer.  It seemed to install properly, but it freezes once it hits the logo screen whenever I boot up.  How do I go about troubleshooting this problem?  I'm not sure where to begin.
<mucus> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sqtw0q4yo9i2uoj/IMG_20131203_105842.jpg
<mucus> like this tyen?
<mucus> then...
<GridCube> mucus, yep, that sounds doable :)
<mucus> thank you so much
<GridCube> remember that you need to install grub to the card
<mucus> you made this easy, and probably saved my bacon....
<mucus> cant i just raise the boot priority of the sd in bios?
<GridCube> if grub was not installed to it, it wont matter
<GridCube> if grub got installed to you hd then you will be able to boot the sd card only on your pc
<mucus> ....
<mucus> wait
<mucus> this sd will be able to boot on any pc?!
<mucus> ::stunned::
<GridCube> if it has grub on it yes
<mucus> so after i finish install i should apt-get grub or something?
<GridCube> i would use something more friendly as boot-repair
<mucus> got a link?
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mucus> perfect
<krytarik> mucus: You should choose 'ext4' for the system partition, rather than 'ext2', what you have now.
<GridCube> for just 6gb there is no real difference
<mucus> ext2 = journaling off?
<mucus> yeah?
<krytarik> mucus: Also, to answer your question on how much swap is recommended, please see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_much_swap_do_I_need.3F
<mucus> that means less read/write cycles
<mucus> ie: longer sd lifr
<mucus> am i thinking of that properly?
<koegs> you wont really notice the difference in lifetime, but you loose integrity of files :)
<mucus> if i get a catastrophic shut down
<mucus> ie: power fails and my ups fails.
<mucus> but proper boot/ shut down should retain integrtiy
<mucus> i think.
<mucus> yes? no?
<notmypudding> I can get to the boot screen & I see the logo but it ends up freezing like this http://i.imgur.com/tF9fIrA.jpg
<krytarik> mucus: 'ext4' has many advantages over its predecessors, and you can always turn journaling off if you really wish so.
<mucus> kry basically by the time we started the convo it was too late ;)
<krytarik> mucus: LOL
<krytarik> Oh well. :P
<mucus> i can redo the install....?  would that be worth while?
<notmypudding> Is there a way to boot where I can see what's causing it to freeze?
<krytarik> mucus: I do think so, yes.
<mucus> ho huhm  gotta let this finish
<krytarik> notmypudding: You can boot into recovery mode, and then check the previous boot's logs.
<notmypudding> krytarik: How do I go about that?
<krytarik> notmypudding: Press 'Shift' on boot-up to get the Grub menu, choose the "recovery mode" of your current kernel, and then after hopefully getting to the console, check "/var/log/syslog" and older for the previous boot's log entries.
<mucus> should swap be primary or logical?
<ObrienDave> logical
<krytarik> mucus: Doesn't really matter.
<Sysi> it matters, depending about your setup
<slickymaster> mucus: for your reference http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/requirements.html
<krytarik> Sysi, mucus: Well, if you -can- create it, it doesn't. :P
<Sysi> krytarik: if you want to create or move partitions afterwards it does
<krytarik> Sysi: Yeah, sure, that too. :)
<krytarik> Sysi: But anyway, we are talking about this SD card atm :P - https://www.dropbox.com/s/sqtw0q4yo9i2uoj/IMG_20131203_105842.jpg
<mucus> alrighty so reinstalling on the sd now, thanks again for the advice filks!
<mucus> folks
<mucus> okay
<mucus> so i have xubu installed and it boots
<mucus> how can i get wireless networking going on it?
<mucus> i have a wifi usb thinger but xubu doesn't seem to have built in drivers for it
<mucus> the manufacturer doesn't have linux drivers for the adapter either
<krytarik> !wifi | mucus
<ubottu> mucus: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<charles720> hi again
<charles720> after clean reinstall 13.10 via usb still stuck on boot
<charles720> i figure its something with the graphicscard
<charles720> had trouble with it booting on dsl distro aswell
<charles720> but it booted once the correct parameters were set
<charles720> so i thought editing xorg.conf would do
<charles720> turns out xorg.conf is empty
<charles720> so, i am new to xubuntu, does xubuntu not use xorg?
<charles720> what does it use and where where do i find it
<krytarik> !xorg.conf | charles720
<ubottu> charles720: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<charles720> k
<mucus> if i could get my tower online i could dl the drivers for my adapter
<charles720> i found a driver package for the specific graphic chip i am using
<mucus> but i can't get online because i don't have the drivers for my adapter
<GridCube> cable it
<mucus> i don't have any 100ft cables
<GridCube> use apt-offline
<mucus> elaborate.
<GridCube> !apt-offline
<GridCube> agh
<mucus> okay i googled it
<mucus> anyhow, what am i doing with that?
<GridCube> !info apt-offline
<ubottu> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1 (saucy), package size 77 kB, installed size 404 kB
<GridCube> driver packages and install them
<GridCube> ?
<mucus> how can it do that?
<mucus> my mind is boggled.
<GridCube> find out what drivers you need and get them?
<mucus> wouldn't it have to be a huge thing?
<mucus> how can it get drivers if it isn't online?
<GridCube> get them in a different computer / OS, and install them later using apt-offline
<mucus> ah right
<mucus> actually, i dunno if there are drivers available for this adapter
<e-v-o> Hi all, is it possible to install an older version of ATI drivers in Xubuntu? When I try to install 12.8 drivers it complains that there are tools missing. I have installed the linux-headers and can't figure out what tools it's refering to!
<e-v-o> I have looked all over the web for the past couple of days and can't find a way of installing older ATI graphics drivers.
<krytarik> e-v-o: It sounds like you are trying to install the driver off their website, right?
<e-v-o> that's right
<e-v-o> how else can I install older drivers?
<krytarik> Maybe just try installing the one offered by the Additional Drivers tool.
<e-v-o> that's the one I have installed at the moment but it doesn't work properly with some software I'm using
<e-v-o> cgminer in specific
<krytarik> e-v-o: What exact error message do you get there then?
<e-v-o> no message, it simply doesn't display the user interface
<e-v-o> in th eweb it says it's due to the graphics drivers
<krytarik> I mean when trying to install the driver manually.
<e-v-o> oh right, something along the lines of the system doesn't have the required tools to install the drivers
<e-v-o> when I google the error it says to install the linux-headers
<e-v-o> which I did to no avail
<krytarik> Well, we need it a 'little' more specific here. :P
<krytarik> Oh, right, so you've googled the error message and it's referring to the kernel headers eventually? Then I don't know either.
<e-v-o> ok... well for what is worth the exact error message is "One or more tools required for the installation cannoot be found on the system.
<e-v-o> Install the required tools before installing the fglrx driver."
<krytarik> Yeah, that's not exactly very specific indeed. :P
<endika> hello
<e-v-o> No, it's a crap error message which leads me nowhere!
<e-v-o> : (
<krytarik> e-v-o: So you installed the package "linux-headers-generic"?
<e-v-o> that's right
<e-v-o> and during a second attempt I also installed the ones with the version of my kernel
<krytarik> Yeah, that's being pulled as a matter of dependency.
<e-v-o> It's a shame because after trying a bunch of distros I'm really digging the Xubuntu experience.
<e-v-o> alright
<krytarik> e-v-o: Did CGMiner ever work with the proprietary AMD/ATI driver before then?
<e-v-o> no
<e-v-o> I did a clean install
<e-v-o> then installed the ATI driver from the Addicional Drivers Tool
<krytarik> I mean on any other distro you've tried?
<e-v-o> and saw issue and been trying to fix it since the weekend
<e-v-o> oh yes, it was fine on Mint
<e-v-o> And I was using the latest driver on Mint...
<krytarik> The one off their website?
<e-v-o> yes, I tried different ones
<e-v-o> I mean different versions of the driver
<krytarik> e-v-o: What version of Xubuntu are you using then?
<e-v-o> latest 13.10
<krytarik> e-v-o: Well, you could try upgrading to the latest driver version available here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<xubuntu221> Hi, I am having problems with Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe sound card in Xubuntu 13.10 64 bit system. The solution suggested in http://askubuntu.com/questions/284183/sound-blaster-recon3d-not-working doesn't seem to work. Can anyone please help me?
<blueland> Hi, can anyone tell me where i can find md5sum to corroborate xubuntu .iso image?
<pleia2> blueland: which image?
<pleia2> blueland: 13.10 has them in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<blueland> xubunu12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<pleia2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.3/release/MD5SUMS
<blueland> xubuntu'12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso excuse me
<blueland> tHANK YOU SO MUCH!
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
#xubuntu 2013-12-04
<hugomagic> hi
<hugomagic> I was trying to install netflix and my terminal stop totally downloading firefox. I did a reboot, now I see that I have new updates so Im supossed to do a partial distribution upgrade but the terminal still showing trying to download firefox just trying and not doing it therefore I cant complete the updates.
<holstein> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<holstein> the terminal shouldnt be downloading firefox
<hugomagic> supossedly is one of the steps
<holstein> hugomagic: there are no "official" steps.. but, you can share what you are looking at
<hugomagic> I wish I was able to copy and paste from the terminal but I dont know how
<Unit193> Select with mouse, right click, copy.
<hugomagic> I'll give it a try
<holstein> hugomagic: you can share the link you are reffering to, that you are implying requires you to use the terminal to download firefox
<Unit193> holstein: It's silverlight in wine, thus needs firefox in wine to use the silverlight extension.
<hugomagic> exactly
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ball> !spleen
<Unit193> hugomagic: Figured out how to copy from the terminal?
<hugomagic> I will put a screenshot on the link above
<hugomagic> I put the screenshot already on imagebin.org under the name distribution upgrade
<hugomagic> http://imagebin.org/280439
<Unit193> v22.0?
<hugomagic> yes and there is where it stop totally and it does not continue with the next steps.
<Unit193> I think that may be a bug perhaps, if it needs a newer version?  I do not know, isn't there a #netflix-desktop or something?
<hugomagic> This is the page I went to get the info on how to get netflix http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-here.html
<holstein> !netflix | hugomagic
<ubottu> hugomagic: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<hugomagic> Sorry I am very new to linux
<holstein> that is the place i refer to
<hugomagic> I was following the steps but I'm stuck there installing firefox
<hugomagic> is there anything I can do to revert the process and go back to a stable state?
<Unit193> Yeah, might be better to ask in #netflix-desktop
<Unit193> You can purge it.
<hugomagic> ohh
<holstein> you should purge it
<hugomagic> ok
<hugomagic> is there a special command to do that? Do just write the word purge on the terminal?
<hugomagic> I did write purge and then enter but nothing is happening.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get purge netflix-desktop
<hugomagic> oh cool
<Poisoned_Dragon> grrr
<Poisoned_Dragon> oops, wrong window
<someguy80> has anyone here been able to install MS Office 2010 in xubuntu 13.01?
<bazhang> check the appdb and then join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | someguy80
<ubottu> someguy80: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<someguy80> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<baizon> someguy80: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18487
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org   <----- someguy80
<bazhang> someguy80, after checking that link, then /join #winehq for support
<someguy80> thank you. I was just wondering if there were any xubuntu specific issues in doing so.
<baizon> someguy80: 32bit http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336
<baizon> it seems the 32bit is working, the 64bit version not really
<cfhowlett> someguy80, wine is pretty much distro agnostic
<someguy80> thank you again
<baizon> no problem
<someguy80> the dr. pepper of software
<Jaime-Xubuntu> hello
<cfhowlett> Jaime-Xubuntu, greetings
<Jaime-Xubuntu> im triying to use my hdmi sound but i have no audio
<Jaime-Xubuntu> Thanks
<Jaime-Xubuntu> i have aspire one 722
<Jaime-Xubuntu> somebody can help me?
<Jaime-Xubuntu> how to configure hmdi sound to aspire one 722 xubuntu 13.10
<gr0nt> I absolutely cannot get libudev.so.1 to work
<gr0nt> Im about to smash my rig
<gr0nt> Sudo apt-get install libudev1 --- package not found
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, wouldn't advise it
<gr0nt> Nothing on google works
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, I'm on 12.04, all repos enabled.  it ain't there.
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, suggest you search for libudev*
<Jaime-Xubuntu> how to configure hmdi sound to aspire one 722 xubuntu 13.10
<gr0nt> Its installed cf
<gr0nt> Im about to switch distro, wasted hours
<PiiiRKO> gr0nt: xubuntu is best lightweight ubuntu distro.. but.. its up to you..
<Jaime-Xubuntu> bye, some request on jaimeirazabal1@gmail.com <-
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, free = free to choose what works
<gr0nt> Good point.
<krytarik> gr0nt: It's available on every version later than 12.04.
<gr0nt> Im on 13.10
<Sysi-> !info libudev1
<ubottu> libudev1 (source: systemd): libudev shared library. In component main, is required. Version 204-0ubuntu19 (saucy), package size 36 kB, installed size 121 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<cfhowlett> Sysi-, why doesn't this show up on apt-cache policy?
<cfhowlett> d'0h!  later than 12.04
<cfhowlett> !cookie|Sysi-,
<ubottu> Sysi-,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Sysi-> on 12.04 you have just libudev0
<Sysi-> gr0nt: you did sudo apt-get update of course?
<gr0nt> Update and upgrade
<Sysi-> if you're compiling you might need libudev-dev
<gr0nt> Im pulling up the actual error message...
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might pull it iin
<cfhowlett> in
<gr0nt> Error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.1: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<gr0nt> Most of the google results have me creating symlinks... Which didnt work
<gr0nt> Gonna try that cfh
<gr0nt> No luck, very sad :(
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, sorry.  compile yourself? or get libudev-dev as Sysi suggested?
<gr0nt> Not even sure where to get source
<gr0nt> This thing is like vaporware
<krytarik> gr0nt: You should find that it's installed already: "locate libudev.so.0".
<krytarik> Oops, wrong version :)
<gr0nt> Yes you are right
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, apt-cache search libudeve will show you
<cfhowlett> libudev
<gr0nt> I mustve done so.0 and so.13.0
<ObrienDave> https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit/wiki/The-solution-of-lacking-libudev.so.0
<ObrienDave> did you see this?
<gr0nt> Yes i did, dave
<ObrienDave> k
<gr0nt> Thank u very much
<gr0nt> So the command is
<gr0nt> # ln -s /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libudev.so.1 ./libudev.so.0
<gr0nt> Symbolic link from my understanding
<koegs> gr0nt: which ubuntu-version do you use? 13.10
<gr0nt> Ive typed in what you suggested krytarik
<gr0nt> Yes 13.10 64bit
<koegs> and you need libudev.so.1 or libudev.so.0?
<gr0nt> My error message is:
<gr0nt> (gr0nt) Error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.1: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<koegs> what was the result of "sudo apt-get install libudev1"?
<gr0nt> Is my ln -s command backwards?
<gr0nt> Unable to locate package.
<krytarik> gr0nt: Wait, you got a result on the exact command I posted?
<gr0nt> 'Locate libudev'
<gr0nt> Yes i got some results, nothing so.1 though
<krytarik> gr0nt: Because I missed to adapt the version the one you are looking for, as I mentioned there.
<koegs> "locate libudev.so.1"
<krytarik> gr0nt: That is, if you get a result for that there, you likely aren't on 13.10.
<koegs> and also "sudo apt-get install libudev1" should work too, or you are not on ubuntu 13.10, as krytarik said :)
<gr0nt> 0 results, koegs
<gr0nt> Xubuntu
<gr0nt> I promise it doesnt work :) lol
<koegs> does not matter, please show the result of "lsb_release -a"
<gr0nt> Simply says, package not found
<gr0nt> One moment koegs
<gr0nt> What the?!?!?!  12.04.3 LTS
<gr0nt> }:(  oh lord...
<krytarik> lol
<cfhowlett> LOLOL!
<koegs> QED :)
<ObrienDave> that would explain a lot ;))
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, not laughing at you, laughing with you ...
<gr0nt> Sorry guys.  Feel really bad about this one
<PiiiRKO> :DDD
<gr0nt> Im laughing at me
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, that would explain ALL - except why you thought you were running 13.10
<ObrienDave> made for an exciting morning :)
<gr0nt> Whats my course of action, 13.10 fresh install?
<ObrienDave> i am running 13.10 ;P
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, now aren't you glad you didn't trash your box as you threatened?  I think you owe your faithful machine an apology
<cfhowlett> and a fresh 13.10
<gr0nt> Yes i do...  * im sowwy guy *
<ObrienDave> *your 'puter forgives you*
<gr0nt> I have a secret, havent slept in 28 hours.  This is the problem i think
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, best thing to do is get some shuteye.  Come back MUCH later and start over.  Your present condition is almost guaranteed to lead to disaster.
<gr0nt> I ended up with isos for 12.04 and 12.10 my brain read that as 13.10... Over and over and over.... Sorry guys.
<gr0nt> Thanks for the help, still laughing, smh.
<gr0nt> Then i didnt even install the iso i thought was 13.10 ... Youre right cfh
<gr0nt> Time for sleep :)
<cfhowlett> gr0nt, go to bed
<gr0nt> I appreciate the help
<ObrienDave> wait until you get cfhowlett's bill ;)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, paypal and bitcoin accepted.  conversion to Chinese yuan appreciated
<ObrienDave> LOL
<ObrienDave> i should bite my tongue about your bill, especially after last weeks fiasco ;P
<someguy80> hello. i have  a dell inspiron mini 1012 with xubuntu 13.01 on it. i have the power options set to do nothing when i shut the lid for a/c and battery. but when i shut it it throws it into sleep or standby. can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> someguy80, /swap?
<someguy80> hello. i have  a dell inspiron mini 1012 with xubuntu 13.01 on it. i have the power options set to do nothing when i shut the lid for a/c
<someguy80> for some reason that msg got split up
<cfhowlett> someguy80, so ... no /swap?
<someguy80> what do you mean? sorry still a noob
<cfhowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<GridCube> someguy80, http://askubuntu.com/questions/362667/xubuntu-13-10-disabling-suspend-on-lid-being-closed
<cfhowlett> GridCube, thanks.  think you nailed it.
<someguy80> well, i know what a swap file is, but i don't know what it has to do with this *feeling dumb*
<someguy80> yea thanks gridcube
<cfhowlett> someguy80, I may have misconspoke.  please see gridcube's suggestion
<someguy80> and thank you as well cf
<xubuntu522> what are Xubuntu 12.04 LTS specifications?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu522, specs?  you mean ... what exactly?
<cfhowlett> there are MANY specifications.
<GridCube> xubuntu522, it depends on what you need to do
<GridCube> but xubuntu "will" run in very low specs, like 5GB hd and 256MB ram, but that will be slooooooooooooow as a snail
<xubuntu522> What I meant was how much ram,how big of a video card and what Ghz prossesor that it can run minimum.
<GridCube> xubuntu522, any computed manufacturated in the last decade should run xubuntu 12.04, just not very well in some cases more than others
<GridCube> a "recommendable" setting though is pentiun IV 1Ghz, 1GB ram, 8mb video
<GridCube> the ram needs have grew a lot lately because of web browsers
<xubuntu522> Well,my computer has only 448mb of ram,a 64mb video card and a 1.86Ghz prossesor.Would that work properly?
<GridCube> it will run slow
<GridCube> you can try other alternatives like lubuntu or slitaz
<GridCube> the first is part of the *buntu family the second is not
<cfhowlett> xubuntu522, lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for older / lower spec machines like yours.
<GridCube> cfhowlett, that is not completely true
 * cfhowlett cocks a suspicious eyebrow.  eh?
<cfhowlett> GridCube, did I misread the literature?
<xubuntu522> I have already tried lubuntu but this is a old computer and it does not have a internal cd Drive and i cannot get it to boot from a cd,and Wubi always shows a error and downloads two files.
<xubuntu522> aTwo lubuntu install files I mean.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu522, wubi is a dying option.  it is possible to boot without cd ...
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<xubuntu522> I also cannot boot from a flash drive
<GridCube> use plop
<GridCube> !PLOP
<cfhowlett> !plop
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> why is that not working
<cfhowlett> what the hey is PLOP
<slickymaster> !info PLOP
<ubottu> Package PLOP does not exist in saucy
<slickymaster> that's whi GridCube
<cfhowlett> xubuntu522, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManager
<GridCube> www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fxubuntu.org%2Fnews%2Fbooting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd%2F&ei=Uj-fUvWyE5besATP3IKgBw&usg=AFQjCNFipl--JFkDD_cn6uADNAL7y2BaBQ&sig2=cBnTjqXYfZVcm6pfsUozVQ
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<GridCube> slickymaster, cfhowlett ^
<GridCube> i dont know why the factoid doesnt work
<slickymaster> yeah, it's strange
<xubuntu522> I have Thought of Plop too,but I do not have a internal cd drive and cannot boot from usb.
<GridCube> wubi would be worst with your specs
<ObrienDave> ubottu is being finicky this morning
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> sort of LOL
<GridCube> xubuntu522, do you have a diskette?
 * slickymaster slaps ubottu
<ObrienDave> :P
<GridCube> cfhowlett, respecting your previous question about the literature, please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/StrategyDocument#The_Target
<GridCube> :)
<cfhowlett> GridCube, thanky
<xubuntu522> Thank You for all your time.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu522, best of luck.
<GridCube> :)
<cfhowlett> GridCube, it seems that running xubuntu on older / lower spec was just a happy accident then ...
<GridCube> no, xubuntu is not "meant" to work on old computers, but on all the spectrum, its not optimized for old computers, like lubuntu is.
<cfhowlett> GridCube, good to know.  I'll adjust my "valuable" advice in the future
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> for example xubuntu doesnt provide nonPAE kernels anymore
<GridCube> so all computers that run non PAE cpus are out of our lists
<labyrinth00> hi to all anyone around?
<ObrienDave> always
<labyrinth00> great
<labyrinth00> can you tell me what would stop rc.local from loading my start up commands?
<koegs> labyrinth00: what did you add?
<labyrinth00> should i paste it here?
<holstein> if the startup command dont work, they wont work there either.. have you tested them outside the startup?
<labyrinth00> yes if i use each command from terminal it works
<labyrinth00> no error
<labyrinth00> but last night it worked this morning it stopped
<koegs> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<labyrinth00> i had a login loop issue with xubuntu and delete Xauthority then this happened
<labyrinth00> ok
<labyrinth00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6520366/
<holstein> what i would do is test as a different user.. make sure its not something with my user /home that is causing the problem
<labyrinth00> ok ill try that
<koegs> labyrinth00: please keep in mind, that in rc.local these commands are executed as root, not as your user
<Labyrinth00> hi the new user didnt work for the auto start
<Labyrinth00> hi the new user didnt work for the auto start
<someguy80> so i tried the advice about the power options when the lid closes and it still suspends when i close the lid. any ideas?
<krytarik> Labyrinth00: <koegs> labyrinth00: please keep in mind, that in rc.local these commands are executed as root, not as your user
<Labyrinth00> yes i read that but another user suggested i try that
<krytarik> Yeah, I know. :P
<holstein> Labyrinth00: i would look into how/why you deleted xauthority..
<krytarik> However, that would only help to check if it only works with your usual user, i.e. the other way around - and you just confirmed that.
<someguy80> i have tried editing the /etc/systemd/logind.conf file with no luck.
<krytarik> Labyrinth00: Actually, scratch the very last bit of that, you said you tried the autostart.
<holstein> someguy80: its usually not ideal for the cooloing of the system to be running with the lid closed.. anyways, i have had a few systems that i just could not get that to work with..
<someguy80> it works with other distros, just not 13.01
<holstein> 13.10
<someguy80> uhhh yea thats what i meant
<someguy80> ...
<someguy80> or not
<someguy80> ther HAS to be a way
<holstein> works with other distros? or other versions of ubuntu?
<someguy80> both
<someguy80> distros and other ubuntus
<someguy80> its a dell inspiron mini 1012
<Labyrinth00> krytarik: i delete it because i could not log into the system because of some loop after reading all around they said delete the Xauthority  and after that i got into the desktop
<koegs> if you need vnc from start, i suggest using this guide http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<krytarik> Labyrinth00: It wasn't -me- asking that. :P holstein ^^
<Labyrinth00> lol sorry im at work multi tasking
<krytarik> No problem. :)
<krytarik> Labyrinth00: So, to summarize, make sure that your script works when run as root.
<Labyrinth00> something like sudo /etc/rc/local?
<Labyrinth00> something like sudo /etc/rc.local?
<krytarik> Nope, the script you are trying to run -from- it.
<Labyrinth00> question if you have a bad command in the rc.local would that stop it from working?
<koegs> it depends, most likely the system will still boot
<krytarik> Labyrinth00: Yes - http://askubuntu.com/questions/239600/why-doesnt-rc-local-run-all-my-commands-and-what-can-i-do-about-it
<krytarik> Labyrinth00: That is, it stops executing the commands where it fails first.
<holstein> if they dont work, they wont work in there.. could be causing what you might have assumed was a boot loop
<xubuntu040> anyone installed xubuntu on a stick?
<ObrienDave> yep
<xubuntu040> how big?
<Labyrinth00_> holstein:  i removed the line with vino and the auto start works
<ObrienDave> 8GB minimum
<ObrienDave> am using a 16GB for Xubuntu 32 bit
<koegs> 13.10 installer checks for 5.5GB free space minimum, so i would also recommend 8GB at least
<xubuntu040> ext4?
<ObrienDave> yes
<holstein> you could install with the mini iso and build in just what you need to fit whatever
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xubuntu040> thx, i´ll try
<enrico__> hi guys, I'm trying to install a .bin file
<enrico__> i did sudo chmod +x filename
<enrico__> then ./filename
<enrico__> also tried u+x
<enrico__> Istallation starts, until I get this
<enrico__> /tmp/install.dir.4553/Linux/resource/jre/jre/bin/java: 2: /tmp/install.dir.4553/Linux/resource/jre/jre/bin/java: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<baizon> enrico__: please post the whole error message
<baizon> on paste.ubuntu.com
<sku1d> hi. i just wanna idle and read a bit.
<enrico__> in a sec
<sku1d> itncsss0
<sku1d> damn :)
<enrico__> baizon,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6520989/plain/
<baizon> enrico__: which program is it?
<enrico__> SPSS
<baizon> enrico__: try this... http://searchinsleep.blogspot.de/2013/01/install-spss-20-onto-64-bit-ubuntu-1210.html
<GridCube> !ot | sku1d
<ubottu> sku1d: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GridCube> :)
<enrico__> mine is 32 bit
<sku1d> how to change my password? :p
<bazhang> !password | sku1d
<ubottu> sku1d: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sku1d> thx
<bazhang> np
<enrico__> I give up, I'll try an older version
<ObrienDave> sudo password times out in 10 minutes
<slickymaster> ObrienDave: actually by default sudo password timeout is 15 minutes
<ObrienDave> hmmmm, ok, i'll take your word on that :)
<slickymaster> ObrienDave: don't intended to be rude. Look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<slickymaster> ;)
<ObrienDave> I believe you, seeing how you're like, number 2 or 3 on the Xubuntu QA testing list :)
<slickymaster> That means nothing really
<Peyam> still no solution to 'Make new items in menu' issue?
<ochosi> Peyam: what's the issue?
<Peyam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/1244087
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244087 in alacarte (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 13.10 Main Menu editor Problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Peyam> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2188020&ei=7HufUruHBOqH4ATHqYBA&usg=AFQjCNGbs51NWwzuPpettZXGRE9nlgJ1Sg&bvm=bv.57155469,d.bGE
<Peyam> gotta play some HoN
<Peyam> c y
 * nikolam going crazy with this default focus in xfce
<nikolam> I have Activate focus stealing prevention and Honor standard ICCCM focus hint selected. And again, with Alt+F2 per example new windows is not in focus (and with other new windows/apps 12.04 lts 32bit
<neorpheus_> hi there everyone, i was hoping to get some help on a problem im having with skype. i have seen online where people will launch skype from terminal to be able to see the errors but the problem is that i get a different error everytime skype crashes.
<neorpheus_> usually something to do with alsa though
<sku1d> neorpheus: skype can be configured to use pulseaudio in it's settings. try that first. you can also try to start skype with padsp skype, which will simulate a /dev/dsp device, which might be required.
<neorpheus_> ive noticed that i seem to get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"  pretty often
<hellpe> hello everyone
<hellpe> I'm using Xubutu Saucy and since a few days, Software Updater has a very strange behavior
<hellpe> it keeps launching, and crashing, then launching and crashing again
<sku1d> neorpheus: http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12042013-102601pm.php
<hellpe> (also, I have a 30-second lag when typing a message in Xchat right now, very annoying)
<neorpheus_> sku1d, yeah i dont have pulse audio available
<sku1d> neorpheus: okay. i c
<hellpe> I tried to kill dpkg the run dpkg configure -a, but it's stuck on "runnong depmod"
<neorpheus_> give me a few minutes and ill get a screencap of the available options
<pavel_s_cz_> Hello there, anybody using lightdm and XDMCPServer? I have strange problem, when I run Xnest -query hostname... :1, where hostname is runing xubuntu 12.04.3 and host's lightdm has settings:[XDMCPServer] enabled=true, I am not able to connect to hostname... lightdm.log on hostname reports only "Connecting to XServer myip:1" .. any help or suggest is apreciated
<pavel_s_cz_> The Xnest starts the black window.... when I close it after some while on host's lightdm.log is reported: "DEBUG: Error connecting to XServer myip:1; DEBUG: Send Failed(session_id=37387 status='Failed to connect to display :1'"
<sku1d> neorpheus: i don't know alsa really, but from how i understand the message you posted it might be that your slave-slider is not called "pcm" in which case you must modify $HOME/.alsarc, i think
<neorpheus_> skuld, yeah i have never had to tangle with alsa before so i really have no idea but if it tells you anything i opened up alsa mixer and i do see a slider called PCM
<sku1d> neorpheus: try "sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins:i386"
<neorpheus_> well, thats a good sign. i actually got the login "swoosh-pop" sound from skype and no errors in the console yet
<sku1d> neorpheus: skype is compiled for 32 bits in order to run on more platforms. so it is linked to 32bit libs as well. sadly it is statically linked and the libs are loaded by ld. otherwise you can use ldd to find that out.
<neorpheus_> ok so it looks like it worked except that now i cannot select my usb audio device for a microphone anymore,
<neorpheus_> ahh that makes sense i have has to get ia-32 libs before to get other programs working
<sku1d> you might need something like libusb for 32bit as well
<neorpheus_> well the microphone was selectable before but it was hit or miss as to whether it would actually work
<charles720> hi, can someone pls explain me real quick how you "nowadays" configure or edit your graphiccard settings? I once did it in the xorg.conf, but i read since the graphicstuff is now done in the kernel you no longer need that
<charles720> its been a while since i last confronted myself with linux systems
<charles720> cause sadly my graphic adapter does not yet show his full 3d potential
<charles720> tbh though if he even has really potential
<charles720> should work but i have to say it is an via KN400 chipset
<charles720> laptop graphic with shared memory
<charles720> i read it can cause trouble.
<holstein> charles720: you can add and edit an xorg.conf.. if you have one that used to work, you could use it to get started
<holstein> however.. you probably want..
<holstein> !ati | charles720
<ubottu> charles720: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<neorpheus_> haha "matrox cards" do those even exist anymore?
<charles720> its neither nor
<charles720> sadly
<charles720> its VIA
<charles720> but i read that there is a unichrome package that might work
<holstein> charles720: i have never had much luck passing 3d to a via chip.. i did use an official driver from via for ubuntu 8.04 that worked well
<neorpheus_> isnt via usually S3 unichrome
<charles720> thing is, i am running i think 12.04 atm cause the 13.10 kept crashin
<holstein> charles720: the driver is in the kernel AFAIK.. its working now, and is either meeting your needs or not
<charles720> yeah read that somewhere
<charles720> atm i am trying to get my head around this
<holstein> charles720: you read it here.. its in the kernel. you dont need to add it
<holstein> what did i do? i used the vesa driver and got rid of the hardware ASAP
<charles720> its an old laptop i use to get used to linux. as i said, its been a while and i am getting curious again ^^
<holstein> charles720: its really this simple.. VIA has not provided you a driver to use the linux operating system and support all the features.. you can ask them for one, or try some of the ones around the web, but its hit & miss
<charles720> k
<holstein> charles720: nothing is preventing you from using linux on it. you can use the vesa driver is the openchrome one is crashing on your hardware with 13.10
<charles720> but how do i try them now that the graphic stuff in done in the kernel
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> thats an easy way, from a live CD, to test
<charles720> tried nomodeset, didnt work
<holstein> charles720: try what? you can add an xorg.conf
<charles720> might do that
<charles720> atm its blank
<holstein> charles720: that is the way to do what you are trying to do
<charles720> on the 13.10 the x -configure did not work
<charles720> cause it couldnt detect the screens proper and soforth
<holstein> charles720: if nomodeset didnt address the issue, then, i would say its something else.. bad ISO.. etc
<charles720> hmm
<charles720> but the livecd is a good hint
<charles720> the 13.10 didnt even let me try xubuntu
<holstein> charles720: xconfigure wont work if the driver support is buggy.. but, with the vesa driver forced with an xorg.conf file, all should be wel
<charles720> but the 12.04 worked straigth away
<holstein> charles720: those are different kernels
<charles720> yeah
<charles720> thx guys
<holstein> charles720: that is what im saying could legitimately be the cause of the black screen.. though, i would test the iso, since nomodeset should get 13.10 booting
<charles720> was booting from usb
<charles720> maybe it got corrupted when i converted from iso to img
<holstein> charles720: liveCD = live USB.. same iso, i assume
<holstein> charles720: test the media and make certain it works.. take it to well supported hardware and see if the stick boots
<charles720> good point
<holstein> charles720: should be no need to convert from iso to img
<charles720> it said so in the ubuntu help i need to convert for bootable usb
<charles720> wondered
<holstein> charles720: i say so, right here.. this is xubuntu help.. no need to convert
<holstein> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 284 kB, installed size 830 kB
<charles720> must have slipt past my eyes
<holstein> you can use that, or one of the tools that create a bootable stick
<holstein> OR, AFAIK, these days *all* the iso's can be copied with dd straight to the stick
<charles720> ah ok
<holstein> !md5 | charles720 this is how to confirm the sum of the image
<ubottu> charles720 this is how to confirm the sum of the image: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<charles720> then i might give the 13.10 another shot with a stick
<holstein> but, how you make the stick is up to you to sort out.. you can, as suggested, take it to a well supported machine and see that it boots
<neorpheus_> yay, i finally got my skype fixed. turns out that pulse audio was looking at the wrong usb device for a microphone, thanks so much for the help skuld
<holstein> pavucontrol is handy neorpheus_
<neorpheus_> holstein,  isnt that the panel applet?
<holstein> anyways.. you got skype "configured".. not "fixed"
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<charles720> k thx, gotta run, later
<oscalation> im having troubles with my hdd not working, does xubuntu have any tools on the live cd to inspect, manage, or do something with it to try and fix it?
<neorpheus> sorry i cant be more help but im pretty sure theres stuff in USC to view the hdd smart data
<neorpheus> as for fixing partitions and the like i would just say to use gparted, but i wouldnt recomend using it unless you are comfortable with the posibility of losing data
<oscalation> neorpheus i dont think i can install anything as it cant read/write to the drive
<oscalation> does xubuntu have disk utility that has the smart disk check like normal ubuntu?
<neorpheus> im not certain if anything like that comes preinstalled, give me a second and ill check for you
<oscalation> neorpheus ty so much
<krytarik> oscalation: You -can- install stuff in a Live system too, just not endlessly much.
<krytarik> oscalation: Regardless of that, you may be better of using something like this: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<oscalation> krytarik: ah ok didnt knwo that
<krytarik> *off
<neorpheus> thanks krytarik i thought you could but i was unsure of myself
<David-A> oscalation: if you don't have Disk Utility in the program menu in the live-cd session, try search for Disk Utility or palimpsest in the software center.
<David-A> oscalation: or if you like the terminal, there is smartctl
#xubuntu 2013-12-05
<oscalation> David-A: krytarik installed disk utility but my luck     SMART status: Not supported. it also doesnt have the option to do a disk check
<oscalation> now what should i try? format it and try again?
<oscalation> when trying to install xubutu i got read/write errors
<oscalation> unable to read/write to disk
<Labyrinth00> ahoy out there
<neorpheus> ahoy ye scurvy dog
<Labyrinth00> :p
<Labyrinth00> can you tell me when remote desktop with vnc is so sticky?
<krytarik> oscalation: Well, the one usually involves the other too, but I'd at least investigate the disk directly with Gparted too, it's available in the Live system by default.
<David-A> oscalation: re-format and re-install implies you would re-use a faulty disk. do you really want to do that?
<oscalation> trying to reformat gives me "an error occured when performing an operation on drive 250 gb hard disk, The operation failed"
<David-A> oscalation: try find palimpsests or smartctl to check the drives own stats, or badblocks to check it yourself.
<oscalation> all are cli programs right?
<David-A> oscalation: palimpsests is gui, the behind the scenes name for DiskUtility, or it used to be, not sure about the current state
<oscalation> error creating partion table: helper exited with exit code 1: error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sda
<oscalation> input output error
<oscalation> will try palimp
<David-A> oscalation: do you need to recover data from the failing hdd?
<oscalation> no
<oscalation> i just thought i could run something like a checkdisk or fixdisk on it to fix bad sectors to get some more life out of it
<David-A> oscalation: that is what s.m.a.r.t data could hint about, how bad it is. disk utility aka palimpsest or smartctl would be used to access s.m.a.r.t data
<David-A> oscalation: check that it is not a bad cable or something. would a good hdd work on the same controller/cable?
<oscalation> David-A: sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda     a mandatory smart command failed
<oscalation> drive dead?
<oscalation>  Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.
<David-A> oscalation: unless there is a problem with the circuits before it. if you get the same error when connected with another controller and cable it is probably dead.
<defcon511>  is there any way to group the application icons in the taskbar?
<paco> Hello guys, I know that wine icons are in ~/.local/share/icons, and if I remove that folder, they disappear from thunar. But I removed all the files in ~/.local/share/mime and ~/.local/share/applications and the icons still appear in thunar. Where are the configuration mime files that point to ~/.local/share/icons?
<gr0nt> .
<gr0nt> Got the libudev1 issue worked out after some sleep :)
<linuxjones> is there a way to lock all of the computers on my home network with a command from one computer?
<holstein> linuxjones: you could send commands from a terminal session while ssh'd into them. you could vnc into them.. you could script something, or just schedule it
<holstein> you can broadcast to many tabs from terminator, and i assume other terminal enulators
<holstein> emulators*
<linuxjones> holstein, so the best route would be to script something to ssh into each of the computers and lock them then log back out?
<holstein> well, "best" will be a matter of use case
<holstein> best would be "lock screen when idle".. then, they are locked automatically
<linuxjones> holstein, haha, true, but i want to be able to hit a button on my main laptop and have it lock the whole network
<David-A> linuxjones: lock for user login? lock for internet access? (but not lock for you to login and unlock?)
<holstein> linuxjones: they will already be locked from being idle.. but that button could come from inside vnc, or and ssh session.. or many other ways i bet
<linuxjones> David-A, just lock like xsceensaver lock
<David-A> linuxjones: do you want to prevent the current user from unlocking by entering his password? or to prevent anyone from login if currently no one was logged in?
<linuxjones> no, current user should be able to unlock it
<David-A> linuxjones: do you want to prevent a user from shifting to a consol and login to a command line?
<linuxjones> yes
<jesther> That's plausible.
<David-A> linuxjones: I dont understand, allow an already logged in user to unlock, but not to login in the first place.
<linuxjones> i have two computers i use at home, a laptop and a mcpc, that i also sometimes use as a desktop with synergy, id like to be able to hit a button on the laptop and have it "screensave lock" both of them
<David-A> linuxjones: what is the big red panic button for? what is the catastrophe scenario?
<wordupyo> Does anyone notice your mouse lagging when logging in with home folder encrypted? Keyboard is working fine, but mouse doesn't seem to be detected immediately.
<wordupyo> Anyone nootice that behavior? It's present in ubuntu also
<holstein> i wouldnt want a "button" to be able to do that
<holstein> i would want to put in a password..
<linuxjones> keep my girlfriend who doesnt know a lot about linux from messing a bunch of stuff up, she has a habit of "just messing with stuff" trying to change something
<holstein> wordupyo: i dont think so.. you think it could be graphics driver related? does it happen with a live CD on the same hardware?
<wordupyo> holstein: No it does not. Although I don't get a login screen on live disc.
<David-A> linuxjones: it is to protect "you" if a stranger comes into the room? so only need to lock if "you" is logged in?
<wordupyo> LMDE was working OK
<holstein> wordupyo: i dont think ive ever touched a mouse during login
<wordupyo> I seem to be having with 12.0 in its entirety
<wordupyo> 12.04
<holstein> wordupyo: if its literally on the login screen, and no where else, i wouldnt lose sleep over it
<wordupyo> holstein: true. However I'm curious if it has to do with the encryption
<holstein> wordupyo: you can always see what loging manager LMDE is/was using and use that one
<wordupyo> I'm reinstalling it without encrypting home
<holstein> wordupyo: try an intall on the same hardware without encyption
<wordupyo> Oh,  and after the latest updates,, the power manager notifications were going crazy
<linuxjones> David-A, correct
<holstein> wordupyo: if you'd like to nail that down and bit, and get someone to confirm and try working with a bug..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wordupyo> If it happens again, I'll give it a shot. Although of the dozen or so bugs I'v reported, I've never had luck. It's a lil discouraging.
<holstein> wordupyo: its not a luck kind of process.. if its a bug related you your specific hardware, it can be challenging
<wordupyo> Does TRIM and any other SSD tweaks need to be done in the case of an SSD HD?
<holstein> wordupyo: ideally, the vendor of the hardware would be working with the teams to make sure things work, in the cases of hardware support
<wordupyo> holstein: Understood.
<David-A> linuxjones: and it does not need to lock if no-one is logged in?
<wordupyo> !ssd
<linuxjones> David-A, not really, if no one is logged in then its alreadly locked, basically, right?
<holstein> wordupyo: this is a friends article about ssd's.. http://wootangent.net/2013/03/dr-strangedrive-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-ssds/
<holstein> wordupyo: i think its going to depend on your use case. and since its your investment, you'll need to decide how you want to choose to try and protect that investment..
<David-A> linuxjones: yes, I mean the panic button would not do anything for a computer where no-one is logged in
<linuxjones> right
<holstein> i had an older eeepc with an ssd.. i didnt bother with anything special on it, and its still working after years and years
<David-A> (an early interpretation was it could prevent login after a panic putton event)
<holstein> but, i havent had the kind of gear where i might want to try and tweak performance.. or a larger investement of $$
<David-A> linuxjones: if you have xscreensaver and are logged in to a graphical environment you can do ''xscreensaver-command -lock'' to lock the screen.
<wordupyo> I enabled noatime,  deadline scheduler and a few other tweaks on my old system. I've been having too many issues totest it out yet.
<David-A> linuxjones: question is, how to make that happen for the logged in user with the logged in user's DISPLAY variable, from a remote ssh login?
<linuxjones> David-A, so to do that across the network id make a script to ssh to the other computer and do that there first, then on the local one?
<wordupyo> This is a thinkpad x220 so it should be pretty well supported :/
<holstein> wordupyo: maybe look at the tweaks you are doing.. think about trying a rather stock implementation for comparison. i typically just install and it "works TM"
<wordupyo> Appears distributions still don't offer out the box ways to detect/configure ssd drives
<wordupyo> holstein: Well I'm trying to give ubuntu distributions another shot
<wordupyo> ubuntu has hardly just worked in my experience. Or it "just worked" until upgrades.
<wordupyo> Any way.
<wordupyo> thanks holstein
<David-A> linuxjones: you could have a background script that starts when you login (e.g. .xinitrc) and monitors the microphone and locks the screen if more than 85dB in the room. if in panic, just scream!
<wordupyo> I'm going to reboot, install finished.
<wordupyo> Appreciate your time.
<linuxjones> David-A, that would be awesome! but i think thats a little bit over my head, i dont really have the programming experience to do something like that, haha
<holstein> wordupyo: should be nothing special you *need* to do with an ssd
<holstein> wordupyo: you might choose to, if you want..
<David-A> linuxjones: it could monitor if a file /tmp/panic exists, and you create it via ssh. but then someone else can dos you by creating the same file.
<linuxjones> is the button press not an option?
<holstein> linuxjones: its all open, so most anything is an option.. but most linux users will not want to open up a system to that level of control remotely for security
<David-A> linuxjones: the panic button on computer 1 starts a script that ssh into computer 2 and creates /tmp/panic
<linuxjones> David-A, what is the security risk? the ssh server or just the ability to lock it that way?
<David-A> linuxjones: it depends what you allow to ssh. for this you only need to allow "you" to login from specific other computers in the local network.
<David-A> linuxjones: to signal the monitoring program, via /tmp/panic or a process signal, you dont need to login as root. thus, no root involved no-where.
<linuxjones> David-A, so im confused as to why the script that ssh's in and lock it and then mine is a bad idea
<holstein> linuxjones: its not "bad" if thats what you want to do.. there is a risk envolved, and you take it if you want
<linuxjones> David-A, why would i need to log in as root?
<holstein> linuxjones: theres a reason why there arent these button press options as default, or easily addable..
<David-A> linuxjones: you don't need root
<well_laid_lawn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<David-A> linuxjones: in my thinking you need a monitor program that starts when you login and waits for the signal. it runs as "you" and only when you are loggen into a graphical environment.
<David-A> linuxjones: that monitor program waits for a signal sent from "you" logged in via ssh.
<linuxjones> David-A, i think im missing something, how is that different than just sshing in and doing the xscreensaver-command -lock?
<David-A> linuxjones: the ssh-process does not have the DISPLAY variable. it does not have the graphical environment.
<linuxjones> but when i try it out it says, $DISPLAY is not set: defaulting to ":0.0", and it locks the remote desktop
<linuxjones> is that not always going to work?
<David-A> linuxjones: oh, I didn't know that. nice.
<linuxjones> David-A, the one thing i thought of is, if for some reason it takes longer than expected for the login prompt to come up on computer2, is that going to become and issue?
<David-A> linuxjones: if you just xscreensaver-command -lock in ssh, what happens if no-one is logged in? or if your sister is logged in instead?
<linuxjones> David-A, gives me a warning, cant open display, but no one else is ever on logged into computer 2, so there is only one user account, mine, but i dont want something to not work and some go messing around with it a screw something up, haha
<David-A> linuxjones: it seems you have a rather easy solution then
<David-A> linuxjones: can you see if xscreensaver-command is blocking the ssh session until you unlock, or if it returns immediately?
<linuxjones> to unlock it?
<David-A> linuxjones: for me xscreensaver-command is not blocking. it returns after a few secs and leaves the screen locked.
<linuxjones> but if it all works correctly, both computers will be locked, so no one would be able to get on this one to access the ssh session anyway, and i use synergy, which is not blocked by the lock either, so i can just mouse up to the other screen and unlock it that way
<David-A> linuxjones: (I was wondering if a & would be needed, so the ssh-session would not stay the whole time until someone unlocked the screen)
<linuxjones> David-A, oh, ok
<linuxjones> another problem ive been having is when i have an external monitor connected, and i set the options in the power settings to do nothing when i close the lid, it still shuts everything down when i close the lid, is there a fix for that?
<notmypudding> Can anybody give me a hand?  I've installed xubuntu twice and both times when I go to boot up the system it freezes at the logo.  I'm not sure where to begin troubleshooting this issue
<well_laid_lawn> you can turn the bootsplash off and see what the kerel is doing
<notmypudding> Thanks, I'll give that a try
<notmypudding> Hrm, it's freezing at "Stopping save kernel messages"
<notmypudding> Fixed that and now it's freezing at "Stopping CPU interrupts balancing daemon"
<pjotter> Hi there. Does anybody know how I can disable the "smart placement" feature?
<well_laid_lawn> you can adjust that in window manager tweaks afaik
<pjotter> I tried that. But I have only the options to make windows open at center of under the mouse. I would like my windows to open at their previous positions.
<pjotter> I think this started when I did an upgrade to xfce 4.10
<pjotter> Before, most applications (that save their positions) opened at their previous position. But now, all windows open either on top of the screen of in the middel of the screen. There seems to be no option to restore the old behaviour
<ObrienDave> not sure if "save session" would do that for you
<pjotter> ObrienDave: I doubt it. This problem seems to be related to the new way in which xfce4 is handeling windows placement.
<ObrienDave> from the Xfce.org website.....
<ObrienDave> Is it possible to have windows remember their position?
<ObrienDave> Short answer: no.
<ObrienDave> Long answer: If the application supports it, it will restore itself at the location and size you last specified (example: Terminal or Thunar). If the application doesn't support it you can use a window matching application like devilspie or wmctrl
<ObrienDave> *correction* from http://wiki.xfce.org/faq
<xubuntu116> end
<davidw> anyone else getting lots of crashes and problems and just general grief from 13.10? I've got a dell xps 13 that ships with Ubuntu and the thing is not really stable :-/
<cfhowlett> davidw, it ships with 12.04, right?  not 13.10 ...
<davidw> cfhowlett, yeah, and I've updated it, and switched to xubuntu, but the point being is that the hardware should pretty much work...
<cfhowlett> davidw, that hardware was optimized for that version.  You're right, but upgrading from the LTS to a very short life-cycle interim version might not have been the optimal way to go and I'm pretty sure Dell would say as much.
<davidw> I'm sure they would.  That's why I'm not asking via their support....
<davidw> that version has issues of its own though, and I liked xfce more than that other crap that ubuntu uses
<cfhowlett> davidw, did you actually drop the ubuntu version and replace it with xubuntu?
<davidw> cfhowlett, afaik, yes
<davidw> I think most of the problems are ubuntu problems, but I'm a bit wary of the power management stuff
<davidw> in xfce
<cfhowlett> davidw, perhaps  the better option would be to reinstall ubuntu and then add the desktop environment XFCE.  IIRC the sputnik ubuntu has the customized kernels and packages to make it all just work so when you dropped that ...
<pjotter> I have never been able to figure out the powermanagement in Xubuntu/xfce either. It's a bit confusing if you ask me.
<cfhowlett> davidw, mind you, I've not yet owned the xps13, but I do have tech lust for the M3800 Precision
<davidw> most recently when it would lock the screen, it would start gnome-screensaver, and for good measure, xscreensaver too
<krytarik> davidw: You could always try Xubuntu 13.10 using a Live medium, and if it works there, do a clean, fresh reinstall with it.
<davidw> I guess I'll just have to try and dedicate more time to bug hunting...
<davidw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/375108/ubuntu-13-10-wpa-supplicant-crashes-on-login  - looks like it's not just xubuntu... I think xfce doesn't cause that many of the problems I am seeing
<davidw> I wish the Ubuntu guys would stop monkeying around with trying to create the Ultimate GUI and get back to creating a solid system for linux users
<pjotter> davidw: It's exactly why I moved to Xubuntu. It appears they're turning Ubuntu in a kind of tablet-OS. Which is nice for tablets but not for desktops. And also I just can' t live without a decent treemenu. :)
<davidw> pjotter, yeah, I need the virtual desktops, all 10 of them, not the silly 4 that their latest thing has.  And I want focus follows mouse.
<cfhowlett> xtree for the win!
<davidw> I think Ubuntu is chasing taillights with all the tablet and phone stuff
<ObrienDave> davidw, you can have up to 99 desktops, not just 4 or 10. i have 20
<davidw> ObrienDave, I know.  I have 10
<ObrienDave> k
<davidw> in Ubuntu's unity thing, you can have 4
 * ObrienDave hates unity. XFCE all the way
<davidw> when I saw that, I said F that... and was very grateful to have found some like-minded people in the xfce community
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, xtree? wow, that's going back a ways ;)
<cfhowlett> I TOLD you I was older than you!
<ObrienDave> LOL now showing it ;P
 * davidw wishes he were not so old
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, ever heard of Ztree? full 32bit clone of Xtree Gold :D
<cfhowlett> I don't think I ever messed with Ztree but I do remember using Xtree Gold when that was state-of-the-art
<ObrienDave> LOL i used to run Windows 3.1 from the Xtree shell LMAO
<cfhowlett> DOS baby!  and the green phosphor IBM monitor.  and that absolutely kicking XT keyboard!
 * slickymaster smiles at the walk down memory lane
<ObrienDave> LOL the "chiclet" keyboard, "doing"
<ObrienDave> I hated that sound
 * ObrienDave has a working Compaq Deskpro 286 portable with 20MB HD and dual 5-1/4" floppies ;P
<Orioa> <ochosi> you around ?
<Orioa> hope this is the right channel
<holstein> Orioa: start by just asking the question..
<Orioa> ok here we go.. how do i change the login background to something other then the black screen
<Orioa> i have tried ubuntu tweak..adding the link to the gtk.greeter.conf file nothing works
<holstein> Orioa: you'll want to purge the tweak sources.. i think those can cause issues
<Orioa> not sure how to do that
<Orioa> i was just told that the file i changed was just a backup file
<holstein> !info ppa-purge is one way
<ubottu> 'is' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<holstein> !info ppa-purg
<ubottu> Package ppa-purg does not exist in saucy
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Orioa> ive googled this for over a week everything ive read does not work was also told it was a bug in xubuntu
<ochosi> Orioa: sry, quickly had to take care of something
<Orioa> its ok
<ochosi> ok, so are you using xubuntu in a clean install?
<ochosi> and if yes, what version
<Orioa> the latest version
<ochosi> 13.10?
<Orioa> done all the updates and everything
<ochosi> did you just install xubuntu or did you install ubuntu?
<Orioa> xubuntu
<ochosi> and you currently don't have any wallpaper in the greeter?
<ochosi> (greeter = loginscreen)
<Orioa> this was one of the version i did not have any issues with fetting my second monitor working
<Orioa> yes i do a added the link to were the wallaper is
<ochosi> so when you first installed xubuntu, did the greeter have a wallpaper?
<Orioa> i changed the gtk.greeter.conf file and the gtk.greeter.ubuntu.conf file
<Orioa> no
<ochosi> it was plain black?
<Orioa> yes
<ochosi> are you sure you downloaded xubuntu? :)
<Orioa> even though the file had a background specified in it
<Orioa> yes
<ochosi> i mean when you *first* started xubuntu
<Orioa> yes
<ochosi> there must've been the xubuntu wallpaper as background of the greeter
<Orioa> if you tell me how to check what is injstalled and version i will copy and past it for you
<Orioa> the xubuntu comes up before the screen to log in
<ochosi> Orioa: apt-cache policy lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Orioa> that one has a wallpaper
<Orioa> lightdm-gtk-greeter:
<Orioa>   Installed: 1.6.1-0ubuntu1
<Orioa>   Candidate: 1.6.1-0ubuntu1
<Orioa>   Version table:
<Orioa>  *** 1.6.1-0ubuntu1 0
<Orioa>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/universe amd64 Packages
<Orioa>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ochosi> ok, so you're using 13.10
<ochosi> at least that much is establishe
<ochosi> d
<ochosi> could you paste your /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf and your /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf on dpaste.com please and then paste the links here?
<Orioa> yeah
<Orioa> background=usr/share/backgrounds/Grey-Wolf.png
<Orioa> theme-name=Greybi
<Orioa> icon-theme-name=elementary-xfce
<Orioa> font-name=Droid Sans 10
<Orioa> xft-antialias=true
<Orioa> xft-dpi=96
<Orioa> xft-hintstyle=slight
<Orioa> xft-rgba=rgb
<Orioa> show-language-selector=true
<Orioa> show-indicators=
<Orioa> show-clock=true
<Orioa> clock-format=%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M
<holstein> !paste | Orioa
<ubottu> Orioa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Orioa> keyboard=onboard
<Orioa> thats the gtk.greeter file her is the other
<Orioa> sorry unottu don't know how to dothta
<holstein> Orioa: the directions are in the link i had the bot give you
<holstein> Orioa: you go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the information.. submit, and share the link back you are given.. like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525826/
<Orioa> ty
<Orioa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6525829/
<holstein> Orioa: im hesitant to suggest this, but if i were you, and this is a big deal to you, i woud try reinstalling, or purging all the tweaks you have done trying to "fix" this
<holstein> Orioa: it should work out of the box, and you may be able to test this with the live CD
<ochosi> Orioa: there's a slash missing
<ochosi> Orioa: it should be "/usr/share/backgrounds/Grey-Wolf.png", not "usr/share/backgrounds/Grey-Wolf.png"
<holstein> yeah.. /usr/*
<ochosi> that's the simple answer/fix
<ochosi> i'm off, ttyl
<holstein> Orioa: did you add the "/" into your code?
<Orioa> yes
<Orioa> omg i forgot the / before user
<holstein> Orioa: before /usr
<Orioa> omg how dumb was that..guess its because i didn't know i had to
<holstein> Orioa: that is the path
<Orioa> now i have it /usr/share/backgrounds/Grey-Wolf.png
<Orioa> i didn't know i needed / before the usr
<holstein> Orioa: thats the path.. you need it to define the location of the file *anywhere*
<Orioa> ok i have it now will reboot in a few to see if it worked
<xubuntu552> Hi everyone! I'd be very interested in having the HUD functionality (searching through an application menue via keyboard shortcut). I'm not sure if there is any active development in this direction. The last information i could find about such functionality was in this post http://xubuntu.org/news/looking-towards-xubuntu-13-10/
<holstein> xubuntu552: HUD? like the unity super menu?.. i use kupfer or synapse
<knome> xubuntu552, The team decided that including or working with one should be postponed until after the long-term support (LTS) release ...
<knome> but sure, there are options available for use
<xubuntu552> i didnt mean an application launcher (i use synapse myself), but a way of searching though an applications menu, e.g. file, edit, etc.
<holstein> xubuntu552: there are addons for synapse to search those things
<xubuntu552> good to know that it's not totally out of the question
<holstein> also, unity provides that functionality
<xubuntu552> holstein: oh i dind't know that!!
<xubuntu552> holstein: do you know the name of the plugin i could use to achieve such functionality?
<holstein> xubuntu552: i use kupfer, and it just comes with that
<holstein> xubuntu552: http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/77629.html seems to discuss
<holstein> "I tend to avoid using Ubuntu's Unity desktop with its lack of menu and cluttered Heads Up Display (HUD). Synapse on Ubuntu supplants HUD-like functions. Using Synapse with any of the desktop options in other distros is quicker and simpler than using the menus" -from that page
<xubuntu552> holstein: i'm just trying out kupfer right now. i'm trying the following: within thunar i activate kupfer and type "preferences". Out of the box it shows "Kupfer preferences" as first option.
<holstein> i just found kupfer lighter, and back when i started using it, synapse was only available via PPA or custom and kupfer was in the repos. i think synapse is fine though
<xubuntu552> holstein: yeah, synapse is pretty powerful, i find it's results to match what i'm trying to do better than any other tool, of course ymmv
<xubuntu552> holstein: back to the "preferences" example: i'd expect kupfer to show the thunar "preferences" option that i'd find in the menu... maybe i have to activate a plugin, as it does not seem to offer that option out of the box
<holstein> xubuntu552: not sure why things "just work" for me here.. i know i dont use it to search for files like that, so it could be that i dont hve it configured for that action
<holstein> xubuntu552: its working as expected with no additions with pcmanFM here.. should be easier to support thunar
<xubuntu552> holstein: i'm checking their plugins... actually was i was looking for was a more generic aproach, like with ubuntu's HUD. It just works with all (or almost all) GTK applications
<xubuntu552> holstein: btw, thanks a lot for the tips, very much appreciated
<holstein> xubuntu552: good luck.. thats definetely the way to go, rather than waiting on the distro to catch up to your specific needs
<bnnk> hello
<bnnk> Quick question, is there a terminal extension for linux that shows what you are doing but in terminal, like when you play video games you can see all thats happening, I want to learn unix and I think it would help if I saw how each process is done in the terminal, ^_^ hopefuly you get what I mean
<TheSheep> bnnk: there is strace, but I doubt it will help you much, it's very low level
<TheSheep> !info strace
<ubottu> strace (source: strace): A system call tracer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 129 kB, installed size 327 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<charles720> hi
<bnnk> ^_^ thanks
<charles720> how do i find out if i accidentally moved files/folders ?
<charles720> had thunar on sudo and the trackpad kinda reacted when it was not intended
<charles720> can i somehow check system integrity for folders? if everything is there that needs to be there and in place?
<David-A> bnnk: if you accidentaly moved a file and remember the filename you can search for it, e.g. with catfish
<charles720> well the thing is.. since it was on accident i dont even know if i moved something
<charles720> cause the trackpad reacted on accident
<David-A> bnnk: ignore that ^^ it was for charles720
<bnnk> ^^
<David-A> charles720: see my msg to bnnk :)
<charles720> ofc
<charles720> i know in which folder it happend
<charles720> usr/share
<charles720> but thats all
<charles720> around the x folders
<David-A> bnnk: there is "top" to list a selection of the processes, their cpu and memory usage
<charles720> even after reboot ?
<charles720> well on the other hand everything still runs
<bnnk> I am sorta for looking at things like the coding, if you can imagine one of those website software that views the code of the website, something like that, so when I move A file with my mouse I can see what sort of coding was done for that to happen... i am not even sure such software exists just wanted to ask
<charles720> i guess i ll find out if i moved something
<bnnk> I am drinking Jagermeister and learning linux ^^
<charles720> thx
<David-A> charles720: this lists all files created by a package: dpkg-query --listfiles PACKAGENAME
<charles720> ah ok
<David-A> charles720: theoretically you can make a long command line to check if any file of any installed package is missing, and crosscheck if any file exists that is not put there by a package.
<charles720> does the content of the /usr/share folder vary much on different computers ?
<charles720> i got 256 items in there
<charles720> i hate those situations
<charles720> ^^
<charles720> so fuckin ridiculous ^^
<charles720> you scroll down and suddenly you see something is grabbed and moved to another folder
<charles720> no undo
<charles720> bam
<David-A> charles720: but there will be exceptions that are not errors, and files in different places can have the same base name, so probably a lot of intellectual work to figure it out in the end
<charles720> where did it go
<charles720> propably not worth it
<charles720> i can rather reinstall the whole system
<charles720> its pretty fresh
<charles720> so
<David-A> charles720: or reinstall the same packages in a virtual machine, and compare the dirs
<charles720> how many items you got in /usr/share ??
<David-A> charles720: (i have 442 subdirs and 2 symlinks in /usr/share)
<charles720> dayum
<charles720> hmm
<charles720> could maybe check with the live usb
<charles720> but i had some stuff installed afterwards
<xubuntu991> I installed Xubuntu sometime ago ... on an ASUS laptop ... and the keyboard is very sensitive - acts erractic - often  - what can I do to correct this
<xubuntu991> Under Windows 7 the keyboard worked ok - as expected
<xubuntu991> any help iwelcome s
<charles720> where do i have to look if i wanna change that xubuntu-greybird booting background ?
<charles720> i changed quite some files
<charles720> but it still shows
<David-A> charles720: command list files that installed packages say should be in /usr/share:  dpkg-query --listfiles $(dpkg --get-selections | awk '$2=="install"{print $1}') | grep /usr/share | sort -u
<charles720> aaaah.. awesome
<charles720> so this shows what SHOULD be
<charles720> cool
<David-A> charles720: yes, but it is possible there should be files the package mgr does not know about, if they were created when a program was run and not during install. or someone forgot to specify it.
<David-A> charles720: but there should not be many of those in /usr/share, i think
<David-A> charles720: you still have a problem if many displaces subdirs or files have the same name.
<charles720> well. apparently no folders where moved
<charles720> all that are in the list in /usr/share are in usr/share in the filebrowser
<charles720> which is a good thing i guess. so nothin was moved accidently it seems
<charles720> even though it looked like it a bit
<charles720> time to go to bed.. my eyes hurt now ^^
<charles720> thx for the help
<Guest14851> What would be causing "Display" to open every time my screen brightness changes?
<jintonation> What would be causing "Display" to open every time my screen brightness changes
#xubuntu 2013-12-06
<Orioa> to the ones helping me earlier it is working so thank you verry much
<ochosi> Orioa: glad to hear
<ochosi> holstein: ^
<Orioa> i was about to give up
<Orioa> but im glad i didn't
<ochosi> good good, it's often the little things
<Orioa> that what drive you crazy
<Orioa> lol
<xubuntu691> when in recovery mode, I cannot reinstall xubuntu, states read-only mode
<bekks> xubuntu691: It doesnt make any sense to reinstall in rescue mode. Rescue mode is for rescue, not for reinstall :)
<xubuntu691> You're blowing my mind, obviously I am new to this - so I cannot tell the difference
<xubuntu691> The smilies don't ease the sarcasm, xubuntu loads into a blank screen - nothing.
<bekks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu691> Wow, I can see I am fucked. Atleast I can't get pregnant....I sincerely appreciate you two tring to help - I'll go read LINUX FOR DUMMIES (ME)
<xubuntu691> Peace to you all
<xubuntu691> trying*
<knome> xubuntu691, please watch the language
<xubuntu691> i watched it alright -
<xubuntu691> so 4 year old virgin ears are going to be in linux discussion forums
<knome> this is a family-friendly channel; you have agreed to follow the guidelines when joining this channel
<xubuntu691> now's my chance!!!!! ---->>>> we live in a world wear swear words and middle fingers cause more of an uproar that disease, famine, war
<bekks> We live in a world were people set you on ignore.
<xubuntu691> DARN -  you got me
<xubuntu691> ignore me, haha, for some WORDS? give me a break
<xubuntu585> hi, spanish chat?
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<genii> !es
<xubuntu585> muchas gracias
 * genii gives holstein the winning coffee
<holstein> genii: :) ...i *love* coffee!
<genii> What's not to love? ;)
<rot> Hi, I just got done installing on my iMac and the CD won't eject :( I get the following error when I "eject" : eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<rot> any ideas ?
<holstein> rot: i had to physically work it out.. without software
<rot> no kidding?
<holstein> rot: correct.. i am not kidding.. the drive failed, and is broken now
<rot> this worked in ubuntu earlier, i'm pretty sure
<holstein> rot: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> try the physical eject.. try other media
<rot> right, i installed another version before once and the disk popped out, no error
<holstein> rot: mine worked until it stopped working.. but it was/is mostly hardware related
<rot> aite, thanks, going in :P
<holstein> rot: i can get it to work, but its tricky.. and i dont put anything in there that i dont mind messing up or getting it stuck
<Unit193> Paperclip.
<mmcdaris> Yo!
<mmcdaris> I am trying to install xubuntu 12.04 on a freshly assembled machine
<mmcdaris> my first attempt failed with 12.10
<mmcdaris> Do I need to be connected to a network?
<Unit193> Only if you're using mini.iso, otherwise it's just useful.
<mmcdaris> I am installing from a usb
<mmcdaris> after I did https://gist.github.com/mmcdaris/7818913
<mmcdaris> I think it is going to work now while connected to the network
<Unit193> The iso is hybrid, btw.  Not using 12.04 or 13.10?
<mmcdaris> It worked! I am using 12.10
<mmcdaris> Thank you Unit193
<VanessaE> good morning.  Anyone awake to help with a rather obscure suspend/resume crash issue?
<VanessaE> I've already done the usual googling, which has produced a few candidates, but the "obscure" part is what concerns me, and which is what I can't even begin to figure out where to start looking for a solution.
<ObrienDave> well, no one else can help you if we don't know what the issue/messages are
<VanessaE> I have two machines, with two completely different hardware profiles.  One is based on an ASRock motherboard, the other on an ASUS.  Both have a Phenom II X6 processor, 16GB on one machine, 4GB on the other.  Both hard-lock on resume from suspend.
<VanessaE> (wait, there's more :) )
<VanessaE> they both lock up less often (perhaps not at all, I didn't test enough to be sure of this) if neither one has to contend with the other being off/suspended when it's on its way up.
<VanessaE> Now for the obscure part:
<VanessaE> on one machine, which has only Xubuntu plus numerous routine apps, the lockup manifests as a black, blank screen and hard-lock (REISUB does nothing, I have to use the reset button).
<VanessaE> on the other machine, it is also Xubuntu but it ALSO has a full GNOME install on it as that machine's user has some Gnome apps he uses.
<VanessaE> he NEVER boots into Gnome - always into XFCE.  When the machine comes up from suspend, it hard-locks BUT IT SHOWS A GNOME DISPLAY.
<XATRIX> Hi, i have the following lines in a boot.log:
<XATRIX> speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<XATRIX> saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<VanessaE> those last six words are the obscure part - how on earth could a machine running XFCE possibly be bringing up a Gnome Lock Screen just prior to the freeze?
<VanessaE> it resembles this, except that the blue part is also black:  http://linuxlibrary.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/gnome-desktop-38-3.jpg
<VanessaE> (e.g. all that's visible is the title bar)
<VanessaE> (and no mouse)
<VanessaE> my machine is the one which displays nothing whatsoever when it freeze on resume - maybe because I don't have Gnome installed.
<sku1d> VanessaE: that's going to have something to do with systemd. you find rules under /etc/systemd/. systemd controls for example, which programs have to be restarted after a suspend, but the possibility exists to define rules, what to do before suspending as well.
<VanessaE> ObrienDave: all of the above spew is why I asked - I haven't the faintest clue how to get logs or error messages off of either machine since they both hard-lock.
<VanessaE> sku1d: systemd eh?  I had a feeling it may be related.  that came up after some searching.  I read a report of a fix targeted at 13.11 (!) but nothing suggesting a fix for 13.10
<ObrienDave> VanessaE, well, certainly a mouthful :) LOL BTW there is no 13.11
<VanessaE> ObrienDave: right, that's what I thought.
<VanessaE> I presumed "13.11" was some equally obscure shorthand for "13.10 + 1" e.g. 14.04
<ObrienDave> i must admit, i don't know enough about the internal workings to be of any help. sorry
<VanessaE> sku1d: so a glitch in systemd could cause a Gnome desktop to be forced to come into being on resume?
<VanessaE> (I've never dug into systemd's config)
<fajfarde> Hello there I woudl like to ask a simple question. Why is my nano editor ignoring the .nanorc file and only using /etc/nanorc?
 * VanessaE boots up the machine with Gnome...
<fajfarde> The problem is that I have all the sytax highlighting includes in the local one.
<ObrienDave> VanessaE, are these 2 networked now? and having gnome installed should not make a difference, i would think
<VanessaE> sku1d: I don't see anything in the Gnome-laden machine's /etc/systemd tree that would suggest anything to do with that desktop.
<fajfarde> No one hawing this problem or a fix?
<VanessaE> ObrienDave: indeed they are.  GigE cable between them, simple static LAN IPs.  Iptables to share internet connectivity. nothing fancy.
<ObrienDave> VanessaE, is it a crossover cable? a normal cable will NOT work
<VanessaE> ObrienDave: it is not, however gigE has automatic crossover.
<ObrienDave> ok, cool
<sku1d> VanessaE: i am just guessing, but have a look here: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.general/423516
<VanessaE> sku1d: another thing I found among my searches is that some weird bug on some systems that use fglrx causes a machine to attempt to swap out pretty much everything in RAM on resume from S3 suspend.... except neither of these machines has any swap (we don't need it).  The bug seemed rather old though.  Possible cause of the lockup?
<VanessaE> looking..
<ObrienDave> i think suspend/hibernate need a swap partition to function. could be a cause
<VanessaE> hibernate does.  suspend does not.
<VanessaE> (or is not supposed to)
<sku1d> your xfce-session might load gnome-power manager, especially if you have selected to "launch gnome services on startup" under "settings manager"-> "session and startup", so that both of the two try to prepare the suspend
<VanessaE> sku1d: interesting bug, not sure how ... ooooohhhhhhhhh
<VanessaE> as a matter of fact, I believe both machines are configured to load Gnome services (mine does have some gnome libs, just not the full install that the other has)
<XATRIX> Hi, i have the following lines in a boot.log:
<XATRIX> speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<XATRIX> saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<XATRIX> Do i need to fix it or i can leave it as is ?
<VanessaE> indeed, the Gnome-laden machine shows a "Power Manager" in the session tab.
<sku1d> XATRIX: nothing wrong with saned, but you can disable it with sudo systemctl disable saned
<ObrienDave> gnome and xfce shoud not interfere with each other. I run gnome srevices also. no problems here
<VanessaE> the machine that lacks full Gnome does not have this applet loaded (as expected)
<sku1d> :)
<XATRIX> sku1d: saned is a scanner interface ?
<sku1d> yeah. mostly used for scanning over network
<sku1d> but that can be started using inetd as well
<VanessaE> hm, nope.  That's XFCE's power manager.
<VanessaE> still, both machines were configured to load gnome services.
<ObrienDave> mine loads both gnome and kde services. not an issue here
<sku1d> VanessaE: its hard to disable gnome services since many apps use gtk. i would try to disable the xfce power manager, just to make sure. you can manually suspend the system with systemctl suspend
<VanessaE> I note that my machine does not have that applet loaded, yet it still offers the ability to suspend via the menu.
<sku1d> VanessaE: the applet is independent from the daemon, which causes the problem in my opinion.
<VanessaE> also, these are desktop machines, btw, so the double-suspend triggered by lid closure as in #423516 doesn't apply here
<VanessaE> oh ok
<sku1d> the applet does nothing, but calling systemctl suspend so to say
<VanessaE> right.  that makes sense.
<VanessaE> what does the daemon do that `systemctl suspend` (and for that matter, `pm-suspend`) doesn't?
<VanessaE> (or the converse)
<sku1d> i cannot think of anything
<VanessaE> hm
<VanessaE> ok, I'm gonna try suspending it.  My guess is it'll come back up since my machine is up at the moment.
<XATRIX> Also, i have trouble during restart of my netbook. I can't simply restart it. Only shutdown/start . When i do restart, my system shuts down all the processes, and then do the system reset(as it always should) but i see the back screen with the BIOS POST start.
<XATRIX> Only power button shutdown, then start can help to wake the device
<XATRIX> Maybe the kernel issue
<XATRIX> Maybe i can downgrade the kernel for some versions before ?
<sku1d> VanessaE: it looks as if the suspend scripts write data to ~/.cache/sessions
<VanessaE> ok, I tried to suspend the machine.  It went down normally.  Came back up, showed the screen as it existed when it went down, and promptly locked up hard.
<VanessaE> it's still sitting there, hard-locked and not answering to ssh.
<VanessaE> (destination host unreachable/no route to host)
<sku1d> VanessaE: oh i didn't get that before.
<VanessaE> network manager briefly showed "disconnected, you are now offline" on the frozen machine just before it went down.  in fact, it locked up while it was half-way through fading the notification away
<VanessaE> s/went down/hard locked/
<VanessaE> what should I do?
<sku1d> reboot and read the kernel.log under /var/log/kernel or /var/log/messages (don't know how xubuntu calls it)
<VanessaE> had to reset.  it didn't respond to SysRq/REISUB.
<VanessaE> on its way up.
<VanessaE> well there's a kern.log and also syslog
<sku1d> kern.log will probably be right
<sku1d> i believe you gonna find the network failure (as you mentioned last seen) in there
<xubuntu644> ho a atodos
<xubuntu644> hola :3
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<VanessaE> that was weird.
<VanessaE> Ok, I've got something
<VanessaE> how much of my text did you get?
<VanessaE> I switched to a text console, ordered it to suspend via `pm-suspend`.  Brought it back up.  The console initially came up dead BUT I was able to ssh in.  After attempting to switch VTs a couple of times, I was able to get the X display to show up and it seems fine.
<VanessaE> dmesg has this:
<VanessaE> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6528792/
<VanessaE> note lines 80 and beyond
<VanessaE> does this mean anything to you?
<VanessaE> http://askubuntu.com/questions/369683/13-10-hangs-on-waking-from-suspend-except-when-suspended-from-console
<VanessaE> this is an exact match for my symptoms described earlier (except trade out "close the lid" for "use the menu options")
<sonne> greetings!
<sonne> after upgrading to 13.10 my sound icon in the indicator plugin is now greyed out, with '---' on the side of the speaker drawing
<sonne> however the sound works like a charm, i just can't control it from the tray
<sonne> any ideas on what could have gone wrong?
<ObrienDave> sonne, that "sound icon" is not the volume control ;)
<sonne> but it used to be...
<sonne> as in... i scroll the wheel to turn it up and down :)
<koegs> sonne: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<ObrienDave> yea, I know, I have the same icon
<sonne> ah there it is
<ochosi> ObrienDave: weird, your wallpaper submission is just black..
<sonne> well thank you!
<sonne> :)
<ObrienDave> dang, I learn something new everyday ;))
<ObrienDave> strange, looks ok to me. let me clear cache
<ochosi> ObrienDave: this is how it looks to me in firefox: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12062013-113218am.php
<ObrienDave> LOL that's dark green, not black ;)
<ochosi> right, my monitor here sucks
<ObrienDave> just checked in firefox, thumbnail and fullsize look ok
<ochosi> so this is not how it's supposed to look i presume?
<ObrienDave> supposed to be like dark green muddy water with ripples
<ObrienDave> your screenshot looks correct to me :)
<ObrienDave> ochosi, I checked screenshot with firefox and chrome, both look correct
<koegs> same here, only black
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, too deep for me
<koegs> ah, in full size, you can get an idea of it :D
<ObrienDave> strange, darn, well, we'll try to lighten it up
<ObrienDave> yea, the thumbnail really lacks for detail ;)
<ObrienDave> hence the name "Dirty Water" :) Just occurred to me, the lead singer for the Standells passed away a few days ago. He sang "Dirty Water" mid 60's
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, well, dark green
<ObrienDave> koegs, that worked, thanks ;)
<ochosi> ObrienDave: just take my comment as feedback: on bad monitors your wallpaper will be more or less black
<ObrienDave> that's cool, no prob. I just prefer darker colors. bright screens give me a headache. appreciate the feedback :))
<ochosi> alrighty
<mmcdaris> I am only getting ~300 Kh/s from each of my r9 280x's
<mmcdaris> and suggestion?
<mmcdaris> whoa  there is a bit more umph now
<ObrienDave> mmcdaris, not much in the way of mining rig support on this channel ;P
<mmcdaris> thats cool
<mmcdaris> I am sure I will figure it out through trial and error
<mmcdaris> so If you click cash out without an address what happens?
<ObrienDave> no clue. might go to the pool, might just *poof*. i don't really know
<mmcdaris> o well ;)
<ObrienDave> hear about the guy that threw out a hard drive with 7.5 Million dollars worth of bitcoin on it? ROFL
<mmcdaris> silly silly, there is a guy looking for a hard drive in the dump
<mmcdaris> one man's treasure... becomes his trash
<MtDewFella> Hello
<cfhowlett> MtDewFella, greetings
<MtDewFella> I'm having an issue adjusting brightness on my laoptop running xubuntu 13.10
<MtDewFella> laptop
<MtDewFella> whenever I use the brightness keys, the brightness changes but it also freezes the system
<MtDewFella> The only way to change brightness is to use xrandr from the cli, but I would like to  have a gui or keyboard shortcuts
<MtDewFella> it's also worth noting that this happens in all linux distros except lxde based ones
<MtDewFella> so any Ideas
<cfhowlett> MtDewFella, good write up.  sorry, NO idea what's going on.  that last note about lxde threw me completely.  So: install lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> MtDewFella, otherwise @ask in #ubuntu - more eyes
<MtDewFella> so there is no brightness gui for xrandr or a way to bind keys to xrandr
<koegs> MtDewFella: you can bind custom commands to keys
<e-DIO-t> ohai, any known issue about the default user not logging through de? ( no problem in bash  - Xauth has the right permissions - any other user works properly )
<GridCube> e-DIO-t, probably .Xauthority is corrupted, or either it could be .ICEauthority, i recommend you to delete them both and let them respawn on your next login
<e-DIO-t> GridCube: allready tryied with no result. The strangest thing is that if i create another user, there's no problem.
<e-DIO-t> i "solved" creating deleting default user and creating it back again via root
<e-DIO-t> but well, is not a solution :D
<Sysi> xfce session and settings might also have been corrupted
<e-DIO-t> Sysi: should I, in that case, be unable to login with any user?
<Sysi> no if user's conf is corrupted
<e-DIO-t> but... default user's conf corrupted in two different installs ?
<Sysi> that doesn't sound so probable
<GridCube> e-DIO-t, if the .config on your ~/ get corrupted only the user is affected
<e-DIO-t> but just happened: i first tought it was an encrypted-home issue, so i makde another fresh install without it
<e-DIO-t> having the same problem
<GridCube> it might happen if you inherit incorrect configus
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<e-DIO-t> mmmh fyi: it's somehow related to encryptfs. made another fresh install without encryption and ..voilà, it works.
<GridCube> e-DIO-t, care to send a bug report?
<e-DIO-t> GridCube:  as soon I gather some 'structured' infoes
<sku1d> does anybody have a clue how to configure ksh so that one can use CTRL+left to jump before the word (ksh standard is META-B for that)
<GridCube> sku1d, http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix3/korn/ch10_03.htm
<GridCube> ?¿?
<sku1d> GridCube: thx. i found something alike, but cannot figure out, how to find out the value for this mystical .sh.edchar-variable
<GridCube> no idea
<GridCube> isnt there a ksh channel?
<sku1d> GridCube: good idea
<slickymaster> knome, regarding https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrontPageRefresh
<slickymaster> there's something  I've noticed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux hasn't been edited/updated since 2010
<xubuntu949> hello everybody
<xubuntu949> anyone there?
<knome> !anyone | xubuntu949
<ubottu> xubuntu949: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu949> sorry, my question was "when i want to change a default software on firefox that appear when i download something, i don't know where to find the new software i want to use"
<knome> xubuntu949, are you trying to install new software?
<xubuntu949> no
<knome> xubuntu949, right, you mean the mimetypes
<knome> xubuntu949, first, you shouldn't have to do that manually (the applications that can open certain types of files should be in the proposed list), but you can find most of the binaries in /usr/bin
<knome> xubuntu949, what kind of files are you trying to open?
<xubuntu949> torrent, i just want to change to another that i have install but don't appear
<knome> look in /usr/bin/ for the binary
<xubuntu949> i have just try out and it work thanks <knome>
<knome> np, enjoy
<photon> Will Xubuntu 14.04 LTS also be supported for 5 years (instead of the previous 3 years)?
<pleia2> photon: no, only 3
<photon> Then the Wikipedia page is wrong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu#Xubuntu_14.04_LTS
<pleia2> indeed it is, care to fix it?
<photon> I will. Is there any reliable source I can quote?
<photon> pleia2 on freenode doesn't count :p
<pleia2> it's in our strategy document, sec
<pleia2> photon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/StrategyDocument#Release_and_Support_Cycles
<pleia2> "The Xubuntu release cycle consists of 6 months from start to release, then an additional 9 month of maintenance for standard releases and 3 years of support for LTS releases."
<pleia2> and thank you :)
<pleia2> the wikipedia page still has the odd "Despite this, the project members indicated that Xubuntu 12.04 would go ahead as scheduled." under History too
<pleia2> that was long ago!
<knome> photon, ta! if you're willing to help us update the page in general, please join #xubuntu-devel and stick :)
<photon> Fixed it. Concerning the "Despite this, ..." paragraph, I don't find it odd at all, its wording is still accurate today (It just describes what was indicated in the past, plus it's in the History section). Btw, you're free to change what you don't like on WP, you don't even need to register and it's really easy.
<photon> @knome: I'm absolutely willing to help, but I'm short on time right now, and I don't want to make a half-arsed attempt at updating the page that will more likely make it worse. :p When I have more time on my hands I will come back and try to help.
<knome> photon, that's appreciated. cheers :)
<CreamedChicken> Hello! I just purchased a new laptop with integrated Intel HD 4000 graphics. I haven't downloaded Xubuntu yet, but which version should I get, and how would I get the drivers for my graphics card?
<CreamedChicken> Google says 12.04 doesn't support SNA natively, so should I get 13.10 instead?
<sonne> CreamedChicken, not sure about your specific case, but 13.10 will have better support for newer hardware... unless you need an LTS i'd go for 13.10
<CreamedChicken> I guess I'll go for 13.10 then, but is there anything specific I need to do for graphic drivers? Like this? https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=13815
<CreamedChicken> Or this? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/intel-linux-graphics-installer.html
<newguy> anyone online?
<newguy> Guys?
<mio6> hey guys, what is a good RSS reader for Xubuntu or linux generally? Also related - what fees should I really subscribe to?
<knome> i use thunderbird to aggregate my feeds since i also use it for mail everyday
<knome> but generally, since your needs might vary, it's really hard to say what is a good/the best reader
<mio6> oh, feeds regarding linux of course :-)
<mio6> and xubuntu I figure, as I am a xubuntu user
<knome> mio6, http://xubuntu.org/feed/
<mio6> great, thank you. sorry for the noob questions, I'm just starting with rss. p.s. what is the rss status btw? I know it's been developed long time ago, are there many rss users? any statistics to be found? (a bit off topic i hope it's ok)
<knome> i would guess many people use rss and/or other feeds, even without knowing they do; it's a powerful way to exchanged "news"-style data
<knome> i don't think there are any statistics apart from how many people follow a specific feed
<mio6> knome: "even without knowing they do" -- what do you mean by that?
<Unit193> I use newsbeuter.
<knome> i'm pretty sure many smartphone applications etc. use rss/some other feed mechanism, but it's not presented as such to their users
<mio6> oh, sounds reasonable
<mio6> however besides programmers or people who deal with computers everyday (hobbists enthusaists etc.), I've never heard casual people use rss or even know what it is
<knome> mio6, we should continue this discussion on #xubuntu-offtopic (if you want to discuss that, or any other topic outside support questions)
<mio6> knome: certainly, I wondered if off topic is allowed and that answers it. Thanks for your time :-)
<knome> no problem, welcome to -offtopic!
<xubuntu877> Anyone from Jersey here?
<knome> xubuntu877, this is the support channel, you should take the general discussion to #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu877> got it
<xubuntu441> how long does it take to install xubuntu?
<bekks> xubuntu441: about 20 minutes on recent hardware
<xubuntu441> I've been waiting for this for 20mins now
<xubuntu441> My CD rom isn't doing /spinning anymore
<xubuntu441> There's no progress bar - should there be?
<bekks> Where is "there"?
<xubuntu441> I've got this thank you screen with a mouse
<xubuntu441> installation screens
<Orioa> evening
<Tom____> I am skepticle if I should get Xubuntu
<knome> ok. do you have a question?
<Tom____> Well, when I install it will it remove everything I have installed/wipe my hard drive?
<GridCube> what do you mean?
<knome> Tom____, depends how you install, but you should always take backups of any important data before you install
<Tom____> Alright
<Tom____> Because I would like to keep my stuff xD
<poeticrpm> anyone have any idea why I cant get an application to autostart when xfce starts up? Ive put a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart linked to a simple bash script.
<poeticrpm> I have checked that the box allowing it to run as an executable is marked, and the script itself is very simple
<poeticrpm> it literally just launches pytyle2
<poeticrpm> #!/bin/sh       (next line----->) pytyle2
<bekks> poeticrpm: use the full path to pytyle2
<poeticrpm> bekks: thanks, ill give that a shot. Why does the script work when executed on its own?
<bekks> Try it, maybe my approach doesnt work too :)
<poeticrpm> gonna give it a shot.. brb
<Tom____> I am new to Ubuntu/Xubunu and would like to know if I can run Xubuntu alongside Windows
<knome> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Tom____> Someone told me that I could chose when booting up my computer
<Tom____> *choose
<knome> Tom____, see the instructions on those urls
<Tom____> Alright
<Tom____> THanks
<knome> that should at least get you started
<Tom____> Thanks for the links but how can I get a recovery cd/dvd?
<knome> for windows?
<Tom____> Yes
<knome> ask your PC provider if you haven't got one
<Tom____> Okay
#xubuntu 2013-12-07
<ner0x> What can I use to view log files? Non gnome or kde based. Thanks!
<autif> ner0x: what do you mean like vi (command line) or mousepad (graphical)?
<ner0x> autif: vim works but I wouldn't mind something a little more organized. GUI if possible.
<autif> ner0x: Will a graphical text editor will be sufficient for your needs? There are several - jedit for example. But you can search for other editors if jedit is not right
<autif> I installed minidlna - it works just fine on ubuntu server, however on xubuntu, the server does nto start by itself - I have to manually start it using "service minidlna start" - I am not sure why it wont start by itself - S20minidlna correctly links to ../init/minidlna - Any ideas about how to go about debugging this? All this is w.r.t saucy 13.10 - please help!
<Orioa> can someone tell me how to convert a jpg to another type of file using command line
<autif> Orioa: imagemagick has a mogrify tool
<autif> Orioa: mogrify -format  png file.jpg
<Orioa> someone helped me the other day but i forgot what we used
<Orioa> and what the format we converted it to
<autif> Orioa: what are you trying to do?
<Orioa> i wan to convert a picture so i can use it as my log in background
<Orioa> the format we changed it to started with an a
<autif> Orioa: what do you mean log in background? background of what? what is log?
<Orioa> the background that comes up for you to log in
<autif> ah
<autif> Orioa: what is the format the picture is in?
<Orioa> right now jpg
<David-A> Orioa: I think you rather want "convert" then "mogrify". if "mogrify" does something wrong you lose the original picture
<David-A> *than
<Orioa> ok
<David-A> Orioa: if you have imagemagick installed, you can for example do:  ''convert madonna.jpg madonna.png''
<autif> Orioa: what David-A said - I did not know of convert - always used mogrify - convert is the right tool for this job
<Orioa> i have imagemagick (display) is that the same
<Orioa> nevermind answered my own ?
<Orioa> lol
<Orioa> i have gimp to but it didn't help
<David-A> Orioa: if ''man convert'' talks about image convertion, then you have it
<Orioa> hmm
<Orioa> ok got it but i do not see were to convert it
<David-A> Orioa: "where"? where the new file will be? you specify the old file and the new file on the command line. where-ever you want it to be.
<Orioa> k
<David-A> Orioa: or do you mean "what" to convert it to? you end the new file with a suffix like ".jpg", ".png", ".gif" and it will know what format you want it to be.
<Orioa> i saved it as a png file checking now to see if it works
<David-A> Orioa: but you can also add options to specify in detail what format, what quality level, etc.
<Orioa> k ty
<Orioa> brb
<Orioa> nothing happened i guess i will wait till i see the person on who helped me before
<bazhang> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/   Orioa
<bazhang> from ##imagemagick
<David-A> Orioa: if you have a file "madonna.jpg" and issue the command ''convert madonna.jpg madonna.png'' then "nothing happens" in the terminal, but a new file "madonna.png" is created.
<David-A> Orioa: is that what you mean by "nothing happened"?
<Orioa> no tried to get it as background but it didn't change
<Orioa> ok i got it working
<bazhang> gj
<autif> Hi again - I just installed xubuntu 13.10 in a VM and installed minidlna and it does not start on bootup - I have to "service minidlna start" to start that service. Should a bug be opened?
<utusan> is 4.12 in 14.04?
<Unit193> 4.12 doesn't exist yet.
<utusan> I just saw Zenwalk came out with it
<Unit193> http://archive.xfce.org/xfce/ doesn't exist, so Zenwalk is using the developmental 4.11 "releases" most likely.
<utusan> XFCE 4.12GIT
<Unit193> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/tree/configure.ac.in = 4.11.1, so doesn't even exist in git (picked xfdesktop as it has had the most recent commit, and is core.)
<utusan> let me check it out then if they are not truthful :(
<Sysi> I can't find zenwalk xfce package anywhere from to check it, but naming dev version package different is trivial
<utusan> http://support.zenwalk.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=46649
<Unit193> Sysi: Yep, very easy.  Could also be a typo.
<Mapley> yo, just wondering if it's possible to customize the Xfce panel font?
<Sysi> it's set in your theme, you probably can change it in the theme or in .gtkrc file
<David-A> Mapley: Settings>Appearance>Fonts will set panels and menus and much more. if you only want to change font in panel see sysi's answer.
<Mapley> Hmm.
<Mapley> I'll check it out, thanks.
<xubuntu936> Hi everybody, I've installed xubuntu on a flash drive; it's working.. except the ethernet. I've tried a few tutorials online, but without any luck.  I've gone though a few things online like setting a static ip in the /etc/network/interfaces. It tells me that the host is unreachable if I try to ping anything.   It doesn't seem to want to work with dhcp either.   Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<Mapley> Got it working, thanks guys :D
<Mapley> I'll make a short post about it over at the, er, Arch forums. :P
<Mapley> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1357566#p1357566 ring ding ding ding < for anyone who was wondering
<David-A> Mapley: I didn't need it but couldn't resist go and see :)  looks nice
<nonuby> using clj-time, give a date-time inst, such as (datetime 2013 12 7 15 30), how can I get the time in UK time, which at the moment is UTC but some point next year it is UTC+1, the manual says one can specify time-zone offset but due to daylight savings this varies
<sku1d> :q
<xubuntu295> why i dont see new software in the center
<jyd> jyd> I have a small black margin on the right side of the screen. Thinkpad x220. Anyone know how I would go about adjusting the screen size to compensate?
<jyd> <jyd> Also, I have two batteries on my laptop. One of them is not getting detected correctly at boot. It takes 10 minutes or so until xfce4-power-manager 1.0.11 recognizes it.
<jyd> <jyd> although acpi shows it correctly
<jyd> <jyd> and the second battery keeps flashing around 90% charge,,, flips between fully changed,, and 90% 15 minutes until battery is fully charged
<jyd> Forgive me,, but I originally posted that in the wrong channel. Can someone help me out?
<jyd> /proc/acpi/battery/ see's both batteries
<jyd> but power manager is freaking out
<jyd> knock
<cfhowlett> jyd, what?
<jyd> I have 2 batteries installed on my thinkpad x220. /proc/acpi/battery/ is accurately detecting both but xfce4-power-manager 1.0.11 keeps geeking out and switching between "Your battery is fully charged" state and "Your battery is charging (93%) 13 minutes until fully charged". Xubuntu 12.04. Lil help?
<jyd> cfhowlett, ^
<jyd> I disabled notifications in xfce4 power manager but the icon keeps flipping status
<holstein> jyd: did you just install xubuntu?
<jyd> holstein, yes
<holstein> jyd: i would just relax and take your time...
<holstein> jyd: have you check for and applied updates that could potentially "fix" some of your issues?
<jyd> I'm fully updated
<holstein> jyd: if not, close other package managers, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> for the black border, you can try to see if there is a proprietary driver to enable for your graphics card
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> if not, it could be a simple bios setting
<jyd> I'm using intel integrated
<jyd> And yep, fully updated.
<jyd> I sense a bug
<holstein> jyd: i dont
<jyd> in xfce-power-manager
<holstein> jyd: i see maybe your hardware is not supporting linux/xubuntu
<jyd> 9 out of 10 devs have thinkpads heh
<jyd> I've used dozens of distros. First time settling on xfce
<jyd> I've used gnome 2 sonce debian lenny
<holstein> you can troubleshoot with another power manager is you think thats the issue
<jyd> Right. I appreciate your help.
<holstein> the battery thing seems OK to me.. if its just getting used to predeciting what the batter is doing
<holstein> battery*
<jyd> I'll let it go the night
<jyd> It doesn't "appear" to be affecting anything
<jyd> But it isn't right.
<holstein> maybe it hasnt had enough time to get information to report.. maybe the bios is reporting incorrectly.. maybe it *is* right
<jyd> holstein, OK, Ok.. I'll wait it out ;)
<jyd> thx
<pjotter> Hi there. I was wondering: Is it possible to 'split' the sound to different outputs? I woulk like the sound from an internet radiostation to output through a different line then the rest of the sounds.
<cfhowlett> pjotter, redirect sound?  sure.  but I don't know how.  #ubuntustudio or #opensource musicians might have a handle on it
<pjotter> Yes, something like that. Now the sound of the radiostation is coming from my monitor. Iw aould like to redirect just that sound to a stereo set. I'll ask in the channels you suggested. Thanks! :)
<pratz> I just installed xubuntu 12.04 , but when I log in it always takes xfce session instead of xubuntu session even though xubuntu session is selected on the log in screen
<xubuntu498> Guys
<xubuntu498> Can you tell me if xubuntu plans on adding those amazon features Ubuntu has on 12.10?
<knome> no plans to do that.
<xubuntu498> Oh thanks!
<xubuntu498> I think I have a HD to format.
<xubuntu498> Thank you again
<knome> no problem
<xubuntu668> Россия?
<knome> !ru | xubuntu668
<ubottu> xubuntu668: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu668> Есть Россия?
<knome> sorry, i don't understand russian. please join #ubuntu-ru or ask in english
<xubuntu668> join #ubuntu-ru
<rcotrina94> Hey there, Can anyone answer me a doubt? // sorry 4 my english
<knome> !anyone | rcotrina94
<ubottu> rcotrina94: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rcotrina94> I was trying to be polite ;) I want to know if is it possible to install xubuntu in a Dell inspiron mini 10. Thanks in advance
<rcotrina94> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rcotrina94> ubottu: I want to know if it's compatible with Xubuntu
<ubottu> rcotrina94: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> rcotrina94, you could search askubuntu, ubuntu forums or google while you wait for somebody who might now
<knome> *know
<rcotrina94> So obottu was a bot :| haha
<rcotrina94> knome: so you guys don't know?
<knome> rcotrina94, looks like nobody who is around now doesn't
<rcotrina94> Thanks anyway. FYI this is my first time on a IRC channel >_<'
<tubadaz> rcotrina94, I don't have a Dell Inspiron Mini 10, but I have a netbook with a similar specification and it runs Xubuntu 13.10 without any problems whatsoever. Hope this helps! :-)
<rcotrina94> tubadaz, I really apreciate your answer, I just search it on Google and I realized I have to install it with uNetBooting
<rcotrina94> UNetbootin*
<rcotrina94> Thank you all, bye bye
<tubadaz> You're welcome! :-)
<xubuntu876> How to install xubuntu too usb?
<xubuntu876> Any feedback will be appreciated :)
<neil33> use the usb installer
<xubuntu876> What usb installer?
<neil33> the one on the menu
<xubuntu876> ????????????????
<xubuntu876> I use crunchbang linux 11
<Poisoned_Dragon> how can you use #! and not know how to make a usb install.
<neil33> what do you like about linux?
<neil33> it is way better than windows
<xubuntu876> Um
<xubuntu876> i dunno
<xubuntu876> also use archbang
<xubuntu876> lol
<xubuntu876> Its just unetbootin keeps on crapping out on me
<xubuntu876> :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> With hybrid ISOs I just use DD
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo dd if=/path/to.iso of=/dev/sXXn
<Poisoned_Dragon> then go get a coffee. It'll take a bit before it's done and it won't show anything while it's working.
<Poisoned_Dragon> and double check the location of the usb.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Don't want to dd your HDD
<xubuntu876> Thanks :)
<irgendwer4711> hi, is there a know bug with program (gimp) going under the taskbar?
<newlinuxuser> hey guys i'm trying to install xubuntu 13 on a hp laptop off of a USB stick and grub is just not working at all i can't get it to install. I tried boot repair, i tried to make the bios and eufi partitions. Still no luck.
<tmaya110> hola tngo problema con xubuntu 13.04 por lo cual hice el downgrade a 12.10 pero quiero saber si hay alguna ristro mucho mas ligera  para notebook
#xubuntu 2013-12-08
<jw1223> Hi, I can't seem to find a release anouncement for 12.04.3.
<jw1223> I need to know what date it was released.
<knome> why?
<jw1223> I archive everything with release dates.
<knome> it's just a relatively arbitrary snapshot
<jw1223> I have about 70 gigs of ISOs archived, all with release dates. I really want to know the release date for 12.04.3.
<knome> august 22.
<jw1223> Thanks. Where did you find that informatio?
<jw1223> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.3/release/
<jw1223> That shows Aug 20, 22 and 23.
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<jw1223> Found it! It's Aug 23. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/08/23/ubuntu-12-04-3-lts-released/
<xubuntu_lamer> hello world
<xubuntu_lamer> please help me w install
<xubuntu_lamer> i burn last package of xubuntu on usb stick and starts
<xubuntu_lamer> and i get message BusyBox v1.18.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4.1) built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<xubuntu_lamer> whats wrong?
<Unit193> When you boot, select the option "Check disk for defects"
<xubuntu_lamer> ok i checking
<xubuntu_lamer> ok i check it done. no some errors.
<xubuntu_lamer> whats next?
<Unit193> "no some errors"?
<xubuntu_lamer> no errors
<xubuntu_lamer> at all
<xubuntu_lamer> i click on check, than i see picture with xubuntu loading and then i see same message: BusyBox v1.18.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4.1) built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Unit193> Well that seems like perhaps a bad download or burn.
<xubuntu_lamer> i reburn it 3 times
<xubuntu_lamer> and the same error
<hiddensoul> xubuntu_lamer, if you want to make sure you have created the USB stick correctly you could try redoing it with the program uNetbootin, it is available for *nix and windows and will download the image and create a bootable USB stick
<xubuntu_lamer> okay. i try burn it via unetbootin
<xubuntu_lamer> thanks
<hiddensoul> it may be that you downloaded the alternate install image instead of the live image as well
<hiddensoul> The other problem I have seen with the alternate installer for debian (which xububtu uses on the alternate install) is that it cant mount the USB stick as it is looking for a CDROM device
<Unit193> (Xubuntu no longer has alternate CDs)
<hiddensoul> okay thanks Unit193 its been awhile since I did a clean install :)
<xubuntu_lamer> okay i reburn xubuntu trhow unetbootin
<xubuntu_lamer> and same error
<xubuntu_lamer> no difference
<hiddensoul> did you use the image you had already downloaded or did you let unetbootin re-download ? If you used your exsiting image it may be corrupt
<xubuntu_lamer> okay. i use exiting image. i try unebootin to dowload it now. wait pls
<Unit193> md5sum/zsync can check and see if it's bad.
<ner0x> How can I set my Backward/Forward keys on my keyboard to do the same thing the sound indicator back/forward buttons do?
<mmcdaris> I am having some issues with installing xubuntu
<mmcdaris> v 13.10, I see the spinner page and then it goes to a blank screen where only the mouse shows
<ner0x> mmcdaris: It's difficult to help without more information; not your fault though. Do a google search for how to get debug information during install and I'm sure someone in here can help with that info.
<mmcdaris> nice thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<Unit193> Switch to a TTY and check /var/log/installer/
<mmcdaris> I can't get into a tty, i tried cmd + alt + f1 to no avail
<mmcdaris> you know I had an issue with my 12.10 install
<mmcdaris> ( and thought that installing 13.10 would help fix things ) == wrong
<Travis> Hello.
<mmcdaris> Hi
<Travis> What is a program this channel would recommend for viewing my PCTV 80e tuner?
<Travis> I am grazing through the choices in the Software Center.
<argentum> having a frustrating moment here
<argentum> anyone available for a quick run through of something?
<argentum> I'd really appreciate it
<mmcdaris> post the issue
<mmcdaris> maybe someone will help
<leftist> good evening. i was curious whether xubuntu uses the 2 panel gnome like it was used back in 10.10 versions?
<Unit193> leftist: http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<Unit193> There's a "launcher" type panel that auto hides at the bottom, but panels are configurable.
<leftist> i'm just frustrated with the so called improved desktop management systems. i know what i want but it's difficult to attain.
<leftist> when 11 came out for ubuntu i started losing my interest in things....oh well.
<leftist> in kde i can't even place widgets on the panel where i want them. they go where they want to go. there is no move option that i know of anyway.
<xubuntu854> hi
<xubuntu854> I am having problems trying to install xubuntu 12.4, I get a kernel bug screen after the install process begin, any idea
<xubuntu854> machine is 7 years old AMD processor, 160 gb hd 1g ram
<osutapu> hey, guys
<osutapu> anyone here?
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a little problem with sound. only dummy device is showing.I compiled my own kernel. But I this there is no module missing...
<danivasel> hey, my first time here. My wireless connection keeps crashing. Then I have to go to "hidden connections" and reconnect. Could someone help
<mapps> Ìû
<DF3D2> my battery indicator in the taskbar dissapeared, I tried to right click and add it back but i don't see it in the list
<DF3D2> wifi/blue tooth etc is still there
<xubuntu861> hello
<xubuntu861> anyone there?
<knome> !anyone | xubuntu861
<ubottu> xubuntu861: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu861> is there someone to chat with here?
<bazhang> in #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu861> is there a user's guide to xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !guide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<TheSheep> hmm
<xubuntu861> how do you stop automatic cover art?
<TheSheep> xubuntu861: what do you mean?
<xubuntu861> well, i am running pinguy
<xubuntu861> and it has automatic cover art fetching
<TheSheep> no idea what pinguy is
<bazhang> #pinguyos then
<bazhang> thats not supported here
<xubuntu861> any idea where to look to stop this?
<xubuntu861> perhaps not, but i am new to ubuntu type operating systems altogether
<TheSheep> I have no idea what you mean, this is xubuntu support channel
<xubuntu861> i thought maybe one of u linux experts might know
<bazhang> ask in the pinguy support chan
<xubuntu861> unfortunately, the chatting station is desolate for pinguy
<bazhang> ##linux then
<xubuntu861> what is that webpage
<bazhang> it's a channel here on freenode
<bazhang>  /join ##linux
<xubuntu861> i am not even sure how to do that
<DF3D2> hi my volume OSD stopped working, even though xfce4-volumed is enabled
<DF3D2> and my brightness keys show an osd but the brightness never changes
<xubuntu861> here is something that you might know .... no matter what ubuntu verison or derivative ... my computer shuts down on hibernating or  sleeping
<xubuntu861> is there a way to fix this?
<_SnakePlissken_> I use volti for volume control
<DF3D2> _SnakePlissken_, it worked before just stopped and idk why
<bazhang> xubuntu861, try the support channel for pinguy, or ##linux
<_SnakePlissken_> what is idk?
<bazhang> I dont know
<_SnakePlissken_> however the integrated volume control in the system tray, has never worked for me
<xubuntu861> this is the message i am getting: "##linux :Cannot send to channel"
<xubuntu861> when trying to type
<bazhang> !register | xubuntu861
<ubottu> xubuntu861: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> xubuntu861, /join #freenode for help with registering your nick
<bazhang> or /join #PinguyOS
<xubuntu861> can someone go to pinguyos
<mmcdaris> when I click login, the screen goes blank and then I am back at the login screen...
<DF3D2>  /join #xfce
<mmcdaris> kk
<mmcdaris> thank you
<mmcdaris> I am looking at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/350692/xubuntu-13-04-x-login-loop
<DF3D2> in case anyone cares a reboot fixed the volume keys
<mmcdaris> Glad you have sound control!
<DF3D2> ya my brightness doesnt work tho
<DF3D2> gotta figure that out next
<mmcdaris> Yay! I fixed it by finding an ownership error for ~/.ICEauthority in the  ~/.xsession-errors
<mmcdaris> and then changing the owner and group of that file
<DF3D2> nice
<DF3D2> perm problems are annoying
<poeticrpm> does xubuntu have the advertising crap found in ubuntu?
<Haggard> poeticrpm: No
<Haggard> NO unity, no scopes
<poeticrpm> Haggard: cool. Plan to install it for my friend then
#xubuntu 2014-12-01
<cida> What's the link for xubuntu's drivers?
<genii> Depends what device.
<cida> It's a Dell Latitude D520
<genii> By device, I mean video card, or wifi, or fingerprint reader, or so on
<cida> Oh. Um...Broadcom I think is the thing you're asking for lol
<genii> Because we have factoids like !intelhda !broadcom !nvidia   and so on...
<genii> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cida> Okay. I'll be back if I can't figure it out from there
<xubuntu96w> anyone have time to help me get system-config-samba working on a fresh xubuntu install?
<head|tail> What's the most xfce-friendly way of logging in as another user in a window?
<tsun> If I have some RAM still in my SWAP, can I free it?
<tsun> ie: 680MB / 999MB
<tdec__> tsun, swapoff -a && swapon -a ?
<tdec__> will force all swapped memory to be loaded into RAM again
<tdec__> but why would you want to do that ?
<tsun> tdec__: Oh sorry I was afk,
<tsun> I don't want to push it to RAM, I want it to clear it out. Is that possible?
<tdec__> not with a command that I know of, but it will clear out eventually
<tsun> hmm
<tdec__> what is the reason for wanting to clear out your swap ?
<tsun> I donno, lemme check htop
<tdec__> your swap space is allocated anyway, regardless of whether there's stuff in there or not
<tsun> oh hmm
<xubuntu258> hi
<Ravisankar> hi
<Ravisankar> I am installing Xubunt
<Ravisankar> how to stop downloading language packs
<Ravisankar> as it takes lot of time
<Ravisankar> is anybody there?
<Ravisankar> Ok fine then
<Ravisankar> I am quit
<cfhowlett> #ubuntustudio
<xubuntu37w> hello guys is comodo linux an antivirus for linux viruses or windows viruses (but running on linux) ?
<holstein> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Unit193> xubuntu37w: Windows I believe, to protect other Windows computers on the network.  Not sure how up to date the install method or technologies used are.
<xubuntu37w> Unit193: then it's pointless to have it if I have an av on my windows (parition) ?
<Unit193> For you it may well be, sure.
<Unit193> If you do decide to look into it, keep in mind 'clamav' too.
<xubuntu37w> clamav they are too many false alerts (or perhabs i configured it wrong)
<xubuntu37w> i make a lot of mouvements OS - /  I also run some windows apps on linux that's why I'm asking for an antivirus on linux
<holstein> xubuntu37w: the windows apps in linux dont need protection like that either
<xubuntu37w> I see I'll try and if it's not needed i will remove
<holstein> xubuntu37w: its *not* needed.. not for running applications in wine
<xubuntu37w> I see thanks
<xubuntu37w> holstein I got an error message : GPG error when i apt-get update
<xubuntu37w> I added videolan repo and when I try too update the list it's give me this message
<holstein> xubuntu37w: i suggest *not* adding ppa's. but, if you need them, you need them.. you can look at the ppa pages for the GPG key
<holstein> or, just purge the vlc ppa, since you dont need it
<xubuntu37w> I searched but I didn't find
<xubuntu37w> i try keyserver it gives nothing
<holstein> xubuntu37w: we dont maintain those sources,but the key will be with the ppa.. what ppa did you add?
<holstein> xubuntu37w: or, just give the entire error..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu37w> It's in french but you just need the gpg
<xubuntu37w> W: Erreur de GPG : http://download.videolan.org  Release : Les signatures suivantes n'ont pas pu être vérifiées car la clé publique n'est pas disponible : NO_PUBKEY 6BCA5E4DB84288D9
<holstein> xubuntu37w: what would i do? purge the ppa..
<holstein> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> otherwise, you can use http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys to chase it around
<xubuntu37w> but if i purge i can't get the updates from the current ppa (even if it doesn't work now) no ?
<holstein> xubuntu37w: do you need them? vlc is in the repos.. you shouldnt need that PPA
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> xubuntu37w: you *can* resolve that message.. with the link i gave
<holstein> xubuntu37w: i would remove it, and just use the "add-apt-repostitor" command..
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<holstein> i would purge or undo what you did, get "sudo apt-get update" to complete without error, then use ^^
<xubuntu37w> holstein i want to understand how all this works
<xubuntu37w> can you look at this link : http://download.videolan.org/debian/stable/stable/ there a realase.gpg can i do something with it ?
<asdfg> hello
<asdfg> Anyone here to give some tech support?
<holstein> asdfg: just ask, and a volunteer may try to assist
<asdfg> I have a problem with finding distro that would work well on my old pc. Only one distro working well seems to be ubuntu 10.04 and 11.04. After trying so many distros I would guess it can be because of the kernel version. in Ubuntu 10 and 11 it is 2.6.something. In newer it is always 3.2.something
<asdfg> The thing is support is ending for 10
<holstein> asdfg: nothing about the newer distros/kernels is preventin that machine from working
<holstein> asdfg: i say, try 14.04 live
<asdfg> they run yes, but very very laggy
<holstein> asdfg: otherwise, you may have to support 10.04 yourself.. or get new hardware
<asdfg> while 10.4 is as fast as it can get on this old pc
<holstein> 10.04*
<asdfg> 10.04 indeed
<holstein> asdfg: its not that is "faster" or "better". its that, as you say, its likely the hardware is supporting 10.04 "better" than the newer versions
<holstein> asdfg: what would i do? try 14.04 live, and try different graphics drivers.. the vesa driver, for example
<asdfg> how can I find vesa?
<holstein> asdfg: you were not promiesd *any* linux support for that device, so it can be challenging.. and, running 14.04 with the vesa driver may be a nice compromise
<asdfg> Also can it be PAE NON/PAE issue? I am not sure which one this pc is
<holstein> asdfg: not anymore..
<holstein> asdfg: with the "pae" issue", it'll either work, or it wont
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<asdfg> I see...
<holstein> you wont have sluggish performance with pae problems..
<holstein> anyways, i would install 14.04.. if i need, i would use the mini iso, or alternate text based. but, if the "normal" live iso works, i would use it.. then, i would use the xorg.conf i linked to force the vesa driver, and see if its less "sluggish"
<holstein> i would take the opportunity to check the ram and hard drives
<asdfg> ok, thank you very much for help, I will try that
<holstein> knowing what graphics hardware you have can help a volunteer assist you better, as well
<asdfg> geforce 6200 turbocache
<asdfg> and cpu celeron d 2.9 ghz
<asdfg> ram 1gb hdd 300gb
<rickhuntley> 1gb ram but 2.9 ghz cpu?
<asdfg> yes old pc
<nomic> 1gb ram is plenty
<asdfg> yes though these are ddr1 and single core celeron d
<asdfg> didn't expect crazy quick performance out of this but still believed ubuntu would be so optimized that it would run as smooth as my android phone
<Hedgework> asdfg: I'm hella busy for the next couple days, but if you want, ping me later in the week and I'll try to make time to help out.  I've been known to do crazy stuff with undermarket hardware.
<asdfg> will do, ill ping
<rickhuntley> what i am running
<rickhuntley> on crazy bad old comp
<rickhuntley> is i installed cli only ubuntu iso
<rickhuntley> then installed xfce but removed xfm
<rickhuntley> and installed xmonad
<rickhuntley> and configured them both together
<rickhuntley> and its runnin real nice
#xubuntu 2014-12-02
<meta4> what is best way to do scheduled shutdown at fixed time?  poweroff in /etc/crontab results in reboots
<nomic> halt
<nomic> in crontab
<octetcloud> I use multimonitor setup, and I had to put my laptop on the left of the main monitor, for wiring reasons
<octetcloud> question: how do I get the tab-bar to be on the right/main monitor?
<meta4> hmmm - looks like poweroff -p works okay; funny "poweroff" would need a poweroff switch...
<mgedmin> hello!  can anyone tell me the gtk+ theme name of the default xubuntu theme?
 * XeBlackWater Salut
<LeMike> hello exo-preferred-applications shows firefox as my default browser, but skype and other apps always open chrome. why could that be?
<Poisoned_Dragon> why do you have 2 browsers, if your prefered browser is ff?
<Poisoned_Dragon> for the built in flash player in chrome?
<koegs> LeMike: unfortunately there are different ways to define the default browser: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79305/how-do-i-change-my-default-browser
<LeMike> for developing websites Poisoned_Dragon
<Poisoned_Dragon> gotcha
<LeMike> ah the x-www-browser was it. thanks koegs !
<warny> where can I find downloads for xubuntu?
<aynrand420> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<warny> thanks
<aynrand420> no probs
<akis> hi all. i want to install xubuntu 14.04.1 on my brand new hp HEWLETT PACKARD 14-r107nv N2840 with Intel® Celeron® Processor N2840 2.16 GHz and 4gb ram. do i have to proceed with 64 bit version or can i go on with 32 bit version? will 32bit version works properly with my 4gm ram memory?
<GridCube> 64 is better
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> he left
<xubuntu> Hello.
<GridCube> !hi | Guest28896
<ubottu> Guest28896: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest28896> Hey phunyguy! I just saw you in the Ubuntu MATE chat.
<Guest28896> How can I change my username?
<Guest28896> Thanks for the welcome messages guys! (If you weren't bots, and if you were thanks away for the kind regards!)
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Guest28896> How did you change your name?
<phunyguy> hi....
<Guest28896> I'm kind of a newbie to Linux.
<phunyguy> I am in many chats.
<phunyguy> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest28896> Remember me from the Ubntu Mate?
<Guest28896> Haha.
<Guest28896> Thans.
<phunyguy> y/w
<Guest28896> !register ET_Warrior
<ET_Warrior> Alright, there we go.
<ET_Warrior> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<holstein> Guest28896: please be cautious.. you dont need to do this in this channel.. you can do it in the freenode channel.. so that you dont accidentally show your password
<holstein> ET_Warrior: ^
<ET_Warrior> What do you mean? Thanks again for the warning.
<holstein> do it in the main server window..
<phunyguy> click the server window
<phunyguy> yes that
<ET_Warrior> Oh I see.
<ET_Warrior> Freenode?
<holstein> ET_Warrior: i mean, if you typo here, and write your password, it goes in the channel here..
<holstein> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<ET_Warrior> !freenode
<holstein> ET_Warrior: you are in channels, such as this one, #xubuntu .. they are on the freenode channel
<ET_Warrior> Okay, thanks for all the warnings.
<ET_Warrior> I need to restart I guess... the installation of xubuntu is finished.
<ET_Warrior> I shall return!
<ET_Warrior> Hey guys, I'm in a bit of a jam...
<ET_Warrior> My Mac isn't showing my Linux OS anymore that I just installed.
<holstein> why would it? did you install grub on it? or something like reFit? or the modern equivalent?
<holstein> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ET_Warrior> It had Grub on it
<holstein> ET_Warrior: you had? you'll need a boot loader that supports all the operating systems you are using..
<ET_Warrior> I tried to boot into my mac, but it didn't work, so I held the alt button, and it showed up my Macontosh HD
<ET_Warrior> Then I booted into mac
<ET_Warrior> now it just boots into mac by default
<ET_Warrior> I need to get rEFIt again?
<holstein> you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ET_Warrior> Alright thanks.
<ET_Warrior> ehhh won't work.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: what wont do what?
<ET_Warrior> that's if I were still in linux
<holstein> ET_Warrior: no.. thats from a live CD
<ET_Warrior> Mac won't boot into the GRUB Menu
<ET_Warrior> it just starts mac by default again.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: you can boot the live iso from usb or whatever, and try recovering the grub that you are missing
<ET_Warrior> I wanted it to boot into Linux by default.
<ET_Warrior> Okay, let's try that...
<holstein> ET_Warrior: sure, and it seems you are reporting, osx over wrote the bootloader you put in place..
<ET_Warrior> I wanted to boot into Mac to find out the name of a email client I had, supposedly private, and encrypted.
<ET_Warrior> and also to put Linux as the default startup disk
<ET_Warrior> So just try booting from my USB again?
<holstein> ET_Warrior: friend.. if you are not seeing grub, and you are only seeing the mac boot loader, the mac bootloader will *not* boot xubuntu, or offer to
<ET_Warrior> So there's no way to recover my Linux Partition installed already?
<ET_Warrior> unless I get rEFIt?
<holstein> ET_Warrior: sure.. there are *many* ways to "recover" that
<holstein> ET_Warrior: one i would try, is the link i gave with "boot repair".. where, you boot the live iso from usb or cd/dvd and reinstall grub
<ET_Warrior> Alright, let's try rEFIt, I appreciate your help.
<ET_Warrior> Oh, Okay.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: another would be to copy the data you need to save in that live environemnt and reinstall
<holstein> ET_Warrior: another would be, to read the links about installing on the !mac,a nd make sure you are doing everything properly
<ET_Warrior> Alright thanks.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: in my experience, which is a bit dated, i used reFit
<ET_Warrior> I'm going to try the Live USB
<holstein> ET_Warrior: i didnt not dual boot... i wiped osx
<ET_Warrior> I dual booted because there's a lot of data I still have on my OSX
<holstein> ET_Warrior: you should have *everything* backed up, and a way to recover osx, and any other operating systems on the drive
<holstein> ET_Warrior: you *will* lose that data when the hard drive *does* fail, so, go ahead and back it up.. and plan for the loss
<ET_Warrior> Hm... alright.
<ET_Warrior> Looking in DiskUtility... it seems that my OSX renamed Xubuntu's partition as something else.
<ET_Warrior> Looking in Disk Utility, it seems OSX Renamed Xubuntu's partition as something else..
<ET_Warrior> Whoops
<ET_Warrior> Didn't see that my messages typed.
<ET_Warrior> brb
<holstein> ET_Warrior: sure.. and OSX may wipe, or remove, or delete, or break xubuntu, or linux
<holstein> ET_Warrior: apple doesnt promise or support dual booting.. and xubuntu isnt preventing you from dual booting
<holstein> ET_Warrior: i had an older version of OSX that wasnt supported any longer, so, i didnt bother setting up dual boot.. but, there is something newer than reFit now..
<holstein> but, refit is what i used http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s1_install.html
<holstein> well...
<ET_Warrior> Who was the fellow that helped me?
<ET_Warrior> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<ET_Warrior> Boot repair worked!!
<holstein> ET_Warrior: it may be that osx "breaks" that each time it boots.. i would look into reFit.. or the modern equivalent
<holstein> http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s1_install.html
<holstein> i would have my data backed up on *all* hard drives..
<ET_Warrior> Yeah I did have rEFIt, but I gotten rid of it shortly after.
<ET_Warrior> I know it's wise to backup data, but I don't have a big enough Flash ROM to do that.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: that is a tool that may help you address the issue
<holstein> ET_Warrior: no. its not "wise" to backup.. its the *only* way to keep the data. *all* drives fail.. period
<ET_Warrior> Now I need to figure out how to install drivers and other things to my mac from linux.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: you dont have to backup, and its not a sign of intelligence.. its just the *only* way to secure information like that.. on *any* hard drive
<ET_Warrior> Yeah, but like I said, I don't have a big enough flash drive.
<ET_Warrior> The one I have is only 8GB
<ET_Warrior> I have more data than 8Gb
<holstein> ET_Warrior: get one.. things are cheap these days, and you *will* lose the data, and shouldnt be resizing partitions without the data backed up..
<ET_Warrior> I need one that's like 250 GB
<ET_Warrior> so I can just put the whole HD in it.
<ET_Warrior> I think they make them 1 TB now
<holstein> ET_Warrior: only you know your needs.. im only stating facts.. i see 1 tb and 2 tb drives *quite* resonably priced these days..
<holstein> ET_Warrior: dont think.. look it up, and check pricing, and get a backup plan
<ET_Warrior> 1 TB is 90 bucks.
<ET_Warrior> 500 GB is 70
<ET_Warrior> on Amazon.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: sure, and is your data important? or no? only you know what you need.. im only stating the fact that you will lose that drive
<ET_Warrior> Well I appreciate your warnings! Like I said, I am a newbie to Linux.
<ET_Warrior> Thank you again.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: this has *nothing* to do with linux.. its just a fact of all hardware like that
<ET_Warrior> Well yeah, but I mean you're being very helpful, and I appreciate that.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: i only mention it becuase you are dual booting, and resizing your partitions.. and dont have a backup.. it is not recommended that you do that.. and one could percieve data loss as a linux problem..
<holstein> ET_Warrior: sure.. we try
<ET_Warrior> Where are apps located in linux?
<ET_Warrior> I wanted to set another browser as default, but I can't seem to locate it.
<ET_Warrior> Specifically... Superbird-Browser.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: i say, try and approach any linux with the same approach you likely used in osx.. try the defaults, and more common tools and applications
<holstein> ET_Warrior: otherwise, install whatever browser you like, and when you launch it, you should be promted to make it the default
<ET_Warrior> I don't believe I was..
<ET_Warrior> Let's see though
<ET_Warrior> I can play around with the settings.
<ET_Warrior> Thanks.
<ET_Warrior> Yes I was asked apparently.
<holstein> ET_Warrior: and, if you dont install from the default sources, you are responsible for updating and maintaining the software
<ET_Warrior> I see.
<holstein> which is fine, but, if you are new, and using an uncommon tool that is not well integrated, you can create a security problem for yourself
<ET_Warrior> Yeah.
<ET_Warrior> Is the sound system better on Linux?
<ET_Warrior> I heard it was.
<craigbass1976> I've got a friend on 14.04, and for some reason her only available screen resolution (after an update I guess) is 640x480.  What's the quickest way out of this pickle?
<Hedgework> craigbass1976: a pastebin of the output of "xrandr" would be helpful
<craigbass1976> Hedgework: http://pastebin.com/cqfSVLTV
<Hedgework> craigbass1976: that means that either the monitor in question or the video chipset is refusing to give Xorg usable data on what resolutions it can handle.
<Hedgework> craigbass1976: if you look this up online by searching the model numbers of the video card and monitor, you can manually configure Xorg
<craigbass1976> Weird that it ran fine for months after a fresh install though
<craigbass1976> I thought there was a command that would redetect it, like whatever ran during install
<Hedgework> craigbass1976: "Xorg -configure" is worth trying
<craigbass1976> There was a "proprietary Drivers" app I'm trying
<Hedgework> It may or may not be able to do more effective detection than was already done.
<Hedgework> installed before the failure?
<Hedgework> That would easily explain it if you're messing around with what drivers you're using.
<craigbass1976> I think an update might have cause the box to stop using the driver.  Waiting to see what happens after a reboot
<holstein> have you added PPA's? have you tried booting the older kernel? the last known good one..
<dragonMalta> hi...i have an omega oan133 android netbook using arm cortex A8....can i flash it in order to install xubuntu
<dragonMalta> ?
<knome> xubuntu doesn't have arm builds
<dragonMalta> do you know any linux os which have arm builds...preferably low on resources
<xangua> debian, arch
<knome> dragonMalta, you can check distrowatch.com for a full lit
<knome> *list
<dragonMalta> thanks....ill have a look
<matthew> Hello, my Ubuntu Software Centre isn't working correctly.
<flux242> that's ok. I don't even have it installed
<ET_Warrior> It keeps crashing.
<ET_Warrior> How do I install SKype?
<deshipu> !skype | ET_Warrior
<ubottu> ET_Warrior: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ET_Warrior> Danke.
<ET_Warrior> I get this error: E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ET_Warrior> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<bekks> ET_Warrior: So whats that line 56?
<Chuck_> Hi, I have installed Xfce on Ubuntu 14.04 laptop and while tweaking it, found that there's no OSD for Brightness or Volume control. In fact, the volume wheel didn't even work. Can someone help me?
<holstein> Chuck_: what do you mean by "while tweaking it" ? did these things work in main ubuntu? have you tried a xubuntu live iso on the hardware? this would help you determine if the issue is on your install, or in the distro..
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts is where i usually start..
<Chuck_> holstein: By tweaking it, I mean adjusting panels and default applications. I used gnome-shell and unity before xfce and everything worked out of the box. Haven't tried the live ISO sadly.
<holstein> Chuck_: there are different sessions at login, as well.. xubuntu and xfce.. you can try the different options
<Chuck_> I am using Xfce at the moment, I installed it using the ppa and xfce4 alongwith its dependencies
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> Chuck_: i would try a stock live iso, and make sure the ppa isnt causing issues
<Chuck_> holstein: But what about OSD? shouldn't that work?
<holstein> Chuck_: if the unsupported sources you added broke it, it wont..
<holstein> Chuck_: and im not saying they did.. but, its a possibility..
<Chuck_> ahh
<Chuck_> holstein: ok it seems I was mistaken. I did not install xfce through ppa, that was other softwares I was installing and I though I added a ppa for xfce too. I checked and that was not the case
<holstein> Chuck_: sure.. so, those sources *can* break functionality.. an easy way to check would be, the live iso..
<holstein> Chuck_: otherwise, you can use the link i gave to start troubleshooting the plumbing.. or, look for other sessions and try them
<Chuck_> holstein: Alright, that seems a logical step then, thanks for you help.
<holstein> Chuck_: sure.. good luck
<zmisc> hello :)
<zmisc> is the xubuntu project looking for contributors?
<deshipu> always
<deshipu> !contribute|zmisc
<ubottu> zmisc: To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<ayakes> Hello: I noticed the Ubuntu Software Center does not load recommendations, will not install previous purchases, or will "sync between computers."  It does not provide a dialogue to log into Ubuntu One.
<ObrienDave> ubuntu one is no more
<Unit193> UbuntuOne as a file sync service isn't, but they reused the name just to confuse you. :P
<ObrienDave> it worked ;p
<ayakes> I understand Ubuntu One as a file sync service has been discontinued
<ayakes> However, what about the basic functionality of being able to buy software from Ubuntu Software Center?
<knome> zmisc, hey! if you want to talk more about contributing, join us at #xubuntu-devel. cheers!
<zmisc> I've recently taken the leap of replacing my workstation with a laptop. Has anyone else done the same
#xubuntu 2014-12-03
<xubuntu045> umm my panel dissapeared
<xubuntu045> and im getting an error "Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.  "
<xubuntu045> and Window manager warning: Region to merge was empty! Either you have a some pathological STRUT list or there's a bug somewhere!
<xubuntu045> pls helperini
<akis> hi all. any idea why gnome player crashes under 64 bit version although run under 32 bit (in other machine)?
<Luyin> akis: have you try running gnomeplayer in a terminal to look at the errors and warnings there?
<akis> Luyin: it starts normally but it crashes when trying to play. i got messages from crash report messages.
<Luyin> akis: you haven't really answered my question :P
<akis> Luyin: the report says: gnome-media-player crashed with SIGSEGV in libvlc_media_player_new()
<ObrienDave> try a different player. vlc comes to mind
<ndurrani> Hi. Thunderbird doesn't work for me - it can send email, but it can't receive it. It works in OS X (in fact I eventually copied the thunderbird profile from os x and it still doesn't work)
<ndurrani> and telnet outlook.office365.com 993 fails
<ndurrani> any ideas?
<ndurrani> (I'm using xubuntu LTS on a macbook air)
<VelhoP4> ndurrani, you want to sync the osx thunderbird with the linux one?
<GridCube> are you sure the outlook service is working?
<ndurrani> I am sure (unless it's biased against linux for some reason)
<ndurrani> velhoP4: I don't want to sync the two. I just want to get thunderbird working in linux
<ndurrani> I think it's some kind of port forwarding/NAT issue since telnet fails (if you google "testing imap" the telnet command I wrote earlier comes up)
<ndurrani> I've tried installing evolve from gnome, and that fails as well. I can't get gmail working either
<ndurrani> on either thunderbird or evolve
<ndurrani> ugh--- i mean evolution
<cegueira> I'm having some trouble with wpa_supplicant hogging the cpu and slowing everything down
<brainwash> cegueira: does it generate any error messages in /var/log/syslog ?
<cegueira> will have a look
<cegueira> syslog is currently 290MB and growing quite rapidly!
<cegueira> #
<cegueira> it may crash whatever I use to open it
<brainwash> wow, something is spamming your log
<cegueira> should I reboot and have a look straight after
<brainwash> open a terminal window and run "tail -20 /var/log/syslog"
<brainwash> this command will print the last 20 lines
<brainwash> also, which xubuntu version did you install? is it a fresh installation?
<cegueira> everything has just frozen, I will reboot, brb
<cegueira> Hi brainwash, after a reboot (i performed multiple reboots earlier) the problem is no longer there
<cegueira> If it happens again I will come back, thanks for your help.
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<Knight80> Good afternoon
<GridCube> !hi | Knight80
<ubottu> Knight80: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<genii> rosaecaeruleae: If your wifi adapter is a Broadcom, you probably want the !broadcom factoid
<genii> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rosaecaeruleae> no, is a SiS
<holstein> also, i'll just simply try booting my last kernel that worked, if i feel an update broke something.. you should also entertain that the device could have broken, rosaecaeruleae
<genii> Ah, OK.
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein, the device is independent of sound control?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: correct
<rosaecaeruleae> mmmm...
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: the networking hardware *is* independent of "audio"
<rosaecaeruleae> so Ill have to open the laptop
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i didnt say that...
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein, how do I know if the hardware is broken?
<genii> rosaecaeruleae: What is the vendor:device code for it that sudo lspci -nn    reports?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: personally, what i would do is, try a live CD that i *know* worked with the hardware.. then, i'll even try an operating system that i was promise support for
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i mean, opening it up and staring at the part doesnt say its functional,or not
<genii> ( it looks like 8086:9A0F    or so )
<rosaecaeruleae> genii, https://etherpad.mozilla.org/hzC8QFhbB4
<rosaecaeruleae> o, and the battery controled doesnt work either, it says "remaining time: 00:00, its been so for the last 5 minutes
<holstein> i dont even see the device listed there.. so, it could be, you disabled it in the bios, or hit a key combination..
<genii> Yes, no wifi adapter there.
<genii> Might be usb bridge type
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: you can see battery levels misreported, since, you are not promised that the device has linux support from the creators.. is this something that used to work?
<genii> rosaecaeruleae: What says result of:  lsusb
<rosaecaeruleae> genii, i dont need to insert a usb device to get wireless access
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: please run the command, regardless.. lsusb, and paste the same, please.. thanks
<rosaecaeruleae> https://etherpad.mozilla.org/hzC8QFhbB4
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: if you dont see the wifi device in lspci, nor lsusb, then, you will *not* get wifi
<genii> rosaecaeruleae: You misunderstand. Many laptops have an onboard USB bridge to which their netowrk adapter is connected
<rosaecaeruleae> o, yes I misunderstood
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: your chip is not showing up, so, its either broken, or disabled, or removed.. or something is *very* broken
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I disable it?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i would try the live iso that i know worked.. the one i installed the operating system with.. i would run the same commands looking for the wifi hardware
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein, the last live iso I used was for 11.10 I believe
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: im not saying you should disable it.. im saying you might have accidentally disabled it.. *all* machines are unique
<rosaecaeruleae> o, sorry
<rosaecaeruleae> i dont brain much today
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: what operating system are you using?
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I enable it? :D
<rosaecaeruleae> xubuntu 14.10 64 bits
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i would first just look and see if it is disabled.. as i said, in the bios, and with keyboard shortcuts are the common places
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: you installed 14.10 from the live iso?
<rosaecaeruleae> no, upgrade
<rosaecaeruleae> where do I get a list of all shortcuts I enabled?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: what i would do is simply download the 14.04 live iso, and boot that on my hardware.. i would then look in the bios, and try the key combinations
<rosaecaeruleae> ok, more work :D
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: did you enable "shortcuts"?
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein, I have no idea
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: sure.. troubleshooting broken hardware *is* work
<rosaecaeruleae> will I find shortcut options under settings?
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: no
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: these are *function* keys.. "baked" into the actual machine
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: independent of the operating system you are running
<holstein> you can hit them by accident, and disable the wifi, or a switch on the side..
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein, ok, so the shortcuts are standard
<rosaecaeruleae> the same for all laptops
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: ok, friend.. its *not* the same
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i am *not* talking about the keyboard shortcuts in xubuntu, or xfce
<rosaecaeruleae> au
<holstein> rosaecaeruleae: i am talking about the function keys of the machine..
<rosaecaeruleae> a i see
<xubuntu77w> hello
<xubuntu95w> hi
<bensen123> hi guys
<Tondinahk> aye
<Cykik> Locked myself out of root; any tips? Also need a pen test any takers?
<knome> as i said in the other channel, you shouldn't have a root account
<knome> is that what you are asking about?
<Cykik> The root account is locked; I need it unlocked.
<Cykik> Something is not right with the kernel
<knome> no, you don't need the root account
<knome> !rootsudo | Cykik
<ubottu> Cykik: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Cykik> I am just wanting to secure this system. I'm looking for help, from Good people. :)
<genii> Giving root account a password is the opposite of that.
<drc> Cykik: They are correct, you shouldn't nned root, but if you had bothered to look at the link knome gave you you would have found "Special notes on sudo and shells" which should allow you to so what you want.
<infamy> http://pastebin.com/pkrVUL2F
<infamy> what installer am i missing?
<brainwash> infamy: run "sudo apt-get build-dep znc"
<infamy> ty
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone! Another quick question (hopefully). When I try to boot my machine (which dual boots Win7 for the wife and Xubuntu 14.04 for me) I am dropped to the grub rescue prompt, being told "filesystem not found". I then go on to type the whole prefix=blah blah blah then manually load the modules, finishing by typing 'normal' and the system boots properly. I have to do this every single time. How can I SAVE this config so I don't have t
<pleia2> CajunTechie: you want to edit /etc/default/grub with the appropriate info
<pleia2> then run "sudo update-grub"
<CajunTechie> Cool. Thank you!
<CajunTechie> Sorry, one more question (I've never edited my grub config): do I just put the prefix=blah, blah, and all the insmod lines directly in the /etc/default/grub file?
<Unit193> CajunTechie: Did you ever have a different Linux OS installed?
<CajunTechie> Unit193: No. My wife went into Windows System Restore and, somehow, it blew away the grub config and I have to do all that crap now.
<Unit193> CajunTechie: Perhaps it'd help to reinstall grub?  /etc/default/grub is a simple file, /boot/grub/grub.cfg is generated from that file and the scripts in /etc/grub.d/ when you run update-grub.
<CajunTechie> Hmm, maybe so. But since I can just type those five or six lines at the grub rescue prompt, isn't there another way than reinstalling grub completely? I'm not trying to be lazy but I'm worried I might screw it up and make things unusable completely.
#xubuntu 2014-12-04
<cegueira> Hi, I'm having a problem with wpa_supplicant hogging CPU /var/log/syslog is >250MB
<cegueira> tail -20 /var/log/syslog = http://paste.ubuntu.com/9359391/
<christoffer> In Xubuntu 14.04, I've just connected a second display to my laptop (through a dock). The laptop display is disable so the two external displays are used. Both displays have setting of 1650x1000 when I reboot my computer the settings do not work properly.
<christoffer> In display settings the correct resolution is set but the resolution is much lower.
<christoffer> The workaround is to change the resolution on one display and then press "use previous display settings" and it all works fine
<christoffer> I have no idea how to debug this one, any hints?
<christoffer> The problem with debugging a problem like this is that you need to disconnect from time to time to try new settings. bbl
<littlebi1> hi people, I have some problems with xubuntu and wanted to reinstall xubuntu again. My problem is that my home folder is encrypted. My question how to recover my home folder
<brainwash> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<littlebi1> thank you
<Karin> that was fast
<belalobo> hello everyone! I did an update in my ubuntustudio 14.04 distro with update manager and then restarted my laptop. upon logging into my account nothing appears. no top or lower panel. nothing just the mouse cursor. I've tried logging into the guest acount and everything seems to be working fine. any help on this please??
<cfhowlett> belalobo, there is a fix, but you'll need to work from the file manager ...
<Hedgework> belalobo: Since the guest account works, something happened to your user config.  It sounds like cfhowlett has some gui approach you can try...if you ask me you'll be learning CLI ;)
<cfhowlett> Hedgework, I can only think he scrambled is xfwm settings.  I was going to have him nuke .xf** to for a reset
<belalobo> I'm up for anything just really need to get this fixed
<Hedgework> cfhowlett: I was going to have him move it to test, so slightly more cautious version of the same thing.
<cfhowlett> belalobo, ubuntustudio please - let's avoid crossposting
<Hedgework> cfhowlett: I just don't use the gui stuff so I don't know it well (anyway, it's far easier to give people commands to cut and paste IMO)
<cfhowlett> Hedgework, have at it
<belalobo> hey
<cfhowlett> belalobo, work Hedgework's solution
<Hedgework> belalobo: Okay, so is it safe to assume you know how to open a terminal?
<belalobo> whats the sollution Hedgework ?
<belalobo> in logged into my account in the virtual terminal
<Hedgework> cool
<Hedgework> belalobo: please start by doing "cd ~/" to make sure you are working in your home directory.
<belalobo> ok I'm in my home directory
<Hedgework> belalobo: Then "ls -a" will show you a list of the files and directories there, including hidden files (which start with a '.')
<belalobo> ok
<Hedgework> belalobo: One of your configuration files is borked, but we don't know which one, so we are going to create a directory (call it whatever you want, I'll call it 'foo' in examples) and stash likely culprits there until it starts working, then we'll know which one broke.
<Hedgework> belalobo: Depending on how much you care about re-creating settings, you can then either keep the defaults that the system reverts to when configuration is missing, and just change things to your liking, or we can work on carefully migrating parts of the broken file back while hopefully not breaking anything :)
<Hedgework> belalobo: 'mkdir foo' will create a directory (in this case ~/foo) for you to stash things in.
<cfhowlett> much safer than my method ; I just nuke 'em all from orbit.
<belalobo> ok I created a directory called foo
<Hedgework> cfhowlett: Yeah, but you're not a newbie.  I teach newbies the careful way because they may apply these skills to system config later.
<cfhowlett> Hedgework, noted.
 * ObrienDave pays attention
<belalobo> :)
 * cfhowlett is amazed that ObrienDave is paying anything
<ObrienDave> ;p
<Hedgework> belalobo: Okay, the first thing we're going to try moving is the xfce4 configuration.  Assuming you are still in your home directory, do "mv .config/xfce4 ./foo" to move it all to foo where xfce can't find it :)
<belalobo> done!
<Hedgework> Cool, try logging in and see if things are working (for some value of "working" that includes the default desktop settings instead of anything customized)
<belalobo> ok
<belalobo> still not working
<Hedgework> Okay, did the symptoms change in any way?
<belalobo> all the same
<belalobo> should I restart?
<Hedgework> shouldn't need to
<belalobo> hum ok everything seems to be the same
<Hedgework> that's loaded when you log in via your display manager, so you shouldn't need to reboot
<belalobo> ok
<Hedgework> Gotcha.  In that case we're going to move that config back using (again, assuming you are in home) "mv ./foo/xfce4 ./.config" and try another one
<Hedgework> (we'll iterate until we know who the culprit is)
<belalobo> ok done
<Hedgework> Next let's try "mv .X* ./foo"  (that moves everything starting with ".X" which is probably 1-3 related files depending on your configuration)
<belalobo> one thing.. the foo directory should be an hidden file?
<Hedgework> No, we didn't make foo hidden.
<belalobo> okok check
<Hedgework> We're just going to delete it when we're done, so it doesn't really matter. :)
<belalobo> I get a mv: cannot stat .X* no such file or directory message
<Hedgework> Okay, then you didn't have any custom .Xresources or similar
<belalobo> right
<Hedgework> let's try this next: "mv .gnome* ./foo"
<Hedgework> then try logging in again and see if it worked.
<Hedgework> If not we'll move those back and try another.
<belalobo1> sorry my internet connection fell
<belalobo1> I'm back
<belalobo1> missed anything Hedgework ?
<belalobo> sorry my internet connection fell
<belalobo> I'm back
<belalobo> missed anything Hedgework ?
<Hedgework> belalobo: may I pm you so I don't repeat in channel?
<belalobo> of course
<belalobo> I'm sorry
<Hedgework> np, it happens :)
 * ObrienDave can't lurk on a PM ;P
<Hedgework> You already lurked at that text, ObrienDave :P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, lurking on PM.  that's called stalking
<ObrienDave> says you ;P
<ObrienDave> i call it learning ;P
<Hedgework> lol
<KarinSwe> yeah, very funny
<Hedgework> belalobo: so since that didn't work, you can move them back ("mv ./foo/* ./") and we'll try again.
<Hedgework> belalobo: Out of curiosity -- and I should have asked this first -- do you have ~/.xsession-errors and if so can you pastebin it for us please?
<belalobo1> I just noticed I have two gnome folders .gnome and .gnome2 should I try moving the gnome2 folder to foo?
<belalobo> sorry net fell again
<Hedgework> belalobo: If you followed my instructions exactly, you moved both... .gnome* means "anything starting with '.gnome'"
<belalobo> oh ok didnt do that sorry I'll try it again
<belalobo> I have to quit the chat and log back on. one sec
<Hedgework> ahh, yeah, it's important to be precise with this stuff...a slight change in one character can change the meaning of what you tell teh computer to do
<Hedgework> ok
<Hedgework> how'd it go, belalobo ?
<belalobo1> ok jsut re-checked with both gnome folders on foo and tried to log in but everything seems to be the same
<Hedgework> hrm.
<Hedgework> belalobo1: do you have a file called ~/.xsession-errors ?
<belalobo1> so I should put both folders back in home dir
<Hedgework> yep.
<belalobo> yes i do have that file
<belalobo> .xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old
<belalobo> I'm here
<Hedgework> If you put .xsession-errors in a pastebin we can look at it and possibly use information provided there to solve the problem.
<Hedgework> .xsession-errors is, shockingly, generated by Xorg to note errors with your X session :)
<belalobo1> Hedgework: how do I put it in a paste bin?
<Hedgework> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<belalobo1> I dunno how to do that in a VT
<belalobo1> Hedgework: I just looked at the file theres just a few lines on it can I send it to you via pm
<Hedgework> okay
<Hedgework> belalobo1: though fyi, !pastebinit is great for that
<Hedgework> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * Hedgework pokes the bot
<Hedgework> there we go
<belalobo1> I think I managed to paste it
<belalobo1> Is that correct?
<Hedgework> I didn't get it.
<belalobo1> Hedgework: hum ok I'll write it to you via pm
<Hedgework> belalobo1: well pastebinit should have givven you a URL to share with us
<Hedgework> *given
<belalobo1> Hedgework: did you get the text?
<Hedgework> yep
<belalobo1> great
<Hedgework> belalobo1: the line "init: dbus pre-start process (9988) terminated with status 2" is helpful...any status that is not zero is an error, so we know that dbus broke in some way.  Let's try moving your dbus config like we did the others:
<Hedgework> "mv .dbus ./foo" (assuming you are still in ~/)
<belalobo1> ok
<Hedgework> This may require a restart just to be safe, as I'm not sure where dbus gets loaded these days.
<belalobo1> I must do it with sudo right?
<belalobo1> I had to do it with sudo otherwise it wouldn't work
<Hedgework> That's odd, and may indicate a permissions issue, but go ahead and restart.
<belalobo1> so .dbus is now on the foo folder. I'll restart the laptop
<belalobo1> back in a min
<belalobo> Hedgework: ok just restarted the laptop tried to log in but everything is the same
<Hedgework> hrm.
<belalobo> so i should put .dbus back in home directory right?
<Hedgework> yep.
<belalobo> ok done. what next?
<Hedgework> I have to get back to work soon, but I'd like to try creating another regular user and logging in to your gui environment with that.  My reasoning is that whether or not this works as expected will tell us whether I was right about your user's configuration being at fault in some way or I was wrong and the guest account only works due to some special characteristic of it being a guest account.
<Hedgework> "adduser kermit" would add a user named after a frog I rather like ;)
<Hedgework> of course substitute any name you like
<Hedgework> also you'll need to use sudo or be logged in as root
<belalobo> ok
<belalobo> Hedgework: ok i just added a new user i'll try logging into taht account now
<Hedgework> cool
<belalobo> ok the gui seems to be working
<ObrienDave> i thought kermit was an old RS-232 file transfer protocol ;P
<Hedgework> ObrienDave: I'm pretty sure the frog predates that, but I could be wrong.
<ObrienDave> like xmodem. i'm sure you're correct ;p
<belalobo> Hedgework: what can i do now?
<Hedgework> ObrienDave: I have a stuffed one in a karate gi that lives in my car.  He's sort of a mascot, but he is also good for S&R applications, per http://projectdogpound.org/posts/comfort-items/
<ObrienDave> :)
<Hedgework> belalobo: Okay, on to the semi-nuclear option.  We're going to move EVERY hidden file in your home directory to ~/foo, make sure your GUI is okay then, and move back the ones you care about one at a time.
<ObrienDave> semi.... lol
<belalobo> so just to check.. I move every hidden file to foo and then logout and back in again?
<Hedgework> belalobo: so "cd ~/" as your regular user to make sure you are in your home directory.  Then do "mv ./.* ./foo" and try logging in to the gui.  Let us know if it works.
<Hedgework> Yep.
<belalobo> ok one sec
<belalobo> Hedgework: ok just moved all hidden files to foo. I'll log out from the newly created account. when logging back in is it into the other account or the new one?
<Hedgework> into your regular account, the one where we moved all the hidden files to foo
<belalobo> ok just did it and nothing works still
<belalobo> all the same
<Hedgework> This makes very little sense...I can help you troubleshoot further, but I have to prep for an upcoming meeting.  Work should calm down end of day -- around 4.5-5 hours from now -- if you want to catch me then.  Otherwise, maybe someone else can help.
 * Hedgework likes puzzles, and wants to hear the answer whether she spots it or someone else does.
<belalobo> ok thank alot for your help. I really need to get this fixed as fast as possible since I have a presentation in a few hours
<Hedgework> np
<Hedgework> darn, he left before I could suggest just moving his data over to the new user :/
<belalobo> Hedgework: still there?
<Hedgework> Yes
<belalobo> Hedgework: I just managed to log into my account
<Hedgework> You missed: Hedgework | darn, he left before I could suggest just moving his data over to the new user :/
<Hedgework> ahh, cool
<Hedgework> what'd you change?
<belalobo> the desktop looks diferent but it's working
<belalobo> I restarted the laptop
<belalobo> so now I should put the hidden files from foo back into the home dir?
<Hedgework> Gotcha.
<Hedgework> So, it looks different because you now have whatever is the default configuration with the version you are running.
<Hedgework> Given that you have a presentation, coming up, here's what I'd do:
<Hedgework> * Move back *only* the configs you need to do your presentation (probably your email client, maybe settings for presentation software and/or web browser, etc).
<Hedgework> * Test your presentation.
<belalobo> right
<Hedgework> * AFTER the presentation is over, move other things back one at a time so if it breaks again you know which config file(s) broke it, and can get help here for how to get needed stuff out while leaving the breakage behind.
<belalobo> Hedgework: I'll do that! and then I'll come back here later in the day. In 5 hours I'll be back here on the irc maybe i'll catch you here
<Hedgework> belalobo: Cool.  I'll be in and out most of the evening after that...either under this nick or my home one which is "HedgeMage"
<belalobo> Hedgework: thanks alot!!!
<Hedgework> You are quite welcome.  Glad I could help. :)
<cfhowlett> Hedgework, nice work!
<ObrienDave> !cookie | Hedgework
<ubottu> Hedgework: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Hedgework> hehe, thanks :)
<artag> did the location of /var/lock move in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<artag> OK, so I found out why arduino can't see any serial ports on my laptop
<artag> I don't know if it came in with 14.04, but there is no longer a /var/lock and soime things expecte it
<artag> in my debian install it's a soft link to /run/lock and works OK, but that link wasn't there
<artag> is this normal, or did something break in the upgrade ?
<xubuntu92w> I just installed xubuntu and I can not get my microsoft comfort vurve 3000 keyboard and mouse to work.  Any ideas?
<xubuntu92w> comfort curve 3000
<ET_Warrior> Hey, how do I add another server tab?
<ET_Warrior> In XChat?
<ET_Warrior> Figured it out.
<ET_Warrior> I need some help...
<artag> you need to be more specific
<Pici> [B/70
<Pici> ugh.. I can't type today.
<cegueira> Hi, I'm having a problem with wpa_supplicant hogging CPU /var/log/syslog is >500MB
<cegueira> tail -20 /var/log/syslog = http://paste.ubuntu.com/9372232/
<ET_Warrior> Whenever I turn down my brightness to the second lowest, or third lowest, I hear a radiation noise emitting from my screen, how the older TVs sound.
<ochosi> ET_Warrior: yeah, likely a hardware issue, not sure it's really the kernel's or the power manager's fault (i have the same issue)
<ET_Warrior> Oh really?
<ET_Warrior> You're on Xubuntu, correct?
<ochosi> correct
<ochosi> or did you not hear it on other desktops/OSs?
<ET_Warrior> I originally had a Mac OSX installed.
<ET_Warrior> I still do have it... but...
<ET_Warrior> On this Linux, I hear it.
<ET_Warrior> I didn't hear it on Mac.
<ochosi> hm, that blows
<artag> does the screen have a way to display the frequency it's running at ?
<ochosi> not sure
<ET_Warrior> Well.. it is quite strange what could be causing it...
<ET_Warrior> There's also a lot of screen tearing when I boot up my Linux too now...
<ET_Warrior> now even past the startup screen.
<ochosi> yeah, tearing is an old problem in many DEs
<ET_Warrior> Do you think if I take this convo into the Developer chat, they'd know?
<ET_Warrior> artag: Not sure, do you mean like in other distros such as Crunchbang, and Sparky?
<artag> I would get some more information first
<artag> no, it's a feature of the lcd
<artag> the setup menus often have a display of vertical & horizontal frequency
<ET_Warrior> Ochosi: LOL! You know what's funny? I don't hear that radiation noise anymore.
<ochosi> did you put on some music?
<ochosi> ;)
<ET_Warrior> Nope.
<ET_Warrior> It's truly a miracle.
<ochosi> well lucky you
<ochosi> i've lived with the noise forever
<cegueira> Hi, can anyone help with a problem with wpa_supplicant hogging the CPU?
<ochosi> i've been using linux so long that i can't even remember whether it used to work in windows
<ET_Warrior> This Linux install isn't the most stable though on my part...
<ET_Warrior> The Grub Menu was overwritten by OSX
<ET_Warrior> and I fear booting into it.
<cegueira> Hi, can anyone help with a problem with wpa_supplicant hogging the CPU?
<etwarrior> I'm having a problem in uninstalling cairo-dock
<etwarrior> Ubuntu Software Centre says it's gone, and so does Synaptic.
<etwarrior> And Terminal does too, pretty sure.
<cegueira> wpa_supplicant hogging CPU solved by 'rm /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0'
<xubuntu98w> Hello, I have a little space between my full window and the right border, what's the problem?
<knome> xubuntu98w, have you set a padding for the desktop workspace?
<xubuntu98w> KNOME: Thank you! Yes I did and now it's ok! I was like "I'm sure it's a driver problem" Haha.
<knome> you're welcome
<belalobo> were*
<knome> ?
#xubuntu 2014-12-05
<darla> hi  to all
<the-erm> I'm having problems with my screen going black and never coming back.  In particular if I close the laptop lid.  Sometimes I'll leave the computer for over an hour and it goes black.  When I come back only the TV connected to my HDMI will work.  Any ideas?  I've played around with the power manager a lot.  Even switched to xscreensaver.
<the-erm> I wanted my music to play while the screen was locked ...
<holstein> the-erm: if it were my machine, i would just disable the locking, and dont use suspend.. and look for a bug report, and a fix around the net..
<the-erm> Even pressing ctrl+alt+F1 will not bring up the terminal on the laptop screen.
<holstein> you can try proprietary drivers, if there are any..
<holstein> the-erm: also, i had one like that, and looking at it in the light showed that the LCD backlight was off.. but, the screen had information on it.. which helped me find a "Fix"
<the-erm> I should try the light thing.
<the-erm> Perhaps the backlight isn't turning back on.
<holstein> and, no proprietary drivers?
<holstein> has it always been like that? has it worked with *any* linux kernel? or distro?
<the-erm> I don't think I'm using proprietary drivers.
<holstein> the-erm: check that there are none for you to try and use
<the-erm> I didn't turn them on at least ... doesn't look like there is away to detect that any more in 14.04
<holstein> the-erm: i use the terminal to determine what graphics hardare i have, then, the wiki/web to see what is available
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<the-erm> There it is additional drivers ...
<the-erm> It didn't have an icon ... od.
<kortsen> Can I get some help with a USB thumb drive? How do I get it to mount at boot-up?
<holstein> kortsen: at boot up?
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> though, i wouldnt do it that way, unless its going to *always* be connected
<kortsen> fstab for a thumb drive?
<kortsen> yews it will always be connected
<holstein> kortsen: if you want it present at boot, add it in fstab
<kortsen> Thanks.
<the-erm> I guess I should reboot to see if this thing works.
<kortsen> holstein? thanks. One more question. If I am using a 64gb thumb drive as a 'poor man's SSD' what would be a good file system? It's currently FAT32.
<holstein> depends
<holstein> i like to use ext, if im only on linux..
<kortsen> Movies for XBMC. Large files, write once. read occasionallly
<holstein> so, fat32 has a file size limit
<holstein> as i said, if im on linux only, i prefer ext
<kortsen> EXT4?
<holstein> if you need to go between windows and linux, fat32 may be easier, if you are not faced with the file size limit
<holstein> kortsen: that *also* depends.. if i need what etc4 provides, i'll use it. .otherwise, i might just to with ext2, or what i feel fits my specific need best
<jarnos> Why does firefox read hundreds of MBs from disk after startup?
<nomic> cache? jarnos
<jarnos> nomic, I think so.
<jarnos> nomic, Cached Web Content set up in Advanced > Network preferences
<sennn> hello super xfce
<louigi> Hey guys! When I try to uninstall some of the software that came with Xubuntu, it says that it will then uninstall a lot of the dependencies. Which seems to make it impossible to uninstall some software. For instance, I cannot uninstall Parole, which I do not use
<louigi> Is there any way around it? And why uninstalling a video player means uninstalling half if xfce?
<louigi> if=of
<baizon> louigi: well i did uninstall parole
<Unit193> How is that?  How did you install?  I don't have a lot of the Xubuntu defaults.
<baizon> post on paste.ubuntu.com which dependencies
<louigi> Ok, gimme a moment here
<louigi> Hm. You know what. Tried this through Synaptic - uninstalling absolutely fine. I am sorry! I do remember that problem, but I am not able to reproduce it now!
<baizon> no problem
<etwarrior> Has anyone figured out a solution to the black screen in macbook sometimes after sleep mode (or shutting the laptop?)
<cfhowlett> !mac | etwarrior, probably better to ask mac forums
<ubottu> etwarrior, probably better to ask mac forums: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<AgAu> or better yet get a pc :P
<ted123> on my lenovo thinkpad ctrl+two finger scrool zooms my entire screen in/out. does anyone know how to disable this?
<brainwash> ted123: disabling the compositor is one way to deactivate this feature
<ted123> brainwash: elegant :D
<brainwash> the other one would be to hack the source code of the window manager
<brainwash> yeah, it should be made configurable at some point
<brainwash> I'm not even sure if a bug report already exists
<ted123> brainwash: well thank you. yes it can be really annoying for some laptop users
<brainwash> feel free to file a report on https://bugzilla.xfce.org/ :)
<ted123> brainwash: i will :D brb it didnt work lets see if restart helps
<ted123> wow fast restart wowow
<ted123> oops it still happends in firefox, is it app specific perhaps?
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> it only zooms the website content
<brainwash> oh, the general screen zoom is triggered via alt + scroll
<brainwash> the compositor is not to blame for ctrl + scroll
<ted123> brainwash: yeah i noticed, ofc alt/ctrl is used almost simultaneously in firefox so i didnt notice
<ted123> alt+scroll is now dead, yes :)
<ted123> lets kill ctrl too
<brainwash> that's firefox specific, maybe some hidden setting lets you disable it
<ted123> mousewheel.with_control.action in about:config
<ted123> did it, yippi!
<brainwash> it's possible, that other apps adopted ctrl + scroll also
<etwarrior> Is there a way to uninstall default games installed (minesweeper and sukdoku?)
<deshipu> yes, just uninstall them
<etwarrior> I tried in terminal... let me try synaptic
<etwarrior> Maybe I did get rid of them..?
<etwarrior> I guess I did already?
<etwarrior> Haha, nevermind then.
<etwarrior> Is there a way to check to see how much free space is left?
<etwarrior> on my machine?
<GridCube> etwarrior: on a terminal run df -h
<etwarrior> Thanks.
<GridCube> i think h uses base 10 and h uses base 2
<GridCube> i mean H
<etwarrior> How do you reply to people on IRC like you just did?
<GridCube> type their nick in the chat
<etwarrior> GridCube: Is that all?
<GridCube> etwarrior: yep
<GridCube> if you want to chat with someone in private you can ask them first and if they are available you can "/msg nick message" them
<GridCube> but its polite to ask first
<GridCube> you can use nick auto completion by typing the first letters of a nick and pressing tab
<etwarrior> GridCube: Can I test it on you?
<GridCube> sure
<jamesXFCE2> so, any wifi gurus on?
<GridCube> !ask | jamesXFCE2
<ubottu> jamesXFCE2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jamesXFCE2> rodger, Ok linux toshiba sat pro p75-a200 running Xubuntu 14.04lts. Wifi connectivity issue, home network and most perfect, work one initially wont log on until later in the day, password correct, next to nil on the router person wise, then it decides that it going to connect and does, have tried the options 11n disable etc.  not a major issue but trying to see if anyone has experience with this issue.
<jamesXFCE2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> !wifi | jamesXFCE2
<ubottu> jamesXFCE2: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> jamesXFCE2: do you have a broadcom chip?
<jamesXFCE2> in not sure, i know it is the Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230
<jamesXFCE2> I'm*
<holstein> jamesXFCE2: you can open a terminal, and run "lspci" and share the output here, or share just the line describing the wifi
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jamesXFCE2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9384761/
<holstein> jamesXFCE2: 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
<holstein> thats your device.. is it working in windows properly? is it working similarly on *any* wifi hotspot?
<jamesXFCE2> it worked in windows, and most places it does fine, its here that is the issue, though the hardware here is the same firmware and version that i have at home. it connects to other wifis around me but with this one it has issues logging in until random point in the day
 * XeBlackWater is away: I'm busy
<knome> XeBlackWater, please don't use public away messages or nicks.
<alphis> ok guys i just installed xubuntu 14.04 and can't change my wallpaper
<alphis> can anyone explain how something like this makes it to a stable release
<holstein> alphis: sure
<holstein> alphis: i, first, wouldnt assume that its an issue with the release.. are you certain you are installed? and rebooted into the installation?
<alphis> oh you want to go thru the "is it turned on" questions
<alphis> fine
<alphis> yes
<alphis> next silly question?
<alphis> apparently this is a known issue
<flux242> have you clicked on the picture of the wallpaper?
<holstein> alphis: this is volunteer support, friend.. do you mind if i ask some follow up questions? it can help the volunteers better assist you..
<alphis> right click  - desktop settings - folder - every jpg/png image is GREY
<alphis> this is a release issue
<holstein> alphis: sure, and i understand that you see it as that.. its just that i cannot reproduce that issue here
<holstein> !bug | alphis
<ubottu> alphis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<alphis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214534&page=2
<alphis> http://software.techassistbox.com/xubuntu-unable-to-change-desktop-wallpaperbackground-in-1404_2541483.html
<holstein> alphis: sure.. but, i *can* change it here..
<alphis> irrelevant
<alphis> doesn't work in prod
<holstein> alphis: works here, in production
<alphis> i can change my wallpaper on my not xubuntu machines just fine
<holstein> alphis: anyways.. my first thought woud be permissions
<alphis> tried that
<holstein> alphis: tried what?
<alphis> the default images are root root but readable to all
<alphis> my jpg, which was a wallpaper in OLD xubuntu, is set my user
<alphis> readable to all as well
<flux242> post a screenshot  of everything gray
<alphis> here let me make it more clear: -rw-r--r-- 1 user user 40929 Dec  5 13:02 img1.jpg
<alphis> sure
<holstein> alphis: did you upgrade? or do you have a shared /home? with other configs?
<holstein> alphis: would you mind creating a new user? and trying with that new user?
<alphis> http://i.imgur.com/luBReC8.png
<alphis> i would have used gimp to point nice FAIL red lines
<alphis> but i dont have that much time on my hands
<alphis> this is a fresh xubuntu install
<alphis> from iso LTS 14.04
<alphis> i created only regular user during the wizard setup
<alphis> no encryption
<alphis> nothing special
<alphis> my usual setup for a simple system
<holstein> alphis: so, you will not create a new user? then?
<rosaecaeruleae> i forgot, how do I fix broken packages=
<alphis> id rather not
<rosaecaeruleae> ?
<alphis> if something else breaks should i make new users? i'd rather just fix this
<holstein> alphis: ok.. let me know if you'd like to. thats my next troubleshooting step to isolate the users config files..
<alphis> im sure its a wizard problem
<Unit193> rosaecaeruleae: What type?  There's generally either  sudo apt-get install -f  or  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<holstein> alphis: sure. but, we dont know what is "broken"..
<alphis> whats the gconf command to set wallpaper
<alphis> as long as we know something is broken thats a first step
<rosaecaeruleae> Unit193, nvida drivers
<holstein> alphis: sure.. and we actually dont know that
<alphis> sure sure
<alphis> well im sure the other people with this issue on forums would appreciate that
<alphis> anyway i just used a commandline tool to set my wallpaper
<alphis> the issue is obviously the wizard
<holstein> alphis: cool.. enjoy!
<alphis> so you guys might want to fix that
<alphis> its probably something during install/setup
<holstein> alphis: the GUI tool is working here, are you up to date with upgrades?
<alphis> not here and yes
<alphis> all default
<alphis> nothing customized
<alphis> like i said this is as basic as u can get
<alphis> and its failing
<holstein> alphis: and, are you up to date with the upgrades for the OS?
<alphis> doesn't matter you cannot repro
<alphis> i advise you to build a new machine and install fresh and see
<rosaecaeruleae> so to repair a broken package what the command does is remove the package, so I can freshly install it again
<alphis> holstei< alphis> not here and yes
<rosaecaeruleae> ?
<alphis> the yes was for upgrade holstein
<alphis> its all updated as of right now
<holstein> alphis: i suggest starting a bug report.. getting someone to reproduce it will be key
<alphis> anyway check it out thx
<rosaecaeruleae> i cannot remove the nvidia package because my laptop is using it. I cannot install any other nvidia package, a previous version, and I dont know why
<rosaecaeruleae> the plan was to use an older nvidia driver, remove the faluty, broken package, reinstall it again
<rosaecaeruleae> i still dont know what to do about my problem, nvidia drivers as broken package
<rosaecaeruleae> none of the commands Unit193 pasted solved it
<eka> hi... is there something like gnome-do for xfce?
<ochosi> eka: appfinder is a bit like it and whisker-menu too
<eka> ochosi: which one is preferred?
<ochosi> whiskermenu sits in the panel like the application menu
<ochosi> appfinder opens a separate/new window
<ochosi> whatever you prefer
<eka> ochosi: appfinder works with shortcut key?
<eka> will look at it :D
<ochosi> both do
<eka> ochosi: and synapse?
<ochosi> well you can always just use gnome-do as well
<ochosi> it really doesn't matter that it carries "gnome" in its name
<eka> ochosi: thanks
<ochosi> eka: np
<xangua> there is also synapse, or lighter: kupfer
#xubuntu 2014-12-06
<xubuntu24w> hey guys, so question. i have xubuntu on a dvd, i have 33 GB of space to put it on, but when i select install xubuntu, it says it cannot find the live medium or something\
<xubuntu24w> any tips?
<mall> Hello
<mall> I had some time to kill and was wondering if anybody would reccomend some applications to play with. Possibly some system add ons, say for the multiple desktops system, or anything really you would reccomend from the top of your head, thank you.
<holstein> mall: for the multiple desktops system?
<mall> I found conky
<mall> and conky manager
<mall> :)~
<holstein> im a sucker for conky orange theme.. then, i cant stop tinkering with that.. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/conky_orange?content=137503
<mall> thanks
<mall> How do I customize application search shortcut, default is alt+f3 ; I would like to change it
<mall> thanks
<mall> I've searched under window manager > keyboard; but I can't find or add application search :/
<krytarik> mall: "Settings Manager → Keyboard → Applications Shortcuts".
<krytarik> *Application
<mall> Great, thank you :)
<krytarik> Welcome.
<mall> Do you know if it is possible to use the same combination to close the window ?
<mall> I mean, the same shortcut to open and close application search
<krytarik> Don't think so.
<mall> aww
<mall> And, one last question. Is it possible to customize the search window further than its settings ?
<Unit193> Depends if the application has a 'toggle' switch.
<mall> Unit193 , at the moment hitting application search shortcut twice, just opens a new app search window
<mall> ...everytime
<mall> I just made four of them
<krytarik> mall: What specifically do you mean, "customize"?
<mall> change the Ui
<krytarik> You could always use another launcher app too - I use Synapse personally.
<holstein> yup.. +1 on kupfer/synapse..
<mall> ah yes, I just tried apt-get install synapse and not found
<holstein> mall: you'll find kupfer..
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-5 (utopic), package size 506 kB, installed size 2869 kB
<mall> synapse = kupfer ?
<holstein> mall: nope.. but, its another one similar.. and its in the repos
<mall> !info synapse
<ubottu> Package synapse does not exist in utopic
<mall> oukei
<holstein> mall: sure.. you can add the ppa for synapse if you want.. or, you can just try kupfer, and see if you like the idea of that type of launcher
<mall> thank you
<krytarik> mall: A PPA providing it would be this one, for example: https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/test
<mall> I found https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mall> I am going to try synapse
<mall> thanks for the tips
<mall> synapse is great, yep
<krytarik> For that matter, you can just hit Esc to close it - that isn't listed in the Shortcuts of it.
<mall> app search or synaptic ?=
<krytarik> Synapse. :)
<mall> yes, but also with the same shortcut to open it which is what I wanted
<mall> but yes, thanks
<krytarik> Yes, indeed, works too. :D
<mall> On the default panel, there is an indicator zone, with power, volume, wireless and messages icons. If I try to go to panel prefs. and configure this indicator zone, I can check and uncheck boxes to i.e. hide elements, but they do not hide
<mall> Which means the configuration of that zone does not work? I see it says "external", in the panel add items window
<krytarik> mall: I believe you have to restart the panel for the changes there to take effect.
<mall> oh I see, but hmmm how do you restart a panel ?
<mall> googlein
<krytarik> I'd Alt+F2 and run "killall xfce4-panel && xfce4-panel".
<mall> I found: xfce4-panel -r &
<mall> and you were right
<mall> now it works :)
<krytarik> Oh nice, the occasional unexpected flag. :P
<krytarik> Good. :)
<mall> Hmm, I do not really like the work area selector
<mall> is there any known replacement ?
<krytarik> mall: What exactly are you looking for, then?
<mall> Well, I am not sure, but I thought maybe there is a known replacement of osrts
<mall> sorts
<mall> maybe I would prefer to only see the different work areas when I change between them
<mall> but I wouldn't like to install compiz or the like
<krytarik> mall: Well, you could just use keyboard shortcuts to switch, configurable where you were earlier. :)
<mall> I do that, but would like some info regarding which work area I am at, and the areas next to it
<mall> I may be thinking osx like...
<mall> that type of visual tip
<krytarik> Well, for me, the default one does just that. :P
<mall> right, it does it does, I just kind of not like it, ah well, l'll search
<mall> I think would be for it to only show when I change areas
<krytarik> Well, Xfce is about lightweight too, so no fancy Expo-style switching, I suppose - that's a window manager feature. :)
<krytarik> Like I said, for me, it suffices like that - if I wan't something extra fancy like that, I'd probably be using Unity or Gnome Shell. :P
<krytarik> *want
<mall> It is a netbook
<krytarik> lol
<mall> xubuntu works well
<mall> jeje
<Unit193> krytarik: And you could still use things like compton, skippy, xfdashboard, synapse( ;) ), and others to make it more flashy.
<krytarik> Yep, that too. :P
<krytarik> I *do* want to try out Comptom sometime though. :)
<krytarik> *Compton
<mall> Let me check :) thanks
<Unit193> Xubuntu ships with default config for it.
<krytarik> Yep, I know - that's what makes it easier for me. :)
<krytarik> Also, tried Xfdash earlier in a Live session - didn't work at all on my machine. :P
<krytarik> Unit193: And of course, that wasn't specifically directed at me - it kind of slipped in. :P
<dsdklfjsif> I just installed xubuntu 14.10 on my old macbook, and it doesn't boot reliably. it gets to "i8042 no controller found" and then doesn't get any further unless I hit the powerbutton and esc. it's really weird and I don't know what to do about it.
<cfhowlett> !mac | dsdklfjsif
<ubottu> dsdklfjsif: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dsdklfjsif> yeah,  I've already read a bunch of docs and searched. I had elementary on here before and that worked fine, in the default configuration with grub as the bootloader and everything.
<cfhowlett> dsdklfjsif, pretty sure the "i" message refers to an OSX resource ... might want to ask #osx or #apple ... you can safely NOT mention "ubuntu" for best results
<dsdklfjsif> cfhowlett: I don't believe that's the case because it appears after grub has loaded and I've selected xubuntu. I also haven't had mac os on this machine in a couple of years :\
<cfhowlett> dsdklfjsif, but you DO have mac hardware, yes?
<dsdklfjsif> yes. however people without mac hardware get the same error see https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/27555
<cfhowlett> ah.  sorry, I misinformed you.
<rosaecaeruleae> hi
<rosaecaeruleae> i still cannot remove the broken nvidia package
<rosaecaeruleae> cannot install any other nvidia driver
<rosaecaeruleae> now the graphics of my laptop are low res
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: how did you try to remove the driver? was there any error message?
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, https://etherpad.mozilla.org/E5gOMawiMm
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, I tried the here posted options: sudo something -f and lshw I believe...
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: you mean "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<rosaecaeruleae> yes brainwash
<brainwash> this command tries to resolve dependency issue
<brainwash> issues
<john> hello to all
<john> anybody here using geary?
<john> how can i update it in version 0.8.0?
<bazhang> get a PPA or compile john
<john> bazhang: do you a PPA there? am not good at compiling :D
<john> oh wait ill try google :)
<john> bazhang: found it :D
<john> bazhang: thanks for the idea
<john> (y)
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: the linked terminal output mentions held/broken packages, but not any package names
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, nvidia310
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: which command generated this output?
<rosaecaeruleae> not a command, I tried to remove it via synaptic
<brainwash> run "sudo apt-get remove nvidia*" in a terminal window
<brainwash> (after closing synaptic)
<rosaecaeruleae> :D
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, apparently the command works...
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: also, you may need to delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually after removing the nvidia packages
<brainwash> so the system will load the open source driver on the next boot
<rosaecaeruleae> im autoremoving now...
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, so simply locate that file in that directory and manually remove it
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: yes, or rename it in case you want to have a backup
<rosaecaeruleae> and now reboot and install the nvidia packages from synaptic?
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, ?
<brainwash> the same packages?
<rosaecaeruleae> well, I just removed the broken nvidia packages, I still need new drives, dont I?
<brainwash> does the open source driver not fit your needs?
<rosaecaeruleae> broken doesnt mean that the producerreleased a faulty version, but that something during installation in my machine went wrong, am I right?
<rosaecaeruleae> eerrr, i dont know
<brainwash> mmh, I don't know, everything is possible
<brainwash> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, do I need to reboot or not?
<brainwash> yes, you should
<rosaecaeruleae> ok, brb
<rosaecaeruleae> im stuck at 640x480 resolution
<rosaecaeruleae> no other resolutions are available
<rosaecaeruleae> is that driver related?
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, ?
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: which driver is currently in use? see "lspci -v"
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: also, does "grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/*" return anything?
<rosaecaeruleae> https://etherpad.mozilla.org/0sTL1UoAx4
<rosaecaeruleae> "grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/* returns nothing
<brainwash> and "lsmod | grep nouveau"?
<brainwash> it does not seem to be in use or even loaded
<rosaecaeruleae> also nothing
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> try "sudo modprobe nouveau"
<brainwash> other than that, try to install the nvidia driver package
<brainwash> which is your actual goal
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, https://etherpad.mozilla.org/0sTL1UoAx4
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, the nvidia package is by defect broken. Manufacturer mistake
<brainwash> bug 1372035
<ubottu> bug 1372035 in kmod (Ubuntu) "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'off': Function not implemented" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372035
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, so this bug doesnt affect me alone...
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: did you install 14.10?
<rosaecaeruleae> brainwash, yes
<rosaecaeruleae> upgraded
<brainwash> going back to 14.04 is not an option, or?
<rosaecaeruleae> is 14.10 really that buggy?
<brainwash> depends, it's a short term support release after all
<brainwash> only 9 months supported, then you will have to upgrade to the next release
<rosaecaeruleae> ok, going back, how do i do that?
<brainwash> clean install :/
<brainwash> maybe you can resolve your driver issue, but I don't have any more ideas
<rosaecaeruleae> what does :/ mean?
<brainwash> :-/
<brainwash> it's a smiley
<brainwash> not an optimistic one
<brainwash> you cannot simply downgrade to 14.04, so you will have to do a clean installation
<rosaecaeruleae> craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<brainwash> but you do it once and then you keep 14.04 for many years (long term support release)
<rosaecaeruleae> would downloading the driver from the wevpage and not from synaptic change anything?
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: worth a try
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I execute a .run file?
<andyfied> usually you open a terminal
<andyfied> then you can run it with ./filename.run
<brainwash> he's gone
<andyfied> ah, i have parts/joins off
<brainwash> I assume that he managed to install it and then rebooted the system
<xubuntu13w> hello guys i have a problem with my desktop it's freezing any help?
<xubuntu29w> Hello, I have a problem, I've been running xubuntu 12.10 for quite a while and have stumbled onto a problem. I can't update stuff anymore. Nothing actually. Neither the software updater or software center is responding. I can't open any of them, and I can't install or upgrade stuff through the terminal either. Anyone else who has experienced this? Or know of a solution?
<cfhowlett> !eol | xubuntu29w, upgrade to 14.004
<ubottu> xubuntu29w, upgrade to 14.004: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> 14.04
<xubuntu29w> The thing is that I'm not sure how to get 14.04, it was trying to upgrade to 14.04 I realised I couldn't update anything. Any tips?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu29w, don't update then... download the .iso, make a usb, boot usb and install.  or use the EOL upgrade method above ... you DID read the link, right?
<Wayward_Vagabond> My system seems to have some sort of memory leak into swap.
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: what makes you say that? something in top? what application?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Right now it's at 99% usage, I 4590 of 4637mb used, and no clue what's causing it.
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: what is making you think its what application?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Whenever it fills all the way up, the system gets extremely sluggish, eventually x crashes and I have to start a new session.
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: ok.. what is filling it up?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I have absolutley no idea what's doing it.
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: you should know what applications you are using..
<Wayward_Vagabond> At the moment I have irssi, and htop running.
<Wayward_Vagabond> 97mb ob physical memory used.
<Wayward_Vagabond> *of
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: so, its not irssi is it? and is this a scnario where the ram is overloaded
<Wayward_Vagabond> 1498mb of ram on here, and I extremely doubt it.
<Wayward_Vagabond> I suspect it's either a system component or a 'housekeeping' issue where it's not being freed after it's not in use
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: so its not overloaded at the moment
<holstein> ?
<holstein> are you adding PPAs? i mean, i need *something* to go on..
<Wayward_Vagabond> The swap is nearly full at the moment.
<Wayward_Vagabond> The ram and cpu are basically idle.
<holstein> ok.. thats fine
<holstein> swap might stay full..
<Wayward_Vagabond> PPA?
<holstein> if it was full
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Wayward_Vagabond> No, everything on here is from the repos
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: one easy thing to do is, use the live iso you installed from.. boot that and see if you have the issue. also, just apply updates, and make sure you have them all
<Wayward_Vagabond> Hmm, not for sure what I did with the precise disc
<Wayward_Vagabond> I think firefox may be what's leaking when it runs, but it doesn't have any effect on swap use when I shut it down.
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: could be flash, then..
<Wayward_Vagabond> Flash is disabled
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: what you do is, assume it *is* firefox and try something else..
<Wayward_Vagabond> Looking in htop, firefox isn't still running, and nothing seems to be using /that/ much swap
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: swap dosnt matter as much as i think you are thinking
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: if the swap was/is full, it can stay that way.. and just "swap" out as needed
<holstein> not sure how you are determining swap is full, anyways.. but, i would look for processes.. see if anything is running away
<holstein> try and isolate.. test as a different user.. the live iso.. look for updates, and apply them..
<Wayward_Vagabond> Looking in htop at the usage of it
<holstein> why?
<holstein> is there an issue with it?
<Wayward_Vagabond> When it actually fills all the way, the system acts almost competely unresponsive until x crashes.
<holstein> are you looking at the ram use? or the swap?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I look when the system acts bogged down to try and figure out why.
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: please open a temrinal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Wayward_Vagabond> I haven't tested the next lts in a clean install yet.
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: you mean, the last one? 14.04? what are you using?
<Wayward_Vagabond> This machine has precise on it
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: ok.. i would then, as i said, check for updates, and apply them, and then, i would test as a different user
<Wayward_Vagabond> Make another user to test?
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: the guest account.. another user you make.. whatever you want to do
<Wayward_Vagabond> Er, why are you hilighting me every time you type?
<holstein> its a public channel with many users, and can actually be busy at times.. and i want to be clear how im speaking to, Wayward_Vagabond ..i would actually appreciate it if you are asking me something directly..
<carine_Tarn> il ya quelqu'un
<ochosi> fr!
<ochosi> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<carine_Tarn> Thank
<mijk> hey
<mijk> is there an add on that can add a list of applications to the xfce panel? Not whisker menu or application menu
<mijk> just a plain old list of appliations
<holstein> mijk: yes.. try the other one in the menu when you "add" by right clicking
<mijk> I don't want categories
<mijk> I just want a simple list of software, just ones I want
<drc> Or maybe Quicklauncher on the panel...you'll have to add the apps you want, but....
<mijk> but?
<drc> You'll have only the apps you want.
<mijk> hmm, it's not a menu :S
<lee__> I have an issue -my 14.04 install suddenly thinks it's a phone. This is, on reboot the system settings window has gone from the expected desktop style to the very limited ubuntu phone style -weird! Does anyone know if I can just reinstall the system settings via command line?
<leeb86> I have an issue -my 14.04 install suddenly thinks it's a phone. This is, on reboot the system settings window has gone from the expected desktop style to the very limited ubuntu phone style -weird! Does anyone know if I can just reinstall the system settings via command line?
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I execute a .run file? drivers
<drc> rosaecaeruleae: The nvidia driver?  "sh $FILENAME", probably with sudo.
<rosaecaeruleae> drc, sudo nameofthefile.run <?
<holstein>    ../path/to/nameoffile depending
<drc> no, sudo sh nameoftherunfile
<drc> I'd cd to the location of the .run file first, though.
<drc> makes the command smaller.
<rosaecaeruleae> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<rosaecaeruleae>          installing.  For further details, please see the section
<rosaecaeruleae>          INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux
<rosaecaeruleae>          driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<rosaecaeruleae> didnt meand to split ir, sorry
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i would try the one in the repos.. first
<rosaecaeruleae> holstein, broken
<holstein> if linux support for the device is "broken", then, i wouldnt necessarily expect the site one to be "better"
<holstein> but, it wont hurt to try it.. unless it does hurt ;)
<drc> rosaecaeruleae: OK, 1) CTRL ALT D1, 2) login, 3) cd to file location, 4) sudo init 3 (to kill X), 5) sudo sh $FILENAME.
<drc> but holstein's right, try the one in the repos first.
<drc> s/D1/F1
<holstein> i might also try the xedgers ppa next, before the manual one from the stie
<holstein> site*
<rosaecaeruleae> im f.... up then
<bekks> rosaecaeruleae: How is it "broken"?
<rosaecaeruleae> bekks, every time I mark the driver for installation in synaptic I get a red exclamation mark
<bekks> Then try to install it in the command line, with X being stopped.
<rosaecaeruleae> i dont understand: ctrl alt d1? where do I find d1?
<bekks> f1. not d1.
<rosaecaeruleae> so i was in ctrl alt f1 land and I need guidance
<rosaecaeruleae> im gonna need to write that down
<rosaecaeruleae> but first
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I exit ctrl alt f1 land?
<krytarik> rosaecaeruleae: Usually Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<rosaecaeruleae> brb then!!
<rosaecaeruleae> sudo init 3 doesnt kill the x server
<drc> yes
<rosaecaeruleae> i execute init before executing the drivers file and it keeps saying that "you appear to be using a x server, please turn it off before proceeding"
<bekks> in a terminal: udo service lightdm stop
<krytarik> rosaecaeruleae: Then just quit LightDM - "sudo service lightdm quit" - problem solved, too.
<krytarik> *stop
<rosaecaeruleae> krytarik, sudo service lightdm quit <?
<krytarik> "sudo service lightdm stop" - typo'd.
<rosaecaeruleae> its getting worse
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I delete anything related to nvidia in my computer?
<rosaecaeruleae> and I havent managed to stop the x server
<rosaecaeruleae> what happens if in synaptic i get rid of the x server?
<krytarik> I wouldn't do that! :P
<krytarik> Or else, you can say bye bye to Xfce too.
<krytarik> rosaecaeruleae: Regarding your other question, depends on what exactly you've done, of course.
<krytarik> Or *managed* to do, rather.
<rosaecaeruleae> are there x drivers for nvidia?
<krytarik> Sure, the default, open source "nouveau" one, and the ones holstein was referring to earlier.
<rosaecaeruleae> do they support 1024x648 resolutions?
<krytarik> rosaecaeruleae: Depends on how well they support your specific graphics device - what is it really?
<rosaecaeruleae> nvidia geforce m105
<krytarik> Are you sure the proprietary driver still supports it, then?
<rosaecaeruleae> krytarik, propietary drivers supported the card till a day ago
<rosaecaeruleae> then it all started going... odd
<krytarik> rosaecaeruleae: I'm saying, you usually have well enough support by the default driver - the proprietary one can be problematic, as you notice.
<rosaecaeruleae> krytarik, first time in 3 years
<krytarik> Well, personally, I can't use the proprietary one in anything later than 12.04, for example.
<rosaecaeruleae> ok, forget propietary. X should support several resolutions, right?
<krytarik> Of course.
<rosaecaeruleae> well? how do I do that? how do I configure my 1125x725 (or so) resolution?
<rosaecaeruleae> the most perfect example of english grammar so far
<drc> I'd start here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<drc> or here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<rosaecaeruleae> so its all gonna be via terminal
<drc> OK, I'm out.
<rosaecaeruleae> with the x server i cannot change the resolution it always sticks to 600x480
<rosaecaeruleae> where do I find the xorg.conf.file?
<knome> rosaecaeruleae, /etc/X11/, but it doesn't exist by default
<rosaecaeruleae> ~/.xprofile << is that in system or in my home dir?
<knome> rosaecaeruleae, ~ means /home/yourusername
<rosaecaeruleae> ok
<rosaecaeruleae> x is started automatically, right?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Should be. I think the last time I needed it down for something, I had a hell of a time keeping it down.
<rosaecaeruleae> ok...
#xubuntu 2014-12-07
<john> oh no
<nomic> whats up
<john> nothing
<john> I like this community
<AgAu> any one else have a buggy panel menu http://i.imgur.com/KiSGPYU.png ?
<AgAu> I've installed xubuntu 14.04 and 14.10 and it's done the same thing every time even on a vbox
<brainwash> AgAu: how do you trigger this bug?
<AgAu> simply just adding or removing items from a panel
<AgAu> literally if i remove a single item from the default panel
<AgAu> it will rename the others clock
<brainwash> that's strange. I haven't seen any bug report addressing such an issue yet
<brainwash> I suggest filing a bug report on launchpad
<brainwash> it helps if a bug is reproducible, sadly I cannot test it right now
<AgAu> yeh i know thats why i haven't posted it
<AgAu> i may have a play around later on a virtual box or live session and see if i can reproduce it
<brainwash> I assume that restarting the panel helps to fix it
<brainwash> xfce4-panel -r
<AgAu> ill give it atest
<AgAu> but even when i create a new panel
<AgAu> and add itmes
<AgAu> items*
<AgAu> most of the items added assume the name clock
<AgAu> or directory menu
<AgAu> that restart did nothing
<brainwash> really odd
<AgAu> whats strange is
<AgAu> i installed xubuntu about 4-5 times in totaly
<AgAu> total*
<AgAu> and it's done it each time
<brainwash> that is strange indeed
<brainwash> why would you reinstall it 4-5 times? :>
<AgAu> well i just recently ditched windows
<AgAu> and i had a lot of problems with 14.04 so i ended up using utopic
<brainwash> like I said, it helps a lot if you file a bug report on launchpad
<AgAu> i also installed it about 5 times in a vbox before i switched to test all my hardware/software
<AgAu> will do... if i can reproduce it on a fresh install in vbox or something
<brainwash> thanks :)
<krytarik> AgAu: Guest session would do too, btw.
<AgAu> alright ill give that a try first
<brainwash> oh, just found it https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10903
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10903 in Panel "XFCE Panel Items list names are incorrect, duplicated" [Normal,New]
<brainwash> I suggest that you add your findings to this report ^
<AgAu> ah okay thanks
<AgAu> it's only a minor annoyance but i thought it would help to report the issue
<brainwash> sure, even minor bugs should be fixed
<AgAu> hmm page isn't loading
<AgAu> that was strange... wouldn't let me connect to bugzilla.xfce.org with my vpn connected to sweden
<AgAu> what's a good screen capture program ...i want to make a video about this bug
<Wayward_Vagabond> Update manager seems to be locked up trying to install ~2gb worth of updates.
<Wayward_Vagabond> How do I stop it in a way that won't break my system/packages?
<AgAu> well posted a video of that bug..pretty strange indeed
<krytarik> AgAu: Thanks.
<AgAu> seems pretty rare too
<krytarik> Apparently.
<AgAu> i mean only one other person reported it
<jacetor> anyone have any idea how long I should wait for an ext4 partition to be established when installing xubuntu on a new drive?
<holstein> jacetor: not sure what you mean by 'established', but it depends on the size, and other factors.. the drive could be DOA
<jacetor> I just had it installed today and it tested out fine. It is a 75GB partition that presumably is being formatted but no indication what, if anything is happening.
<jacetor> the drive is not indicating activity ...
<holstein> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jacetor> sorry ubottu, I haven't used IRC in over a decade. what is !pastebin?
<holstein> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> !bot | jacetor
<ubottu> jacetor: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<holstein> jacetor: what did you partition? and how? with what software? when? why? etc
<holstein> what i see now is, you have set something to format to ext4? correct? and its taking longer than you expect?
<jacetor> I just pasted from the pastebin but have no idea where that goes lol. Anyway, yes, I did. It has been hung on a log-output -t ubiquity laptop-detect command for almost an hour
<jacetor> I set up the partitions as part of the install process ...
<holstein> jacetor: what partitions? on what drive? with what software?
<holstein> jacetor: it shouldnt take an hour to do a partition.. are you not doing auto partitioning?
<jacetor> no, I did it manually. root, /home, swap and an ntfs logical data partition
<holstein> jacetor: i need more detail about what you have done to help you
<holstein> jacetor: i suggest *not* doing manual partitioning.. and just clear up free space and let the system do it.
<holstein> the ntfs partition will need some setup to work with linux..
<jacetor> where does !pastebin post? I put it all in one of those ... I can do it again as a multi part here if that would help
<holstein> jacetor: it doesnt take an hour to do that, so something is wrong
<jacetor> I understand about ntfs might be a problem but I can work through that after the system is installed ...
<holstein> jacetor: you would visit http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste, and say "post"
<jacetor> okay, I will ...
<holstein> jacetor: its not that 'it might be a problem"
<holstein> jacetor: its that you *will* have a permission issue to deal with
<holstein> but, i dont think that is your issue..
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, x crashed while update manager was hung
<Wayward_Vagabond> now my window manager and firefox and screwed up
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: you can "Reset" the configs.. for both of those
<Wayward_Vagabond> Wait, network manager seems to be what triggered it
<Wayward_Vagabond> "nm-applet crashed with SIGABRT in raise()"
<jacetor> holstein: okay, done and pasted ...
<holstein> jacetor: ok.. if you feel there is someting a volunteer should look at, you can share the url you have
<jacetor> I'm afraid I don't have a url :-(
<holstein> jacetor: pastebins are simply a way for you to share lots of lines of information in the IRC
<holstein> jacetor: friend... you get one.. when you go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and paste your text, and his the "paste!" button, you *Then* get a new page.. you copy that URL, and share it here. and the volunteers in the channel can see what you shared
<jacetor> holstein: ah, okay. Thanks :-)
<Wayward_Vagabond> ...I can't get update manager to work right to try and fix what it busted.
<jacetor> Pasted problem installing Xubuntu on http://paste.ubuntu.com/9405976/
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: you can use a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" you can do that from tty..
<holstein> !tty | Wayward_Vagabond
<ubottu> Wayward_Vagabond: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: and, you can rename the .configs you say are broken from there, or from a live CD
<sleezio|bama> hello, in the past few days i've noticed i've ben getting qpaint errors, anyone else experiencing this? i'm wondering if it was a recent update that borked something
<Wayward_Vagabond> And something seems to be running in the background to keep me from starting synaptic
<holstein> sleezio|bama: errors where? what errors?
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: you can use the terminal, friend
<sleezio|bama> holstein, in terminal when i run a program, i nevr had the errors until a few days ago
<holstein> Wayward_Vagabond: please use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and any errors you get will help a volunteer assist you
<holstein> sleezio|bama: what "errors" ? are the just messages?
<holstein> !paste | sleezio|bama
<ubottu> sleezio|bama: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sleezio|bama> let me restart the program and cnp
<sleezio|bama> i couldn't grab them all, but here's a few lines of it: http://pastebin.com/FivfPZRU
<holstein> sleezio|bama: and what is broken?
<sleezio|bama> it isn't actually broken, but when i first start the program, the grafix are a bit goofy, but clear up after about a minute
<holstein> sleezio|bama: i know what i would do.. but, you can try as another user.. like the guest user, and see if its just the users config for the application.. you can see if there are updates and apply them..
<sleezio|bama> ok, i'll give that a shot, thanks
<jacetor> holstein: thanks for your time. I'll just start over and let it auto configure. See if that helps ...
<holstein> jacetor: good luck
<jacetor> Trying to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04. Downloads the tool and then disappears; any hints?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | jacetor, you're upgrading from one dead release to another dead release ...
<ubottu> jacetor, you're upgrading from one dead release to another dead release ...: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> jacetor, correction:  12.04 is not dead
<jacetor> cfhowlett: I'm just in the manager and hitting the 'upgrade' button. I thought it would upgrade me a release at a time.
<cfhowlett> jacetor, press buttons less.  read more.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jacetor> cfhowlett: Thanks, will follow the guide. (It's early here ;-) )
<cfhowlett> jacetor, best of luck to you
<rosaecaeruleae> hi
<rosaecaeruleae> graphics are back to normal, now with the x server only, no propietary drivers. I feel the resolution looks funny, like letters are out of focus
<rosaecaeruleae> is that my imagination?
<rosaecaeruleae> video looks also rare
<rosaecaeruleae> dvd movies I mean
<rosaecaeruleae> and mp4 movies
<xubuntu837> hallo
<xubuntu61w> hey everyone
<xubuntu61w> can someone tell me what to do when i get "error while copying this is a read only device"
<nomic> is to do with file permissions
<nomic> or device permissions
<nomic> http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/linux/run/ch06_03.htm  6.3. Device Files
<brainwash> nomic: he already left this channel
<nomic> i just saw
<xubuntu93w> Hi all
<xubuntu93w> I have a question:
<knome> hello
<xubuntu93w> how can I turn numlock on for login screen in xubuntu?
<xubuntu93w> I looked at the community help wiki on this topic http://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<xubuntu93w> but i cant find /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf
<knome> for this purpose, you can create that file (or 50-enable-numlock.conf in the same directory for more sanity)
<xubuntu93w> Thanks. Noob here... i should add the line [SeatDefaults] like the other files in that directory before turning numlockx on?
<knome> i believe so
<xubuntu93w> thanks so much!
<xubuntu93w> will test now
<knome> you're welcome
<xubuntu52w> numlock works now, thanks again knome :)
<knome> no problem, enjoy
#xubuntu 2015-11-30
<OvenWerk1> With regards to whiskermenu, where might I find more documentation? I am looking to see if (like the standard menu) I can use another menu rather than the system menu.
<OvenWerk1> That is, can I have more than one whiskermenu with different sets of items?
<OvenWerk1> Ahh, settings.cpp says there is a custom-menu-file=* that can go in the rc file.
<OvenWerk1> Next question, how do I set the config file for different whisker menu instances.
<xubuntu54w> wifi problem
<xubuntu54w> no detected
<SlidingHorn> !wifi | xubuntu54w
<ubottu> xubuntu54w: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SlidingHorn> oh, they left, sorry
<Hund> lol. Poor guy, didn't get any help after a whole minute of waiting.
<Hund> :P
<ronin> what is a good terminal emulator with a support for changing the char encoding
<ronin> the default one cannot handle that
<knome> ronin, no? not even from terminal -> set encoding?
<ronin> hmm maybe mine is old versionthen
<ronin> dont have it
<ronin> 0.4.8
<knome> yes...
<ronin> thanks for the info though
<knome> which xubuntu version are you running?
<ronin> 12.04
<knome> you are running an EOL, unsupported version then
<ronin> yes i should upgrade :(
<knome> it would be fair that you did that before asking for more app suggestions
<ronin> it's been working perfectly though
<ronin> knome, yup
<ronin> im sorry, i didnt realize it was EOL version
<Jens1112> hello
<knome> hello
<Jens1112> in the software center of xubuntu 14.04 ive ticked the checkbox trusty-proposed, it download new kernel (?), when reboot it is still 3,13 something, how can i advance to 4,0 etc.?
<pleia2> heh
<Unit193> I wouldn't enable proposed, you just want linux-generic-lts-wily or so.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> but netsplit saved us from answering the question!
<Unit193> Jens1112: I wouldn't recommend you use -proposed, instead I'd install linux-generic-lts-wily.
<Unit193> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Jens1112> sorry if i cant understand that much of a text, but ive followed the official guide iirc
<Jens1112> it says enable trusty-proposed and you get new kernel etc
<Unit193> That page says that nowhere...
<Jens1112> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed its right at the beginning
<Jens1112> but if you make it that hard to update kernel in lts i beter dont do
<Jens1112> dont want to install tons of software
#xubuntu 2015-12-01
<xubuntu75w> Partially resolved error accessing a Windows 7 file from LibreOffice Writer.
<xubuntu75w> Software: Xubunto 15.10, Samba 2:4.1.17+dfsg-4ubuntu2 SMB/CIFS file, print, ... LibreOffice 5.0.2.2 Windows 7: Home Premium SP1 32bit Hardware: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2.66 GHz, Ram 4.00 GB Error Message: General input/output error while accessing /run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server= wesdesktop,share=folder/subfolder/file.odt Receive Error Message: when accessing via the Linux filesystem  Successful file access: when accessing v
<Azelphur> Hey folks, anyone know how to skip the login page on xubuntu 15.10? there used to be an "Automatic Login" switch in user accounts dialog, but that's gone now. :<
<puff> I don't know what's causing it, but my emacs window (gnu emacs 23.4.1) when maximized, has the bottom edge of the window off the screen, so I can't see the message buffer line.
<puff> If I use f-11 to go to full-screen mode, then I can see it, but if I go out of full-screen mode, it's back to off the screen.
<megamind> hi
<Guest60485> hmmm
<pHuNk3r5> hey guys, my mouse isn't working but keyboard is, is there a shortcut I can use to kill the desktop and give me a shell?
<Guest51877> hello can anyone tell me how to get a dark theme working for xubuntu? I downloaded Mondo Dark (http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=168457) but when I select it, XFCE appears to switch to a fallback theme. I'm not sure what might be wrong.
<eXistenZNL> Any way to get Gnome-screensaver back on Xubuntu 15.10 w/ XFCE?
<cfhowlett> eXistenZNL, screensavers confiict with lightlockerDM.  choose one or the other.  and GNOME screensaver on xfce?  xscreensaver not gnome
<eXistenZNL> cfhowlett, yeah but can I still drop LightlockerDM and use lightdm to boot my pc and log in?
<eXistenZNL> Or must I swap out LightDM for e.g. GDM and then use xscreensaver?
<cfhowlett> eXistenZNL, if you insist on a screensaver, prepare to sacrifice lightlockerdm
<eXistenZNL> okidoki
<Nairwolf> Hi, do you know if the contest for the next wallpaper is still opened ?
<krytarik> Nairwolf: It's not opened yet.
<Nairwolf> oh, do you know when it will be open ?
<Nairwolf> I have something to propose
<Nairwolf> but I don't know if there is specific reglementations
<krytarik> Nairwolf: It'll certainly be announced rather publicly. :)
<Nairwolf> ok
<xubuntu48w> why is my HDD louder on ext4 than btrfs
<Cossan> Skype is not showing well in bottom panelbar.
<dbb__> hi all - I have installed a new XUbuntu 14.04 .. sadly, xfce4 4.11 is failing on a known bug in user switching
<dbb__> it seems that 4.12 is a better release, but this is not what I got ?
<dbb__> in the short term I would like to upgrade in a stable way to 4.12 .. in the long term I wonder if there is a roadmap to ship XUbuntu 14.10 with xfce 4.12 and if so, status
<dbb__> thanks for your work on XUbuntu
<dbb__> sorry 14.04 LTS
<dbb__> typo
<flocculant> dbb__: you could use the 4.12 ppa but as always "install packages from PPA's at your own risk"
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12
<flocculant> and from 15.04 forwards 4.12 is default, so you could install 15.10 and then upgrade to the next LTS in April
<dbb__> flocculant, thx for the reply, but you realize.. 14.04 is an attempt at Long Term Support.. you are on a slippery slope there
<dbb__> in the largest sense, everyone benefits from an LTS
<flocculant> slippery slope?
<flocculant> I know exactly what 14.04 is
<krytarik> dbb__: Ftm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin/1.4.0-1ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1
<krytarik> !backports | dbb__
<ubottu> dbb__: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dbb__> hm - well this gets tricky.. I am reporting an experience as a user, also voicing a tech-project policy opinion.. each is important..
<dbb__> I have trusty backports enabled, and I see in synaptic that the only package installed is, in fact, xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin
<dbb__> v1.3.2-1
<dbb__> I have a lot of empathy for the work to get these packages in line.. as an anecdote, earlier I was installing someone's project for work, from PPA, and two packages were conflicting, over a png somewhere
<dbb__> .. so the number of parts to these packages is immense, yet the repo is internally inconsistant on that day, over one png
<dbb__> so I do get it ..
<dbb__> I would like to fix the user switching is possible, and I would like to add a voice to say LTS is worthwhile and all the sub-distros should do it
<dbb__> s/is/if/
<flocculant> we know LTS is worthwhile - what we can't do is sometime after it's released, re-test the whole thing against something that's changed, which is why it's got what it has :)
<flocculant> we're desperately trying to get more people to test the current dev version - which will be the next LTS
<dbb__> noted
<Petrovich1124> Hi there
<Petrovich1124> Could anybody help me?
<Petrovich1124> I can't add additional resolution via xrandr
<flocculant> Petrovich1124: just ask it - if someone can they will - I can't though
<Petrovich1124> ok
<Petrovich1124> tbh windows properly detect resolutions by itself. But when i try to add 1600x900 by myself in xubuntu
<Petrovich1124> my TV reports that it is not supported
<Haslan> Hey guys, I'm sitting on an old version of Xubuntu, how do you recommend I get the newest version without using a USB-stick?
<genii> Haslan: What version are you currently on?
<Haslan> genii: 9.04 >.<
<genii> Yeah, that's pretty old
<Haslan> 2600 days old approx according to my update manager
<genii> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Haslan> nice, I'll look into that
<flocculant> can't you use a dvd?
<Haslan> nope :( the disc-drive doesn't work
<Haslan> genii: I don't really understand that wikipage, which one should I download? dabber, edgy, feisty.. etc?
<genii> Haslan: The other alternative, if you have a second machine there, is a PXE install
<Haslan> genii: I do have another machine yes. How would that work?
<genii> Haslan: On the server machine you use dnsmasq to make a dhcp and tftpd server. Then you download the netboot image for the dist you want to install, and use that for a base install.
<genii> Then of course, the client machine needs to be set in bios to try netboot before hard drive
<genii> Haslan: I'm not sure there is an all-in-one tutorial for installing over the network which has specific instructions for dnsmasq, the older documentation uses isc-dhcp-server and tftpd separate packages. dnsmasq can do both those functions however.
<Haslan> ok, I have another stupid question. Sorry genii, to install from a usb stick. Does the stick have to be formatted or can I just put the iso there and then it will ignore the other files?
<genii> Haslan: If you install from a USB stick, you would use dd to copy the iso image directly onto the USB stick. It wipes out anything thats on there already
<Haslan> Okay
<genii> Just copying the file over to the existing filesystem there doesn't work
<genii> Haslan: I have just finished work and will be around for about an hour to 90 minutes if you want to attempt any of the methods with a bit of assistance
<Haslan> Cool, thx. I'm gonna see if I'll maybe be able to use usb on my camera with a 32gb sdcard, and then just format it again later and reinstall the firmware
<Haslan> that should work, right genii ?
<genii> Haslan: So long as the computer in question can boot to the sdcard, it should work
<Haslan> genii: I mean that I'll put the sdcard in the camera and connect the camera through the usbport and then dd it to copy the iso image onto the camera/sdcard
<Haslan> genii: It should work the same way as a usb stick right?
<genii> Haslan: Not necessarily
<genii> Haslan: When you have the camera plugged into the computer and camera powered on, with the computer powered off, then boot the computer and go to BIOS, does it show there as a possible boot device?
<genii> If so then it should work. If you don't see it there in BIOS as something to boot to, won't work.
<Haslan> genii: I'll check
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
<genii> Haslan: Any progress ?
<Haslan> genii: I found a dvd drive so I'm gonna see if I can rip it
<genii> Ah, good
<Haslan> genii: Nope I couldn't. But I'll just buy a blank dvd another day and fix it then. I have to go to bed now. So tired. Thanks for the help anyway!
#xubuntu 2015-12-02
<Slumlord_> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Slumlord_> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<Slumlord_> ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd '
<Slumlord_> xc...
<Slumlord_> my apologies the clowns got loose
<xubuntu474> hi
<ralpheeee> does 14.04 have a xubuntu core install?
<ralpheeee> i could not see it on the mini.iso
<ralpheeee> and when i tried to sudo apt-get install xubuntu-core^ it could not be found
<Pici> ralpheeee: I don't see that in the 14.04 repos.
<Pici> theres xubuntu-desktop
<ralpheeee> Pici: icant remember i think its only 14.10 and above
<Pici> ralpheeee: it may be.  For supported releases, I see it in 15.04 and higher.
<ralpheeee> Pici: while i have you here...if you dont mind...after mini.iso install...i installed network manager + nm-applet...but when right clicking it was greyed out???
<Pici> ralpheeee: uhh..  not sure about that, sorry.
<ralpheeee> Pici: no worries...thxs for helping
<Pici> np :)
<xubuntu656> bonjour on peut m'aier en francais ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | xubuntu656
<ubottu> xubuntu656: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, y'all... I have a problem, and I think, I would explain it like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712589
<Luyin> JohnnyComeL8ly you're using xubuntu 10.04?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> No, I'm using Xubuntu 15.10
<Luyin> so it's not the same problem :P
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I said similar....
<Luyin> damn, wrong shortcut
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Like this...
<Luyin> could you please paste your output of ifconfig -a to a pastebin?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Luyin, I'll do that... sorry, I'll put my headsets.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13626428/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Luyin, it is there.
<Luyin> JohnnyComeL8ly can you ping any website?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It is only after the screen blanks out.
<Luyin> JohnnyComeL8ly if that's supposed to be an answer, it isn't
<JohnnyComeL8ly> AH... I gave that answer because I can't test the issue at the moment.
<Luyin> okaz
<Luyin> *okay
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Awh... wait. I have a problem ping'n google
<Luyin> hmm, I have no idea what could cause that. some rogue kernel module perhaps, but really no idea.
<Luyin> or something with power saving settings
<SlidingHorn> JohnnyComeL8ly, service network-manager restart               googled it, and it's seemingly a common problem - doing something like adding a script to restart network-manager every time you wake it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712589
<JohnnyComeL8ly> SlidingHorn, I had to reconnect to the WiFi after that... so it worked.
<SlidingHorn> JohnnyComeL8ly, You may want to report in here & add your information by clicking the "also affects distribution/package" link - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1252121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1252121 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "missing PrepareForSleep signal after resuming, causing networking to stay disabled" [High,Confirmed]
<JohnnyComeL8ly> SlidingHorn, I've never done this... I logged in, and chose "Also affects distribution/package" But, I don't see anything which would mark it as Xubuntu 15.10
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Luyin... somebody.
<SlidingHorn> I'm logged in, clicked it, and it took me to a page with a dropdown list, pick Xubuntu & continue
<JohnnyComeL8ly> There's no Xubuntu on my end.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> SlidingHorn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1252121/+distrotask
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1252121 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "missing PrepareForSleep signal after resuming, causing networking to stay disabled" [High,Confirmed]
<praneeth_> HI all
<praneeth_> I have xubunut VM hosted on a cloud hypervisor provider
<praneeth_> xubuntu 14.0.1*
<praneeth_> I would like to install vmware-tools in the xubuntu
<SlidingHorn> do you mean 14.10?
<praneeth_> 14.04*
<JohnnyComeL8ly> sudo apt-get install vmware-tools
<praneeth_> @Johnny: unable to locate package vmware-tools
<praneeth_> I normally burned this guest os on a private cloud-provider
<praneeth_> and that private company published the guest in Google Cloud
<JohnnyComeL8ly> praneeth_, try looking by  sudo apt-cache search vmware
<Luyin> praneeth_ http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vmware&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<praneeth_> @Johny: I did get a number of packges thanks
<praneeth_> @Luyin: the link worked too.
<praneeth_> thanks
<Luyin> kk
<praneeth_> does ubunut packages play a significant role in xubunut desktop 14.04.1
<praneeth_> does ubuntu packages play a significant role in xubuntu desktop 14.04.1 ?
<Luyin> praneeth_ what do you mean?
<praneeth_> the link which you pasted is under ubuntu packages
<praneeth_> are xubuntu and ubuntu same ?
<praneeth_> Also I found this github patch repo: https://github.com/rasa/vmware-tools-patches#tested-vmware-tools-versions
<Luyin> praneeth_ the package base is the same, yes.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> SlidingHorn, did you check the link?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> The one I gave @  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1252121/+distrotask
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1252121 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "missing PrepareForSleep signal after resuming, causing networking to stay disabled" [High,Confirmed]
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Guys, am I not properly giving info for people to work with?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I gave a link  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1252121/+distrotask
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1252121 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "missing PrepareForSleep signal after resuming, causing networking to stay disabled" [High,Confirmed]
<JohnnyComeL8ly> And I should mention that I was told to choose the Xubuntu distribution.
<Luyin> JohnnyComeL8ly perhaps "zUbuntu" means "[XKL]ubuntu"?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You clever thing... thanks! ;-)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Luyin SlidingHorn, "zUbuntu doesn't use Launchpad as its bug tracker. Without a bug URL to watch, the zUbuntu status will not update automatically."
<flocculant> JohnnyComeL8ly: what are you trying to do?
<flocculant> there's no such thing as zUbuntu
<JohnnyComeL8ly> flocculant, are there logs?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I don't want to hash it all out again, if there are.
<drc1> JohnnyComeL8ly: Came in late. You mean channel logs?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes.
<drc1> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> drc1, I was just asking flocculant but now he can see them. ;-)
<drc1> Yeah, flocculant takes a lot of breaks :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I do too...
<flocculant> JohnnyComeL8ly: what I'm trying to get at is there's no reason for you to do anything with that bug for Xubuntu
<flocculant> at that level Xubuntu IS Ubuntu
<flocculant> so all you can do there is Me Too it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1252121/+affectsmetoo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1252121 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu Trusty) "missing PrepareForSleep signal after resuming, causing networking to stay disabled" [High,Confirmed]
<flocculant> and try some of the workrounds
<Cossan> why is there a irc channel to ask when the webb exists?
<Luyin> Cossan ask the web a question and see what and how far you may get...
<Cossan> i dont ask the webb anymore
<Cossan> the webb is doing the thinking for me
<Cossan> Luyin,
<Luyin> Cossan that's lovely for you, but stop spamming the channel with nonsense questions then. thank you.
<xubuntu58w> o/ i cant log into my xfce from mini.iso install...i get fail session error.....
<xubuntu58w> have re-installed xfce4 but still end up with the login error:(...any suggestions?
<xubuntu58w> "Unable to load a failsafe session Unable to determine failsafe session name. Possible causes xconfd isn't running (D-Bus setup problem); environment variable $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is set incorrectly (must include "/etc") or xfce4-session is installed incorrectly."
#xubuntu 2015-12-03
<jojo8000> Salut
<jojo8000> Hello all
<jojo8000> Do you hear me ?
<Unit193> Usually people don't pipe up until a question is asked, so just go ahead and ask.
<jojo8000> Thx
<xubuntu87d> hi
<xubuntu87d> is somebody here?
<bekks> According to "/names", yes.
<xubuntu87d> maybe they are bots
<xubuntu87d> but, thanks!
<bekks> xubuntu87d: So so you have a specific xubuntu support question?
<xubuntu87d> yes. In power manager when lid is closed i don't have the option to do nothing. Some workaround?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> flocculant, I just got back to the PC... (I had an uncle over, is why) I get what you are saying now - makes a bunch of sense. :-)
<jdwwatts> msg/ NickServ Identify dom
<dixie7z> nice job jdwwatts
<Nairwolf> that's too bad for him...
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> installing xub15.04 on an ssd, will the installer properly align the partition by itself or should I pre-setup them with gparted?
<knome> DexterF, if you want a specific partition setup, you can do that before, or using the partition editor in the installer
<DexterF> knome: yes, but is it clever enough to align partitions to MB borders instead of 512b
<knome> DexterF, i'm not completely sure; if you are concerned, just partition with gparted
<dsfreak93> Hey ... I've got a Problem to install a program, which always gives me an error
<dsfreak93> dpkg: error processing package qtspim (--install):
<dsfreak93>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<DexterF> knome: first sector is 2048, at 512b emu thats 1MB. so I'm good I guess
<DexterF> welllll
<DexterF> I just installed 15.04 on a lenovo t500, has a radeon hd3650 chip which runs on the free driver
<DexterF> I now told it to switch to an external monitor, but the output there is garbled and I can't see the mouse or give it keboard commands
<xubuntu193> Howdy folks! Just a quick question about copying a home folder to a new installation (from kubuntu, to xubuntu), will it recognize the programs and files saved there?
#xubuntu 2015-12-04
<lycan_s> Hi, I'm new to using this distro, and has fascinated me, congratulations to the developers
<Unit193> Thanks, glad you like it.
<Legendre_> anyone know why the "Other" category might disapear & reapper in my menu?
<Techno568> Is xubuntu good for old low end systems?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> How old is "old"?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Techno568: (See above....)
<Techno568> win xp old JohnnyComeL8ly
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It should work.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I don't know what the system specs are, but it should work well.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Techno568, that old of a machine is probably not good for gaming though, as you are probably aware of.
<Techno568> Yes, i am just using it as a email client and basic word processor and basic web browser. Will it work for that?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm pretty sure, but if you give the OEM/Model, I could be more sure.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Techno568: (See above....)
<Techno568> It is a off-brand computer and it has an Intel pentium.
<Techno568> JohnnyCOmeL8ly See above
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ;-)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Just give it a go.
<Techno568> !cookie JohnnyComeL8ly
<Techno568> !cookie | JohnnyComeL8ly
<ubottu> JohnnyComeL8ly: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Techno568> I agree with ubottu.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> lol
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xD
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Techno568: If it is a tad slow, or you want faster, you might have a look into Lubuntu....
<Techno568> I will let you later. Thanks for your help!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> G'bye!
<Techno568> I dont really like lde or whatever lbuntu uses.
<Techno568> btw does anyone know a list of ubottu commands?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Techno568, this might help: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Techno568> Thanks again!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> !root | Techno568
<ubottu> Techno568: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Techno568> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<boxer> Hello everyone,
<boxer> I'm trying to give up windows for good this time, but yet again I got a problem :(
<cfhowlett> !details | boxer
<ubottu> boxer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<boxer> when trying to transfer files to my phone via usb, it starts out fine but then rapidly slows to a craw.
<boxer> it works fine in windows, same cord and port
<BalTun> can widi or miracast works on ubuntu? does anybody know any software? or any other methods of showing desktop on TV from ubuntu pc ?
<BalTun> how to make desktop background image on xfce to change periodically, showing pictures from somewhere in the internet with different nature views ?
<BalTun> would you know how it's good to see you all here ! )
<SlidingHorn> BalTun, There is an official flavor of Ubuntu for setting up a MythTV DVR system.  Maybe you might be interested...
<SlidingHorn> !mythbuntu BalTun
<SlidingHorn> !mythbuntu | BalTun
<ubottu> BalTun: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<BalTun> thank you!
<SlidingHorn> Also, about the wallpaper thing:  Maybe wally would suit your needs?  Give it a google
 * SlidingHorn is out for a bit...needs to move his tower upstairs
<kojin> hi all
<kojin> I've a problem, I've an ATI Radeon HD 3200 but the max resolution is only 1024x768
<kojin> can you help me please?
<SlidingHorn> !resolution | kojin Have you seen this?
<ubottu> kojin Have you seen this?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
#xubuntu 2015-12-05
<kojin> no.. thanks now watch
<john> hello
<McGayver> hello, just waiting for Xubuntu 16.04 LTS to finish
<McGayver> was having issues when it came to partitioning. it stuck, and then I exited and performed fsck.ext4 -fp on those partions. then it worked successfully.
<xubuntu244> join
<trixtator> good morning
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I have encountered a problem I have had before and can not find the fix again. my default browser is firefox, when I click a link (new youtube video) it should open firefox and load the video page. What it does is just load the default mozilla screen
<nyan> hey guys. can I ask for some support here?
<well_laid_lawn> nyan:  that's what the channel is for
<nyan> well, alright
<well_laid_lawn> be patient tho
<well_laid_lawn> sometimes the channel is a bit slow
<well_laid_lawn> what's up ?
<nyan> here's the thing, i'm trying to install xubuntu 15.10 on my laptop to dualboot with win10
<nyan> obviously, i've disabled fasboot, hibernation, secure boot
<nyan> When trying to install I'm getting message "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI1 (0,0,0) patition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed"
<xubuntu785> hi
<xubuntu785> Try to format partiton as ext4
<nyan> http://i.4cdn.org/g/1449242123253.png not sure if I can post pictures here, but here's my partitions on drive
<nyan> yea, my root and home are ext4
<xubuntu785> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2021534.html
<xubuntu785> You should try this solution
<nyan> so, my problem is sda1-efi being more than 256mb?
<nyan> can I resize it without screwing my win10 boot?
<xubuntu785> No, I do not reommend to resize it
<nyan> so what should I do then?
<nyan> honestly, this is not my first linux installation, but problems like this one, havent encountered before
<flocculant> nyan: not ever needed to bother with efi myself, but I was under the impression it needed to be vfat and the first partition, also gpt partition table
<flocculant> looks like sda1 is a windows recovery partition
<flocculant> don't take that as gospel, but might help you narrow it down
<nyan> can I ehm
<nyan> switch partitions somehow?
<nyan> so my sda5 which is fat32 efi
<nyan> will be sda1
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI implies it's not good to have 2 esp partitions - you've got sda1 and 5
<flocculant> did you manually create sda5 and the ext4 ones?
<flocculant> if you look at that wiki it says "no need to set this mount point when using the manual partitioning, the Ubuntu installer will detect it automatically"
<flocculant> which is what I assume it's trying to do when you get the error about sda1 - which is ntfs not fat
<nyan> ext4 ones i've created manually yes
<nyan> sda5 was there
<nyan> it was created by win10 installer I guess
<nyan> as well as sda1 recovery
<flocculant> right - really don't know enough to do more than flail about on google at the same time as you here, don't want to screw your installations :)
<flocculant> if there's no-one else awake who can help - maybe try #ubuntu, more eyes and this isn't a xubuntu specific issue
<nyan> welp, thanks anyway
<lwizardl> i'm using xubuntu 15.10 and thunderbird seems to have stopped wanting to open pages in firefox, it just opens the default mozilla page. any idea on fix?
<xubuntu375> join
<MatheusNovoEmLin> Oi?
<MatheusNovoEmLin> Aluem on?
<cfhowlett> !br | MatheusNovoEmLin
<ubottu> MatheusNovoEmLin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<finetundra_____> Hey folks, anyone here know how I can use a NETGEAR MA101 wireless adapter?
<frasson_> Hi.  I had xubuntu 14 lts.  I decided to upgrade to 15.04.  The installation had lots of unconfigured package.  At the end, there was an option to fix unconfigured packages, what was done.  Boot.  Then, system doesn't boot anymore, kernel panic.
<frasson_> among kernel panic messages: Target filesystem doen't have requested /sbin/init.
<frasson_> Booting with xubuntu 15.04 flash disk, it mounts my hd, but I see that really there is no /sbin/init file.
<frasson_> Any thoughts?
<dreamon> frasson_, already tried to boot in recovery mode?
<frasson_> yes.  just more messages.  But the issue is (I think) the absense of /sbin/init file
<lwizardl> i'm using xubuntu 15.10 and thunderbird seems to have stopped wanting to open pages in firefox, it just opens the default mozilla page. any idea on fix?
<xubuntu96i> hi
<xubuntu96i> hello
<xubuntu96i> hello nikolam
<xubuntu96i> \join
#xubuntu 2015-12-06
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<kappri> hi
<kappri> can any one tell me how to enable hibernate in xubuntu 15.04
<kappri> i tried this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/614662/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-15-04
<kappri> but i am getting this error:
<kappri> Failed to run action  "Hibernate"
<kappri> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<kappri> ???
<Casper-> heyy, do u know how to make a shortcut for a program, in the menu, or desktop?
<Casper-> it works if i type:  sudo ./foo
<Casper-> but doesnt work, if double click on the file, or create a launcher.
<slidinghorn> Casper-, which particular program are you trying to add?  Also, which version of xubuntu are you using?
<Casper-> 14.04  , i'm just confused by when ur supposed to make a Bash script
<Casper-> for example in the Terminal:  traceroute example.com
<Casper-> how do u make a launcher for that ^^^ on the desktop or Menu?
<Casper-> also, for my VPN, i want to make a launcher for it
<slidinghorn> Casper, This should be helpful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/475081/how-to-create-a-launcher-to-execute-a-terminal-command  -----   Also, for info on editing the menu, see: https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<Casper-> slidinghorn: thx! reading it now
<nkparadox> I have a problem on xubuntu 14.04 lts. When im trying to shutdown it shutdown system but it doesnt power off the machine. So i get to a state where there is still power (funs are running) but the screen is completely  off. Any helps?
<slidinghorn> nkparadox, are you shutting down from command line or by logging off using the GUI?
<nkparadox> slickymaster, GUI
<slidinghorn> nkparadox, have you come across this yet in your search? http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<slidinghorn> nkparadox, although, instead of steps 1 & 2, I'd simply advise sudo vi   or   sudo nano  (whichever you're more comfortable with)
<nkparadox> slidinghorn, yeah but i got ecrypted disk would i have any problem with acpi=force?
<Casper-> slidinghorn: cool, is that better than making a Bash script:
<Casper-> #!/bin/bash
<Casper-> xterm -hold -e  traceroute example.com
<Casper-> ^^^ that works, but is that the "sloppy" or "elegant" way to do it??
<nkparadox> slidinghorn, done that restarting to see if it works
<slidinghorn> Casper-, honestly, I'd say it's a matter of your own preference.
<Casper-> slidinghorn: which do u do?
<slidinghorn> Casper-, I typically don't keep anything on my desktop.  I've set up a panel with launchers
<nkparadox> i installed ati propriety drives through additional drivers . Do i have to use aticonfig -initial before restart?
<crittenn> Hi All,  I've just done a clean install of Xubuntu 15.10, but having a problem gettibg to the desktop.    When it boots I get the login screen, enter user and pass, then I just get the blue background and the mouse cursor.  No menu bar, and right clicking the desktop does nothing.
<crittenn> I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159679 which is for old version, and tells you to delete the sessions from ~/cache  tried doing that, but nothing in there to delete.
<crittenn> Any ideas?
<knome> note that it is ~/.cache with a dot
<crittenn> Yeah, typo sorry I did check in there
<crittenn> ust logrotate, motd.legal-displayed, upstart
<crittenn> *Just
<crittenn> Also - I don't know if it's related - I tried to install SSH server (via console1), and got message "E: dpkg was interrupted"   I'll try fixing that first.
<crittenn> OK that's fixed.  i also did an apt-get update & upgrade and rebooted.  Same problem - blank desktop afetr
<crittenn> *after login.
<xubuntu21i> opened this channel while installing xubuntu and now it crashed with Bootloader install failed
<xubuntu21i> might not be related, but oh well :)
<crittenn> xubuntu2li for that I would zero outthe first few megs of your drive then try again.
<beluga_> can anyone reproduce this bug that was discovered using Xubuntu? https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96272
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 96272 in graphics stack "ODG icon isn't displayed" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<marton> hello, I tried upgrading the linux kernel from 4.2 to 4.3, but I get a kernel panic saying "no working init found"
<marton> i've tried googling around a bit but haven't found much useful
<marton> i can still boot fine with the 4.2 using the 'advanced options' in grub
<Nairwolf> sorry marton, I can't help you...
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> xub 15.04, fresh install, left the laptop alone for a moment, screen went dark, had to alt-ctrl-f1 to a tty and reboot from there. radeon hs 3650, free radeon driver
<DexterF> could light-locker have to do with that?
<Nairwolf> that's hard to say like that...
<DexterF> well, can i uninstall it and replace with something else?
<Nairwolf> uninstall what ? light-locker ?
<Nairwolf> sorry, I shouldn't start to answer because I'm not sure I can help you
<Nairwolf> I don't know what's happen if you uninstall it
<Nairwolf> But, I doubt it the cause of you problem
<sjoshi> Hello, any command like utility to listen online free radio, I am using xubuntu15.10
<sjoshi> like = line
<BalTun> what buffer manager is better to use to have more than one buffer item ?
<bazhang> BalTun, dont crosspost please
<Unit193> Ah, otherwise was going to say xfce4-clipman(-plugin)
<dna> Hi! Has anything changed in the update policy in 15.10? I think I see much less updates now then there were with previous releases (even with proposed enabled)...
<dna> Maybe they are trying to keep releasing updates more on a scheduled date now like windows does?
<pleia2> updates just tend to be less frequent in the end of Nov-December (holidays in the US, fewer people working)
<pleia2> no policy change
<crittenn> Hi All,  I've just done a clean install of Xubuntu 15.10, but having a problem gettibg to the desktop.    When it boots I get the login screen, enter user and pass, then I just get the blue background and the mouse cursor.  No menu bar, and right clicking the desktop does nothing.
<finetundra2234> Anyone have any ideas?Hey folks, I'm getting an error when trying to play a  track through gmusicbrowser, "Playing error: Configured  audiosink sink0 is not working. at
<finetundra2234> /usr/bin/..share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137
<crittenn> Tried installing NVidea drivers via CLI, no difference (except it's messed up the Screen resolution on console screen from 1920x1080 down to VGA.
<dna> pleia2, ah, ok :)
 * m3n3chm0 nasZZ
<knome> m3n3chm0, please don't.
<knome> m3n3chm0, you've been told before
<helloitsme> hello everyone
<helloitsme> i don't have the "dual boot" option when i want to install xubuntu
<helloitsme> since i installed windows 10
<helloitsme> what's the problem?
<bekks> because you need to install ubuntu in parallel, as well.
<helloitsme> i don't have the option
<helloitsme> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2014_1/dual-boot-windows-7-xubuntu-installation-type.jpg
<helloitsme> i don't have the first option since i'm on win10
<helloitsme> and why something else i have partition problems win10 refusing to create new primary partitions
<helloitsme> *with
#xubuntu 2016-12-05
<DarkAceZ> what's the proper way to do it?
<DarkAceZ> dist-upgrade, to be specific
<bazhang> dist-upgrade is something else entirely
<bazhang> that does not change versions, but simple brings in all held back packages of whatever version you are currently on
<bazhang> you want something along the lines of 'do-release-upgrade'
<Unit193> (Though, not actually 'held' packages mind you.)
<xubuntu65i> hey
<xubuntu65i> anyone here to answer my question regarding ubuntu releases
<openote> hello
<glitchd> hey
<ObrienDave> hey, did you get that Ubuntu Install figured out?
<glitchd> ObrienDave, me?
<ObrienDave> no, the other 800lb gorilla in the room ;P
<glitchd> *hides bannanas*
<ObrienDave> lol
<glitchd> i honestly dont remember what your talking about..
<glitchd> i have a crap memory from a car accident i was in, so yea, remind me?
<ObrienDave> yes, the InstallingUbuntu dude last night, trying to do 12.04 because of the ancient graphics chip?
<ObrienDave> sorry, didn't know
<glitchd> oh its all good man, no worries. and im not sure if he ever got it figure out. i took off not long after you did, irc
<ObrienDave> k. i thought you were helping also
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, is it normal that every uninstall in "Software" fails?
<flocculant> Gamoder_: you sure it's failing - or just looks like it's failed in thaat software app?
<Gamoder_> don't know actually
<Gamoder_> but I think it doesn't do anything because I can "Remove" it again
<flocculant> Gamoder_: well in a terminall sudo apt remove it - see if it says it's not installed
<Gamoder_> apt-get remove also works strange, that's why I opened "Software" in the first place. Even though libreoffice clearly is installed, it claims it isn't
<flocculant> not sure without seeing the actual output from terminal
<Gamoder_> whatever, have found out the reason. seams you have to uninstall libreoffice-base-core
<xubuntu52i> hi
<flocculant> Gamoder_: aah right - yea, unless the bug got fixed, Software leaves dependencies behind ...
<lordxyborx> Hello, xubuntu 16.10 fsck excited with status code 8, 2 times reinstalled this version and got tired, there is a possibility to recover? with windows 7x64
<lordxyborx> He wrote on his forum, but did not wait and closed the subject, reinstalled http://forum.oszone.net/thread-321431.html(rus language)
<xubuntu58w> I have an old wireless PCI card Lynksys wmp11 V4 xubuntu 64 bit, no support for this card since the driver only for 32 bit systems
<MrSNES> Can someone recommend a simple e-mail server for a self hosted single user server? I'd like for php to be able to send mail and to filter all incoming mail into a single mailbox.
<CC> Hi, all... anyone familiar with LTSP???
<HLPPLS> anyone here??
<knome> yes, there are people here even if they didn't answer you in 2 minutes...
<HLPPLS> lol
<knome> and why not ask your real question instead of something about somebody knowing something about something?
<AaronRaimist[m]> HLPPLS: Just ask the question, don't make people say that they are here. It is a waste of time.
<HLPPLS> wow aren't ya'll friendly.
<knome> HLPPLS, wasn't meant to be unfriendly
<HLPPLS> I need to configure LTSP clients to use the default Xubuntu login system... but I just keep getting the LTSP login screen as follows:
<HLPPLS> https://www.thefanclub.co.za/sites/default/files/images/ThinClient.png
<HLPPLS> sorry I'm hungry.. tends to make me irritable.. lol
<genii> HLPPLS: It's not a trivial switchover. See https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/lightdm/2013-July/000413.html
<HLPPLS> I was able to get it to work once or twice during testing, but it was loading ubuntu desktop- not Xu
<HLPPLS> nvm.. i need a sandwich. lol
<xubuntu62d> hello community
<knome> hello
<xubuntu62d> These time my ubuntu is planting and I donyt know why ?
<xubuntu62d> Do you know something about it ?
<knome> ubuntu or xubuntu?
<xangua> Planting?
<xubuntu62d> xubuntu
<knome> and which version?
<felho> hi alll
<genii> Planting?
<felho> could someone direct me to a support room for xubuntu? or is this a good place to ask?
<knome> felho, this is the xubuntu support channel
<knome> ask your question
<xangua> Planting?
<xubuntu62d_> I don't know the version.
<genii> xubuntu62d: Please clarify "planting"
<xubuntu62d_> My google chrome sometimes crash. It doesn't work for few minutes
<xubuntu62d_> after It comes back
<felho> okay thanks. so I just installed 16.04 on my gf's fujitsu a544 laptop (intel i3, 4 gb ram). the install is fresh, almost no extra packages installed, just the basics like htop, irssi. everything's fine, apart from the cpu is constantly on 20%
<xangua> xubuntu62d_: comes back from what? Suspend?
<felho> i have no idea what may cause this. built in 'task manager' shows 20% cpu usage but when sorted by CPU, the highes using program is at 0,1%
<felho> htop shows the same.
<felho> does anyone have an idea on where to look for what's causing the cpu to run at 20% constantly? i'm at a loss.
<xubuntu62d_> yes <xangua>
<xangua> xubuntu62d_: did you forced hibernate?
<xubuntu62d_> no I let and wait most of the time
<xubuntu62d_> but sometimes I shutdown with the button
<xubuntu62d_> I thought that it's because of 2gb ram
<felho> update: top (but not htop) shows 'kworker' is using 80% of the CPU time
<felho> I suppose it's not normal behaviour
<xangua> Why do you have kworker on Xubuntu? What does it do?
<felho> hogging the cpu, apparently
<felho> ok... looks like I have found something: http://askubuntu.com/posts/233947/revisions brb rebooting
<felho> I'm back after a reboot
<felho> looks like the solution I posted worked, just letting you know
<felho> I have another question now that I think about it.. this laptop has an ssd and a hard drive (in place of the odd) installed. the hdd is not mounted by default. is there any laptop specific tool that makes sure the hdd doesnt spin when it's not in use?
<felho> nevermind.. looks like tlp works
<xubuntu76d> Hi, is it possible to set a user account to wipe/restore to a template on each login??
<knome> you mean like the guest account?
<xubuntu76d> Yes, except I cannot use the default guest account in this scenario.
<knome> because?
<xubuntu76d> LTSP
<genii> knome: The default LTSP DM doesn't have it
<xubuntu76d> nope.
<xubuntu76d> I got the LTSP client to login with the Xubuntu default one time, but then screwed up the installation, now I have no idea how I got that to work.. lol
<xubuntu76d> forgot to take a stinking VM snapshot first..
<xubuntu76d> So, currently-- Client boots up, and auto logs in with a specific account, but I need it to wipe/reset at each logout..
<xubuntu76d> our students seem to think it's hilarious to change the languages to chinese, etc..
<xubuntu76d> I was using this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession
<xubuntu76d> however, I'm not sure how to apply this idea to a regular user...
<xubuntu76d> gr1l0ck are you at keyboard???
<xubuntu76d> @gr1dl0ck ?
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu76d: yes
<xubuntu76d> Heya!! you were trying to help me with changing my LTSP clients to use LightDM login the other day...
<gr1dl0ck> how did you go?
<xubuntu76d> ended up reverting to just after update snapshot about 30 times lol
<xubuntu76d> I just cannot get it to work, so I've been trying to get a user account to wipe/restore to a template/skel at each logout.. Not as guest- LTSP doesn't allow for it
<gr1dl0ck> you may need to write your own script
<xubuntu76d> I got it to work once by editing the lts.conf options-- but then screwed it up.. Now I just can't seem to get it going again.
<xubuntu76d> I've been through my browsing history 100 times looking for the tut I followed, but the page is now down 404 :(
<gr1dl0ck> does your client side have a launcher?
<xubuntu76d> you mean gui vs term?
<bazhang> xubuntu76d, something like a dock/unity and so on
<xubuntu76d> just the xubuntu default
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu76d: yeah you're going deep into LTSP area, probably best to join their mailing list for ltsp support as they may have a better alternative than writing your own script
<gr1dl0ck> https://sourceforge.net/p/ltsp/mailman/?source=navbar
<xubuntu76d> ok, i'll look into that tomorrow.. it's snowing like mad here, gotta head home before i get stuck on campus!!
<xubuntu76d> thanks for the resource
<xubuntu76d> quit
#xubuntu 2016-12-06
<Eightynine> Hi. How can I get rid of tearing? I'm using HD 530 graphics. Enabling Compton didn't help.
<ohemdevin> g'day all
<ohemdevin> I got Xubuntu 16.04 installed on an old computer (designed to run Vista, hah) that has a dual-core processor and less than 1GB of RAM installed.
<xubuntu_> hola....
<xubuntu_> ando aburrido....
 * ball waves
<xubuntu_> estoy probando raring ringtail....
<Pici> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<xubuntu_> ah ok, si entiendo que es end of life....
<ball> Can a Xubuntu ISO be dumped onto a flash drive and booted from on a PC?
<ball> (I'm looking at amd64, though I may end up using i386)
<Pici> sure
<ball> Thanks Pici
<xubuntu_> solamente una pregunta...
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu_> gracias....
<xubuntu_> bueno, me retiro....
<ball> You done scared him off!
<ball> Oh no, he or she went to #xubuntu-es
<ball> Are the system requirements any lighter for i386?
<ohemdevin> I've heard that requirements are lighter for i386 machines, don't have evidence to back that claim up.
<ohemdevin> I'm running Xubuntu 16.04 on a 32-bit machine though..
<ohemdevin> This machine is on the lower end of the hardware spectrum (only 1GB of RAM), but it's quite snappy with XFCE. :D
<ball> Hmm... ok.
<ohemdevin> http://i.imgur.com/uNl4jii.png
<ohemdevin> I don't do any serious work on this machine. I just use it for web browsing and spreadsheets.
 * ball nods
<ball> My test rigs are even lower-end than that, though I have some more capable boxes sitting idle in storage,.
<ohemdevin> Oh wow... at least there's always LXDE, i3, Openbox, etc..
<ohemdevin> I do think XFCE is a lot more appealing to look at than LXDE, but Openbox can be made into something quite nice to look at.
<ohemdevin> I think once LXQt replaces LXDE, that might be something work using. :P
<ohemdevin> Dunno if the tests are true or not, but the LXQt devs checked how much RAM the DE used and it was actually using less mem than XFCE..
<ohemdevin> https://blog.lxde.org/2016/10/04/benchmark-memory-usage-lxqt-desktop-environment-vs-xfce/
<ohemdevin> I found it interesting that Cinnamon actually uses more RAM than GNOME 3 in that test..
<gr1dl0ck> i've tried debian with some of those DE's and found it to be feelin incomplete from a proper get go DE. I just keep running back to xubuntu/linuxlite.
<gr1dl0ck> the only debian that came close is the MXlinux
<ohemdevin> I tried out SparkyLinux... it's okay.
<ohemdevin> It was good for reviving an old laptop with an Atom CPU.
<ohemdevin> ..that was originally running Windows XP on it.
<ohemdevin> Even THAT took forever to boot... SparkyLinux on the other hand? It took less than a minute.
<ohemdevin> To be on the desktop!
<ohemdevin> I don't really like tiling wms btw... XFCE is a great DE that takes a very short amount of time to customize.
<ohemdevin> I keep getting tempted to try out tiling wms because of r/unixporn, but ehhh
<prtg02> hi all :)
<prtg02> I just installed openbox on my machine from a server version of ubuntu only
<prtg02> how can I start openbox, simply typing "startx" does not do the trick
<ohemdevin> This might be a good question to ask in #ubuntu, but I will try my hands at some Google-Fu for you.
<ohemdevin> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Getting_started#Starting_Openbox_without_the_graphical_log_in
<ohemdevin> This wasn't recently updated, but it might still work for you!
<prtg02> yup, was trying to login to ubuntu but got into ubuntu-unregged
<prtg02> aka, to many users
<prtg02> I tried that command too from ur page, but got an error
<prtg02> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2259345
<ohemdevin> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/openbox
<ohemdevin> Arch Wiki to the rescue
<prtg02> got it working now, required some fucking around but anyway it works
<ohemdevin> That's good. I didn't think Openbox was that hard to set up on Ubuntu... then again, I've never tried the server distribution... does it only come with Unity or just a plain 'ol CLI?
<prtg02> server edition is just CLI, its not really hard, I just never used openbox and I am not that familiar with the whole xorg thing
<ball> Does Xubuntu support (and boot from) software RAID-1?
<prtg02> ball: absolutely
<prtg02> xubuntu is just an desktop environment nothing more, ubuntu with the kernel is what makes the hardware work. ubuntu supports RAID-1 and thus it will all work
<ball> Thanks prtg02.  Does the installer make that straightforward or is there some jiggery-pokery involved?
<prtg02> ball: not sure on that one, never used RAID-1 with the installer like that
<ball> Still, it's useful information. Thank you.
<prtg02> :) no problem
 * ball waits patiently for the Xubuntu DVD to burn.
<ball> Oh dear. Xubuntu (and perhaps Linux generally) won't work on my 32-bit test rig.
<ball> ...and I don't have time to try the 64-bit one.
<ball> Perhaps tomorrow.
<ohemdevin> Is your computer using the 64-bit or 32-bit architecture? I think things will work better if you install the OS accordingly. Also, do you know if your computer has AMD, Intel, or Nvidia graphics?
#xubuntu 2016-12-07
<Ziberius> hello
<Ziberius> I have an applet to set cpu speed but it doesn't apply changes
<bazhang> Ziberius, please dont crosspost
<bazhang> stick to the one channel
<Ziberius> um
<Ziberius> Different problems
<Ziberius> i'm talking about a applet here specific to xubuntu
<Ziberius> the other problem is with cpufreq-info
<xangua> Ziberius: that's because there's an Ubuntu specific setting that makes it always use ondemand
<Ziberius> xangua: yes but it should show max speed anyway right?
<xangua> Ziberius: is this a laptop?
<Ziberius> xangua: yes it is
<xangua> Ziberius: if what you want is to get more battery juice from it, I recommend using TLP tools
<Ziberius> xangua: not really, I want the opposite, full performance
<xangua> Oooh well that's weird :-P
<xangua> For what i use mine, it's 80-90% of the time always in the lowest frequency
<xangua> Ziberius: did you install and configure cpufreq-utilities?
<Ziberius> xangua: yes I installed cpufreq-utils
<Ziberius> not sure if it's configureg though but I think so
<xangua> Mmmm sorry haven't used cpufreq since 2010
<Ziberius> xangua: ok no problem thanx anyways
<xubuntu95w> Hello! Can someone help me switch from one wifi connection to another?
<knome> xubuntu95w, what's the problem?
<xubuntu95w> I am sorry it is complicated. I had a new internet service insalled in my home. I usually get my internet from a wifi hotspot (which is working right now). The new device is a modem / router, and I cannot seem to get connected to it. Or to find anywhere to click on an icon or otherwise to connect / disconnect. I can do command line, but am very new to it. Used to windows. Thank you in advance!
<knome> just to be sure, are you sure the settings on the new device are correct, eg. supposed to show up?
<xubuntu95w> My girlfriend has a windows computer, and the settings seem to work fine for her, although I have not double checked to make sure they are the same as mine. I also may not have set up the new wifi connection correctly. When I first did a network manager tool, the new wifi (to which I want so switch my connection) showed up on the list of networks (top), but does not now.
<knome> does it show up under "more networks" (if there is a menu item like that)?
<xubuntu95w> YES, it shows up now (just re-did nm tool).
<knome> can you connect to it now?
<xubuntu95w> There is the rub. I cannot find a connect icon anywhere. I see places under "Network > Network Settings" to enter DNS and under "Network Connections" to enter other information, but no where, other than in Gigolo to press a "connect" icon.
<knome> just click on the network name
<knome> to be clear, click on the network (manager) icon on the panel and then the network name
<xubuntu95w> The Network icon brings up a "Network Settings" dialog box. After unlock and authentication (password), the dialog box shows three tabs, "General", "DNS" and "Hosts. The network name is on a list within the command line network manager tool which is like the old DOS with white letter on a black background -- nothing on which to click.
<xubuntu76w> Sorry Home, I am back
<xubuntu45w> hi there! i'm loojing for a way to find back some lost .tex files
<xubuntu76w> I am having problems connecting to a wifi network.
<ball> I'm going to try Xubuntu on my 64-bit test rig (it wouldn't boot on my 32-bit one)
<ball> ....well, the DVD activity light is still flashing. That's probably a good sign, right?
<ball> Yay! I got to the Try/Install screen!
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<ball> It may have stopped working. I have a black screen with nothing on it.
<ball> I'll fetch a SATA DVD drive from home and try that.
<ball> "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.10 has experienced an internal error."
<xubuntu60i> nicely done link on that xubuntu installer page - gbye
<xubuntu43w> I cannot connect to wifi. My ISP acts like there is something wrong with xubuntu, since I cannot simply click on the wifi icon to connect. Can someone help me?
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu43w: which wifi adapter do you have?
<xubuntu43w> Not sure, Where do I find that? Thank you in advance.
<gr1dl0ck> dmesg|more
<gr1dl0ck> ???
<xubuntu43w> Where do I find the type of wifi adapter? / How can I find that out. Is dmesg/more a command line command?
<gr1dl0ck> yes cmd line
<xubuntu43w> I am a novice at command line. I have done it a bit. How do I start, with Terminal Emulator, or what?
<gr1dl0ck> yes use  a terminal
<xubuntu43w> Sorry, I  cannot find the /\ line between dmesg and more.
<xubuntu43w> I mean the vertical line between dmesg and more. Sorry.
<ball> xubuntu43w: It's probably on the backslash key, if you're in North America
<ball> |||
<xubuntu46w> Sorry, Gridlock. My connection failed and kicked me offline. Where do I find the vertical line between the dmesg and more ?
<ball> xubuntu43w: It's probably on the backslash key, if you're in North America
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu46w: ^ as ball has mentioned it's the shift then backslash key. aka pipe key
<ball> If I had a working Linux machine I'd help you with what to look for.
<gr1dl0ck> ball: how did you go on the 32 bit machine?
<ball> gr1dl0ck: Didn't work at all. Couldn't even boot the installer.
<ball> gr1dl0ck: Apparently Xubuntu (or Ubuntu, underneath) depends on PAE.
<ball> ...perhaps Linux, underneath Ubuntu.
<gr1dl0ck> ball have you tried Linuxlite, it's a xubuntu freespin, designed for older machines https://www.linuxliteos.com/download.php
<gr1dl0ck> might have some luck with that???
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu46w: please no pms
<ball> Thanks for the suggestion gr1dl0ck
<gr1dl0ck> I'm going to take a nap bbl guys
<xubuntu46w> Hi gridlock. Thanks for coming back. I got dmesg|more to work. No where do I find the wifi adapter?
<xubuntu46w> I am having trouble connecting to a wifi modem / gateway router. My ISP acts as if there is something wrong with my xubuntu because I cannot merely click on the wifi icon to connect. Sorry to beg, but I am at wits end, and the person thankfully helping me has left.
<ball> Your ISP may be right.  I don't use Linux but I'll try to help if I can.
<ball> When you left click on the WiFi icon, are you offered a list of wireless networks?
<xubuntu46w> The only way I get a list of networks is with the nm-tool command. I do not know if I am 'supposed to see a list that is 'clickable'.
<xubuntu46w> Thank you, ball.
<ball> xubuntu46w: Are you using a laptop?
<xubuntu46w> Yes, using a laptop. The only place there is a possibility to click "connect" is when I click the wifi icon and get a connect to server dialog box.
<ball> Odd that it would say "connect to server"
<ball> ...when you're trying to connect to a wireless network.
<xubuntu46w> I do not understand either. The ISP was guessing this is to connect a specialized device to the wireless router. I have used the dmseg|more command as Gridlock suggested, but I am not sure where the wireless adapter is found in the list below.
<ball> xubuntu46w: try dmesg|grep 802.11
<ball> ^- that's a guess
<Artemis3> xubuntu46w, you are supposed to click the icon (might show up and down arrows) then that shows list of networks, then you click the name of the thing you want to connect to.
<xubuntu46w> Hi Artemis3. Clicking the icon only brings up the Gigolo program, no up / down arrows. No list of networks. A list of networks might have been nice.
<Artemis3> that is the wrong icon
<xubuntu46w> There is also the Network and Network Connections icons under / after Settings. They are very similar.
<Artemis3> xubuntu46w, in this image, the icon is next to volume take a close look: https://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/72cf/1604_thunar.png
<Artemis3> it might show something different depending
<Artemis3> you should be able to left or right click
<Artemis3> it might show "enable network" or such (for wireless)
<xubuntu46w> This brings up "Windows Network" only.
<Artemis3> do not turn off network there or else you need to check your laptop has the wifi on (it does turn it off)
<Artemis3> hmm can you take a pic of your desktop?
<Artemis3> and upload to imgur or such?
<Artemis3> with the menu it shows when you click the icon
<xubuntu46w> Sorry. No phone / photo available. I am familiar with wifi switches (which can be utterly confounding) on laptops. I will take a min to look at mine.
<Artemis3> can you connect with patch cord (lan cable)?
<xubuntu46w> It just shoes a checkerboard within a square and says "Windows Network". And I CAN connect via an ethernet cable.
<Artemis3> when things are normal connecting to wifi is simply click that icon and click the network (asks for password) and its done
<Artemis3> you can connect using ethernet, press print screen and upload the capture to imgur xD
<Artemis3> or simillar
<xubuntu46w> Not happening for me. I searched, and found no physical wifi switch. Maybe there is a key board command on this old Dell.
<Artemis3> yes that is very possible, also in bios
<Artemis3> you should not use the icon to turn off the network, or it will physically turn off the wifi
<Artemis3> it helps if your laptop has a light indicating wifi on
<xubuntu46w> I will try as you suggest. I would need to create the imgur account. However, maddeningly, there is a little light above the keyboard which says wifi and it is on. I will try to take the print screen of the Network screen and get it to you. I fear it will not help, but let me go at it for a min.
<Artemis3> many laptops have fn (something) to turn on/off wifi, or a slider or button
<Artemis3> xubuntu46w, use another service
<Artemis3> imgbox maybe?
<Artemis3> since it worked once, im guessing something happened
<xubuntu46w> Now where to I find print screen except with my browser?
<Artemis3> lol in your keyboard, maybe its in blue print somewhere and you need to press fn
 * ball makes a point of not mentioning xwd
<Artemis3> fn prnt scr or such
<Artemis3> well there are other ways to launch the screen capture
<Artemis3> but that seems simpler
<Artemis3> which laptop model it is?
<xubuntu46w> Maybe I can transfer the screen capture via USB stick. The laptop is a Dell Vostro 1000. Lemme go grab a USB stick.
<Artemis3> oh if thats easier than connecting by wire
<Artemis3> give the laptop model
<Artemis3> ok
<Artemis3> lo and behold it is fn f2
<Artemis3> hope it has a led...
<Artemis3> well connect using wire and issue this command in the terminal/console: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Artemis3> then restart and hope for the best, ill be away for half hour or so.
<xubuntu46w> OK. NOw I am going to set up an imgur account and get back to you. The damn system did not like the unapproved characters in the time of screen shot which was in the file name. Now on to imgur.
<xubuntu46w> Screen shot: http://imgur.com/a/gd2xh
<xubuntu46w> Function F2 does indeed make the wifi light go on and off. It was on. Sorry.
<xubuntu46w> Gonna restart now.
<ball> Set fire to it.
<xubuntu46w> The literal interpret. of your slang reflects my current feelings about it.
<ball> Slang?
<xubuntu46w> I meant colloquialism / expression. Unfortunately, the restart brings up the same problem, Browse Network is greyed out and only the right click brings up anything, and tat this the windows network in the screenshot. I got a "not online" message when I restarted, asking me to us the network menu (?) to search networks.
<xubuntu46w> Turning the wifi off via fn f2 turns it on again, but with the same results of no networks. Back to looking at the wifi adapter again? I assume you saw the screenshot.
<ball> I didn't.
<xubuntu46w> It seems to be there http://imgur.com/a/gd2xh
<ball> I see a WiFi icon that is blue, suggesting that it works.
<ball> If you're not seeing any wirless networks when you click on that, I don't know what to suggest.
<ball> Is your wireless network on 5 GHz or 2.4 GHz?
<xubuntu46w> How would I determine that?
<xubuntu46w> BTW, thanks for your help. I suspect the wifi is working at the modem, as its icon is on and the ISP reported it working and reset it twice.
<xubuntu46w> I meant the icon at the modem itself.
<ball> modems don't do WiFi. You're probably talking about a wireless router with a modem built in.
<xubuntu43w> I've been going round and round trying to troubleshoot why I cannot connect to my wireless router (I have a laptop). Several people have been very helpful and we have checked a lot of things. Is anyone else game to try?
<ball> I shouldn't be trying to help anyone. I don't even have a Linux.
<ball> I should go to lunch but I'm not sure I'm allowed to leave.
<Artemis3> xubuntu43w, i see your icon in blue, what does it show when you click that?
<xubuntu43w> Hi ball. I should have eaten several hours ago. You were helping me before. I might have a lead. I have been through some xubuntu troubleshooting. When investigating if the drivers are working, it shows the device is not working.
<ball> Odd that it would be blue if it wasn't working.
<xubuntu43w> Hi Artimis. It just brings up that pesky Windows Network icon. The screenshot is http://imgur.com/a/gd2xh. Back to that.
<ball> xubuntu43w: Have you tried a USB WiFi adaptor?
<Artemis3> xubuntu43w, you should show that window in your screencapture
<Artemis3> oh that
<xubuntu43w> Do not have one. Otherwise I would. I am connected to the interned via the modem / router on this computer, which I am using.
<Artemis3> nvm
<Artemis3> what does right click do?
<xubuntu43w> Right click only opens in new tab or window, or opens.
<Artemis3> what does it say if you put the cursor on top of the icon (without clicking)
<xubuntu43w> network:///
<Artemis3> hmm
<ball> Wrong icon perhaps?
<Artemis3> yes
<Artemis3> that is not network-manager
<Artemis3> gigolo is a samba browser and we want nothing with it
<xubuntu43w> It is the one under NETWORK in the File Manager
<Artemis3> close it and never open that again
<Artemis3> i dont see your network manager icon for some reason
<xubuntu43w> Let me try to get you a screenshot of what the "additional drivers" tab of software and updates says. It indicated
<Artemis3> which is not blue btw
<xubuntu43w> Sorry, It indicates that the device is not working.
<Artemis3> did you do the command line?
<Artemis3> but still there is a bigger issue
<ball> I'd play along if Xubuntu worked on my hardware.
<Artemis3> if you have the iso boot it up
<xubuntu43w> The Wifi icon under network is there. I am not familiar with a network manager icon. I am new to command line, but have been using it all morning with the online troubleshooting.
<xubuntu43w> ISO? I just bought the computer with xubuntu on it. No original boot disc or similar.
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/101632/dell-vostro-1000-broadcom-wireless-connection
<ball> You can buy computers with Xubuntu on?!
<flocculant> last comment says fixed issue 16.04.1 last month
<Artemis3> so it should have worked out of the box
<Artemis3> maybe he used the old 16.04 iso
<flocculant> ball: you'd buy a computer with xubuntu if I sold you one :D
<xubuntu43w> Yes, Artemis3, I use command line. The computer was bought new and refurbished from an outfit that recycles, provides networking solutions for non-profits, and provides training and and employment.
<ball> flocculant: Doubt I could afford it.
<Artemis3> do you have 16.04.1 iso xubuntu43w or the older 16.04 ?
<Artemis3> flocculant, i bet its simply a kernel update
<flocculant> Artemis3: no - comment says 'it fixed their problem' so I assume they had similar problems
<ball> Tempted to go home at lunch time and bring one of my own in.
<Artemis3> flocculant, then a simple update-upgrade may fix it
<flocculant> no - that's not what the page says at all :)
<xubuntu43w> Actually, 14.04   I got a message to 'upgrade' (sorry if my nomenclature is wrong) but it warned me parts of the distribution is were from untrusted sources.
<Artemis3> oh i read it, b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer why i told him an hour ago xD
<Artemis3> ouch
<Artemis3> 14.04....
<Artemis3> ok the solution is the same
<Artemis3> do what that page says
<Artemis3> you have to plug the ethernet
<xubuntu43w> Artemis3, do I look for the software manager and update?
<Artemis3> nah
<Artemis3> there is a series of commands in that page
<xubuntu43w> I can do that via an ethernet cable, if that is recommended.
<Artemis3> do them when you plug your ethernet cable
<Artemis3> it is necesary
<xubuntu43w> Which page is that, again?
<Artemis3> lol
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/101632/dell-vostro-1000-broadcom-wireless-connection
<Artemis3> our broadcom friends strike again
<xubuntu43w> I should plug into ethernet and go to that page, and follow the cmd lines? Yes/No
<Artemis3> should be easier that way to copy/paste
<xubuntu43w> I'm gonna get that page on a USB stick and then go do the cmd line you suggest.
<Artemis3> oh my
<Artemis3> ok
<xubuntu43w> Oh my good? Or oh my bad?
<Artemis3> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer ; sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source ; sudo reboot
<Artemis3> type that after you have internet working with the ethernet cable
<Artemis3> or copy paste
<Artemis3> hmm i should have used && ah well
<Artemis3> have faith xD
<xubuntu43w> Actually just as easy to email myself. Faith is for the faint of heart. I am on it (firing it up). Will let you know in a few.
<Artemis3> haha well if you want to be more correct in case of failure, replace all ; with &&
<Artemis3> but i have faith there won't be any failures, because murphy is always wrong xD
<Artemis3> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer && sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo reboot
<Artemis3> easy peasy
<Artemis3> ; is my bad habit
<xubuntu43w> Sorry, Atemis3, it asks for my sudo password, and then does not respond to keyboard (either pressing letters or past password command).
<xubuntu43w> I meant paste password command.
<xubuntu43w> I need a [sudo] password?
<xubuntu43w> I was doing the command line to install the proper driver, as instructed, but it asks for a [sudo] password, and at the same time, does not respond to my keyboad. What gives?
<ball> xubuntu43w: Perhaps it's listening to what you type but not echoing those characters to the screen. If you type your password correctly and press [Enter], what happens?
<Artemis3> yes ball its not supposed to show anything when you input your password
<ball> Artemis3: That was my guess.
<Artemis3> you are ready for linux, what is your issue with it?
<ball> Artemis3: Me?  I just need hardware that can run it.  I probably have a computer at home that I could fetch at lunch time or bring into the office tomorrow.
<Artemis3> you said you couldn't run xubuntu
 * ball nods
<Artemis3> what hardware you have?
<xubuntu43w> What am I do to, it will not accept any password. It only allows me to press enter, and indicates I still need the password.
<ball> Artemis3: The two test rigs in front of me are a VIA C3 at 1 GHz (no PAE = no Xubuntu) and an Atom 230 at 1.6 GHz (install failed)
<Artemis3> press ctrl-c  xubuntu43w
<ball> xubuntu43w: Sounds as though you're mistyping it.
<Artemis3> yeah of course he needs to repeat the commant (arrow up) then type the password when prompted
<Artemis3> ball, both have solutions
<xubuntu43w> It will not let me type anything except to press enter. I know how to type my password, but it will accept nothing. Arrow up? When?
<Artemis3> first press ctrl c
<Artemis3> then press arrow up so the commant is repeated
<Artemis3> then press enter, it will ask your password
<Artemis3> type it BLINDLY and press enter
<Artemis3> done
<Artemis3> ball, the c3 is more challenging, but can be done. you could also do the atom without much problem, the c3 is probably too slow xD
<Artemis3> i played with someone's c3 last year but the thing suddendly died on me for no apparent reason xD
<ball> I could try it on one of the Pentium 4 boxes in the store room. I forgot about those.
<Artemis3> ball, ah thats much easier if you want.
<Artemis3> the atom should have worked out of the box tho
 * ball nods
<Artemis3> 32 bit ofc
<ball> Artemis3: It's amd64-compatible.
<ball> Artemis3: ...but I was trying the i386 ISO
<Artemis3> not that model i don't think so
<Artemis3> but you could always try
<ball> It really is.  I've run 64-bit operating systems on it before.
<Artemis3> if you have the spare ram to make it worth
<xubuntu43w> This is starting to get very aggrevating. I press control + C, but that just repeats my username / computer name. I am marching from computer to computer. There is no way that it is letting me enter my password. What gives?
<Artemis3> heh
<ball> xubuntu43w: Try hitting ^C twice.
<Artemis3> close the terminal and start again
<ball> ^- or that
<Artemis3> at least you get some exercise out of it :3
<Artemis3> ball, with the c3 i suppose you could just use another distro
<Artemis3> you need the older kernel, one for i586 (not 686)
<ball> Artemis3: I'm wondering whether it's more of a kernel issue than distro-specific.
 * ball nods
<Artemis3> yes ubuntu ships with i686
<Artemis3> so p4 is about the min
<Artemis3> (and they want to remove that too)
 * ball waits patiently for a thing to finish.
<Artemis3> a lite distro for older hardware would be better suited imo
<xubuntu43w> Now I am really geting steamed. Where is ^ on my keyboard anyway? This is ridiculous. No way to enter password.
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: ctrl+c
<genii> Sounds like a pretty crappy keyboard
<Artemis3> ball, if you perform a text install (debian-installer) in expert mode, there is a point where you can pick kernels, but haven't done one in ubuntu recently.
<ball> ^C just means hold Ctrl down while you press C.
<Artemis3> funny i didnt type the caret
<xubuntu43w> Control C just keeps repating my goddam computer name. I have tried it multiple times.
<Artemis3> but yeah
<ball> Artemis3: I did.
<Artemis3> well stop doing it xD
 * ball grins
<Artemis3> close the terminal open new terminal, and repeat the command
<xubuntu43w> Once again, there is no way to enter my password. I have tried a new terminal three times now.
<Artemis3> er
<Artemis3> when it asks the password
<Artemis3> type it in your keybord without looking at the screen, then hit enter.
<xubuntu43w> Surely you jest.
<Artemis3> no
<Artemis3> i said blindly for a reason
<xubuntu43w> Are you playing with me?
<ball> xubuntu43w: I'm starting to wonder whether you're winding us up.
<Artemis3> sudo command asks for password, you will see nothing when you type the password
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: no - I think by blindly - they mean don't look at the screen
<xubuntu43w> Pressing on any keys except for enter does nothing.
<Artemis3> -_-
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: you get absolutely nothing showing on screen when you type password
<ball> brb
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: also when you ctrl+c it WILL return to just show you your pc name
<Artemis3> maybe we have to use gksudo :3
<flocculant> Artemis3: which would need installing ...
<Artemis3> lol yeah i forgot if its included anymore xD
<flocculant> :)
<ball> xubuntu43w: It's doing what it is supposed to do.  You are not supposed to see anything when you type your password.  Please make sure you type it correctly.
<xubuntu43w> OK. Now I get it. The password and all evidence thereof does not show on the screen. Sorry for my impatience. However, the problem still persists.
<xubuntu43w> No networks visible when clicking on the icon. However, my weather widget seems to be not only working, but updatine. Where is it getting its data from, I wonder?
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: I thought you were connected to ethernet?
<xubuntu43w> flocculant  I was. Then I disconnected, to try to use my wifi. Same reaction to clicking on the network icon both times.
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: so while connected you ran through the web page I linked you?
<xubuntu43w> I ran through the keyboard commands, and everything seemed to go well. The computer restart even took longer than usual, which I took to be a sign that I had indeed changed something. Or am I being a digital mystic there?
<flocculant> ok - and did you run the lspci command to check you had the same card?
<flocculant> not that I'll be of much help here - no wifi, not ever, so no need to ever troubleshoot it ...
<xubuntu43w> No. Is lspci the entire command? I only did the $ sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer $ sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source $ sudo reboot
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: sudo lspci -nn
<flocculant> it should say Broadcom something - let channel know the something you have
<xubuntu95w> hey guys
<xubuntu95w> how do I submit bugs to xubuntu
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: ubuntu-bug packagename
<xubuntu95w> I have no idea what package is creating the bug
<xubuntu95w> Basically when I suspend, and I come back, the mouse cursor disappears
<flocculant> oh
<flocculant> that
<xubuntu43w> I will go try that. Thanks!
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: have you updated?
<xubuntu95w> I tend to just update by version number
<xubuntu95w> but not by packages
<xubuntu43w> Flocculant: I ran that command, and it looks like nothing has changed, but I could be wrong. Network and Ethernet controllers are both Broadcom. Should I be looking at something else?
<xubuntu95w> Usually when I update by packages, something breaks
<flocculant> xubuntu95w: bug 1568604
<ubottu> bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<xubuntu95w> awesome
<xubuntu95w> I just go by LTS and wait for the newer LTS release
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: so what was did it say after Broadcom Corporation?
<flocculant> xubuntu95w: well, what version are you running? - that bug should be fixed by updating packages for 16.04 iirc
<flocculant> anyway - that bug should help
<xubuntu95w> yep and reccomends updating a certain package
<xubuntu43w> For which, Network or Ethernet controller? Network controller is BCM4312 802.lib/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 22)
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: that's what people will need
 * flocculant is off now
<xubuntu43w> Sorry, flocculant, what? Did it work? Cause I still cannot connect. Did it upgrade? I will leave you alone after this. THanks again for your help!
<Artemis3> xubuntu43w, just to be clear, the blue thing is not the network icon, you should try to right click remove that. i need to go out soon you need to sort out why is network-manager icon not showing
<Artemis3> gigolo is not network-manager and has nothing to do with it
<Artemis3> sadly it uses an icon resembling network
<xubuntu43w> Thanks! I thought the icon at File System (or whatever) is the one. Anyway, it had not improved, it still says only the Microsoft Network. OK to leave, I have been at this for over 8 hours and am ready to eat and otherwise take care of myself. Thank you for all your help!
<Artemis3> i bet its already fixed, you just need to fix networ-manager
<xubuntu43w> Bulwinkle only knows how I can fix the network manager. Thanks again!
<Artemis3> well next person that comes to chat tell them you have lost the network-manager icon somehow and you need to restore it so you can pick wifi
<xubuntu43w> Thanks muchly!
 * ball thinks about going off in search of lunch.
<xubuntu43w> Ball go get lunch. I have had it. I am going to get lubreakfast.
<ball> At this point I might just get coffee.
 * genii slides one over to ball
<genii> ball: BTW I yanked the drive out of that thing and now rediculously managed to boot it on another box with a Q6600 socket 775
 * ball grins
<gr1dl0ck> ball: how did you go
<ball> gr1dl0ck: I might have a go tomorrow.
<gr1dl0ck> did you get anything installed on that 32bit machine
<ball> gr1dl0ck: Yes but it's not Linux ;-)
<gr1dl0ck> ok
<gr1dl0ck> ok
<ball> I put three PATA disks in it and it's currently running NetBSD.  I did download a Linux Lite ISO image though.
<ball> I should burn that to a DVD
<gr1dl0ck> nice
<ball> Well that was nice: had a user with a question and I was able to spin up a desktop that he could use but I could watch, so I could talk him through the thing he needed to learn.
<ball> ...presumably that'll work the other way too, so that I can demonstrate things and users can watch.
#xubuntu 2016-12-08
<sonofall> Aynone know how to get the wifi working on fresh install?
<sonofall> using broadcom
<sonofall> i don't see "wifi in the connections" tab
<sonofall> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4359]
<sonofall> nvm
<sonofall> got it
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Chonto> hi
<glitchd> hi
<Chonto> i am downloading my first linux distro today to put on my pc at work
<glitchd> congrats?
<LookingForAHand> Hey
<glitchd> yessum?
<Chonto> is xubuntu good for first timers?
<glitchd> sure
<Chonto> \o/
<glitchd> LookingForAHand, ive got 2, whats up?
<LookingForAHand> kek
<Chonto> only 2?
<Chonto> you're practically disabled
<glitchd> you seem slightly mutated..
<LookingForAHand> Legit though, I've been having a lot of trouble with the Xubuntu installer as of late. It keeps spitting out an error that ubi-partman has crashed.
<Chonto> i prefer the term 'differently abled'
<glitchd> LookingForAHand, so download another xubuntu.iso and remake the usb.
<LookingForAHand> lmao I've been doing that for ~2 weeks now
<glitchd> how are u making the usb then?
<LookingForAHand> UNetBootin
<LookingForAHand> I also tried using dd on another Linux system but that didn't work at all.
<glitchd> your probably not making it correctly in unetbootin then if it continually gives the same error
<glitchd> again you didnt use dd correctly then
<glitchd> i made a usb with dd today
<LookingForAHand> Huh
<glitchd> what command did u use with dd?
<LookingForAHand> Yeah I've tried doing it with several diff. ISOs, using UnetBootin in Windows and linux, dd, even sticks that used to work aren't working anymore.
<LookingForAHand> I used dd if=xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1 bs=4M
<glitchd> i would rename the iso to just xubuntu.iso and i would try changing sdc1 to sdc instead
<LookingForAHand> Alright thanks fam
<LookingForAHand> I'll give that a shot, see what that turns up.
<LookingForAHand> Fingers crossed.
<glitchd> hope it works for ya
<glitchd> you can try booting it on the computer your on just to test it before u take it to work
<glitchd> *you should try
<xangua> What release?
<xangua> Oh 16,04
<Chonto> xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64
<Chonto> that lol
<glitchd> LookingForAHand, by chance are there any other devices plugged into the machine that gives u the error?
<xangua> What PC? UEFI?
<Chonto> i'm trying to download xubuntu and have gotten glitter all over the place
<Chonto> idk what i did wrong
<xangua> Trying? Thought you were installing
<Chonto> nah still downloading. literally just began 5 mins ago
<Chonto> cleaning glitter now
<xangua> Downloading? Re downloading?
<Chonto> first download. i decided to dive into this yesterday
<Chonto> so i can just load the 1.2gb iso onto a usb drive and boot from it?
<Chonto> lookingforahand mentioned unetbootin
<INeedAHandHere> It worked
<INeedAHandHere> Thanks dudes
<Chonto> huzzah
<Chonto> all you had to do was rename the file?
<INeedAHandHere> Also flash the image to /dev/sdc as opposed to /dev/sdc1
<Chonto> i'll be crossing that river shortly. noted
<INeedAHandHere> You're getting ready to install Xubuntu?
<Chonto> yup. first time with anything linux
<INeedAHandHere> You'll like it. Xubuntu is pretty easy to use.
<INeedAHandHere> It's also hard to break, but somehow, I find a way to do so around this time of year
<Chonto> downloading a bunch of cheat sheets and got the official docs. no idea what most of this stuff is but i'm sure it'll be handy
<Chonto> haha
<Chonto> yeah lots of folks recommended it
<INeedAHandHere> Yeah
<INeedAHandHere> Don'
<INeedAHandHere> t be afraid of the terminal
<INeedAHandHere> It is your friend
<INeedAHandHere> Your dude
<Chonto> your bromanski
<INeedAHandHere> Yes
<INeedAHandHere> that thing
<Chonto> i've been messing with pc's since i was a kid. i can build 'em but i've only ever used windows
<Chonto> now i got a desk job and lots of free time
<INeedAHandHere> I'm actually getting ready to do my first build here real soon
<Chonto> so why not learn \o/
<Chonto> very nice
<Chonto> going all out? :D
<INeedAHandHere> T h e  m o r e  y o u  k n o w
<INeedAHandHere> $500 dollar budget, I'm po'
<Chonto> ayy you gotta start somewhere
<Chonto> invest in a good case and mobo and everything else can be replaced over time
<INeedAHandHere> Also I hope you don't have an AMD graphics card
<Chonto> haha... i do :x
<INeedAHandHere> Oh... fug.
<INeedAHandHere> AMD drivers are jank on linux.
<Chonto> really... interesting. why?
<Chonto> so many people use em
<INeedAHandHere> IDK. Amd doesn't really care about Linux AFAIK. The open-source crivers might be good by now, I haven't checked
<INeedAHandHere> *drivers
<Chonto> i'll keep it in mind. i'm not allowed to tinker with the work pc
<xangua> I just use open source and Radeon DPM, running unity
<INeedAHandHere> Should be fine
<Chonto> nor do i wanna spend money doing so haha
<xangua> Open source drivers* just fine
<INeedAHandHere> As long as you don'
<INeedAHandHere> t play too many intensive vidya grames you should be fine
<Chonto> oh no no... this is purely work and learning related
<Chonto> no gaming
<INeedAHandHere> Oh, you'll be fiiiiine
<Chonto> he says, convincingly
<INeedAHandHere> Just be very skeptical whenever something says to update libc. That's how I broke mine last year.
<Chonto> thanks for the heads up though cuz someday i'll want linux on my home pc
<Chonto> noted
<INeedAHandHere> Assuming you like it.
<INeedAHandHere> Obv
<Chonto> i believe i will
<xangua> Assuming you are alive tomorrow
<Chonto> -gulps-
<INeedAHandHere> Also you don't have to worry about AV which is fun
<INeedAHandHere> X a n g u a
<xangua> You do, if you work with windows users
<INeedAHandHere> S t o p  m a k i n g  t h i n l y  v e i l e d  d e a t h  t h r e a t s
<INeedAHandHere> Oh yeah, you do
<Chonto> what's easier for me as a noob, trying to do a VM or boot from a USB?
<xangua> Why virtual? Go real!
<INeedAHandHere> Like, install Linux in a VM, or install it as it's own host OS?
<INeedAHandHere> They're both about the same difficulty
<Chonto> ahaha alright
<chonto> so i put xubuntu 16.10 onto a usb stick using Universal USB Installer
<chonto> i boot from the usb and i can run from it no prob
<chonto> i installed it onto the HDD after verifying it was ok
<chonto> but i see nothing now about it when i wanna boot to it
<chonto> in the boot menu, it only has windows and the USB. doesn't list anything else new
<MoBeats> are you sure you installed grub on to the hdd, not the usb?
<chonto> i believe so. the drive i worked on was 1tb in size... it's only a 4gb usb lol
<chonto> i've got more reading to do :x
<slee> hi, why does software center take so long to load in 16.04?
<kafran> Hey guys, can someone update me about the annoying thunar bug?
<zorgrian> Installing 16.04
<zorgrian> anything in 16.10 thats good and not flakey?
<zorgrian> or some percent up the kreek without paddle?
<zorgrian> Well dont all shout at once!
<zorgrian> amazing levels of silence for internet
<zorgrian> perhaps you all on facecage?
#xubuntu 2016-12-09
<tumulte> HI
<tumulte> How can I put the sound systray back to its place ?
<tumulte> ok found
<lza_> a
<xubuntu08i> join
<XubuntuNewbie> Hello! I have googled a lot, but still can not access Windows shared folder on the network. It is just a workgroup, not domain, windows-based computers can easily access shared folders, it is not protected with the password. Windows 7 is used in combination with Xubuntu 16
<akxwi-dave> have you seen this one.. It helped me.. http://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu
<SeBL4RD> salut
<knome> 'lo
#xubuntu 2016-12-10
<ohemdevin> https://imgur.com/a/dpIXF
<ohemdevin> I love this distribution so much, guys. @_@
<pirx> hi! i have been using ubuntu vanilla for a few years, but now grown tired of unity/compiz sucking all of the cpu. i want a snappy interface. xubuntu might be the answer? :)
<pirx> also, it looks by the screenshots online like xfce has a notification/indicator bar at the top like unity has. are they compatible?
<pirx> will my slack/owncloud/BT icons show up there too? :)
<krytarik> Yes, yes, and yes. :P
<pirx> excellent
<pirx> will install on my new quad core laptop now, and hoping for some insanely snappy interfacing:)
<xangua> Make sure the problem is not your graphic card/drivers
<xangua> Unity feeling snappy here, but I like xfce on my dual core with 2GB RAM only secondary laptop
<pirx> does it feel _instant_ ?
<xangua> Yes
<pirx> lucky you:)
<pirx> i have the latest nvidia-drivers
<xangua> I have an AMD apu
<pirx> everything looks correct in nvidia-settings
<pirx> i have turned off fading and stuff like that in compiz
<xangua> Or maybe it's because I use SSD
<xangua> :-P
<pirx> yet, when i open a simple terminal window, it takes a few fractions of a second too long imho
<pirx> oh my got, havent used hdd for a few years now
<pirx> got=god
<pirx> which btw is true, game of thrones is fantastic
<xubuntu36w> good morning
<xubuntu36w> running on a dell mini 10, can someone point me in the right direction to get my wireless card to work?
<Guest73330> huh?
<Guest73330> well, I'm still Tama as long as I know who I am.
<trymon> But IRC don't know who you are ;)
<trymon> It the username maybe registered to someone or did you register the username and didn't authenticate?
<Guest73330> I had no idea I needed to "authenticate", nor how to do that. It doesn't matter, anyway. It takes more than an IRC server to make me suffer a crisis of identity
<Guest73330> this is my first time using Xubuntu; I'm thinking of switching to this for showing other, non-technical people how to use linux. Every day people come into my computer repair shop with windows problems I have to solve for them
<Guest73330> "Is mine a good virus-scanner, Tama?" - well, there isn't really a good virus scanner, it's better to just get a system that actually does permissions properly instead of hacking on some ducttape to a broken operating system
<trymon> Every system is good or crappy. It depend's only on the user using the system. Windows could also be safe as long you know what you do. Personally I use Xubuntu, Windows 10 ans macOS
<Guest73330> I know. What I'm saying is that windows is not user friendly. You need to be an expert to be safe doing internet banking on a windows computer. Which is why I'm helping novices switch to linux
<trymon> I would say you need just common sense to be safe using any system. But unfortunately the most usersdon't think first.
#xubuntu 2016-12-11
<zincing> Maybe the most stupid question today, but... How do I start the terminal window in full size?
<Spass> zincing: xfce4-terminal --maximize
<SuperTramp83> Hi, I'm trying to install Xbuntu 16.10 (16.04 does not even get recognized by this laptop) on a Acer ES1-533-p4WC, but for the life of me, I can not manage to do it. Specifically, the installation freezes completely (keyboard unresponsive) when installing grub-efi. In BIOS I see only UEFI (no legacy BIOS) and secure boot is disabled. The machine came with Win10 preinstalled. I tried boot repair, no game, I tried manually partitioning the disk 
<xangua> Why secure boot disabled?
<zincing> Spass: I mean, how do I change it in the menu and when using Super-T?
<SuperTramp83> xangua: I've read it is better to disable it in order to install anything non win10 on this machine
<xangua> SuperTramp83: did you check the "install updates online"box?
<SuperTramp83> xangua: I tried also installing latest fedora, same behavior. Tried with a win7 dvd I borrowed. Not even that.
<SuperTramp83> xangua:  I tried that too, yes
<xangua> SuperTramp83: I mean if you checked it... Tried with it disabled? At least there was a bug in the installer with that option checked in 16.04
<SuperTramp83>  xangua: I tried every possible combination, checked and unchecked.
<SuperTramp83> xangua: I installed many GNUx distros on a lot of laptops. This is the first time I can not manage to do it. I have no idea, I'm really confused. I am starting to think this laptop was completely locked down in order to make installation of anything nonWin10 impossible. But that is just a guess.
<xangua> I just installed Ubuntu on my very first UEFI machine, I know the feeling
<Spass> zincing: You can change Super+T behaviour in the Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts settings, and menu entry in the menu editor (menulibre). I don't know is there a 'global' way to do that.
<xangua> You might have better chance of help in the main Ubuntu channel or forums SuperTramp83
<Spass> zincing: You may try to change an entry for default terminal in the Preferred Applications settings.
<SuperTramp83> hehe, already there xangua, tx
<Spass> zincing: Just checked, works for me.
<zincing> Spass: Thanks!
<xubuntu76i> Hello, I'm new to Xubuntu, I used to run windows until it went all wierd on me, could anyone please give me advice on tips and tricks to make this experience easy?
<xubuntu76i> Hello?!?? Anyone here know english?
<Spass> xubuntu76i: Hello. That's a very general question. Do you have any problem or issue with Xubuntu right now?
<Spass> And remember, this channel isn't an "instant answers" machine. Please be patient.
<GrandPa-G> I am using xfce4 via xubuntu dist. I am trying to get a wifi usb to work. It will only start working when I actually start the gui session, ie login. Any ideas how to get it to start at boot?
<xubuntu76i> Does your computer have internal wifi?
<GrandPa-G> no, it is a usb dongle. Works fine after I login in, just not before
<xubuntu76i> unfortunately I'm new to Xubuntu, i've used Zorin linux for a couple years and it worked fine until I accidentally deleted the boot partition
<xubuntu76i> I think, you may just have to keep doing it that way, not sure though, but I will however wish you all the best.
<GrandPa-G> How do I get a autologin to work? I see instructions for lightdm conf file, but I don't seem to have one.
<xubuntu76i> have you tried running the command in terminal? that's how I got my internal wifi working on my old laptop
<xubuntu76i> you can do a youtube search for your problemand see if you get a hit there, I use youtube to help me solve problems all the time. Sometimesthey don't work the first time, but you may get faster help there than here.
<andyman1> Hi. I'm trying to play sound on Xubuntu using my android phone as the audio source via bluetooth. phone -> xubuntu -> hdmi. (NOT the other way). I have the bluetooth device connected. I can see it in pavucontrol under input, I can see the audio indicator jumping around, but I can't seem to get it to play output. Could someone help?
#xubuntu 2017-12-04
<appleshampoo> yes, strange, very strange
<glitchd> can anyone help me figure out how to run a script with lightdm?
<glitchd> i need it to run on the login screen
<bujeremy> are there any tutorials for connecting a Mg2950 printer to xubuntu 17.10 ?
<flocculant> bujeremy: not that I know of - but I'd only know what we provide, if it's not showing when you add printer then there is a driver available
<flocculant> at canon
<bujeremy> How do i get 'accessories' menu option back into the mouse-menu at the top right ?
<bujeremy> sun isn't up for another 2 hours - so shall sit tight.
<bujeremy> flocculant: What printer under $60 would you consider a better goer ?
<flocculant> bujeremy: no idea - printers here are in £'s and likely more expensive than there
<flocculant> just find a printer then use internet to search for issues with linux recently
<bujeremy> flocculant: but how do I get accessories back into my menu - it is gone & I dont get the basic tools like screenshot etc ?
<needzahelpPLZ> test
<needzahelpPLZ> anyone on who can help me figure out how to make Xubuntu 16.04 LTS work with HDMI splitter? i have 2 computers connected one is running osx, which works no matter how many times i switch over, and the one running xubuntu says imediately no signal after i switch, also on the same computer if i run it with windows there is no such issue, so its definetely not hardware related, thx for any and all help in advance
<needzahelpPLZ> here is my initial post>>> anyone on who can help me figure out how to make Xubuntu 16.04 LTS work with HDMI splitter? i have 2 computers connected one is running osx, which works no matter how many times i switch over, and the one running xubuntu says imediately no signal after i switch, also on the same computer if i run it with windows there is no such issue, so its definetely not hardware related, thx for any and all help 
<kgbme> o/ i know it's an impossible thing for anyone but me to solve, but does anyone have a clue what to do with an 'ubee' cable modem that doesn't perform? same with the previous cisco modem - and the problem is my isp's ipv6
<kgbme> tried a bunch of things, but - you know.. a retarded, non-issue. :)
<kgbme> 40 mbit downstream that currently works as a dial-up modem
<kgbme> um?..:)
<kgbme> anything?
#xubuntu 2017-12-05
<jonzen> ne1 around
<jonzen> i need to know where to find server admins at
<xubuntu06d> how can i install downloaded app not knowing the password
<Omarman> Hi... is there an easy way to update to the latest version of corebird in xubuntu... the version in the repos is 1.6  the latest is 1.7.3
<well_laid_lawn> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Omarman> Thanks
<krytarik> Try and find some PPA, more likely.
<Omarman> Looking around I found I could install a snap.. it has the latest version
<Omarman> snap://corebird  seem to be installing right now....
<kennyloggins> knome, Quick question - I lost my acessories panel in my menu - how do I get it back to display programs perhaps using menu editor ?
<kennyloggins> xangua, ping
<xangua> Sup
<kennyloggins> What is the xfce default menu called, please ?
<xangua> ??
<kennyloggins> I mean the mouse panel in the top right ?
<kennyloggins> **Left
<kennyloggins> is it LibreMenu, or something ?
<xangua> Right click the panel, add, search for it?
<xangua> I don't remember, haven't used xfce lately
<kennyloggins> > xfce4-panel 4.12.1 , right oh cheers.
<kennyloggins> I am not able to see accessories in my xfce4-panel, menu anyone halp ?
#xubuntu 2017-12-06
<kennyloggins> Linlz, ping
<knome> kennyloggins, are you pinging random people?
<Unit193> He is, he should stop.
<kennyloggins> yeah sorry. Thought it was pleia-2's backup user ... still my mnu is still broken.
<knome> pinging people with nicks isn't very nice either unless they have explicitly told you can/should do that
<knome> people who aren't around, that is
<kennyloggins> anyway - Istill have no sunshine. https://imgur.com/humMj5A
<kennyloggins> /s/sunshine/ accories in xfce-panel
<arpad> hi, can someone help me how to remove skype? sudo apt remove skype or sudo apt remove skypeforlinux don't work
<arpad> dpkg --get-selections | grep 'skype' gives output "skype-bin:i386					install
<arpad> "
<Unit193> Package name there is skype-bin..
<arpad> on "sudo apt-get --purge remove skype-bin:386
<arpad> "
<arpad> I get in the last line "E: Unable to locate package skype-bin:386
<arpad> "
<Unit193> Try  dpkg -l | grep skype
<Unit193> And there again, skype-bin:386 != skype-bin:i386
<arpad> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26124202/
<Unit193> sudo apt-get purge skype-bin
<arpad> Unit193: Mission accomplished! Missing 'i' was the culprit! Thank you for your attention and help!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<arpad> however, Catfish still finds some skype related files
<arpad> how to get rid of them? by simply deleting them?
<Unit193> If it's using the 'locate' backend, you'll have to update the db.
<arpad> Unit193: I think its beyond my scope atm.
<rozbeh> hi
<rozbeh> can someone help me plz
<rozbeh> ?
<xubuntu59d> hello
<xubuntu59d> biitchh
<xubuntu59d> suck my dick
<xubuntu59d> i wan't to fuck you
<hyw> hello
<hyw> is there a solution to this 5.2.2 guest additions error? VBoxClient: (seamless): failed to start, Stage: Setting guest IRQ filter mask Error: VERR_INTERNAL_ERROR
<krytarik> hyw: Sounds like a case for #vbox
<hyw> i wonder why it worked on linuxmint?
<krytarik> Different version?
<hyw> how to uninstall default guest additions in xubuntu 17.10?
<xubuntu01i> i like xubuntu
<hyw> i dont, after fixing vbox additions now firefox wont work and high cpu usage :(
<knome> hyw, again, as krytarik suggested, sounds like something to deal with in #vbox
<knome> hyw, if CPU usage was ok before you "fixed" the vbox additions and not ok after, and you didn't do anything else that might affect this, it's most likely an issue with vbox additions
<hyw> it seemed like cpu usage was high when i started firefox, i did a reboot.. now firefox wont launch at all.. and cpu usage is ok
<knome> so have you checked what the output is if you try to launch firefox from a terminal?
<hyw> knome im a noob, i did this .. firefox & and got [1] 1683
<knome> don't do the &; you'll want the output on the terminal
<hyw> how to launch from terminal?
<knome> hyw, open a terminal, type "firefox" (without the quotes) and press enter
<knome> you can find the terminal emulator in the menu
<hyw> i did that without the & and it just does nothing
<hyw> VirtualBox:~$ firefox
<knome> you can try "firefox --safe-mode" next
#xubuntu 2017-12-07
<Aquza> Someone know when they fix the two wifi icons in the panel=
<Aquza> ?
<bazhang> Aquza, you are posting here and in #ubuntu , you need to tell us which panel
<bazhang> the xfce4 panel?
<asdiky> hi guys can i ask about some assistance?
<fiet> asdiky: Don't ask to ak, just ask. :)
<slickymasterWork> !ask | asdiky
<ubottu> asdiky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<asdiky> i have a problem with the screen resolution =(
<asdiky> have big black strip in left part of my monitor.
<fiet> asdiky: And are you missing the right part of your screen?
<asdiky> no =( it moved right
<asdiky> my monitor resolution is 1440x900 but xrandr don't see this mode and 1024cx780 available
<fiet> asdiky: Are you sure it's not the monitor itself? You can adjust it through a menu on your monitor.
<GridCube> thats not how it works
<asdiky> yes i can use it from my second pc
<fiet> ok, just wanted to make sure
<asdiky> vga cabel is fine too (i tried different no changes)
<GridCube> asdiky: open the aditional drivers tab and check that you are using the correct ones for your video card
<GridCube> on a terminal type: lspci | grep "VGA"
<GridCube> to see how your system recognizes your card
<kennyloggins> asdiky: at least you've prob/ly got a complete menu that isn't missing accessories :( probably be february before I get it back trawling the websites etc.
<asdiky> ok ill try some guides while mint downloading the will see =)
<knome> kennyloggins, please stop complaining about the menu
<kennyloggins> knome I dont know what to search for in the ubuntu forums, and sorry.
<knome> if you create a new user account, is the menu visible there?
<asdiky> i have this problem even in grub =)
<kennyloggins> knome, how do I do that ?
<kennyloggins> oh, wait - user settings, right okay.
<Asdiky> Hi guys, if you remember me.. I'v solved the problem:)
<GridCube> Asdiky: what didi it?
<Asdiky> I find russian guide.. It says to make some changes in xorg.conf
<Asdiky> If you want i can give you a link.
<Asdiky> I still have problem with grub but system work fine, so i succeed
<CHVNX> XX
<sars> hello   i can play cs go or dota 2 on ubuntu?
<ponbiki> dota 2 you can (assuming you have the hw to do it)  not sure about cs:go
<MrRobot7> Does anyone know a way to prevent Terminal tabs from being dragged out to new Terminal windows when you accidently click/drag on a Terminal window?    it's so annoying hehe
<MrRobot7> Terminal 0.8.6
<Maxis> Morning all, I've got a little dilemma.
<Maxis> I started my computer today and got "system program problem detected"
<Maxis> checking /var/crash/, there's one file
<Maxis> https://pastebin.com/ki4Hex2V
<Maxis> and I have no idea what to make of that error message
<knome> is everything working as expected?
<Maxis> as far as I can tell! all the programs I'd normally use are functioning without issue
<knome> ok, in that case you can more or less safely ignore that error
<Maxis> it happens at every login, twice. nothing to worry about, do you think?
<genii> Usually something a bit more in /var/log/dpkg.log about what happened while it was trying to install something
<knome> if everything works as expected, it's nothing to worry about
<Maxis> I guess I'll just treat it as a minor annoyance until something comes of it.
<Maxis> Thanks for the help
<xubuntu98d> 1st time using irc... have question regarding xubuntu 17.10: has anyone had problems with shutdown?
<xubuntu98d> I've used previous releases and never had problems. I installed 17.10 and reboot or shutdown hangs and doesn't complete.
<xubuntu98d> holding down the power button is the only thing that works, for me.
<genii> xubuntu98d: You might try adding acpi=force option to the kernel loading line and see if that helps
<xubuntu98d> i'm not that computer literate to understand how to do it. i suppose i could googleit.
<xubuntu98d> but thanks for the feedback.
<genii> xubuntu98d: https://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter
<genii> Use the first method to try it out first, second method for permanent if it does
#xubuntu 2017-12-08
<xubuntu98d> okay. i'll give it a shot.
<scrub_> hi
<frad> i need a video editor to simply crop mkv files. on mkvtoolnix I dont find anything, kdenlive lets me crop, but I have to save onto somthing else (way too complicated for a noob, I jsut want to crop, not resize or reformat), avidemux has not been upgraded since 2 years and openshot lets me also crop, but I have to save to something else
<frad> help welcomed
<bazhang> frad, by reformat did you mean re encode
<frad> if reencoding means transforming a mkv into ogg, yes
<bazhang> that would be yes
<bazhang> I tend to do that with handbrake, although if you want cli only then ffmpeg
<frad> sudo apt get handbrake?
<bazhang> sudo apt install
<bazhang> you can tab complete the package name, such as handbrake-gtk, or whatever the exact package name is
<bazhang> !find handbrake
<ubottu> Found: handbrake, handbrake-cli
<bazhang> just handbrake then
<frad> have to do something else now, but thanks
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> very nice presets, very easy to get interface
<frad> bazhang, the mkv has subtitles, if I crop the first 50 seconds, will the subtitles still remain in the right spot?
<bazhang> frad, what have you tried so far
<frad> gotcha
<frad> bazhang, I believe handbrake is not what I need: when I said crop I mean to get rid of the first 50 seconds and the last 3 minutes of a mkv file and I dont see how can I do that with handbrake, there is not even a progress bar to choose the exact moment the image changes
<bazhang> frad, I didnt address that, just the final re-encode stage
<frad> ill keep asking then
<Teiws> Hi there
<Teiws> Somebody has already upgrade a BIOS on HP envy 13?
<bazhang> Teiws, prior to a xubuntu install?
<Teiws> yes of course bazhang.
<Teiws> For 1 year I have an issue with the fan speed...
<Teiws> I am going crazy with the noise...
<Teiws> So I will try to upgrade my BIOS on my HP Envy Notebook 13-d101nf. problem is the system board ID is 80DF and even if HP tell me the lastest BIOS version is F46.RevA I just have F35 version...
<Teiws> Can I share a link? Look this conversation... This is my issue. It's crazy. ( https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-System-and-Recovery/HP-Envy-13-Bios-Update/td-p/5935981 )
<xubuntu85d> Hello
<xubuntu85d> Can I ask
<genii> ...
<L0ki> Hello All, quick question, was getting taught about the MV command today to rename files...the example given was one file named 'motorhead' which had a sentence specific to itself. Another file named 'ramones', again containing text specific to it. the teacher then used the MV command from motorhead to Ramones, thus changing the name (to only motorhead) but also over writing the text contained in Ramones to that contained in motorhead, I thought in this case
<L0ki> the teacher thought I was wrong and that for renaming you would only use MV?
<strange> hey guys im having a very strange error im running xubuntu 14.04(cant upgrade because my videocard lost support) i can get audio through hdmi but on analog i just cant hear any sound in the volume control it does show the blue bar moving as if sound is being played but just cant hear anything
<strange> any suggestions?
<Valeyard> hello
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2017-12-09
<frad> my hdd is 1tb big, being ext4 I assume 1% of the blocks where reserved, but thats 50GB, too much space,
<frad> how do I reduce that value?
<frad> wait
<frad> 5%, so 50GB
<knome> frad, googling 'reserved blocks' gives this as the first link... https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/41125/ext2-3-4-reserved-blocks-percentage-purpose
<xubuntu84i> hellow
<roses> how do I tune a luks partition? I did "sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda3" and I got "tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda3, /dev/sda3 contains a crypto_LUKS file system"
<mentalita> is there an irc client that lets you group related channels in a folder in the channel switcher tree?
<kennyloggins> I install the gimp, but IDK how to the launcher on the desktop ?
<GridCube> kennyloggins: if you need to add a launcher on the desktop just right click and choose the option, in the command you need to add just type gimp
<kennyloggins> GridCube:  but 'gimp' doesn't come up as an option on the launcher, though.  or 'thegimp'
<GridCube> open a terminal and just type gimp
<GridCube> and see what happens
<kennyloggins> yes that just loads the gimp proogram.
<GridCube> then just make a launcher that just says gimp as it's command
<GridCube> also im pretty sure that you can just migrate the one in whiskers menu by right clicks too
<kennyloggins> GridCube: I guess IDK what I am doing : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6bducr
<GridCube> kennyloggins: the command needs to say "gimp" just that, it doesnt matter what else says anywhere
<GridCube> else
<kennyloggins> GridCube: okay - that worked, actually suggeste gimp 2.2 - but I just went went gimp.
<kennyloggins> **suggested
<GridCube> the numbers are not part of the command
<GridCube> you can just put whatever you want on the name part
<GridCube> you can also change the icon to whatever you want
<kennyloggins> just put 'thegimp' - don't know where the icon is located at ?
<GridCube> probably on /etc/icons or something
<GridCube> don't know
<GridCube> you can always just download a png from google and use that
<kennyloggins> Gridcube, okay thanks - got that now . https://imgur.com/3o2JcOp
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> neat
<mister_popo> hello
<GridCube> :D hola mister_popo :P how is kami sama
<mister_popo> i'm sorry to bother you, i'm dropping by to ask for help
<GridCube> !ask | mister_popo
<ubottu> mister_popo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mister_popo> GridCube: i haven't seen piccolo for a while, but i get he's getting along fine
<GridCube> :P
<mister_popo> ok, so here goes. i'm sharing a laptop with someone else, let's say my user account is mister_popo and hers is miss_pipi. Under miss_pipi xfce session, the links to "documents","music" and so point to /home/mister_popo/music documents and all. obviously they should point to /home/miss_pipi. I dont know when this happened. For the record, an old ubuntu was installed on this computer (12.10 or so...).
<mister_popo> the home is on a sparated partition and xubuntu uses it ( i flushed the ubuntu partition and installed xubuntu over it ). I looked where i could, desperately did a grep -ir mister_popo ~/* in miss_pipi's home folder and found nothing. i looked for symlinks and no, thunar does not use simlinks for its shortcuts. i resorted to digging in the dconf database, i printed all its content ( dconf dump / )
<mister_popo> and found at least one occurence of /home/mister_popo ... but it's under the rythmbox settings, so, not related to me. Now i'm at loss. any help is welcome.
<mister_popo> in short, where does thunar stores its shortcuts to Music, Documents, Videos and all
<GridCube> sorry, i don't know
<xubuntu89w> hi
<flocculant> mister_popo: check what .config/user-dirs.dirs shows on the wrong one - might help
<lignux> Hi, is anyone using neovim with the default xfce terminal? I am seeing a lot of garbage symbols when i try to use it so im wondering if anyone had any similair issues
<mister_popo> lignux: locale not properly set ?
<lignux> mister_popo: no idea i just installed xubuntu. Previously i used manjaro so i haven't setup anything yet
<lignux> Can't seem to resolve it
<lignux> Ill just use a different terminal emulator this one sucks
<xubox> hi from swizerland
<koolkalang> so, firefox and sessions
<koolkalang> everytime I logout, the firefox windows move all around
<koolkalang> move to different workspaces, and seemingly resize themselves
<koolkalang> is there a recommended way to just save the windows so they're all in the right spot - I thought that was what sessions were for
#xubuntu 2017-12-10
<mentalita> what is this mousepad thingy based on?\
<xubuntu33i> tes
<xubuntu33i> hello
<rud0lf> any idea how to troubleshoot thunar taking long time (more that 30~40 seconds) to open sftp://rud0lf@my.shell.server typed in address bar?
<rud0lf> it doesn't hang thunar window; with ssh, scp and filezilla the connection is instant
<rud0lf> maybe the hint would be that smb://some-path-to-windows-pc-resource opens a long time too
<rud0lf> but i thought it's other site fault
<Valeyard1> idk man
<dmanyep> hello
<dmanyep> i just bought the gigabyte geforce gtx 1050ti gpu
<dmanyep> before, i had more than one monitor working, now, only one monitor workds
<dmanyep> the intent was to expand to 4 monitors
<dmanyep> not sure what is wrong, need help pleae
<xubuntu01d> ummm, is this working?
<krytarik> Yes, just a bit more patience..
<xubuntu01d> i really need some help
<xubuntu01d> i swapped out my gpu's and have an gigabyte geforce gtx 1050ti
<xubuntu01d> and now only one monitor works, the intent was to have more than two monitors working. on boot, i only have one monitor working which is tied into the dvi port of the gpu
<xubuntu01d> when i try to install the driver, it doesn't recognize the file
<TaZeR> for some reason whenever i saw xubuntu i feel like im saying a bad word
<TaZeR> like xubuntu you dude!
<Andrio> Do you want your possessions identified?
<anarhist> hello, after upgrading to 17.10 my scanner doesn't work. it's an HP scanner, i can see it when i do hp-probe, and the simple-scan actually shows it to me when i connect it, but then when i actually press 'Scan' it gives 'Cannot connect to scanner' error
<well_laid_lawn> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<well_laid_lawn> anarhist:  ↑
<geraldo> hi
<mister_popo> flocculant: checked that, but its content is correct since it uses the $HOME variable. and the user's environment does not contain any weird path
<mister_popo> anyway, i found the culprit
<mister_popo> it's in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<mister_popo> oddly enougth, the recursive grep did not find it
<mister_popo> i had to do some hide and seek game with a new .config folder then add elements one by one
<dongyi> Hello.
<dongyi> XFCE is not active.
<Unit193> Why do you say this?
<flocculant> mister_popo: glad you found the issue
<roses> is there a xubuntu chronometer?
<knome> not a xubuntu specific one, but i'm sure there is something in the ubuntu repositories that satisfies your needs
<voider1> Hey, I was trying to install Xubuntu on my PC, but when I want to install I keep getting a black screen with gibberish on it.
<voider1> Any ideas?
<knome> gibberish meaning what?
<knome> it's not readable at all or it doesn't make sense to you?
<voider1> It's like text, but dotted and very bold.
<voider1> knome: Not readable.
<knome> what's the hardware you are using? is it very old or very new?
<knome> also which xubuntu version?
<voider1> Or well, I can kinda read it, but it's hard to.
<voider1> knome: Pretty new.
<voider1> knome: I think latest? I just downloaded it from the website.
<knome> it might help debugging if you can get any idea what the screen says
<voider1> I'll send a pic.
<voider1> knome: https://imgur.com/a/MyVyv
<knome> hmm.
<well_laid_lawn> that pic show kernel output that suggests there is an issue with the opensource module for the nvidia graphics
<voider1> Oh God.
<voider1> Is this easily fixable?
<voider1> I just want to dualboot a Linux distro on my machine...
<well_laid_lawn> it depends on what the actual issue is and whether you can log in on tty2
<voider1> How would I go about doing the second?
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+alt+f2 and see if the login prompt appears
<voider1> Doesn't work, sadly.
<well_laid_lawn> the laptop model ?
<voider1> No laptop.
<voider1> Custom-built computer.
<voider1> But I think I won't even bother fixing this.
<voider1> I've been at for 2 days with other distros.
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<voider1> But there's no support for my network card.
<voider1> Thought, maybe Ubuntu-like would have it.
<voider1> But this is too much trouble to go through imo.
<well_laid_lawn> you have to be a little careful when selecting parts for a linux comp
<voider1> It's a Windows PC, but I want to dualboot Linux because I want a capable OS for developing.
<knome> then it's essentially a linux pc as well ;)
#xubuntu 2018-12-03
<pmjdebruijn> it would seem enabling sync_to_vblank in xfwm is poorly handled by the amdgpu driver
<pmjdebruijn> after a while my screen does blank, and doesn't come back, not even for a console
<pmjdebruijn> i'll try in-driver tearfree tonight
<pmjdebruijn> btw, i'm also see two networkmanager icons sometimes
<pmjdebruijn> i'm reading this is a long standig issue? can anybody confirm this?
<Iolo> If you do a "xfce4-panel -r" on the command line, does the extra icon go away?
<pmjdebruijn> I don't have it now, but i'll try when I have it again
<pmjdebruijn> Iolo: but if it does?
<syb0rg> I can confirm that is a longstanding issue, as I have experienced it on occasion for some time, pmjdebruijn
<Iolo> pmjdebruijn, simply curious. I'm having a similar issue with the redshift-gtk icon.
<pmjdebruijn> ah ok
<pmjdebruijn> i'll try when I get it
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> how I can change the format the date is displayed profile-wide? No, not just the clock - I want to change whole locale. And no, not change the country - I want to change the date format to '%Y-%m-%d'.
<diogenes_> TheWild, use orage
<diogenes_> then in orage settings in Lin1 one you put: %Y:%m:%d
<diogenes_> and gtehre you have it
<diogenes_> Line 1*
<knome> TheWild, export LC_TIME="locale", where locale is a locale with that date format?
<xubuntu15w> Are all the versions 32-bit compatible
<xubuntu15w> I'm looking for something to run off of a little bit older laptop it's just not a very powerful one. Dual core atom but it don't support 64-bit as I have tried many times.
<xubuntu15w> Just need to know if they will work on 32-bit systems
<xubuntu15w> Ok thanks I guess. I'm not mad at you guys I'm just upset that it's not very clear on what your operating system is compatible with thank you
<Iolo> Does @daily in my crontab really only run at midnight? I was hoping it actually meant daily, i.e. once every day regardless of what time it is. Do I have to go back to a systemd timer?
<pmjdebruijn> Iolo: cat /etc/crontab
<pmjdebruijn> Iolo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Timers that might suit you better
<Iolo> pmjdebruijn, does /etc/crontab function differently from a user-specific crontab?
<pmjdebruijn> I don't understand
<pmjdebruijn> crontab contains the entry which kicks off /etc/cron.daily
<pmjdebruijn> there you will see at exactly what time it's kicked off
<pmjdebruijn> but essentially cron isn't really geared for workstations
<pmjdebruijn> there was anacron at some point
<pmjdebruijn> and it still is there
<Iolo> I don't understand either. I'm not using /etc/cron.daily, I'm using the @daily time specifier in my own crontab that I generated with crontab -e
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> no clue about that
<pmjdebruijn> I generally avoid crontab -e
<Iolo> Either way though, it does sound like it only runs at a specific time, instead of actually _daily_ like systemd timers can do
<pmjdebruijn> Iolo: this is why anacron exists
<Iolo> So I guess it's back to systemd timers for me
<Andrio> Midnight is still every day as long as the computer is on at that time...
#xubuntu 2018-12-04
<xubuntu02d> uhhh I don't know if this is working or not.
<xubuntu02d> I need some assistance.
<diogenes_> xubuntu02d, ?
<xubuntu02d> My little brother installed Xubntu on to my desktop years ago but doesn't remember the password he set for the user.
<xubuntu02d> I've been trying to do a factory reset or something simuler to that cause I can't get the update for  xubuntu 18.10
<diogenes_> xubuntu02d, i guess a re-installation is the way to go
<xubuntu02d> I see, offtopic question.
<xubuntu02d> It seems like Xubuntu runs faster then Windows 10 which makes me curious if simple games like Payday 2 or Left4Dead2 would be able to run on this operating system.
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<diogenes_> with steam play quite possible
<xubuntu02d> Alright, thank you.
<wyseguy> i liking this xfce better than osx
<diogenes_> wyseguy, way better
<wyseguy> diogenes_, only thing i miss is messages
<wyseguy> any alternatives?
<wyseguy> and time machine for backup
<diogenes_> dejadup is good for backup
<diogenes_> no clue about messages
<wyseguy> imessage
<wyseguy> ability to text on the computer and have it sync on the phone
<xubuntu51w> I installed xubuntu 18.10 from the scratch. The installation goes rather well. Unfortunately there's a irregularity with my ACER laptop keyboard. A number of keys ( accessible with key FN ) generates the FN character. The wanted  normal character cann't be typed. Those keys status are before the installation is correct ( checked during before installation) This failure occurs in Xubuntu 18.04, 18.04.1 and 18.10. Is this a known fai
<diogenes_> wyseguy, https://www.igeeksblog.com/best-imessage-alternatives/
<diogenes_> xubuntu51w, what characters it doesn't type?
<wyseguy> xubuntu51w, menu, settings, keyboard, layout, keyboard model
<xubuntu51w> the characters m, j,k, l,u,i, p. Instead the FN characters are given in spite the FN key hadn't been pressed
<diogenes_> try deactivating numlock
<xubuntu51w> model: 105 keys with dead keys , international. layout: english (VS) international.
<xubuntu51w> Those incorrect  keys have typed properly in Ubuntu 18.04
<xubuntu51w> I have disable all options in vanin
<xubuntu51w> in vain
<diogenes_> what laptop model?
<xubuntu51w> acer TMB 116 with a standard US keyboard
<diogenes_> what character shows up when you press u?
<well_laid_lawn> xev is a handy cli tool for finding out how X sees the keypresses
<xubuntu51w> m = 0, j = 1,k = 2, l =3 ,u = 4,i =5 , o = 6  p = *
<diogenes_> xubuntu51w, find a key labeled as 'num lk', 'num lock' or some times a '# symbol'. these keys are used for turning on and off the number lock facility. Sometimes these keys are associated with a 'Fn' key on the key board. Then you have to press and hold this 'Fn' key and then press the 'num lock' key.
<diogenes_> that's not an issue, i had it many times on some laptops
<diogenes_> you can also watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20BKGs91Oq8
<xubuntu51w> OK I try it later Thx U all
<xubuntu51w> the mistyped key Irregularity in xubuntu 18.10 with acer laptop has been solved due to the tip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20BKGs91Oq8. Thank U all
<wyseguy> word
<Xatenev> hi
<Xatenev> a friend of mine just has a new notebook with xubuntu 18.04 minimal
<Xatenev> now when he launches any browser (tested with ff, chrome) the font of links seems to be gone for some reason? http://i.imgur.com/zPATnNK.png
<Xatenev> its really weird, ive never seen something like this lol
<Xatenev> in the green button should be "Sign in"
<Xatenev> the top left links should be visible too, not just the first letters :P
<Xatenev> and top right is a link too next to the icon
<diogenes_> Xatenev, that's because you've got a dark theme
<diogenes_> right?
<Xatenev> diogenes_, dark theme of what exactly?
<diogenes_> of your xfce desktop
<diogenes_> what theme are you using in Appearence?
<Xatenev> yes adwauta-dark
<diogenes_> ok then open the terminal
<diogenes_> run the following commands:
<diogenes_> cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default && mkdir chrome
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<Xatenev> cybeaer, was the friend i talked about, he joined in now too :p  so you can directly communicate lol
<cybeaer> hi, typing the command right now ^^'
<diogenes_> cybeaer, ok tell me when done
<diogenes_> you gonna see no output
<cybeaer> done and just switched to folder klsu8ig.default
<cybeaer> nothing else
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome && touch userContent.css
<cybeaer> done
<diogenes_> mousepad ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/userContent.css
<diogenes_> it will open a blank doc
<cybeaer> yes (opened with vim)
<diogenes_> ok in that file you paste the following content: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qrZz2qgkpY/
<diogenes_> save, close, re-launch firefox
<diogenes_> should be fine
<cybeaer> nope still the same
<diogenes_> cat  ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/chrome/userContent.css | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io
<diogenes_> share the link here
<Xatenev> diogenes_, Are you sure it should be called userContent.css and not userChrome.css ?
<Xatenev> (Found some references related to userChrome thus the question :p)
<diogenes_> Xatenev, on my system it's userContent.css
<Xatenev> ah :)
<diogenes_> also can you give me the link that you had troubles with
<diogenes_> and i check it on my ff
<cybeaer> http.//ix.io/1ve1
<diogenes_> cybeaer, yeah, looks right. If i had the link to the page i could test it.
<cybeaer> tried with a light theme too (greybird) because at the moment i use adwaita_dark
<cybeaer> http://git.bj83.de
<Xatenev> fwiw userChrome.css seems to be used to modify firefox actual interface and not the webpage :)
<diogenes_> cybeaer, look fine here with that trick: http://i.imgur.com/lXJ3Ac7.png
<diogenes_> let me try without that trick
<cybeaer> could it be that some fonts are missing? i installed the xubuntu minimal
<cybeaer> if i remove the "font-weight" attribute (is set to normal) from the button the text is displayed
<diogenes_> hmm
<diogenes_> for me that website displays normal
<diogenes_> with or without any tricks
<cybeaer>  :/ every item containing the font-weight: normal or light wont show... bold and others work...
<cybeaer> diogenes_: which firefox version do you use exactly?
<diogenes_> cybeaer, 63.0.3
<diogenes_> but also i'm on a slightly different debian based distro
 * diogenes_ is offline
<cybeaer> so the missing font/package could still be it?
<cybeaer> if anyone want to know... it was the ms fonts that where missing... (ttf-mscorefonts-installer) seems there is no fallback font for them
<cybeaer> if diogenes is back, pls tell him a big thanks from me ^^
<HealingTrout> Hello?
<HealingTrout> I've been trying to do a full re-install & don't know how to do it.
<HealingTrout> Been looking online & everything but so far came up with nothing.
<diogenes_> HealingTrout, what's exactly the issue you're facing?
<HealingTrout> Well my brother installed Xubuntu on my computer, he forgot the password that he placed for it & so now I can't install anything on it.
<HealingTrout> I was told last night that a re-install would fix it.
<diogenes_> HealingTrout, first of download xubuntu iso
<diogenes_> write it to usb
<HealingTrout> Done
<diogenes_> is it on usb?
<HealingTrout> Alright aside form writing it to usb
<HealingTrout> I've moved the file to an external hard drive cause that's what I have currently.
<diogenes_> you need to write it to eitehr usb or dvd
<diogenes_> either*
<HealingTrout> So it won't write to a external hard drive?
<diogenes_> HealingTrout, nope, to a usb
<diogenes_> to the external drive you copy all the data
<diogenes_> because you will have to delete everything, (if you don't have a separate /home)
<diogenes_> which i doubt
<HealingTrout> Alright give me a second, lookin' for a usb right now.
<drleviathan> I've been able to fix a lost password without actually re-installing.
<HealingTrout> Back now
<HealingTrout> Well there was another user telling me that I would need to do a full re-install to fix it.
<HealingTrout> If there is another way that would be nice.
<drleviathan> The method was: (1) boot from USB or DVC with "try xubuntu" option (NOT "install xubuntu")
<drleviathan> (2) Once logged in to trial xubuntu: open terminal
<HealingTrout> Also how do I go about writing it to the usb.
<HealingTrout> Yea sorry, I know nothing of this, but my brother was using my computer as a sever & then he moved out.
<HealingTrout> Without telling me how to revert it back.
<drleviathan> to make a bootable USB...
<drleviathan> uh... do you have a working xubuntu system?  or are you on windows?
<HealingTrout> I'm on a working Xubuntu System
<HealingTrout> I know nothing about this system or how to use it.
<HealingTrout> So yea.
<drleviathan> so fist plug the USB into a slot
<HealingTrout> Done
<drleviathan> then open a terminal
<drleviathan> and type:  dmesg
<HealingTrout> Alright
<HealingTrout> Done
<drleviathan> (which will print a lot of text to screen)
<drleviathan> but you're interested in the lines at the bottom
<drleviathan> they say something about detecting the USB and you want to know which device it is using
<drleviathan> like:  /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc
<drleviathan> perhaps your system will automount the USB.  The question is: which device?
<HealingTrout> Give me a second
<HealingTrout> This is what it gave me
<HealingTrout> Damn, can't copy & paste
<HealingTrout> Well then
<drleviathan> just need to know the device
<drleviathan> once you know the device you want to make sure it is not mounted (my system always automounts the USB) so I type: umount /dev/sdb1  (or whatever the device + partition is)
<HealingTrout> I think I found it.
<drleviathan> alternatively from dmesg, if your system automounted the USB drive you can type:  mount  (to list all mount points)
<drleviathan> then once unmounted you would type:  sudo dd if=/path/to/your/xubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<drleviathan> where "if" stands for "input file"
<drleviathan> "of" is "output file"
<diogenes_> drleviathan, he can't do sudo
<diogenes_> only on live system
<HealingTrout> Don't know what a partition is.
<drleviathan> oh, hrm
<HealingTrout> Like I said, I know nothing about how Xubuntu runs or works
<drleviathan> so is there a DVD writer and do you have a blank DVD?
<HealingTrout> Yes to the writer, give me a second to find one, remember someone leaving a stack of it somewhere.
<HealingTrout> Got it.
<drleviathan> it has been a while since I've gone the DVD route
<drleviathan> I need to look up some info.  Perhaps someone else remembers.  I think I used the cdrecord command but that command isn't available on my system right now
<drleviathan> and if you need to install it... then this path wouldn't work
<diogenes_> xubuntu afaik is shipping with xburn
<HealingTrout> Alright then, well I've place the blank CD into the computer.
<drleviathan> HealingTrout, is it a blank CD or blank DVD>
<drleviathan> I don't see any xburn but I do see an xfburn (which I've never used before)
<HealingTrout> The package on it says "TDK CD-R For Computer Burning Writeable Surface"
<drleviathan> yeah, that won't be big enough for a full xubuntu install image
<drleviathan> but perhaps you could download a smaller minimal installer and use that
<drleviathan> the internet says lubuntu can fit on a CD-R
<drleviathan> but no, the 64-bit version is 1.6G
<drleviathan> ah, HealingTrout you want the "Ubuntu minimal CD" image
<HealingTrout> Honestly @ this point I kida want to get Windows 10 back on here.
<HealingTrout> Give me a second, I just decided to message my brother, didn't know if he was busy or not,
<drleviathan> wow, the minimal install is only 64MB
<HealingTrout> Fuck
<HealingTrout> Give me a second, he's texting me though the steps.
<drleviathan> however, the minimal might be "install only" and might not have the "try ubuntu" option
<drleviathan> I've got to go AFK.  Back in 1 hour.
#xubuntu 2018-12-05
<_marshy> hey, I tried waking my computer up from hibernation and it was just a black screen -- so i powered it off. when it came back, i'd get an error that said "failed to start session" -- so, i go to a command line and installed xfce-session and now i can login to xfce, but not a xubuntu session. any ideas?
<TikityTik> i messed up my partition table for my usb stick, how do i create a bootable usb stick of Xubuntu?
<xubunter> hi there
<xubunter> need help
<xubunter> anybody for ubuntu dual boot with win10?
<xubunter> eeeeooo
<xubunter> anybody here????????????
<xubunter> hey there
<xubunter> motherfuckers
<xubunter> madafaka
<xubunter> maricones me la vais a chupar todos
<drleviathan> xubunter, what do you need help with?
<xubunter> hi there
<drleviathan> hello xubunter
<xubunter> i need to install ubuntu in dual boot with windows
<drleviathan> yes, that sounds like a good idea
<xubunter> but ubuntu installer does not recognize windows gpt partition
<drleviathan> I don't think I've solved that problem myself.  I always install xubuntu over Windows these days.
<drleviathan> so you're wondering "how to install dual boot ubuntu with windows with gpt partition"
<drleviathan> which I just googled...
<xubuntu05w> Hello, I have a problem with Vulkan Drivers at X11 (if I understood it correctly). Is this channel the correct place to ask or should I join somewhere else?
<xubunter> i had xubuntu installed with windows but i had to reinstall windows and i lost access to linux partition
<drleviathan> Perhaps this web page has info that will help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubunter> thanks
<xubunter> i will take a look
<drleviathan> you're trying to recover the lost data/partition?  or you just want to reinstall and get dual-boot working again?
<xubunter> i tried to recover the partition but grub installer says that cannot work under gpt partition
<drleviathan> it is true: windows does not play well with dual booted systems.  Always install Windows first and then ubuntu.
<xubunter> o_0
<xubunter> i tried using grub2win but still cannot access
<drleviathan> Is there data on that lost partition you want to save?
<xubunter> even reinstalling does not work also.
<xubunter> i reinstall but it does not boot into linux and grub does not install by itself
<xubunter> no data
<xubunter> that's why i formatted and reinstalled again... but still not working
<xubunter> grub refuses to install itself into a gpt partition
<xubunter> xubuntu05w, check this webpage https://linuxconfig.org/install-and-test-vulkan-on-linux
<xubunter> bye
<xubuntu05w> xubunter: thanks, I will try it. I think the "Ubuntu" section applies for Xubuntu as well?
<xubuntu05w> xubunter: I tried the step with adding the PPA and it says "- 16.04 (xenial) <- unmantained - migrate to bionic ASAP"
<xubuntu05w> I searched for "upgrade xubuntu 16.04 to 18.04" but all it finds are Ubuntu results. Do you (or someone else) have a good guide for upgrading on Xubuntu? I currently use the 16.04 that I installed some years ago
<Spass> xubuntu05w, the upgrade process should be exactly the same as on Ubuntu, you can do it via CLI or GUI, just remember to backup your data, because every upgrade could potentially go wrong
<Spass> the easiest way is probably using Software Updater utility, so Alt+F2 and run "update-manager"
<Spass> (or just find it in the Whisker Menu)
<xubuntu07w> hello
<xubuntu07w> can anyone help me?
#xubuntu 2018-12-06
<_marshy> hey guys
<_marshy> anyone around?
<David_M> Does this system support snaps and flatpaks? Can I use latest XFCE?
<brainwash> David_M: both systems are available, but Xfce is not packaged this way
<brainwash> David_M: for latest packages you can use the Xubuntu PPAs https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev
<David_M> Why are window control buttons so small?
<knome> huh, on my 18.04 after the last updates xfsettinds went somehow crazy and created a loop that hogged down all of my resources
<al3xprey> how can I add notification badges to docky?
<al3xprey> if they are not present natively
<knome> ochosi, was that known?
<al3xprey> hey
<knome> hello.
<al3xprey> what's up
<knome> well, see above, or for non-support-related chat, #xubuntu-offtopic
<al3xprey> how about my docky question?
<knome> i don't use docky, so i have no idea, sorry
<al3xprey> :(
<knome> since it's not shipped by default on xubuntu, it might mean this is the case for majority of people here
<al3xprey> ok then, the default xubuntu dock does not include notification badges either
<al3xprey> if they are not natively supported
<al3xprey> how can this be added to the dock
<knome> witty, but i don't know that either.
<diogenes_> al3xprey, try cairo-dock instead
<al3xprey> cairo-dock didn't have the notification support either
<al3xprey> awn included
<diogenes_> afaik cairo used to have some options about notifications
<knome> so since none of the docks you have tried support those notification badges, maybe it's not possible to have them then?
<diogenes_> it was long time since i tried it
<knome> or is there a dock/panel that supports those (and with which they actually work)?
<al3xprey> nah I was wondering if I can ADD them, since for example Thunderbird has notification badges
<al3xprey> on either dock
<al3xprey> no plugins in thunderbird
<al3xprey> it just works
<knome> i imagine it would mean you would need to add the code to the software
<diogenes_> al3xprey, ask thunderbird devs about their secret trick :)
<al3xprey> yes I just wanted to find someone with experience that has done it
<al3xprey> since I couldnt find info in the lists
<al3xprey> haha, it's some kind of native notification support
<knome> if they had done it for $software, then i'm pretty sure that code would be included in them already, and you would have the feature
<knome> it would be sane if they didn't share such code.
<knome> it would be *insane*
<knome> is what i meant...
<knome> out of curiosity, which software lacks the notification support?
<al3xprey> Messenger, Slack (has a really stupid notification tray icon in linux), Skype, HexChat as I am using it atm
<al3xprey> the windows indicate that there is some kind of an event
<al3xprey> but the dock icon has no badges
<knome> this is indeed something the software developers should take care of
<knome> it's also impossible for anybody else to do that if the software is closed source, like i imagine slack, skype and messenger being
<al3xprey> not entirely, the messenger app is mostly built on electron
<al3xprey> take it as a browser window with only facebook messenger and SOME code
<al3xprey> for things like
<al3xprey> ***DRUM ROLL****
<al3xprey> notifications.
<diogenes_> al3xprey, you can create your own app with nativefier and with the argument --tray /path/to/image/png, and tehre you have it
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 18.10 is out! https://xubuntu.org/release/18-10/ | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at https://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<cyborjedi> hi
<cyborjedi> guys
<diogenes_> hi
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Supported releases: https://xubuntu.org/releases | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at https://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
#xubuntu 2018-12-07
<xubuntu42w> Help
<xubuntu42w> Installing xubntn on a windows xp desktop.
<xubuntu42w> can i archive the image  and boot from the files that i have downloaded ? without burning the files to a cd?
<Kumool> xubuntu42w: windows xp?
<Kumool> dude get rid of that
<Kumool> you're better off using wine
<Kumool> xubuntu42w: get some pen drives or an external hdd and overwrite the entire disk
<xubuntu42w> LOL git rid of it... yea  old tech equipement an external dard drive  and over write  the  computers drives... then  i wont ever be able to dual boot the computer. what happens to the BIOS if i over write the disk?
<xubuntu71w> join
<lapion> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<lapion> since the removal of gksudo I am being asked to select a sudo user even though the current user has sudo rights.
<lapion> things such as flash installer is broken over this
<lapion> as is synaptic
<lapion> pkexec
<diogenes_> lapion, why u removed gksudo?
<lapion> ubuntu 18.04 has no gksudo anymore
<lapion> debian removed it
<diogenes_> and?
<lapion> xubuntu also has no gksudo anymore
<lapion> upon upgrade gksudo is removed
<diogenes_> but it came with your system
<diogenes_> u didnt upgrade
<lapion> and if one has more then one user with sudo group one will be asked which user to use in stead of simply assuming the current user is the destined sudo user
<lapion> diogenes_, it came with 16.04 witht he upgrade to 18.04 it got removed
<diogenes_> u said u removed it or the upgrade removed it?
<lapion> diogenes_, the upgrade of course otherwhise I would not be here
<diogenes_> then it's a broken upgrade process
<lapion> no diogenes_ it has been removed from ubuntu
<lapion> it is no longer in the repositories
<diogenes_> i understand but it must no create issue
<diogenes_> if it creates issue then it's a broken upgrade, something went wrong
<diogenes_> that's why i prefer fresh install
<lapion> well diogenes_ add a second user to the sudo group install synaptic package manager and try to run it from menu->system tools->synaptic that will not work, then run the command from a terminial (synaptic.pkexec) to find out why it will not run from menu
<lapion> this same behaviour happens with all pkexec-ed programs
<lapion> if one has more then one user with sudo rights
<diogenes_> lapion, i'm on a different distro rn :)
<lapion> even if the user running the pkexec  command is part of sudo group
<lapion> diogenes_, for some reason pkexec does not use /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkit-agent-helper-1
<lapion> and in stead tries to ask the question from a terminal window
<xubuntu11w> Is it possible to use Xubuntu with ATI Radeon HD 4650 ?
<kumul> is there a way to install all additional dependencies in an executable?
<kumul> like automatically
<kumul> i'll ask on #ubuntu
<xubuntu40w> hello
<xubuntu40w> I wanto upgrade my bionic 32 bit xubuntu to cosmic. Ho can I do that?
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, afaik cosmic is 64 only? not sure though
<xubuntu40w> there is 32 bits version for xubuntu
<xubuntu40w> https://xubuntu.org/download/
<xubuntu40w> but no way to upgrade. do-release-upgrade refuses to do it
<diogenes_> yep there is, pardon, then  you need to first upgrade to bionic
<diogenes_> and then to cosmic
<diogenes_> or you're on bionic already
<xubuntu40w> I am on bionic
<diogenes_> did you set it to upgrade whenever a new release is available/.
<diogenes_> or you set to notify for LTS only?
<xubuntu40w> I set it to upgrade whenever a new release is available/
<diogenes_> try:  do-release-upgrade -d
<xubuntu40w> no luck
<xubuntu40w> changing bionic into cosmic in /etc/apt/sources.list allows to upgrade. But it is not friendly-user
<diogenes_> you mean not user friendly :)
<xubuntu40w> :)
<NerdTheThird> xd
#xubuntu 2018-12-08
<Promethean> What part of Xubuntu is it that intercepts Shift-F6?
<Promethean> I've looked for it under Settings > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts
<Promethean> and under Settings > Window Manager > Keyboard
<Promethean> and I need it for the Rename command in IntelliJ IDEA
<Promethean> something's intercepting it, and whatever its function is, my usage pattern doesn't distinguish it from doing nothing
<Promethean> distinguish\ the intercepting program's response, I mean
<BackTheNerd> woohoo.
<Promethean> Hi! What part of Xubuntu is it that intercepts Shift-F6, and how do I turn that shortcut off?
<Promethean> It's conflicting with IntelliJ IDEA
<Promethean> I've already looked under Settings > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts and Settings > Window Manager > Keyboard
<Promethean> and I can't think of anywhere else to look for stray keyboard shortcuts
<xubuntu31w> What part of Xubuntu is it that intercepts Shift-F6?
<xubuntu31w> I've looked under Settings > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts and Settings > Window Manager > Keyboard
<xubuntu31w> but I can't find it in either, and yet Shift-F6 still isn't being received in IntelliJ IDEA, which is the app I *want* to catch Shift-F5
<xubuntu31w> Shift-F6*
<xubuntu31w> since in that app it's Rename. How do I find what's interfering?
<xubuntu31w> .
<brainwash> xubuntu31w: did you try to bind it so some action, and then unbind it?
<xubuntu05w> -join
#xubuntu 2018-12-09
<ntnsndr> Hi friends. I'm having trouble with the screen staying blank after waking from suspend since upgrading to 18.10. It's the problem described here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1093667/xubuntu-18-10-blank-screen-after-waking-from-suspend/1098031#1098031
<xubuntu22d> join
<irgendwer4711> hi, there is a strange affect after last update. some icons in start menu are bigger and there is an outline in panel.
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: maybe sharing a screenshot can help to identify the problem
<irgendwer4711> ok
<diogenes_> irgendwer4711, also look for .gtkrc or similar file in /home
<irgendwer4711> https://imgur.com/3f0mSAW
<brainwash> that's bug 1806256
<ubottu> bug 1806256 in garcon (Ubuntu) "Menu icons don't all have the same size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1806256
<brainwash> the outline can be disable via right click on panel > preferences > items > notification area > ...
<brainwash> I think
<brainwash> or indicator plugin
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: well done :-D
<brainwash> the icon size bug will only be fixed in 19.04 though
<irgendwer4711> oh
<irgendwer4711> are they silly?
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: they?
<irgendwer4711> the maintainer
<irgendwer4711> *s
<brainwash> it's a minor issue anyway
<brainwash> you have to keep in mind that the xubuntu team is short-handed
<brainwash> and 18.10 will move to 19.04 in few months anyway
<diogenes_> not cool to call silly unless you paid for the product
<irgendwer4711> 4 month
<Belph> Hello, where can I find the checksum for Xubuntu 18.04?
<zzero1> I'm trying to modify a live cd iso. Why the xubuntu user is not listed in /etc/passwd ?
#xubuntu 2019-12-02
<Kumool> lsof has no output, is this a normal xubuntu feature?
<Bashing-om> Kumool: Nope -I get tons of output with 'lsof'.
<xubuntu83w> Hi. I have a problem trying to install metro burg grub throws me the following errors: Obj: 1 https://deb.opera.com/opera-stable stable InReleaseIgn: 2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu bionic InReleaseIgn: 3 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InReleaseErr: 4 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security
<xubuntu83w> Release  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.153 80]Ign: 5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/burg/ubuntu bionic InReleaseErr: 6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu bionic Release  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]Err: 7 http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/burg/ubuntu bionic Release  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]Err: 8
<xubuntu83w> http://gt.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease  Could not resolve «gt.old-releases.ubuntu.com»Err: 9 http://gt.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates InRelease  Could not resolve «gt.old-releases.ubuntu.com»Err: 10 http://gt.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-backports InRelease  Could not resolve
<xubuntu83w> «gt.old-releases.ubuntu.com»Reading package list ... DoneE: The repository «http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security Release» does not have a Publication file.N: You cannot update a repository like this securely and therefore it is disabled by default.N: See the apt-secure (8) manual page for details on creating repositories and
<xubuntu83w> configuring users.E: The repository "http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu bionic Release" does not have a Publication file.N: You cannot update a repository like this securely and therefore it is disabled by default.N: See the apt-secure (8) manual page for details on creating repositories and configuring users.E: The repository
<xubuntu83w> «http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/burg/ubuntu bionic Release» does not have a Publication file.N: You cannot update a repository like this securely and therefore it is disabled by default.N: See the apt-secure (8) manual page for details on creating repositories and configuring users. I'm new and I don't understand much about xubunt. thanks for
<Kumool> Bashing-om: any clue what could be causing this silence?
<Bashing-om> Kumool: Way over my pay grade in this instance :(
<Kumool> :S
<Kumool> oh well, I'll try again next week
<Kumool> bye!
<Kumool> that sounded to cheery
<Kumool> i hope you all die
<Kumool> there that's better
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool>  /quit
<Unit193> Kumool: That humor is likely best reserved for other channels, though.
<dave578> Hi, I'm installing Xubuntu on a Kiosk Machine. I have a backup of the old kiosk on a usb drive. How do I restore firefox and x11 config files from this backup?
<gnrp> dave578: What do you mean with x11 config files? Firefox config you will find under .mozilla
<gnrp> ah, sorry, just read about kiosk mode
<dave578> Can I just extract .mozilla from the zip to the home dir of the kiosk user and thats it?
<gnrp> apparently that stuff is stored under /usr/share/lightdm/guest-session/
<dave578> I meant the x11vnc config files
<gnrp> sorry, I don't know where x11vnc stores its config
<gnrp> google says there is a .x11vncrc
<dave578> okay, interesting
<dave578> thank you!
<enigma> #enigma slm
<kalidor123> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing xubuntu on my new Asus vivobook. I created a boot USB using Rufus, disabled "secure boot" and changed the boot order in BIOS, but it still boots directly to Windows 10. Apparently these newer Asus laptops no longer have a
<kalidor123> "Launch CSM" option in the BIOS :(  Anybody have any ideas?
#xubuntu 2019-12-03
<Cida> Hey folks. I have a quick question. For the last few days, when I first boot up Xubuntu I can't type with certain keys. Weirdly enough, after about 20 minutes of the machine being on I can use those keys again. Today it was B, N, and +. What gives? Why did those keys not work for 19, 20 minutes?
<tertl3> hi
<tertl3> i just set up the xubuntu crouton for chromebook
<GridCube> hi
<zerobgk1> hi
<xubuntu80w> how do i get rid of the password crap when returning from a screen save (black) .......also those damnable keyring things??????
<gnrp> xubuntu80w: Hu, what are you talking about?
<gnrp> The password stuff you can set in the settings. Go to the "session" panel in the settings
<gnrp> keyring things, no clue waht you are talkin about
<xubuntu81w> how long does this take to install?
#xubuntu 2019-12-04
<shallowhound> I have a very plain installation of Xubuntu 18.04, which I installed not too long ago and can't close any more without the screen turning off but the computer remaining on. This is the main behavior which I am asking about, but Ctrl+Alt+Del appears to repeat this behavior, and it also just happened without me doing anything just now.
<shallowhound> I cannot close the laptop, without it turning off, but not hibernating, or suspending, or shutting off. The screen is completely but appears to work every other way.
<shallowhound> completely dark
<gnrp> shallowhound: What GPU do you have?
<gnrp> I suspect a GPU problem. Having exactly this problem from time to time after an upgrade when the Nvidia driver was not properly upgraded
<STEFONS> BJR J AI UN PB DE WIFI
<shallowhound> gnrp: lspci returns 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] (rev 07)
<shallowhound> .c
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hello
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i lost the txt i saved with that command you showed to me to do the usb works better
<Noboru55> diogenes_ could you paste it again please?
<Noboru55> diogenes_ when you see it. of course.. thank you
<diogenes_> Noboru55, nano /etc/sysctl.conf add: vm.dirty_bytes = 15728640
<diogenes_> sudo sysctl -p
<Noboru55> i have no idea what happened here, twice when i insert a pendrive in one of my usb ports, all the system get crazy, all user folders get a lock and when restart i get errors on my hd.....  i will not use anymore that usb port... some things only happens to me
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thank you !
<diogenes_> yw
<Noboru55> :D
<diogenes_> i'm almost sure it's NTFS.
<Noboru55> the pendrive?
<diogenes_> yes
<Noboru55> it works in other usb ports
<Noboru55> that one where i get this error, is the port where my scanner of printer works
<Noboru55> in others it doesnt work
<Noboru55> its weird
<diogenes_> maybe one is 2.0 another 3.0.
<Noboru55> let me explain, i have an usb port where when i plug the pendrive, i get a system error... but the usb pen works good in other all ports usb...
<Noboru55> where i got the error is always in the same port...  i think its 3.0
<Noboru55> because the scan only works there to scan
<Noboru55> but.. why it happens ?
<Noboru55> anyway... i do not usee that port anymore... its almost a virus
<diogenes_> only saint iGNUssius knows.
<Noboru55> all folders get a lock... and if reboot u get error in file system partition
<Noboru55> its ok now.. that usb port worked weird in windows too
<Noboru55> so, maybe its my hardware doing something in the o.s
<diogenes_> maybe you spilled some coffee on it.
<Noboru55> lol..
<Noboru55> thank you
 * genii 's ears perk up momentarily at the mention of coffee
<Noboru55> good idea going to drink coffee right now
<Noboru55> diogenes_ see you...
<diogenes_> :)
<diogenes_> see you
<xubuntu47w> hello
<xubuntu47w> can anyone help me getting  xubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-i386 with usb on my laptop..
<orcus-de> ok - you found your way seemingly - good luck
<xubuntu47w> ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu47w, did you download the iso?
<xubuntu47w> hey hello
<xubuntu47w> yes i download the iso
<xubuntu47w> i used a progama to make an usb stick with it..
<diogenes_> and?
<xubuntu47w> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.9.0
<xubuntu47w> well
<xubuntu47w> i use f10 tot select boot device..
<xubuntu47w> use boot usb..
<xubuntu47w> i get the xubuntu boot menu..
<xubuntu47w> i can do try without install or install.. and some more options..
<xubuntu47w> but if you install or just try my screen turns white with an _ but nothing happend after a while my screen turns black and nothing happens..
<diogenes_> try nomodeset
<xubuntu47w> is that a difrent ubuntu ?
<xubuntu47w> i googled it..
<xubuntu47w> i dont get it .. nomodeset ...
<xubuntu47w> is it something i have tot do in bootoption.. ?
<diogenes_> yes in grub
<diogenes_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu47w> sorry i m nw in xubunto i got a little experince with linux mint..
<xubuntu47w> but this is when i got the white screen with _
<xubuntu47w> i have tot type something ?
<xubuntu47w> or do i have to change something in my bios..
<xubuntu47w> im in installer boot menu
<xubuntu47w> try xubuntu without install
<xubuntu47w> install xubuntu
<diogenes_> where is says try.. hit 'e' on keyboard
<xubuntu47w> i dont get it...
<xubuntu47w> i m ready this is a grapic card prob...
<xubuntu47w> so i have to switch but i dont know how
<xubuntu47w> i m on help page
<xubuntu47w> how dot i get in grub?
<diogenes_> xubuntu47w, what working system you got ion your pc right now?
<xubuntu47w> windows 10
<xubuntu47w> but i dont want anything to do with windows..
<xubuntu47w> and during an update it turned form pincode into password and i forgot my password...
<diogenes_> xubuntu47w, boot into windows and get into the usb stick and tell me when you're there.
<xubuntu47w> :(
<xubuntu47w> i dont understand it anymore.
<xubuntu47w> i dont understand why i have to boot windows if i want linux
<xubuntu47w> my screen turns black so that !nomodeset story sounds more that i should do
<diogenes_> xubuntu47w, in order to edit a file on the pendrive.
<xubuntu47w> okay like that
<xubuntu47w> i make the pendrive on a difrent laptop
<xubuntu47w> a mutch faster laptop thats the problem ?
<diogenes_> insert the pendrive into whatever working pc.
<xubuntu47w> okay im in diwndows
<xubuntu47w> yes
<xubuntu47w> im in
<diogenes_> open the pendrive
<xubuntu47w> sould i format the usb first?
<xubuntu47w> okay
<xubuntu47w> i see disk boot casper sistst install..
<diogenes_> go to /boot/grub/
<xubuntu47w> i see loopback cfg
<diogenes_> open grub.cfg
<diogenes_> find line menuentry "Try Xubuntu without installing"
<diogenes_> underneath find linux	/casper/vmlinuz  ....
<xubuntu47w> menuentry "Try Xubuntu without installing" {	linux	/casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper iso-scan/filename=${iso_path} quiet splash ---	initrd	/casper/initrd
<diogenes_> add nomodeset there after vmlinuz
<diogenes_> like this:
<diogenes_> linux	/casper/vmlinuz  nomodeset ....
<xubuntu47w> menuentry "Try Xubuntu without installing" {	linux	/casper/vmlinuz  nomodeset  file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper iso-scan/filename=${iso_path} quiet splash ---	initrd	/casper/initrd
<xubuntu47w> can i also chang installing but i would like to install forever if posible..
<xubuntu47w> change..
<diogenes_> save the changes, close, opent again
<diogenes_> see if changes persist.
<xubuntu47w> yes...
<xubuntu47w> menuentry "Try Xubuntu without installing" {	linux	/casper/vmlinuz  nomodeset  file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper iso-scan/filename=${iso_path} quiet splash ---	initrd	/casper/initrd
<diogenes_> now try to boot again
<xubuntu47w> okay
<xubuntu47w> thanks for you time. !
<xubuntu47w> i try one moment
<diogenes_> and pick 'try xubuntu'
<xubuntu47w> yes i will
<xubuntu47w> oay
<xubuntu47w> something changed
<xubuntu47w> i still get the with screen
<xubuntu47w> but the _ is bieping.. so i can type something...
<xubuntu47w> and it dont turn black anymore..
<xubuntu47w> ow know its black again..
<diogenes_> ok go back to win and after nomodeset add: acpi=off
<xubuntu47w> ok
<diogenes_> it should read as: linux /casper/vmlinuz  nomodeset  acpi=off ...
<xubuntu47w> menuentry "Try Xubuntu without installing" {	linux	/casper/vmlinuz  nomodeset acpi=off file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper iso-scan/filename=${iso_path} quiet splash ---	initrd	/casper/initrd
<xubuntu47w> i try again..
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> looks good.
<xubuntu47w> screen turns gray  white again with the _ and now its black again..
<xubuntu47w> i did save it checked again if it was safed before trying..
<diogenes_> have you ever had linux on this machine?
<xubuntu47w> no that was on a difrent laptop..
<xubuntu47w> somebody helped changing my bios
<xubuntu47w> i still got my bios options open
<diogenes_> what pc is this?
<xubuntu47w> boot options
<xubuntu47w> this is a very slop laptop one moment
<xubuntu47w> hp model 14-ac181nd
<xubuntu47w> i would love to have linux on this and nothing else... so my hdd can me format.
<diogenes_> how old is it?
<xubuntu47w> it got factory installed windows 10 on it...
<xubuntu47w> but exactly how old i dont know..
<diogenes_> 1 year? more, less?
<diogenes_> HPs are linux friendly.
<xubuntu47w> sorry i really dont know
<xubuntu47w> this is hp yes
<xubuntu47w> i got this one from a friend... he got a pincode on this.. but after an update it pincode turned into password and we coulnd get into windows..
<xubuntu47w> and with windows it was really really slow.. so i guess linux would be perfect for this one...
<diogenes_> wait
<xubuntu47w> my girl friend only use this laptop to play party poker ....
<diogenes_> you said xubuntu 18 32bits?
<xubuntu47w> yes
<diogenes_> try 19.10 64 bits
<xubuntu47w> xubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-i386
<xubuntu47w> okay i try
<diogenes_> might get a better chance.
<xubuntu47w> i have to download again format stick befor makeing a new pen ?
<xubuntu47w> i try i let you know take me some time starts right away :)
<xubuntu47w> do i also have to change grup again ?
<diogenes_> use etcher this time.
<diogenes_> even better would be win32diskimager: https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<diogenes_> win32diskimager is adviced by debian, they don't recommend rufus because it messes up the installer.
<diogenes_> this time don't edit grub.
<xubuntu47w> i got this
<xubuntu47w> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.9.0
<xubuntu47w> is that same is win32diskimager?
<xubuntu47w> is this the right one ? http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/xubuntu/releases/19.10/release/
<diogenes_> yes and i'd recommend to use win32diskimager.
<xubuntu47w> i will
<xubuntu47w> okay
<xubuntu47w> opened the win32 program
<xubuntu47w> one moment
<diogenes_> wait till xubuntu is downloaded.
<xubuntu47w> yes its don
<xubuntu47w> i opend it
<xubuntu47w> opend source usb
<xubuntu47w> now i have chose write i think
<diogenes_> 1.5 Gb downloaded in 5 minutes?
<xubuntu47w> its proccesing the stick now
<xubuntu47w> oh yes a few seconds
<diogenes_> that's crazy speed.
<xubuntu47w> hahaha where you life?
<xubuntu47w> i download 100 mb on second and thats slow...
<diogenes_> are you in South Korea?
<xubuntu47w> i can download 0.5 gb one seconed if i upgrade haha
<xubuntu47w> no holland...
<xubuntu47w> thats in europe.
<diogenes_> nice
<xubuntu47w> its still making the pen stick its 53 %
<diogenes_> i been to Utrecht and some other places.
<xubuntu47w> yes my girl friend is from utrecht
<xubuntu47w> okay i try again now
<diogenes_> make sure you wait till the writing process fully completes.
<xubuntu47w> yahooo
<xubuntu47w> your the greatest
<xubuntu47w> i get xubuntu and a O moving... so i got a slow laptop but i believe it works now
<xubuntu47w> so i choose for now try withou installing but i can also install and get it on my hdd with my usb?
<xubuntu47w> yes dud it opend
<diogenes_> yes and it will be even faster.
<xubuntu47w> i got wifi network avaiglble
<xubuntu47w> everyting
<xubuntu47w> yes great
<diogenes_> also you can dual boot with win.
<xubuntu47w> should i instal from bios of can i use the picotograma om my desktop install xubuntu ?
<xubuntu47w> no i really want win gone..
<xubuntu47w> it used 26 gb withou pictures of movies ..
<diogenes_>  picotograma is good.
<xubuntu47w> its trash win i believe..
<xubuntu47w> ok thnx :D
<diogenes_> make sure you back up data on win.
<xubuntu47w> there is no date...
<xubuntu47w> and because of the change in pincode to password we cant get any if there was...
<diogenes_> you can get them right now from xubuntu.
<diogenes_> just open file manager.
<diogenes_> go to win partition.
<diogenes_> and see what you got there.
<xubuntu11w> its installing diogenes
<xubuntu11w> you  made my day :)
<xubuntu11w> try for 2 days now hahaha
<xubuntu11w> its installed and starts up without usb so really thnx
<xubuntu11w> i start up that chanel on my linux pc now
<xubuntu53w> Does Xubuntu track users like Ubuntu does?
<Unit193> How does Ubuntu track users?
#xubuntu 2019-12-05
<DarkTrick> even if an app does not have the focus, selections appear as if they were selected (e.g. thunar) or text-cursors are blinking (e.g. GhostWriter)
<DarkTrick> It seems like it is an application-dependend behaviour (?)
<DarkTrick> Is this so?
<DarkTrick> Shouldn't the windowing system (?) ensure, that these things don't happen?
<DarkTrick> Sorry, maybe this was not the appropriate channel.
<DarkTrick> -----------
<DarkTrick> the last sentence was actually not meant to be here.
<Unit193> ᗣ ᗣ ᗣ   ᗧ * * * * * *
<DarkTrick> "Bugreport": I get screen freezes: Nothing I do with the keyboard or mouse has any response. Like all windows, panel, etc is frozen. But I can still move my mouse
<DarkTrick> This happens, when I switch applications or click links inside firefox
<DarkTrick> I don't know how to figure out more details, so I just write it here.
<DarkTrick> Maybe someone can use this information in some way
<DarkTrick> (The freezes last for a few seconds. Then everything gets back to normal)
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, try hw accel in ff.
<DarkTrick> where?
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, ↑
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, run: about:support
<diogenes_> features - Compositing what is there? basic?
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, not unexpected, but: `about:support: command not found`
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, in ff :)
<diogenes_> sorry
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, says "basic"
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, ok now about:config
<DarkTrick> but even, if it was firefox, that wouldn't explain the freezes on window switch (per alt-tab)
<DarkTrick> gl.require-hardware? false
<diogenes_> well as you said it happens only when you click a link in ff.
<DarkTrick> "This happens, when I switch applications or click links inside firefox"
<diogenes_> i will pasebin what to change in about;config
<DarkTrick> thank you
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, http://dpaste.com/0SJNY9G
<diogenes_> after applying those, go to about:profiles > restart normally
<diogenes_> after it restarts go to about:support see if it changed to opengl
<DarkTrick> There are no values included. I guess you meant "true"
<DarkTrick> but gfx.canvas.azure.backends is a string....
<DarkTrick> ah
<DarkTrick> my fault
<DarkTrick> gfx.canvas.azure.accelerated isn't even present
<diogenes_> create it and set as true.
<DarkTrick> did not
<DarkTrick> g2g now. I'll be back in a few hours.
<lovExubuntu> hi everyone...
<lovExubuntu> does some here play party poker on xubuntu. ?
<diogenes_> lol, is that an invitation?
<lovExubuntu> hey diogenes you helpt me yester day
<lovExubuntu> thanx !!!! so happy hahaha
<lovExubuntu> my girlfriends laptop is so mutch faster with xubuntu
<diogenes_> np
<diogenes_> btw you can make it even faster.
<lovExubuntu> i can ?
<lovExubuntu> i also got 2 xubuntu questions...
<lovExubuntu> when she is watching a movie... the screen turns black and she have to give pass word..
<lovExubuntu> i pot everyting on  with energy on never accu power and net power but it still save s power by putting the screen black..
<diogenes_> lovExubuntu, go to settings > Screensaver > turn off "Enable Screensaver"
<lovExubuntu> thnx thats it ... it was on and every 5 minutes haha
<diogenes_> yeah
<lovExubuntu> i believe thats it haha everything works fine now i think i can make party poker to work myself i got a dutch website that says its posible..
<DarkTrick> diogenes_, I checked with you pastebin again, but it seems I have everything entered as you say
<DarkTrick> I still have no opengl
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, did you restart ff?
<DarkTrick> btw: why would the change to hw acceleration probably stop the freezing?
<DarkTrick> yes, several times
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, i never said it would stop the freezing, it's just a try.
<DarkTrick> of course, yes. I'd be interested, why this is the trial you ... well ... would try
<DarkTrick> That question is basically just to educate myself
<diogenes_> DarkTrick, with hw acceleration, it takes a good amount of workload from cpu and transfers it to the gpu so it might be a cause of freezing is that the cpu gets overloaded.
<diogenes_> hence the try to enable hw accel.
<DarkTrick> right
<DarkTrick> thank you
<diogenes_> you could also try and see if another browser gets your pc frozen.
<hansh> every time i reboot i get this "system error detected" message, how do i get rid of it? https://i.imgur.com/41VtmhY.png
<hansh> i'm guessing i would get rid of it if i did ld -s /bin/false /usr/bin/update-notifier
<EvaristeGalois> there's another folder that you should empty
<hansh> ?
<EvaristeGalois> /var/crash
<EvaristeGalois> https://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-system-program-problem-detected-ubuntu/
<iwasframed> hi
#xubuntu 2019-12-06
<burner> is there a way to use the super key to open the whisker menu in 19.10?
<burner> er... in a sane way that on keyup instead of keydown so winkey can be bound to other things of course... i assume not, thought I'd check to see if anyone had some special hacksauce
<diogenes_> burner, in keyboard shortcuts, xfce4-popup-whiskermenu set to Super_L.
<burner> yeah kinda, that does the problem of capturing the keypress instead of on the up, this means it stop super+d and super+r and super+up etc from working... I think I figured out my hack though, super+x is the powermenu in Win10, I just bound xfce4-popup-whiskermenu to it and set super+i to xfce4-settings-manager to feel more Redmondy for my Windowsy friends
<burner> shouldn't say it stops them from working it means you popup a menu as well as the other action. it's a little annoying and not like other desktops.
<iwasframed> hi everybody
<iwasframed> I got a panel at the bottom, there I have a whisker menu. I want to open it by clicking Windows Button, how could I do that?
<iwasframed> Found the answer
<xubuntu3wpower> diogenes u there?
<xubuntu3wpower> guys i got a question
<xubuntu3wpower> i want to install flash
<xubuntu3wpower> i got xubuntu
<xubuntu3wpower> do i have to install
<xubuntu3wpower> .APT?
<diogenes_> xubuntu3wpower, here: https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/install-adobe-flash-player-linux-terminal/
<xubuntu3wpower> sorry long time i go i used linux and it was mint not xubuntu
<xubuntu3wpower> i go to terminal and put in those 2 lines ?
<xubuntu3wpower> i frist have to make it sudo or sudo root :)  sorry really long time :)
<diogenes_> xubuntu3wpower, everything is on that link :)
<diogenes_> nothing complicated.
<xubuntu3wpower> hahaha it was a little because i forgot hou to make the command line but its clear now flash is installed
<xubuntu3wpower> tthnx again
<xubuntupower> diogenes are you bizzy ?
<diogenes_> xubuntupower, kinda.
<xubuntupower> np
<diogenes_> but this should not stop you to ask the question, here are 115 people always eager to help.
<xubuntupower> yeah.. you told me yesterday i might be able to make this laptop a little faster... i dont know if thats the right question tot ask all the other people... but sorry mayb some other time..
<m4d-d0x0>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER m4d-d0x0 cqogkkndowih
<m4d-d0x0> hello
<m4d-d0x0> whats up
<xubuntupower> hi guys
<xubuntupower> can somebody help me installing wine,,,
<xubuntupower> i allready installed in in my terminal.. cant find it :(
<jarnos> 19.10 did something weird. Whole desktop was suddently zoomed out so that it does not fit to screen at once, but I can pan it. How do you get things back to normal?
<jarnos> It is something with the compositor. If I disabled it or re-enabled it, display looks correctly.
<brainwash> jarnos: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11121
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11121 in Settings "xfwm4-4.11 "ALT+mouse wheel" zoom feature breaks other applications and should be an option in window manager tweaks settings" [Normal,Assigned]
<jarnos> brainwash, thanks
#xubuntu 2019-12-07
<blackstar> Hi all.
<blackstar> I have problems while watching videos. some stripes appear while I watch any type of video or I move through the web
<blackstar> Do you have any solution to it?
<Kumool> change to the proprietary driver?
<blackstar> Yes, I did
<Kumool> didnt care much about the problem
<tempest> Good afternoon (from the UK) hope you are all well
<xubuntu52w> Ok total newbie......an acquaintance asked me load Ubuntu and use Live Linux Distro to identify some issues I am having with wireless speed on windows 10. Question how do I download or access Live Linux Distro?
#xubuntu 2019-12-08
<Andrio> Is it possible to boot from a partition on a flash drive other than the first one?
<Kumool> yes
<Kumool> configure grub Andrio
<sylvain-2205> Hello everyone ! I'm new on Xubuntu and i must say that i love it. But i can't fix some issues by myself and after searching solutions on ubuntu forums, i still can't fix it and i presently asking help to the community hoping that someone will help me. My issue concerns the using of simple scan wich doesn't detect my scanner. PS : if you can speak
<sylvain-2205> french it would be awesome ! thanks for reading my post O:3 . Sylvain
<brainwash> sylvain-2205: hello. that sounds like a general ubuntu problem, so I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu instead.
<brainwash> it's usually the better place to ask when it comes to hardware/driver problems
<NightMonkey> Howdy. I'm a linux admin (and user!), but I'm just configuring a laptop for a friend. I'd like to offer them more that "sudo or bust" rights for managing devices. Are unix groups a path? And is there a guide to how access is managed by those groups? Thanks.
<NightMonkey> Ex: If I want a standard user to be able to change Wifi settings without sudo, is there a group they should be a member of?
<NightMonkey> Ooh, nevermind, I found the "Advanced User Setting"...
